#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-07
<drj_cro> jutro
<drj_cro> ivoks: si tu?
<ivoks> drj_cro jesam
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> drj_cro: da?
 * ivoks se vration na 10.10
<Neuromanc> jutro
<ivoks> 11.04 UI mi se cini super... al jos je prebugovito sve skupa za workstation :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: ma nest sam te trebao, al zaboravih vise sto...(kad se sjetim pingam)
<ivoks> ljudi koji ne znaju nisu problem
<ivoks> najgori su ljudi koji ne znaju, a uvjereni su da znaju
<ivoks> a iovaj drupal je govno
<Neuromanc> ivoks u pravu si za ljude koji ne znaju
<Neuromanc> drj_cro jel vas netko kupio?
<drj_cro> Neuromanc: jeste sad cemo da ucimo cirilicu :)
<ivoks> pa dajte si slozite DNS da http://abanka.hr radi
<Neuromanc> rusi?
<Neuromanc> ili srbi?
<drj_cro> kaki rusi srbi :)
<drj_cro> sad cemo bit tesla banka
<Neuromanc> ajd drago mi je da cete opstati
<MmikeDOMA> srce.hr / carnet.hr :)
<ivoks> spectator grupa?
<drj_cro> propala spectator
<drj_cro> gle fakat ne radi abanka.hr :)
<MmikeDOMA> nema cnameta :)
<MmikeDOMA> ili cega vec
<MmikeDOMA> carnet isto to nema
<MmikeDOMA> k'o nit srce
<MmikeDOMA> internic preporuke
<ivoks> ma nabijem im preporuke
<darkwood> poz
<darkwood> tar --exclude=/home/web/public_html/chevereto --exclude=/home/web/public_html/images -czvpf /home/darkwood/backup.tgz .
<darkwood> zasto mi uporno stavlja fajlove u folderu images u tar i folder chevereto ? ://
<ivoks> a gdje se nalazis kada izvrsavas taj tar?
<darkwood> u public_html folderu od web-a
<ivoks> pa onda ti je patern krivi
<darkwood> hmm pa sta nije ako mu kazem apsolutnu putanju da on kuzi?
<ivoks> nije
<darkwood> znaci
<ivoks> kao prvo, tar makne pocetni /
<MmikeDOMA> --exclude prima regex
<darkwood> aha
<darkwood> znaci
<darkwood> tar --exclude=chevereto --exclude=images -czvpf /home/darkwood/backup.tgz .
<ivoks> kao drugo, on ce naci ./chevereto, a ne home/web/public_html/chevereto
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> s time da ces tako machat svaki 'images'
<ivoks> i svaki 'chevereto'
<ivoks> ako dodas ./ na pocetak, trebalo bi raditi
<darkwood> -exclude=./home/web - to mislius?
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> --exclude=./chevereto
<darkwood> aha
<darkwood> to je to
<darkwood> hvala puno
<darkwood> nego, recimo kad sam preko putty-a u nekom folderu koji ima puno fajlova
<darkwood> napravim ls -al
<darkwood> i kad gore scrollam vise ne vidim sto je pisalo
<darkwood> dal je to do puttya ili komande?
<drj_cro> do puttya
<drj_cro> mislim da ti je po def 200linija da pamti
<darkwood> thx
<ivoks> mrzim drupal
<darkwood> je joomla bolja :)?
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, zasto?
<obruT> svi ti opensource cmsovi sux
<ivoks> ma nije u biti toliki problem drupal
<ivoks> koliko nekakvi usrani moduli za isti
<drj_cro> ma joomla je zakon...stavio starom za njegov web i on presretan. u dva klika si doda kaj mu treba
<MmikeDOMA> najisprovaljivaniji CMS ikad je ta dzumla
<darkwood> :D
<darkwood> du -k file - to prikaziuje u kilobajtima?
<ivoks> uzas... cache
<ivoks> uzas!
<MmikeDOMA> darkwood, jeps. A imas i -h, za human readable
<darkwood> e to :D
<darkwood> 2.6G nice :)
<MmikeDOMA> fino se kubica udesio
<ivoks> joj koji mulci
<ivoks> user warning: Can't DROP 'src_language'; check that column/key exists query: ALTER TABLE url_alias DROP INDEX src_language in 
<ivoks> ne postoji src_language, vec src
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> European paradise:
<ivoks> You are invited to an official lunch. You are welcomed by an Englishman. Food is prepared by a Frenchman and an Italian puts you in the mood and everything is organised by a German.
<ivoks> European hell:
<ivoks> You are invited to an official lunch. You are welcomed by a Frenchman. Food is prepared by an Englishman, German puts you in the mood but, don't worry, everything is organised by an Italian.
<MmikeDOMA> :)))))))))))))))0
<hbogner> :D
<ivoks> but, don't worry, everything is organised by an Italian
<ivoks> http://ploum.net/post/the-european-joke
<ivoks> ima nastavak
<ivoks> Hungary had not finished reading the 120 pages of its own translation yet.
<ivoks> Then, the Belgian representative asked if the Belgian who proposed the joke was a Dutch speaking or a French speaking Belgian. Because, in one case, he would of course support a compatriot but, in the other case, he would have to refuse it, regardless of the quality of the joke.
<Neuromanc> nda
<Neuromanc> bok susjed
<SilverS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALbxMiwf4nw&feature=player_embedded#
<SilverS> ni jedna odrada uz cestu nije zavrsena kako treba
<ivoks> is
<ivoks> ograda je prosla kroz cijeli auto
<ivoks> strsi vani kroz gepek
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, moze mysql pitanje ,ti si strucniji
<ivoks> mozda
<MmikeDOMA> imam master sa 4 slavea, 3 baze u replikaciji, datadir ima iki 310 GB
<SilverS> ivoks: kad zavrsetak ograde ne ide u zemlju 
<MmikeDOMA> neki kufer se zblesio na jednom stroju, binlog oso kvragu, ne mogu nastaviti
<MmikeDOMA> sad, umjesto da kopiram cijeli data dir sa mastera na taj slave
<MmikeDOMA> mogu li ga samo rsyncati?
<ivoks> pa za to sluzi binlog 
<ivoks> tak da ces morati sve kopirati
<MmikeDOMA> ma da, al' se razletio stroj taj
<ivoks> odnosno, ja ne znam drugi nacin
<MmikeDOMA> a idem probati sa rsyncom
<MmikeDOMA> :) pa cu vidjeti
<ivoks> pa rsync ce ti samo kopirati fileove
<MmikeDOMA> pa to i zelim
<MmikeDOMA> da mi /data/mysql prebaci s mastera koji je dobar na slave koji je osao kvragu
<ivoks> pa no
<MmikeDOMA> sad cemo vidjeti, rsync ga rsynca :)
<ivoks> 18:53 < ivoks> tak da ces morati sve kopirati
<ivoks> ono sto sam htio reci je da cp ili rsync, svejedno je
<Neuromanc> boze koje govno od ceste...
<MmikeDOMA> Neuromanc, dje?
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, jeps, thynx
<Neuromanc> koji idiot je dozvolio odrzavnaje trke na takvom mjestu?
<Neuromanc> mmike silverov link, kubica
<Neuromanc> pa tu se netko morao ubiti
<Neuromanc> nevjerojatno...
<Neuromanc> tuzno...
<MmikeDOMA> Neuromanc, to je reli
<MmikeDOMA> mislim
<MmikeDOMA> :) 
<MmikeDOMA> pazi ovo
<MmikeDOMA> recimo
<MmikeDOMA> sam sec :)
<Neuromanc> pa rely ne znaci da ne treba biti zastita na rubu ceste...
<Neuromanc> ono, shit happens, ali dajmo se bar malo potrudimo...
<MmikeDOMA> Neuromanc, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulHtknkeHYg
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28AVtvncEC8
<DominiCanes> gdi ste guzice
<DominiCanes> lol
<ivoks> pogledaj 3:#0
<ivoks> 3:30
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<ivoks> ili 7:20
<rsedak> "Anonimni majstor" (ne zelim mu napisati ime) je u OOo poruku "Error saving files! Run anyway? " preveo kao "Greška prilikom snimanja datoteka! Dali da pobjegnem?" 
<rsedak> i sad ti daj amaterima da prevode
<DominiCanes> ha ha ha ha ha
<DominiCanes> to je to
<rsedak> umjesto da je ljiepo preveo "Da ipak pobjegnem?" :-D
<DominiCanes> da da
<DominiCanes> mislim da je druga varjanta bolja
<DominiCanes> moze i samo "Pobjegnem?"
<MmikeDOMA> rsedak,  :) :) :) :) :) :) :)
<Neuromanc> lol susjed
<Neuromanc> dobar prijevod:)
<rsedak> susjed a eto, pronasli lektori
<ivoks> stih iz Biblije:
<ivoks> "Moj ljubavnik je gurnuo ruku kroz rupu i moja nutrina je gorjela zbog njega"
<jelly-home> hawt
<ivoks> dvoje iz pjesme nije bilo u braku :)
<jelly-home> ali pomalo zvuci kao prijevod s engleskog
<ivoks> interpretacija pjesme kaze kako se u njoj iskazuje bozja ljubav prema Izraelu
<ivoks> pa ti sad reci tko je tu lud :)
<ivoks> to je prijevod s hebrejskog
<jelly-home> ref?
<ivoks> cek da nadjem cijelu
<ivoks> Jedna je od najkraćih knjiga Biblije, ima samo 117 stihova.
<jelly-home> kad velis citat iz Biblije mozes odmah dati i adresu (knjiga, redak)... (4) Dragi moj promoli ruku kroz otvor, a sva mi utroba uzdrhta. 
<jelly-home> Nagadjam da je iz Pjesme nad pjesmama.
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ovisi o prijevodu
<ivoks> http://adventisti.info/biblija/glava.php?gid=676&prijevod=sve
<ivoks> 5,4
<ivoks> Dragi moj promoli ruku svoju kroz rupu, a Å¡to je u meni ustrepta od njega.
<ivoks> :D
<jelly-home> da, s tim da su ta rupa vrata, kao Å¡to se vidi iz konteksta
<ivoks> pa da
<ivoks> ali cijela pjesma govori o strasti izmedju dvoje nevjencanih
<jelly-home> http://www.hbk.hr/biblija/sz/pj.htm#pj20 (ignorirati strgani encoding)
<jelly-home> sasvim dobro stoji kao ljubavna pjesma, toliko da se sjecam da smo je u tom kontekstu citali u srednjoj skoli na hrvatskom
<ivoks> ja sam isao na etiku :)
<jelly-home> umjesto hrv. jezika?  Sumljam
<ivoks> citali ste tu pjesmu na hrvatskom? svih 117 stihova?
<jelly-home> dobar dio
<ivoks> od tih duzih ja se sjecam samo 'Moj dom'
<jelly-home> prijevod koji si gore citirao ima strukturu engleskog i losu adaptaciju (my this / my that ... because of ...)
<ivoks> da, zato sto i je prijevod iz knjige na engleskom
<jelly-home> netko nije htio platiti pristojnog prevoditelja
<ivoks> gle... divas na hrt1
<ivoks> kak su ove dvije zamijenile figure :)
<jelly-home> (3) Usne su tvoje kao trake od grimiza i riječi su tvoje dražesne, kao kriške mogranja tvoji su obrazi pod koprenom tvojom. (4) Vrat ti je kao kula Davidova, za obranu sagrađena: tisuću štitova visi na njoj, sve oklopi junački. (5) Tvoje su dvije dojke kao dva laneta, blizanca košutina, što pasu među ljiljanima. (6) Prije nego dan izdahne i sjene se spuste, poći ću na brdo smirne, na brežuljak tamjana. (7) Sva si lijepa, prijateljice
<jelly-home>  moja, i nema mane na tebi.
<ivoks> softporn
<jelly-home> neko je bio grdo zatreskan :-)
<ivoks> Uplašeni vozač Hitne: Vatrena kugla pala s neba i zapalila šumu kod Bjelovara!
<SilverS> cisto sumljam
<jelly-home> 24sata --- it must be true!
<ivoks> zna netko pametniji nacin kako iz 'ps ax | grep nesto' izbaciti grep nesto
<jelly-home> (isto vrijedi i za index, monitor, itd.)
<ivoks> dakle, nesto bez grep -v :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: pgrep
<jelly-home> also: pkill
<ivoks> ne trazim ime procesa, vec argument
<jelly-home> pgrep -f
<jelly-home> also: RTFM
<ivoks> e, to.
<ivoks> :) hvala
<jelly-home> pkill prima iste argumente kao pgrep
<ivoks> pgrep nema -q :)
<ivoks> lako za to 1> /dev/null
<ivoks> lsyncd je fora
<ivoks> samo tu i tamo umre
<jelly-home> skeptican sam glede lsyncdove sposobnosti da hendla milijune datoteka
<jelly-home> tako da bi na kraju ovako i onako morao zavrtiti finalni offline rsync
<ivoks> pa ne koristim ga za milijune
<ivoks> ali za 50.000, da
<ivoks> Inotify watching 4115 directories
<ivoks> lik hoce php limit za upload od 512MB
<ivoks> a stroj ima 1GB RAM-a
<ivoks> i vrti jos hrpu servisa :)
<ivoks> ovaj varnish je ok
<ivoks> al varnishlog... :)
<ivoks> dizel ide gore
<ivoks> al ja ionak tocim na OMV-u, pa ce valjda cijena ostati ista
<MmikeDOMA> zakaj OMV?
<MmikeDOMA> kaj se benzina tice, brijem da su oni losi k'o ina (nemam pojma za dizl)
<ivoks> koji su ovi talijani cigani
<ivoks> Malta, primjerice, zbog talijanskog ometanja uopće ne može gledati niti jedan svoj program u cijeloj zemlji
<SilverS> tam bi prvo bacio atomsku
<SilverS> :)
<ivoks> kazu Francuzi da se oni isto jebu s njima
<SilverS> mafijaska drzava
<ivoks> i da su postavili odasiljace na granicu i usmjerili ih prema italiji
<SilverS> i svisarci
<ivoks> koji mangupi
<SilverS> u kojoj drzavi najvise ljudi trube u prometu?
<MmikeDOMA> egipat :)
<MmikeDOMA> ok, tam vise ne trube :)
<SilverS> indija
<SilverS> gledam sad neku reportazu
<SilverS> koja je to ludnica
<ivoks> ak ja zbog talijana necu moci gledati TV na moru
<SilverS> frajer ima na volanu di trubi udubinu od palca
<MmikeDOMA> pa di si na moru, u rovinju?
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: na cijeloj obali ce biti problem
<ivoks> od 6. mjeseca
<ivoks> kada ce digitalizirati juznije regije
<SilverS> da dolje jos nisu prosli na digitaliju
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ja na Hvaru (Jelsa) i na Korculi (Vela Luka) nisam imao bedova, stovise, skroz ok se vidi.
<MmikeDOMA> Doduse, samo nasa velebna cetiri programa
<ivoks> jel ti citas sto ti pisem?
<SilverS> lol
<SilverS> MmikeDOMA brije po svojem
<SilverS> :)
<MmikeDOMA> SilverS, aj mi ti objasni, plz
<MmikeDOMA> fakat ne kuzim
<SilverS> 21:10 <     ivoks> kada ce digitalizirati juznije regije
<MmikeDOMA> e, i?
<SilverS> 21:10 < SilverS> da dolje jos nisu prosli na digitaliju
<MmikeDOMA> digitalizirati = ukinuti analogni signal?
<ivoks> od 6. mjeseca 2011. italija digitalizira juzne regije, a dali su koncesije za kanale koji po medjunarodnim pravilima pripadaju republici hrvatskoj
<MmikeDOMA> e
<MmikeDOMA> pa
<MmikeDOMA> to je nesto sasvim drugo :)
<ivoks> sto ti nije jasno?
<MmikeDOMA> sad mi je jasno
<MmikeDOMA> gore mi nije bilo jasno da si rekao da ITALIJA digitalizira juzne regije :)
<jelly-home> to je ok _ako_ ce se drzati jacine signala (sto do sada uglavnom nisu)
<ivoks> jelly-home: ne smiju uopce bit na tim kanalima
<SilverS> jelly-home: kak je to uredu??
<MmikeDOMA> nda
<jelly-home> lokalni DVB-T repetitori afaiui imaju bitno manju snagu; ako se sustav izvede sa hrpom malih odasiljaca, dok signal dodje do nas bude preslab da smeta icemu
<MmikeDOMA> jelly-home, bazne stanice su napravljene da pokrivaju mali raspon, pa sve jedno po otocima mozes uhvatiti talijansku mrezu
<MmikeDOMA> doduse, ne mozes se zakvaciti na nju
<Neuromanc> ajoj
<MmikeDOMA> tak da brijem da ce se i digitalna telka vidjeti
<Neuromanc> mmike nece
<ivoks> nije to ista stvar
<Neuromanc> nema sanse
<ivoks> na jednom kanalu mozes imati samo jednu mrezu
<Neuromanc> neces vidjeti niti jednu hr televiziju na moru
<ivoks> nije to da su talijani na UHF22 a HRT na UHF25
<ivoks> to je da su i jedni i drugi na istom kanalu
<Neuromanc> po meni bi sad trebali povuci veleposlanika iz italije dok se to ne rijesi
<Neuromanc> pa svatko nas jebe koliko god hoce
<Neuromanc> mi uopce nemamo suverenu drzavu
<Neuromanc> nego smo eu kolonija
<jelly-home> dobro jutro
<Neuromanc> u hr gospodarskom pojasu samo hr ribari ne smiju loviti
<ivoks> smiju, ali ne mogu :)
<Neuromanc> ivoks ne smiju
<Neuromanc> zabranila im hr drzava
<Neuromanc> a svi iz europske unije smiju
<Neuromanc> morali su im dozvoliti ili nema otvaranja i zatvsranaj poglavlja
<ivoks> do ulaska u EU
<jelly-home> zato treba inscenirati jos jedan rar, npr. sa crnogorcima, da talijani ne love tu pa da se opet oporavi ribni fond ;-)
<jelly-home> rat*
<Neuromanc> ma nema nama pomoci
<Neuromanc> svi nas jebu i jebat ce nas
<Neuromanc> a nasa vlast sluzi samo da napravi zakone koji ans obavezuju da skinemo gace
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> a mislim
<MmikeDOMA> sto sad? :)
<MmikeDOMA> pa tako je od uvijek :)
<Neuromanc> a nista
<Neuromanc> stavit vazelin
<Neuromanc> da manje boli
<Neuromanc> to je anjvise sto mozemo napraviti
<jelly-home> Vazeljin, doljazi ovamo...!
<SilverS> to je zato kaj se mala manjina hoce uglavit u eu institucije di se bere ogromna lova i nije ih briga za druge
<dodobas> pa mozemo im probusiti gume na sluzbenim autima
<dodobas> :D
<MmikeDOMA> SilverS, nije zato
<MmikeDOMA> to je zato sto nikoga nije briga ni za sto
<MmikeDOMA> nit bi itko ista napravio
<MmikeDOMA> svi smo tromi, inertni i dobro nam je
<ivoks> da, inertni smo
<ivoks> svi kukaju kako im je lose, a u biti im je dobro
<SilverS> MmikeDOMA: kaj bi ti napravio da si na njihovom mjestu ??
<ivoks> ili su toliko lijeni da ne bi nis napravili za sebe
<SilverS> isto uglavio bi se na bolje placeno mjesto
<jelly-home> ivoks: za sebe bi, al bez dugorocnog razmisljanja
<Neuromanc> ja bih povukao veleposlanika iz Italije da sam na njihovom mjestu
<Neuromanc> vjerujem da bi mnoge drzave podrzale hr u tom slucaju
<Neuromanc> nije berluskoni bas omiljen
<SilverS> svatko od nas misli na svoju guzicu 
<ivoks> boli ih kita kaj ce neka HR napraviti
<SilverS> nazalost takvi smo
<ivoks> dok ne udjemo u EU i budemo nosili glas, nikoga ne jebe tko smo i sto smo
<MmikeDOMA> SilverS, to kaj bi ja napravio na njihovom mjestu je irelevantno :) velim da je razlog stanja u kojem jesmo sto smo debili k'o nacija :)
<Neuromanc> pa ne bi se jacinoj guzici nista dogodilo da povice oko ovoga
<ivoks> a sta moze napraviti?
<ivoks> vidis da su prijavili medjunarodnoj agenciji
<Neuromanc> to je premalo
<ivoks> a ovi, slucajno ili ne, nemaju regulativu za takve slucajeve :)
<ivoks> lijepo su francuzi rekli; zaboravite zakone, morate silom
<Neuromanc> dici veleposlanika i poslati notu predsjednicima zemalja eu
<Neuromanc> i dici tuzbu na medjunarodnom sudu za nadoknadus tete
<Neuromanc> stete
<Neuromanc> kad se po novcaniku lupi, to se jedino slusa
<SilverS> Neuromanc: hebe se drugima za nas to bi jedva docekali i jos nas dublje gurnuli pod vodu
<Neuromanc> berluskonija bi svi oni rado lupili
<Neuromanc> silver well, ako itko gore od nas stoji po popularnosti, to je berluskoni
<SilverS> cisto sumljam
<SilverS> svi mu zavide na mladim pickicama
<DominiCanes> Mmike: nisi vise doma?
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> sad sam samo 
<DominiCanes> damn
<jelly-home> oh noes
<DominiCanes> to je neka furka sa tim home=doma
<jelly-home> furka?
<DominiCanes> FURKA, kaj ne znas kaj je furka...onda ja nisam hrvat
<jelly-home> jelly je na poslu, pa ovaj stroj ne moze biti jelly. Prva ocita stvar je bila dodati -home
<jelly-home> "furka?" je znacilo, recimo, "ne razumijem kontekst u kojem bi nesto tu bila furka"
<DominiCanes> hmmm moze i jelly 2, 
<jelly-home> ne volim brojke
<DominiCanes> ni ja
<DominiCanes> eee da ja radim mozda bi i ja imal dC-home
<DominiCanes> ili dC-job
<jelly-home> dC-faks? dC-piva?
<DominiCanes> dC-faks_na_stare_dane
<jelly-home> za one sa iphoneom, dC-wC
<DominiCanes> dC-toalette
<DominiCanes> dC-Washington
<ivoks> u kojoj drzavi se nalazi washington? :)
<DominiCanes> marryland
<ivoks> ostali?
<DominiCanes> district Washington
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> odluci se :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: washington JE drzava!
<ivoks> da, ona gdje je seattle
<ivoks> ali pitam za grad
<SilverS> http://datacent.com/hard_drive_sounds.php
<SilverS> :)
<jelly-home> ko sljivi grad, ko da im je to glavni grad ili nekaj
<ivoks> Grad Zagreb je ustrojen prema istoj ideji
<ivoks> glavni grad SAD-a se ne nalazi niti u jednoj drzavi
<ivoks> to je zasebni entitet
<ivoks> kak se pravim pametan :)
<DominiCanes> pa da washington districd
<DominiCanes> district
<DominiCanes> ivoks...a di je kandahar
<DominiCanes> lol
<DominiCanes> ajde ivoks
<jelly-home> gugl zna
<DominiCanes> guglaj ivoks guglaj...
<DominiCanes> mozda mu tipkovnica ne radr
<DominiCanes> radi
<ivoks> sta je
<ivoks> kandahar?
<ivoks> poznato...
<ivoks> afganistan
<SilverS> kad ce neki dobar tablet sa ubuntu?
<jelly-home> zasto staviti sugavi OS na "dobar tablet"?
<SilverS> ful funkcije 
<SilverS> iskoristit hardver
<jelly-home> kakve funkcije?  To nije kompjutor.
<jelly-home> to je ekran za procitat mail, pogledat video i browsat sitno po webu
<SilverS> koji kujac dobar hrdver imat na iPhone kad iO nist ne vrijedi
<SilverS> tablet ce mi zamjenit stolno racunalo
<SilverS> kad tad
<SilverS> media player
<jelly-home> tablet nikad nece zamijeniti stolno racunalo dok se input device bitno ne poprave (npr. prepoznavanje govora na nivou Star Treka)
<ivoks> ma tableti su hype za budale
<jelly-home> ako gledas trenutne tablete kao kompjutore, razocarat ces se 
<ivoks> 'gle kak mogu igrat sah'
<ivoks> nemoj me j.... :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: to je zapravo kul ak igras na chess serveru negdje
<SilverS> jelly-home: ne trenutne
<SilverS> ali uskoro ce doci mocni strojevi 
<ivoks> mocni strojevi
<ivoks> eh... hrt1
<ivoks> !!
<ivoks> HRT1
<ivoks> :D
<SilverS> ja sad imam na destop dvoglavi atom i intelicu grafichku
<SilverS> i to me zadovoljava
<jelly-home> isuse
<jelly-home> koja "serverska"
<ivoks> hehe
<SilverS> koja anti reklama hrt1
<SilverS> hebote tko je ovaj
<SilverS> :)
<ivoks> hahaha
<jelly-home> 100 eura za dedicated?  pf, za 70$ dobis ok kantu, za 100e bi trebao dobiti mrcinu, i to u eu
<SilverS> jesi se snimio
<ivoks> pa to sam i ja rekao novinaru
<ivoks> 100 eura, pa za 25$ dobijes vps
<jelly-home> xen dobim za $6 na vise
<jelly-home> npr. pgrmr.com
<ivoks> prebrzo pricam; nisam se ni sam razumio sto sam rekao
<jelly-home> er, prgmr.com
<ivoks> pa za ove nisam ni znao
<jelly-home> meni su fora samo zbog asciiarta na stranici ;-)
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> za 100 eura na linodeu dobijes 4GB RAM-a i 1,6TB prometa
<ivoks> 128GB prostora
<jelly-home> taman za torrente
<ivoks> ok, nije 100 eura... 160$
<ivoks> 80$ 2GB RAM-a i 800GB prometa
 * jelly-home premota da opet vidi serversku
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> tamo su podaci sigurni :D
<jelly-home> mi tek instaliramo parallels
<ivoks> u iskonu?
<jelly-home> u... necemu sto je u vlasnistvu iskona ;-)
<ivoks> adr...
<ivoks> il kak se ono zove...
<jelly-home> dodaj jos cro ispred.
<ivoks> e da
<ivoks> ja radim na jednom projektu koji bi vas mogao zanimati
<ivoks> v1 ce biti gotov ovih dana... ali treba pricekati v2 (ljeto/jesen)
<ivoks> al... javit ce vam za to vasi dobavljaci :)
<jelly-home> meni ni iz dzepa ni u dzep (nazalost <g>)
<jelly-home> al vmware (vsphere) je fantasticna stvar
<jelly-home> to imamo za internu upotrebu, i stvarno olaksava hrpu stvari
<jelly-home> $deity, supermicro
<jelly-home> bas smo se rijesili te krame
<ivoks> ovo sto mi radimo je kvm-based
<ivoks> ali ima jedan added value koji, koliko je meni poznato, nema niti jedan drugi sustav za VM
<jelly-home> live migration!
<ivoks> ne samo to :)
<jelly-home> multicore HA! (vmware ima samo 1 cpu na ha konfiguraciji)
<jelly-home> daklem vm koji se istovremeno vrti na dva hosta za slucaj da jedan host padne, moze imati samo jedan (v)cpu core
<ivoks> vcpu nece biti ogranicen
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> a vm se svakako nece vrtiti na dva hosta :)
<jelly-home> onda nije ha
<ivoks> wait and see
<jelly-home> a... jel ima podrsku za remote audio i usb
 * jelly-home bi svasta
<ivoks> sorry, al vec sam rekao previse
<jelly-home> i ja,  stoga samo ":-)"
 * Mmike frkce
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-08
<drj_cro> jutro
<Neuromanc> jutro
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> spojio sam si 2x" monitor
<ivoks> HD reza
<ivoks> nikad nisam radio na ovakvoj rezoluciji
<drj_cro> i jel bolje il losije?
<ivoks> pa s obzirom da dolazim s 12.1"...
<ivoks> puno mjesta
<ivoks> samo si moram nabaviti bolju tipkovnicu
<ivoks> zadovoljan sam s misem :)
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> razor abyssus
<ivoks> http://store.razerzone.com/store/razerusa/en_US/pd/productID.169414800
<ivoks> razer
<drj_cro> fino.gejmerski mis 
<ivoks> dobro lezi u dlanu
<drj_cro> jel bar gejmas ista osim  tux(fransiza) :)
<ivoks> ne gejmam nista
<ivoks> tu i tamo mineseeper
<ivoks> minesweeper
<ivoks> trebam bolju tipkovnicu
<drj_cro> g15 preporucam
<ivoks> ma kaj je to
<ivoks> svemirski brod
<ivoks> The GamePanel™ LCD keeps you informed with game stats and other vital info to help you claim victory. Learn more about the gear that gets you there.
<budz0r> ivoks: sminkeru!
<ivoks> svasta
<drj_cro> jep..dobro dode ak slusas muziku,pa ti an panelu daje informacije koja je stvar i za prebacivanje.
<drj_cro> al zakon je sto tipke "svjetle" u mraku
<budz0r> drj_cro: ufff, koja ruzna tipkovnica :)
<ivoks> ne radim u mraku
<ivoks> a kad radim, onda radim na laptopu
<ivoks> koji ionako ima svjetlo :)
<ivoks> http://store.razerzone.com/store/razerusa/en_US/pd/productID.169417800/categoryId.35156900
<drj_cro> ruzna je i velka al ima super tipke
<budz0r> ivoks: skupo
<ivoks> zdravlje nema cijenu
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> ivoks: uzmi si nesto bezicno
<drj_cro> tipke su na tom razeru premekane i nisu mi sjele nikad
<budz0r> recimo logitech k340
<ivoks> ne zelim nis bezicno osim telefona
<ivoks> s tim je vise petljanja nego sa zicanim stvarima
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> ovaj logitech je prolupao
<ivoks> solar powered keyboard
<ivoks> 1) USB nije dovoljan?
<ivoks> 2) gdje je sunce u uredu?
<ivoks> logitech k120 mi se cini ok
<ivoks> Odavno smo htjeli doći u Hrvatsku, ali sve je išlo toliko sporo da više nismo imali strpljenja čekati. A zbilja smo imali dobre planove - otkrili su nam iz jednog europskog ureda Googlea. 
<Neuromanc> ivoks vjerujem u to...
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/62688/google-pokrece-posao-u-adriatic-regiji-i-dolazi-u-hrvatsku
<ivoks> 2009.
<ivoks> 2009. sam ja poceo otvarati svoju turisticku agenciju
<ivoks> katafakinstrofa od drzave
<ivoks> dan danas nemam sve papire
<ivoks> a imam ih toliko da ne znam di cu s njima
<ivoks> tebi nisam ispricao pricu iz Sibenika? :)
<ivoks> kada me zenska vratila u zagreb, da bi mi na kraju rekla 'a joj, malo smo vas prosetali'
<ivoks> 5 dana sam izgubio samo na postpupku 'predaja ugovora o najmu prostora za agenciju'
<ivoks> onda ti pred sezonu kaze 'nece biti ispita za voditelja poslovnice sve do rujna'
<ivoks> i, iako si sve zapoceo u 11. mjesecu 2009., u ljeto 2010. ne smijes raditi
<Neuromanc> biseri
<ivoks> jer nemas papir na kojem pise da si zavrsio tecaj od 2 tjedna; tecaj koji je kod nas po zakonu iznad zavrsenog fakulteta za turisticki management
<ivoks> koji k bi onda zaposljavao nekoga s faksa, ako mi njegova diploma nista ne znaci?
<ivoks> i, zasto bi netko uopce trosio 5+ godina na faksu? :)
<budz0r> ivoks: da moze moze pohvalit caci i materi da je on zavrsio faks :)
<dodobas> budz0r: to ti na osobnom iskustvu ? :)
<budz0r> dodobas: znao sam da ces nekaj komentirat :)
<ivoks> al sta je najbolje, to je istina
<ivoks> danas je vise starcima do te diplome nego samim studentima
<ivoks> jer starci misle da si onda netko i nesto, dok student zna da samo gubi vrijeme :)
<budz0r> :)
<dodobas> tj. studenta ne zanima sto gubi vrijeme
<SilverS> hm kaj se dogada sa bshellz.net
<Mmike> Logitech RX 1000
<Mmike> cudan mis
<SilverSpace> zasto
<ivoks> Dvodjelni mrežni komplet, prijenos podataka preko stujne utičnice, brzina 200MBps
<ivoks>  domet 300m strujnog kabela, enkripcija
<ivoks> http://www.devolo.com/consumer/70_dlan-200-avsmart_starter-kit_product-presentation_1.html?l=en
<ivoks> to bi bas mogao isprobati :)
<drj_cro> ima frend to doma slozeno i radi mu ok
<ivoks> da?
<drj_cro> sam nisam ziher tocno koji model
<ivoks> hm... starci imaju doma iptv od iskona
<ivoks> a bazna stanica je na katu
<ivoks> pa imaju mrezni kabel provucen prek cijele kuce
<ivoks> ovo bi rijesilo problem :)
<ivoks> pa idem probati :)
<drj_cro> nisam ziher dal bi to radilo
<drj_cro> probaj pa javi :)
<ivoks> zakaj ne?
<drj_cro> ne znam kak tocno radi taj lan preko strujne mreze
<ivoks> mrezni kabel ne moze vise od 100mbps
<ivoks> pa sve je to tcp/ip
<drj_cro> tj.dal bi multicast iso preko toga
<ivoks> zakaj ne
<drj_cro> kolko se sjecam da je pricao da je to cudo emuliralo mrezni adapter i morao si imati drivere za to
<drj_cro> cek da ga zvrcnem pa ga pitam
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> pa u manualu spominju instalaciju softvera...
<ivoks> samo nisam skuzio za sto
<drj_cro> eto kaze on, da ti je jako ovisan o kucnim instalacijama
<ivoks> pa to mi je jasno
<drj_cro> al radio kao bridge,tako da bi ti trebalo i to radit
<drj_cro> makar on sa svojim(stariji model od 50mbita) nije uspio progurat da mu radi iptv,al mu radi net i on je sretan sa time kak radi
<ivoks> cak mi je i to dosta
<drj_cro> nemoras intaliravat nikake drivere.sve radi,ustekas lan u to i vozis
<ivoks> Operating systems: Windows XP (32-bit), Win-
<ivoks> dows Vista Home Premium (32-bit/64-bit), Win-
<ivoks> dows 7 Home Premium (32-bit/64-bit), Linux
<ivoks> (Ubuntu), Mac OS X and all operating systems
<ivoks> with network support
<ivoks> da, to sam i ocekivao
<drj_cro> ivoks: imas kaki provjereni link howto rotat desirea sa pingvina
<jelly> pitanje je koliko HEP dopusta i ne primjecuje da se kojekava RF oprema spaja u mrezu
<jelly> slucajno pogodis frekvu slicnu onome sto koriste za preklapanje tarifa ;-)
<ivoks> drj_cro: pa unrevoked
<ivoks> http://unrevoked.com/recovery/
<ivoks> jelly: nije moja briga... neka stave firewall na sat :)
<drj_cro> thnx
<jelly> Q: akuzativ od Đorđe?
<jelly> ivoks: nije ni njihova briga kad te iskopcaju jer spajas neatestiranu opremu
<ivoks> 'neatestiranu' opremu?
<ivoks> kak je neatestirana?
<ivoks> onda se ne bi mogla uvesti
<ivoks> ljudi svasta guraju u uticnice
<ivoks> pa i preste koje nisu atestirali :)
<ivoks> prste
<Mmike> "Ima ih k'o rusa" nema veze s Rusima :)
<Mmike> rusi = poljski naziv za zohare :)
<ivoks> AMERIKANAC je umro nakon što ga je porezao nož koji je bio zataknut na pijetlovu nogu tijekom ilegalnih borbi pijetlova u Kaliforniji.
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak to misliš poljski naziv
<SilverSpace> http://www.google.hr/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=Karaluch
<Mmike> SilverSpace, poljaci su tako nazivali zohare
<Mmike> cura gleda neki magazin o manjinama na hrtu
<Mmike> pa su bas to sad spominjali
<SilverSpace> pa i mi tak nazivamo žohare
<ivoks> Splićanin Dario Kostović (30) bit će prvo pojačanje hokejaša Medveščaka za iduću sezonu. 
<SilverSpace> uvjek kad ih vidis kazes ima ih ko rusa
<SilverSpace> ivoks: mozda
<SilverSpace> nije 100%
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koga, zohara? :)
<ivoks> Inače, Kostović u Luganu godišnje zarađuje između 100 i 150 tisuća eura. U Zagrebu će morati pristati na manju plaću.
<ivoks> morat ce pristati na 25% toga :)
<SilverSpace> ne bas
<SilverSpace> najbolji imaju godisnje oko 90tisuca
<ivoks> mislis da ce on biti jedan od najboljih? :)
<ivoks> neki nisu imali nista
<SilverSpace> ne znam ako dobije 100-150 u drugoj ligii znaci da vrijedi
<SilverSpace> ne bi samo tako dosao
<ivoks> The Catholic Church has approved an iPhone app that helps guide worshippers through confession.
<ivoks> The program - called Confession - went on sale last week through iTunes for £1.19 ($1.99). 
<SilverSpace> :))
<ivoks> dobar korak naprijed
<obruT> eto, i crkva se modernizira
<obruT> vec imas krscanski ubuntu, sad ajfon aplikacija... tko zna sto je sljedece
<ivoks> ispovijed preko facebooka
<obruT> mogli bi otvoriti crkva kanal pa tu drzati mise :)
<SilverSpace> misice
<obruT> evo ga na, odma on na zene :)
<SilverSpace> ljepse zvuci
<Mmike> zeli li netko raditi kao sistemac u avalonu?
<civija> cuo sam da tamo nisu bas neke place? :)
<chaky|work> civija: zasluzujes li ti veliku placu? :P
<Mmike> al' u djurdjevcu je zivot jeftin! :)
<civija> evo kolega koji je sa mnom u sobi je iz djurdjevca i radio je u avalonu :)
<civija> chaky|work: ja zasluzujem enormnu placu :)
<civija> chaky|work: pizdo ali ti uopce sumnjas da ja ne zasluzujem?
<chaky|work> civija: placaju ti i ircanje?
<civija> naravno ...
<civija> svaki sat imam pauzu od 5 minuta za ircanje
<chaky|work> proslo ti je 5 minutra, ajde /leave
<civija> ma iduci sat necu radit pauzu pa sad mogu iskoristit dvi za redom
<chaky|work> hahahahaha
<chaky|work> pa dje si civija, sto ima u Imotskom?
<civija> u Imotskom ugodnih 20 celzijusa a ja moram delati u Zagrebu
<chaky|work> prica se da ti ubuntu i dalje sux
<chaky|work> e i kod mene je 19 vanka
<civija> pa istina, utuntu i dalje sux
<civija> je li i dalje radis s gedorom?
<chaky|work> aha
<chaky|work> posao fedora, doma ubuntu, laptop dualboot fedora/ubuntu
<civija> kakvi su ovo spameri na forumu?
<chaky|work> svaki danmi uleti "yum install .." na ubuntu i sudo apt-get install na fedori
<civija> pa slozi si u login skriptama aliase :)
<chaky|work> :))))))
<drj_cro> ivoks: neki dobar terminal za androida(ove koje sam do sad probao su sve vise/manje onak/onak)
<Mmike> civija, i kaj veli kolega, kaki je avalon (osim malih placa?) :)
 * Mmike kupio disk od 2 TB :)
<Mmike> 700kn + PDV
<jelly> eh, lako je reci +PDV kad imash doo
<civija> Mmike: pa u principu se zali na sve tamo i kaze da im sistemci brzo odlaze
<jelly> heh, ma ko bi rekao da "male place" korelira pozitivno sa "sistemci brzo odlaze"
<Mmike> jelly, slagao sam se samo tako... 740 kuna je cijena diska, a ne 800i kusur
<Mmike> civija, tako daklem! :) Znaci, nista od 'dobijam 10k kuna ne radim bas puno' tajnog plana? :)
<civija> Mmike: pa to sad ima avl-u :)
<Mmike> civija, tko?
<Mmike> civija, pa jasno mi je da on nece tamo kad je otisao od tamo :)
<civija> Mmike: pa taj moj kolega sad u avl-u ostvariva taj plan :)
<civija> ili si ti mislio na sebe i tajni plan?
<Mmike> sebe, dakako :)
<civija> eh, dok ja skuzim :)
<Mmike> nego
<civija> debugiram cijeli dan pa nemoj zamjerit :)
<Mmike> sigurno neke awk skripte :)
<Mmike> kako da alignam patriciju da pase na 2TB diskove i njihove velike sektroe?
<civija> jos gore, tcsh skripte :)
<Mmike> tcsh!?
<civija> da
 * Mmike jos uvijek na flyu ima tcsh kao shell :) :)
<civija> ne pitaj
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/jandrokovic-pisao-talijanima-vratite-istrijanima-hrvatske-televizijske-programe/536983.aspx
<D> 'lo
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> mysql ostao bez diska
<Mmike> dobre 3 minute
<Mmike> oslobodio diska, nastavio raditi, kao da se nista nije desilo
<Mmike> innodb engine
<ivoks> pa radi ovo
<ivoks> mreza prek napajanja :)
<SilverSpace> sad ti se i susjed moze spojit :)
<ivoks> ne moze
<ivoks> mora biti ukopcan na uticnicu iza uredjaja
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> mislis sata
<ivoks> ne, nije bitno
<chaky> tko to nudi?
<ivoks> nitko :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kak mislis - iza uredjaja?
<Mmike> ja sam to imao davno doma, ne sjecam se bas da sam morao paziti gdje pristekavam uredjaje
<Mmike> tj, te, ethernetostrujere
<SilverSpace> hm ubila ga struja :))
<Neuromanc> :)
<ivoks> uredjaj ne radi ako napajanje nije na tom transceiveru
<ivoks> tj... da bi imao link, mora biti spojen na naponsku mrezu koja dolazi od tog uredjaja i mreza mu mora biti upkinuta na taj uredjaj
<ivoks> probao sam s napajanjem direktno na naponsku mrezu i nije radilo
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> ja sam imao dva uredjaja
<Mmike> koja na sebi imaju ethernet upiknicu
<Mmike> i iste ustekam u uticnicu u zidu
<Mmike> i imam mrezu izmedju njih
<SilverSpace> koji je ovo bio uzas http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGM_Kn0Xg9U
<Neuromanc> hm
<ivoks> Mmike: ovi jos na sebi imaju uticnicu za napajanje
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, komp moras ukopcati na taj uredjaj; napajanje i mrezu
<ivoks> mozes imati produzni iza tog uredjaja, nije bitno, ali mora dobivati napajanje s njega
<ivoks> zasto i kako to radi, nisam siguran
<Neuromanc> nema nikakvog smisla
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> al eto, ako komp ne uzima napajanje s tog uredjaja, ne radi
<Neuromanc> ili ima...
<ivoks> mozda frekvencija...
<ivoks> ne znam
<Neuromanc> tj moze raditi i bez toga
<Neuromanc> ali mu to mozd apojacava signal
<ivoks> ne, ne radi
<ivoks> komp se upali
<ivoks> i kao vidi mrezu
<Neuromanc> pa u rubnium slucajevima ne radi bez tog katalizatora
<ivoks> ali nema prometa
<Neuromanc> pa da
<Neuromanc> kao s wifijem kad si na granici signala
<Mmike> tja
<Neuromanc> vjerojatno si dodavanjem potrosaca poboljsao omjer signal/sum
<Mmike> ivoks, gdje si nasao to za kupoiti?
<Mmike> pkuti?
<Mmike> kupiti
<Neuromanc> a mmiek ej imao doabr signal
<Mmike> mmiek :)
<Neuromanc> ma tanjur s tortom mi smeta:)
<Mmike> Neuromanc, svaki put se tog sjetim, al'... ti si bio prvi nick koji sam na ircu vidio! :) Ti, Teklic, ld i neki lik koji je imao nick 'si' ili tako nesto :)
<Mmike> I onda je dosla Chuspajz :)
<Mmike> a to je bilo oko bozica 94te
<Neuromanc> ja pamtim chuspajz prvu:)
<ivoks> Mmike: megatrend
<Mmike> ili 95te :)
<Neuromanc> kad sam na efnetu napravio takeover na #serbia nakon netsplita
<Neuromanc> pa smo onda na #croatia raspravljali
<ivoks> djeca
<Mmike> ovaj WD koji sam kupio pise 30-40 MB/sec, cita, doduse, 100MB/sec, prepisuje cca 12 MB/sec :) (cfdisk radio patricije, ext3 je gore)
<chaky> Mmike: imas link na taj disk koji si kupio ?
<Mmike> chaky, od prodavaca?
<chaky> da
<chaky> ma moze i na wd stranicu
<Mmike> Model=WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0, FwRev=51.0AB51, SerialNo=WD-WMAZA4093638
<chaky> thanks
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> oj hbogner 
<hbogner> oj SilverSpace 
<Mmike> chaky, pri kreiranju patricija treba iste alignati pravilno
<hbogner> 38.8°C i dalje kurim
<Mmike> i onda stvar radi kako spada
<Mmike> hbogner, medica + propolis
<Mmike> 10-15 kapi propolisa u casicu za rakiju, medica preko toga
<Mmike> zvekni 2-3 takve dnevno
<SilverSpace> hbogner: uh pazi se
<Mmike> izmjedju zvekni medice bez propolisa koliko mislis da mozes :)
<Mmike> i/ili zelis :)
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> bio danas kod doktorice, rekla miruj a ako se ne popravi dodji ponovno
<Mmike> ae :)
<Mmike> propolis
<Mmike> medica samo da lakse ide (propolis je odvratan)
<Mmike> i tonu cvitamina
<chaky> hbogner: e ja sam takav bio prije 20tak dana. Doktorica dala Sumamed i pio jos Lekadol da mi skida temp. Proslo za 5 dana.
<chaky> stim da MORAS lezati
<hbogner> chaky, pio sam sumamed prije mjesec dana :D
<ivoks> vidis kak su aboridjini nasli dokaze za svoju vjeru
<ivoks> mozda bi i katolici uspjeli
<hbogner> ali nisam lezao, isao sam na put za novu godinu
<ivoks> kada ne bi vjerovali u nevidljive ljude koji nas mogu unistiti, ali nas vole
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zk7nf6TNHH4
<SilverSpace> android duall
<ivoks> e to je fora
<ivoks> e!
<ivoks> http://noteslate.com/
<ivoks> ovo je upotrebljivo!
<Mmike> wo! ubuntu, pri instalaciji, alignea patricije na 2048
<Mmike> ivoks, to je MRAK
<ivoks> ne mrak
<ivoks> to je revolucija!
<Mmike> je je je :)
<ivoks> i open source
<ivoks> fuck yeah!!! :D
<ivoks> - solar energy backside cover
<ivoks> hahahahahaha
<ivoks> genijalno
<jelly-home> okrenes ga i pustis da se puni
<SilverSpace> noteslate zanimljiv uredaj
<Neuromanc> :)
<jelly-home> 100 ppi i no antialiasing?  eh
<obruT> ovaj noteslate ne izgleda lose
<jelly-home> skripte koje sam imao na faksu su bile printane na 150 dpi i relativno citljive sa fontom od 10 pica.  100dpi je premalo za ista ispod 12
<jelly-home> doduse mat e-ink ce vjerojatno biti ok za citati.  Steta sto nema bar 4 nijanse sive
<jelly-home> jel treba nekom rackmount ormara (preferably svih 12-ak)... Posluhu bi dobro doslo koliko sam vidio po stanju "serverske" <g>
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> e
<ivoks> di je zapeo onaj storage? :)
<jelly-home> ma, trebalo je nac neki server koji jos ima scsi kontroler da mogu provjeriti jesu li diskovi wipeani
<jelly-home> a i scsi kablove smo pobacali
<ivoks> heh ok
<ivoks> posto je jedan ormar?
<jelly-home> uf, idealno bi bilo da neko dodje i vozi sve.  Moram vidit dal se infrastrukturi da zajebavati po komadu
<SilverSpace> dobro je jesenice spusile bod
<ivoks>     Unable to forward this request at this time.
<ivoks> Generated Tue, 08 Feb 2011 19:33:08 GMT by www.erstebankliga.at (squid)
<ivoks> daj medvjedi
<ivoks> Assists: 33 - KRISTAN Robert
<ivoks> ?! :D
<SilverSpace> izjednacili i odmah dobili gol
<ivoks> a gle ovog lika
<ivoks> 35:332 Min.35:33 - 37:3321 PETRIK Nicolas (Roughing)
<ivoks> 35:332 Min.37:33 - 39:3321 PETRIK Nicolas (Roughing)
<ivoks> to je bila tucnjava:
<SilverSpace> olimpija vodi u gostima
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> joj, moraju to dobiti
<ivoks> pa to je villach
<ivoks> selo
<ivoks> cak bi bilo ok da olimpija dobije graz
<ivoks> i linz gubi
<ivoks> prava prilika se pribliziti vrhu
<ivoks> slijedeca je protiv red bulla
<ivoks> koma
<sale> jelly-home: na sto lice ti ormari? Imas naziv proizvodaca/modela, neki link mozda? :-)
<ivoks> :p
<sale> ivoks: sta je? Bas me zanima cega se rjesavaju :-P
<Neuromanc> sale probaj assman
<Neuromanc> ili tako nekako
<sale> Neuromanc: ?
<ivoks> http://www.assmann.hr
<ivoks> http://assmann.hr/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=shop.flypage&product_id=113&category_id=126&manufacturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=16
<jelly-home> sale: lice na standardne 90cm duboke ormare
<jelly-home> sale: npr. http://tinyurl.com/459c4gm  -- nema side panela, nema vrata
<jelly-home> nema polica
<ivoks> nema vrata?
<jelly-home> mozda su negdje, ali nisu u serverskoj
<ivoks> :)
<sale> :-)
<jelly-home> recimo da zato ima tri reda ormara a sa vratima bi ih bilo dva ;-)
<ivoks> http://www.erstebankliga.at/
<ivoks> krepalo
<SilverSpace> cetri tekme 2:1 reza
<ivoks> borna iskljucen
<ivoks> a jeb... ih squid
<SilverSpace> kraj
<SilverSpace> spusili smo
<SilverSpace> taj vilah nije nikog pobjedio vec pet tekmi i sad nas dobije
<ivoks> i sad ce pobjec
<ivoks> i sad smo izjednaceni s olimpijom
<ivoks> jesenice iza za samo dva boda
<ivoks> a ceka nas red bull
<ivoks> jao... grozno
<obruT> jao sto mrzim ovaj php
<obruT> i mrzim hostere s ukljucenim magic_quotes_gpc
<obruT> sad se mogu jebat
<obruT> jebemumater ak cu ja preprogramiravat web
<obruT> prije cu naci drugog hostera bez braindamaged opcija
<jelly-home> Subject: gasim uslugu jer ste imali ukljucen magic_quotes_gpc
<obruT> to je braindamaged opcija, cijela php zajednica to zna, a i stvar je sad vec deprecated u phpu
<obruT> mislim, moze se rijesit da u bootstrap skripti prodjem kroz sve post/get varijable i pozovem stripslashes, al ono...
<jelly-home> a nemres im reci da to usage u tvom vhostu
<jelly-home> ugase, chack
<jelly-home> chak, chak
<obruT> mislim da se ne moze po vhostu, samo u globalnom php.ini
<obruT> a i moj vhost dijelim s ostatkom planinarskog drustva pa je pitanje kako su oni konfigurirali cms na svom dijelu sajta
<obruT> no, autostripslashes je rijesio problem, ali ako ikad upgradeaju php na 5.3 ili noviji, svi koji se oslanjaju na tu njihovu postavku su popusili :P
<obruT> odnosno dosao sam u bootstrap skriptu kod koji sve automatski stripa
<obruT> sto me zivcira
<obruT> nego, sta se u Iskonu dogadja ? jel Brogi jos uvijek tamo radi ?
<obruT> nije ga bilo na ircu stoljecima....
<SilverSpace>  do ove utakmice Villach je imao sedam uzastopnih poraza. 
<SilverSpace> sranje
<jelly-home> je li php.ini globalan, ovisi to tome koji php api se koristi.  suphp npr. to fino razdijeli, vjerojatno i razne fastcgi/fpm/whatever metode
<rsedak> jutro
<rsedak> jeli tko budan?
<jelly-home> (ne)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-09
<Mmike> nj
<rsedak> Mmike: i ti ne spavas?
<Mmike> ma joj
<Mmike> restoream mysql
<Mmike> super je sto je ovo 'nigh hours' pa je placeno fino
<Mmike> al' s druge strane bih spavao
<Mmike> nj
<Mmike> odem pojest nesto
<rsedak> ja prilagodjavam poslovnu logku listbingo komponente za Joomla, i pisem haiku pjesme .:-) pogledaj na linux.hr :-)
<rsedak> dobar tek
<rsedak> idem spavati, odradio sam zacrtan plan za nocas
<DominiCanes> kako stisnutu 1.3 gb film na 700 bez da izgubi HD rezoluciju
<drj_cro> jutro
<jelly-home> MmikeMRMA: a night hours se racunaju po nasoj ili po EST zoni (ili jos gore, zapadna obala)?
<civija> radi li vama ubuntu-hr.org?
<drj_cro> ne
<MmikeMRMA> ne radi niti www.grad.hr
<MmikeMRMA> jelly-home, ma, ono je bilo za 'lokalnog' klijenta
<ivoks> pretjerujete :)
<ivoks> sve radi :)
<MmikeMRMA> :) 
<MmikeMRMA> taman kad sam izmijenio sorsiz lists
<ivoks> btw
<ivoks> i ti i bud ste admini
<ivoks> sta se niste spojili na vnc i pogledali
<MmikeRMRM> no, da
<jelly> treba se sjetit
<dodobas> 44
<ivoks> 15000kn za server s jednim procesorom, bez raid kontrolera, bez redudantnog napajanja, sa dva sata diska...
<ivoks> naravno da se takvo sto moze prodati samo drzavnim firmama :)
<ivoks> jesam li napomenuo da je tower? :)
<jelly> nice
<jelly> entry level krama od 4kkn
<ivoks> al ima 8GB RAM-a :)
<jelly> za te pare morao bi biti ECC RAM u RAID1 konfiguraciji
<ivoks> cak nije ni HP ili IBM
<ivoks> vec Fujitsu
<ivoks> (intel fujitsu)
<ivoks> aaaaaaaaaa zasto je sabor na tvu
<jelly> zato sto moze?
<ivoks> dobar dan, moje ime je jonny, zovem iz t-com sluzbe za korisnike
<ivoks> ma ne seri
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitka_za_Iwo_Jimu
<ivoks> Japan:
<ivoks> Vojne snage: 21.000
<ivoks> Gubitci: 20.919
<ivoks> pokolj
<Dachas> pozdravvv
<Dachas> ima li koga?
<Dachas> imam problem sa grub loaderom
<Dachas> ivoks
<Dachas> kost
<Dachas> Astemd
<Dachas> sale
<jelly> Dachas: ne moras highlightati svakog ponaosob.  Ako je netko ziv i ima vremena procitati poruke na kanalu, procitat ce.
<Dachas> :)
<Dachas> sry
<jelly> U medjuvremenu mozes opisati situaciju pa kad netko uhvati vremena moze odmah znati o cemu se radi
<MmikeRMRM> :) opisao je :)
<jelly> s/p/t/
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> bankrotirat cu u ovoj drzavi
<obruT> ivoks: stani u red !
<ivoks> dovraga i zamjena amortizera :)
<obruT> e sad bi ti mijenjao amortizer :)
<ivoks> ne jedan, dva
<obruT> kupi specku pa neces imat amortizer :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: jes bio na trekingu
<ivoks> cak me i serviser pitao jel zelim odgodu placanja :)
<obruT> nisam, ne idem vise na to jer dobim giht nakon svake utrke
<SilverSpace> obruT: vidio sam tvog prijatelja na tv
<obruT> kojeg kojeg ?
<obruT> bilo je puno mojih prijatelja na utrci
<obruT> i prijateljica
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj od klope :)
<ivoks> a nije ni njima lako
<ivoks> 9.2., a izdali tek 39 racuna
<ivoks> to je jedan racun za svaki dan
<obruT> cini mi se od napora, a onda dobis za klopat nesto u sivoj zoni, pa jos popis pivu ili casu vina i eto pizdarija
<obruT> ja kad odem na utrku, odem to kao laganini, al onda te ponese i skuzis da trcis ko sumanut :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: dalibora
<obruT> cool, to bio neki prilog ili ?
<SilverSpace> prikazali ga u krupnom planu
<obruT> dalibor je jedan od onih koji na tim utrkama ide lezerno i zajebava se :)
<obruT> ja krenem lagano, ali se onda nadjem da trcim :)
<SilverSpace> da pricali su nesto o utrci
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> a to je sve uvijek kriv frend koji je samnom na svim utrkama i koji je uvijek nabrijan i uvijek on crkne :)
<SilverSpace> nisam skuzio di je to bilo u pol priloga sam uletio
<obruT> u zagorju
<obruT> to je nova utrka, nije dosad bila
<SilverSpace> hrpa ljudi i lijepo vrijeme 
<SilverSpace> ja jucer probao na bike ali sam se vratio nakon 200m
<ivoks> mislim da cu i ja uskoro biciklom na posao
<ivoks> promjena amortizera je umalo jedna prosjeca placa :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: pa kolko si presao sa ovim amortizerima?
<ivoks> pa nije toliko bitno koliko sam presao, vec sto sam radio :)
<ivoks> 175.000
<civija> vozio si po zagrebackim cestama? :)
<drj_cro> pa na 175 iljada raspali bi se svaki :)
<drj_cro> pogotovo po zg cestama :)
<ivoks> ali sam teglio prikolicu i isao do svicarske i natrag pun ko sipak (5 ljudi, 3 snowboarda, 2 para skija, sva operma i stvari za 10 dana)
<obruT> SilverSpace: zasto si se vratio ?
<civija> ivoks: a koji auto imas?
<obruT> mi bas kujemo plan za vikend, vjerojatno cemo kombinaciju bicik/penjanje po Istri
<obruT> ak mi noga ozdravi naravno :) nije giht
<ivoks> civija: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giIz1o2NOug
<budz0r> civija: j... to, nema nisan :)
<ivoks> samo je zlatni
<ivoks> i ima 5 vrata
<civija> budz0r: tocno tako :)
<drj_cro> ivoks: isto volan na desnoj strani? :)
<civija> em sto nema nisam, em sto je cijeli u gay boji ... :)
<ivoks> to je na lijevoj :)
<civija> nisan* :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: i, kako bi se smanjila samopromocija, nema ST oznaku
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> drj_cro: motor i podvozje, kao i opremu ima
<ivoks> pila od auta
<civija> koliko KS ima?
<ivoks> 155
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_VmVJKE_sE
<Mmike> i trosi 6 litara po gradu!
<Mmike> ivoks, kol'ko te dodju amortizeri?
<ivoks> 6,5
<civija> je ako vozis ko penzioner ...
<ivoks> eto, decki ne vjeruju :)
<Mmike> civija, :) 
<drj_cro> ak se zakacis za auto prije :)
<ivoks> trosi 6,5 po gradu
<Mmike> ivoks, nema fakin sansi :)
<ivoks> Mmike: subota?
<Mmike> ivoks nemrem :(
<ivoks> s tobom i punim taknom trosi 6,6
<ivoks> tankom
<Mmike> ivoks: jos uvijek te trebam, btw, samo mi se oni nisu javili pa se nisam nit ja tebi a i u sranjima sam drugim pa eto :)
<Mmike> jel' to potenciras moju debljinu, mozda?!
<ivoks> :)
 * Mmike spusta burek iz ruku i mrko gleda ivoksa
<ivoks> trenutno mi komp pokazuje 5,9
<ivoks> al ajde, vozio sam se do dugog sela
<drj_cro> koliki ti je tank i koliko napravis s njim?
<ivoks> najvise sto sam napravio je 900km
<drj_cro> ovo sto komp u autu pokazuje to uzmes sa rezervom
<ivoks> 56 litara je tank
 * Mmike ce sjest sa ivoksom u auto, /me ce vozit, ivoks ce biti suvozac (da ne ispadne da se vozilo k'o peetzkica ili da se vozilo prebrzo), odvozit cemo 100 km po gradu, i sjesti u restorancic :)
<ivoks> neces vozit
<Mmike> ivoks: nisi meso prestao jesti jos?
<Mmike> a ak ne vozim onda nema oklade
<SilverSpace> pukla mi lajna
<ivoks> ne moramo se mi kladit
<Mmike> ne moramo
<ivoks> ja te provozam da te uvjerim
<Mmike> al' mozemo ic nesto pojest :)
<ivoks> od zagreba do berlina s jednim tankom sam otisao
<obruT> pukla da, nisi mi odgovorio zasto si odustao od voznje ?
<ivoks> tocio sam jedno 100km prije berlina
<SilverSpace> obruT: zglobovi me rasturaju jos 
<civija> moj na autoputu trosi 4l ...
<civija> kad se vozim iza kamiona
<SilverSpace> civija: pa tko se jos vozi iza kamiona
<Mmike> civija, e, tako sam ja, radio u sesvetama jedno 2-3 tjedna, isao svaki dan tamo/nazad po obilaznici. Iza kamiona, na cca 10 metara, 80 na sat, auto - ne trosi :)
<Mmike> Inace auto po gradu trosi 7-8 litara
<Mmike> mali drek s 1.3 motorom
 * obruT trosi oko 1-2 litre na 100 km
<civija> Mmike: zajebajem se, moj potrosi 4L cim ga upalim :)
<Mmike> jel' netko probao linux mint?
<obruT> ovisi jel vruce ili ne
<drj_cro> Mmike: jesam ja, kako ga stavio tako ga i maknuo(osim zelene teme sve uglavnom isto ko na ubuntu)
<Mmike> sinoc bio kod frenda koji je presao na 'to'
<Mmike> veli da je super
<Mmike> da sve radi
<SilverSpace> obruT: naravno vode 
<Mmike> ima gnomu koja izgleda k'o kde :)
<drj_cro> da je pive. potrosio bi je i vise :)
<obruT> dok sam isao na pivu bilo je skuplje, oko litre do dvije na sat, a kilometraza od par metara do max 1 km :)
<SilverSpace> mint hoce izgledat kao windoze 
<SilverSpace> a ne kao kde
<drj_cro> obruT: jel to ovisno o udaljenosti izmedju birtija?
<obruT> od birtije do birtije odnosno od birtije do mjesta di vise noge ne nose :)
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> odo kuci..pozz
<Mmike> dizl motor od 155 konja na velikom autu po autoputu s konstantnom brzinom jako malo trosi
<Mmike> ne volim kad moram rebootat :(
<SilverSpace> pa ne rebootaj
<Mmike> pa i necu :)
<obruT> Mmike: s konstantnom brzinom i "povoljnim" brojem okretaja
<civija> tocno
<obruT> drzi konstantno 250 kmh pa ces vidjet kak jako malo trosi :)
<Mmike> A mislim :)
<ivoks> ak se vozis prek 200 onda trosi
<ivoks> al opet manje nego focus 1,4 na 100 :)
<Mmike> Jeps, to je skroz vjerojatno.
<Mmike> Opet pricam o frendu koji ima BMW 320 i veli da mu auto trosi manje u 6toj kad se vozi 170 nego kad se u 4toj vozi 100 :)
<Mmike> I manje od Fiat Tipoa 1.6 koji se vozi 100 :)
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> zasto te to cudi?
<Mmike> Autoput, konstantna brzina, velik motor :)
<Mmike> zasto mislis da me cudi?
<ivoks> u 6. brzini je potrosnja najmanja, ali do odredjene granice
<ivoks> potrosnja uopce ne ovisi o brzini, vec o pritisku na papucicu
<ivoks> jel, gorivo se ubrizgava kada se stisne papucica, a ne kada se mijenja brzina
<SilverSpace> frendu na bmw petici pokazivalo trenutnu potrošnju 36l
<ivoks> to mora da je benzinac
<SilverSpace> da
<ivoks> meni zna pisati 99,9
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> kada natocim gorivo, resetiram komp i upalim auto :)
<SilverSpace> ovo je bilo na karlovackoj pri 220km
<Mmike> :) 8888888 :)
<ivoks> koja kanta od auta
<Mmike> potrosnja ovisi o brzini, kako ne
<Mmike> a i o opterecenju
<ivoks> ak trosi 36l na 220km/h, onda je kanta
<SilverSpace> pet celindara
<Mmike> vise trosi auto koji ima tonu kamenja i ide 150 nego auto koji nema nist u sebi i ide 150
<SilverSpace> ali to je trenutna 
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, ne ovisi o brzini? :)
<Mmike> :) losa konkluzija :)
<ivoks> jer ovaj s kamenjem jace stisce gas
<Mmike> premise nisu dovoljne
<SilverSpace> to kad je ubrzavao sa 200 na 220 
<Mmike> ae :)
<civija> SilverSpace: koji to bmw?
<ivoks> uglavnom, potrosnja ovisi o vise faktora...
<SilverSpace> 500 nesto
<civija> 500 nesto :)
<ivoks> 516 ili 528? :)
<SilverSpace> neznam ne sjecam se 
<civija> mozda je 540 :)
<ivoks> sve 5ice su 5xx :)
<ivoks> zato se i zovu petica
<ivoks> serija 5
<civija> kad u njemu upre gas onda ce normalno skocit
<SilverSpace> pet celindara
<ivoks> SilverSpace: sve 5ice imaju 5 cilindara :)
<civija> nemaju
<ivoks> osim onih koje imaju 6 ili 8 :D
<ivoks> 2,2 motor je granica za 4 cilindra
<ivoks> to je vec knap... motor je prebucan
<SilverSpace> kak ce sad bit kad u f1 stave cetri celindra
<civija> onda ce i formule trosit 6L :)
<ivoks> civija: 520 ima 4 cilindra... al to ni ne racunam bmwom :)
<civija> ivoks: hehe :)
<civija> barem 525 :)
<ivoks> al sad me zanima...
<ivoks> koji je to motor s 5 cilindara
<ivoks> 525 vec ima 6
<civija> ovisi koja je godina bmw
<SilverSpace> stari model
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> vjerojatno ovaj http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BMW_E12
<ivoks> al i taj je vec imao 6 cilindara
<civija> istina ja ne znam nijednog bmw-a sa 5 cilindara
<civija> pogotovo ne starije linije
<ivoks> ne postoji
<ivoks> SilverSpace se posro i ostao ziv
<SilverSpace> manije
<ivoks> lik nema pojma sto prica
<ivoks> nema 5ice sa 5 cilindara
<ivoks> ili 4 ili 6 ili 8
<ivoks> da nije bio 3xx?
<ivoks> ni tog nema
<SilverSpace> hm mozda je bio 6
<civija> :)
<ivoks> mozda je bio 27
<ivoks> serija 6 ili 6 cilindara?
<ivoks> to je bio 520i
<ivoks> pogotovo ako je trosio 30+ litara sa 200 na 220
<civija> serija 6 definitivno nema petaka u ponudi :)
<ivoks> imao je 4 cilindra
<ivoks> al vjerojatno 5 brzina :D
<civija> ma to je bila bmw-ova fora s prikazivanjem trenutne potrosnje kad upres gas
<civija> naravno da nije bila tocna
<civija> niti je mogla bit
<ivoks> ma bmw su kante
<ivoks> ne vrijede te novce; skupa s mercedesom
<civija> nemoj tako :)
<SilverSpace> civija: pa to sam i napisao trenutna potrosnja
<ivoks> ozbiljno
<budz0r> civija: :)
<SilverSpace> bmw su fakat kante
<ivoks> njemacki auti su ko njemacki pjevaci
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> kaj, civija ima kockicu? :)
<civija> ivoks: jesi kad imao bmw-a ili mercedesa ili neki drugi njemacki pa iz iskustva govoris da ne vrijede?
<civija> nemam ja kockicu
<civija> ja sam iz Imotskog ... :)
<ivoks> da, vozio sva tri, imao mercedesa i forda od njemackih
<civija> forda od njemackih?
<ivoks> i kazem ti da E280 nije nis bolji od mondea 2,2tdci
<civija> a 320? :)
<ivoks> onda bi usporedjivao sa st220
<budz0r> civija: nema do okca :)
<ivoks> cemu toliki motori?
<ivoks> cemu 200 konja u autu?
<civija> ivoks: nisam mislio jesi li vozio ta auta nego jesi li ih posjedovao?
<ivoks> sto, klima trosi toliko da ti treba 100 konja samo za nju? :)
<civija> na neko duze vrijeme
<ivoks> civija: da, govorim ti iz prve ruke
<ivoks> E280 i Mondeo 2,2TDCi
<civija> budz0r: kako ti znas? :)
<budz0r> :)
<civija> aha, krivo sam procitao :)
<ivoks> sve je to divno krasno, udobno ovo ono
<ivoks> ali nije 2x bolje :)
<civija> budz0r: mislio otkud znas da je okac :)
<ivoks> dakle, ne vrijedi te novce
<SilverSpace> Tvrtka Ford Motor Company bilježi datum svojeg nastanka 16.lipnja 1903.
<budz0r> civija: pa e320 je okac
<civija> pa je
<ivoks> okac je model
<budz0r> barem ga tako zovu
<ivoks> a ne motor
<ivoks> okci su svi s, zamisli, ocima :)
<civija> budz0r: ja samo pitam otkud ti znas da ga ja imam? :)
<ivoks> a ja govorim o generaciji iza okca
<budz0r> civija: pa pitao si gore: 16:54:47 <civija> a 320? :)
<budz0r> pa sam pretpostavio
<civija> ivoks: ti mislis na najnoviju W212 liniju E klase ili na prethodnu W211?
<ivoks> ja govorim o ovome:
<ivoks> http://cdn.cbsi.com.au/story_media/339294224/mecedes-benz-e280-cdi-se_2.jpg
<civija> aha, to je w211
<budz0r> civija: znam ja sto se u Imotskom vozi :)
<ivoks> to ti nije nis bolje od mondea
<civija> budz0r: dobro si pretpostavio, iako taj motor nije samo u e klasi :)
<budz0r> civija: znam :)
<civija> ivoks: koja je godina taj ford?
<ivoks> 2005.
<civija> je li to zadnja linija ili ima novija?
<budz0r> civija: pa sto bi ti rekli da s time dodjes u Imotski :)
<ivoks> ima novija, ova iz 2009.
<ivoks> ili 2008., ne sjecam se
<ivoks> 2007.
<civija> budz0r: gadjali bi me kamenjima i posprdno mi govorili :)
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Duratorq_engine#2.2
<ivoks> koriste ga: Mondeo i Jaguar :)
<civija> 355 Nm?
<ivoks> da
<civija> nije lose
<ivoks> ovi noviji imaju 400
<ivoks> ali i 175 konja
<ivoks> to je taj PSA motor
<civija> moj ima 470 Nm a novi cetvrtak 250 cdi ima vise konja i 500 Nm
<civija> pa si ti sad misli
<civija> da uzimam nekog novog stvarno ne znam bi li uzimao vise od 4 cilindra
<ivoks> 4 cilindra na 2,5... nosic cepice za usi u autu? :)
<civija> ma to su novi motori
<civija> nije to bucno ko prije
<civija> ja sam isto tako mislio ali sam se razuvjerio
<ivoks> gle, sjedio sam u e280 s 4 i s 5 cilindara
<ivoks> nebo i zemlja
<civija> e280 s 4 cilindra?
<ivoks> ili je bio slabiji, ne sjecam se vise
<civija> btw, nisam siguran da postoji ni s 5 cilindara
<civija> e270 stariji motor je bio 5
<civija> a 280 je 6
<civija> 220 je 4
<civija> ali to su stariji motori
<civija> ovaj 250 cdi je novi motor
<ivoks> imas pravo, 6, ne 5
<civija> i uopce po zvuku i jacini ne mozes skuzit da je 4 cilindra
<ivoks> ja sam cuo
<ivoks> pa sad... :)
<civija> a ovi strojari u firmi su radili projekt za mercedes gdje su morali naci nacin kako utisati buku motora
<civija> jer je bila veca od one koju mercedes tolerira
<civija> i bas su radili na tom 250 cdi motoru
<civija> uostalom danas vecina proizvodjaca ide na downsizing motora
<civija> tako da sumnjam da ce im buka biti problem
<civija> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/2011/02/09/0589006.html :)
<ivoks> iskreno, nije ni puno fulo
<ivoks> internet preko telefonske uticnice
<ivoks> mislio sam da je provalio nesto puno gore :)
<ivoks> poput emajl posta :)
<civija> ja sam mislio da ce objasniti internet ono znate, to su vam sve cijevi ...
<civija> to neki americki senator objasnjavao internet
<ivoks> mila horvat
<ivoks> pa mislim...
<SilverSpace> pa kaj je fali
<ivoks> nis, ima je previse
<ivoks> posvuda
<ivoks> stroj kosta 13.000kn
<ivoks> i ovaj mi posalje ponudu za taj isti za 15.000kn
<drj_cro> pa mora i on nes zaradit :)
<ivoks> ocito :)
<ivoks> sale: jesi na tekmi? :)
<ivoks> cini se kao da je cijela Pula tamo :)
<ivoks> „Rekao sam mu da više ne izvodi takve gluposti. Ali to je Kubica kojeg poznajem, on je borac, siguran sam da će se vratiti Formuli 1 jako brzo, već ove godine. Možemo ga očekivati već na Velikoj nagradi Europe, siguran sam“, prenio je svoje dojmove Briattore.
<drj_cro> plz ignore: ¹ð¾æè©Ð®ÆÈ
<ivoks> 17:46 < drj_cro> plz ignore: ¹ð¾æè©Ð®ÆÈ
<drj_cro> znas ivoks moja kvacicasta slova su mi nekak ljepsa :)
<sale> ivoks: nope. Nisam prevelik ljubitelj sportova bez kotaca :-)
<Mmike> 'model podataka je irelevantna stvar svakom programeru'
<Mmike> takvi danas djecu uce programirati :/
<Mmike> ivoks
<ivoks> Mmike
<Mmike> korsitili netko zenoss?
<obruT> koristi
<Mmike> i?
<dodobas> all road end at Zope :D
<dodobas> *road
<dodobas> *roads
<dodobas> pa hebemu -> Mercedes-Benz Motorsport chief Norbert Haug insists the team won't use the new Pirelli tyres as an excuse if they don't to live up to expectations this season.
<Mmike> i sta ce sad?
<Mmike> :) joj, smijesn isu
<Mmike> dodobas, jesi nasao di ces gledati?
<dodobas> nope
<Mmike> ja sam isto sav jadan
<civija> je li netko ima iskustva s ovim:
<civija> narucivao nesto preko ebaya i dobio dva identicna paketa
<civija> a platio naravno samo jedan
<civija> i sto sad? :)
<dodobas> kao postn rvat, jedan ces paket vratiti o svom trusku
<dodobas> zar ne?
<civija> o svom trosku ne
<civija> zasto bi uopce ja placao za neciju tudju gresku?
<chaky> civija: pa sto te briga
<chaky> samo da ne moras pdv platiti na oba :)
<civija> mislis carinu?
<chaky> i pdv ako te pitaju za racun
<Mmike> i jedno i drugo :)
<civija> doslo je direktno kuci 
<chaky> onda nista
<civija> znaci sad jedan zadrzim a drugim prodam i pokrijem troskove :)
<civija> drugi*
<chaky> tako je!
<Mmike> civija, a o cem se radi? :)
<chaky> ja sam tako kupio stvar, ali zbog blagdana sam cekao mjesec dana. Nakon 30 dana, ja pisem prodavacu da mi paket nije dosao. Covjek mi sutra vrati pare, a dan nakon toga dodje paket doma.
<civija> Mmike: dio za neki auto
<Mmike> RC nitro?
<civija> hehe
<civija> nije za mene
<civija> uglavnom nije ni velike vrijednosti
<chaky> bice kakav spojler za na yuga
<civija> za zastavu 101
<chaky> eeee
<ivoks> nitro?
<ivoks> dobri snowboardi
<sale> civija: si gledao Clarksona u stojci proslu nedjelju? :-)
<Mmike> sale, daj url neki! :)
<Mmike> kako sam zaboravio na tu presuper seriju, sram me moze bit! :)
<Mmike> SVE cu ih skinut, sve, sve, sve :0
<sale> Mmike: evo ti preview :-) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Yo1fnq0sYE
<Mmike> sale, a
<Mmike> nj :P :)
<SilverSpace> grrrr hugin mi ne radi u natty
<ivoks> lol
<Mmike> kaj je hugin?
<Mmike> jebemti kak mi je zima
<Mmike> a gol maltene sjedim :)
<dodobas> Mmike: neki onaj image-panorama-sticher-nesto
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://hugin.sourceforge.net/
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas i enblend i enfuse
<Mmike> li tako neks
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pogledaj galerju
<Mmike> kaks e zove ono presuper sto je ivoks jucer pokazao?
<civija> sale: nisam jos, cuo za to pa taman skidam :)
<Mmike> noteslate
<Mmike> civija, hajd shareaj kad skines da ljudi wgetnu fino :)
<ivoks> whats the name of the﻿ song?
<ivoks> @meckargreisen Justin﻿ Bieber - Eenie Meenie
<ivoks> :DDDDDDDDD
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z8TeXseM3c
<ivoks> osli u irak
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kul!
<civija> Mmike: http://www.civija.net/top_gear.16x03.hdtv_xvid-fov.avi
<Mmike> care :)
<civija> care daj pare :)
<Mmike> eto, sisem
<Mmike> usiso :)
<ivoks> peach car
<ivoks> :))))
<sale> da :-)
<sale> prejaki su
<ivoks> however, in the bentley...
<Neuromanc> grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Neuromanc> prokleti politicari
<Neuromanc> najvise treba stedjeti na ucenicima po njima
<Mmike> ? :)
<Neuromanc> ma zupanijksa natjecanja
<Neuromanc> u sm zupaniji
<Neuromanc> prepolovili broj ucenika
<Neuromanc> 20 kn po uceniku bi bilo previse za potrositi
<Neuromanc> gamad
<Neuromanc> sebi place nisu znali prepoloviti
<sale> ivoks: http://forum.f1-hr.com/viewtopic.php?p=251559#p251559
<sale> i rekonstrukcija nesrece http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWukyGxtl8s
<sale> ograda probila cijeli fuckin' auto
<Mmike> brate - mili!
<ivoks> http://aw.lackof.org/~awilliam/switch_monkey.avi
<ivoks> pa sad ti vozi skodu
<ivoks> kak moze ograda tako proci kroz auto
<ivoks> pustili ubojicu iz zatvora nakon 3 godine?
 * Mmike ide gledat top gijr
<ivoks> nisi jos?
<SilverSpace> ne stigne od mysql
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne rantaj
<Mmike> pogledao upravo
<Mmike> dobri su :)
<Mmike> ext3 je losiji od ext4
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-10
<drj_cro> jutro
<DominiCanes> dobar jutar
<civija> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mub_nUyiN7g :)
<DominiCanes> drek...ne starta se ubuntu na netbooku
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtRkKLIpokg
<MmikeMRMA> reboot
<MmikeMRMA> zasto reboot?
<MmikeMRMA> pa instalirao se samo chrome i flash-plugin
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dbge-y9jMJg
<SilverSpace> nije da nas samo slovenci blokiraju
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> Imam stroj na kojem imam oko 30ak stvari u cronu koje se vrte
<Mmike> neke svakih par sati, neke svakih par minuta
<Mmike> ako se poklopi da se 10ak stvari zavrti odjednom, stroj umre
<Mmike> Zna li netko za nekakav jednostavan bash/shell based queueing sustav?
<drj_cro> pa sto rade te stvari da ovaj umre
<Mmike> a svasta
<Mmike> sphinx indexeri, webalizeri, neke pythonushe koje neznam sto nesto, ffmpegovi i tak :)
<civija> wgetaju pornjavu i enkodiraju :)
<Mmike> stroj inace ima 32 gige rama i 8 jezgri :)
<Mmike> uglavnom
<drj_cro> iskreno cudno da umre samo zbog toga
<Mmike> pa nije
<Mmike> tak se poklopi, jbg
<Mmike> ne desava se stalno, al' bar 2-3 puta tjedno
<drj_cro> imo ja na jednoj masini  isto brdo  cronova sto je morao raditi isto webalizeri/pa potrgane phpushe od potrganih programera/backupe i masina je bila sa 4g rama i 1 cor i to je radilo godinama
<drj_cro> a da ne spominjem njihove wget na lokalni apache svakin 1min/5min/15min/25min 
<Mmike> pa ok
<Mmike> imao si puno manje podataka za obraditi :)
<Mmike> tu ima toga puno, i jbg, umre
<Mmike> pa mi treba nekvi kjuing
<Mmike> sad, zabrijao sam slijedece
<ptlo> Mmike, stavi ih sve na idle io, +19 nice?
<ptlo> Mmike, pa nek idu istovremeno koliko ih volja
<Mmike> a opet ce umrijet
<Mmike> sad jesu reniceani na 19
<ptlo> ili zamijeni sve skripte sa jednom koju stavljas u cron i koja poziva serijski sve ostale
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> nemrem
<Mmike> zato sto se neke stvari moraju pokrenuti svakih 10 minuta
<Mmike> a neke svakih 10 sati
<Mmike> al' vidi ovo
<Mmike> umjesto da u cronu imam: 10 * * * * /usr/local/sphinx/bin/indexer --reindex bla-tra
<Mmike> imam: 10 * * * * /usr/local/cron-queue/start_job indexer-1.conf
<Mmike> indexer-1.conf u biti pokrece sphinx indexer
<Mmike> a start_job samo napuni queue
<ptlo> odlicno, dakle problem ti je rijesen? :)
<Mmike> uz to, u cronu imam neki kufer koji prazni queue, pokrece se svaku minutu, i vidi u kjuu sta ima za napraviti
<Mmike> i to napravi
<Mmike> pa je
<Mmike> u teoriji
<Mmike> sad se nadam da ima neko gotovo rjesenje vec :)
<ptlo> aha, dakle nije da imas
<ptlo> nego bi volio imati :)
<ptlo> sori, ne znam
<ptlo> ja bi to napravio kao jednu malu shell skriptu
<ptlo> ali sam siguran da bi mi korunic u komentarima rekao da izmisljam toplu vodu i dao 3 rjesenja cije konfiguracije su vece od skripte
<ptlo> pa, eto, probaj pitati na facebooku :)
<Mmike> ptlo,  :)
<ptlo> Mmike, e da, pingnuo si me pred par dana
<Mmike> jesam
<ptlo> dok sam bio na jako lošoj vezi na internet
<Mmike> za disk
<Mmike> jucer
<Mmike> ili prekjucer
<Mmike> ali rijesio sam
<ptlo> aha
<Mmike> kupio sam naime 2TB disk
<Mmike> ako ga patricioniram fdiskom
<Mmike> ili cfdiskom
<Mmike> bez 'dodatnih' opcija
<Mmike> onda su performanse uzasne
<Mmike> sekvencijalno citanje/pisanje/prepisivanje je 80/40/20 MB/s
<Mmike> (na ext3, ext4 je oko 90/50/40 recimo)
<Mmike> ako pak patriciju napravim tako da pocinje od 64tog sektora (a ne od 63ceg) onda imam oko 100/90/40 na ext3 i oko 120/100/40 na ext4
<Mmike> s tim da su latencije na ext3 i cfdisk-napravljenim patricijama oko 100 puta vece nego na ext4 i fdisk napravljenim patricjiama
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa eto
<ptlo> aha
<ptlo> zanimljivo
<ptlo> ja sam samo isparticionirao svoj sa cfdiskom i to je to
<ptlo> vjerojatno onda imam uzasne performanse
<ptlo> no moram primjetiti da nisam primjetio :)
<Mmike> koji/kakav disk imas?
<ptlo> 2tb caviar green, i 2tb samsung f4
<ptlo> (oba 5400)
<Mmike> mislim da samsung nema bedova
<Mmike> a caviar
<Mmike> WD20EARS
<Mmike> ako je taj
<ptlo> je
<ptlo> wd20 uši
<Mmike> onda vjerojatno ima 4kb sector size
<ptlo> tj cek da provjerim jel taj
 * obruT ima vec dva mjeseca 2TB caviar green, kupijo a ne razmisljao da vise nemam slobodnih sata konektora na maticnoj :P
<obruT> pa stoji na stolu, zapakiran
<Mmike> ima sjebat firmware i ne prijavi OSu sector size i onda linux zabrije da je sector size 512 bajtova
<Mmike> i onda pocetak patricije stavi na pol sektora pa nista nije aligneano kako spada
<ptlo> Mmike, WDC WD20EARS-00S
<Mmike> da, taj je strgat
<Mmike> a... imas ga u raidu nekom ili?
<ptlo> meni i samsung kaze 512b za block size
<ptlo> bar mi tako HAL kaze
<ptlo> nije u raidu, na kraju
<Mmike> hal?
<Mmike> dze/kako to procitas?
<ptlo> umjesto raid mirroringa sam slozio onaj backup dnevni koji sam opisao na blogu
<ptlo> hal-device pa citaj brate :) 
<Mmike> weee
<Mmike> :)
<ptlo> ali ne znam kolko je to tocno, ili to samo kernel simulira 
<Mmike> uglavnom, hdparm -I ce ti reci sto mu je disk rekao
<Mmike> al' disk laze
<Mmike> ovaj samsung vjerojatno ima 512bajtni sektor
<Mmike> kol'ko mjesta imas jos na diskovima?
<Mmike> opizdi bonnie 
<Mmike> i vidi koliko brzo diskovi citaju/pisu
<Mmike> lik neki na googletu tvrdi da je skuzio bed kad mu je zena pocela prigovarati da ne moze vise gledati HD video :)
<ptlo> daj mi neku lajnu sta da mu opicim, tj koje opcije bonnietu
<ptlo> lik mora da sere; bilo koji danasnji disk je sasvim dovoljno brz za bilo kakav HD video, i jos ima IO performansi na bacanje
<ptlo> osim ako ima direktorij pun JPEGova za film umjesto mpeg4 ili slicnog :)
<Mmike> bed je u tome sto kad aplikacija kaze filesystemu daj file
<Mmike> onda disk mora za svaki sektor napraviti 2 seeka
<Mmike> jer patricija nije aligneana s blokovima na disku
<ptlo> aj daj tu lajnu od bonniea da ne pogadjam parametre nego da mogu usporediti s tvojim brojevima
<Mmike> pa za citanje jednog 'logickog' sektora disk mora procitati 2 'fizicka'
<Mmike> (laicki receno)
<Mmike> pa nista
<Mmike> odi u neki dir koji je na tom disku di imas mjesta
<ptlo> ok
<Mmike> i kazi: bonnie
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kol'ko rama imas?
<ptlo> bonnie ili bonnie++? 
<ptlo> 3G
<Mmike> sveisto, bonnie je link na bonnie++
<Mmike> malo ce trajati, ovaj ce napraviti 6GB fileova da ubije OS caching
<ptlo> evo pokrenuo pa cemo vidjeti
<ptlo> prvo na caviaru
<ptlo> ubit ce mi torrente ovo :)
<Mmike> pa bilo bi zgodno da ti nista ne radi po disku za to vrijeme, al' ajd :)
<Mmike> dobio sam upravo vrlo glupi request za doprogramirati na neki web site
<Mmike> neku wish listsu
<Mmike> korisnik dodje, ostavi svoj mail, napise zelju, uploada file
<Mmike> i onda se to sve maila klijentu
<Mmike> 'to moramo' :)
<ivoks> aloha
<ivoks> opet bonnie
<igustin> Mmike: vezano za ono prije, preklapanje cron jobova...
<igustin> Mmike: jedna opcija je da cron skripta ne okine odmah job, nego batch
<igustin> Mmike: druga da ti u skripti prije joba provjeriš load, i sleepaš dok load ne opadne ispod nekog tresholda
<igustin> Mmike: ili se intervale presloži tako da nisu višekratnici pa se neće preklapati
<Mmike> igustin, u, pa dao si mi ideju 
<igustin> Mmike: samo hintova koje ja koristim
<Mmike> ovo s intervalima ne mogu, jer ce se uvijek preklopiti
<Mmike> nekad job traje 10 sekundi nekad sat vremena, jbg, ne mogu utjecati na tol
<ptlo> ovo sa loadom je fragile hack
<Mmike> al' umjesto da imam queue-emptier
<Mmike> svaki put kad stavim nesto u queue odmah ga i praznim
<Mmike> i kad sam ispraznio, vidim jel' ima jos sto u queueu
<Mmike> ako ima, praznim
<Mmike> pa da :)
<Mmike> al' opet, valjda vec postoji tako nesto...
<ptlo> kad ces punit queue?
<Mmike> iz crona?
<Mmike> (bez upitnika)
<ptlo> u tom slucaju ce ti se dogoditi da ti se pokrene filler dok radi vec neki emptier
<ptlo> sto znaci da ce ti se pokrenuti 2 emptiera
<ptlo> sto znaci da nisi nista postigao
<ptlo> zelis biti siguran da imas samo jedan runner/emptier
<igustin> neki semafor ;)
<ptlo> imho, ono sto bi ja napravio, je imao queue dir, i u svom cronu imao samo ln skripta queue/YYMMDDHHMMSS-skripta (za svaku skriptu koja se treba pokrenuti)
<ptlo> i jedan queue runner kao upstart ili init.d task
<ptlo> dakle da se vrti stalno (a ako se slucajno srusi, da ga ovaj zna reloadati)
<Mmike> ptlo, upravo tako sam krenuo
<ptlo> upstart ili init.d taskovi su trivijalni
<ptlo> ne trebas ih se plasiti :)
<Mmike> tako mogu imati i 2 joba koji prazne queue (ili 3, 4, koliko hocu)
<ptlo> pa zelis 1, jer inace nisi puno napravio, zar ne?
<Mmike> i ovaj uvijek procita najmladji file od tamo i izvrsi ga (ili je to konfiguracija ili bla)...
<Mmike> pa ne, zelim konfigurabilno
<ptlo> a jel?
<ptlo> well
<Mmike> velim, od onih 30ak jobova 2-3 se mogu vrtiti u paraleli
<igustin> to nije loše, ali treba paziti ako se slaže isključivo sekvencijano - neki dugi job može naslagati puno čestih kratkih u queue
<Mmike> al' 10 ne mogu
<ptlo> onda isprogramiraj full-blown rjesenje
<ptlo> :-)
<igustin> upravo to
<ptlo> i to ne u shell skripti nego u c-u, sa manpageom, nek ukljuce u debian, pricekaj 2 releasea da dodje u ubuntu i tako to :)
<ptlo> a dotad slozi nesto jednostavno :)
<igustin> digneš nekoliko njih, i paziš na load, ako je previše pošalješ mu kill signal za pauzu, a poslije ga resumaš ;)
<Mmike> ndah :)
<Mmike> naravno da mora imat i i sucelje za android
<ptlo> Mmike, http://dpaste.com/402024/
<drj_cro> i za maemo :)
<ptlo> Mmike, ja ne znam koje retke ti citas, pa ti evo raw podataka
<Mmike> ptlo, to je WD?
<Mmike> ext4 imas gore?
<ptlo> da, da
<ptlo> koje brojeve gledam od ove shume?
<Mmike> Concurrency   1     -Per Chr- --Block-- -Rewrite- -Per Chr- --Block-- --Seeks--
<Mmike> Machine        Size K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP K/sec %CP  /sec %CP
<Mmike> htpc          6464M   594  90 76485  10 30478   5  2953  94 83838   6 123.4   2
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> tvoj disk pise oko 75mb/sec, prepisuje oko 30mb/sec i cita oko 83 mb/sec
<Mmike> sekvencijalno, dakako
<Mmike> da pravilno aligneas patriciju imao bi oko 30% bolje rezultate
<Mmike> da trosis ext3 osjetio bi kako je disk opako spor
<ptlo> da trosim ext3 osjetio bih kako je ext3 losiji od ext4 za moj use case :)
<ptlo> aj idem isto to na samsungu
<ptlo> e sad, recimo da gledam hd film; i recimo da se radi o 2 sata filmu od 10gb (full hd sa h264, aac, i tako to); to je otprilike 1.5MB/s čitanje
<ptlo> dakle .... jedno 50 puta sporije nego što moj disk može
<ptlo> da su mu performanse ne znam kako užasne, još uvijek će biti bolje od toga
<ptlo> dakle onaj lik priča gluposti
<ptlo> osim ako to čita sa floppy diska :-)
<ptlo> u kom slučaju je veći problem dovoljno brzo izmjenjivati floppye, pošto ti treba 1 floppy po sekundi
<Mmike> ptlo, eeerm, nisam bas siguran
<Mmike> meni 1.5 MB uzme divix
<Mmike> ovisi kako je kodiiran
<Mmike> naime, divixe mogu strimati kroz svoj link
<Mmike> a hd video bas i ne mogu
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> glupan
<Mmike> bit/bajt
<Mmike> do ignore, pls :)
<ptlo> well naravno stvari ovise o tome kako je kodirano, ali većina half-hd koje vidim su oko 4-5GB, a full hd-ovi oko 8-10GB (ovisno i o duljini i svemu, ovo sam otprilike brojke bacio)
<ptlo> Mmike, samsung ext4 http://dpaste.com/402052/
<Mmike> primjecujes li ocitu razliku? :)
<Mmike> tj, da je samsung megabrzi? :)
<Mmike> a nije u stvarnosti toliko brzi
<ptlo> ne, previse pluseva naokolo
<ptlo> cek da proparsam
<ptlo> da, brojke su puno vise
<ptlo> ironicno, samsunga koristim jednom dnevno u 6 ujutro na jedno 10 minuta u prosjeku :)
<Mmike> ae :)
<ptlo> doduse cinjenica da je netko drugi piskarao po disku (ili citao sa nj) isto mozda utjece
<ptlo> ali realno, i don't care
<ptlo> bitnije mi je da su tihi i pouzdani
<Mmike> :)
<ptlo> i naravno, da budu dovoljno brzi, ali i vise nego dovoljno brzi su :)
<Mmike> jebemti memcached
<Mmike> i nagios plugine za njega
<Mmike> glupo - mjeri zauzece memorije i onda alerta ako je zauzeo preko 80% dodijeljene memorije.... umjesto da alerta za broj konekcija! Normalno da hoces da ti memcached zauzme svu memoriju koju si mu dodijelio!
<edo79> sale ping
<edo79> hmm ivoks, jos skija? :)
<sale> edo79: pong
<edo79> sale mozemo na pvt?
<sale> da
<edo79> sale ping :)
<sale> edo79: oy
<febro> pozz svima :P
<febro> trebam malo pomoći oko instalacije ubuntu-a
<febro> ima li itko slobodan xD
<chaky> ajde ti postavi pitanje, pa cekaj da ti se tko javi
<febro> okie dokie
<chaky> evo vodic za instalaciju sa slikama http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-ubuntu-10.10-maverick-meerkat
<febro> ovakva je situacija ; imam windows 7 sa 4 particije, samo me zanima kad instaliram ubuntu u single-boot modu, da li ću moći pristupiti ostalim particijama koje nisam formatirao
<febro> citao sam dosta uputa u vezi instalacije ali mi nijedna nije dala odgvor na ovo pitanje
<chaky> koje su to ostale particije?
<chaky> ove windows particije?
<febro> da
<febro> znaci, 4 windows particije, ntfs format
<chaky> da, moci ces pristupiti iz ubuntua
<febro> aha, odlicno
<febro> htio sam samo zamijeniti os a da pritom sacuvam sve te podatke
<febro> thanks :D
<chaky> ubuntu ce ti automatski napraviti dual-boot s windowsima, pa ces uvijek moci bootati i windows
<febro> ne treba mi windows, a ako mislis na wubi, s tim nisam bas prije dobro prošao xD
<febro> gubio sam prostor na svim particijama iz nekog razloga
<chaky> nisam mislio na wubi
<chaky> wubi je nesto drugo
<febro> aha
<febro> ma u redu, nije mi bitan dual boot, samo sam htio samznati ocu li moci raditi s ovim particijama u ntfs formatu
<chaky> moci ces im pristupiti bez problema, samo pogledaj u Places izbornik
<febro> odlicno :D
<ivoks> samo...
<febro> ?
<ivoks> ubuntu ce morati formatirati jednu particiju kako bi napravio svoj FS
<ivoks> nece ti zamijeniti c:\windows s c:\ubuntu
<ivoks> ako ti je windows OS na C:\ i zelis ga zamijeniti, sve na tom disku ce ti biti obrisano
<febro> da, to mi je cilj
<ivoks> ili ce ti instaler sazeti particiju i napraviti mjesta za ubuntu
<febro> ovo prvo mi je bolja opcija :D
<ivoks> onda pazi da ne odaberes krivu particiju :)
<febro> hehe, nadam se da necu :D
<febro> 50gb je dosta ? ili mi treba vise ?
<ivoks> vise nego dovoljno
<febro> super :D
<febro> ode onda instalirati
<febro> hvala svima
<febro> pozz
<ivoks> mergali se Membase i CouchOne
<ivoks> twitter se prodaje
<ivoks> ako netko ima za iskesirati 10 milijardi dolara, red je iza onog lika iz Googla
<Mmike> oh, well
<Mmike> kad cemo sastancit?
<dodobas> kad narod odluci na referendumu...
<Mmike> missing table, missing table
<Mmike> pa fuckit mysql
<Mmike> ivoks: kad mi nestane tablica na mysqlu (check table kaze - table missing), jel' mogu samo kopirati tablicu i nastaviti replikaciju, ili moram iznova?
<ivoks> kak mislis kopirati tablicu?
<ivoks> importati?
<ivoks> jel postoji ta tablica na replikacijskom serveru?
<rsedak> replikacijski server je server koji replicira ostalim serverima
<ivoks> da
<rsedak> problem replikacijskog servera je sto obicno ima samo tri minute za repliku na zadanu temu :-)
 * rsedak neshvacen da je promjenio tocku gledista u drugu struku
<Mmike> ma joj
<Mmike> ubilo :)
<Mmike> nemrem do stroja vise :)
<Mmike> daklem, imam tablicu GNJ na masteru koja je na slavetu - missing
<Mmike> kako je missing, nemam pojma. master je odlazio kvragu par puta danas, slave radi k'o vurica
<Mmike> sad, mogu li nekako popraviti replikaciju tako da samo syncam tu tablicu,?
<ivoks> jel kaze slave da je behind master?
<ivoks> zna to reci u sekundama
<Mmike> nope
<ivoks> ili kaze da je sve in sync
<Mmike> kaze NULL :)
<ivoks> onda se ne synca
<Mmike> umrla je replikacija, slave SQL je stopan
<Mmike> zato sto je ta tablica - missing
<Mmike> pa me sad zanimalo kako da najlakse to popravim
<ivoks> exportas tablicu i importas na slaveu
<Mmike> al' sam skuzio da je baza mala, 2 i pol gige, pa sam resyncao sve i poslozio ponovo
<ivoks> *ako* je zapeo samo radi toga
<Mmike> a neznam, radi sad
<Mmike> btw, innoexbackup
<ivoks> bitno da ti radi
<Mmike> innobackupex, pardon
<Mmike> zgodan tool, pomogne fakat puno
<ivoks> vojska u egiptu preuzela vlast
<SilverSpace> pa to se dalo i naslutiti
<rsedak> jos jedan vojni udar?
<ivoks> sad ce umjesto policijske imati vojnu drzavu
<obruT> jos ako bude "islamisticka"
<obruT> a treba malo ratovat s izraelom, nisu dugo..
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> egipat je priznao izrael
<obruT> nakon sto su popusili ratove :)
<ivoks> da i ne...
<ivoks> sve je to politika
<ivoks> al da, egipat je izgubio ali su dobro napredovali u protuudaru
<ivoks> dok ameri nisu dosli ratovati za izraelce
<ivoks> onda su se i rusi htjeli umjesati...
<ivoks> pa je sve naglo stalo :)
<SilverSpace> nije to nikakvi vojni udar
<ivoks> ovo u egiptu?
<ivoks> naravno da nije
<SilverSpace> i nece biti nikakve frke sa izraelom
<obruT> SilverSpace: bijo danas kod doktorice radi upale tetive, vadio i krv jutros, uricna kiselina bome dosta visoka :P
<obruT> SilverSpace: to se ja zajebavam za izrael :)
<SilverSpace> jer je sva vojna elita u usa skolovana
<ivoks> ne samo to
<ivoks> ameri financiraju egipatsku vojsku
<SilverSpace> obruT: kajte stislo
<SilverSpace> obruT: mene uvjek u proljece bez obzira koliko pazio
<ivoks> danas sam dozivio kvar kakvog jos nisam
<ivoks> zove klijent da su slucajno iskopcali server iz struje i sad se vise ne moze upaliti
<ivoks> i dodjem, i fakat, nece se upaliti
<ivoks> upiknem u drugu uticnicu, nista
<ivoks> i pazi ovo... kabel je krepao
<ivoks> kak kabel moze krepat :)
<ivoks> nema nikakvih vidljivih ostecenja
<ivoks> da je izgorio ili se prekinuo
<SilverSpace> strujni kabel
<ivoks> jednostavno ne radi :)
<ivoks> da, strujni kabel
<ivoks> evo, mubarak daje izjavu
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> zna se dogoditi
<ivoks> haha, ne odlazi
<ivoks> kaze kako nece kazniti prosvjednike
<ivoks> ali ce kazniti pljackase
<obruT> SilverSpace: mozda zbog povecanja tjelesne tezine preko zime copi u proljece :)
<SilverSpace> samo mi nije jasno kak se to dogodilo kod racunala jer se kabel ne mice
<obruT> ivoks: pljackase koji koriste nerede za pljacku, pogotovo nacionalnog blaga, treba streljati na licu mjesta
<SilverSpace> obruT: ja dobio preko zime 10kg
<ivoks> obruT: slazem se
<obruT> SilverSpace: uffff! ja dobio 3
<obruT> iako bih ja bilo kakve pljackase u bilo kakvim uvjetima odmah streljao :)
<obruT> pogotovo ove koji kradu drzavu
<obruT> odnosno narod
<ivoks> ne da se lik :)
<ivoks> bit ce jos nereda
<sale> http://narf-archive.com/pix/89de1a0323636458eeb9d716c80340f85701ab10.jpeg :-)
<obruT> taj ko Tito :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: znas sto me muci, koliko smijemo pit cajeve i kakve ? negdje pise da smijemo, negdje da ne smijemo, negdje pola pola !?! popizdicu s tim gihtom
<obruT> nije mi se problem drzati bilo kakve dijete, samo da sam ziher sta smijem sta ne
<ivoks> kaj je giht?
<obruT> kruh isto, negdje pise ne, negdje da, negdje samo bijeli, negdje samo integralni... bogtepitaj
<Mmike> pa da to jos nisi naucio!
<ivoks> Giht je upala zgloba (artritis) uzrokovana stvaranjem kristala mokraćne kiseline u zglobovima.
<obruT> ivoks: bolestina od koje patimo silver i ja
<ivoks> :/
<obruT> jedan doktor kaze jedno, drugi drugo
<ivoks> Mubarak je car
<ivoks> c a r
<ivoks> lik ce jos u povijest otici kao predsjednik koji je reformirao egipat :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: da fakat ne znas kaj bi jeo tak sam ja naso za grah 
<obruT> ja sam grah i spinat skroz izbacio, meso samo piletinu i to jednom, max dva puta tjedno u jednom obroku
<ivoks> evo ga, pocinje nered
<obruT> ribu isto ne jedem vise
<SilverSpace> obruT: vidi ovo http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qrcOc-NKT0
<obruT> SilverSpace: vidio vec :)
<obruT> zakon :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: di gledas
<Mmike> ivoks, gdje gledas nered?
<ivoks> jutarnji.hr
<SilverSpace> slo1 prenasa
<ivoks> ovi masu cipelama
<DominiCanes> vecer 
<DominiCanes> tko je ono vec govorijo o meteorima
<SilverSpace> DominiCanes: ??
<DominiCanes> reci
<SilverSpace> 22:07 < DominiCan> tko je ono vec govorijo o meteorima
<DominiCanes> da
<SilverSpace> kaj sa time
<DominiCanes> ma sa nekim smo neki dan imali raspravu o meteorima... i gle vraga, u novinama pao meteorit ispred lika  a nitko mu ne vjeruje
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> :)
<DominiCanes> da
<DominiCanes> jos se zapalila suma
<DominiCanes> ha ha ha
<DominiCanes> kad sam to precital....skoro pa riknuo od smjeha
<SilverSpace> ovi su poludili gledam na cnn
<DominiCanes> egipt
<obruT> DominiCanes: to je mozda ovaj ? http://www.astro.hr/hmm/Bolidi/20110204_23h20mUT_Bolide_Krizevci/
<ivoks> to su fotomontaze
<ivoks> Bog ce te kaznit
<ivoks> :DDDDDDD
<DominiCanes> e sad dal je to nemam pojma
<obruT> s tim da to nema veze s pozarom
<DominiCanes> u novinama drugcije
<DominiCanes> ma kaj ja znam 
<DominiCanes> ivoks malo smo optereceni jelda...
<ivoks> joj, nemas pojma koliko
<obruT> vidim da sad ovaj koji sam poslao je od dana prije
<ivoks> sav taj posao i stres... opterecuje me to za popizdit
<obruT> a za taj sto tip prica postoje ocevidci, ali nema HMM snimke
<ivoks> zao mi je tih egipcana
<ivoks> oni zbilja vjeruju da ce se nesto promijeniti kada ode mubarak
<ivoks> isto ko i mi; sve ce bit bolje kad se promijeni vlast
<DominiCanes> ma drek ce se promjenit
<DominiCanes> nis 
<ivoks> sve samo ne radit :)
<DominiCanes> lol
<ivoks> evo, ljudi padaju
<DominiCanes> ma samo da dodju ameri pa ce bit sve super...lol
<DominiCanes> kaj gledas cnn
<ivoks> jutarnji
<SilverSpace> masu mu zastavom
<DominiCanes> ma da  nema sueza...nitko ih ne bi uopce gledal
<ivoks> i piramida
<ivoks> a i nafte :)
<DominiCanes> ima nafte drek
<ivoks> ah, da, nema
<obruT> evo ako se tko zeli zjacat par jednostavnih vjezbi :)  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pfsTKfUT-RQ
<ivoks> mislio sam da su u opceu
<ivoks> opecu
<ivoks> al nisu
<ivoks> zato i prosvjeduju
<SilverSpace> obruT: lud je haniball
<ivoks> sta ne odu busit i trazit naftu :)
<DominiCanes> pa d
<DominiCanes> pa da
<ivoks> svi njihovi susjedi imaju
<ivoks> kako to da oni nemaju
<ivoks> lijeni trazit
<DominiCanes> moraju maknut piramide...najvise nafte je ispod piramida
<ivoks> samo razmisljaju kako ga uvalit izraelu :)
<DominiCanes> jesu probali al nisu uspjeli
<DominiCanes> izrael bacio napalm na njihove tenkove
<SilverSpace> masa se pokrenula
<DominiCanes> i kaj
<obruT> odo ja corit
<obruT> laku noc !
<ivoks> al jazeera postaje mocna
<ivoks> idem i ja off
<DominiCanes> ajde
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-11
<drj_cro> jutro
<jelly-home> hm "Student Fakulteta elektronike i računarstva (19) pokušao je počiniti samoubojstvo skokom s trećeg kata fakultetske zgrade. "
<jelly-home> Q: zaš nije išao gore sa vrha?
<obruT> nije bas previse pametan :) mozda se zato i htio ubit :)
<MmikeMRMA> kljempatkatar
<obruT> jel zna to sto bi bilo "burley screw" ?
<obruT> google daje neke cudne rezultate, cak i porno uratke :)
<obruT> uglavnom s takvim serafima je frajer nesto ucvrstio, a mene zanima kakvi su to
<tparcina> jelly-home: Pa to je bilo u studenom prošle godine.
<civija> obruT: mislim da nije vrsta sarafa, vjerojatno je burley naziv za nesto drugo pa je tako napisano da se dobije dojam toga
<civija> na wikipediji imam popis razlicitih vrsta sarafa i nema ni spomena tog burleya
<civija> ima*
<obruT> recenica je ova pa me zato zanimalo: I attached the whole set up to the wall using 4 burley screws in rawlplugs straight into
<obruT> the brick.
<civija> aha
<obruT> mozda je to i neki proizvodjac, tko zna
<civija> vjerojatno je mislio na one sarafe sto nemaju glavu nego kao malu kukicu
<civija> zarafis ih u zid a ostane ti kukica na koju onda mozes nesto postavit, objesit sliku i sl.
<obruT> aha
<obruT> rawlplug je tipla ?
<civija> valjda :)
<civija> inace za takve sarafe mora ici tipla
<civija> da, google kaze da je tipla
<civija> a za burley izbacuje da je to nekakva mala prikolica
<civija> a prikolice se kace na kuku
<jelly> tparcina: da,
<jelly> .
<MmikeDOMA> Message: mysqld[8894]: 110211  3:58:40 [ERROR] Error running query, slave SQLMessage: mysqld[8894]: 110211  3:58:40 [ERROR] Error running query, slave SQL thread aborted. Fix the problem, and restart the slave SQL thread with SLAVE START. We stopped at log 'mysql-bin.000161' position 200720320 
<MmikeDOMA>  thread aborted. Fix the problem, and restart the slave SQL thread with SLAVE START. We stopped at log 'mysql-bin.000161' position 200720320 
<MmikeDOMA> :) Pa bit myslqadmin je fino placen posao, stalno imas nesto za raditi :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: http://www.dilbert.com/strips/comic/2011-02-03/ 
<dodobas> klasik
<MmikeDOMA> :) :) :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://autofoto.pl/photos/brevka_gallery/images/1617679/original.aspx
<edo79> sale ping
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: kaj ne kužiš
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, pa to kaj ovaj debil sere
<MmikeDOMA> u biti, kuzim
<MmikeDOMA> ljudi su ksenofobicni debili
<MmikeDOMA> i onda to tako, jel
<MmikeDOMA> nego
<MmikeDOMA> di da kupim kabl, zvucnicki, za monitor? Mora imati one male stereo pimpeke s obje strane
<MmikeDOMA> po jedan, dakako
<SilverSpace> banana dzek
<SilverSpace> nisam skuzio kakav to kabel
<MmikeDOMA> znas kak imas na sluskama na kraju
<MmikeDOMA> stereo 'banana' utikac?
<SilverSpace> da
<MmikeDOMA> e, pa sad mi treba kabl koji to ima s obje strane
<MmikeDOMA> jedan kraj ide u zvucnu na ploci, drugi ide u monitor
<SilverSpace> chipoteka sigurno ima
<MmikeDOMA> nekaj na ovoj strani grada :)
<SilverSpace> eh :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: nije to ksenofobija kad vec imas djelova europskih gradova di stanovnistvo ne zna jezik drzave u kojoj stanuje
<SilverSpace> to vec imas i kod nas 
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, e, i?
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/
<SilverSpace> kaj i??
<edo79> uzmes lijepo i nacvikas na kabel :)
<edo79> jednostavnije neg setnja po ducanima :)
<MmikeDOMA> edo79, moram prvo u ducan po konektore i sve to :) lakse mi je kupit kabl
<MmikeDOMA> ici cu u HGspot
<MmikeDOMA> i/ili technomax
<MmikeDOMA> oni valjda imaju
<edo79> pa imas stare slusalice i onda razvalis njih
<edo79> :)
<edo79> bem ti "contributed builds"
<edo79> kak da to slozim na  hr?
<MmikeDOMA> gradnja iz doprinosa :)
<SilverSpace> samogradnja :))
<edo79> e da :) jel ima tko u hr ovlasten za asus?
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: evo imam ti ja jedan :))
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, :)))))))))))))))
<SilverSpace> edo79: kak to mislis ovlasten
<edo79> treba mi baterija a tu pederi oce 280eur za to
<SilverSpace> uh
<edo79> da
<edo79> netbook toliko dodje i to prilicno dobar netbook
<edo79> :)
<SilverSpace> koliko je vani
<edo79> godinu i par mjeseci
<SilverSpace> jes gledao
<edo79> u biti imam ga toliko
<edo79> a nisam isao gledati kad je poceo
<SilverSpace> cijena vani
<edo79> mislis baterije?
<SilverSpace> meni riknula nakon sest mjeseci
<edo79> pa u njemackoj toliko dodje :)
<SilverSpace> i cca 700kn mi je
<edo79> meni je oslabila na pol sata drzi sad
<edo79> nakon 16 mjeseci
<edo79> a lopovi me usrecili s cijenom
<edo79> za jebenu bateriju
<SilverSpace> thinPad edge
<edo79> ha?
<SilverSpace> 6cell cca 700kn
<edo79> kod mene je neko sranje ocito 14.8v-5200mah-73wh :)
<edo79> lionka
<SilverSpace> odoh moram po kruh
<edo79> hmm pa to cudo dodje tu 30tak eura :)
<edo79> SS
<edo79> lol cak daju garanciju godinu dana za thinkpad baterije :)
<jelly> 72Wh bi bila 9cell
<edo79> a 73Wh?
<edo79> 10? :)
<edo79> salim se
<edo79> svejedno smatram da je pljacka 280eur za takvu bateriju
<edo79> radije si kupim netbook neg novu bateriju
<jelly> to bi trebalo kostati 60-80€
<edo79> znam ali jebga tu u njemackoj ta baterija kosta 275eur a 2600mah 140eur :)
<ivoks> pa to ne mozes vjerovat...
<ivoks> windows 7
<ivoks> na nokii
<ivoks> al ima smisla...
<ivoks> trojanski konj
<ivoks> ubacili lika koji ce srusiti dionice nokie
<ivoks> i sad ce ju microsoft kupiti :)
<dodobas> nokia-microsoft = no-ms :D
<drj_cro> uzas
<drj_cro> si vidio kak su im pale dionice danas za 10% 
<drj_cro> http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/4692/nokiaphone.jpg
 * MmikeDOMA cijelo jutro pokusava potrgati mysql u virtualboxovima i djubre radi bez ikakvih bedova!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tvoja teorija o mysql_u pada u vodu :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, :)
<jelly> Mmike: ali mysql nije web scale
<Mmike> jelly, yeps, mongodb kicks ass
<jelly> za slucaj da neko ne zna: http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/6995033/
<Mmike> :) super mi je lik kojem nesto slazem upravo, pun je 'mudrih' ideja, al' nezna bas brzo tipkati :) 
<ivoks> koji traumatican dan
<ivoks> nemam uopce ideje kaj se desilo s kontrolerom
<ivoks> ali mali je izbacio disk iz raid polja, proglasio ga faulty
<ivoks> i onda ga vratio natrag u polje nakon nekog vremena
<ivoks> filesystem se razletio u 3pm
<ivoks> sbin mi je zavrsio u lost+found
<ivoks> var/backup takodjer
<ivoks> katastrofa
<Mmike> ivoks, bogme, fino
<Mmike> ivoks, backup?
<jelly> ivoks: dell?
<ivoks> jelly-hme: fujitsu
<ivoks> Mmike: pa da, vadim iz backupa... al ono... na stroju su bile i virtualke
<ivoks> srecom pa sam uspio naci najsvjeziji dump iz ldapa... u lost+found :)
<ivoks> lost+found je zakon
<ivoks> Mmike: kak napraviti recover innodb tablice? :)
<ivoks> myisam se da fino popraviti, al ovo djubre...
<Mmike> ivoks: ccheck table bi trebao popraviti
<Mmike> ono ka jje commitnuto je zapisano (ili ce ti mysql sam replayati binlog kad se pokrene)
<Mmike> ako nemas binlog, onda nemas podatke
<Mmike> mysisam se neda fino popraviti :) to sto ovaj kaze 'ok' ne znaci da su podaci unutra ok :)
<ivoks> ne radi check niti repair
<ivoks> u biti, kada pokusam check na innodb, diskonekta se sa servera :)
<ivoks> pa si ti misli
<Mmike> vidi log 
<ivoks> mysql mi je dao hint
<Mmike> mozda ces morati pokrenuti mysql sa --debug-pimpek-nesto=2
<ivoks> ne mogu niti dropat tablicu/bazu
<ivoks> kaze mi mysql da napravim novu tablicu u nekoj drugoj bazi, istog imena
<ivoks> pa da onda prekopiram datoteke preko ovih strganih...
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> bitno da sam ldap vratio u zivot... sad cemo tih par tablica rijesiti
<Mmike> napisat ce ti u logu mysql kaj je tocno potrgano, tj, di je binlog sjebat ili sto vec
<Mmike> ceksec, nemrem nac sad to
<ivoks> InnoDB: See also InnoDB: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/forcing-recovery.html
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> to
<Mmike> mudar si ti :)
<Mmike> transaction log je najbitnija stvar za transakcijsku bazu. Njega uvijek backupiraj na 5050 lokacija zako zelis da su ti podaci sigurni.
<Mmike> Ako ostanes bez njega, oslo sve kvragu.
<Mmike> bljet
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> split, dubrovnik.... :)
<ivoks> trebam malo mentalnog odmora
<edo79> ivoks mogu ja uletit s pitanjem? :)
<edo79> prije neg kidnes na odmor :)
<ivoks> pitaj
<edo79> contributed builds - imas neki prijedlog za prijevod toga?
<ivoks> hm
<edo79> release notes
<edo79> tam je string
<edo79> a /hr nema prijevod
<edo79> tak da nemrem pokupiti to :)
<ivoks> razmisljam...
<ivoks> Inacice trecih strana
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> hm
<edo79> da tak stavim?
<ivoks> Autonomne inacice?
<edo79> long story short: to inace ide na moz eu a jednog od vas dvojice ce uzeti za review
<ivoks> super. kad, pa ionak spavam 2h na dan
<edo79> pa nisam rekao ti ili sale
<ivoks> Nezavisne inacice
<edo79> samo kazem pascalov plan
<edo79> :)
<ivoks> nesto u tom stilu
<edo79> ok onda idemo sa nezavisne inacice :)
<edo79> hvala :)
<ivoks> np
<ivoks> 14#
<ivoks> 14%
<ivoks> pa pa nokia
<ivoks> -14,4%
<ivoks> jebate, tobogan
<ivoks> -14,6%
<ivoks> ,7
<ivoks> ,8
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> slobodni pad
<ivoks> ,9
<ivoks> ptlo: jesi se rijesio dionica? :)
<SilverSpace> mubarak podnio ostavku
<ivoks> -15,1%
<SilverSpace> ode nokia
<ivoks> http://tinyurl.com/5vpzkab
<ivoks> gle tobogan
<SilverSpace> :)
<drj_cro> damn koja muka sa ati driverima
<drj_cro> al to sve zato sto me f*in ubuntu razmazio i odvikao sam se podesavanja xorg.confa
<obruT> mene u cijeloj prici vise nervira sto se i nakon vec koliko godina postojanja linuxa treba zajebavat s konfiguracijom x-a
<obruT> meni se recimo vise uopce ne da ni taknut xorg.conf
<ivoks> xorg.conf?
<ivoks> pa koji ti Xorg imas da moras petljat po xorg.confu? :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jel ti sad srce na mjestu http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2011/2/11738.html
<ivoks> ha?
<SilverSpace> kaj je to xorg.conf??
<SilverSpace> ivoks: shumi
<ivoks> pa rekao sam ti da ce sloziti dobru formulu
 * Mmike isto nije xorg.conf dirao nemam pojma od kad
<Mmike> mozda na debianima nekim :)
<ivoks> ls: cannot access /etc/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<ivoks> ls: cannot access /etc/X11/*.conf: No such file or directory
<ivoks> :)
 * SilverSpace gleda Slovachka 1 - 0 Njemachka hokej 
<obruT> jel ima tko viska kakve drvene gradje ?
<obruT> treba mi par komada drveta :) recimo 10x10 cm dva komada od 30 cm ili jedan od 60 (ili duzi), dva komada 5x10 cm (moze i deblje ili malo tanje) od pol metra
<obruT> necu se ni bunit na komad sperploce debljine 1.8-2.5 cm 50x50cm
<Mmike> boze koji je drek taj sphinx
<obruT> svuda po ducanima s drvenarijom prodaju u nekim velikim komadima sto mi ne treba, u biti mi trebaju ostaci :)
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ file /etc/X11/xorg.conf 
<Mmike> /etc/X11/xorg.conf: ASCII text
<Mmike> ne kuzim kakve vi potrgane ubuntuje imate
<hbogner> pozdrav
<obruT> ja nemam, meni sve radi ok :)
<obruT> rus zdravo :)
<hbogner> obruT bolesno :D
<obruT> eh, svi su nesto bolezljivi
<hbogner> blah
<hbogner> cak me natrpali antibioticima
<obruT> uff, moram ici
<obruT> ircamo se za pol sata :)
<hbogner> pa nisam zarazan
<hbogner> a pogoovo ne preko neta :D
<drj_cro> to kad stavis atijeve drivere onda ti oni sve potrgaju
<drj_cro> a stavim ih da mi,kad vec imam grafulju koja to moze, sve radi kak bi trebala ta grafika
<drj_cro> i onda ti ati driveri od fakin atija rade jos losije dok ne pretumbas xorg.conf i podesis si sve kak hoces da ti radi
<CrazyLemon> jel postoji kakav apache2 GUI ?
<CrazyLemon> našao sam rapache..al očitno imaju probleme koje ni sami neznaju da poprave :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nemamo potrgane
<ivoks> Mmike: po defaultu, xorg.conf ne postoji
<ivoks> Mmike: osim ako imas ne-free karticu koja zahtijeva da se tamo nesto upise
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, ovo je default instalacija
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> imam ne-free karticu
<Mmike> koja zahtijeva valjda to nesto
<ivoks> driver donese sa sobom konfu
<Mmike> al' taj file nisam dirao valjda od ubuntua 6
<Mmike> ili kojeg
 * ivoks je danas dignuo ubuntu 6.06 na jednom stroju :)
<budz0r> ivoks: si vidio pvt msg?
<ivoks> ne
<budz0r> ivoks: ok nvm :)
<ivoks> jesi rijesio?
<budz0r> nope
<ivoks> ti mene zbilja pitas zasto natty kernel ne radi na lucidu? :)
<budz0r> ivoks: pa ne vidim razloga zakaj ne bi radio :)
<ivoks> ne?
<ivoks> jer je iz distribucije koja je jos u razvoju i jer je kernel jos sam u razvoju? :)
<ivoks> i to tako nerazvijeno zelis dignuti na starijoj platformi
<budz0r> ivoks: valja probat :)
<ivoks> pa eto, probao si i ne radi
<ivoks> nemoj sad mene pitat zasto ne radi :)
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> zahvaljujem na informacijama 
<ivoks> ne znam kaj bi ti rekao
<budz0r> pa mislim, 2.6.37 uredno vrtim na lucidu
<ivoks> 2.6.38 jos nije releasean
<ivoks> i kaj sad
<ivoks> Muslimansko bratstvo dolazi na vlast
<jelly-hme> ocekuj uvodjenje serijatskog zakona u roku 10-15g
<SilverSpace> ne znam bas ako je vojska umjesana
<drj_cro> http://www.geek.com/articles/mobile/nokia-workers-walk-out-in-protest-20110211/
<jelly-hme> jebga, kad su se do sada drzali na Symbianu
<obruT> hmm, jel to tek sad nedavno poceo vozit easyjet iz zagreba ?
<obruT> gledam cijene do pariza, sitnica
<obruT> u svakom slucaju jeftinije nego sto sam u sestom mjesecu platio airfranceu :P
<Neuromanc> jutro
<obruT> damn, jel koristi tko qcad ?
<SilverSpace> kojato momcad iz kanade igra u nba
<DominiCanes> hej decki daj neka mi netko objasni kaj je dobro kod red hat linuxa
<hbogner> SilverSpace, toronto raptors?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: thx
<DominiCanes> red hat linux
<DominiCanes> netko molim vas
<hbogner> nekoristim rh
<SilverSpace> ni ja
<DominiCanes> damn
<DominiCanes> tko je tu ono linux freak
<hbogner> tj naletio par puta u nekim uredima na rh i to je to
<hbogner> ali nije mi se svidio
<DominiCanes> admin linux ili kaj
<hbogner> nisam bio admin na tom stroju, samo sam im pokusao pomoci, ured drzavne uprave ... :D
<hbogner> pokusao sam napraviti update ali trazio je red hat login sto oni nisu imali
<chaky> DominiCanes: zasto te bas zanima red hat?
<chaky> ja koristim Fedoru na nekoliko desktopa
<DominiCanes> ma nista posebni samo me zanimalo kaj mozes sa njima 
<DominiCanes> kazes da je Fedora bolja
<chaky> nisam rekao da je Fedora bolja, red hat i fedora se ne mogu tako usporedjivati, jer nisu napravljeni za istu svrhu
<chaky> red hat se uglavnom koristi na serverima, a Fedora je za desktop racunala. Fedora je bazirana na Red Hatu.
<DominiCanes> aha
<chaky> ako ti treba za desktop racunalo, onda stavi Fedoru ili Ubuntu
<DominiCanes> ma ne samo sam hito znati o cem se radi tu
<DominiCanes> hvala ti na info
<chaky> mislim, mozes ti koristiti i red hat za desktop, ali ipak izaberi Fedoru ili Ubuntu, jer ces imati novije verzije programa. Nove verzije Fedore i Ubuntua izlaze svako 6 mj.
<Mmike> sphinx = shit. Indexer koji ubije i sebe i mysql i sve kad indexira
<Mmike> koja svrha?
<jelly-home> RHEL i SUSE su obicno jedina opcija kad ti treba support od hw vendora (za FC SAN, na primjer)
<Mmike> I, gotovo za danas!
<obruT> jebemti opensource softver
<chaky> :)
<obruT> jel vam dosao danas/jucer upgrade libova za UUID odnosno filesystem userspace libovi ?
 * jelly-home je na 10.04.1 LTS i upgradea svaka dva mjeseca, jel se to racuna
<obruT> pardon, update :)
<obruT> dosao mi security update, ali malo cudan :)
<Mmike> obruT, ?
<Mmike> The following packages will be upgraded:
<Mmike>   language-pack-en language-pack-en-base language-pack-gnome-en
<Mmike>   language-pack-gnome-en-base
<Mmike> to mi doslo sad :)
<obruT> a jucer ?
<Mmike> paa
<obruT> ak se sjecas :)
<Mmike> mislim da jucer nisam radio update
<Mmike> ima neki log za to?
<Mmike> di mogu to vidjet?
<obruT> apt ima log
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> danas mi doslo
<Mmike> less je glup
<Mmike> ima -S opciju
<Mmike> a nema un-S
<Mmike> Start-Date: 2011-02-11  10:55:23
<Mmike> Commandline: apt-get upgrade
<Mmike> Upgrade: libblkid1:amd64 (2.17.2-0ubuntu1.10.10.1, 2.17.2-0ubuntu1.10.10.2), util-linux:amd64 (2.17.2-0ubuntu1.10.10.1, 2.17.2-0ubuntu1.10.10.2), bsdutils:amd64 (2.17.2-0ubuntu1.10.10.1, 2.17.2-0ubuntu1.10.10.2), libuuid1:amd64 (2.17.2-0ubuntu1.10.10.1, 2.17.2-0ubuntu1.10.10.2), mount:amd64 (2.17.2-0ubuntu1.10.10.1, 2.17.2-0ubuntu1.10.10.2)
<Mmike> to mi doslo danas
<Mmike> prije toga mi doslo ovo:
<Mmike> Start-Date: 2011-02-04  09:45:33
<Mmike> Commandline: apt-get upgrade
<Mmike> Upgrade: postgresql-8.4:amd64 (8.4.6-0ubuntu10.10, 8.4.7-0ubuntu0.10.10), postgresql-contrib-8.4:amd64 (8.4.6-0ubuntu10.10, 8.4.7-0ubuntu0.10.10), postgresql:amd64 (8.4.6-0ubuntu10.10, 8.4.7-0ubuntu0.10.10), postgresql-client-8.4:amd64 (8.4.6-0ubuntu10.10, 8.4.7-0ubuntu0.10.10), libpq5:amd64 (8.4.6-0ubuntu10.10, 8.4.7-0ubuntu0.10.10), postgresql-contrib:amd64 (8.4.6-0ubuntu10.10, 8.4.7-0ubuntu0.10.10)
<Mmike> End-Date: 2011-02-04  09:45:41
<Mmike> obruT, nista takvog mi nije doslo
<Mmike> obruT, zakaj pitas/
<obruT> doslo mi nesto sumnjivo pa se pitam nije li mi masina ili repozitorij s kojeg dolaze update-vi kompromitiran
<obruT> al ja uvijek zabrijem pa ispadne nist pametno :)
<jelly-home> dpkg isto ima log.
<sale> Mmike: innobackupex sa --copy-back switchem ne prepisuje postojece datoteke/direktorije?
<obruT> ok, nisu security updateovi nego bugfixevi i legitimni su, nist, instaliravam :)
<obruT> ijao !!! na novoj su pustili najgori film svih vremena (od onih koje sam gledao)
<jelly-home> Plan 9 from Outer Space?
<obruT> Plan 9 je trash, dakle dobar film
<obruT> 2012 - the dooms day
<obruT> film koji faila u svakom pogledu u kojem bi jedan film mogao failat
<jelly-home> jel to ono s noinim arkama
<obruT> ne
<obruT> taj s noinim arkama je gledljiv, ima efekte i tako to
<obruT> ovaj nema nist, ali nist sto bi jedan film trebao imat
<jelly-home> uf
<obruT> ne znas sto je gore - gluma, efekti, prica, dijalog, glazba...
<jelly-home> gledljiv jednom, kao sto su sve gljive jestive jednom
<obruT> e pa pogledaj ovaj
<obruT> ja sam ovaj pogledao prakticki cijeli samo da vidim mogu li vidjeti jos sta gore
<obruT> bilo je mucno i dosadno, ali uspio sam
<jelly-home> heheh, ak ovo nije trash onda ne znam
<jelly-home> cek da premotam...
<jelly-home> "Vjerujemo da se rotacija Zemlje usporava zbog poravnanja Sunceva sustava sa crnom rupom u sredistu galaksije"
<obruT> nakon sto sam pogledao film sam otisao na imdb pogledat komentare drugih, i imao sam sto za citat :)
<Mmike> obruT, pobogu, 'enemy at the gates' je na RTLu
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> to nije taj s nojinom arkom?
<jelly-home> nije, ovo je neka B ili C straight-to-video produkcija
<obruT> Mmike: nije, ovo je najgori film koji sam ikad (prisilio se) gledao
<jelly-home> valjda B ali muzika i scenarij su žnj, do sada
<obruT> ma sve je znj :)
<Mmike> sale, pa, preisuje, ubije sve :0
<obruT> u jednom trenuku mama od glavne glumice jednostavno nestane iz filma bez objasnjenja
<Mmike> enemy at the gates.... eh, dodje mi da windowse bootam :)
<obruT> nisu valjda znali kako da je se rijese :)
<obruT> mmike nemoj da te zajcev strefi :)
<sale> Mmike: vidis, kod mene faila :-)
<sale> innobackupex-1.5.1: Error: Failed to create directory '/var/lib/mysql/test' : No such file or directory at /usr/bin/innobackupex-1.5.1 line 534
<sale> taj dir postoji
<sale> zapravo, faila na svim direktorijima koji postoje
<Mmike> obruT, pa da malo pucam!
<Mmike> sale, cek, sto pokusavas?
<sale> Mmike: igram se :-)
<sale> innobackupex-1.5.1 /path/to/backup
<sale> i onda innobackupex-1.5.1 --copy-back
<Mmike> Idu miš i slon pustinjom i slon ožedni. Miš mu prigovara:
<Mmike> • Pa što ne tražiš da ti dam malo iz svoje flašice?
<Mmike> ne kuzim ovo
<sale> ne kuzis vic ili ovo sto ja radim? :-)
<Mmike> vic
<Mmike> a nit ovo sto ti radis
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> cek da probam
<Mmike> a kuzis vic?
<sale> hint: veliki slon, mali mis, slon zedan, mali mis ima malu flashicu
<sale> glup vic, nemas sto drugo skuziti :-)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> thnx :)
<sale> :-) http://xkcd.com/859/
<Mmike> sale, hm
<Mmike> fakat, moras ubiti direktorije
<Mmike> inace ne radi
<sale> bez veze
<sale> kako ti inace vracas backup?
<Mmike> da stvar bude gora, nakon sto sam vratio, mysql se nece dici
<Mmike> vjerojatno permissiona radi
<Mmike> inace?
<Mmike> ma ne pitaj
<sale> :-)
<Mmike> radim mysqldump svako toliko
<obruT> nego, ima li ista na linuxu upotrebljivo s cim bi se covjek mogao spojit na bazu, eventualno modelirat bazu, ali primarno da se koristi za frontend za upis i pregled podataka, no da cudo samo kuzi foreign keyeve tako da kad unosis podatak iz vanjske tablice mozes doticni selectat, a ne da moras upisivati vrijednost kljuca ?
<Mmike> za ogromne baze to je katastrofa
<Mmike> obruT, access? :)
<sale> lol :-)
<obruT> access bas i ne radi na linuxu koliko znam :)
<Mmike> ima onaj kate
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<Mmike> al' sve je to vise proof-of-concept nego ista upotrebljivo
<sale> Mmike: da, sva sreca da imam samo ~400 MB baza
<Mmike> sale, 400mb je isto solidno, pogotovo kad mysql krene graditi indexe i sranja
<Mmike> sale, ovi za koje najvise radim trenutno imaju rsync svaku noc... al' i restore toga je isto pita
<Mmike> al' dobro, to je hosting, pa oni to rade vise reda radi... ozbiljan klijent si sam slozi svoj backup kako mu pase
<Mmike> mysqldump je skroz ok ako ti nije bitno da ti restore bude odmah gotov
<sale> nda :-)
<Mmike> veselje je kad imas bazu od 14 GB
<Mmike> i onda radis promjenu na shemi
<Mmike> pa ALTER TABLE traje par sati :)
<Mmike> pa onda skuzis da si sjebo nesto, pa moras restore :)
<sale> kako je tebi lijepo :-)
<obruT> Mmike: mislis kexi ? :) to sam isprobao prije nesto vremena i bilo je tesko smece, ajd probat cu sad opet
<Mmike> obruT, e, aj probaj pa javi :) 
<Mmike> obruT, na to mislio, da :)
<Mmike> dva put mi je danas dosao novi chrome
<Mmike> pa pobogu
<sale> daily repo?
<sale> ja vise ni ne obracam paznju
<Mmike> ma moram restartati chrome poslije
<Mmike> a imam zapinano toliko toga i ulogiran na toilko toga pa mi tlaka
<Mmike> monitoringa vakih/nakih
<Mmike> deb http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<obruT> a u tropicku, apt-get install kexi instalirao cijeli faking koffice
<Mmike> fin ti stroj imas kad ti je to tako brzo doslo i slozilo se :)
<obruT> eto, kexi sux, nece da kreira bazu na postgresu, pukne s nepoznatom greskom
<obruT> sad sam importao postojecu bazu iz postgresa u njegovu lokalnu, to kao treba radit, i sad idem popunit podatke, ID mi je serial, dakle automatski bi se trebao popunit, ali ovaj to ne ferma ni pet posto, oce da mu upisem ID, dakle ni to ne radi kak spada
<obruT> jel trebam rec da je taj kexi u verziji 2.3 ? ne 0.1.2
<Mmike> :) :) :)
<obruT> i to oni oce "prodat" pod access ?
<obruT> ajme, kreiram native njegovu bazu, kreiram tablicu, idem kreirat kolonu, a ono pregrst tipova podataka za izabrat: text, integer, floating point, yes/no i date/time
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/sudar-tramvaja-i-kombija/924837
<Mmike> komentar lika ispod - carski
<obruT> neki siptar sigurno :)
<DominiCanes> a iz kombi goriva curi gori
<DominiCanes> gorivo
<DominiCanes> ha ha ha ha
<DominiCanes> koker spanijel
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQnMd0eQvHg
<Mmike> http://nuratikahnabilah.wordpress.com/2009/10/14/if-you-can-pronounce-correctly-every-word-in-this-poem-you-will-be-speaking-english-better-than-90-of-the-native-english-speakers-in-the-world-after-trying-the-verses-a-frenchman-said-hed-prefer/
<Mmike> http://www.tilaa.nl/eng/pages/vps
<Mmike> http://www.videobash.com/video_show/elton-john-the-original-piano-improv-master-12465
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-12
<bubi> dobro jutro
<bubi> trebala bi mi neka stranica sa puno wallpapera ako netko može linkat
<bubi> tražim nešto za svoj ubuntu
<bubi> i zanima me kako da instaliram neku temu jer uvjek kad ju instaliram neki djelovi prozora ne poprime izgled te teme
<igcek> decki, imal koga?
<igcek> ocu se konektat na kompjuter preko lan i vnc, al je problem da mi taj seahorse, po restartu, smeta sa pasvordom i na kompjuteru na kojeg se konektam... kak da se toga rjesim?
<igcek> ideja je, da ce taj komp na kojeg se konektam biti ustekan samo na elektriku i mrezu
<ivoks> ?
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro
<bubi> jutro Vlado
<hbogner> pozdrav
<DominiCanes> pozdrav
<DominiCanes> kako smo i kaj se radi
<DominiCanes> bas je net na telki
<SilverSpace> pomrcina
<obruT> kakva pomrcina sad :)
<obruT> pomrcina uma ?
<obruT> :)
<ivoks> e ovaj webos...
<ivoks> ne apple killer, nego mass killer
<ivoks> jebes android
<rsedak> da?
<rsedak> znaci sve u "cloud"
<ivoks> imas webos telefon i webos tablet
<ivoks> ne, komuniciraju medjusobno
<ivoks> pune se preko dodira
<ivoks> ma ono...
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnjwG7Z8AM8
<ivoks> preskoci na 30. minutu
<ivoks> tj. 29.
<rsedak> ok
<rsedak> izgleda stvarno fantasticno
<ivoks> kako se cini, i radi jako dobro
<rsedak> izgleda da cemo uskoro reci "Zbogom PC"
<ivoks> jesi vidio kad nasloni mobitel na touchpad?
<ivoks> 54. minuta
<ivoks> 53:40
<obruT> rsedak: ti to ozbiljno ili ?
<rsedak> obruT: ta sve ide u tom smijeru, pa kroz 5-6 godina...
<obruT> mislis da ce tak skoro ?
<obruT> ja sam nekak skeptican
<rsedak> ivoks: nisam jos, gledam s pauzama (verijeme kupanja nasljednika od 3,5 mjeseca)
<ivoks> lik takne mobitelom touchpad i ovaj mu prenese informacije
<ivoks> jasno, dodir je samo inicijacija bluetooth veze, al izgleda sjajno
<ivoks> bezicno punjenje
<ivoks> ma ono... super
<ivoks> cini se kako je hp iskoristio palm maksimalno
<ivoks> http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/09/hp-veer-first-hands-on/
<ivoks> to je za curu
<ivoks> http://www.bgr.com/2011/02/09/hp-pre-3-hands-on/
<ivoks> a ovo za mene :)
<ivoks> ono sto je jako dobro je sto HP planira webOS stavljati i na PC
<SilverSpace> chaky: jesi sto fotkao po gradu veceras
<SilverSpace> obruT: pomrcina uma :)
<SilverSpace> kranjcar zabio
<obruT> sta ? stap u zemlju ? :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/anketa/
<SilverSpace> obruT: gol za totteham
<SilverSpace> ovo neki drugi su koji neznaju kaj imaju na telefonu
<SilverSpace> 13%
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> nego formulasi, jeste napravili strateski plan preko cega ce te gledat utrke ? :) 
<SilverSpace> hebate koji Renault http://is.gd/qWhMd8
<SilverSpace> obruT: rano je jos za plan
<SilverSpace> mada vec znam kak cu upiknut hdmi u lap pa na telku
<obruT> nesto su ovi na poslu pricali da ima FTA neki BBC kanal na satelitskoj koji ce prenosit
<SilverSpace> vidjet cemo kad pocne bit ce toga po forumima
<SilverSpace> mada sam ja zadovoljan di sam do sada gledao
<obruT> dvogledom na susjedov televizor ? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeDOMA> Tko se tu kuzi u graficke kartice? :)
<rsedak> ivoks: pogledaop snimku do kraja (na preskokce). Izglrda da je u punlicibilo 20-30 ljudi :-)
 * MmikeDOMA je tuzan, crkla mu graficka :(
<rsedak> Kupi novu koja na crkava
<MmikeDOMA> svejedno sam tuzan
<MmikeDOMA> 8800GTS
<MmikeDOMA> :( :( :(
<SilverSpace> jesi siguran
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, kad odem u BIOS, recimo, onda imam cudne okomite crte preko teksta :)
<MmikeDOMA> http://h.imagehost.org/view/0131/Image430
<MmikeDOMA> slicno ovome
<MmikeDOMA> al' ne dok bootam windowse, nego dok sam u biosu
<MmikeDOMA> ubuntu se uopce nece dici
<MmikeDOMA> windowsi se dignu i onda blue screen :(
<SilverSpace> i meni je jedna tako bila ali je radila u windozima
<SilverSpace> pa sam je izvadio i ponovo ustekao i sad radi
<MmikeDOMA> Ja sam sad ovu izstekao, probati cu sutra na curniom kompu
<MmikeDOMA> srecom mi stroj ima VGA on board :(
<SilverSpace> :)
<drj_cro1> Mmike, uzmi si ati-ja nekog
<Mmike> drj_cro, neznam... nekako mislim da cu ostati vjeran nvidiji... u biti, nemam pojma :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, kako se ti kuzis u mdadm?
<drj_cro1> slabo.. ne koristim ga bas,reci?
<Mmike> ma, zanima me razlika izmedju --mode=linear i --mode=stripe
<Mmike> znam sto je stripe, =raid0
<Mmike> a linear je da nabaca diskove jedan iza drugog, i prvo pise po jednom pa onda po drugom
<Mmike> al' ne kuzim svrhu
<Mmike> ista je stvar, ako ti crkne jedan disk, oso ti array
<drj_cro1> iskreno nemam pojma
<drj_cro1> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-5.html
<drj_cro1> http://www.ehow.com/how_7579673_use-linux-software-raid.html
<Mmike> a da, citao sve to
<Mmike> al' nisam nasao konkretno nista :)
<Mmike> fuckit :L)
<Mmike> :) stripe it is :)
<rsedak> Mmike: RAID 0 (aka stripe) se koristi u slucajevima kada treba celiku brzinu zapisivanja i citanja podataka koji su privremenog vremenskog karaktera
<rsedak> dok diskovi nisu bili dovoljno brzi, stavljali su se u RAID 0 kako bi se mogao obradjivati video
<Mmike> koristi se i danas
<Mmike> za megatroughut za transaction logove ultraopterecenih baza
<rsedak> eto :-)
<Mmike> najcesce dva raida0 u mirror pa dobijes raid10
<Mmike> ok :)
<Mmike> al', cemu onda --mode=linear
<Mmike> pise tamo da nakelji diskove jedan iza drugog
<rsedak> a to?
<Mmike> kad se prvi napuni pise na drugi
<Mmike> al' i dalje, kad ti umre jedan disk, oso ti je array
<Mmike> pa me zanima zasto to postoji
<Mmike> 'zato sto moze' ili ima neku konkretnu primjenu?
<rsedak> sorry nisam procitao u bezi --linear (premali prozor) :-)
<rsedak> fakat nemam pojma kada bi se mogao koristiti --linear, osim ako se zeli "izbjeci" defragmentacija
<rsedak> Mmike: "The read and write performance will not increase for single reads/writes. But if several users use the device, you may be lucky that one user effectively is using the first disk, and the other user is accessing files which happen to reside on the second disk. If that happens, you will see a performance gain."
<rsedak> ovo mi je ok objasnjenje
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> ima smisla
<rsedak> i "The disks does not have to be of the same size. In fact, size doesn’t matter at all here :)
<rsedak>  There is no redundancy in this level. If one disk crashes you will most probably lose all your data. You can however be lucky to recover some data, since the filesystem will just be missing one large consecutive chunk of data."
<rsedak> fa ne cp-am http://blogs.neuronring.com/blogs/computer/unix-and-linux/raid-concepts-and-configuration/
<rsedak> pogledaj komentare :-D
<drj_cro> osto mi irssi na mobitelu, jos gledam kak dva nicka mi stoje tu :)
#ubuntu-hr 2011-02-13
<jelly-home> http://pics.nase-bohren.de/radar_injection.jpg  tablice?
<obruT> jelly-home: bwahahahha :)
<ptlo> jel ima tko iskustava sa SSDovima i disk enkripcijom pod linuxom?
<DominiCanes> tko vec ono ima puno knjiga
<DominiCanes> ima li ko problemem sa bluetoothom na ubuntu
<SilverSpace> opisi malo te probleme 
<DominiCanes> u principu ne pronade blue na compu
<DominiCanes> ili ga jednom pronadje a drugi puta ne
<SilverSpace> jesi instalirao Blueman
<DominiCanes> ne
<DominiCanes> apt-get
<DominiCanes> sliver
<SilverSpace> ?
<DominiCanes> imam blueman
<DominiCanes> Connection to BlueZ failed
<SilverSpace> ne bi znao 
<DominiCanes> e pa vidis
<SilverSpace> kod mene rade oba usb bt i lap
<DominiCanes> kod mene ne redi na lapu
<hbogner> pozdrav
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-06
<ivoks> opet pada snijeg :)
<jelly-home> ae
<Neuromanc> pada puno snijega...
<Neuromanc> na -11...
<ivoks> slucajnost ili...
<ivoks> kod cure wrt54gs poceo krepavati
<ivoks> ono, jednostavno se vise ne moze spojiti na njega i treba ga resetirati
<ivoks> u uredu wrt54gl isto poceo krepavati
<jelly-home> prehladno im? :-)
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> griju se prostorije
<MmikeDOMA> moj wrt radi vec 5 godina bez problema
<MmikeDOMA> nadam se da nece sad krepati
<MmikeDOMA> ak krepa, onda nek te bude strah spavat!
<ivoks> pa i meni rade bez problema
<ivoks> do sad
<jelly-home> zato meni tp-link ne radi bez problema, pa jos nije nije ni stigao do ustanove
<jelly-home> al moram priznati da je openwrt lijepo slozen, svasta stane u 4MB flasha
<ivoks> ja se ne usudim gs flashat
<ivoks> gl jesam, ali gs ima 2MB
<ivoks> postoje romovi, ali nemaju ni ls ni nista
<jelly-home> zacudio sam se kad sam vidio da to radi na AP-ovima sa 4MB, zadnji put kad sam gledao bilo je 8 za natrpati nes korisno
<Mmike> BusyBox v1.14.4 (2010-06-27 20:11:16 PDT) built-in shell (ash)
<Mmike> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<Mmike> # free
<Mmike>               total         used         free       shared      buffers
<Mmike>   Mem:        30736        12796        17940            0         1448
<Mmike>  Swap:            0            0            0
<Mmike> Total:        30736        12796        17940
<ivoks> cuo me
<ivoks> opet se zblesirao
<jelly-home> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> tol'ko ima moj linksys memorije
<jelly-home> Mmike: 4MB flasha.
<Mmike> 30 MB?
<jelly-home> čega 30MB.
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linksys_WRT54G_series#WRT54GS
<ivoks> moj je ovaj CGN9
<ivoks> 6.0
<ivoks> 2MB, nabijem ih
<jelly-home> Mmike: ti pricas o RAM-u, a mi o mjestu gdje se moze natrpati softver
<Mmike> jap
<Mmike> stoji :)
<Mmike> ja imam verziju 1.0
<Mmike> CGN1 mi je serial
<ivoks> Mmike: GS ili GL?
<Mmike> GS
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=gz2hgEdGuqQ
<Mmike> LOL :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> zavizan -22
<jelly-home> nyan.cat pozadina mi je simpaticnija
<jelly-home> telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu
<ivoks> igustin: virtualbox i virtualizacija u istoj recenici?
<ivoks> igustin: to je k'o izdavastvo i word u drugoj :)
<jelly-home> yep, i vbox i word su sasvim ok za po doma
<ivoks> error: ‘THIS_MODULE’ undeclared here (not in a function)
<ivoks> :)
<igustin> prvo, predavanje je namijenjeno totalnim laicima - dumb korisnicima
<igustin> u tom smislu je to sasvim ok
<igustin> drugo - vbox uopće nije loš, štogod vi mislili o tome
<igustin> to što ima boljih rješenja ne znači da nije upotrebljiv
<igustin> ymmv
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ne moras se odmah duriti :)
<igustin> kao da kažete da se cestom može voziti jedino Porscheom i da Mercees i auto ne idu u istoj rečenici :P :D
<igustin> ne durim se, ali smiješne su mi takve izjave ;)
<ivoks> pa Mercees i auto ne idu u istoj recenici :)
<ivoks> kaj je moguce da jos ima budala na ljetnim gumama?
 * igustin bi sad povukao paralelu s Unity i DE, ali će se suzdržati :D
<ivoks> pa slobodno povuci
<ivoks> no super
<ivoks> zadnji iscsitarget izasao je jos 2010.
<calmpitbull> POZDRAV
<ivoks> opet ovaj ruter
<calmpitbull> koji
<ivoks> ode xnet :)
<ivoks> S&T Hrvatska... banana
<ivoks> i jutarnji.hr i vecernji.hr su na istoj adresi :)
<ivoks> (fizickoj)
<ivoks> a cini se da taj DC ima problema
<ivoks> ili je ipak problem u metronetu
<jelly> koga je ono kupio vip, zaboravih?
<calmpitbull> bnet
<jelly> e da
<jelly> cudno onda da nemaju televiziju u onom bundlu koji reklamiraju
<calmpitbull> kako to da nemaju
<calmpitbull> e fakat nemaju
<calmpitbull> ma ionak su bezveze
<calmpitbull> meni su dizali tlak kada su bili adriatic cabel
<ivoks> https://webmail.student.neki-fakultet.unizg.hr
<ivoks> treba li uopce komentirati?
<ivoks> https://wm.stu.neki-fakultet.unizg.hr je krace ali i dalje smijesno, a jos i nerazumljivo
<calmpitbull> koji je def za thompson routere?
<jelly> zasto .student.?
<ivoks> jer je za studente
<ivoks> kak fino pada
<jelly> ... zasto bi imao posebni link na webmail za studente?
<jelly> cak i ako su u razlicitim bazama i aplikacijama, da se isproksirati na pravi
<ivoks> zato sto su mailovi @student.inst.hr
<ivoks> ekipa povezuje domenu na kojoj citaju webmail sa svojom adresom
<ivoks> ne ides na gmail.com citati yahoo.com
<igustin> plus.hr traži linux sysadmina, jedan od preduvjeta: "sposobnost primjene osnovnih računskih operacija u svakodnevnom poslu, kao što su mnozenje dijeljenje, oduzimanje i zbrajanje, te postoci, te rad sa negativnim brojevima i brojevima sa pomičnim zarezom" :D
<obruT> igustin: na pamet il se smije koristit kalkulator ?
<dodobas> dobro da ne traze C kategoriju... ipak ima puno servera za prevoziti...
<obruT> treba znat mnozit: broj rackova x broj servera u racku...
<igustin> kladim se da su imali dobrih razloga za to
<igustin> vjerojatno nije smiješno, nego tragično da se tako nešto mora naglašavati
<ivoks> sale: care to explain ^ ?
<ivoks> :)
<Neuromanc> :)
<igustin> 12:34 < ravilov> pa gdje ce takvog naci?
<SilverSpace> pitanje? iz obicnog rutera samo se u wan kabel upikne na wifi routeru
<SilverSpace> i to bi trebalo raditi
<SilverSpace> oo napunio se dropbox snijega 9.8G 
<ivoks> mrzim kada ISP zablokira smtp, smtps i submission portove
<jelly> ivoks: e ak mislis da je webmail.student.neki-fakultet.unizg.hr smijesno, pazi ovo: tsm-l.backup.zg.iskon.hr
<jelly> ivoks: -l je za "linux"
<ivoks> al to sigurno nisu javni servisi
<jelly> i interni i javni
<jelly> javni ce biti, recimo, mx5-l.mail.iskon.hr
<jelly> ajd, nije tako strasno
<jelly> ivoks: evo dam ti jebo.me/carnet/i/srce/ na upravljanje :->
<ivoks> Jebo me pas ak' ovdje još nema ničega. 
<ivoks> kaj si kupio jebo.me? :) 
<ivoks> sad napravi http://jebo.me/pas
<sale> ivoks: lol, nisam imao prste u tome :-)
<jelly> ivoks: da, bilo jeftino
<jelly> moram smislit kakvu web2.0 social pizdariju staviti na http://jebo.me/pas da donosi novce
<ivoks> to je proizvod
<ivoks> Sastojci: sok od rajcica, sol
<ivoks> 100ml proizvoda sadrzi 22,3 kcal
<ivoks> pa jeb...
<ivoks> jelly: zamisli ovo
<ivoks> jelly: srce/carnet/tkovec mi delegira dns za ustanova.unizg.hr
<ivoks> i napravimo plan da prebacimo site u sto kracem roku, zbog cega smo, izmedju ostalog, i trazili delegiranje domene
<ivoks> i sad, pred lunch, oni vrate domenu sebi
<jelly> naravno bez obavijesti?
<jelly> srce, ak je unizg.hr.
<SilverSpace> ah je ruzan http://www.gp1.hr/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/040212F1001.jpg
<sale> SilverSpace: svi, osim McLarena, za sada imaju grbav nos ;-)
<SilverSpace> sale:  da i ne svidaju mi se
<SilverSpace> ali cu im oprostiti ako budu RB_ovci brzi :)
<sale> naviknut ces se. Tako je bilo i sa uskim/visokim straznjim krilima
<sale> i sirokim, niskim prednjim krilima
<sale> :-)
<SilverSpace> da znam
<SilverSpace> kratko je to vrijeme za neke radialne promjene
<SilverSpace> radikalne*
<SilverSpace> podnica mi je su sumljiva
<SilverSpace> ta ce strugati asfalt :)
<sale> SilverSpace: zasto mu mu mucas na IRC-u? :-)
<jelly> za zbzbunjivanje protivnika
<sale> ivoks: imao bih dvije zamolbe. Nista hitno. Kad budes imao 2 minute vremena...
<SilverSpace> sale: lezim i pisem :)
<sale> ljencino :-P
<ivoks> jelly: ma mislim, pogledaj sam
<SilverSpace> sale: :P
<ivoks> jelly: dig @bjesomar.srce.hr grad.unizg.hr
<ivoks> jelly: dig @rektorat.unizg.hr grad.unizg.hr
<ivoks> sale: a?
<jelly> ivoks: 2011092101?
<ivoks> jelly: ?
<SilverSpace> sale: zanimljiva mi je ona grba tik ispred nosa vozaca
<SilverSpace> si vidio 
<ivoks> ah, serial?
<jelly> ivoks: serial izgleda kao da nije dost dugo mijenjan, iako to naravno ne znaci nist
<ivoks> za pretpostaviti je da je to datum
<jelly> jer gledam krivi... pravi je za unizg.hr. domenu u kojoj su spremljeni ti NS zapisi 2012012301
<sale> ivoks: ako je moguce, trebao bih sysop privilegije na wikiju (user sale) i read permissione na apache/php error log (isto user sale)
<sale> wiki nam nije odavno upgradean
<sale> pa da ga sredim
<ivoks> sale: kasnije malo... na telefonu sam
<sale> ivoks: np, kazem da nije nista hitno. Danas, sutra, kadgod ;-)
<jelly> da bidne Å¡ef sale
<sale> chef sale
<jelly> Å¡ta se kuha
<sale> skuvala se pastasuta
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/kupis-xoom-tudi-podaci-gratis/113911.aspx
<jelly> pa nisi mi neki chef sa paštašutom...
<ivoks> jelly: kaj gledas krivi?
<ivoks> jelly: NS za grad.unizg.hr je bjesomar.srce.hr i rektorat.unizg.hr
<ivoks> jelly: rektorat.unizg.hr ima ispravne unose
<ivoks> jelly: a bjesomar.srce.hr nema; cini se da su shebali replikaciju s rektorata na bjesomar
<jelly> da.  A NS zapisi su zapisani u domeni iznad, daklem unizg.hr.
<jelly> zapravo, nemam pojma.
<jelly> 2x 8GB memorijskih kekasa 1500kn
<ivoks> rektorat.unizg.hr je interni DNS
<ivoks> a bjesomar je vanjski
<ivoks> samo sto bjesomar nema ispravne podatke
<jelly> bjesomar je replikant
<ivoks> vjerojatno
<ivoks> ali replikacija ocito ne radi
<jelly> i nes su strgali u replikaciji za grad.unizg.hr.  Vjerojatno je uopce nisu dodali, a podatke su ostavili u zoni za "grad.unizg.hr". :-)
<jelly> umjesto u "unizg.hr."
<ivoks> ma ne znam
<ivoks> znam da je radilo do jucer
<ivoks> odnosno, radilo je do nekog trenutka
<ivoks> ne znam do kad
<jelly> brijem da je radilo na random, smao sto si uspio uhvatiti rektorat umjesto bjesomar iz prve
<ivoks> a sad se to vise ne moze
<ivoks> ;; WARNING: recursion requested but not available
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Screenshot%20at%202012-02-06%2018%3A21%3A45.png
<SilverSpace> koji idiotizam http://is.gd/vUV7ug
<Mmike> nginx + php-fpm wins
<Mmike> oko 30% bolje performanse nego apache
<jelly-home> apache sa čim, isto fpm? fcgi? mod_php??
<jelly-home> "Ability to start workers with different uid/gid/chroot/environment and different php.ini" zvuči simpatično za shared hosting
<Mmike> jelly, rats, nemrem sad do stroja di sam testirao to
<Mmike> nesh sam sjebo tamo :)
<jelly-home> 30% sjebato
<jelly-home> brbrb
<Mmike> uglavnom, testora sam prefork sa mod_phpom, worker sa fcgijem, lighttpd sa fpmom i nginx sa fpmom
<Mmike> a "testora" sam tako da sam jedan od 6 backenda u clusteru drzao dva dana sa svakim
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet kad se sve prebaci na sto ce to liciti :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iuScv6n9FI4
<jelly-home> eto ga, 8GB memorije, da vidimo hoće li sad swapati mamicu mu
<SilverSpace> hehe
<jelly-home> negativni bodovi idu meni jer sam kupio kriplanu ploču sa samo dva slota
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/sport/ostalo/diehl-naslov-super-bowlu-slavio-hrvatskim-salom-clanak-373938
<jelly-home> lolwut
<api984> V
<api984> Vecer
<SilverSpace> vece
<calmpitbull> ima li koga
<calmpitbull> ??
<SilverSpace> nema :)
<SilverSpace> ??
<calmpitbull> damn
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> imam probleme sa ovim brcmsmac
<jelly-home> cega ba
<SilverSpace> wifi
<jelly-home> mi ne fi
<calmpitbull> isao ja na linux i tamo dole povukao to sto pise napravio sve i na kraju zgasio proprietary i jos uvijek nema chipseta
<calmpitbull> a prije sam imao ja mislim brcm80211
<SilverSpace> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10482210
<calmpitbull> moram prizant da mrzim broadcom
<SilverSpace> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617380
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: yep 
<jelly-home> imaju dobre serverske mrezne
<jelly-home> (wired, gigabit)
<SilverSpace> ponekada rade bez problema 
<jelly-home> za wireless uzimam atheros i nista drugo
<SilverSpace> drugi puta hebe 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: da
<jelly-home> ne da mi se zezati s necim sto mozda radi mozda ne
<calmpitbull> ma da sam prije znao...al daj mi kazite zasto je to kao tajna koji je cip, i citao sam negdej da ista serija moze imat malo ovog malo onog cipa
<budz0r> server apdejtan! :)
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: Thx idem ja sada probat
<SilverSpace> budz0r: ??
<SilverSpace> ubuntu-hr
<budz0r> SilverSpace: yes!
<SilverSpace> da vidio da ima paketa
<SilverSpace> znaci nije trebao reboot :)
<budz0r> cak i krenel!
<budz0r> zasad jos ne
<SilverSpace> 64 dana radi :)
<calmpitbull>  jos jedno pitanje, kakvi si ti installfesti sto se dofura (komp, mirnoca i veselje?) 
<SilverSpace> ivasta ima tamo :)
<calmpitbull> ma razmisljam da bi dosel kad ce bit 12.04 
<calmpitbull> al samo da ne cu bit jedini starac
<SilverSpace> akoo ja dodem onda neces :)
<calmpitbull> ma bas sam razmisljao da bi mogao malo u socializaciju
<calmpitbull> nista hvala na info za wifi 
<calmpitbull> laku noc
<igustin> calmpitbull: koliko ti ono imaš godina?
<SilverSpace> ln
<igustin> eh :/
<SilverSpace> ode
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> igustin: po slici cca 50
<jelly-home> mladac
<SilverSpace> :)
<CrazyLemon> lol.. nema toliko :) bar mislim da nema..oko 30 men se čini da ima :)
<jelly-home> pedesete su nove tridesete
<igustin> po njegovim riječima na #linux.hr ima dosta manje od 30
<igustin> očito misli da ste svi vi ovdje tinejdžeri ;)
<SilverSpace> ne mogu sad naci slike
<igustin> divan osjećaj ;)
<SilverSpace> igustin: lol
<SilverSpace> ja jos malo pa 5banki
<SilverSpace> ovog ljeta snimljeno  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/dotrscina.jpg
<SilverSpace> sv plavi
<SilverSpace> jedva cekam ljepo vrijeme i bike
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-07
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<ivoks> na autoputu utabani snijeg
<jelly-home> yum
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, milina! :)
 * MmikeDOMA je vozio od Milwaukeeja do Minneapolisa po utabanom snijegu na autoputu zajedno sa svima ostalima.
<calmpitbull> ma da moj mali pas se smrznuo danas
<MmikeDOMA> Kap (tj, zrno) soli nisu bacili.
<ivoks> sol ne pomaze kod snijega
<ivoks> pogotovo ne kod suhog
<calmpitbull> smijem prije git clone git stavit sudo ako izbaci permission denied error
<ivoks> ovi splicani, jao
<ivoks> 400 ih se polomilo
<ivoks> to je skoro 0,5% populacije grada
<Mmike> ivoks, upravo tako. Zato je potpuno nejasno zasto zagrebacki debili sole ceste do iznemoglosti :/
 * Mmike mora kroz cca sat vremena u obilazak grada - bolnica 1, doktor drugi, doktor treci, nazad u bolnicu, nazad doktoru 3, pa radno mjesto od cure, pa opet doktor 3, i onda valjda doma.
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Ice_Age
<ivoks> joj, srcetu
<calmpitbull> ok
<calmpitbull> sto je tocno u linux-next
<ivoks> valjda slijedeci linux
<calmpitbull> i sto ako je moj linux next vec pun
<calmpitbull> fatal: could not create work tree dir 'linux-next'.: Permission denied
<calmpitbull> smijem sudat
<calmpitbull> ili je to  zabranjeno??
<calmpitbull> ili moram sudat
<calmpitbull> thx
<ivoks> pa di radis linux-next?
<ivoks> unutar direktorija kojeg je napravio root?
<calmpitbull> pa ocito
<calmpitbull> da ide u root
<calmpitbull> ma imam broadcom i zelim stavit umjesto brcmsmac da je brcm80211 
<ivoks> zasto je ocito da ide u root?
<ivoks> za pretpostaviti je da sve radis kao korisnik
<calmpitbull> i gledam sada nesto na ubuntu forumu, link koji je Silver jucer stavio gore na irc. Pa sada idem korak po korak i tamo samo pise dowload git clone git...al mi izbaci...al kako ja gledam taj linux-next file system
<ivoks> pa tako i u pocetnom direktoriju korisnika
<calmpitbull> da dobro 
<calmpitbull> kazem ti da ne ide bez sudo mislim ozbaci taj permission denied
<ivoks> kak ti mislis kompajlirati kernel ako nisi shvatio sto ti pokusavam objasniti?
<ivoks> u kojem se direktoriju nalazis?
<ivoks> (naredba je pwd)
<calmpitbull> home
<ivoks> ajde pejstaj output od 'pwd'
<calmpitbull> slash
<ivoks> ajde pejstaj output od 'pwd'
<calmpitbull> paste   /
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> znaci, nisi u homeu
<ivoks> nisi niti u /root-u
<ivoks> vec u rootu filesystema
<ivoks> zasto bi pobogu ista tamo isao raditi?
<ivoks> odi lijepo u svoj home (cd ~)
<ivoks> napravi si direktorij u kojem ces raditi (mkdir Projekti)
<calmpitbull> ok
<ivoks> udji u taj direktorij
<calmpitbull> radim
<ivoks> cd Projekti
<ivoks> i onda tamo git clonaj sto god hoces
<calmpitbull> hvala
<calmpitbull> evo radim
<calmpitbull> ivoks: hvala ti, evo duzan sam ti sol za snjeg
<ivoks> kao korisnik, nemas sta raditi izvan svog home direktorija
<calmpitbull> da al niti nemam pojma kako sam se nasao u systemu
<ivoks> pa i nema veze kako si se nasao
<ivoks> trebas vidjeti da si tamo i treba ti biti jasno zasto ne mozes raditi direktorije
<calmpitbull> ok hvala, nije potrebno trljat ranu
<Mmike> http://bumperdumper.com/bumper2.htm
<hbogner> pozdrav
<calmpitbull> ola
<calmpitbull> ivoks: sve super ja to ufuram i onda idem pogledat i nema brcm80211 u folderu rofl
<igustin> ima netko iskustva s Promise SmartStor NAS-om?
 * Mmike nema
<hbogner> SilverSpace, kako tp-link, jel radi sve kak treba
<hbogner> meni stigao novi, nakon onog kojem je adapter cvrkutao
<calmpitbull> pa ne kuzim zasto je takav probelm taj brcm80211
<igustin> sale: ping
<jelly> sale Å¡efuje, nema vremena 
 * jelly se skriva
<igustin> http://www.pirati.hr/ :D
<jelly> jao.
<jelly> domain:    pirati.hr
<jelly> descr:     Piratska Stranka u Osnivanju
<jelly> joj Å¡to volim kad whois radi.
<jelly> @#$% iz srca ga 20 godina nisu htjeli složit
<obruT> @#$% lici na nekakvu perl referencu :)
<igustin> ivoks: ovo će te zanimati - Intel SSD s 500+ MB/s R/W :) BugOnLine
<Mmike> jucer sam vacuum full radio nad nekom tablicom koja je u 24 sata narasla s 2 GB na 70 GB (divote MVCCa). Ima sam oko 350MB/sec u read/writeima na RAID10 SSD arrayu :)
<Mmike> jelly, di si to nasaio?
<Mmike> nasao
<Mmike> whois da radi?
<obruT> Mmike: sve je ok dok tablica nema previse updateova :)
<jelly> Mmike: u Debianu!
<jelly> Mmike: testing, jeli
<obruT> to oko whois klijenta je bila ono neka prepiska Joy-a s ekipom
<jelly> ma maintainer/autor whois alata je bahati debil
<jelly> tehnički fantastično potkovan, ali...
<obruT> zadrt :)
<jelly> uglavnom, to je ionako skripta koju je trivijalno bakcportat
<Mmike> jelly, hm? ne kuzim, cek, sta? meni 'whois' kaze da 'this TLD has no whois server'
<Mmike> to je stari whois?
<jelly> da
<Mmike> obruT, kak to mislis (s updateovima?)
<Mmike> nda, to je jos i ubuntu
<Mmike> stari ubuntu
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> whois (5.0.13) unstable; urgency=medium
<jelly>   * Updated the .hr TLD server. (Closes: #646572)
<jelly> treba ti dakle bar taj
<ivoks> ii  whois                                     5.0.14ubuntu1                                      intelligent WHOIS client
<ivoks> intelligent
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ dpkg -l | grep whois
<Mmike> ii  whois                                 5.0.7ubuntu1                                      an intelligent whois client
<Mmike> heh :)
<jelly> intelligently hardcoded
<obruT> Mmike: ak samo insertas i citas tablicu, nije bed, al ak puno brises i apdejtas podatke bez vakumiranja crkavitis :)
<Mmike> obruT, jeps, zato imas autovacuum koji to radi za tebe od verzije 8.2, mislim, a od 8.4 je defaultno upaljen i fakat radi ok u 90% slucajeva
<Mmike> al' ak imas transakciju koja traje 5-6 sati, onda ti nikakav vacuum nemre pomoci :)
<Mmike> onda si debil, i jebiga :0
<Mmike> a ovi su imali tak cijeli dan, preklapale se transakcije, insertalo se podataka, stari tupleovi ostajali, vacuum nije dirao to (jer stalno bilo otvorenih transakcija), i popala :)
<jelly> ebes takav vacuum
<Mmike> a nemre drukcije
<Mmike> ak je transeksn oupn, reci koji su od verzije prije transakcije moraju bit 'visible'
<Mmike> dok god se transakcija ne komita
<Mmike> i ak se des ida se preklapa, dead tupleovi ce ostajat
<Mmike> i 'vacuum' ih oznaci poslije za slobodne, kad sve prodje, al' se nikad ne obrisu, actually
<Mmike> (slicno k'o mysql i innodb tablice, nikad se ne shrinkaju)
<Mmike> za to ti treba vacuum full
<Mmike> uglavnom, ssdovi rade fino :)
<jelly> kak ne bi, samo treba imati lock per row I per transaction umjesto jednostavnog countera
<jelly> garbage collection je komplikovana stvar
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<ivoks> e moj HRT-u
<ivoks> tj., RTL-u
<ivoks> predsjednik hrv. udruge sindikata komentira prometnu nesrecu
<obruT> ivoks: jel gledas stogod akcijsku centralu ?
<ivoks> slabo
<ivoks> ne stignem
<obruT> u tijeku je (barem po rasporedu programa), a ja nisam doma
<obruT> pretpostavljam da ima dosta bordanja u zadnje vrijeme
<ivoks> idem kupit novi ruter
<chaky> ivoks: koji?
<chaky> mogu ti preporuciti tp-link tl-wr1034nd, bas ga kupio neki dan i stavio na njega dd-wrt. Radi jako dobro.
<obruT> jeste se igrali sto s mikrotikovima ?
<Mmike> dodobas, kad se vidimo za mobitel?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hebalo te bijelo dzubre jesi ga dozvao ha
<SilverSpace> sad lopatu u ruke i cisti
<obruT> jebemti, i mi nadjemo tehnologiju za development koja nije (jos) mainstream i sad trebas nesto pitat, nitko ne zna :P
<SilverSpace> kak se gleda kaj je u .deb paketu
<chaky> SilverSpace: dpkg --help
<SilverSpace> ili ti lista 
<SilverSpace> chaky: :D
<ivoks> varazdin
<ivoks> sve rijesio za 10ak minuta
<obruT> SilverSpace: vec instaliranom ili neinstaliranom ?
<ivoks> wrt54gl
<ivoks> wrt54gs ide u smece
<chaky> apt-file list package
<obruT> SilverSpace: u svakom slucaju dpkg -S za instalirane, dpkg -c za neinstalirane
<obruT> SilverSpace: pardon, -L za instalirane :P
<obruT> glup sam, -S je da vidis u kojem je paketu koji fajl
<obruT> kasno je, treba ici doma  :P
<SilverSpace> -:P
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ovo mi ne radi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> s ovakvim stanjem uma mogu samo skrsit ove application servere
<SilverSpace> fuck sad sam skoro obrisao citavi /usr/bin 
<obruT> ak hoces, pokazem ti ja kak da obrises sve :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> skoro stisnuio enter prije tab
<SilverSpace> oso bi bin u kujac
<obruT> nist, odoh doma
<obruT> pozdrav !
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj si uzeo
<SilverSpace> koji router
<ivoks> wrt54gl
<ivoks> dobri stari tenk
<ivoks> vec sam stavio tomato gore
<SilverSpace> ‘DER SPIEGEL’ HELPING GERMAN READERS ‘SWITCH TO LINUX’
<jelly-home> Was?
<ivoks> vidi vidi
<ivoks> canonical vise nece placati kubuntu developera
<jelly-home> a placao je jednog?
<drexcya> da
<drexcya> dečko dao gas, sad sve ostaje na 15estak volontera
<Marko_> pozdrav
<Marko_> ima koga ? 
<jelly-home> ne
<Vlado9A3CY> noc :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-08
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ako mislis samo na dostavu onda danas do 11i30, a ako bi nesto drugo... onda danas nikako
<Mmike> hehehe :)
<Mmike> pa ja (osobno) bi i nesto drugo, a i moja draga bi se veselila da jos dan uziva :)
<Mmike> sutra onda? bil' ti pasalo?
<dodobas> sutra, pa bi... nemam nekih izvanrednih obaveza
<dodobas> nije toliko hitno... moze i iduci tjedan
<Mmike> I to je isto odlicno!
<Mmike> "Svak je suodgovoran za sebe i za svoje postupke, to je broj 1. Broj 2, svi građani koji su izlazili vani, a nisu imali potrebe izlazit su sami odgovorni ako im se nešto desilo. Nadalje, ako se radi o starijim sugrađanima, pa svi stariji bi trebali imat ili svoju djecu, a djeca su po zakonu dužna da skrbe o roditeljima, a ukoliko nemaju djecu onda su mogli imat nećake ili nećakinje i tijekom života uspostavljat s njima korektne
<Mmike>  odnose, a ako nemaju nećake i nećakinje, a onda imaju susjede, pa su trebali graditi dobrosusjedske odnose."
<Mmike> Kerum, the Mutavac :)
<dodobas> ima kao nesto... ako je proracun 'ostecen' za vise od 1% onda se referendumom gradjana moze smjeniti gradonacelnik
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> ne mozes kazniti lika zato sto je sirovina, nazalost, jos
<Mmike> a da je nesposoban, nije, vish kol'ko se para natukao
<dodobas> kralj debila... :)
<drj_cro> ma kerum je car :)
<jelly-home> eee majstora
<jelly-home> lik je promijenio NS servere u DNS službi na dns _cache_ od providera i sad se čudi da mu ne radi.  A ne može promijeniti ponovo jer mu... ne radi mail.
<Mmike> LOL :)
<jelly-home> da ne velim da je u MX zapis tražio da se upiše IP adresa
<jelly-home> sigh
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> ivoks, ti koristis drizzle negdje?
<SilverSpace> moram van na ovo bjelo sranje mamicu mu
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pazi da ne povuces crtu.. :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: bolje da je bijelo nego zuto :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tek sad imam pripreme za izlazak :)
<lulz87> jelly-home: zasto ne radi pkill -P pid?
<lulz87> a kad koristim kill -9 pid onda radi
<jelly-home> lulz87: man pkill.
<jelly-home> te dvije naredbe ne rade isu stvar
<jelly-home> druga ubija određeni proces, prva ubija svu djecu određenog procesa
<lulz87> pukne mi veza, i onda imam 2 ssh-a, ocu ubit starog
<lulz87> stari ima uid recimo 12345
<lulz87> se moze to uopce ubit sa pkillom
<Mmike> nema uid nego pid
<Mmike> i ubi ga sa killom 
<Mmike> kill <pid>
<dodobas> Mmike: vidi ovo, vezano u SQLAlchemy http://is.gd/EvYalF
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> al' budem sad :)
<Mmike> vipnet naplacuje smsove van .hr
<calmpitb1ll> Mmike: od kada
<Mmike> pa neznam
<Mmike> ja imam 300 besplatnih smsova
<Mmike> i vidim sad cijenu, 7 kuna
<Mmike> kak reko
<Mmike> i vidim da sam 10 smsova slao frendu u francusku
<Mmike> po 70lp svaki, i to je to
<calmpitb1ll> i hr
<calmpitb1ll> mislilm iz hr u fr
<Mmike> dada, iz hr
<Mmike> nisam u romingu bio
<jelly> lulz87: ako vec znas pid, nema potrebe ni koristi od pkilla
<calmpitb1ll> pa da to je uvijek tako
<calmpitb1ll> sto se cudis
<jelly> 300* besplatnih** SMS-ova*** 
<jelly> * uz fair use, nemre svaki mjesec 300
<jelly> ** osim kad nisu
<calmpitb1ll> to je pretplata na sex chat ;)
<jelly> *** osim ak pišeš naša slova unutra
<jelly> sms naime nije 160 slova, nego 160 byteova, a ako se unutra stavi i jedno čudno slovo, tulifon prebaci cijeli SMS u UTF-16 mod, pa ne stane niti 80 znakova
 * jelly nije znao
<SilverSpace> da kradu na sve strane 
<SilverSpace> :D
<calmpitb1ll> kako ja mrzim ova broadcom
<jelly> nije da kradu, to tak radi, ali bi neko to mogao reći unaprijed
<jelly> da znam ne pisat šđčćž
<calmpitb1ll> naranvno da sada cak nemam wlan0 vec eth1, i jos gori driver wl
<obruT> Mmike: jel ti citas uvjete koristenja ? :)
<obruT> nikad ne vjeruj telekom operatorima :)
<Mmike> obruT, naravno :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> jel se netko igrao sa dual wan ruterima?
<hbogner> tipa 2 t-com linije pa s tim sloziti load balancing i failover
<hbogner> vidio sam ovo: http://www.protis.hr/products/details/planet-vrt420n-11n-dual-wan-vpn-router-enables-highly-secure-high-quality-performance-and-reliab/49828
<obruT> eh, prva greska za failover: dvije t-com linije :)
<obruT> za failover bi trebao drgaciju tehnologiju prijenosa :)
<hbogner> obruT, ma znam, al ovo imaju i jedna linija malo radi malo ne
<hbogner> pa taj dio malo ima mrezu malo ne :D
<Marko77> pozdrav
<Marko77> ima koga
<jelly> hbogner: dsl+3g router zvuci kao malo bolja ideja
<Marko77> bok Jelly
<hbogner> jelly, nije cilj uzimati nove linie, nego ovo sto postoji optimizirati
<jelly> nod nod
<hbogner> znaci nie bbitan failover
<hbogner> nego samo kao opcija je naveden
<jelly> nego sto je bitno
<hbogner> ako bas obje linije crknu, neka :D
<hbogner> dvoje linije sloziti load balancing 
<hbogner> ustvari je bitno meni nesto nauciti i probati sloziti :D
<Marko77> ljudi razmisljam o kupnji ovoga http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-to-SATA-IDE-2-5-3-5-Hard-Drive-Adapter-Power-/330441400400?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item4cefd7a050#ht_1643wt_1114 to bi mi omogučilo da na laptop prikopčam neke dijelove za desktop . Ovako među dijelovima se spominje i driver cd, mene to zbunjuje zbog čega driver potreban ? Nebi li to trebalo raditi na linuxu ? 
<hbogner> jer najlakse je samo sve ostaviti odvojeno :D
<jelly> hbogner: http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<jelly> ne treba ti uredjaj samo za to, kad vec imas openwrt djubre na kojem to mozes slozit
<Marko77> meni govoriš ? 
<jelly> ne
<hbogner> nasao sam nesto za ddwrt
<hbogner> http://www.dualwanguide.com/ddwrt_dual_wan.html i http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Dual-WAN_for_simple_round-robin_load_equalization
<jelly> Marko77: driver je tu tipicno za stare verzije OS-ova.  To sto linux vec dodje sa svim driverima je samo bonus
<Mmike> Marko77, to imas za kupiti u chipoteci, oko 120 kuna kosta
<Mmike> ne izgleda bas tako al' vrlo slicno
<Mmike> ja imam 2, rade jako ok, samo sto su neprakticni
<Marko77> preko ebaya mi je dosta jeftinije
<Mmike> pa 10 dolara + postarina, proci ces 30ak kuna jeftinije
<Mmike> a ovak imas odmah
<Mmike> al' dobro
<Mmike> nego, radije si kupi onaj dock za diskove koji moze preko esata i tako to
<Mmike> puno prakticnije
<Mmike> jelly to ima, nek ti kaze slovo-dva o tome
<hbogner> a nasao na njuskalu vec gotov hardver: http://www.njuskalo.hr/wireless-wlan/router-planet-vrt-420n-dual-wan-vpn-load-balancing-oglas-4455928
<Marko77> ma ok, ovaj mi se svida zato jer moze i sata2 (onaj za laptope hardiskove primati) 
<Marko77> malo sam krivo slozio al ste skuzili :D 
<jelly> Marko77: meni ovaj dock radi dobro: http://www.links.hr/?naziv=tvrdi-disk-dodatak-sharkoon-sata-quickport-pro&option=artikl&id_kategorija=051518&id_artikl=051.518.035
<Mmike> jelly, to se spaja na komp sa usb ili sa esata?
<jelly> ima oboje
<jelly> prvo sam naivno uzeo neki jeftini sa dealextreme-a, pa sa pola diskova ne radi
<jelly> jeftiniji usb-sata bridge
<jelly> onda sam uzeo onaj od 300kn koji imaju windowsasi u firmi, i koji radi
<jelly> (taj gore.  Samo model koji jos ima usb hub i SD reader ekstra, a kojeg vise nema u ponudi)
 * Mmike ce danas do linksa, sve se cini
<hbogner> Mmike, PO KAJ?
<hbogner> sorry caps
<Mmike> hbogner, a kaj se ti, moilm te, pjenis? :)
<Mmike> dada, sorry caps
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> PO PARE
<Mmike> hbogner, po ovo kaj jelly ima
<Mmike> LOL :)
<jelly> sta ce ti to :-)
<jelly> dam ti ja jedan ljepsi crveni :-DD
<jelly> za 100kn.  Samo nemoj stavljati Maxtor diskove unutra :-)
<hbogner> he he he
<Mmike> nda :)
<Mmike> treba mi nesto i za IDE diskove
<Mmike> al' tih imam malo pa je ovaj kabelonataknjivac valjda ok za to
<Mmike> jelly, kak taj sharkoon dobija napajanje?
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/13746_1244302461011_1032867241_781809_713822_n.jpg
<jelly> Mmike: ima svoj adapter
<jelly> a za ide diskove imam par kontrolera negdje u ormaru ak bas zatreba
<Mmike> jelly, aha, znaci, on napaja diskove, ne treba mu eSATAp ili tako nesto
<Mmike> kul
<jelly> tako je
<jelly> taj doduse nije usb3
<drj_cro> ides neki kreten valjda slaze mailing listu i nekako mu moj mail zavrsio u mailing listi
<drj_cro> i sad valjda testiraju il neki k. uglavnom dobio sam vec 20mejlova danas od njega
<jelly> -> abuse
<Mmike> drj_cro, jel? :) a mailovi koje ja dobijam od juka.net? :)
<drj_cro> od juka.net? mozda jedino za kave :)
<jelly> Mmike: uglavnom, na tom radi eSATA i radi SMART preko USB-a
<jelly> SMART prek USB-a na linuxu je hit-and-miss,  bar bilo na USB2 bridgevima.  Ne znam kako je za USB3.
<Mmike> da
<jelly> cesto smartctl ne zna procitati, a onaj hdsentinel zna
<Mmike> na onom mom dreku ne radi smartctl
<Mmike> nisam siguran doduse da mi ploca ima esata
<Mmike> to je isti kufer k'o sata, ili?
<jelly> ne sasvim, kontroler mora imati podrsku bas za to
<jelly> SATA utori na ploci cesto nemaju, pa iako uzmes jeftini ekstender, ne radi hotplug
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> provjerimo
<jelly> glede dockova, ovaj  _ne_ uzeti http://protis.hr/products/details/sata-2535-hdd-docking-station-usb-20esata-one-touch-backup/35493
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> de je bed?
<Mmike> cini se da moja ploca to nemoze :/
<Mmike> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM2Plus/M4N78_PRO/#specifications
<Mmike> nema veze, nov(ija) ce imat!
<Mmike> dal' je netko nekad koristio mod_security za logiranje http_post request headera i bodya?
<jelly> i da se još sjeća toga?
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> napravio sam (bar brijem) sve sto dokumentaicja rece
<Mmike> al' i dalje ne zalogira 
<Mmike> C: Request body (present only if the request body exists and ModSecurity is configured to intercept it).
<Mmike> a kako da ga natjedam da 'intercepta' body?
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=RLWIBrweSU8
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/todt06
<hbogner> pozdrav
<lulz87> jelly: koliko dugo iskon cuva podatke o korisnicima (mislim na informacije koje su stranice posjecivali i slicno)
<jelly> lulz87: iskon ne cuva podatke o tome koje stranice korisnik posjecuje
<jelly> ... koliko ja znam
<jelly> em bi toga bilo grozno puno, em bi trebalo imati deep packet inspection
<lulz87> pa kako onda otkriju tko radi pizdarije preko njih?
<jelly> obicno ISP dobije prijavu od nekog drugog sa IP adresom i vremenom spajanja
<ivoks> hah...
<ivoks> sad cete me cesce vidjati
<ivoks> danas samo kaj nisam dobio batina od doktorice
<ivoks> zakovan za krevet do kraja mjeseca
<jelly> jer si si dopustio zaraditi upalu pluca...? 
<ivoks> tak nekak
<jelly> i jos nesto? :-)
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/417049_251592054916784_101987569877234_571435_262397119_n.jpg
<hbogner> ivoks, to je kod nas negdej ili?
<ivoks> mislim da da
<Mmike> jelly, kako mogu vidjeti po kojim je runlevelima poslozena neka init.d skripta?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> to su osnove :)
<lulz87> "<jelly> obicno ISP dobije prijavu od nekog drugog sa IP adresom i vremenom spajanja" - a kolko dugo cuvaju ip i tko ga koristio
<jelly> lulz87: taj dio je reguliran zakonom, nisam siguran jel 12 ili 24 mjeseca
<hbogner> ivoks, i jel proslo ono sa faksom, vidio nekidan ugovor na stolu :D
<lulz87> e to, znam da nesto moraju cuvat
<hbogner> nisu valjda bili glupi i odbili
<jelly> Mmike: ls -ld /etc/rc?d/S??nesto ?
<jelly> Mmike: ls -ld /etc/rc?.d/S??nesto ?
<jelly> ak nije sysvinit, ne znam al sigurno ima neki alat
<ivoks> hbogner: koje?
<hbogner> ivoks, ma neznam vidio appire s logom tvoje firme na stolu pa pucao na blef  :D
<Mmike> jelly, nda, vidis, fakat :)
<ivoks> moja firma je svuda
<ivoks> samo sam ja u krevetu :)
<hbogner> ima te ko mafije :D
<ivoks> ja jesam mafija
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> prehladjena mafija :)
<hbogner> bolesna mafija
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-09
<MmikeDOMA> super je kad pulseaudio pocme uzimati 100% CPUa
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<dodobas> Mmike: jel 25kn puno za 0.5 erdinger weissbier ?
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> dodobas, je, naravno
<Mmike> al' rijetko di ces nac jeftinije
<Mmike> mozda 22 kune
<dodobas> a dobro, to je onda jos i ok :)
<ivoks> 'jutro
<ivoks> Europljani više ništa ne proizvode, premalo rade i morat će se ponovno naučiti kako skromnije živjeti, rekao je malezijski premijer Mahathir Mohamad .
<Mmike> hehe :)
<ivoks> francuska ministrica zdravstva svajetoavala beskucnicima da - ne izlaze van
<ivoks> poludit cu s ovim linkom
<ivoks> 4kb/s download
<drj_cro> brrrr.ne radi nam grijanje u uredima strava.. vrijeme je za otic dolje se grijat sa kuhanim vinom
<ivoks> haha
<Mmike> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=tvrdi-disk-dodatak-sharkoon-sata-quickport-pro-lan&option=artikl&id_kategorija=051518&id_artikl=051.518.052
<Mmike> jelly, mislis li da bi to moglo raditi pod linjarom?
<Mmike> drj_cro, dobra temperatura za 'ne radi grijanje' :) -15 je vani :)
<Mmike> a ja moram u ducan :/
<ivoks> hihi
<ivoks> htio si snijeg
<budz0r> Mmike: radi po linjarom, ja koristim
<Mmike> ivoks, nema snijega, samo minus
<Mmike> neka, ne smeta ne smeta
<Mmike> bolje -15 nego +35
<Mmike> budz0r, preko mreze?
<budz0r> Mmike: a sorry, nisam vidio da ima mrezu, ja ti nemam mrezni, imam samo usb
<budz0r> Mmike: ali ne vidim zasto ne bi radio
<jelly-home> Mmike: "Zagreb	Artikl nije dostupan"
<ivoks> jel netko na metronetu?
<drj_cro> hah sad je lakse sa cajem sa rumom na stolu 
<drj_cro> ja sam na metronetu
<ivoks> to ne racunam
<drj_cro> Mmike: je prava temp za neradit grijanje :)
<ivoks> vi sigurno imate zaseban link
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> pa pito si :)
<ivoks> sve je tak sporo da cu poludit
<drj_cro> kaj ces i paketima je zima :)
<jelly-home> zato sto je drj_cro zapunio link!
<drj_cro> je skidam pornjvu da se ugrijem gledajuci :)
<drj_cro> s/pornjvu/pornjavu/ smrznuti prsti
<drj_cro> vis trebo bi Mmiketu rec da poshera ono sto je spremao na ivoksovom serverku :)
<Mmike> to je privatna pornjava
<Mmike> home made, my and my tits
<Mmike> ak osh pornjave, provajdam ti ja pornjave, samo reci
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/429268_10150543408712709_124143977708_9174392_836609605_n.jpg
<Mmike> lol :)
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> iako mislim da je ovo prvo hoax, fora je usporedba
<igustin> nije hoax, sjećam se vijesti tih dana
<igustin> ne znam da li je u pitanju bilo baš 6 dana, ali bilo je tipa desetak
<igustin> da se naći ;)
<Mmike> jel' imate swap upaljen na serverima?
<Mmike> ako da, zasto da?
<dodobas> pa mislim, Mmike, swap imas zato sto... kad ga pocne koristiti.. onda imas 'zvucnu' informaciju da je server opterecen :)
<Mmike> misilm
<Mmike> stroj ima 24 gige rama
<Mmike> i ovaj upalio swap
<Mmike> jer je 'tako bolje'
<Mmike> i sad mysql u swapu
<Mmike> i sad, eto, swapoff radi, nadam se da mysql nece umrijet
<Mmike> jer mysql kad umre to je milina
<Mmike> general_log_file                        | /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.log      
<Mmike> to sam debian moze imat
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> a binlogovi stoje u /var/log/mysql :)
<igustin> ivoks: ping
<budz0r> kod kojeg registrara preporucate registriranje hr domene
<Mmike> carnet?
<Mmike> tj, srce?
<budz0r> carnet nije registrar, koliko ja znam
<budz0r> pitam jel bi trebao kupit jednu hr domenu, pa ako je netko imao iskustva s time u zadnjih mjesec, dva
<Mmike> srce
<Mmike> vraga mu :)
<Mmike> mislim, mosh i naokolo, al' ne vidim zash nebi u srcu to obavio
<budz0r> jesi li kod njih kupio koju .hr domenu?
<budz0r> a i nema srca na popisu registrara
<Mmike> kak mislis - kupio .hr domenu?
 * jelly zna samo za jednog napamet
<jelly> al nema pojma jel valja ili ne
<jelly> budz0r: regica.net
<jelly> Mmike jos ni ne zna da je .hr TLD komercijaliziran
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> nemosh doc u srce i rec  'ja bi kupijo'?
<jelly> i da je CARNet preuzeo DNS sluzbu i da postoje ovlasteni registrari
<Mmike> i, sto ak ja otvorim firmu 'goletete' i onda hocu registrirat 'goletete.hr' al' mi kazu, nene, to je vec kupio budz0r?
<budz0r> jelly: thx
<jelly> Mmike: da.
<jelly> nisi pazijo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imam ja taj sharkoon
<SilverSpace> lan na linux ne radi
<SilverSpace> samo windoze
<Mmike> SilverSpace, THNX!
<Mmike> skoro sam sad osoi po to :)
<Mmike> jelly, tja, to ima smisla al' i nema
<Mmike> znaci da mogu ic kupit kerum.hr ak ovaj to nije regao?
<jelly> jasta
<jelly> al pogadjaj tko ce dobiti arbitrazu 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mad sad vidim da bi mozda to i radilo kad sam ja trazio nisam naso nikakvi softwer http://code.google.com/p/kandas/
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> pre skupo je
<Mmike> onaj kaj jelly ima je dovoljan
<jelly> jedino bi se isplatilo naci neki usb3+esata koji radi, ako imas usb3
<Mmike> nemam
<Mmike> a esata je dovoljno brz
<Mmike> samo nemam plocu za esata jos :) :) :)
<budz0r> jelly: jel ti regica daje nekakav control panel za domenu?
<budz0r> tipa da mozes dodavati poddomene
<budz0r> slozit google apps
<budz0r> itd...
<jelly> budz0r: ne znam!
<budz0r> jelly: ok
<budz0r> jelly: nemaju control panel
<jelly> đubrad
<budz0r> :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=ks6G3sFiBAM
<ivoks> samo cekam prvu tuzbu za povredu osobnosti tjelesnog izgleda u svrhu kopiranja i laznog predstavljanja
<dodobas> OMFG... sve je ona uradila
<jelly> jos da lici
<dodobas> jos da ne frflja dok prica :)
<SilverSpace> bogteubio
<SilverSpace> uzas
<jelly> adekvatno mjesto za upotrijebiti pridjev: strašno
<Mmike> ajme
<Mmike> pa na sto lici
<obruT> glavno da doktor uziva u njima nakon operacije :)
<SilverSpace> ovo bi si rado uzeo za po doma http://reviews.cnet.com/network-storage/d-link-sharecenter-shadow/4505-3382_7-34577889.html
<obruT> pih, nema ni RAID5
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> kak bi ti raid5 na 2 diska? :)
<obruT> sto sam 2 diska idu unutra ?!?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemoj ga to pitati :) sad si ga zbunio :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> jadno
<Mmike> zato to nisam kupio pred sto godna kad se pojavilo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel treniras http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFCRh-anfRg&feature=related
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jos malo ma jok
<Mmike> krivo ovo jos malo
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> ma jok :0
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> fuck sad vidim da su upozorili da ne upgredam nanas
<SilverSpace> precise
<SilverSpace> a ja se pitam zasto steka
<SilverSpace> http://translate.google.com/?ie=UTF-8&sl=auto&tl=hr&text=Men+are+men+and+women+should+clean+the+house
<SilverSpace> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ZyC3yzatPzo/Txgg5Di5n2I/AAAAAAAABb8/PGEq758hrkM/s360/Car-wash.gif
<dodobas> SilverSpace: nije li to malo previse 'gibanja'
<dodobas> pa ne 'vozi' lik avion
<obruT> samo smrdljivi borderi u ovoj akcijskoj centrali :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-10
<ivoks> obruT: ja sam morao gledati 'Kosti' :/
<ivoks> U četvrtak navečer snijeg je počeo padati i u Dubrovniku, Konavlima i Župi dubrovačkoj, a zabijelilo se i na otoku Šipanu
<ivoks> pa bilo je i vrijeme da i tamo padne
<ivoks> jos samo u istri treba zabijeliti :)
<obruT> ivoks: morao gledati ? :) sta te zena prisilila ?
<ivoks> ma da...
<obruT> uglavnom bio report sa sljemensog "raila", report iz Insbrucka i s nekog ludog big air takmicenja neznamgdje
<ivoks> rijeka?
<ivoks> ah, big air...
<obruT> taj big air je bio doslovno na nekoj skijaskoj skakaonici
<ivoks> hehe
<dodobas> elol
<obruT> elektronicki lol ? :) extended lol ? :)
<jelly-home> eyup
<dodobas> obruT: EVIL lol :)
<Mmike> http://mirrors.rit.edu/instantCSI/
<jelly-home> more like instant The Who
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/kerume-sprdaju-i-crnogorci-ako-je-ovo-eu-ajmo-nazad/598339.aspx <- what a shame :)
<jelly-home> wow, ljudi jos citaju index?
<chaky|work> igustin: umalo, ali nije bas tako strasno. Ali sam morao voziti po magistrali 30-40, jer je bilo leda
<SilverSpace> "kad ce to proljece" jutros prvo pitanje netjaka kad se probudio i pogledao kroz prozor
<igustin> u ponedjeljak
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> da vi znate kak sam se ja u Minnesoti po ledu vozio
<Mmike> zaledjeno jezero
<Mmike> svaki dan -20 
<Mmike> NE SOLE SE CESTE!
<Mmike> milina :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> nh
<SilverSpace> Naslovnica Znanost Tehnologija
<SilverSpace> LJUTI ZBOG ACTA-E?
<SilverSpace> Anonymous srušio stranicu predsjednika Josipovića
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: di to
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/tehno/175799/Anonymous-srusio-stranicu-Ureda-Predsjednika.html
<obruT> super su mi ta rusenja stranica... ne znam kud padnu sve te stranice ?
<Mmike> u djubrivo!
<Mmike> btw, crko mi sharkoon
<Mmike> idem ga danas zamijeniti
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kako crko
<SilverSpace> meni radi vec dvije godine
<Mmike> a crko
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> ne radi :)
<Mmike> desi se to nekad
<SilverSpace> sve kaj prede kroz tvoje ruke crkne :)
<SilverSpace> koji genijalci http://www.tportal.hr/lifestyle/autozona/175617/Evo-zasto-Hummeri-i-zaledena-jezera-ne-idu-zajedno.html
<jelly> Mmike: a koji si uzeo na kraju
<SilverSpace> hebemu zaboravio kako u skripti odgoditi pokretanje
<civija> stavis while true do
<civija> to ce odgoditi pokretanje svega iza toga
<Mmike> civija, :P
<Mmike> SilverSpace, #define 'odgoditi pokretanje'
<Mmike> jelly, onaj za 200 i kusur kuna
<Mmike> cek
<jelly> onaj koji ima samo usb2+esata ?
<jelly> hdsentinel za ovaj koji meni radi veli: 
<jelly>     Hard Disk Device. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  /dev/sdc
<jelly>     Interface . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Oxford/SAT USB/ATA
<Mmike> http://www.links.hr/index.php?option=artikl&id_kategorija=051518&id_artikl=051.518.035
<jelly> taj usb/sata bridge je ok
<Mmike> taj, da
<Mmike> najzanimljiviji mi esata
<Mmike> usb2.0 nemre preko 20MB/sec
<jelly> moze 25! :-)
<jelly> ali radi svugdje
<igustin> obruT: padnu na plodno tlo medija željnih contenta ;)
<obruT> igustin: istinu zboris :)
<Mmike> jelly, jup.Al' ovo mi prakticno za po doma, a kroz esatu mogu dobiti i 100mb/sec
<Mmike> jel' probao tko ovo: http://www.links.hr/index.php?option=artikl&id_kategorija=051518&id_artikl=051.518.004
<Mmike> jel' ima to smisla/
<SilverSpace> fuck linkam skriptu u /usr/bin i ne radi 
<SilverSpace> kad rucno pokrenem radi
<jelly> Mmike: ak ga čuješ da ruži, zašto ne
<Mmike> znas kak ruzi
<jelly> SilverSpace: kad ne znaš! :-)
<Mmike> onak, uzas :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: istina
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj bi linko u /usr/bin
<Mmike> nemoj u /usr/bin nista metat, nikad
<Mmike> pusti apt/dpkg da se brinu oko stvari koje su tamo
<jelly> SilverSpace: a) lokalne skripte i programi idu u /usr/local/bin
<Mmike> slusaj druga jellyja
<SilverSpace> hm mislio sam zato kaj je tako bila izvrsna datoteka
<jelly> b) pazi da ima #! redak na početku c) pazi da je executable d) shell ne zna da ima nešto novo u PATH-u dok mu ne veliš "hash -r"
<SilverSpace> probat cu u local
<jelly> ili "rehash" za zsh
<jelly> može bit izvrsna kolko hoćeš ako nije izvršna 
 * jelly hides
<SilverSpace> kak vi radite link sa ln
<Mmike> ln -s /pero djuro
<Mmike> al', zakaj bi radio link?
<SilverSpace> ma neki cudni problem imam 
<SilverSpace> u pocetne programe stavim link di se treba pokrenuti snimim i rebotam i kad pogledam toga tamo nema
<obruT> upravo mi je postgres 8.4 tako crko da je je to prestrasno, trebao sam cutit prosli tjedan s hvalospjevima o niti jednom krsenju
<SilverSpace> obruT: i ti si dozvao nesrecu kao i Mmike bjelo dzubre :)
<Mmike> obruT, :) sta si mu radio? :)
<obruT> zapunio disk
<Mmike> postgres ne crkne kad nema diska, samo stane
<obruT> al nisam ocekivao da ce bas crknut proces
<Mmike> crknut ce backend, al' nece postmaster
<Mmike> obrisi nesto s diska i nastavit ce di je stao
<obruT> crko je crko :)
<dodobas> onda je to hardware failure
<Mmike> obruT, daj pejstaj error poruku ili nesto
<ivoks> jel itko pokusao sloziti mrezu u kojoj je VM, koji je u bridgu, gateway za ostale VM-ove, koji su na drugom stroju, a izmedju routing VM-a i drugog stroja postoji jos jedan bridge?
<Mmike> ivoks, sve je u vmu ?
<ivoks> na
<ivoks> dva su fizicka stroja
<ivoks> na prvom fizickom stroju se vrti VM, koji je u bridgu sa svojim fizickim strojem
<ivoks> taj VM ima bridge izmedju sebe i drugog fizickog stroja
<ivoks> na drugom fizickom stroju se vrte VMovi koji se rutaju preko VM-a s prvog fizickog stroja, preko prethodnog bridga
<ivoks> uglavnom
<Mmike> a sto ce ti raditi ruting izmedju virtualki na fizickim strojevima?
<ivoks> sve virtualke su na bridgu izmedju prvog VM-a i drugog fizickog stroja
<Mmike> iako me vise zanim a zasto ti to treba :)
<ivoks> dakle, virtualke izmedju sebe imaju bridge
<ivoks> pa recimo, VM ti je ruter. ako fizicki stroj, na kojem se vrti, krepa, taj VM se restarta na drugom fizikom stroju
<obruT> Mmike: ima u logovima nesto da nebre zapisat, da ga uhvatila panika pa da je terminiran sa signalom 6: ABORT, pa se jadan pravdao kako se skrsio proces, ali da ce se moci konektat kad ozivi, ali se tako skrsio jos par puta i onda nista dok ga ja nisam ponovo startao :)
<ivoks> i usluga se nastavlja
<obruT> a sad odoh na rucak :)
<ivoks> uglavnom
<ivoks> ja VMa, koji je na drugom stroju, mogu doci do VM-a na prvom stroju
<ivoks> mogu doci i do 'vanjske' IP adrese tog VM-a s prvog stroja
<ivoks> ali ne mogu dalje van
<ivoks> kao da NAT s 'bridge IP-a' prema vanjskom IP-u ne radi
<ivoks> a gledam iptables i tamo jasno stoji :)
<ivoks> idem tcpdumpat
<SilverSpace> koji sam ja mulac
<Mmike> obruT, si siguran da se on sam ubio? jer, postsgres stane kad ostane bez diska. javlja greske da je osto bez diska, al' se ne ubija. I de se vise upgradeiraj na 9.1 :)
<SilverSpace> naravno da ne radi kad sam krivo linkao
<Mmike> ivoks, hm
<Mmike> ivoks, aj bas me zanima, nemam pojma u biti, nisam nikad tako eksperimentirao :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj linkas, rizu mu? :)
<ivoks> 06:03:16.432019 IP 192.168.99.2 > 10.229.79.126: ICMP echo request, id 52483, seq 65408, length 44
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne znam drugacije
<ivoks> majku mu, ovaj ne nata...
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a kaj zelis napraviti?
<SilverSpace> mapa sa programom mi je u home .nesto 
<SilverSpace> i hocu da mi se kod startanja pokrene taj program
<SilverSpace> kad stavim preko gui nestane kod novog pokretanja
<SilverSpace> od tamo 
<SilverSpace> sad bi trebalo raditi
<ivoks> net.ipv4.ip_forward = 0
<ivoks> mutavog li konja
<Mmike> heh :)
<Mmike> ivoks, oce to nekad :)
<ivoks> hm, al jos uvijek to nije to...
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> radi
<Mmike> dodobas, plink
<ivoks> znate li vi kako je to lezati u krevetu po cijeli dan
<Mmike> joj, daj ne seri
<Mmike> imam doma jednu takvu
<Mmike> i ona mora lezat doma cijeli dan
<Mmike> samo kuka
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> al ja fakat ne zelim bit u krevetu
<Mmike> well
<Mmike> izdrzi!
<ivoks> e, porezni sustav u ovoj zemlji... uzas
<ivoks> to nije porez u smislu 'ajde, zaradio si pa plati porez'
<ivoks> to je porez u smislu 'e neces, razbojnice! daj vamo sve'
<ivoks> masala...
<ivoks> dohodak ode gore 100%, a porez 800%
<rsedak> naravno
<Neuromanc> ivoks u pravu si:(
<ivoks> nek mi samo netko kaze da se ne oporezuje dovoljno
<rsedak> ja kazem, treba otici u Australiju
<rsedak> sto dalje od ove Europske drzave
<SilverSpace> hebes australiju daj negdje di je tpolije :)
<ivoks> mauricijus
<ivoks> po zimi 21C
<ivoks> po ljeti 29
<obruT> bili frendovi na mauricijusu prije dva-tri mjeseca
<ivoks> i?
<obruT> bilo im presuper
<ivoks> pa imaju veci bdp od nas
<ivoks> africka drzava
<ivoks> tak da nas sram moze biti :)
<obruT> postoje dvije drzave koje imaju vizni rezim s njima
<obruT> pogodite jednu :P
<ivoks> SAD i sj. korea
<ivoks> u biti, mislim da i kanada ima
<obruT> neka lijeva i hrvatska
<ivoks> upoznao sam jednu curu iz mauricijusa u kanadi
<obruT> izjebali su se sa vizom da je to bilo prestrasno
<SilverSpace> guzni rezim
<obruT> kanadjani ne trebaju vizu, albanci ne trebaju unaprijed, tamo kad dodju dobiju neku kratkorocnu
<ivoks> aha, mauricijus ima vizu za hrvatsku
<ivoks> obruT: pa gle... ne znam tko ti je to rekao
<ivoks> ali te je lagao
<ivoks> http://www.gov.mu/portal/site/passportSite/menuitem.0bcce5f722a8dc2a9528f049a68521ca/
<obruT> ma to se tako kaze :) ali albanija faking nema vizni rezim :)
<ivoks> ocito je vise zemalja koje trebaju vizu
<ivoks> pa albanija je nezavisna drzava vec vise od pola stoljeca
<obruT> odnosno dobiju na licu mjesta :)
<ivoks> peru isto treba vizu
<ivoks> maroko
<obruT> moras unaprijed poslati gdje ces tocno boraviti koji dan i to s potvrdom
<ivoks> meksiko
<ivoks> Marshall Island
<ivoks> to je US teritorij
<ivoks> a treba vizu :)
<obruT> u lijepo drustvo smo se uvalili :)
<obruT> iran, irak, libija, sirija, koreja :)
<ivoks> to je zbog rata
<SilverSpace> pa i nama je zbog rata :)
<ivoks> pa kazem
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/3WJm19
<jelly> pa fino, susi se
<jelly> jedino sto bi mu neko mogao razbit prozor
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world :)
<ivoks> jeste li znali da firefox pocne skidati dokument s neta, cim kliknete na njega
<ivoks> prije nego ste odabrali 'otvori' ili 'spremi'
<jelly> Opera to radi godinama
<ivoks> pa i firefox to radi vec dugo
<jelly> iako nisi odabrao path za spremiti, visiš po prometu da se skida
<jelly> vidiš*
<hbogner> da, to radi vec godinama
<hbogner> i ond akad odaberes di snimit, gotovo odmah
<budz0r> ivoks: jesi li slagao mozda ppolicy, password policy u novi ldap, 2.4.21 (ubuntu 10.04)?
<budz0r> ako jesi, aj pliz uputi me na neki guide, a da nije onaj sa openldap.org
<budz0r> jel je tamo jako lose dokumentirano
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-11
<ivoks> ne znam sta ovome fali http://www.zytrax.com/books/ldap/ch6/ppolicy.html
<ivoks> "Taj prirodni fenomen vjerojatno se stvorio zbog vrtloga koji rotira led i ne dozvoljava mu da se zaledi"
<ivoks> kaze jedan novinar
<drj_cro> opet ne radi hr.archive.ubuntu.com,jel to opet mmike rsynca pornjavu gore?
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> ne kuzim, koji k rade na tom faksu
<ivoks> iskopcali mreznu karticu na ruteru
<drj_cro> tak je i nama jedna kolegica iskopcala temp0
<drj_cro> s/temp0/temp mrezni kabel skopcat na jedan switch prilikom seljenja jer eto bas je ruzno to tamo bilo
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ovdje dodje ekipa i odluci zamijeniti akumulatore u UPS-u
<ivoks> i ugase sve
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> bez da ikome ista najave
<ivoks> sad je opet spojeno
<ivoks> pa koji k
<ivoks> opet iskopcano
<ivoks> pa ukopcano
<ivoks> joj, cut ce me netko... pa kaj oni misle
<SilverSpace> :) opet ratujes
<jelly-home> huh.  Upgradealo Android Market, sad je ruzniji, prvi ekran za aplikaciju je pun slika, ali zato pise da je izvjesni Ante K. +1-ao aplikaciju!
<Mmike> jelly-home, imas svoju app?
<jelly-home> ne moju, onu koju sam trazio
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> jel' ides actat?
<jelly-home> cega ba
<ivoks> jelly-home: znaju oni sta je dobro
<ivoks> nego, zasto ides actat?
<ivoks> Mmike: ^
<ivoks> sta ti smeta u ACTA-i?
<Mmike> ivoks, kako to mislis - sto mi smeta?
<ivoks> pa mislim da je pitanje jasno :)
<ivoks> sto ti smeta u ACTA-i da ides prosvjedovati protiv iste?
<Mmike> cek, to je sala neka/
<Mmike> ili provjeravas moje razloge? :)
<Mmike> smeta me sto je donosena u tajnosti
<Mmike> ok, to nije zakon 
<Mmike> nego samo brija za 'ajmo ovakve zakone napraviti'
<Mmike> ono sto je najgore/najopasnije je sto prebacuje odgovornost za sranje koje eventualno ja napravim, na mog ISP providera
<Mmike> i mislim da je vec to dovoljan razlog da odem na cestu
<Mmike> uz to sto pada snijeg
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> i uz to sto ima jos barem 10ak 'sitnica' koje acta 'propagira'
<ivoks> pa pitam
<ivoks> jer 99% ljudi misli da acta sucks jer ti zabranjuje skidanje mp3ca :)
<ivoks> a to se vec odavno smatra ilegalnim
<ivoks> upravo to sto ce ISP-ovi uvesti autocenzuru radi spasavanje svoje koze - to je problem acta-e
<ivoks> ne vidim kako najobicniji forum na netu moze prezivjeti uz acta-u
<ivoks> ISP-ovi ce blokirati pristup forumima
<SilverSpace> lol pa i sad imas zakon koji ti brani skidanje mp3ca
<ivoks> tako je, imas
<ivoks> copyright je dovoljno zasticen
<ivoks> problem acta-e je sto se vise ne kaznjavaju pocinitelji krivicnog djela vec i svi oni koji su bili ocevici tog djela
<SilverSpace> ovdje je fora kaj je acta zakon iznad zakona
<ivoks> SilverSpace: to su price za malu djecu
<Mmike> pa upravo to, ivoks!
<ivoks> SilverSpace: postoji vec puno propisa koji su iznad zakona
<Mmike> zakon o autorskim pravima je jasan
<SilverSpace> istina 
<Mmike> skidanje mp3ca - zabranjeno (osim ako autor ne kaze - skidaj, brate)
<Mmike> (i ako je autor zadrzao autorska prava)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: upravo copyright je donesen isto kao se se donijela i acta
<Mmike> acta nije zakon, acta je preporuka
<ivoks> treaty
<Mmike> tako je, sporazum
<ivoks> sto znaci da je obvezujuca
<Mmike> na osnovu kojeg ce se donositi zakoni
<ivoks> dakle, nije preporuka - obveza je
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> jos jedna od 'mana' europske unije :)
<Mmike> jeste pogledali dokumentarac 'what is wrong with the greeks'? :
<Mmike> ako niste, pogledajte
<SilverSpace> ma imas i gori zakon zamp naprimjer
<Mmike> 40ak minuta traje
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zamp nije gori, zamp je samo pederski
<Mmike> jer mene smatra kriminalcem
<Mmike> kao, 'svi piratiziraju, pa daj onda malo para kad kupujes medije'
<ivoks> zamp je osmislio predsjednik :)
<Mmike> sto nema smisla nikakvog, moralno gledajuci
<Mmike> jer, ako si mi vec nabio kaznu, koji kurac onda s copyrightom? ukini to, rizu mu!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: osudite na smrtt prije nego si ubio 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, samo stso kazna nije smrt actually nego te prazan cd kosta 1.5 kuna umjesto 1 kunu
<Mmike> aj, nije kraj svijeta
<Mmike> ovo s actom bi mogao biti kraj svijeta
<Mmike> ok, ne svijeta, al' interneta
<Mmike> nist
<Mmike> moram ic :)
<Mmike> snijeg je napadao, treba se probiti autom :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> i objasni ljudima gdje je problem :)
<Mmike> ivoks, willdo! :)
<ivoks> da to nema veze sa skidanjem mp3ca :)
<Mmike> jup. 
<ivoks> "Research In Motion (RIM) has announced that its BlackBerry 10 Native Software Development Kit (SDK) will be bound to open source." 
<ivoks> bome...
<ivoks> kaze wikipedia da Linux cini 4,44% svih requesta
<ivoks> http://stats.wikimedia.org/wikimedia/squids/SquidReportOperatingSystems.htm
<ivoks> vecinom je to zasluga androida
<SilverSpace> onda je to jos i malo ??
<ivoks> pa i nije
<ivoks> manje je od windows i apple oseva
<ivoks> ali nije ni lose
<ivoks> 130 milijuna posjeta s androida na wikipediju
<ivoks> 30 milijuna posjeta s ubuntua
<ivoks> vjerojatno i jos malo vise jer u par verzija ubuntu nije stavljao potpis u user agent
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi gledao hokej sinoc
<ivoks> nisam
<SilverSpace> lose su igrali 
<SilverSpace> dobro su i prosli kak su igrali
<SilverSpace> fuck promjenio sam diskove i sad mi ne valjaju authorized_keys
<SilverSpace> ivoks: dali sve iz .shh mape obrisem prije generiranja novoga kljuca
<ivoks> http://www.funnyhumorclips.net/pictures/uploads/88/the-perfect-moments-snapshot-pictures-ever_78.jpg
<ivoks> hahaha
<SilverSpace> kaj sam glup upisujem stalno krivi password i pitam se zasto nece
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kad kopirak key sa naredbom ssh-copy-id user@server moram navesti i user@server:/home/user/.ssh
<chaky> SilverSpace: mislim da se ne mora, ssh-copy-id ce automatski smjestiti kljuc u .ssh dir onog usera na kojeg se logiras
<jelly-home> sto je nezgodno ako koristis ssh server koji ne gleda tamo -- dropbear
<SilverSpace> chaky: probao i nije smjestio 
<SilverSpace> mada je napisalo kao da je 
<SilverSpace> i da pri sljedecem logiranju ce se koristiti taj kljuc
<SilverSpace> ma nema veze csp radi :)
<ivoks> Drugu nagradu je dobila grupa studenata: Dražen Odobašić, Mario Miler, Frane Glasinović Darko Boto, Helena Pezer, Alen Huskić, Dejan Gambin.
<ivoks> http://nabava.geoinfo.geof.hr/
<ivoks> kak ce ovo biti
<ivoks> http://nabava.geoinfo.geof.unizg.hr/
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> najjaca glupost do sad je www.ffzg.unizg.hr
<ivoks> to je kao i krizanje zagrebacke i zagrebacke u zagrebu
<jelly-home> zug-zug.
<SilverSpace> majku mu i netu puca danas ko blesav
<ivoks> cini se da je oracle zacementirao propast mysqlu
<ivoks> bug reporti vise nisu otvoreni
<ivoks> cini se da ce debian i ubuntu zbog toga odbaciti mysql i okrenuti se, vjerojatno, mariadb-u
<jelly-home> ivoks: kak mislis nisu otvoreni
<jelly-home> search radi, pregled buga radi, npr. http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=59291
<ivoks> http://www.mysqlperformanceblog.com/2011/11/20/bug12704861/
<ivoks> http://mysqlha.blogspot.com/2011/02/where-have-bugs-gone.html
<ivoks> 'We are an enterprise customer and I know on the 13th they switched to Oracle's help desk system. I wonder if the bug system was moved at the same time. It is possible the two are related.'
<ivoks> bugovi su sad ovdje: support.oracle.com
<jelly-home> taj komentar je star... godinu dana?
<ivoks> jest
<jelly-home> a debian je tek sad primijetio? :-)
<ivoks> ma ne... vise je elemenata
<ivoks> trunk se ne updejta
<ivoks> kazu da se zaboravilo ili da je launchpad bio nedostupan
<ivoks> https://code.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/trunk
<ivoks> npr... zadnji commit od prije 11 dana
 * jelly-home blames Launchpad
<obruT> kakav mysql, postgres drugovi, postgres :)
<ivoks> ekipa iz mariadb je ionako radila na sortiranju za nas jezik
<jelly-home> ak bi cekao bazu da nauci hrvatski collation, nacekao bi se
<ivoks> pa napravili su
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> nije idealno, ali je bolje nego prije... rekao bi da se bolje ni ne moze napraviti jer mi jos uvijek nemamo charset koji sadrzi sve nase znakove
<jelly-home> i jel sortira Ljubljana < Ljubica, kak treba? :-)
<ivoks> da, zna za lj, nj i slicne
<jelly-home> Ljubljana nema lj.
<ivoks> nije ovo drugo lj?
<jelly-home> slovenski nema lj, oba su l-j
<ivoks> znam da postoje injekcija i injekcija
<ivoks> pa to nije slovenski :)
<ivoks> ne moze tu baza nista jer mi ne koristimo ǉ za lj
<jelly-home> to je glavni problema
<jelly-home> s/a$//
<ivoks> eto... dok ne pocnemo, najbolje sto baza moze je tretirati svaki lj na 'lj'
<ivoks> a joj ovi anti-actasi
<ivoks> Klisović je organizatore pozvao da odmah uđu u Ministarstvo kako bi razgovarali međutim, prosvjednici su kazali kako će formirati radnu skupinu koja će doći na razgovor.
<ivoks> prosvjednici ce formirati radnu skupinu
<igustin> :)
<SilverSpace> ogladnio 
<jelly-home> ivoks: a sto su do sad radili, dosli se buniti a ne znaju zbog cega?
<ivoks> a valjda
<lulz87> kolko dugo se vec nemogu komentirati clanci na net.hr ?
<ivoks> mogu, ako se logiras
<lulz87> da ih vidim isto se treba logirati?
<ivoks> ne znam
<lulz87> ja nevidim nista
<ivoks> ne obracam paznju na komentare, pa... hebiga
<lulz87> pa to je jedino kaj valja na tim zutilo portalima
<ivoks> ja bas gledam... skupio sam 89 svidjamise na komentaru na jutarnjem :)
<SilverSpace> evo chaky dobio pare http://www.24sata.hr/news/izvukli-sedmicu-na-lotu-cak-134-mil-kn-ide-u-dubrovnik-253420
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> neka je
<igustin> eto, sad chaky ima love i za Windowse ;)
<igustin> po URL-u bi se moglo zaključiti da je u pitanju 134 Mkn ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> jel netko isprobao tribler?
<jelly-home> tricega
<obruT> neki ACTA compliant softver :)
<jelly-home> <themill> [20:30] <kockasecera> how to install windows explorer on ubuntu??
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> srecom nije nasao ovaj kanal
<jelly-home> ... jos
<jelly-home> tj. nasla, kocka je zenskog roda
#ubuntu-hr 2012-02-12
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> jutro
<SilverSpace> :) svako
<SilverSpace> kak pluceca :)
<ivoks> a ne znam
<ivoks> ja se oscjeam normalno
<ivoks> u biti, pomalo suicidalno
<ivoks> gledam sav taj snijeg, a moram biti u kucnom pritvoru
<budz0r> ivoks: a ok, to je sasvim normalno :)
<ivoks> i snowboard mi je na balkonu i njega vidim
<ivoks> i buce
<ivoks> a ne smijem ni na balkon izaci
<ivoks> i sta onda radim... radim :)
<ivoks> cak i vikendom
<budz0r> ivoks: treba delat :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> budz0r: kao ti delas  nesto :D
<budz0r> SilverSpace: uvijek! :)
<ivoks> aj, pomoc
<ivoks> jel mozete ovo otvoriti:
<ivoks> https://code.launchpad.net/~ivoks/nova/nova-promisc
<hbogner> da
<hbogner> Created by Ante Karamatić on 2012-02-12 and last modified on 2012-02-12 
<ivoks> ok
<dodobas> u gle... objavili na http://monitor.hr ... vise od pola HITova s njih dolazi
<hbogner> svaka cast dodobas :D
<dodobas> jos cek da stavim na ''portal'' fakulteta, pa srusit ce mi server :)
<ivoks> jep, bravo :)
<jelly-home> objavili sto?
<dodobas> http://hr.osgeo.org/vijesti/osvojena-druga-nagrada-na-natjecaju-za-najbolju-vizualizaciju-podataka-javne-nabave
<dodobas> odnosno http://mrak.org/2012/02/11/vjetrenjacina-javna-nabava/
<dodobas> ivoks: tnx
<ivoks> procmail je zakon
<jelly-home> osim sto je star, neodrzavan, i ponekad se strga
<ivoks> nema se sta tu odrzavat
<ivoks> :)
<jelly-home> http://bugs.debian.org/procmail
<ivoks> znas koliko linux kernel ima bugova? :)
<jelly-home> prebroj koliko je tagirano "upstream"
<jelly-home> sieve je budućnost
<ivoks> je
<ivoks> al vec je mogao biti sadasnjost, koliko dugo postoji
<ivoks> ovaj collectd je skroz zastario
<ivoks> disk plugin brije da svaki disk ima minor 0
<SilverSpace> hokej
<ivoks> jel ima prijenos?
<ivoks> cak i ima...
<obruT> zna li tko kakav dobar frontend za postgres koji bi omogucio unos podataka u tablicu tako da je dovoljno inteligentan da shvati da je neko polje foreign key i da umjesto upisa kljuca ponudi nekakav select pa kad odaberes vrijednost on upise kljuc koji je u igri... i naravno, da to radi kak spada... ne spominjite libreoffice ili tako nesto :)
<dodobas> phppgadmin ? :)
<obruT> pa nisam skuzio da nudi select
<obruT> isto trazi da u polje uneses vrijednost, nemos ju selektat iz referencirane tablice
<dodobas> nisam siguran, ima neki FK unos...
<dodobas> nisam bas probavao...
<obruT> imam phppgadmin tu pred sobom i ne vidim tu opciju
<dodobas> verzija ? 
<obruT> 5.0.3
<dodobas> onda su mozda izbacili, jer ja sam na 4.2.3 :)
<obruT> cek, znaci u tvojoj verziji, kad unosis podatke u tablicu, dakle odaberes tablicu, kliknes na insert, dobis formu za unos, ako je jedno od polja foreign key, nudi ti neku listu vrijednosti iz referencirane tablice, ti to fino selectas, a ovaj u to polje upise kljuc ?
<dodobas> pa ne bas... nego tamo kod FK imam neki 'enable autocomplete'
<dodobas> sad kako to radi...
<dodobas> l8r...
<obruT> da, to bi kao trebalo raditi, preko "ajax-a" kao dohvaca vrijednosti, ali bas ne radi
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-04
<ivoks> naletio sam na web za koji nemam dovoljno RAM-a da bi ga ucitao :)
<dodobas> yeloooo
<Mmike> ne radi flash
<Mmike> jos uvijek
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> jutro
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-3j4-4N3Ng
<datase> Mmike: Title: Perfect Match - Bar Refaeli's Big Kiss! | Official GoDaddy.com Commercial, Views: 5037217, Rating: 56.685476%
<Mmike> to je to
<Mmike> micem se s godaddyja
<Mmike> odmah!
<ivoks> hm... danica
<dodobas> danika :)
<Mmike> venera!\
<ivoks> Mmike: ona crna se zove danica
<ivoks> nascar vozacica
<Mmike> danica patrick, yea
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> /etc/mtab
<Mmike> jel[ netko metao vpn klijenta na dd-wrt ili takvo sto?
<Mmike> dodobas, hbogner ?
<vileni> tomato ima podrsku za to, ali ne sjecam se da mi je bio klijent ikad
<Mmike> tomata se zelim rijesiti
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> mozda bi mi dd-wrt mogao biti i client i server! :)
<vileni> a da si mikrotika uzmes i mir? :)
<Mmike> linksisa vec imam :)
<Mmike> moram si uzet novu plocu i to, ovo mi trosak
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj si na kraju s brojevima racuna napravio?
<vileni> imam i ja linksysa, veselo stoji na polici :P
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam izdao jos niti jedan racun :D
<ivoks> odgadjam to :) gledam racune koje primam, pa cu nauciti nesto valjda :)
<Mmike> i? :) imas infoa jos? :)
<Mmike> ja moram sad
<Mmike> imao sam ih par u holdu, al' dosao ja ne red ovaj od amera a taj je velik i sad moram :)
<Mmike> a lijen sam za oppizdit citat zakon
<hbogner> Mmike, nisam
<dodobas> Mmike: nope...
<obruT> horror i zlocin: http://i.imgur.com/WQXXUzz.jpg
<ivoks> haha
<ivoks> dobro izgleda novi santa fe
<ivoks> i nije uopce jeftin :)
<Mmike> obruT, debil :)
<vileni> nikad necu skuziti zasto lik koristi 14 umjesto 16 cpu-a
<Mmike> 2 su backupi
<dodobas> sto je Intel vPro ?
<vileni> Mmike: ma rekao sam mu da trosi ili cijeli node ili pola :)
<vileni> ovako ostanu 2 za nista
<dodobas> i jel mi treba to na laptopu?
<Mmike> dodobas, mislim da je to nesto k'o ilo/ipmi
<Mmike> remote management
<Mmike> nemam pojma u biti :)
<vileni> i ja bih rekao da je to
<vileni> normalno, u jednostavnijem obliku
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNXGOHXuHQo
<datase> Mmike: Title: E-Rotic - Oh Nick Please Not So Quick, Views: 10350, Rating: 97.5%
<ivoks> http://hyundai.hr/rabljena-vozila/h1-tq-minibus.aspx
<ivoks> 70 kila
<hbogner> http://www.show.hr/poster/nadamo-se-da-se-ovo-netko-samo-salio/
<ivoks> ima i kuku
<drj_cro> jutro
<Mmike> ivoks, sad mi supatnik kaze da od 1.7 tek moramo mijenjati brojanje racuna
<Mmike> drj_cro, pa DE si
<Mmike> drj_cro, pa nema te STO-LJE-CI-ma! :)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/558142_477564242307821_2068493971_n.jpg
<hbogner> http://www.show.hr/poster/e-ovo-se-zove-zalba/
<ivoks> Mmike: sretno s objasnjavanjem poreznoj da si usred godine promijenio brojanje racuna
<ivoks> Mmike: bolje bi ti bilo da pocnes s novom shemom od pocetka
<Mmike> ivoks, ja se nadam da ce do onda netko skuziti da je nomenklatura debilna i da ce ju promijeniti
<ivoks> pa nije debilna... jednostavna je
<ivoks> ja sam vec gledao neke racune i imaju x/y/z
<ivoks> npr OMV
<Mmike> imaju svi maloprodajni
<hbogner> kaj omv sad nije crodux?
<dodobas> hocu ovo... http://jebo.me/pas/4
<hbogner> bilo price u pwetak da su ih kupili?
<hbogner> sad cemo morat sve na karti ispravljat :D
<drj_cro> svi racuni treabju od 1.1. imat x/y/z
<Mmike> ivoks, brijem da me boli tretenko, ako ne moram jos mijenjati, ne moram
<ivoks> mislim da moras
<Mmike> drj_cro, mislim da ne svi, sad bas pokusavam ustanoviti
<drj_cro> svi
<ivoks> Mmike: gle, svi
<ivoks> svi od 1.1. moraju imati interni akt o racunu
<ivoks> i racun mora biti po novoj shemi
<drj_cro> od 1.1. svi moraju postivat sljed brojeva i oznPP 
<Mmike> oznPP?
<drj_cro> oznaka poslovnog prostora/oznaka naplatnog uredjaja
<drj_cro> i moras imat interni akt od 1.1. di ti pise kako ce ti se zvat oznPP i oznNP
<drj_cro> i tako moras racune izdavat
<Mmike> drj_cro, nemam naplatni uredjaj :)
<drj_cro> imas
<ivoks> racunalo
<drj_cro> ono di izdajes racun
<Mmike> drj_cro, imas neki zakon/pravilnik/nesto di to pise sve?
<drj_cro> da
<drj_cro> posaljem ti na skyp
<ivoks> daj i meni na mail :)
<drj_cro> i ak hoces moj interni akt pa si prepravi
<ivoks> moze i to :)
<drj_cro> ok
<Mmike> aj na mail :)
<Mmike> mario@splivalo.hr
<Mmike> ljubim te u oko
<Mmike> a mozemo i na pljeskavicu - mozda ivoks ovaj put dodje :)
<ivoks> sumnjam
<ivoks> ne znam kad bi nasao vremena
<Mmike> kako KDEu fali 'documents'
<Mmike> pa da kliknes, pa da otvori bilo koji drek u dokumentima
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> izgled racuna se mora mjenjat od trenutka kad krenes sa fiskalizacijom
<weshmashian> sad, dal' je to 1.1. ili 1.7., to je drugo
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> brojanje u racunu ne smijes mijenjati tokom godine
<ivoks> to nema veze s fiskalizacijom
<ivoks> zato i kazem... sretno s objasnjavanjem kako si poceo ponovno racune brojati od 0
<ivoks> ili promijeniti nomenklaturu
<ivoks> been there, done that
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> veli zena da smijes
<ivoks> ja ti kazem sto je meni porezna rekla
<Mmike> znaci da sad izdajem racun kao i do sad
<weshmashian> brijem da u fiskalizaciji veli da brojanje krece od nule cim krenes sa istom
<Mmike> ivoks, sad sam pricao s poreznom
<Mmike> weshmashian, jok
<Mmike> sad izdam 2013-0001
<Mmike> u 7mom mjesecu cu imati negdje 20ak tracuna, recimo da zelim izdati 2013-0020
<Mmike> e, taj se vise ne oznacava '2013-0020', nego 1/1/20
<drj_cro> ivoks: na koj mejl
<ivoks> drj_cro: ante at init hr
<drj_cro> izgled racuna je za sve od 1.1. ovi u poreznoj ti nemaju pojma
<weshmashian> Mmike: hm, ondak sam krivo to skuzil
<weshmashian> no, ne zanima me, nemam vise toliko veze s tim :)
<drj_cro> znaci nekidan dosla kontrola kod korisnika i kaze zasto imate na savkom racuni zki broj razlicit,to tako nemoze
<drj_cro> i krenuli pisat kaznu
<jelly-home> ... 
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lj38ynlM2GE&feature=player_detailpage#t=2011s
<datase> Mmike: Title: Brazil 1985 (full), Views: 22775, Rating: 97.41936%
<Mmike> drj_cro, imas zakon neki?
<weshmashian> wut?!
<ivoks> PA POSLAO TI GA JE :D
<Mmike> jer, meni zena rekla da po zakonu o fiskalizaciji to sad nisam duzan
<drj_cro> i onda im pol sata objasnjavas i crtas i pokazujes njihovu specifikaciju kako se kreira zki 
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> pa ne moram ja ZKI imat na racunu!
<drj_cro> ti ne
<drj_cro> al to ti je samo primjer kak nemaju jos pojma o tome
<weshmashian> ak' nije 'gotovinski' - ne
<ivoks> nemojte brkati fiskalizaciju i fiskalnu blagajnu
<drj_cro> al koliko sam cuo izgleda da ce uskor svi morat fiskalizirat racune bez obzira dal su gotovinski il virmanski
<ivoks> svi pravni subjekti u RH su obveznici fiskalizacije
<Mmike> ivoks, da, samo sto su neki pravni subjekti obveznici tek od 1.7u
<Mmike> 1.7
<ivoks> Obveznike fiskalizacije možemo podijeliti u dvije temeljne skupine:
<ivoks>  Prva skupina: obveznici fiskalizacije koji sve napladuju putem žiro-računa (npr. knjigovodstveni
<ivoks> servis ili veleprodaja),
<ivoks> Prva skupina – nema naplate u gotovini
<ivoks>  druga skupina: obveznici fiskalizacije koji imaju i naplatu u gotovini (npr. trgovina).
<drj_cro> http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/fiskalizacija/fiskalizacija.asp pod faq:tocka 1
<drj_cro> ne svi su od 1.1 
<ivoks> http://pastebin.com/d7D6ac5w
<drj_cro> jedino imas grupe od 1.1,1.4 i 1.7 kad moraju slat racune u poreznu
<drj_cro> al to samo za one koji rade sa gotovinom
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> zakon o fiskalizaciji se zove 'zakon o fiskalizaciji u prometu gotovinom'
<Mmike> wtf?
<ivoks> procitaj faq 1
<Mmike> "osobni identifikacijski broj (OIB) operatera naplatnog uređaja"
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kakve veze ima faq kad je zakon nedvosmisleno jasan?
<ivoks> Dakle, društvo koje ostvaruje promet u veleprodaji naplatom svih računa uplatom na račun, je obveznik fiskalizacije te mora prilagoditi poslovanje kao svi obveznici fiskalizacije (prilagoditi sadržaj računa, donijeti interni akt te istaknuti upozoravajuću naljepnicu. Međutim, ako ne naplaćuje račune u gotovini, onda nije obveznik fiskalizacije izdavanja računa na način da izdaje račune putem prilagođenih naplatnih uređaja koje dostavlja e
<Mmike> (doduse, tak je bio i zakon o porezu na promet nekretnina jasan, pa i dalje moram na sud)
<ivoks> Plaćanje karticama Maestro, Visa, Mastercard, American Express i drugim kreditnim i debitnim karticama smatra se prometom u gotovini, za koji je potrebno provesti postupak fiskalizacije izdavanja računa. 
<ivoks> ako su OPG-i obveznici fiskalizacije, onda si i ti
<ivoks> uopce necu vise razgovarati na ovu temu
<ivoks> ah, imam primjer internog akta
<hbogner> u petqak bilo rijeci o skupstini u 3. mjesecu, jel bilo dlaje price o tome?
<ivoks> nije, ali bi mogli/morali u 3.
<ivoks> samo pocetkom 3. mjeseca
<dodobas> to cete odraditi obje... od prosle godine i ove ili? :)
<Mmike> kaj je OPG?
<Mmike> ivoks, sudec po zakonu, nisam obveznik fiskalizacije
<ivoks> http://pastebin.com/0p1ZzFjQ
<hbogner> Mmike, obiteljsko poljoprivredno gospoodarstvo
<ivoks> Mmike: dobro, nisi, platiti ces kaznu, tvoj problem
<drj_cro> Mmike: jel izdajes racune i dal placas porez po racunu?
<drj_cro> ako da onda jesi
<Mmike> da, od 1.7
<Mmike> ne jos
<drj_cro> ne od 1.1
<Mmike> di to pise?
<ivoks> FAQ 1!
<Mmike> kakav faq?
<ivoks> http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/fiskalizacija/fiskalizacija.asp
<Mmike> pise u zakonu
<Mmike> zakon citaj
<Mmike> sad sam zvao poreznu i zena me uputila na zakon
<hbogner> ok, ja se slazem za 3. mjesec, jer ovaj nemogu
<Mmike> cek, nisam jos do toga dosao :)
<ivoks> jebote
<ivoks> pa zakon citaj
<ivoks> clanak 3.
<ivoks> Obveznikom fiskalizacije smatra se:
<ivoks> 1. fizička osoba obveznik poreza na dohodak po osnovi samostalne djelatnosti iz članka 18. Zakona o porezu na dohodak te
<ivoks> 2. pravna i fizička osoba koja se smatra obveznikom poreza na dobit prema članku 2. Zakona o porezu na dobit
<ivoks> za sve djelatnosti za koje je, prema odredbama posebnih propisa, obveznik izdavanja računa za isporuku dobra ili obavljene usluge.
<ivoks> ti si 2.
<ivoks> potom citaj clanak 9.
<ivoks> (2) Obveznici fiskalizacije iz članka 3. ovoga Zakona dužni su na računu iskazati sve podatke propisane stavkom 1. ovoga članka bez obzira na način na koji se obavlja naplata računa.
<Mmike> Oznaku operatera na naplatnom uređaju, kao oznaku osobe koja je izvršila naplatu iz članka 9. stavka 1. točke 2. ovoga Zakona, obveznik fiskalizacije dužan je povezati s osobnim identifikacijskim brojem te osobe. Osobni identifikacijski broj (OIB) operatera naplatnog uređaja, dostavlja se Ministarstvu financija, Poreznoj upravi kao element računa, kod provedbe postupka fiskalizacije izdavanja računa.
<Mmike> kaj to znaci da ja moram svoj OIB na racun metnit?!
<Mmike> ivoks, da, i to za mene vrijedi od 1.7
<BotaniCar> dobrojutro, junaci
<ivoks> kako hoces
<ivoks> ja znam da za moju firmu na moru vrijedi od 1.7.
<ivoks> ali fiskalne blagajne, fiskalizacija vrijedi od 1.1.
<weshmashian> Mmike: nemoras ga ispisivat, mora se znat samo koji je operater izdao racun tak da mozes i 'Mmike' pisat pod to
<ivoks> i za obrt mi fiskalizacija pocinje od 1.1.
<Mmike> ali, ja nemam fiskalnu blagajnu
<ivoks> a ti ako mislis da si pametniji, probaj od 1.7. - nadam se da neces opet na sud :)
<Mmike> iako, po zakonu, duzan sam od fine traziti certifikat
<Mmike> (1) Obveznik fiskalizacije dužan je radi provedbe postupka fiskalizacije izdavanja računa od Financijske agencije nabaviti digitalni certifikat koji se u postupku fiskalizacije koristi za elektroničko potpisivanje elemenata računa te za identifikaciju obveznika fiskalizacije prilikom elektroničke razmjene podataka.
<jelly-home> "opet"
<Mmike> bez obzira sto nemas fiskalnu kasu duzan si pribaviti kurac od fine
<ivoks> jelly-home: da, vec se sudi jer tumaci zakon o nekretninama drugacije od drugih :)
<ivoks> idem u ured...
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to je njegovo legitimno pravo, i nadam se da ce dobiti :) 
<ivoks> Oznaka operatera (osobe na naplatnom uređaju) može biti ime i prezime osobe, inicijali osobe,
<ivoks> oznaka komercijalist 1, operater 1, prodajni predstavnik 1, itd, ved kako društvo odluči.
<ivoks> U slučaju obveznika – druge skupine, navedena oznaka na računu mora se povezati s OIB-om te
<ivoks> osobe i mora se dostaviti Poreznoj upravi kao element računa u postupku izdavanja fiskalnog računa.
<ivoks> BotaniCar: slazem se :)
<weshmashian> samo tren, sad je 04.02., zakaj se jos uvijek raspravlja o tome? :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, pa, sad se izdaju prvi racuni :)
<ivoks> jer je lose objasnjeno sve skupa
<jelly-home> znaci oznaka operatera moze slobodno biti i DOLEFISKALI01
<Mmike> ivoks, nah, zakon je jasan - od 1.7 sam obveznik fiskalizacije 
<Mmike> (1) Od 1. siječnja 2013. obveza fiskalizacije propisuje se za obveznike fiskalizacije i to za velike i srednje poduzetnike prema odredbama Zakona o računovodstvu bez obzira na djelatnost koju obavljaju, te za obveznike fiskalizacije koji, kao jednu od djelatnosti, obavljaju djelatnost pružanja smještaja, te pripreme i usluživanja hrane (Oznaka I područja NKD 2007.).
<Mmike> ne upadam u ove tu
<Mmike> mali sam poduzetnik, te ne obavljam djelatnost pruzanja smjestaja te pripreme i usluzivanje hrane
<Mmike> u zakonu o racunovodstvu pise da sam mali poduzetnik
<ivoks> kazem, vjerojatno ces imati probleme u poreznoj
<ivoks> jer ces imati dva prva racuna
<ivoks> jer ces od 1.7. morati krenuti opet od 1
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> krenuti cu od tamo di sam stao
<Mmike> samo malo, sad bas cita
<Mmike> 5 minuta, plz
<weshmashian> ha, sad sam videl da su stavili da se mora utf8 slat u xml-u :)
<weshmashian> a ja iz one perluse saljem ko zna kak...
<drj_cro> pa za utf8 pise jos iz prve specifikacije
<ivoks> Mmike: broj racuna ti ne pise nigdje u zakonu o fiskalizaciji
<weshmashian> drj_cro: da, al' na sajtu iz porezne stavili sad isto tak :)
<drj_cro> zato sto im svasta dolazilo :)
<weshmashian> bas htio rec :) tokom testa je sve gutalo, a guta i dalje
<Mmike> ivoks, pise, kak ne pise
<weshmashian> no, dobro, ta perlusa bi se trebala koristit jos nekih 6mj pa ce bit obsoletana
<Mmike> ivoks, clanak 11
<ivoks> ja cu od 1.1. izdavati 1/1/1, pa tko ih hebe
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> s tim da internim aktom odredis kaj je prvi broj, kaj drugi, kaj treci
<Mmike> iako, koliko ja vidim
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> moze mi racun ovako izgledati: 2013-0001/1/1
<drj_cro> Mmike: ne
<Mmike> ili 2013-0001-01-01
<Mmike> drj_cro, kak ne, di u zakonu pise da ne?
<Mmike> pise samo da mora sadrzavati one tri pizdarije
<drj_cro> u teh specifikaciji
<Mmike> ne pise da nesmije sadrzvatai nista drugo
<drj_cro> znaci broj_racuna(numeric)/oznPP(varchar(20))/oznNP(numeric)
<Mmike> ma, di to pise?
<Mmike> zakonski akt kojim je to propisano trebam
<Mmike> teh, specka nijie zakonski akt
<drj_cro> u teh specifikaciji
<Mmike> to nije zakonski akt
<Mmike> 'pravilnik o numeriranju fiskaliziranih racuna' bi bio zakonski akt
<drj_cro> u zakonu pise da je doneseno kako treba biti izgled racuna 
<Mmike> al' ja takav ne nalazim
<drj_cro> sec
<Mmike> doduse, nisam jos zakon o PDVu proucio, mozda tamo pise
<drj_cro> sad cu ti sve nac
<Mmike> jer u clanku 11 zakona o fiskalizaciji to ne pise
<Mmike> thnx
<drj_cro> pa pise ti u clanak 11 
<BotaniCar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=KaqC5FnvAEc&NR=1 < f'n brilliant
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Trolling Saruman, Views: 16768410, Rating: 99.26716%
<drj_cro> 1. numerički broj računa,
<drj_cro> 2. oznaka poslovnog prostora i 3. broj naplatnog uređaja.
<drj_cro> (2) Numerički broj računa iz stavka 1. točke 1. ovoga članka mora slijediti neprekinuti numerički redoslijed, bez praznina, po svakom poslovnom prostoru ili po naplatnom uređaju u poslovnom prostoru. Pravila slijednosti numeričkih brojeva računa, popis poslovnih prostora te dodijeljene oznake poslovnih prostora obveznik fiskalizacije propisuje internim aktom, koji predočuje za potrebe poreznog nadzora.
<Mmike> ok, i di sad tu pise da ja nesmijem oznaku godine uvrstiti u to?
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> pise samo da numeracija mora biti 1, 2, 3, 4, 5... za svaku poslovni prostor ili naplatni uredjaj u posllovnom prostoru
<dodobas> Mmike:  neprekinuti numerički redoslijed
<dodobas> daklem 12013
<Mmike> znaci, ako imam 10 blagajni i 2 poslovna prostora (5 u svakom poslovnom prostoru) imam 10 nizova
<dodobas> 20131
<Mmike> dodobas, da, neprekinuti numericki redosljed, znaci, 1, 2,3, 4... ne 1, 5, 10, 20
<Mmike> znaci da mi racuni moraju slijedovati ovako: 2013-001/1/1, 2013-002/1/1, 2013-003/1/1
<dodobas> ne...
<Mmike> kak ne?
<dodobas> tip je numeric
<dodobas> dakle 2013001
<dodobas> dakle 2013002
<dodobas> dakle 2013003
<BotaniCar> interesantno, mi slijedimo numeraciju kakvu je mmike naveo i nismo imali problema (za sad)
<Mmike> ok, sporimo se oko toga sto znaci 'neprekinuti numericki redosljed'
<Mmike> right?
<dodobas> ne...
<jelly-home> ne, sporite se oko crtice
<dodobas> oko crtice
<Mmike> oko crtice?
<Mmike> kakve fakin crtice? :)
<drj_cro> dodobas: da al to nisi krenuo od 1 vec od broja 2013000 pa im ti objasni gdje je tih 2013000 racuna
<Mmike> di se u zakonu spominje crtica?
<jelly-home> Mmike: 2013-001  <- not a number
<dodobas> naravno tehcniki je to varchar2 u bazi :P
<Mmike> drj_cro, pa, nemas kaj objasnjavat, jasno je - ako si zadnji racun prije fiskalizacije izdao kao: 2013-0055, slijedeci broj, fiskalizirani, mora biti 2013-0056/1/1 (ili kakav si vec akt donio - moze i 56/1/1)
<jelly-home> tehnicki ak je to apisova strana progutala do sad, morat ce ih gutati i dalje
<Mmike> jelly, a, 56/1/1, to je number? 
<jelly-home> 56 je
<Mmike> a sto s /1/1 ?
<jelly-home> sto s tim?
<Mmike> pa to je obavezni dio  racuna
<dodobas> broj_racuna(numeric)/oznPP(varchar(20))/oznNP(numeric)
<drj_cro> saljes im posebno broj posebno oznpp i posebno oznNP(al to samo obveznici fiskalne blagajne)
<Mmike> ne saljem im nista
<Mmike> jer ne moram imati fiskalnu kasu
<drj_cro> ti nista,al moras tako iskazat na racunu
<Mmike> citam zakon u kojem pise da numeracija racuna mora sadrzavat i broj racuna i broj prodajnog mjesta i broj kase
<Mmike> to MORAM imati
<jelly-home> 56/JEB0/1
<drj_cro> damn mmike aj napravi kak hoces :)
<Mmike> pa jel pise u zakonu?
<Mmike> ti si citirao/pejstao zakon
<Mmike> nigdje ne pise da nemosh imati prvo broj prodajnog mjesta, pa broj diblera koji je izdao racun, pa broj racuna
<drj_cro> pise u clanku 11
<Mmike> erm, ne dilbera, nego kase
<Mmike> ne pise
<Mmike> di pise?
<Mmike> pise da moras imati ta tri elementa
<Mmike> nije propisan redosljed
<Mmike> pise i da moras imati posebne slijedove za svako prodajno mjesto ILI kasu
<drj_cro> kod provedbe postupka fiskalizacije iskazuju u polju broj računa u tri dijela: 
<drj_cro> 1. numerički broj računa,
<drj_cro> 2. oznaka poslovnog prostora i
<drj_cro> 3. broj naplatnog uređaja.
<drj_cro> ili ti ga pravno moras postivat sljed kako ti brojcano pise 
<Mmike> ne pise da je to obavezan redosljed
<Mmike> pise da su to obavezni elementi
<Mmike> koje moras imati
<Mmike> stovise, u slijedecoj ti je tocki dano da si sam to odredis, donosenjem internog akta
<BotaniCar> erm, mika, ako je 'nesto' broj s tockom iza, to je onda redni broj, obicno sluze tome da ti kazu kojim redom nesto napraviti 
<Mmike> znaci, zakon propisuje da: 1) moras imati ta tri elementa (br rac, oznPP, brNU), 2) da moras imati zasebne slijedove za svaki oznPP ILI brNU (sto je malo cudno/glupo), 3) da moras donjeti interni akt kojim propisujes na koji nacin ces to sve oznacavati
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jest, to je redni broj, al' to ne uvijetuje redosljed iskazivanja toga na racunu
<Mmike> da pise 'tocno ovim redosljedom'
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<Mmike> onda druga stvar
<BotaniCar> zasto bi moralo pisati,ako ti je navedeno odredjenim redosljedom, nisu sve stavke naveli u tocci jedan 
<Mmike> samo pise da broj racuna mora imati ove tri pizdarije, u tri dijela. cak ne pise nit da moras '/' koristiti kao delimiter
<drj_cro> ti mozes koristit /,-,sto god hoces vec za razdjelit polja za broj racuna
<Mmike> drj_cro, upravo tako, jer nije zakonoom propisano sto moram koristiti
<BotaniCar> ti Mmike citas kak ti pase , podsjecas me na mene :) veli ti zakon da moras stvari unijeti u tri dijela, i u nastavku ti kaze 1. (prvi) 2.(drugi) 3. (treci). Da se msililo drugacije, naveli bi ih sve u dzuture
<Mmike> (tj, mozda u zakonu o PDVu to pise, nisam do toga dosao jos)
<Mmike> ono sto je jos sporno
<Mmike> je ova recenica: "... po svakom poslovnom prostoru ili po naplatnom uređaju u poslovnom prostoru"
<Mmike> dal' to znaci da ako imam 10 prodajnih mjesta i i u svakom 20 blagajni
<Mmike> da ne moram imati poseban slijed za svaku blagajnu po prodajnom mjestu?
<drj_cro> to ti ovisi kak navedes u internom aktu
<drj_cro> oce li svaka blagajna unutar PP biti sa svojim redom brojeva,il ce sve imati zajednicki
<Mmike> znaci ako imam poslovnicu 1, u njoj racuni mogu ici: 1/1/1, 2/1/1, 3/1/2, 4/1/5, 5/1/1 ... ?
<drj_cro> da
<Mmike> yup, tako pise u zakonu
<jelly-home> mogu, al jel lakse implementirati da svaka blagajna vozi svoj counter ili da imas distribuirani sustav sa shareanim lockom
<drj_cro> pa isto ti dode :)
<jelly-home> nije ni blizu isto?
<drj_cro> ja imam korisnike koji imaju oba slucaja
<jelly-home> spof
<drj_cro> jedni imaju po kasi counter, a drugi po PP counter
<BotaniCar> ja imam problema s rrd-tool-om koji jednoj aplikaciji crta, drugoj ne :)
<Mmike> "Ako obveznik fiskalizacije sve račune naplaćuje uplatom na račun, dakle nema naplate računa sredstvima koje Zakon smatra gotovinom, ne mora nabaviti certifikat od Fine niti izdavati račune iz prilagođenog naplatnog uređaja, međutim ne smije niti primiti uplatu sredstvima koji se smatraju gotovinom."
<Mmike> to pise u faqu
<Mmike> a u zakonu pise da moras uzeti certifikat od fine, bez obzira
<drj_cro> Mmike: cert ti treba samo ako si obveznik fiskalne blagajne tj ako saljes u poreznu upravu racune
<drj_cro> ti ako ne radis sa gotovinom,radis samo preko virmana onda ne moras
<Mmike> drj_cro, u zakonu to tako ne stsoji
<Mmike> jebemu, jel' itko citao zakon? :)
<drj_cro> ja nekoliko puta i tumacio ga sa frendom iz porezne i sa brdom knjigovodja i teh specifikaciju
<Mmike> ok, i daj mi onda pokazi di to pise?
<Mmike> zanemari the specifikaciju
<Mmike> o, jebo
<Mmike> xchat ima autocomplete!
<Mmike> nemogu t.e.h napisati :)
<Mmike> the
<Mmike> etoga :)
<Mmike> "Obveznik fiskalizacije dužan je radi provedbe postupka fiskalizacije izdavanja računa od Financijske agencije nabaviti digitalni certifikat koji se u postupku fiskalizacije koristi za elektroničko potpisivanje elemenata računa te za identifikaciju obveznika fiskalizacije prilikom elektroničke razmjene podataka."
<Mmike> pardon :)
<Mmike> nisi duzan :)
<Mmike> iako se tu spominje 'postupak fiskalizacije izdavanja racuna', koji je vrlo nejasan :)
<Mmike> "Financijska agencija vodi Evidenciju obveznika fiskalizacije, a prema podacima o preuzetim digitalnim certifikatima za postupak fiskalizacije."
<Mmike> kuzis, tu pise da FINA mora imati i moj certifikat
<Mmike> jer, ja sam obveznik fiskalizacije
<Mmike> u biti treba stajati nesto a-la 'vodi evidenciju obveznika fiskalizacije koji su obvezni izdavati racune fiskalnim kasama, prema clanku tamo naprijed di to sve fino pise'
<BotaniCar> kak je pocelo ovo blebetanje ? Mmike je trazio nacin da zadovolji uvjete svog poslovanja, ili se igrate pisaca zakona ? :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, na sto se odnosi onaj 'blagajnicki maksimum'?
<drj_cro> to ti koliko najvise para mozes imati u blagajni
<drj_cro> ali ako se trzis gotovinom onda te bas briga(al opet moras imati i interni akt za to) :)
<ivoks> koji kretenizam
<Mmike> drj_cro, kak to mislis, u blagajni? to se odnosi i na kes koji dizem s bankomata?
<drj_cro> koliko znam to je vezano koliko kesha mozes imati u blagajni i ako predes taj maximum moras ga odmah nositi u banku
<drj_cro> a ako sebe smatras blagajnom onda pazi da kod sebe nemas nikad vise para od propisanog maximuma :)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> sou
<Mmike> dobio sam sad 2 maila od 2 frenda
<Mmike> u jednom porezna objasnjava da ne moras krenuti od 1.1, al' da ti broj racuna moze izgledati kako hoces (dok god sadrzi zakonom propisane elemente)
<hbogner> http://gpspp.sakura.ne.jp/rtklib/rtklib_beagleboard.htm naletio na fora link
<SilverSpace> koliko ce kod nas doci LG Nexus 4 vidim na ebay 8G za 400$
<Mmike> u drugom porezna objasnjava da ne moras krenuti od 1.1, al' da ti broj racuna mora izgedati kao 1/1/1, i nikako drugacije
<Mmike> erm, u prvom slucaju da MORAS krenuti
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> oni sami nemaju pojma
<SilverSpace> kao i obicno 
<SilverSpace> svaki sef trubi svoje
<drj_cro> Mmike: to sam ti i rekao da ne slusas njih,jel i sami ne znaju nis o tom zakonu
<drj_cro> Mmike: najbolje ti je krenuti od 1.1. sa redosljedom kako ti pise u zakonu i miran si
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> samo sto u zakonu pise da ne moram krenuti od 1.1 nego od 1.7 :)
<Mmike> ok, confirmed
<Mmike> broj racuna moze biti kako zelis
<Mmike> samo mora sadrzavati one stvari koje propisuje zakon
<Mmike> te mora postojati interni akt u kojem je odredjeno/propisani kako izgleda racun te sto koji dio znaci
<Mmike> sto ce reci da je: 2013-0056/01=5 potpuno ispravan broj racuna, ako u aktu pise da broj racuna ima oblika YYYY-XXXX/AA=B, s time da je YYYY godina, XXXX redni broj racuna dopunjen nulama, AA broj prodajnog mjesta, dopunjen nulama, a B je broj blagajne.
<drj_cro> http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/dodatni/424235.pdf
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> to je, pretpostavljam, specka sto moras slati poreznoj
<Mmike> imas pocetak toga?
<Mmike> al' opet, to se ne kosi sa zakonom
<Mmike> niti se ovo sto sam napisao kosi sa zakonom
<drj_cro> http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/2012_12_146_3156.html
<Mmike> mozda bi se kosilo da sam obvezan imati fiskalnu kasu
<drj_cro> Mmike: sto ti kaze tvoj knjigovodja na to?
<Mmike> drj_cro, nisam jos dosao do toga :)
<drj_cro> znaci vako..na kraju zakona ti pise da zakon stupa na snagu 1.1.2013 i sa time ti racuni moraju tako izgledat od 1.1.2013
<drj_cro> ono sto ti pise od 1.1.,1.4. i 1.7. ti je samo kad oveznici moraju krenuti sa fiksalnim blagajnama tako tumaci taj zakon fiskalisa ovdje do mene
<drj_cro> s/fiskalisa/fiskalica/ :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, nope, to ne pise u zakon
<Mmike> ne pise u zakonu
<drj_cro> brb oso jest
<Mmike> Ovaj Zakon stupa na snagu 1. siječnja 2013. godine, osim članka 25., članka 26. i članka 35. stavka 1. točke 8. koji stupaju na snagu 1. srpnja 2013. godine te članka 23. stavka 2. i članka 38. ovoga Zakona, koji stupaju na snagu osmoga dana od dana objave ovoga Zakona u »Narodnim novinama«.
<Mmike> pardon, krivo
<Mmike> Clanak 37.
<Mmike> unutra pise da ako si mali poduzetnik, koji ne iznajmljuje sobe niti radi jela, tek od 1.7 se mora conformat 
<Mmike> da, zakon je stupio na snagu 1.1, al' u u clanku 37 pise da isti na mene ne vrijedi do 1.7.
<Mmike> a, onaj pravilnik nigdje ne definira izgled racuna
<Mmike> ono sto si pejstao je teh specka kako ti moras poreznoj slati informacije
<Mmike> znaci, ako je moj broj racuna, utvrdjen internim aktom, ovakav: 2013-0059/21/51, i ako se zna da je broj racuna 59, broj blagajne 21 a broj poslovnog prostora 21, onda ti moras poreznoj poslati string 59/51/21
<Mmike> al' nigdje ne pise da to mora biti otisnuto na racunu tako
<Mmike> niti da je to broj racuna koji ide u knjigu IRA
<Mmike> i ino
<Mmike> "U tablici u nastavku opisan je podatkovni skup poruke zahtjeva za račun." - poruka zahtijeva za racun, znaci, specke podataka koje moras dostaviti poreznoj da bi ti ovi dali JIR nazad
<Mmike> unutra fino pise da broj racuna nemsije imati vodece nule, npr
<hbogner__> jel se na iskonovim dsl uredjanima da sloziti kakav qos ili upload limit po ip adresama, jer se desi da jedan komp zakrci cjelu vanjsku mrezu
<hbogner__> enkom ruter
<Mmike> koliko ja znam - ne
<hbogner__> tak sam si i mislil
<Mmike> imal' tu tko na bneteu?
<hbogner__> ovo zivcira
<hbogner__> idem offline
<SilverSpace> Ljepotan http://www.gp1.hr/wp-content/gallery/red-bull-rb9/front_on_vettel_lores.jpg
<dodobas> SilverSpace: samo si ti to pricaj...
<dodobas> vrsak nosa kao K...
<dodobas> ali mercedes... OMG
<dodobas> sta su ti konzumirali...
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :)
<SilverSpace> banshee ima potencionala
<jelly> Račun broj: 1380-POS1-1, veli današnji gablec
<jelly> Račun broj: 1381-POS1-1, veli kava od kolege 
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: ja imam 20276/20/1
<jelly> dakle ljudi koji su pisali su išli na sigurno i implementirali stavke točno po redoslijedu koji piše u zakonu
<ivoks> kaj moze biti -?
<ivoks> ja sam mislio da mora biti /
<ivoks> s time da ovi gore nisu referentni, jer se bave kesom
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks,  ne mora, nigdje nije definirano to
<BotaniCar> jebo ga caca i windowsi, sjebao se shadow copy servis i sjebao snapshot virtualke, sad moram vidjeti kaj bu se desilo ako probam reboot :) Sreca imam backupovlje :) 
<ivoks> koja bol i patnja
<ivoks> dobijem mail
<ivoks> u kojem je u privitku skenirani ispis dokumenta napisanog na racunalu
<jelly> :-D
<ivoks> veceras idem u http://trilogija.com/
<ivoks> pa vam sutra javim kako je
<ivoks> Lisnato tijesto punjeno karameliziranim lukom i kozjom fetom, 
<ivoks> aromatizirano uljem od tartufa
<ivoks> \o/
<jelly> zvuci kao obicno lisnato sa sirom
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> Imam doma cijeli buncek, pitanje je samo kaj ce biti prilog :)
<jelly> i mean, u krumpirusu od 5kn ide karamelizirani luk
<ivoks> al ne ide i vino ;)
<jelly> ne, ovdje se ide na kolicinu :-)
<jelly> nego, jel ima negdje web za provjeru ovih ZKI i JIR
<ivoks> ima
<ivoks> http://www.provjeri-racun.hr/provjeraracuna
<jelly> thanks
<jelly> eh, moram upgradeat kromu prvo
<ivoks> jucer mi sestra imala 18. rodjendan
<ivoks> i tak pije se i jede...
<ivoks> i jedan lik veli 'jeste vidli onaj ubuntu phone, to ce biti najbolji telefon'
<drj_cro> ok,tebe je zadivio. a seku?
<ivoks> to mi od sestricne muz
<ivoks> nije znao da se ja time bavim
<ivoks> pitao me jesam li cuo i vidio to :)
<drj_cro> :)
<jelly> nemre bit bolje od ajfona da se na glavu postavish!!!
<drj_cro> btw, si vidio/probao to? ako bude ko maemo bice moj sljedeci tel
<ivoks> njega je najvise fasciniralo da bi telefon ukopcao u 'glupi komp' i imao sve podatke na istom mjestu
<ivoks> ubuntu phone sam vidio koliko i svi ostali, na youtube filmicima
<jelly> uh, pa zar to vec nema sa iOS + iTunes, ili Android + Google
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA ce ti biti prvi koji ce reci da nema :)
<jelly> MmikeDOMA ima ajfon?
<ivoks> ne, al ne voli googlove usluge uz android
<BotaniCar> O, kako dobro :) Restartam server nakon problema s shadow-copy servisom, i nestanu virtualke, kao da ih nikad nije bilo :) 
<BotaniCar> hehe, kaze "Unexpected failure. Error code: 490@01010004" , MC KB veli "you can safely ignore this error" :) 
<ivoks> pazi sad ovo
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: http://www.autoblog.com/2013/02/01/toyota-ford-and-honda-again-top-consumer-reports-car-b/
<ivoks> trazim mazdu, nema je...
<ivoks> ah... eno je
<ivoks> 8. najgora marka :D
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> svi izlaze iz recesije, cijena nafte raste, samo mi jos uvijek ne mozemo izaci iz cumeza
<jelly> SECESIJA
<SilverSpace> glup sam glup 
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-21307019
<ivoks> ovo sto leti je maketa :D
<ivoks> cek, f117 se vise ne koristi?
<ivoks> samo 15 godina u sluzbi
<ivoks> pardon, 25
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9b/F-35_Helmet_Mounted_Display_System.jpg
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo gdje god je neki howto skoro uvijek su slike sa ubuntu
<ivoks> dragica je priznala!
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/promo/ne-sramim-se-niti-skrivam-sto-sam-ucinila
<ivoks> :D :D :D
<Vlado9A3CY> da... baterija na netbooku mi uopce ne pokazuje znakove starosti, ali joj ipak padne napon kod pokretanja i ne moze pokrenuti HD ...
<Vlado9A3CY> vec sam pomislio da mi je krepao hard
<Vlado9A3CY> f..k
<SilverSpace> fakat na netu ne mogu naci kaj je egryqu.exe
<jelly> ne zvuči dobro
<SilverSpace> na windozima avira kaze da je neki worm
<SilverSpace> samo ne kuzim kako je dosao na Rpi sd karticu
<hbogner>  jel kaze koji worm
<hbogner> ako da njega trazi
<SilverSpace> ne ne kaze
<hbogner> hmm
<SilverSpace> google pak sugestiju baca na enrique.exe worm
<SilverSpace> kaze kinez da ne radi do 19.02 i da do tada ne salje pakete
<SilverSpace> kineska nova godina
<CrazyLemon> uploadaj na virustotal i vidi koji je worm :)
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: heb ga sad sam sve obrisao 
<SilverSpace> nisam znao za to
<SilverSpace> aha nas ga majke mu spalim /home/miro/.cache/.fr-5jmeKC/egryqu.exe
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: nis ne kaze
<CrazyLemon> SilverSpace kako nista? nesto mora  :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: ak si piknuo karticu u neke poharane windowse ikad... 
<SilverSpace> Worm/AutoIt.XL
<CrazyLemon> ili ako je neka cheap kineska kartica gdje si dobio jos free worm :D
<jelly> to isto
<SilverSpace> jelly: nisam sto je najbolje obrisem i on se vrati nakon nadogradnje openeleca sto sumljam da mozda dode sa nadogradnjom 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/x0OOTR
<SilverSpace> aha ipak nesto izgleda da sam prvi puta stisnuo krivi gumb
<CrazyLemon> LanguageCode.............: Albanian
<CrazyLemon> :D
<SilverSpace> opet kad se nalazi u .cache kako je tamo doso 
<CrazyLemon> da nemas jos neki downloader  :)
<SilverSpace> downloader?
<SilverSpace> kak to mislis
<CrazyLemon> pa.. jos jedan programcic koji skine worma u slucaju da se ga izbrise 
<SilverSpace> aha nisam nista nasao 
<SilverSpace> sad sam sve pobrisao 
<SilverSpace> jedino ako preko mreze nesto ne dode sa sestrinih windoza
<Mmike> znao sam ja da je taj openelec drek
 * Mmike hides
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mozda uopce on nije kriv :)
<hbogner>  Mmike da te malo podje...am, mjeri 0 wati i 0 ampera
<Mmike> hbogner, super, ne trosis nist struje
<Mmike> hbogner, a kupim ti novi, neznam sto bih ti rekao :/ ja sam ga uredno koristio
<hbogner> Mmike, cek jos da isprobam sve
<hbogner> powerfactor mi pise 0
<hbogner> da probam prvo naci jel se da promjenit
<hbogner> wtf, spominju nekakvu batriju u manualu
<hbogner> 3.6 V Ni-MH rechargeable battery
<hbogner> tak da je moguce da je ona crkla
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jel tko dila ove routere kod nas http://www.buffalo-technology.com/en/
<hbogner> joj, mrzim one sigurnosne vijke koji imaju cudnu glavu
<hbogner> fuuj
<SilverSpace> torax
<SilverSpace> kupi si prave sarafcigere
<hbogner> ne
<hbogner> nego izgleda ko obicni ravni samo je u sredini popunjen
<jelly-home> torx su još normalni sad, ima bolesnijih
<hbogner> tako da mi treba vilica serafciger
<Vlado9A3CY> e tako, sada cu opet pustiti laptop ukljucen, bas da vidim koliko mi traje baterija... i hce li se slucajno smrznuti sam od sebe
<Vlado9A3CY> u danasnje vrijeme takvih kompleta s cudnim srafcigerima ima u svakom ducano sto prodaje kruh i mlijeko :D
<dodobas> u amerika laptop 1300$ u njemacka 1300€
<dodobas> u rvatcka... javim cim saznam :)
<hbogner> 13000kn +pdv :D
<dodobas> da bar...
<Vlado9A3CY> ovo kod mene nije laptop nego laptopic :) ... samo tren da najdem neki link :)
<dodobas> mogu si plati kartu do amerika... i tamo kupiti pa hebemu
<hbogner> daleko je amerikaaa i zlato sto sjaaaa
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zARMBSklG1c
<datase> jelly-home: Title: EKATARINA VELIKA - AMERIKA, Views: 49028, Rating: 97.46032%
<hbogner> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJFbkiCutvQ
<datase> hbogner: Title: Najbolji hrvatski tamburaši - Daleko je Amerika, Views: 62978, Rating: 100.0%
<jelly-home> ... još ništa od ulice ;-)
<hbogner> neee, nije ta
<jelly-home> (nije ni EKV)
<Vlado9A3CY> http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Toshiba-NB550D-AMD-Fusion-Netbook.46551.0.html
<hbogner> prokleta je amerika
<Vlado9A3CY> stos je da baterija fakat traje satima ...
<jelly-home> tamo je put, tamo je cilj, tamo je znak
<Vlado9A3CY> i trenutno mi pokazuje da mi je preostalo jos 9h 20 min :)
<jelly-home> Vlado9A3CY: danima?
<Vlado9A3CY> pa mogu reci i danima :)
<hbogner> http://youtu.be/OxrQsb4Yc24?t=53s
<datase> hbogner: Title: BOBAN ZDRAVKOVIC Prokleta je Amerika....TEKST PESME...., Views: 15364, Rating: 100.0%
<Vlado9A3CY> jer ga punim jednom ili najvise dvaput tjedno :)
<Vlado9A3CY> imam ga vec 18 mjeseci i nisam napravio niti 300 ciklusa punjenja praznjenja ...
<jelly-home> hbogner: jel to narodnjak ili nesto drugo
<hbogner> je nekakav, ali ima i neka cigansak verzija, mor abit
<Vlado9A3CY> zove me zena na kavu :)
<Vlado9A3CY> hoce me potkupiti da idem pec na drva zakuriti :D
<Vlado9A3CY> see you later :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> hbogner: tuzna prica o ocu gastarbajteru, skoro suzu pustih
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> nebih znao, ja sam trazi samo refren
<Vlado9A3CY> reboot :)
<Vlado9A3CY> nakon vise od dva sata na bateriji, pokazuje mi da imam struje za jos 6 sati i 30 minuta :)
<Vlado9A3CY> bas me interesira hoce li se pokrenuti :p
<Vlado9A3CY> evo radi... ali ocito me baterija zeza, iako traje i traje :)
<Vlado9A3CY> idem probati mobilnu vezu... mozda me zeza mobilni stick
<Vlado9A3CY> šljaka... ali mi je naglo pala baterija, možda je to to :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-05
<hbogner> pozdrav
<dodobas> yelooo
<Mmike> plonka balonka
<hbogner> Mmike, opet mesinu planiras :D
<Mmike> yup :)
<Mmike> nije to nista
<Mmike> jucer sam bio na mesini :/
<Mmike> lsoe
<Mmike> nakon ove svadbe idem na caj i lisce
<hbogner> ja jucer krenuo sa cajem avecer i planiram svaki dan
<hbogner> i jos vjezbao malo raydi ledja
<budz0r> jutro
<Mmike> djesi bio micekar
<BotaniCar> Dobro jutro, junacine !
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> lol: /usr/libexec/utempter/utempter :) burkum teler purkulter murbulur ! :) 
<hbogner> joj kako me danas nazivcirala drzavna birokracija
<hbogner> dgu, fuuj
<weshmashian> hbogner: pa kud prije?
<hbogner> weshmashian, pa eto radi se, a oni odredjuju pairologiju koju moras ispunjavat
<hbogner> sad me i linux hebe
<hbogner> zapeo mi copy dijalog u gui
<hbogner> sad samo cli radim
<Mmike> jasno
<Mmike> linux zajebe
<Mmike> da imas windowse, nebi bilo zajeba
<Mmike> NCtk, NCtk! :)
<hbogner> Mmike, mislim da je ipak do diska greska
<hbogner> kopiram sa externog, zapelo opet na istom mjestu
<Mmike> meni jucer crkla CF kartica di mi je OS
<Mmike> srecom, backup glavu cuva
<Mmike> pa sam imao stroj nazad in notime
<Mmike> najvise me izgnjavilo razsarafljivanje istog :)
<jelly-home> http://boingboing.net/2013/02/04/nyt-1924-hitlers.html
<BotaniCar> jelly: jel' samo mene ovo podsjeca na Smranadera ? :D
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ova nokia je skroz u kujcu http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/nokia-tableti-planu/121654.aspx
<SilverSpace> koji idioti prodali inu i sa bi oni opet radili naftnu kompaniju 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, prodali su i telekom pa bi sad napravili svoj isto
<obruT> prodali su telekom za pare koje su si ovi vratili kroz godinu dana :P
<hbogner> budale
<drj_cro> ok je to sto su prodali telekom,al nisu smjeli dat i dtk sa njime
<hbogner> drj_cro, nije ok to sto su prodali instalacije koje nisu njihove
<hbogner> ljudi su prije placali da im se dovede zica do kuce da bi imali teklefon
<drj_cro> hbogner: to i rekoh :)
<hbogner> da
<hbogner> necitam dobro
<drj_cro> sad bi jednostavno trebali samo donjet zakon da svatko ima pravo povrata novaca za uvodjenje telefona sa kamatama od dana kad su to platili :)
<hbogner> uhuu, bilo i to ljepa svota
<hbogner> nekoliko tisuca + kamate
<drj_cro> bas si racunam mislim da su moji platili oko 3kDM-a 80tih pa kamate na to ... :)
<hbogner> je dm
<hbogner> ali pocetkom 90-tih
<BotaniCar> kak ces meni (starcima) vratiti pare, ja sam u medjuvremenu prodao stan i kupio drugi ? 
<SilverSpace> ja se ne sijecam koliko je bilo DM znam da sam morao posuditi pare
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: tel linija se ne veze za stan nego uz vlasnika tel broja
<BotaniCar> s stanom smo dali i liniju
<SilverSpace> nisi prenio broj ? kaj si ponovo platio uvodenje
<SilverSpace> linije
<BotaniCar> jok, drugi je stan imao telefon
<SilverSpace> hm kako si onda prenio racun na sebe
<weshmashian> ja sam dvaput prenosio broj, na kraju otkazo fiksnu telefoniju
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne sjecam se, to su starci radili
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: kaj se mene tice i ja bi otkazao fiksnu ali samo radi stare jos postoji
<SilverSpace> doduse sad je sve u paketu tel-tv-net
<SilverSpace> za 220kn
<jelly> kod koga
<SilverSpace> btnet
<jelly> ah, kabelska
<SilverSpace> kabel 
<SilverSpace> da
<hbogner> je i mi prenjeli broj sa t-coma ne benet, samo radi stare
<SilverSpace> nadam se da ce nam potegnuti i optiku uskoro vidim da postavljaju nove ormarice pokraj starih
<jelly> hm, btnet nema provjeru dostupnosti po adresi na webu
<SilverSpace> da nema 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ja imam t-com optiku u zgradi i mogao sma ju uzeti
<hbogner> ali minimalno 20 mega sto me skupo dodje
<jelly> SilverSpace: a kakvi su sa ispadima, 24 satnom promjenom ip adrese, i flat internetom?
 * jelly bi konstatno trosio 3-10 Mbps
<SilverSpace> jelly: nisam imao nekih problema osim kaj im je los digitalni tv prijemnik 
<jelly> hbogner: a da dijelis sa susjedima
<hbogner> jelly, ionako se kasnije selim, a susjedi nisu bas nesto...
<SilverSpace> internet ok za ovih godinu dana tv koristim od prije 4godine isto nije bilo problema da su imali prekida
<hbogner> tako da, ovo je jednostavnije za kasnije
<hbogner> i jeftinije, sto je bitno
<SilverSpace> hbogner: koliko je tcom optika mjesecno
<hbogner> SilverSpace, neznam, ali ovo sve me dodje puno manje nego t-com samo telefon i internet
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne znam kako stoje po ostalim kvartovima kod nas je relativno nova cabel mreza cca 4-5godina pa je ok 
<SilverSpace> internet ide preko motorole modema 
<SilverSpace> bez wifi 
<hbogner> cisco ruter sa wifi
<hbogner> to sad ide u 3play paketu
<SilverSpace> to naplaciju extra ili si uzmes svoj kao ja tplink 
<hbogner> ali za wifi moras nadoplatiti
<SilverSpace> da ako si sam ne slozis
<jelly> i ak si sam slozis moras nadoplatiti
<SilverSpace> ? ne 
<jelly> pa kupit router
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> je ali se isplati nego njima dati 500kn ili 20kn za iznamljivanje mjesecno
<Mmike> sto rec kad ti dodje lik i trazi 2 passworda po ssh accountu? :)
<weshmashian> pass + key sa drugim passom? :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> taj sigurno zna sto je key
<Mmike> cim je trazio ovakvu nebulozu
<Mmike> a onda ovi debili
<Mmike> mediareps
<Mmike> usrali su si mysql cluster za poipizdit, al' mi smo krivi
<Mmike> joj, debila, debila, debila
<hbogner> Mmike, ali musterija ej uvijek u pravu
<weshmashian> Mmike: jbg, tek sam kasnije videl o kom se radi :)
<Mmike> hbogner, u mom slucaju musterija je najcesce debil
<hbogner_> Mmike, to nisam demantirao :D
<Mmike> kako bi izracunali zbroj velicina fajlova u nekom direktorju, grupirano po danu? :)O
<dodobas> python
<hbogner_> Mmike, uzmes digitron iz ladice i zbrajas :P
<weshmashian> Mmike: sori kaj ti nisam vjerovo kolko memorije moze kayako uzet :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, samo u chreometu, dodusde, u ffu ne uzme toliko
<Mmike> al' je tamo toliko spor da je neupotrebljiv :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ja sam glup. hvala ti.
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: kaj si i ti poceo neki vojni kayako koristiti ? :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: no idea, it works pa mi nije bitno ;)
<SilverSpace> ne losha thema http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/12/boje-beautiful-dark-gtk3-theme-for.html
<Mmike> binlogs=[(f, os.stat(f).st_size, time.localtime(os.stat(f).st_mtime)[2]) for f in glob.glob('ded*.0*')]
<Mmike> i onda
<SilverSpace> testiranje f1 live http://f1tests.info/2013.php
<Mmike> sum([f[1] for f in binlogs if f[2]==3])
<Mmike> nije bas najelengantnije :)
<Mmike> kak zaboravim na taj python, to je uzas
<SilverSpace> McLaren izgleda ima nekih problema 
<SilverSpace> aha riknula im pumpa za gorivo
<BotaniCar|2> ima li nano keyboard shortcut za 'paste' ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: a cemu ti sluzi klik na kotacicu
<SilverSpace> misa
<BotaniCar|2> imam pun Q prtljanja s tastaturom, i gubim vrijeme ako micem ruku simo tamo, jer mi je iduca akcija nakon pastea opet na tastaturi 
<BotaniCar|2> I, nemam gui, pa nisam siguran da midclick clipboard postoji 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/nexusi-vip-centrima/121662.aspx
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: aa hebga 
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj mi vecina ljudi pokusava pomoci tako da mi odgovori napitanje koje nisam pitao ? :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: http://staffwww.fullcoll.edu/sedwards/Nano/UsefulNanoKeyCommands.html#CopyAndPaste
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: :* , ma mislio sam ako tko zna napamet brate, izguglah i ja, falalepa
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: zato kaj ne razumijemo tvoje pitanje nejasno napisano :P
<BotaniCar|2> [13:10:24] <BotaniCar|2> ima li nano keyboard shortcut za 'paste' ?  <<<<< NEJASNO ?????!
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> totalka
 * SilverSpace umire od smijeha
<SilverSpace>  4.499 nexus 4  dva kupis u usa
<SilverSpace> nexus 4 je moj sljedeci telefon 
<budz0r> nexus 4 losh
<SilverSpace> budz0r: ma kaj pricas
<SilverSpace> na netu samo pohvale
<jelly> meni i stariji Nexus S izgleda ok
<SilverSpace> ne govorim o izgledu S je stvarno najbolje izgledao 
<SilverSpace> ja i nisam nikada gledao na izgled 
<jelly> kad velim izgleda mislim na to kak radi
<jelly> opceniti dojam
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> jebes izgled, meni je thinkpad look ok sto se tice izgleda
<ivoks> http://webshop.vip.hr/private/Mobilni-telefoni/LG-Nexus-4/10234
<budz0r> SilverSpace: taj mob ima jedan fail, a to je straznje staklo
<SilverSpace> joj da staklo je problem :)
<vileni> da, u kombinaciji sa pivom hoce puknuti
<ivoks> ovi sjeverno koreanci su pukli
<SilverSpace> kaj jesu 
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> rade filmice u kojima unistavaju gradove po americi
<ivoks> a sve uz pjesmu 'we are the world', americku
<BotaniCar|2> zake svi sline na nexus ? Ima lepi veliki ekran, druge mu komparativne prednosti (bar iz VIPovih specifikacija) ne vidim .
<BotaniCar|2> I, vidim da VIPova edicija ima 2x naveden mail klijent :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: zato kaj ce gore ubuntu phone OS
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ako je ubuntu, to mora da radi na svemu ! :) 
<SilverSpace> i radit ce samo kaj ce prvo doci na nexus
<BotaniCar|2> nema bo(n)ga da ja to na svoj telefon stavljam :) Android je od linuxa napravio komediju, ali ubuntu .. :) 
<BotaniCar|2> lol "A fast-evolving app ecosystem" :) A jos nisu ni telefone izdali :)
<ivoks> al prvo ce ici na galaxy nexus
<ivoks> koji je, cini se, jos uvijek bolji od nexus 4
<ivoks> LG jednostavno nije dorasao samsungu
 * BotaniCar|2 ostane zabezeknut (ima LG) :)
<ivoks> nexus 4 nije dobar kao sto je galaxy nexus bio kada je dosao
<ivoks> bar sam takav dojam stekao
<ivoks> http://www.gsmarena.com/google_nexus_4_vs_samsung_galaxy_s_iii-review-864.php
<SilverSpace> Toro Rosso ide na renault motore 2014
<BotaniCar|2> kak , na primjer apache, aplikacija zna da je nekaj symlink a ne prava fajla ?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: http://linux.die.net/man/2/stat
<BotaniCar|2> hoces reci da apache zavrti 'stat' nad svakom od zilion fajla koje pokusava posluziti u sekundi, na nekom opterecenom serveru ? Ili se check zavrti samo kod startanja servisa ? 
<BotaniCar|2> Vjerujem da to nije ni pitanje opterecenja, jer isto tako provjerava i file permissione, pa nam se serveri ne guse od toga, ali me zanima kako radi
<weshmashian> brijem da stat-ne file kad ga netko/nesto requesta
<weshmashian> might be wrong however
<BotaniCar|2> nish, apache.org i citat .. 
<BotaniCar|2> thx
<weshmashian> mozda koristi nekaj drugo, al' s obzirom na pitanje ovo mi je prvo palo na pamet :)
<BotaniCar|2> sve sto sam nasao za sad je da mogu staviti 'followsymlinks' , sto znam, ali ne i kak mehanizam detekcije radi
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: apache nikad ne serva zilion fajla u sekundi
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: namjerno sam pretjerao, neke moje servere slomi i ako ih posluzi 10 :) 
<jelly> najopterecenije instance koje imam pri ruci idu do 3000 req/s
<BotaniCar|2> Znas li ti , mozda, kako provjerava s vim ima posla ? Spomenuti 'stat' po zahtjevu, ili ?
<BotaniCar|2> *cim
<jelly> ne znam, ali cijena stat()a po svakom komadu patha tu nije ko zna kakva
<BotaniCar|2> Suglasan
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: apache to radi ako ga tako konfiguriras
<ivoks> followsymlinks je bolje of followsymlinksifownermatch
<ivoks> ovaj drugi je ubojica za performanse
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: to je , ako se ne varam, default na bilo kojem novijem apachetu zbog 'symlink attack' na shareanim hosdtovima 
<BotaniCar|2> i, nismo i dalje definirali kako je to 'tako'
<ivoks> sto?
<jelly> dakle ak hipoteteski imas DocumentRoot u /var/www/www.net.hr i serviras /var/www/www.net.hr/2012/08/11/0321007.53.jpg, manjak follow symlinks ce provjeravati samo "2012/", "08/", "11/" i samu "0321007.53.jpg"
<BotaniCar|2> pa kak zna da je symlink , a ne "prava" fajla. Stat ?
<ivoks> pa da, stat()
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: pazi, ak je ukljuceno followsymlinks, onda _ne mora_ provjeravat
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> followsymlink = no stat()
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: istina, hvala svoj trojci, samo me zanimao mehanizam provjere
<ivoks> bez icega = jedan stat()
<ivoks> followsymlinksifownermatch = dva stat()
<jelly> ako nije ukljuceno, onda mora provjeravat svaki komad patha
<jelly> (pocev od DocRoota)
<jelly> e sad, dal se dio toga kesira (imalo bi smisla keshirat rezultate za direktorije), ne znam
<jelly> u svakom slucaju ce ih cachirati VFS pa ce rezultate za stat() kernel vuci iz memorije a ne sa diska ak se cesto koriste
<BotaniCar|2> (y)
 * jelly instalira libpam0g iz squeezea na lenny i drzi fige da se sve ne strga
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: autentifikacija je precijenjena :)
<jelly> ak se strga, imam rootov shell 
<BotaniCar|2> i/ili backup  :)
<jelly> jebes bakcup ak moram ic na lokaciju
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj bi isao na lokaciju ? Lokacija nema tehnicara da gurne traku nutra ? :D
<jelly> oops, radius se strgal
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: lokacija nema admina da vrati stanje iz backupa
<BotaniCar|2> Lokacija je zaku*ac ! :)
<jelly> oops
<jelly> dpkg-deb: file `/var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.2.0-0.bpo.4-686-pae_3.2.35-2~bpo60+1_i386.deb' contains ununderstood data member data.tar.xz     , giving up
<infy-> Ako mi wifi adapter radi na ubuntu 12.10 out of box (zadnji kernel), hoće li raditi na istome kernelu ako je distribucija npr. Arch? Ima li tu kakvih promjena?
<ivoks> ovisi koji je wifi
<BotaniCar|2> ma, tko jos trosi derivate ubunturca, pa arch nema ni unity ! 
<ivoks> neki hardver ima firmware
<ivoks> neki ima udev pravila
<ivoks> oba su na diskreciji distribucije da ih poslozi
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: kaj nisu oni neki dan dodali unity
<ivoks> kernel moze biti iste verzije, a opet ne mora imati iste module kompajlirane
<infy-> ah, zahvaljujem
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ne bi znao, osim vikend-epizoda s ubuntu-om, trosim samo debian/centos
<ivoks> Asteroid će moći vidjeti dalekozorima i teleskopima svi u istočnoj Europi, Aziji i Australiji
<ivoks> proci ce izmedju zemlje i mjeseca
<weshmashian> zanimljo, nisam cuo nista o novom smaku svijeta
<Mmike> fino je pala vonn
<ivoks> :(
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.novilist.hr/var/novilist/storage/images/users/registrirani-korisnici/nardo-lacah/1403013-3-cro-HR/Nardo-Lacah_user_thumb_comment.gif ( SISE, oprez )
<ivoks> cim se helicem vozi, nije dobro
<ivoks> haha
<BotaniCar|2> Frajer (Twist) je windows troubleshooter  - http://jebo.me/pas/5
<hbogner> Mmike, proradilo ono cudo, izgleda da ga je trebalo ostavit ustekanog u struju dan-dva
<Mmike> hbogner, hoja! :)
<hbogner> valjda zato sto je bio istekan tolko dugo
<hbogner> ko ce ga znat, eto glavno da radi
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: arch ima unity
<SilverSpace> rade se krugovi http://f1tests.info/2013.php
<hbogner> a daaj kako mi danas nista neide
<hbogner> ve3c 4-ti put pokusavam povuci git
<hbogner> i svaki put stane
<SilverSpace> gita gita same kita
<hbogner> opet stao
<hbogner> 4x na 10-11% i 1x na 99%
<hbogner> nikako 100%
<SilverSpace> hm toutube skinuo video clip di su avi karabatic ispale sise a ovaj spot moze ovo nije golotinja http://is.gd/KLB3r5
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj tu samo stane 
<hbogner> ceiving objects:  11% (139/1243), 460.00 KiB | 82 KiB/s 
<hbogner> ceiving objects:  10% (136/1243), 52.00 KiB | 35 KiB/s  
<hbogner> ...
<hbogner> i stoji
<jelly> git goin'
<dodobas> git try-again
<SilverSpace> jah
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/kako-ict-om-do-sredstava-iz-eu-fondova/121671.aspx
<hbogner> 91% za sad, 9,9mib
<hbogner> Receiving objects:  91% (1141/1243), 9.98 MiB | 82 KiB/s
<hbogner> i stoji
<jelly-home> još malo pa sad će
<jelly-home> a nema --continue?
<hbogner> nisam probavao
<hbogner> hmm, nisam ovo znao: http://www.vidi.hr/Racunala/Novosti/Windows-emulator-Wine-dolazi-na-Android
<Mmike> da, --continue
<Mmike> mene to spasilo par puta :)
<Mmike> kao, neda mi se radit i to
<Mmike> i onda se pokrenem sa --continue
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> hbogner: to je friško sa FOSDEMa ovaj vikend
<jelly-home> još nisu ni video stigli uploadat
<hbogner> bas trazim, nema --continue u dokumentaciji, bar ja nisam nasao
<jelly-home> wget je očito bolji od gita onda :-D
<dodobas> hbogner: github ?
<hbogner> dodobas, da
<dodobas> mozes jednostavno skinuti ZIP
<hbogner> a budem onda tako kad normalni nacin neradi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes pogledao banshee nova serija
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> kaj je to?
<SilverSpace> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2017109/?ref_=sr_1
<SilverSpace> to je tek pocelo i meni sasvim ok 
<Mmike> nek prodje prva sezona
<Mmike> a ne da bude k'o s ovim
<Mmike> kurce
<Mmike> m
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/ona-je-hrvatica-odrasla-je-bez-grudnjaka/660982.aspx
<SilverSpace> cak i index pise :)
<SilverSpace> brzo ce to 10epizoda 15 ozujka zadnja
<dodobas> python ''.format() je kuul
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> dodobas, jesi preso na python3?
<Mmike> ja bas diveam into :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-06
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: ne... vecina third-party libova je jos na python2
<dodobas> tj. ovi o kojima ovisim
<dodobas> iako pisem kod tako da bude spreman za python3
<hbogner> jutro
<BotaniCar|2> jutro:) Ako kome kaj znaci, pal mi je server u hetzneru i support ne odgovara vec 8h
<hbogner> stigo apdejt i novi kernel, reko idem apdejtat i reboot napravit, kad ono nakon reboota mreza kaze nemere, de ponovno sve instaliraj za mrezu
<hbogner> kak se kaze nasljednik na engleskom, tipa kad trazim koji ploter je zamjenio odredjeni model?
<hbogner> o hebem ti hp
<hbogner> i njihov web
<weshmashian> mornin'
<vileni> hbogner: jesi instalirao printer na RT? :)
<hbogner> vileni, ne, nisam kasnije ni gledao
<hbogner> guzva na drugom frontu
<SilverSpace> pada li ga pada
<MmikeDOMA> kak je dobro vani :)
<MmikeDOMA> BotaniCar|2, ma da? dedicated?
<BotaniCar|2> Jest, i krivo sam napisao, 12h , ne 8h. Sad se vratio u zivot, od podrske jos ni trt ni mrt
<MmikeDOMA> sta kaze, kol'ki mu je uptime?
<BotaniCar|2> ide mi malo na kuKac taj hetzner, nemrem rsyncom raditi backup .. moram CIFS mountati, pa onda . To nije to. 
<BotaniCar|2> Uptime ? Imao je 2 mjeseca  po mom nadzornom sustavu. Bilo bi duze da nije bilo nekih updateova
<BotaniCar|2> usput, si bacil oko na linkovlje koje sam ti dal na msg ? sad su se grafici poceli puniti
<MmikeDOMA> cek
<MmikeDOMA> prvo
<MmikeDOMA> kol'ki ti je uptime? :)
<MmikeDOMA> odes na stroj i kazes: uptime
<BotaniCar|2> cega, svega mu ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> tog hecnerovog ? 
<BotaniCar|2> ima pol sata :)
<Mmike> pa da :)
<Mmike> to
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> kak mislis - nemres rsyncom radit backup?
<BotaniCar|2> s svaim dediciranim hetzner serverom (u klasi onih koje si mogu priustiti) dobijes 100GB mjesta na odvojenm serveru za potrebe backupa.
<BotaniCar|2> E, sad, problem je sto se spojiti mozes samo Ftp7ssh , ili napraviti Samba/CIFS mount.
<ivoks> pa ssh
<ivoks> rsync na ssh
<BotaniCar|2> http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Backup/en ; The direct use of rsync is not possible. The backup space can however be locally mounted using smbfs, sshfs or ftpfs, allowing a limited use of rsync. 
<BotaniCar|2> Ne moram naglasavati da je limited
<BotaniCar|2> Naravno, imam opciju backupirati na neki drugi svoj server *negdje* , ali mi je malo bandwith-expensive
<Mmike> ja to raadim
<Mmike> backupiram na tarsnap
<BotaniCar|2> nemamo istu kolicinu podataka vjerojatno
<Mmike> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Mmike> /dev/sda3              18G  5.4G   13G  31% /
<Mmike> 5 giga
<BotaniCar|2> Da, malo 
<Mmike> s tim da tarsnap zna za diferencijalnoinkrementalne bekape
<BotaniCar|2> znam , a i donosi mi dodatni trosak. Ovdje se ipak vodimo "politikom popluna" pa kemijam s onim sto imam, i kukam vama ovdje
<BotaniCar|2> iss, iidem zapalit/kava, pisem uzasno
<Mmike> a je
<Mmike> ja placam to par eura mjesecno
<Mmike> tak da, kuzim
<Mmike> jedino, lik to u amazonu ima, pitanje koliko je to secure
<hbogner> eh da backup
<hbogner> trebam slozit neki diferencijalni backup
<hbogner> sa sambe mountane cifs-om
<hbogner> samo neke sitnice koje sam pokusavao nedaju samo promjene nego sve
<hbogner> imate savijet
<hbogner> diff mi da promjene ali ih onda treba kopirati
<hbogner> sto nisam uspio
<Mmike> hbogner, nesto 'za po doma'?
<Mmike> ili enterprise dislocirana brija?
<hbogner> Mmike, ured, sve na lan-u
<hbogner> sad mi rsync complet napravi za cca 350 sekundi, ali ja bi samo dnevni diff
<BotaniCar|2> kaj se smjestaja tice, dobro je, pise na sajtu da koriste stari sustav ( prezivljava ispad do dva datacentra) , ne ovaj novi
<SilverSpace> same problemi
<ivoks> bacula :)
<ivoks> backupiraj sa servera, ne ono sto se exporta cifsom
<Mmike> hbogner, rdiff-backup
<Mmike> hbogner, rdiff-backup pokreces koliko puta zelis dnevno, odredis retenciju, i ine djidje, i vozi
<Mmike> ak ti se da izjebavat s baculom, mosh i to, al' brijem da ti je to malo overhead za ovo kaj ti treba
<Mmike> ak imas 10+ servera i ak imas razne polisije, onda ce te rdiff-backup izjebat jer ces morat sam sve izskriptirat i slozit
<Mmike> al' ak imas jednu kistru koju moras backupirati - rdiff-backup
<hbogner> ivoks, Mmike thx, da bacula je malo overkill, budem pogledao rdiff-backup
<hbogner> Mmike, da, jedan nas bi bacao na lokalni disk
<Mmike> hbogner, ne zaboravi testirati restore
<Mmike> bez toga k'o da nemas backup
<BotaniCar|2> Jos gore :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jos gore, da! :)
<Mmike> mislis da ga imas, a nemas ga :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ma bitno da mogu naci fajl od odredjenog trenutka ako netko nesto sjebe
<Mmike> hbogner, mozda tebi treba versioning control, a ne backup? :)
<hbogner> nope, vise da jednom dnevno povucem promjene, ostalo je previse
<hbogner> version-control je fora, ali milim da je u ovoj situaciji previse
<SilverSpace> http://f1tests.info/2013.php?rev=on
<Mmike> rdiff-backup
<Mmike> jedino je malo sporinjav, pisan je u pythonu
<Mmike> i ne treba ti infrastruktura nikakva
<hbogner> evo, testiram
<hbogner> thx
<SilverSpace> lijepo je opet cuti taj zvuk http://is.gd/PbWkLf
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jedva cekqam :)
<Mmike> bas jutros pricao zeni u autu kak - jedva cekam
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: bez gledanja - dialup zvuk? :)
<Mmike> osmjeh je odao da je vesela radi mene, al' nikako ne kuzi :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, ne, mi smo gikovi sa sirim pogledom :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: so, dialup zvku stotine modema?
<Mmike> weshmashian, a klikni link :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: ma jesam, al nisam gledo, predmnijevam da je f1 :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' da je F1 osla u kurac zadnjih 10ak godina? :)
<Mmike> al' jelda da i dalje uzivamo u njoj? :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, kakvo elegantno izbjegavanje posla
<Mmike> frajeru je 'crko vpn'
<Mmike> :)
<weshmashian> :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mozda smo mi stariji pa smo i zahtjevniji :)
<SilverSpace> ali dobre su ove zadnje tri sezone :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://is.gd/A6a0xI dobar pocetak ;)
<SilverSpace> TR bude iznanedenje ove godine
<hbogner> Mmike, sta si reko koja dostava cevapa na kneziji?
<dodobas> ah fak... pala mi vrijednost rada za 2$... zbog pada vrijednosti južnoafričkog Randa u odnosu na ostale valute 
<dodobas> :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: lol
<dodobas> ah kad placaju u toj valuti :)
<SilverSpace> morat ces malo vise kopati onda da to nadoknadis
<dodobas> nah... dobro je i ovo
<SilverSpace> lol kako svi rade iza zavjesa u jerezu svi nesto skrivaju
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ima negdje live feed ?
<SilverSpace> nema 
<Mmike> hbogner, pero zdero
<Mmike> nisu cevapi
<Mmike> tj, ima i cevapa
<Mmike> al' ima svega
<SilverSpace> dodobas: na sky je navecer oko 21 samo reportaza 
<SilverSpace> hm kako proxy slozit na xbmc
<SilverSpace> obruT: jes tu :P
<Mmike> proxy?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj se cudis nemam ti ja pojma o tome
<SilverSpace> op danas je S. Perez na stazi
<dodobas> SilverSpace: Hamilton i Razia...
<obruT> SilverSpace: jesam
<obruT> SilverSpace: al ne pratim bas kanal, pogledam kad me netko trigerira :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<Mmike> padao je snijeg
<Mmike> i pokreio je snijeg
<Mmike> ovaj
<Mmike> rbijeg
<dodobas> fishcarp
<SilverSpace> iBrijeg
<SilverSpace> Oprez, muškarci! Previše gledanja TV-a smanjuje broj spermija
<dodobas> SilverSpace: samo ako se seksas dok gledas tv 
<jelly> SilverSpace: nije to od gledanja nego od sjedenja
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> Tkos e uspijeva sexati i gledati TV ? 
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: ja
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: razvijam neke aplikacije koje se vrte na tv-u pa ono, jebem se s tim
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, kak na windowsima pitam neki drugi dns da resolva nesto?
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ovisi ko je u kom smjeru pozicioniran i koliko se rutinski odradjuje
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/NYZHZo
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj ozbiljno :)
<SilverSpace> jos uz kokice
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT_: start > run > cmd > nslookuop > server XYZ
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: da mi je sex i najgora rutina, prije bi si pustil neki pornic u glavi nego gledao u Hloverku :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, thnx, google mi pomogo :)
 * Mmike si NEBI pustio pornic!
<BotaniCar|2> Znam da se palis na Hloverku 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> budimo iskreni, tko se NE pali na Hloverku
<hbogner> Mmike, ti ih snimas?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> ja ih pregledavam
<Mmike> 'ne cuje se zvuk'
<Mmike> 'ne radi seeking'
<Mmike> 'kad seekas na tu i tu, onda se raaspadne video'
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, ti se javio tko iz hecnera?
<BotaniCar|2> Je :) Da sam im otvorio ticket na krivi nacin :) :) I ni slova o uzroku ispada .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Sad jebem oca i majku na ne-proaktivnosti, napisao sam im da je sranje, mogli su i sami proslijediti nekam 
<SilverSpace> eto uvijek je kriv netko izmedu stolca i tipkovnice
<Mmike> los je dolphin :/
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: to je tak sa jeftinjak porviderom, pricas sa skriptom i moras joj proslijediti ispravne parametre
<BotaniCar|2> Nista sto dobra doza galame nece rijesiti
<ivoks> jao...
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C4%90eravica
<ivoks> The Republic of Kosovo[a] views this region where Đeravica lies as forming its national border with Albania. Serbia in turn considers the territory of Kosovo an integral part of its land and therefore recognises the region where Đeravica lies as being Albania's border with Serbia.
<ivoks> jadna wikipedia je zbunjena
<ivoks> znate da slovenci rade na novoj zastavi?
<SilverSpace> kaj tina maze ide na zastavu
<ivoks> http://www.rtvslo.si/slovenija/znani-nagrajenci-za-nove-drzavne-simbole/11313
<ivoks> bilo prije 10 godina
<hbogner_> o hebem ti genijalce koji rade u cad-u
<hbogner_> naprave mi liniju sa 28k tocaka u 3d sa visinom 0, a kad ju napravim simplify da pojednostavi na max svakih 10cm tocku dobijem 1300 tocaka, znaci ona razlika je bila gusce rasporedjena od 10 cm
<hbogner_> mislim da je cak bilo gusce od centimetra
<hbogner_> duzina linije je preko 50 km
<hbogner_> cak je tako bilo na nekim ravnim dionicama
<hbogner_> neke su bile ok
<hbogner_> to je ko da mi neka aplikacija trpa zapis u log svake sekunde, i kaze da je sve u redu
<Mmike> eh, hbognereu :)
<Mmike> da vidis kako django radi logove
<Mmike> to je milina jedna :
<dodobas> Mmike: logove ?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> one u mail :)
<dodobas> cuj... kad 'admin' ne zna podesiti
<Mmike> mah, to je nepodesivo
<dodobas> e hebiga Mmike ... 
<jelly> a jel bar nepoderivo uz to
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> osim ak ti ne nestane mjesta :)
<hbogner_> Mmike, saznat cu kakve radi
<hbogner_> nastavak optimizac ije, 19k na 0.7k
<dodobas> hbogner_: optimizacije ?
<hbogner_> dodobas, na 200m ravne dionice 356 tocaka
<BotaniCar|2> imam ubuntu 11.10 , mogu li samo lupiti 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ili je pozeljno nadograditi drugacije ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, drukcije
<Mmike> do-release-upgrade
<Mmike> ako bas zelis iz shella
<ivoks> ja ne vidim iz njegovog pitanja da zeli nadograditi na novu verziju ubuntua
<Mmike> ivoks, :)
<BotaniCar|2> fala obojci , jednom na usluznosti, drugom na pazljivom citanju :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, zelis upgrade na noviji ubuntu, ?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: ne :) 
 * Mmike failed
<BotaniCar|2> htio bi ovaj pokrpati, pa snapshot, pa kak bude
<Mmike> onda mosh dist-upgrade iz terminala :)
<Mmike> ovo 'nadograditi' me zbunilo
<BotaniCar|2> Ma, sorry, tu mijesam terminologiju koju mi namecu kolege i uprava, umjesto da pitam na 'ngleskom :)
<BotaniCar|2> mislim, ako ovo sve prodje kak treba, probati cu podici i verziju, ali prvo snapshot azurnog 11.x sistema
<ivoks> axe efekt
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvBDLAA1hFE
<datase> ivoks: Title: Candice Swanepoel and her AXE Astronaut, Views: 68697, Rating: 91.57895%
<ivoks> bemti ove slovence
<ivoks> odes na web stranicu hotela
<ivoks> rezerviras
<ivoks> i dobijes potvrdu rezervacije od austrijske firme
<jelly> koja je vlasnik?
<ivoks> mislim da nije
<ivoks> jer je to mail od slovenia.info, sto je slovenska turisticka nesto
<ivoks> al cini se da to jesu oni
<ivoks>  We would like to inform you that we have used your credit card information only as a guarantee, which means that the whole amount should be paid on spot at arrival. 
<ivoks> wtf? nisu me ni pitali za karticu :)
<ivoks> Tel. +386 8 200 4000, Email: info@2864.si
<ivoks> joj, slovenci, kak ste neozbiljni
<hbogner_> zakaj neozbiljni?
<hbogner_> pa to je naziv koji se rtemelji na visini triglava
<dodobas> hmm, ja bih mijenjao triglav za piranski zaljev
<ivoks> hbogner_: zato kaj je to kontakt email za hotel sa sasvim durgom domenom
<ivoks> a potvrda rezervacije dolazi sa domene nestoblabla.tv
<ivoks> racun je ispisan u insbrucku
<hbogner_> ahaa
<hbogner_> ok, to druga stvar
<ivoks> sve je zbrda zdola
<SilverSpace> nogomet
 * Mmike odlazi iz supporta!
<Mmike> TA-DAH!
<dodobas> Mmike: cestitam
<dodobas> odazis i product testere ? :)
<dodobas> *u
<Mmike> u R&D :)
<weshmashian> yay! :)
<SilverSpace> Hamilton malo ruje po zidu sa mercedesom
<dodobas> o da...
<dodobas> super je Mercedes
<SilverSpace> dodobas: pa je :)
<SilverSpace> los vozac
<ivoks> Mmike: yay
<ivoks> Mmike: nesto slicno se i meni desilo nedavno :)
<ivoks> dakle... na steamu, linux korisnici cine 1% korisnika
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaj su sad poludili svi bi tp-link routere
<jelly> hm, .ga TLD postoji, ali nisu bas aktivni
<jelly> steta, bas bi dobro sjelo za neku domenu
<weshmashian> jelly: jebi.ga? jebi.se?
<weshmashian> i'm off :P
<jelly> se već ima
<ivoks> i jebi.ca je slobodno :)
<ivoks> jebi.eu je isto slobodno :)
<ivoks> jebote.eu za 10$ godisnje
<SilverSpace> :) jebote.eu
<jelly> ivoks: valjda, nejebi.ca
<SilverSpace> Dell kupio Dell
<dodobas> yelloo
<SilverSpace> netstat -ntu | awk '{print $5}' | cut -d: -f1 | sort | uniq -c | sort -n
<dodobas> vec dugo nisam preuzimao nesto na 10kb/s :)
<dodobas> Downloading Django-1.4.3.tar.gz (7.7MB):  93%  7.2MB
<dodobas> traje li ga traje...
<SilverSpace> dodobas: krivi link :)
<dodobas> nije krivi... jednostavno je spor
<SilverSpace> zanimlivo od epsona http://is.gd/Y9D5PU
<jelly-home> everything old is new again
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jes vidio Arch dobio unity
<dodobas> SilverSpace: dakle prelazis na Arch? :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: pa mogo bi :)
<jelly-home> heh
<jelly-home> --> Brlja (5d8ea5ee@gateway/web/freenode/ip.93.142.165.238) has joined #cubieboard
<jelly-home> simpatican nickname
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ti je stigo cubieboard
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: je, prosli tjedan
<SilverSpace> jes isprobao
<SilverSpace> joj kako ljudi ne slusaju 
<SilverSpace> kazem kaj treba kupiti i on kupi sasvim trece jer mu je trgovac rekao da je to najbolje
<SilverSpace> LN
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: laku noc, onda!
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-07
<Mmike> mkjl
<ivoks> yo
<Mmike> ima dana kad se tako JEDVA dignem
<ivoks> ja sam se danas konacno dignuo prije 7
<Mmike> mhlj
<Mmike> trebao sam prespavati danas
<Mmike> opet pijem kavu k'o blesav
<dodobas> Mmike: kad se ne pridrzavas pravila... zadnja piva u 21h :)
<Mmike> mah, nisam
<Mmike> popio sam prekjucer polu/gemist, oko 15 sati
<Mmike> zadnji alkohol
<Mmike> neg sam nesh bolecljiv, pa sam sav fljrblav
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> prvi telefon u 10. mjesecu
<Mmike> ivoks, hecner, ti zadovoljan s njima?
<ivoks> Mmike: da, jesam
<dodobas> Mmike: R&D perl ili ?
<Mmike> dodobas, vjerojatno python
<ivoks> dobrodosao :)
<Mmike> dodobas, al' da, i perl, i ruby
<Mmike> ivoks, ja isto nemam nikakvih problema, doduse, ja samo 4 virtualke imam tamo. Botanicar se nesto zalio jucer, a frend trazi preporuku, pa eto :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ja pokusavam frenda nagovoriti da prebaci sve iz xss4all u hetzner
<Mmike> xss4all
<Mmike> yaaaaaoooooooooooooo
<Mmike> build up memoriess :)
<Mmike> oni su u nizozemskoj, right?
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> "XS4ALL (a play on the English pronunciation of access for all) is the third-oldest Internet service provider (ISP) in the Netherlands,"
<Mmike> irc botove sam imao tamo 97me :)
<hbogner> jutro
<ivoks> sve me strah ove pusicke
<ivoks> kada ona kaze da je rijesila sva strucna pitanja za manje od sat vremena
<ivoks> 2013-02-07 08:25:11 2045 TRACE nova.api.openstack     raise NotImplementedError()
<ivoks> aj u kujac :)
<hbogner> vileni, jesi tu?
<hbogner> kad smo pricali o napajanju: http://telebit.hr/Jedinica-napajanja-Corsair-600W-CX600V2-CP-9020048-EU--ATX--120mm--80-plus-Certified--PCIe-VGA-8p-2x--EPS--SATA-6x--Mole/p/815724002.aspx
<hbogner> jel ovo bolje :D
<vileni> hbogner: od lc power sigurno :)
<hbogner> he he eh
<hbogner> i duplo skuplje
<vileni> pa nadji nesto slabiji :)
<vileni> nije da tjeras gtx480 ili tako nesto
<hbogner> cpu ~110w,  gpu ~135w
<hbogner> 500? http://telebit.hr/Jedinica-napajanja-Corsair-500W-CX500V2-CP-9020047-EU--ATX--120mm--80-plus-Certified--PCIe-VGA-8p-2x--EPS--SATA-5x--Mole/p/1000282329.aspx
<vileni> meni gpu idlea na 130w :)
<hbogner> 40kn razlike za 100w
<vileni> i nije ti neka usteda :)
<hbogner> zato sma i gledao 600
<jelly-home> uh, to je 100kn ako je komp stalno ukljucen
<vileni> jelly-home: 100kn na koliko? :)
<jelly-home> svaki mjesec
<vileni> na svu srecu, nije ukljucen stalno :)
<vileni> ali hbogner ce mi posuditi ono za mjeriti potrosnju jel
<hbogner> vileni :D
<vileni> da vidim koliko vuce kad upalim BF3
<hbogner> sad mi kaze da komp i monitor vuku 75w
<hbogner> sto mi malo cudno
<vileni> pa zasto
<vileni> vidio sam i3 koji kompletan vuce 17w
<vileni> bez monitora
<ivoks> ah taj postgres
<ivoks> mysql je bolji :)
<hbogner> kokiiiceee
<hbogner> di je Mmike 
<hbogner> ko oce slane a tko americke masne?
<ivoks> paralelno kreiranje zapisa u bazi
<ivoks> mysql radi, postgres ne
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> ok, vidi se skok u portosnji kad ga opteretim50%, sad ej na 100w
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/quantum/+bug/1110807
<dodobas> ivoks: kriv je developer a ne baza
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kakva je to notorna glupost? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pogledaj link bit ce ti jasno
<ivoks> dodobas: mislis? zasto radi sa svime drugime? mislim, ne iskljucujem mogucnost da je bug u sql alchemyu ili negdje
<ivoks> ali poanta je da problem ne postoji na mysqlu
<dodobas> ivoks: kad je to 'bug' u mysqlu
<dodobas> ovaj feature
<ivoks> doduse, mogao bi probati sa sqliteom
<BotaniCar|2> morning ! 
<Mmike> ivoks, imas li MyISAM ili InnoDB tablice po kojima se to desava?
<Mmike> ako imas MyISAM, to bi moglo objasniti zasto nemas 'bug' u mysqlu
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, kak je zavrsila hecner storija?
<ivoks> innodb
<Mmike> "In postgresql, two simultaneous selects on the table ipavailabilityranges will give the same results for a free ip adres, even when protected by a transaction. A better, but non-portable way would be "select for update"."
<BotaniCar|2> Nikak, ja sam na kraju rebootao stroj jer mi je bilo frka da proradi sto prije, oni se povratno nisu javili da mi vele sto je bio uzrok pada .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, jos uvijek nisi dobio feedback nazad?
<dodobas> MVCC... osnove
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: jok
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: non-ECC memorija ?
<Mmike> ivoks, to nije bug u postgresu nego bug u onome sto komunicira s postgresom
<ivoks> velim, moguce
<Mmike> ivoks, gotovo sigurno
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: moze biti kojesta. Ja s udaaljenosti od 500km i bez unosa u logovima mogu samo nagadjati 
<Mmike> ivoks, mosh upaliti general log za mysql kad radis taj test i pejstati SQLove koji se dese nekud na pastebin?
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: pa jel ti server ima ECC ili non-ECC memoriju
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, jesi poslo 'picka vam mater' mail?
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: jakako
<Mmike> dodobas, pa jel' to bitno? :) bitno je da mu se nisu javili nazad, uopce! :)
<BotaniCar|2> tocno
<dodobas> ako je non-ECC onda imas 1-2 random freeza godisnje, deal with-it :)
<Mmike> da ja to (ne)napravim, dobio bih otkaz samo tako :)
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: sad ti je Mmike napisao kaj je bitno
<jelly-home> Mmike: jos gore, ak u mysqlu radi, to moze znacit da isti leaka promjene izmedju istovremenih txija
<Mmike> jelly-home, dvojim, vjerojatno se desi neki implicitni lock
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: nikad ja necu kuziti taj entepriz support fore :)
<Mmike> iako SELECT FOR UPDATE nije platform dependent, to radi i u MySQLu i u Postgresu
<ivoks> sqlite je isto ok
<Mmike> ivoks, naravno da je kad sql nezna za multiconnecting :)
<Mmike> pa se sve desi jedno iza drugog
<ivoks> fakat :)
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: pa nema to veze s entrprajzom, ti i ja mozemo imati dvije praonice vesa, ako ti ja delegiram neki prljavi ves i zaglavi kod tebe, za ocekivati je da mi javis da ces oprati sutra, ili da ces vratiti, ili da odjebem, ili bilo kaj. 
<ivoks> ajde da probam sa postgresql
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: well, ti meni ne delegiras prljavi ves, neog placas uslugu pranja vesa... u jednom trenutku usluga nije radila, sad opet radi... poslovna tajna zasto nije radila :)
<Mmike> ivoks, upali sql log u postgresu (log_min_statement_duration=0 (ili tako nekako)), pa pejstaj isti
<Mmike> jer, fakat 'smrdi' na 'netko ne zna nista o transaction isolation levelima i impllicitnom lockingu'
<Mmike> i koristi 'bug' u mysqlu 
<BotaniCar|2> ne sljaka to bas tako, ti si mi duzan reci zakaj nisi oprao ves u roku. I, na koncu,stvar je neke kulture da javis da ce meni klijenti biti 2 dana duze bez cistih gaca, da ih mogu obavijestitiii. Jer, ako necu, izgubiti cu ih, a time i ti prihod koji dobijas od mene
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, nije bas. zakaj bi ti bio duzan reci? jel' se icime to obavezao?
<Mmike> kol'ko para, tol'ko muzike
<Mmike> ja bi mu jedino usro sve te gace i ostavio mu ih tamo :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: jesi, samim time sto imas biznis
<BotaniCar|2> Ugovor ? SLA ? Ako izadjes iz njega, MORAS reci kaj je bili i/ili kompenzirati stetu
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: show us the SLA :)
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: zakaj bi ti pokazivao svoj SLA s njima ? :) Napravi svoj :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: njihov...
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2, da, jel' ti pise unutra kaj o tome? :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, pa, to ti nalaze zdrav razum, pristojnost i ino. Al' ako nema zakonske osnove, nema zakonske osnove.
<ivoks> da, naletavam na bug s pgsqlom
<hbogner> o hebem ti projektante, frajer  mi stavi 5 linija jednu preko druge, u istom layer-u, svaka druge deljine, 120,100,80,.. i druge boje jer im je tako ljepo za prikaz
<Mmike> ivoks, koliko komplicirano je sloziti testenv kod mene doma? Stock ubuntu, ili moram nesto prtljati?
<hbogner> i sad ja to moram cistit da bi bilo upotrebljivo
<ivoks> a nije bas trivijalno...
<Mmike> ivoks, aj pejstaj onda sql log i od postgresa i od mysqla
<Mmike> jer, to nije bug u postgresu :)
<Mmike> to je bug u pristupu postgresu
<ivoks> vjerojatno
<Mmike> stovise, ono sto si na pocetku rekao - prava istina je da mysql nezna utrpavati vise zapisa od jednom, postges zna
<Mmike> a onaj tko je programirao se nije osigurao, pa nema serijalizacije
<Mmike> SELECT ip FROM freeIPs ORDER BY ip LIMIT 1 FOR UPDATE
<Mmike> tako nekako
<Mmike> bez onog 'FOR UPDATE' nema lockinga
<Mmike> a sad, zasto mysql sa InnoDBom napravi lock, beats me
<Mmike> (mozda ne napravi, nego, opet, bug u libu iznad)
<Mmike> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.5/en/innodb-locking-reads.html <- mysql uredno podrzava FOR UPDATE
<ivoks> da, sve ok... moram potraziti dio koda koji se bavi time, pa cemo vidjeti
<ivoks> to bi bio select for update?
<Mmike> da, al', spominjes sql alchemy
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> pa pretpostavljam da nekoj klasi namjestis neki property koji onda napravi eksplicitni lock
<ivoks> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10081121/sqlalchemy-select-for-update-example
<Mmike> sec
<ivoks> cek... moram nestati na par minuta :)
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> pa to je jednostavno
 * Mmike nikako da prigrli sqlalchemy
<weshmashian> mornin'
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ako ga ne koristis kao ORM onda bi ti se mogao svidjeti
<Mmike> dodobas, gubi mi se smisao jer mi je cijeli interface prema bazi uvijek u postgresovim storama
<Mmike> nikad ne kazem: SELECT username FROM users WHERE id = 5, kazem: select users_get_username(5);
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<dodobas> Mmike: onda sqlalchemy nije za tebe... nego RAW psycopg2
<Mmike> jest, do sam obicno koristio
<dodobas> IMHO ako neki orm salje los query u bazu.. onda SAMO taj query rewritas...
<Mmike> ma, problem mi je s dizajnom. rijetko kad mi tablice u bazi mogu biti preslika objekata
<dodobas> jer za 95% slucajeva radi OK... i uopce ne moram razmisljati o tome
<obruT> ajme, opet iste price :)
<Mmike> tj, rijetko kad mogu (jednostavno) tablice u bazi preslikati u objekte
<dodobas> kad razmisljas o tablicama...
<Mmike> pa razmisljam o podacima
<obruT> tablice, baze, ORM-ovi, trincarije :)
<Mmike> talibce su mi prirodne za organizirati podatke, objekti nisu
<dodobas> to kako su podaci spremljeni... whocares...
<Mmike> da, los DBA i povrsan programer ima 'whocares' stav :)
<Mmike> (not that you're any of those two!) :)
<Mmike> nevjerojatno
<Mmike> pa kaj sam VEC?! popio kavu
<dodobas> jer da se toliko brines oko podatka... isao bi prtljati s c structovima i rekompalirati pg... za svaki projekt...
<dodobas> tj. nacinu kako su spremljeni...
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> objekti te tjeraju u los (krivi) dizajn
<weshmashian> Mmike: ja sam ju VEC prolio :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, ooo :) meni se to nije desilo vec jako dugo. jedno 6-7 dana sigurno :)
<weshmashian> men' prvi put jutros nakon x mjeseci :)
<dodobas> Mmike: kad razmisljas o objektima kao... necem sto je spremljeno u bazi... a nije :)
<Mmike> dodobas, ti mora da imas vrlo jednostavne modele ;)
<dodobas> uh... dodji jednom do mene pa ti pokazem sto je jednostavno...
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/za-jovanovicev-program-je-svaki-drugi-katolik-i-svaki-treci-hdz-ovac/1083635/
<ivoks> oh... cini se da sam popravio :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' je serijalizacija/locking issue?
<Mmike> dodobas, bio vise puta, al' skrivas to k'o microsoft source kod :)
<dodobas> nope.. nego ti stalno piljis u p0rn svoj...
<ivoks> Mmike: je
<ivoks>         range_qry = context.session.query(
<ivoks>             models_v2.IPAvailabilityRange).join(
<ivoks>                 models_v2.IPAllocationPool)
<ivoks> prebacio u:
<ivoks>         range_qry = context.session.query(
<ivoks>             models_v2.IPAvailabilityRange).join(
<ivoks>                 models_v2.IPAllocationPool).with_lockmode('update')
<ivoks> prvi test je prosao bez problema
<ivoks> moram jos testirati mysql i sqlite
<Mmike> dodobas, e, vidimo se onda iduci tjedan jedan dan, mozemo i jest otic :)
<dodobas> jes jes
<dodobas> samo nemoj srijedu, moram vozit macka na odstranjivanje muskosti
<dodobas> i u cetvrak imam ispit ...
<ivoks> zlostavljacu
<dodobas> ivoks: a tuzi me... marku grubnicu...
<Mmike> dodobas, osh onda cet, nakon ispita?
<Mmike> ivoks, zgodan test da vidis dal' sqlalchemy dobro radi :)
<dodobas> Mmike: cujemo se jos
<Mmike> jojo
<dodobas> Mmike: ispit ce biti od 12-13
<dodobas> Mmike: http://citusdata.com/blog/57-postgresql-full-text-search
<dodobas> hehe
<hbogner> e Mmike pitanjce
<hbogner> kako sa rdiff-backup iz izvuci cjelokupni snapshot za neki dan
<hbogner> tipa zelim sve od dana tog i tog
<dodobas> hbogner: backuppc no good ?
<Mmike> dodobas, ma joj
<hbogner> rdiff-backup -r 1D test/ test2/
<hbogner>  nasao ovo
<Mmike> dodobas, lik me trazio da mu portam to u stable postgres :)
<hbogner> znaci kreira snapshot od tog dana
<dodobas> Mmike: que ? :)
 * Mmike instalira rdiff-backup i cita man stranicu za dodobasa
<Mmike> dodobas, pa koristi lik 9.1, i hoce fulltext search, al' mu tsearh2 ne valja i hoce to ubuildano unutra
<Mmike> a ja sam glup bio pa sam mu objasnio da je to externi modul
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> debili
<Mmike> nevjerojatna kolicina debila
<Mmike> eto na, sjebo mysql
<Mmike> ovaj put nije on, ja sam
<dodobas> Mmike: manje kave... disi... :)
<dodobas> jel znate neki servis za održavanje 'zivotopisa'
<dodobas> lagano se gubim...
<dodobas> tipa ono... imas kategorije.. i onda poklikas checkboxove i 'generate'
<SilverSpace> dan
<hbogner> Mmike, eto uspio
<hbogner> nego jesi to citao za dodobasa ili mene? :d
<SilverSpace> ides kaj ste se jutros raspricali 
<Mmike> hbogner, odustao, posvetio se mysql koji sam usrao
<hbogner> ma skuzio ja svoje :D
<hbogner> samo jos neke sitnice moram skuzit
<hbogner> ali dobijem daily snapshot
<Mmike> da, a sto bi ti htio?
<hbogner> ma dobijem daily snapshot za neki dan ako zelim
<hbogner> napredak za sad
<Mmike> a, ti bi htio, sto?
<hbogner> sad jos jedino dobiti export promjena koje su bile neki dan
<hbogner> znaci taj dan su promjenjeni samo ti fajlovi
<Mmike> -l ti nije dobar?
<hbogner> a mozda nemam dobar test set :D
<hbogner> iskreno nisam ga ni probao :D
<Mmike> aha :)
<Mmike> ok
<hbogner> zahebavam se s drugom svati, ovo je kadf stignem, dok CAD softver vrti svoje
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> svati
<Mmike> bero se zeni u subotu :)
<SilverSpace> pih dosada
<hbogner> SilverSpace, cim si doso svi zasutili :D
<SilverSpace> pauza marenda
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zakon je Rpi 
<SilverSpace> zakon
<SilverSpace> naravno sa openelec
<ivoks> super su mi ljudi koji me zovu nakon sto mi posalju mail
<SilverSpace> ubuntu phone vec na jesen 
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj te pitaju dali ti je stigao mail :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> i pazi... to me zovu informaticki inzenjeri drzavne institucije
<SilverSpace> imam i ja takvih likova
<ivoks> a dobiju reply da je mail zaprimljen
<ivoks> link na ticket, sve
<hbogner> mozda im to zavrsi u spam-u :D
<hbogner> pa neznaju
<ivoks> Mmike: eh... ono nije dovoljno...
<Mmike> ivoks, sto bi?
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam siguran, cek...
<ivoks> Mmike: duplicate key value violates unique constraint
<ivoks> mislim da samo na jos par mjesta moram dodati locking
<Mmike> ivoks, vjerojatno
<ivoks> da, nisam dodao na alokaciju, samo na kreiranje
<ivoks> "Multiple rows were found for one()"
<ivoks> a jeb...
<SilverSpace> hm http://www.poslovni.hr/hrvatska/bandic-nadmudrio-ericsson-radi-novi-telekom-a-ne-wi-fi-229591
<SilverSpace> N. Rosberg je brz u mercedesu 
<Mmike> ivoks, vikni ako stanes, zaintrigirao si me s time skroz, pa bih proboa doma sloziti si testenv
<Mmike> jel' treba tko pcmcia wifi kartice?
<jelly> <Brogi> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/objavljeni-konacni-podaci-baumgartnerova-slobodnog-pada-s-ruba-svemira/661160.aspx
<jelly> <Brogi> Vrijeme potrebno za postizanje brzine svjetlosti tijekom slobodnog pada: 34 sekunde
<jelly> <Brogi> WARP!
<Mmike> hehehe :)
<hbogner> lol, brzine svjetlosti :d
<SilverSpace> dali vam i dalje chrome nema tab kad je samo jedan prozor otvoren?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ima
<SilverSpace> vratili su znaci to
<hbogner> mene je to uvijek zivciralo, ako imam samo jedan nezelim vidjet njegov tab
<jelly> Mmike: bad 16bit pcmcia, ili cardbus?
<jelly> baš
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> kak to znam? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: rijesio... trebalo je lockove staviti na prava mjesta
<Mmike> ivoks, ++
<ivoks> alokacija, create i delete
<ivoks> fuck
<jelly> Mmike: cardbus izgleda i je PCI kad ga ustekas
<ivoks> prerano sam rekao
<Mmike> radi i s mysqlom kak spada?
<Mmike> ivoks,  :) 
<Mmike> jelly, educirao se upravo - cardbus su obje kartice :)
<jelly> Mmike: i obicno ima pozlaceni limic
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> ne samo to
<ivoks> ok, ovo je nesto sasvim drugo
<ivoks> Mmike: imas ideju? 
<Mmike> na ovoj MSI wifi kartici pise - cardbus
<ivoks> DBAPIError: (TransactionRollbackError) deadlock detected
<jelly> i one piknjice
<ivoks> DETAIL:  Process 24204 waits for ShareLock on transaction 4181; blocked by process 19038.
<Mmike> ivoks, yup
<ivoks> Process 19038 waits for ShareLock on transaction 4182; blocked by process 24204.
<Mmike> ivoks: aj pejstni nekud otuput od: select * from pg_stat_activity;
<Mmike> isto tako, pomoglo bi mi da vidim postgresov log u kojem pisu PIDovi
<Mmike> to se obicno desi kad pokusavas lockati razlicite resurse razlicitim redosljedom
<ivoks> pretpostavljam da ti ovaj query sad nis ne znaci
<ivoks> jer je proces zavrsio
<Mmike> eh, vjerojatno, postgres je ubio vec, da
<Mmike> to se obicno desi kad radis slijedece:
<ivoks> ono sto pokusavam je napasti istu tablicu s citanjem i pisanjem u isto vrijeme
<Mmike> SELECT id FROM tblaA FOR UPDATE; SELECT id FROm tblB FOR UPDATE;
<Mmike> to je jedna transakcija
<Mmike> sad imas drugu transakciju di hoces oba locka, al si prvo lockao tblB, pa onda tblA
<Mmike> i tu se desi deadlock
<ivoks> shvacam
<ivoks> mozda poneki for update previse
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> te je i najcesce lako rijesiti, samo pazi na redosljed kojim pokusavas lockati resurse
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> cini mi se da znam gdje je problem
<ivoks> napravim lock s querijem
<ivoks> i onda, prije nego zavrsim session, opet radim lock
<Mmike> session=transakcija?
<Mmike> iako, to je ok
<jelly> a kak se makne taj implicitni lock kojeg napravi select ... for update?
<Mmike> mozes komotno to raditi, bitno je samo da neka druga transakcija ne pokusava lockati isti resurs
<Mmike> jelly, commit/rollback
<ivoks> Mmike: pa pokusava, u tome i je poanta
<ivoks> Mmike: znaci, sasvim druga neovisna transakcija pokusava napraviti lock na istom resursu
<Mmike> ivoks, istim redosljedom? 
<ivoks> istim redoslijedom
<ivoks> ono sto radim je:
<ivoks> for i in `seq 1 100` ; do transakcija; done & for i in `seq 1 100` ; do transakcija; done &for i in `seq 1 100` ; do transakcija; done &for i in `seq 1 100` ; do transakcija; done &for i in `seq 1 100` ; do transakcija; done &
<ivoks> i jos puno puta vise :)
<Mmike> a, kak izgleda `transakcija`?
<ivoks> a ono, u principu je rijec o poolu IP adresa
<ivoks> i svaka transakcija prvo pogleda jednu tablicu da dobije popis slobodnih adresa
<ivoks> onda izvuce jednu adresu iz poola
<ivoks> pa ju dalje koristi i zapisuje u drugu tablicu
<ivoks>  'SELECT ipavailabilityranges.allocation_pool_id AS ipavailabilityranges_allocation_pool_id, ipavailabilityranges.first_ip AS ipavailabilityranges_first_ip, ipavailabilityranges.last_ip AS ipavailabilityranges_last_ip \nFROM ipavailabilityranges JOIN ipallocationpools ON ipallocationpools.id = ipavailabilityranges.allocation_pool_id \nWHERE ipallocationpools.subnet_id = %(subnet_id_1)s \n LIMIT %(param_1)s FOR UPDATE' {'param_1': 1, 'subnet_id_1': u'bd
<ivoks> to mi je blokirano
<ivoks> mislim, nije moj kod, trebat ce mi da se malo snadjem u sumi svega
<ivoks> al mislim da znam sto trebam napraviti
<BotaniCar> hurkabulurum ! 
<BotaniCar> Imam segrta, FERovac, 3ca godina .. malo sam razocaran :) 
<hbogner> svidja mi se naziva cad naredbe: overkill :D
<BotaniCar> ne njim , nego hands-on iskustvima koja je tamo dobio - nema ih 
<Mmike> ivoks, ovaj FOR UPDATE ti radi lock nad svim jointanim tablicama
<Mmike> sad, imas WHERE, ako imas FKjeve i ako imas index nad ipallocationpools.subnet_id, onda ces dobiti lock samo nad tim poljima
<ivoks> Mmike: jel to lose?
<hbogner> BotaniCar, iskustvo na faksu mos zaboravit
<Mmike> pa, ovisi
<hbogner> bar u nastavi
<ivoks> za sad dobro radi
<Mmike> mozda je to bas ono sto zelis
<BotaniCar> hbogner: pa imaju labose ! 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, ha ha ha ha
<Mmike> ivoks, imas logiranje pidova i svega u postsgres logu?
<BotaniCar> hbogner: ja sam na ono malo svog fuxa imao jebacke labose .. 
<ivoks> Mmike: nemam nista posebno ukljuceno
<ivoks> nisam postgres znalac
<Mmike> log_line_prefix = '%t [%p]: [%l-1] user=%u,db=%d '
<Mmike> to upali 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, sad je bolonja, to je kao produzetak srednej skole
<Mmike> i stavi log_min_duration_statement = 0
<Mmike> pa ce ti logirati ama bas sve sto dolazi do postsgresa
<Mmike> %p je pid
<ivoks> mislim da sam rijesio problem
<Mmike> pa kad se desi sranje ces moci vidjeti koji PID je usro tocno, s kojim selectom
<ivoks> trebao sam lockove staviti jos i na brisanje porta
<ivoks> jer kod alociranja brise portove iz jedne tablice
<ivoks> port=ip
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> pa kol'ko toga ima?
<Mmike> tih portova/ipjeva, koliko je velika ta tablica?
<Mmike> tj, zar nij ejednostavnije imati 'allocated' atribut u toj tablici, pa je on true/false, ili sto vec?
<Mmike> mislim, trkeljam sad, nemam pojma kako shema izgleda :)
<jelly> i jedan lijepi indeks nad tim atributom i view 
<Mmike> pa, ako je kardinalitet oko 50%, onda index nema smisla (osim ako ne zelis rowlockove po tom polju raditi)
<jelly> i storanu proceduru za alokaciju i oslobadjanje adrese 
<Mmike> yup, to bi bio ispravan nacin
<Mmike> samo sto je to portabilno - ne :)
<jelly> jebes portabilno, bitno da radi kak spada
<ivoks> Mmike: hvala!
<Mmike> ivoks, radi sve?
<ivoks> da, radi... za sad ne vidim probleme
<ivoks> pricekati cu da bug reporter testira jos
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/481580_541023892597669_1315784771_n.jpg
<Mmike> ivoks, kul :) 
 * hbogner voli virtualizaciju
<hbogner> u zadnje vrijeme
<hbogner> wtf, vodilic akablova za mrezni ormar 150 kn???
<hbogner> i jos mi daju 2u a ne 1u
<jelly> hbogner: kaj, onaj komad lima?
<jelly> ili jos bolje, plastike
<hbogner> jelly, da, onaj komad lima 150 kuna
<hbogner> fuuj
<jelly> kad je to enterprajz tehnologija
<hbogner> ma paradajz tehnologija
<jelly> nego, gdje kod nas ima za kupit wattmetar koji mjeri 0-20W dovoljno precizno na 1W ili bolje
<jelly> a po mogucnosti da moze mjerit i frizider i desktop od 400W
<hbogner> tako precizan neznam
<hbogner> ja imam jedan koji mjeri do 16A
<hbogner> al nije toliko precizan, ide na 0.1w na displeju, ali ...
<ivoks> http://teamhacksung.org/wiki/index.php/CyanogenMod10.1:GT-I9300:Nightly:Known_issues
<ivoks> nije tak lose
<ivoks> jedino sto mi smeta je Camera: Touch 2 focus issues with enabled flashlight
<ivoks> Mmike: https://review.openstack.org/#/c/21424/2/quantum/db/db_base_plugin_v2.py,unified
<ivoks> eto, to sam uradio :)
<ivoks> nije da ti to nesto znaci bez cijelog sourcea
<ivoks> al eto, da vidis :)
<hbogner> napredak, nsali su verziju za 85kn koja je 1U, skupe te vodilice
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/793760_10151258804977592_957573198_o.jpg
<jelly> hahah, kineski vatrozid blokira POST requeste prema mediawiki sajtovima -- bilo kojim, ne samo wikipediji
<jelly> lik u Kini nemere editirati wiki na linux-sunxi.org
<ivoks> puno tog se ne moze u kini
<ivoks> srecom, vpni prolaze
<hbogner> libreoffcie sajt je trebutno malo sporij
<ivoks> i wonder why
<jelly> SilverSpace: cubieboard radi; jako je osjetljiv na napajanje, napajanje mora imati ispod 0.2ohm internog otpora. A likovi su poslali usb kabl koji ima 1.2oma pa se stvar ne dize
<hbogner> nebi ni znao da nisam vidio tvoju sliku
<ivoks> https://www.libreoffice.org/download/4-0-new-features-and-fixes#Android
<jelly> SilverSpace: srecom napajanje moze ici preko power i preko miniUSB porta, pa je proradio sa miniUSB napajanjem od starog mp3 playera.  Linux se moze relativno jednostavno instalirati na SD preko http://www.berryterminal.com/doku.php/berryboot_a10
<ivoks> kaj, moze importati visio?
<ivoks> neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ivoks> nema mjesec dana da sam kupio web uslugu samo zbog visio datoteka
<ivoks> Extended coverage of Visio file-format. LibreOffice 4.0.0 supports all existing Visio file formats from Visio 1.0 released in 1992 to Microsoft Visio 2013 released in 2012.
<hbogner> zivjeli torrenti, skidam libre preko njih
<ivoks> Unity integration (Antonio Fernandez, Björn Michaelsen, Alberto Ruiz, Ryan Lortie, Ted Gould)
<ivoks> :]
<jelly> ivoks: "supports" znaci citanje ili i pisanje?
<ivoks> mislim da je u pitanju samo import
<ivoks> ne bi znao
<ivoks> http://fridrich.blogspot.ch/2012/12/libreoffice-visio-import-filter-20.html
<jelly> eh
<ivoks> samo da bude stabilniji
<hbogner> ja ga danas/sutra instalirasm po firmi :D
<jelly> za par godina ce mozda moci zamijeniti visio, ovo je dobar pocetak
<vileni> hbogner: uspori taj download, meni se nece ni stranica otvoriti :)
<hbogner> vileni, torente skidam
<vileni> hbogner: ma znam, zezam :)
<vileni> ali brz je i ovaj, 6MB/s
<hbogner> oces njih da ti posaljem pa i ti seed-aj
<jelly> vileni: polako, /.ana im je stranica
<vileni> to je super kad naglo postane nesto popularno pa nisu spremni za navalu :)
<hbogner> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3220458/libreoffice4.zip 58kb torrent fajlova
<hbogner> pa ako jos netzko hoce :d
<vileni> hbogner: stavio an leechbox
<hbogner> hr i en win, deb 86 i deb 86_64
<jelly> kaj ce vam torrenti, zar libreoffice ne koristi akamai za CDN?
<hbogner> vileni za seed :D
<hbogner> a win mi treba z ured
<hbogner> brze preko njih nego direkt
<hbogner> *jelly za dees
<hbogner> *seed
<jelly> hbogner: za seed, skines arhivu wgetom, i onda dignes seeder
<jelly> wget za 32bit English US deb ide iz portugala 4MB/s
<hbogner> jelly, i ovako je ok, nije veliko pa sve prodje ok, fireorget
<hbogner> fire&forget
<SilverSpace> jelly: thx za info
<ivoks> http://www.linuxtoday.com/upload/ubuntu-one-discontinues-support-to-tomboy-130206145007.html
<ivoks> linuxtoday.com koristi MS SQL
<ivoks> kak lose :)
 * ivoks se prebacio na 07h->16h radno vrijeme
<ivoks> superiska :)
<BotaniCar> Jel rano da pocnem pizditi na malog ? ne pamti, ali ni ne zapisuje :) 
<hbogner> pozdrav
<hbogner> http://textual.ru/64/ <-- jos malo pa popunjeni 32-bitni id-ijevi
<hbogner> krivi kanal
<hbogner> ali to je puno tockica :D
<hbogner> jos 1 988 205 tocaka, prosjek unosa je 1000 u minuti
<jelly> kak dodam en_US (8bitni, iso8859-1) locale na ubuntu na najčišći način?
<jelly> dodan je u /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local al nis siguran jel to sve
<jelly> hbogner: ak je 1000 u minuti, zašto refresh ne mijenja counter
<jelly> (zašto je signed int neću ni pitat)
<hbogner> jelly, mjenja, ali prosjek je 1000 u minuti, neznaci da ide bas tako tocno
<jelly> možda mi browser podmeće staru stranicu svaki put
<hbogner> signed int?
<hbogner> Last node id is 7FE2 2551 or 231 − 1 923 730
<jelly> da je unsigned, limit bi bio na FFFF FFFF, a ne na 7FFF FFFF
<hbogner> trazim razliku izmedju unsigned i signed
<jelly> razlika je dvije milijarde i kusur
<hbogner> to neznam zasto koriste
<hbogner> sigurno imaju razlog
<jelly> (zato sto je tako puno lakse pisati C kod)
<hbogner> ili zato sto koriste i negativne vrijednosti
<jelly> unlikely
<hbogner> mislim da su - pobrisane vrijednosti u povijesti
<jelly> to bi bilo... cudno
<hbogner> nekuzim se toliko u pozadinski dio, vise u unos, ali zasto bi bilo cudno?
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da se novi gimp ne vuce toliko kao stari 
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak ljudi mogu koristiti firefox
<Mmike> pa to je toliko sporo...
<hbogner> jelly, : [18:25:59] Gnonthgol because people are lazy, and editors and such use negative numbers as objects not yet in the db
<SilverSpace> Mmike: navika :)
 * Mmike bio na rucku sa ekipom sa SRCEta
<jelly> hbogner: atipicno za koristenje baze.  Jednom kad uneses zapis koji ima primarni kljuc, vrijednost primarnog kljuca se obicno nikad ne mijenja
<Mmike> ispljuvali debian i ubuntu
<Mmike> kao, centos/redhat je way to go
<SilverSpace> lol 
<jelly> hbogner: je, to veli i wiki
<jelly> Node id's are unique only between nodes. (A way can have the same id. as a node.) Editors tend to save these as negative to denote id's that haven't been saved to the server. 
<jelly> Mmike: debian prebrzo izlazi
<hbogner> http://pastebin.com/YwSAkg4k jelly 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to me ne cudi oni isto robuju navikama 
<jelly> pa, u ovom slucaju to ima tehnicki korektan izgovor
<hbogner> jelly, eto to je kaj su mi odgovorili
<jelly> hbogner: to je ok
<Mmike> jelly, to je jedina zamjerka, tj, razlog
<jelly> i dovoljno dobra ako si izgubio know-how
<hbogner> i jel se refreshala stranic jelly ?
<hbogner> Last node id is 7FE2 60F0 or 231 − 1 908 467
<hbogner> meni salta samo
<hbogner> jelly, [18:32:35] iandees also, the API explicitly requires negative numbers for the diff upload. so there.
<hbogner> bbl
<SilverSpace> Danas u vrticu tete zadale zadatak da na A4 pepiru naprave pismo nesto nacrtaju ili napisu tko zna pisati a moj netjak presavio a4 i napravio kriz olovkom od coska do coska Tete su pukle od smijeha 
<SilverSpace> reko im da tako izgleda pismo 
<SilverSpace> mrzim kada dode na 99% i onda kaze jos tri dana do kraja
<SilverSpace> yah
<BtaniCentmurbul> Ma ja sam super :D
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-08
<Mmike> proradio mi flash u chrometu
<Mmike> morao sam ga restartat
<Mmike> konj
<dodobas> yelloooo
<jelly-home> danas sam luda, ne znam sto hocu
<hbogner> jutro
<Mmike> samoooooooooooocu
<Mmike> danas idem jest
<Mmike> opet
<Mmike> mislim da cu umrijet ovih dana
<vileni> pa nemoj, tko ce nam porn odrzavati
<vileni> vec treci put da mi netko u prometu ovaj auto udario
<vileni> stojim na semaforu i lik odluci da bi on u rikverc
<Mmike> lol  :)
<BotaniCar> jurla burlaaaaa :) 
<vileni> ma tko li je samo smislio bios na misa
<vileni> treba mu prste sijec
<hbogner> he he he, jos je kombinacija ok, al kad radi samo na misa....
<hbogner> mislim nije ok, ali bolje nego samo mis
<vileni> ja vjerujem u pravo izbora
<Mmike> http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/find-version-flash-player.html
<Mmike> jel' tjerate zadnji flash?
<Mmike> ako ne tjerate, tjerajte
<Mmike> http://www.zdnet.com/flash-under-attack-emergency-patch-issued-update-immediately-7000011031/
<vileni> chrome automatski to apdejta mislim?
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> mislim da da
<Mmike> al provjeri
<vileni> hah, nije apdejtao
<Mmike> http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/find-version-flash-player.html
<vileni> ali opet, meni chrome radi tjednima ponekad :)
<hbogner> Mmike, 11.2.202.261 furam a zadnji je 11.2.202.262
<vileni> tako i ja imam, a kaze da je za chrome 11.5.31.139
<hbogner> ovo je ff
<vileni> ali super je sto imamo cca 400 korisnika koji sigurno nece imati novu verziju :)
<jelly-home> flash!  aaaa
<jelly-home> Mmike: jel tjeras NoScript ili FlashBlock sa eksplicitno whitelistanim stranicama a ostale flasheve blokiras?  To je bolja ideja.
<BotaniCar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LfmrHTdXgK4
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Queen - 'Flash', Views: 2957052, Rating: 98.7744%
<BotaniCar> a-aaaaaaaaaa
<jelly-home> king of the impossible!
<BotaniCar> zakaj je moj chrome v24.0.1312.57 , a vash ne ? :) 
<BotaniCar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Zko7pBeHkk
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Fu Manchu - King Of The Road, Views: 826918, Rating: 99.196692%
<jelly-home>  *** 24.0.1312.69-r180721 0
<jelly-home>         500 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main i386 Packages
<vileni> BotaniCar: flash verzija, ne chrome? :)
<BotaniCar> ahh
<vileni> ali i chrome mi kasni, da nije tvoj beta channel ili nesto
<jelly-home> dispač Vor Roket AJAX tu bring bek hiz bodi
<vileni> tj ne, vjerojatno si na win :)
<jelly-home> beta je v25
<BotaniCar> ne vjerujem da je moj beta, na windowsima sam 
<BotaniCar> da, dobro kazes : Adobe Flash Player - Verzija: 11.5.31.139
<jelly-home> google-chrome-beta (25.0.1364.68-r180609) beta; urgency=low
<Mmike> jelly, flashblock, nemam whitelistano nista
<Mmike> tj, imam, neki CDN portal na koji se spajam preko vpna
<Mmike> jedino to - ekipa ima cijeli management slozenu flashu, lose, sporo, jadno, jedino :/
<Mmike> e, i jubito imam whitelistan, dakako :)
<hbogner> ah da flashblock
<hbogner> prva stvar koja ide na browser
<Mmike>  *** 25.0.1364.68-r180609 0
<Mmike>         500 http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main amd64 Packages
<hbogner> stari komp je proradio nad sam to stavio
<hbogner> normalno otvara stranice :D
<hbogner> jows u kombinaciji sa adblock... :D
<jelly-home> NoScript radi to i vise
<jelly-home> al samo za firefox
<hbogner> hmm, cek da vidim
<hbogner> i koristim ff, navika
<hbogner> je to sam prije imao, ali neznam zasto ga nisam ponovno stavio
<jelly-home> zato sto je tlaka
<BotaniCar> jelly: jel ovo dovoljno slicno za chrome: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/notscripts/odjhifogjcknibkahlpidmdajjpkkcfn ? 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: ne
<jelly-home> chrome je tak slozen da neke stvari jednostavno ne da blokirati
<BotaniCar> Mrmlj, ja se na FF ne vracam bez obzira :) 
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/792281_4917435326077_129416858_o.jpg
<weshmashian> mornin'
<hbogner> ha ha ha, rdiff-backup ako neukljucim -v neradi log
<dodobas> BotaniCar: predobro :)
<hbogner> ok, ja MORAM po novo napajanje
<hbogner> ubacio extra disk i sad na 120w se komp smrzne
<hbogner> a planiram jos jedan disk i graficku unutra
<hbogner> hmm a rdiff-backup an verbosity 3 neradi nista, a to je default, 0-9 bi trebalo radit
<hbogner> sad jel to bug ili feature :D
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> pa kol'ko napajanje imas?
<Mmike> ja imam 5 diskova na 300W napajanju, i nikakvih problema
<hbogner> Mmike, shrot napajanje koje doslo uz kuciste
<hbogner> kaze 450w :D al nebi reko
<hbogner> kuciste kostalo250kn pa si misli
<hbogner> ok -v 4 radi nesto
<hbogner> vidjet iduci put v5
<vileni> kuciste s napajanjem 250kn? :)
<BotaniCar> izvrsno ! 
<BotaniCar> jel redunantno ? :) 
<weshmashian> naravno - za te pare kupis dva pa mijenjas :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<hbogner> lol :D
<hbogner> vileni, ko sto rekoh, bio sam na budzetu malom :d
<hbogner> ovo ce ici kao anex :D
<vileni> hbogner: ma kuzim ja sve to, tako sam ja tu na poslu slagao komp
<vileni> na svu srecu, netko je odlucio staviti dobro napajanje u komp koji sam nadogradjivao :)
<hbogner> sad ce ici onaj corsair :d
<BotaniCar> "A Facebook Bug Pretty Much Took Down the Entire Internet" http://gizmodo.com/5982677/a-facebook-bug-pretty-much-took-down-the-entire-internet?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow
<jelly-home> THE.  ENTIRE.  INTERNET.!!
<hbogner> lol, ja nikad nisam logiran, ako jedam cistim cache prije i poslje, i jedno mi je taj prozotr otvoren tih 10-tak minuta.
<jelly-home> osim Å¡to "anyone who wasn't logged in, or has scripts to block facebook connect, was fine"
<hbogner> vidis, nisma se logirao zadnjih 2-3 tjedna, trebao bi nesto vidjet bas iducih tjedan dana
<BotaniCar> jelly: imas apsolutno pravo, kakva je to vijest ako nisu capsali ! :) 
<jelly-home> fb domene su mi s gustom blokirane u noscriptu
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ove-fotografije-je-beyonce-zeljela-ukloniti-s-interneta/1083784/?foto=1
<ivoks> olicenje zenstvenosti :)
<jelly-home> ak je to najgore sto su joj mogli naci
<ivoks> ima i gore :)
<ivoks> http://data.whicdn.com/images/51588074/Beyonce-Goes-Full-Derp-At-Super-Bowl-2013_large.jpg
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> 'say what...'
<Mmike> jelly, jel' se moze KDEju kak rec da me ne auto-focusa na desktop di se nesh desi?
<Mmike> tj, kad u xchatu kliknem na link, onda me automacki baci na desktop di mi je chrome
 * weshmashian ce morat odustat od gnometa3
<Mmike> s druge strane, kad pidgin zablinka, onda mi se samo u dnu pojavi blinkajuci prozor, pa moram kliknut na njega, i onda me prebaci na pidgin desktop (to bih htio uvijek i po defaultu)
<Mmike> weshmashian, zakai?
<weshmashian> Mmike: ne pase mi za moj nacin rada sa prozorima
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne znam Å¡to se tu desi
<dodobas> ivoks: http://i.imgur.com/hqLLcv8.jpg :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: vizualno mi je super, al' radit s istim mi je bleh
<jelly-home> Mmike: meni je chrome za otvaranje smeća na istom desktopu di i xchat
<jelly-home> a firefox sa ozbiljnim stvarima je drugdje, je open link ga ne dira
<Mmike> weshmashian, zakai?
<Mmike> jelly, da, al' ak sam zadnje kliknio na chrome u kojem radim, onda mi ovo iz xchata otvori tamo
<Mmike> i ok, nek otvori
<Mmike> sam nek me ne automova na taj desktop
<weshmashian> Mmike: desktopove rasporedi po vertikali (ok, da se promjenit), alt-tab suxa, razleti mi se ak' koristim extension za 'normalni' alt-tab
<weshmashian> jedino mi je dobro kaj mi workspace na drugom monitoru ne dira kad switcham workspaceove okolo
<Mmike> u kom kontekstu alt-tab suxa?
<weshmashian> grupira mi iste prozore pa alt-tab ode na zadnji koristeni prozor u toj grupi
<weshmashian> imas 3 terma otvorena, recimo, switchnes na chrome (fer example) i oces na neki drugi term otic pa nemres alt-tab-tab nego otvorit grupu, pa onda locira term itd
<weshmashian> istina, nisam se potrudio tweakat ista
<weshmashian> (ne da mi se) :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> debiloidno
<weshmashian> a extenzija za 'normalan' alt-tab mi opet prikazuje sve prozore, a meni su, recimo, zanimljivi samo na trenutnom workspaceu
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tak je to gnome2 radio
<Mmike> i kde tako radi
<Mmike> uopce ne kuzim zasto bi netko htio alt-tabati kroz SVE prozore
<weshmashian> pa, ima smisla, nekome :) meni ne pase
<jelly> ja imam 1-2 aplikacije na svakom desktopu, alt-tab samo za isti desktop ne bi uopce imao smisla
<Mmike> i ja rijetko imam vise
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> Mmike: srecom, to se da konfigurirati :)
<ivoks> idem, pa se vratim kasnije
<Mmike> ivoks, nadajmo se :)
<jelly> kakva je to BotaniCarevina sa tri Cara
<hbogner> atack of the clones
<weshmashian> tricava :)
<SilverSpace> kad ce taj petak 
<BotaniCar> jelly: samo sam dva ! i jos je jedan lazni, pravi se da sam doma :) 
<BotaniCar> Morem rekonfigurirati xchat doma da koristi neki drugaciji nick :)
<weshmashian> al' se talibandic pjeni na r101
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: doma je SmotaniCar
<SilverSpace> :D
<BotaniCar> TO ! NapusaniCar, PitoniCar , PunoJedecar ! :) 
<BotaniCar> da da , bandinjo je izlozen riziku da mu kapilare popucaju :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ovo smotani ima dvojako znacenje :)
<BotaniCar> Da, jedno asocira na rolanu puretinu, drugo na moju smotanost :D
<BotaniCar> Nemre biti jos nesto :)
<SilverSpace> smotan od zene
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> joj trebao bi ici zamjeniti disk a ne da mi se
<SilverSpace> pa jedan beckup napraviti 
 * jelly nosi disk vec treci dan u torbi
<SilverSpace> pa do susjede otici jaoo danas ko da je petak
<jelly> http://isitfriday.org/
<SilverSpace> zavrtilo mi se u glavi
<Mmike> brate mili
<Mmike> pa mi skoro soma dolara po serveru mjesecno naplacujemo! pa ja radim za kikiriki!!!
<vileni> tko to mi
<hbogner_> grrr, sad neznam jeste vidjeli piranje
<hbogner_> kaj je bolje za spajanje na NAS, tj mountanje? CIFS FTP NFS ?
<hbogner_> trenutno je cifs mount ali jeli nfs mozda bolji?
<Mmike> PIRANJE PIRANJE
<BotaniCar> love pranje ?
<Mmike> hbogner_, ak imas windoze iza, neznam da je nfs bolji
<Mmike> ak imas linux, neznam da je cis bolji
<Mmike> testirja :)
<BotaniCar> dobijem obavijest da postoji novi firmware za switch, odem ,downloadam, otvorim release notes i kaze "Version 1.4 - no issues were fixed" :) 
<hbogner_> Mmike, nas je seagate kutija koja ima i cifs i ftp i nfs ukljucen, na win strojeve sam mapirao network drive znaci samba(cifs), sad me interesira kaj je bolje stavit na linux stroj, jel imate vi kakva iskustva/preporuke
<hbogner_> sjecam se da ej netko bio kritizirao nfs
<hbogner_> al nesjecam se tko i zasto
<jelly> Mmike: naravno da radis za kikiriki, da su htjeli placati kak spada ne bi outsourceali u .hr
<Mmike> jelly, ne tjesis me time nimalo! :/
<hbogner_> Mmike, ti si skuplja verzija indijaca :D
<Mmike> hbogner_, pa, ak ces locking kroz nfs radit, onda nemoj :)
<hbogner_> kakav sad locking?
<hbogner_> zbunj, trenutno na grafickom dizajnu :D
<hbogner_> saltanje vamo tamo je ubitacno
<hbogner_> imamo gore radne direktorije di su svi poslovi na kojiam radim i od toga radim backup...
<Mmike> hbogner_, dal' se desi da klijent a pise u file koji klijent b cita?
<BotaniCar> odnosno , jel se kacite s office aplikacijama na to ? :) 
<hbogner_> BotaniCar, da, office i cad
<hbogner_> oba imaju princip da je read only kad je otvoren
<jelly> ne racunaj da ce to raditi dobro na linuxu
<jelly> mozda pod cifsom, ak isti to moze enforcat sa svoje strane
<hbogner_> ok ja se sa linuxa bas ne kacim na te fejlove :D
<BotaniCar> ja bi probao s CIFSom, znam da mi je kombinacija NFS i nekih verzije offica stvarala probleme. Office aplikacije po završetku rada na dokumentu nisu pustile file lock. 
<hbogner_> ok ostavim onda cifs za sad
<BotaniCar> kak je mika rekao, testiraj. Moje je zadnje iskustvo staro godinu dana
<BotaniCar> zakaj ja HR znakove tu pisem ? :) O,svasta, malo sam si rastresen :) 
<jelly> ćušpajz
<BotaniCar> :D sto me podsjetilo da danas jedem ćufte :D
<hbogner_> ok, drugo pitanje, preko kojeg povuci backup, jer nemam ssh na storage
<hbogner_> do sad mi je klasika bila rsync ssh :D
<jelly> a nema ni rsync?
<hbogner_> ?
<hbogner_> neznam, mislim da ne
<hbogner_> argh, bbl
<jelly> pih, ak ima ftp mogli su i rsync stavit
<Mmike> hbogner_, a, kak veliki storage je to?
<BotaniCar> Zetametabajti, pa CAD, covjece :) 
<hbogner_> Mmike, mali uredski 2TB
<hbogner_> BotaniCar, ha ha ha, vektori neuzimaju toklo mjesta kolko rasteri, njih ima ...
<Mmike> hbogner_, kol'ko para je to bilo?
<hbogner_> Mmike, neznam, to je kupljeno prije nego sam ja dosao
<hbogner_> seagatae BlackArmor NAS220 
<vileni> Mmike: kako se zove ovaj lokal za pljeskavice?
<vileni> a, vidim, zanemari :)
<SilverSpace> hrpu posla i sad me jos lik hebe sa jumper na ide disku ne zna kaj je master i slave
<SilverSpace> a ide mjenjati diskove 
<Mmike> hbogner_, to dodje s diskovima?
<hbogner_> da, 2x2tb
<hbogner_> raid1 slozen
<SilverSpace> pih nenam doma ni jednog dvd media
<SilverSpace> ubit cu se danas
<BotaniCar> Ja nemam ni opticki pogon doma :)
<BotaniCar> Brusim se preko godinu dana kupiti blueray przilicu, nikak do novaca .. 
<BotaniCar> dok ne skupim, nebum imal nikaj :)
<Mmike> 2200 kuna
<BotaniCar> :(
<Mmike> 2 2TB diska dodju oko 700 kuna
<Mmike> ne, 1400 kuna
<Mmike> 700 je jedan
<Mmike> znaci za 600 kuna bi trebalo kupit proc, plocu, memoriju, kuciste, napajanje
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> ne isplati se :)
<Mmike> osim ak ne zelis sirit storage
<vileni> plocu uzmes e350 za 500kn, 2gb ddr3 je oko 70 mislim, i kuciste sa napajanjem oko 250? :)
<vileni> i recimo usb stick ako zelis freenas
<vileni> iako, bolje bi bilo uzeti posteno kuciste ako je za kucnu upotrebu, staviti pokraj tv-a, instalirati xbmc :)
<BotaniCar> tko se bavi bicikliranjem ovdje, osim Silvera ? 
<vileni> dodobas vjerojatno, obruT sigurno :)
<vileni> kod mene je 95% samo kuca-poso-kuca
<hbogner_> BotaniCar, dodobas na dnevnoj bazi, obruT , ja neredovito, ...
<BotaniCar> Jel istina da se nekaj kao na slici desi svima, ako nemas biciklisticku odjecu: https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/558093_430913110321068_1703448807_n.jpg ?
<vileni> e da, i bogner :)
<hbogner_> BotaniCar, tesko, nemam takvu guzicu :D
<hbogner_> nit nosim tange
<obruT> hmm, ova guzica na biciklu mi izgleda poznato :)
<BotaniCar> pa to sam mislio, ako ne nosis bicike, onda dobijes zensko dupe ? :D
<hbogner_> BotaniCar, zensko dupe dobijes jedino ako ti ona da, inace ...
<BotaniCar> ... si silovatelj :) 
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner_> BotaniCar, cek ti mislis da ako nemas biciklisticke da ce ti se dupe pretvorit u zensko?
<hbogner_> o_0
<BotaniCar> hbogner_: da si vidio clanak vezan uz sliku, i ti bi to pomislio  !: ) 
<BotaniCar> mislim, 'clanak' uz FB sliku, slobodno se izrazavam :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nelosa guzicetina 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2267504/The-sealed-bottle-garden-thriving-40-years-fresh-air-water.html#axzz2KIvd9ZPd
<SilverSpace> ako kupujes bicke samo ne bijele :)
<BotaniCar> LOL
<SilverSpace> tj. obavezno crnr
<SilverSpace> e
<ivoks> o da... bonus :)
<hbogner_> bonus?
<hbogner_> Mmike, s tim da neznam koji su diskovi unutra
<hbogner_> cek mozda mogu saznat
<hbogner_> ali sumnjam da su green
<Mmike> ma tak sveisto
<Mmike> ti uredjaji kostaju oko 2500 kuna zadnjih 3 godine
<Mmike> ili 4 cak
<hbogner_> je grrren je ipak
<Mmike> GRRRRRRRGljen
<Mmike> rat
<Mmike> s
<Mmike> opet nisam u banku otisao
<Mmike> oh-well
<hbogner_> Seagate ST2000DL003-9VT1
<ivoks> bonus da
<hbogner_> kakav bonus, na placu ili ..?
<Mmike> bonus kaj zagovara ubuntu i kad drugi pljuju po njemu
<Mmike> k'o moj MS frend :)
<Mmike> bio sinoc kod njega, zaludjen je, sad ce on programirat za windows phone, sad ce on microsoft surface
<Mmike> reko, al' to ne koristi niko
<Mmike> kako niko, veli, koristi koristi
<hbogner_> je jedan moj frend koristi win nokiju
<hbogner_> i to je sve kaj znam
<hbogner_> ostali su android/apple
<hbogner_> ili old skul
<BotaniCar> ja vidjam ljude u tramvaju, dok idem na posao, da koriste windows telefone
<BotaniCar> malo njih,istina
<SilverSpace> ja oko sebe ne znam ni jednoga sa winphone 
<SilverSpace> super beckup napravljen sad jos bi trebao disk sloziti na router i dodati swap ako nadem usbe kabel 
<BotaniCar> mrmlj, mislim da sam si brickao telefon ... :) 
<SilverSpace> kablovinja ko u prici samo ne onoj koji trebam http://ubuntuone.com/17B2EPUthSUlehVf4lFzF2
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj ides popravljati ono kaj nije pokvareno
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: spojio sam telefom i htio natociti glazbu gore, njegova aplikacija mi je rekla 'e, imam novi ROM' , a ja njoj 'ok, bekapiraj se i uzmi' .. i onda brick :)
<jelly> According to W3Techs, Debian is the most popular Linux distribution for webservers [7]. It currently has a market share of 32.9% of all websites that use Linux, and growing. 
<jelly>     7: http://w3techs.com/technologies/history_details/os-linux
<hbogner_> znaci debian i ubuntu rastu
<jelly> ubuntu raste duplo brze
<BotaniCar> pitanje je gdje ce stati. 
<ivoks> bio kad racunovodje
<ivoks> dobio popis duznika
<ivoks> i iznose
<ivoks> pa majku im j.... mogao sam vec stan imati
<ivoks> kaj je najgore; kada bi isao obrt prebaciti u firmu, morao bi platiti porez na sve to
<jelly> ivoks radi za virtualne nofce?
<Mmike> ivoks, trazi da ti plate u bitcoinima
 * Mmike nije nikom duzan nit je njemu tko duzan
<Mmike> drzava excluded
<ivoks> reci cu im da i oni meni izdaju racun na isti iznos
<dodobas> Mmike: now you are talking :)
<ivoks> pa da prebacimo novce sim i tam
<ivoks> kada drzava nema institut za 'ok, nije ti platio, ne moras platiti pdv'
<ivoks> franck radi izvrstan cip
<ivoks> ultimate
<ivoks> a i tortilje su im dobre
<Mmike> ivoks, znas da mosh trazit 300 kuna po svakom neplacenom racunu
<Mmike> tortiljes su im skroz nelose, da!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako su mu za stan duzni, mos mislit kak ce 300kn dobiti 
<Mmike> a cips, onaj vulgaris slani, meni od boljih koji se kod nas mogu dobiti
<Mmike> BotaniCar, brijes da mu firma radi i stanove? :)
<ivoks> kaj se ja uopce zestim
<ivoks> pokrenuti cu ovrsne postupke
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj ne, danas svi to rade, i bez para :) 
<ivoks> ili cu ih javno prozvati da ne placaju
<ivoks> ima tu igraca koji se sepire po tv-u
<BotaniCar> ivoks: za neke od tvojih klijenata se posebno veselim sto ces to napraviti .. mislim, za tebe, a protiv njih
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne znam na koga mislis
<BotaniCar> ma, nije ni bitno :) 
<BotaniCar> I R Brilliant ! Odbrikao sam foun :)
<ivoks> sigh...
<ivoks> da su svi platili
<BotaniCar> .. ne bi vozio forda
<BotaniCar> jasno
<ivoks> imao bi jos jednog zaposlenog vec godinu dana
<hbogner_> lol BotaniCar 
<BotaniCar> kaj sam sad napravio ? 
<BotaniCar> Mislio sam reci da bi vec kupio KIAu , vi sitne dushe :)
<hbogner_> reko si da nebi vozio forda, malo ga pikas
<BotaniCar> Zvucis kao moja zena .. "nisi rekao cijelu recenicu" , a kad pokusam,onda mi upadne u pola .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, DA DA DA!
<Mmike> tocno to!
<Mmike> babe :)
<BotaniCar> babe i hbogner_ ... zeni bar mogu prodati spiku da s 'babe' mislim 'bejb' :)
<hbogner_> cuti ti cicati :D
<hbogner_> o bem ti ....
<hbogner_> pa koji klinac mi se server tako sporo vuce
<hbogner_> ima 100k sa servera, a nije opterecen
<hbogner_> wtf
<ivoks> BotaniCar: kak znas da hocu kiau?
<BotaniCar> Citam misli, a i pisao si ovdje jednom
<ivoks> bez zajebancije... KIA Sportage ili Hyndai ix35
<ivoks> ili ford kuga
<BotaniCar> ma, meni su se dopale i vise nego prije od kad si jednom ovdje postao slike KIA kakve voze Koreanci
<hbogner_> hmm, upload sa servera u lan-u ide 100kB/s
<hbogner_> wtf
<ivoks> da su svi ovi platili, bio bi hyundai santa fe :)
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlXrInrD-wg
<datase> ivoks: Title: KIA QUORIS ( 2013 KIA K9), Views: 126579, Rating: 89.60289%
<BotaniCar> Kaj sve moram napraviti ako hocu auto ofarbati u drugu boju ? 
<hbogner_> koji bi softverski razlog mogao biti za tako mali upload na 100 megabitnoj mrezi?
<hbogner_> ili me genijalac limitirao na switch-u
<BotaniCar> ili imas QoS koji si zaboravio da si slozio :)
<hbogner_> nisam sigurno ja slagao
<hbogner_> download ide normalno
<hbogner_> samo upload steka
<hbogner_> pa koji klinac, "server", 4 domene gore i sad je limitirana brzina
<ivoks> ventilirani volan!
<hbogner_> brzina krene normalno i onda pada
<hbogner_> tak da mislim da me na mrezi limitira
<jelly> hbogner_: neko drugi na istom segmentu vuce vise od tebe, a uplink vam je svima isti
<hbogner_> jelly, pocelo prije nekoliko tjedana
<hbogner_> lako vucem s neta, ali slabo saljem, carnet mreza
<hbogner_> tako da mislim da se sistemac igra s mrezom
<jelly> public ip ili iza nekog tvog nata?
<hbogner_> nat
<hbogner_> imam public ip koji se veze na lokalni ip
<jelly> pa ak imas managed switch, vjerojatno mozes dobiti ili netflow ili skonfati monitoring port pa gledati promet
<hbogner_> jelly, sigurno ima, ali ja nemam pristup
<hbogner_> tu sam samo jedan korisnik
<jelly> onda jebga
<hbogner_> trazit "sistemca" da mi makne limit
<jelly> kad bi bio oznacen u ldap-u kao carnet sistem inzenjer mogao bi traziti nadzor od carnetovog noca
<jelly> a mozes i na blef nazvati noc i pitati da provjere koji ip/port trosi upload bw ;-)
<hbogner_> ma 99% da su napravili neki limiter na upload
<jelly> to sam ja radio djeci u skoli ;-)
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/529127_4893976141027_1669011275_n.jpg
<Mmike> za ne povjerovat :))))))))))
<jelly> ucionice iza NAT-a, i fino QoS po tome, pa nek stave torrente ak mogu
<jelly> hbogner_: cuj da nisi slucajno moj korisnik :-DD
<hbogner_> geodezija :)
<hbogner_> al ovaj ima vanjsku liniju, znaci server, i tako je slozeno
<hbogner_> ima svoj vanjski ip  dok su ostali dhcp
<jelly> aha... to je kat ispod :-)
<jelly> somebody else's problem
<hbogner_> ok, znas ropca?
<jelly> ne
<hbogner_> cek srednja?
<jelly> da
<hbogner_> ovo je faks
<jelly> pa u istoj zagradi je i dio faksa
<hbogner_> ovaj je sistemas na arhitekturi koja je kat iznad geodezije :D
<hbogner_> ali gradjevinski jelda
<jelly> mislim da da
<ivoks> sistemas na arhitekturi :)
<ivoks> sve me strah...
<hbogner_> ivoks, alan ropac
<hbogner_> jel ga znas
<hbogner_> bolji je od ovih nasih na geodeziji bar
<jelly> ivoks: nemre bit gori od onih koji svojevremeno bili na feru...
<hbogner_> kod nas se drze prakse da sto ih manje platis to bolje, makar bili pocetnici
<BotaniCar> nelosa praksa :) 
<ivoks> ne znam tko je taj
<ivoks> znam da je bio jedan davno, prije 10ak godina
<ivoks> nije bas imao pojma o icemu...
<BotaniCar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CFnM4SYQC8&list=UUtJVZjY6xsZUV-sYdcIFpZw
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Trololo Meets Metal, Views: 2162086, Rating: 99.2093%
<dodobas> SilverSpace: jel pratis meksikanca :)
<Mmike> tako
<Mmike> vipn smo ugasili
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> vpn
<Mmike> i vikend moze poceti :)
<obruT> lako tako...
<Mmike> di da odem kupiti class10 SDHC kartice?
<Mmike> 32 gige 
<Mmike> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=memorijska-kartica-mushkin-sdhc-32-gb&option=artikl&id_kategorija=3009&id_artikl=300.900.215
<Mmike> etoga
<SilverSpace> dodobas: zanimljivo http://f1tests.info/2013.php
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je class10
<SilverSpace> opa u linksu imaju sad i gropro
<ivoks> da
<jelly> gropro?
<SilverSpace> gopro*
<jelly> aha, one kamere za pokretne slike
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4rRUCr0j5Q
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Gopro Hero2 Slow Motion Water Test 120fps, Views: 6333, Rating: 60.0%
<SilverSpace> hm kaj mislite da dodam routeru swap 
<SilverSpace> kad vec na njega stavljam disk
<SilverSpace> super sad mi je ssd od 30G spojen na router
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> Zijev
<hbogner> Nego kax bi u trecem mjesecu sastancili?
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/disk.png
<hbogner> Skupstinili ili kako to vec ocete nazvat
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ma da
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> Vidiga lech machine :)
<hbogner> Koji disk si ubacio?
<hbogner> Usb ide sata?
<hbogner> Nadam se da sam iduci na redu kod frizerke
<jelly> SilverSpace: ssd je definitivno bolji izbor za swap nego sd kartica, ali i skuplji...
 * jelly gleda parametre za Debianove buildd strojeve, ak hoces donirati armhf server treba imati bar 4GB memorije o.o
<jelly> a ovi cheapex arm-ovi imaju najvise 1GB
<SilverSpace> jelly: ovaj ki je stari ssd kojeg sad nisam znao kaj cu 
<SilverSpace> vis sad mogu i ram prosiriti u swap
<jelly> cega ba
<SilverSpace> Extending RAM via file SWAP
<SilverSpace> It seems that default 32MB of RAM is enough for most of uses but... There are sometimes things that may occasionally need more RAM, like DLNA file indexing or disk checks. There are two ways: upgrade RAM via soldering and using SWAP. I decided to use file swap instead of partition swap. It is a bit slower but also more convenient. I also decided, that swap will be automatically mounted after plugging the right media to router USB port.
<jelly> wtf
<jelly> ok, tome swap sluzi
<SilverSpace> kak iz terminala vidjeti dali se swap koristi
<jelly> swapon -s ili cat /proc/swaps ili free
<SilverSpace> thx
<SilverSpace> e sad je to to 
<SilverSpace> ne moze bolje :)
<SilverSpace> swap 124924940-1
<SilverSpace> swap 124924 940 -1
<jelly> berryboot je zgodan
<SilverSpace> Load: 0.26 0.18 0.10
<SilverSpace> da dobra fora
<SilverSpace> nisam isprobavao
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpmX4qG1kQg
<datase> jelly: Title: House of Pain - Jump Around, Views: 4546494, Rating: 98.532048%
<SilverSpace> ha vnstat ne vrijedi na openwrt jer nakon reboota izgubi podatke 
<SilverSpace> aha skuzio mora se pomocu crona raditi beckup da bi nakon reboota vtatio bazupodataka
<SilverSpace> http://blog.philippklaus.de/2011/04/openwrt-on-a-tp-link-tl-wr1043nd-gigabit-router/
<SilverSpace> dobar blog post
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-09
<dodobas> yelooo
<SilverSpace> mila ti si moja pila ... http://is.gd/ct8xu2
<dodobas> SilverSpace: stavio openwrt...
<dodobas> wireless je nestabilan... recimo
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kako nestabilan
<SilverSpace> http://beagleboard.org/bone
<Vjetar> SilverSpace: zgodno, ja bi to s Debianom
<SilverSpace> imas sad dosta tih micro racunala stancaju samo tako 
<SilverSpace> Vjetar: meni je ova guba http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G135341370451#
<Vjetar> jutro BotaniCar 
<Mmike> pre super mi je ovo
<Mmike> reboot
<Mmike> i fontovi su k'o grom :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, idem u sesvete danas - neki restoran/nesto - Feniks
<Mmike> Bero se, naime, zeni! :)
<BotaniCar> !!!!! Si u odijelu ? :D
<BotaniCar> Dodji s zenicom na kratko :=)
<BotaniCar> Da te Filip zaslini prije nego i dodjes i uneredis se sam u svatovima :)
<BotaniCar> Hmmm, dodji i poslije svatova, jedu mi se kolaci :D
<BotaniCar> A zena nece pec' do sutra !
<SilverSpace> samo da se jede :D 
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, znas kaj
<Mmike> SilverSpace, umro sam
<Mmike> ovaj tjedan sam bio 3put na rostilju, jednom na bifteku i jednom na ramsteku
<Mmike> i sad na svatbdu
<Mmike> uzas :/
<dodobas> Mmike: 130kg ? :)
<Mmike> 113
<Mmike> sinoc se izvagah
<Vjetar> to je ok
<BotaniCar> ...i onda mi ima obraza reci da sam mrsav :D
<Vjetar> idealna težina slavonca: visina - 30 :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: prestigo si me u kilazi bemti 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: svaj visak cemo prebaciti na BotaniCar njemu treba
<SilverSpace> :P
<BotaniCar> Ti se, SilverSpace, bar pravis da bicikliras i nekaj :D 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: hebga ne po zimi 
<SilverSpace> cekam 15°
<SilverSpace> tek onda pocnem rejagirati 
<dodobas> Mmike: heabate... skoro kao ja.. jos ti malo fali... zabrini se :)
<SilverSpace> kaj ovdje na kanalu nema nikoga ispod 100kg
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> morat cemo organizirati neko takmicenje tko prvi do 100kg :)
<dodobas> ja niti ne mogu :)
<SilverSpace> kako sporo u mrezi kopira 1.9mb/sec
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kak si ono mislio nestabilan 
<SilverSpace> varira jacina wifi signala?
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa ne... sporiji je transfer... mozda moram nesto ukljuciti negdje
<dodobas> dok nisam iskljucio WMM ili kako vec ... imao sam 60% packet loss
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo za tebe jedan rpi projekt https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=93724.0
<SilverSpace> dodobas: mozda ovo http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/uci/wireless#mhz.channel.300.mbps
<jelly-home> traceroute 216.81.59.173
<CrazyLemon> -m 60
<CrazyLemon> :)
<hbogner> e jelly-home sjecas se onog server akji ima slab upload
<hbogner> pogledao statistike za promet i skuzio da je u 12. mjesecu prosle godine krenual najedza botova
<hbogner> 2.8TB prometa samo an botove
<hbogner> u 1. mjesecu 350-400 giga na botove, ovaj mjesec vec 95 giga na botove
<hbogner> to je s limitiranim uploadaom
<jelly-home> eh
<hbogner> stavio odmah robots.txt
<hbogner> i u jednom danu otkad sam ga stavio nije se povecao promet
<hbogner> sad moram gnjavit sistemca na faksu da me odblokira
<hbogner> ali samo djednom u 12. krenulo, prije toga sve normalno
<hbogner> jer mi i lan blokira upload, a s drugog kompa upload full speed
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: jesi izvadio disk iz torbe :)
<hbogner> wohoo, sa 200 free dosao na 400 giga free
<hbogner> bit ce toga jos
<SilverSpace> odoh 
<SilverSpace> LN
<hbogner> ode i ja lagano, dosta kompa
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2013-02-10
<dodobas> yelooo
<jelly-home> opet snijeg
<dodobas> vid stvarno :)
<vileni> MmikeDOMA: probao ovo? :) http://www.zaslike.com/files/gxhkx84j01dk7ke3uck.jpg
<dodobas> vileni: a joj... niti pomisliti
<SilverSpace> dan
<dodobas> o SilverSpace 
<SilverSpace> uh kad ce ta formula nedjelja bez f1 ko sex sa gu,icom 
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/UqqbAg
<hbogner> gopro hero 3 moze snimat 240fps???
<hbogner> wow
<jelly-home> a s kojom rezom i ISOm
<hbogner> neznam 
<jelly-home> ae
<hbogner> valjd anekom malom
<hbogner> odoh opet oof
<hbogner> *off
<hbogner> pozdrav
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-03
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O52jAYa4Pm8
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Talking Heads - Psycho Killer, Views: 3697989, Rating: 98.80754%
<Hrki> jutar, http://news-bar.hr/
<Hrki> sad neznam dal se sprdaju :)
<Hrki> Lag: 7
<Hrki> sta se to dogadja samnom i freenodeom :///
<Hrki> ima li neki HR link
<vileni_> Hrki: kako mislis da neznas jel se sprdaju? :)
<Hrki> ma znam da je neki zakon o tim portalima, treba dozvola i sta ti ja znam
<vileni_> a, sad tek vidio sto je na stranici
<ivoks> sta je toplo ovdje... :)
<rutko> sto je ovo .. banana split
<BotaniCar> Kaj se samo ja nemrem spojiti prek DSLa ? :) 
<rutko> ma kaj nebi mogo 
<BotaniCar> tajmauta mi, probao sam se SSHati i na drugi server pa od tamo, ista stvar
<rutko> imaju banana split
<BotaniCar> svejedno, interesantno, probao sam se spojiti i na pojedine servere ( adams, prachet ), ista stvar, mozda samo nisam imao srece s odabirom 
<rutko> ko kod nas puca sve pod ledom tak i njima zaledilo linkove pa popucalo
<rutko> adamas na ipv6 meni radi 
<rutko> vidi sto puca
<rutko> zaledilo freenode
<BotaniCar> Ne znam di sam citao da u Chikagu pizde, ponovno polaganje optike svakih par godina , pucaju kablovi od zime 
<BotaniCar> Bolkovic zna super pisati, jos da malo smanji kicene rijeci .. https://www.facebook.com/romano.bolkovic/posts/10152027253287600:0
 * Obi-U-Konobi mahne.
 * BotaniCar odzdravi obimestru
<BotaniCar> obi: zakaj nisi stalno spojen na IRC ? 
<Obi-U-Konobi> Nemam shell account s kojeg bi bilo okej to napraviti.
<Obi-U-Konobi> A zapravo ne vidim ni potrebu.
<rutko> :)
<BotaniCar> Obi-U-Konobi: kaj auto-rikonekt DSL nije dovoljno dobar ? Mislim, jeba mi je ostavljati ti porukice s golim babama na memoservu 
<Obi-U-Konobi> Pa, to mozes na Facebooku.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Auto-reconnect DSL. Nisam siguran sto mislis. Imam DSL doma, ali ne kuzim sto mislis.
<BotaniCar> pa, da se i dsl i irc klijent ponovno spoje u slucaju pucanja veze 
<Obi-U-Konobi> Spajam se iskljucivo kad sam na Linuxu, a zapravo sam cesce na Windowsima.
<BotaniCar> zapravo imas irc klijente za oba OSa ! :) 
<Obi-U-Konobi> KOmpjuter mi nije stalno upaljen, ako si to mislio.
<Obi-U-Konobi> Ma, znam.
<BotaniCar> Tesko je za vjerovati, ali ljudi ircaju i na 'dozama :)
<Obi-U-Konobi> Tako sam i ja poceo, mIRC.
 * BotaniCar trosi struju kao da nema sutra 
<ravilov-web> HEREZA!
<BotaniCar> <3 mirc :)
<ivoks> dig irc.freenode.net | grep 127.0
<ravilov-web> mirc je bio dobar u '90-ima... nazalost otprilike tamo je i ostao
<BotaniCar> Pa, i ja sam :) 
<ravilov-web> ivoks: ;; SERVER: 127.0.0.1#53(127.0.0.1)
 * Obi-U-Konobi planira uci u sve tajne IRSSIja i perl skripti za njega.
<ravilov-web>  sto se to dogadja sa freenodeom?
<ravilov-web> Unable to connect server irc.freenode.net port 6667 [Connection timed out]
<BotaniCar> ravilov: nemam pojma, samo preko webchata mogu gore , sve druge konekcije mi pucaju u pol spajanja :) A i gle kaj ivoks pejsta :) DNS ekipa poludila 
<jelly-home> ?
<ravilov-web> mozda ima veze sa ovim kickanjem sponzora
<jelly-home> to samo nove konekcije ili kaj?
<ravilov-web> valjda
<ravilov-web> meni je puklo usred noci i odonda se pokusava spojit
<ravilov-web> http://blog.freenode.net/2013/07/server-hosting-and-trust/
<jelly-home> na poslu je isto puklo oko pol dva, ali se i spojilo
<ivoks> this takes time therefore, it's doable, but then we need some time 
<ivoks> 	chat.freenode.net.	300	IN	A	127.0.0.1
<ivoks> chat.freenode.net.	300	IN	A	127.0.0.2
<jelly-home> lol?
<ravilov-web> what?
<ravilov-web> not for me...
<jelly-home> <amblivious1> Notice: freenode is having network issues. chat.freenode.net is not working and is resolving to 127.0.0.1,2 as part of this..  try these manually--> banks, bradbury, rajaniemi, calvino, kornbluth, wolfe, roddenberry, dickson.
<ravilov-web> irc.freenode.net. 165 IN CNAME chat.freenode.net.
<ravilov-web> chat.freenode.net. 165 IN A 208.80.155.68
<ravilov-web> inace moj irssi se pokusava spojit na dickson pa ne ide
<jelly-home> /topic #freenode
<ravilov-web> oh, sad je presao na card.freenode.net
<ravilov-web> iz virginie u washington lol
<ravilov-web> oh look - dig chat.freenode.net ima hrpu entryja, izmedju ostalog i 127.0.0.[12]
<ravilov> calvino radi
<BotaniCar> SÅ¡pojilo me na adams, ali nas je na kanalu troje :) 
<ravilov> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yydcG9woWA
<datase> ravilov: Title: Game of Thrones Violin Cover, Views: 6475651, Rating: 99.64974%
<BotaniCar> https://sites.google.com/site/rokosikiczagrebggm/home/svi-smo-mi-hrvatske-pike # hrvatske vagine ! 
<BotaniCar> Špoptšta ! https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/1234658_710853855611665_1147786024_n.jpg
<obruT> izgleda da mi je update sjebo x-e :P jutros upalim komp, a x-i se nece dic :P
<obruT> nisam stigao istraziti, ali koliko mi se na brzinu cini, izgleda da je kernel update nesto zajebo s nvidia driverom
<rutko> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiqzndIWpZ0
<datase> rutko: Title: Sarah Mcleod - He Doesn't Love You (Tommyboy Remix), Views: 56769, Rating: 98.688526%
<ravilov> obruT, dva rjesenja: 1) nemoj raditi upgrade, 2) rijesi se nvidije
<ravilov> :p
<obruT> ma nabijem ih... sve iz paketa, nista rucno nije instalirano :P
<ravilov> [ 3) all of the above ]
<ravilov> ko da je to neka garancija
<ravilov> ipak je to nvidia
<obruT> htjedoh jutros uz dorucak pogledat prognozu i kita... mislim, mogao sam preko linksa/lynxa procitat, al to nije to
<obruT> iako, mogo sam i preko htpc-a :P
<ravilov> sta ces gledat kita tak rano ujutro?
<Obi-U-Konobi> Znam jednog kennyja od prije 10 godina. Jesi li mozda bio clan Star Wars fan kluba?
<BotaniCar|2> Pih, quitam webchat s /quit i on ostavi da sesija visi .. 
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Stigao je novi Ubuntu 13.10! (a i Windows 8.1)
<jelly> u garažu bejbe
<rut> pa pdc/supporter bla bla
<jelly> a, to, vidis da je freenode u banani
<rut> eee sad je bolje :)
<SilverSpace> banana split
<rut> :)
<SilverSpace> dan nis se nije strgalo
<BotaniCar> jej !
<MmikePoso> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1s08vpu
<CTCP3> "XFX Radeon R9 290"
<CTCP3> "Flesh-anjem biosa - firmware-a pretvara se u R9 290x bez ikakvih moguænosti problema, jer se radi o fizièki potpuno istoj kartici (isti ram i cpu) osim razlièitih postavki brzine rama i GPU u biosu ."
<CTCP3> jel to istina
<BotaniCar> Nije
<CTCP3> :<
<CTCP3> MmikePoso : lol
<BotaniCar> di citas gluposti ? :) 
<CTCP3> BotaniCar : u EPP-ima :D
<CTCP3> http://www.njuskalo.hr/graficke-kartice/xfx-radeon-r9-290-oglas-10551373
<BotaniCar> Zakaj mi neces reci koje sredstvo (dez)informiranja da izbjegavam ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Haha, hardware tips from njuskalo :)
<CTCP3> xD
<CTCP3> informacija je informacija :D
<BotaniCar> Nije ti bilo sumnjivo sto tip nije i sam to napravio pa ju prodao kao Xicu ? :D
<CTCP3> je ;)
<BotaniCar> Enivej,steta sto nisam pri parama, ovu bi i ja uzeo :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/news/vlada-o-news-baru-radi-se-o-sali-nismo-im-ukinuli-domenu-351977
<BotaniCar> Tocno komad smetja kakav vec imam 
<CTCP3> zas smece :D
<CTCP3> ne vrijedjaj :D
<BotaniCar> XFX je trenutno mozda najlosiji proizvodjac tih kartica
<CTCP3> aha
<CTCP3> al trazi lik puno
<CTCP3> nova je 2900
<BotaniCar> puno ? 3500 je u ducanu
<BotaniCar> Bar tu u ducanima koji ju imaju na policama
<BotaniCar> Ovi koji imaju jeftinije ju tek trebaju nabaviti
<CTCP3> gledaj protis i sl.
<CTCP3> ove lokalne koje drze 3 god zaliuha i iste cijene me ne zanimaju
<BotaniCar> gledah, ako je jeftino - nemaju
<SilverSpace> kaj vam fali hardwera
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: meni trenutno fali vise para nego hardvera :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Ionako ne sirim pogon dok ne vidim kak stvar radi s vodenim hladjenjem, ne da mi se to na ljeto prolaziti
<CTCP3> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/graficka-kartica-sapphire-amd-radeon-r9-290-4g-gddr5-pcie-dual-dvid--hdmi--dp-full-bf4-edition/79348
<SilverSpace> kome ne mozda onoj babi kak je dobila eurojackpot ne fali 
<BotaniCar> CTCP3: "dobavljivo"
<CTCP3> i?
<BotaniCar> i, ako mi stigne za mjesec dana onda mi se bas i ne isplati
 * CTCP3 slaps BotaniCar around a bit with a large superpenguin
<BotaniCar> a vidi posto je tamo di ima odma
<CTCP3> dobavljivo=sutra
<BotaniCar> mhmm
<BotaniCar> aj naruci, ako ti dodje sutra, ja cu ju kupiti. 
<CTCP3> pa ciini se da nisi bas kupovao po protisu, diskontu i sl
<BotaniCar> je, cini ti se :)
<CTCP3> kaj mislis da oni narucuju iz Kine kad im neko naruci robu?
<CTCP3> nabave s veleprodajnih skladista u hr
<BotaniCar> gle, ja sam stavio novcanik tamo di su mi usta. 
<CTCP3> http://www.diskont24.com/product.php?productid=133602
<rut> ctcp3 uzmi si rage 3d i minaj 
 * CTCP3 slaps rut around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP3> i zasto ja nisam CTCP2
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/gvQuhB
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxuJ4iVMa9s
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Deca Koreje pevaju Titu, Views: 1764, Rating: 91.111106%
<rut> wow .. uptime mi je 38 dana :) .. rekord 
<CTCP2> rut i zasto je moj nick jos uvijek regan pod tobom
<CTCP2> objasni mi to
<CTCP2> ako mozes
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: nemres ti bez tita ni dana 
<rut> pa ja sam ti ga bio vratio . ti reko neces ja vratio natrag
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : tito u srcu zauvek
<rut> oces ga natrag ?
<SilverSpace> tko voli tita zabole ga kita
<CTCP2> rut ja ga uopce ne trebam trazit natrag, to je tvoja duznost da ga vratis bez ikakvih pitanja
<rut> hahaha . ako ga neces regat nedam ti ga 
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DBlnxG_OAk
<datase> CTCP2: Title: PIONIRI maleni, Views: 19752, Rating: 94.28572%
<rut> evo slobodan ti je 
 * BotaniCar rega CTCP2ov nick
<rut> al nemoj da bude dugo slobodan jer cu ga opet regat
<CTCP2> good, znao sam da ces ucinit pravu stvar
<rut> to za tvoje dobro 
 * CTCP2 slaps rut around a bit with a large superpenguin
<rut> -NickServ- ctcp3 has been released.
 * CTCP2 slaps rut around a bit with a large superpenguin
<SilverSpace> http://www.libreoffice.org/hr
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/
<SilverSpace> http://www.ipadforums.net/ipad-apps/32315-sample-docx-file-check-compatibility-among-office-apps.html
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: kasnis 7 min
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> i am never late :)
<pkiller> jebem ti script kiddije :)
<BotaniCar> JEBEM
<SilverSpace> ni receiveri vise nisu sto su nekad bili http://sonusart.hr/product.aspx?c=0&p=928
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: tko gdje koga i zasto
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: skript kidije, zato kaj daju :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: posto im je nesto takvo, ali s (barem) 100W po kanalu ? Ovo nemrem pristekati na svoje zvulje 
<BotaniCar> BTW, sonus je, zadnje kad sam bio, imao izvrsnu slusaonicu
<SilverSpace> kaj ce ti 100w
<BotaniCar> imam 180/360W zvucnike
<SilverSpace> uh 
<BotaniCar> O jebemti, kad je killer feature u pojacalu to da ima budilicu .. 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: uglavnom, ako spojim ista slabije od 100W, nece da tjera .. jednom sam uspio s 80W, ali to je bilo 20 godina staro audiofilsko pojacalo, brijem da je davalo debelo vise od 80W
<SilverSpace> ja svoje nisam odavno pokrenuo 20i mordaunt short 
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aYxeE_pTwY&feature=related
<datase> rut: Title: Dj Rolando - Jaguar (original mix), Views: 342619, Rating: 98.74484%
<SilverSpace> http://www.hifidatabase.com/static/gallery/8/7238-ms_MS20i_2.JPG
<MmikePoso> vrisle
<MmikePoso> i snenokle
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja vec 3-4 godine gledam kak ove svoje tornjeve zamijeniti za samonapajane monitore velicine ovih tvojih kutija :) Samo me stra' da ce losa struja , koja mi je do sad palila pojacala, paliti zvucnike 
<BotaniCar> http://www.avx.hu/forum/uploads/post-33-1261168335.jpg #mojebebe
<SilverSpace> trebas za ove i dobre stalke 
<BotaniCar> Imam dva frenda koji rade audiofilski asesoar
<BotaniCar> Rade brutalne stalke
<BotaniCar> malo teske za nositi, ali brutalne :)
<SilverSpace> ja imam atacama stalke
<SilverSpace> svida mi se ovaj Marantz
<SilverSpace> sam mi je 3k kuna puno 
<BotaniCar> Je, pogotovo ako si na pol gluh kao ja :) 
<BotaniCar> Odavno sam zakljucio da sam u mojoj audio konfiguraciji usko grlo - ja :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/313243/HZZO-propituje-bolovanje-Jasmine-Jovev.html
<SilverSpace> brzi su cim ih netko nagazi 
<BotaniCar> Da, treba ih cesce gaziti
 * weshmashian popalio mmiketu tipkovnicu
<BotaniCar> Ahahaha, kaj si njemu stavio namjesto te ? :) Dva hamburgera u kutiji ? :D
<weshmashian> ne, uzeo si je drugu :)
<BotaniCar> pih, nesh ti paljenja onda 
<weshmashian> :P
<weshmashian> ima dva zajeba tipkovnica - lijeva win tipka nije win tipka, backslash je ispod entera :/
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DBlnxG_OAk
<datase> CTCP2: Title: PIONIRI maleni, Views: 19753, Rating: 94.28572%
<CTCP2> ima kakav ruter ali 3G
<CTCP2> dakle, da piknem SIM karticu u njega
<CTCP2> i da mi cijela mreza ide na net prek tog
<CTCP2> jel ovo valja sta http://www.links.hr/?option=artikl&id_artikl=053.524.054
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: svaki android mobitel ti moze glumiti takav "ruter
<CTCP2> da al onda mora ic sve prek jednog kompa
<CTCP2> i moram na kompu podesavat dialup i pizdarije
<CTCP2> ocu imat uredjaj na koje cu prikacit direktno mintalice
<CTCP2> i mirna bosna
<CTCP2> xD
<BotaniCar> A? kakv dialup ?
<CTCP2> pa kak mislis android mob
<BotaniCar> u mintalice gurni PCI wireless NIC, na mobitelu slozi tethering, done
<CTCP2> mislis da gha spojim na komp pa da glumi modem il?
<BotaniCar> ne, ne mislim
 * CTCP2 slaps BotaniCar around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> "wireless"
<CTCP2> HOW YES BIG FUCKIN NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?
<BotaniCar> i odjebi s tim pingvinom jer bum te na ignore del, pa nek ti tvoji specijalci daju savjete :) 
<BotaniCar> i, zakaj ne wireless, trebas zicu za nekaj konkretno ?
<CTCP2> jebo sam se 3 dana pokusavajuci dic wireless karticu na linuxu (kompatibilnu s linuxom)
<CTCP2> zatim sam se jebo 5 dana da obicnom eternet adapteru stavim static ip
<CTCP2> a ti bi sad da sve stavljam na wifi xD
<CTCP2> NO WAY xD
<BotaniCar> Gle, mislio sam da smo vec do sad apsolvirali: ako nesto ne znas sloziti, ne znaci da je lose, nego dfa ti ne znas :)
 * CTCP2 slaps BotaniCar around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> po onom kaj sam vidio, vecinom ne znaju ni "oni koji znaju" xD
<BotaniCar> ode ti na ignore, mah mah
<CTCP2> popusio sam par dana za nis jer su mi govorili "to tak treba radit"
<CTCP2> da bi na kraju ispalo da to tak NE radi xD
<CTCP2> jebo sam se tjedan dana s /etc/network/interfaces
<CTCP2> i zas ga na restartu zbrise
<CTCP2> i niko ne zna
<CTCP2> da bi nakon tjedan dana napokon dobio info da TO TAK IDE xD
<CTCP2> uglavnom, kaj se tice mreze, kupio sam onaj ruter i switcheve i sve kompove spojio prek mreze i to sve radi super
<CTCP2> samo mi treba jos 3G ruter na koji cu to sve spojit
<CTCP2> umjesto ADSL rutera
<CTCP2> i btw, zas bi dodatno kupovao WIFI kartice za svaku mintalicu + android mob i sve to iso cackat s WIFI-em i komplicirat itd., kad mogu kupit jedan jednostavn 3G ruter i sam prikopcat na to
<CTCP2> http://www.linuxzasve.com/air-live-traveler-3g-ultrajeftini-3g-router
<CTCP2> vidim i ovaj savjetuju
<CTCP2> al ima samo 1 LAN port
<CTCP2> i trazi USB 3G stick
<CTCP2> hm
<CTCP2> jel i ovaj TPLINK trazi stick
<pkiller> "jedan jednostavan 3g ruter" to da mi je vidit
<pkiller> prvo nađi kod koga ćeš uzeti internet... pa pogledaj šta oni nude, i onda pogledaj dalje dali ti je kompatibilan recimo stick sa ruterom u koji treba taj stick uštekat
<pkiller> a ruter koji direktno ima ulaz za sim karticu ne vjerujem da je jeftin
<pkiller> iako nisam dugo gledao
<CTCP2> da, bas gledam
<CTCP2> nema, svi traze USB stick
<CTCP2> al ovaj TPLINK zgleda ok
<pkiller> e onda samo pažljivo da ti podržava stick koji uzmeš
<CTCP2> u biti cek
<CTCP2> imaju oni VIP HOMEBOX ruteri, kaj ne
<CTCP2> idem vidit kaj sa tim
<CTCP2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/ostali-mobiteli/homebox-oglas-10218522
<CTCP2> ovak nes
<rut> nadi stari homebox od vip-a
<rut> eee to 
<rut> to ti 100% radi 
<CTCP2> cool
<rut> samo ti je 54g
<rut> broadcom .
<CTCP2> kaj mi to znaci? xD
<rut> 11g brzine 
<CTCP2> 54mbps
<rut> da
<pkiller> hehe samo onda možeš samo od vipa uzet internet
<CTCP2> unutar mreze, a
<CTCP2> pih, vise neg dost
<pkiller> znaš da su ta sranja uvijek zaključana
<rut> da se to otkljucat . ima ti na google postupak 
<CTCP2> prodaje neki lik i otkljucane
<CTCP2> http://www.njuskalo.hr/wireless-wlan/homebox-huawei-b260a-otkljucan-sve-mreze-zamjena-oglas-10318847
<rut> ja sam rastavio jedan i povadio van 3g modem 
<pkiller> evo super :)
<rut> jer mi trebalo 
<pkiller> od koga koristite vi taj 3g internet?
<CTCP2> ja povremeno na tele2
<CTCP2> smart paket 1gb = 35 kn :)
<rut> i ja prem mob-a
<CTCP2> za pizdarije vise neg dost
<rut> *prek
<rut> odoh spremat rucak 
<pkiller> hm... ja imam bonbon... 30kn 512 mb ako se ne varam
<CTCP2> skupo xD
<pkiller> 800 mb
<pkiller> evo sad sam išao pogledat... ali ne potrošim nikad pa ni neznam koliko ima :)
<CTCP2> ja isto, jedva potrosim 20 MB na mobu xD
<obruT> ima netko za preporucit gdje otfurat (rabljeni) auto na pregled prije nego sto ga kupim ?
<pkiller> da vas pitam nešto za wireless... imam jednu omni antenu od 12 db kupljenu prije 10tak godina... spojena je na wrt54g ruter, ako bi spojio na neki noviji ruter sa novijom tehnologijom bi išlo po novom standardu ili po starom?
<pkiller> recimo sad radi na 11g dali bi radila na 11a? jer sad vidim da antena od 12 db je manja za 80% od ove moje od metar :)
<OneKorea> ne radi hitchcock ni nickserv, puko freenode =(
<BotaniCar> OneKorea: drQaju cijeli dan nekaj 
<OneKorea> eh
<OneKorea> o evo ga
<OneKorea> 3 min delay nickserv
<pkiller> ja se nemogu identat... ili sam ja zaboravio password ili ga je nickserv zaboravio ž:)
<OneKorea> probaj opet, meni ima delay od 3 min
<pkiller> ma i meni ima delay od 6 minuta :)
<pkiller> 14:11:55 freenode  -- | MSG(nickserv): identify ********
<pkiller> 14:17:27 freenode  -- | NickServ (NickServ@services.): Invalid password for pkiller.
<pkiller> ali mi odgovori sa invalid
<Guest93855> strpljen spašen
<OneKorea> a neznam, ili ti je kriv pwd ili je neki njihov zaeb
<BotaniCar> Bok jelly
<pkiller> ili ide email pa password
<pkiller> toliko se rijetko identam da zaboravim
<OneKorea> ti sumpora kakav ip
<Guest93855> di ko Å¡ta
<OneKorea> ovaj ipv6
<pkiller> evo ih guestovi napadaju
<pkiller> evo uspio sam ipak
<Guest93855> sad znaš zašto ga skrivam...
<BotaniCar> jelly opet si strgal frinod i ne pravi se da ne znas, ( nice IP )
<OneKorea> gadan za vidjet
<OneKorea> :D
<Guest93855> ko će to pamtit!
<Guest93855> BotaniCar: neki drugi neimenovani kolege se spajaju drito sa lan.iskon.hr... tsk
<BotaniCar> c c c
<Guest93855> plausible deniability, nula bodova
<BotaniCar> ocito se kolege moraju opravdavati samo sebi kad drek lupi ventilator :)
<pkiller> ma spajaju se tu ljudi sa raznih servera :)
<pkiller> neki direktno imaju na portu 80 i login screenove za razne backend aplikacije :)
<rut> killer nemoze antena za 11g radit na 11a 
<BotaniCar> to je kul ! 1st come, 1st serve(re)d ! :) 
<pkiller> Å¡to je totalno nesigurno :)
<BotaniCar> rut: zasto ?
<rut> pa zato jer je 11g na 2.4ghz a 11a na 5ghz
<OneKorea> ac
<OneKorea> i ja mislim da može
<rut> mislim moze antena radit al dobitak . swr .. 
<BotaniCar> Pa to, mora moci raditi
<rut> i koliko dugo ce izlazno pojacalo od kartice radit je upitno 
<rut> ma radit ce i na komad drota 
<rut> al nije isto 2.4 i 5Ghz
<BotaniCar> a gle, coik je pito jednostavno pitanje :) 
<Guest93855> so jes jes, ovi tp-link kinezi eksplicitno vele nemojte dizati wifi bez antene, zgorit ce izlaz
 * CTCP2 slaps Guest93855 around a bit with a large superpenguin
<Guest93855> CTCP2: odjebi s tim
<CTCP2> promijeni nick
<BotaniCar> ja bedak ga isto na temp ignore stavim, a fakat mi vec pije krv s tim .. :) 
<Guest93855> hocu, kad se servisi od freenodeta smira
<pkiller> onda na njuskalo ide...
<pkiller> a ako se ne proda u smeche
<Guest93855> svejedno steta
<OneKorea> prodaješ antenu?
<rut> pa jednostavan odgovor je DA . radit ce .. radit ce i na komadu drota
<rut> samo je pitanje kako i koliko dugo 
<pkiller> sutra pola plaće ide na nove domene :)
<pkiller> Feb. 4th, 2014 at 8 AM PST
 * Guest93855 je gledao televiziju na nabodenu viljusku
 * BotaniCar je uspio mjesecima ne gledati Tv bez posebnog pribora !
<Guest93855> hehe, ovo je bilo u zlatna vremena studiranja
<pkiller> OneKorea: da
<pkiller> OneKorea: 12db omnica 2.4Ghz
<OneKorea> meni bi baš trebalo nekaj takvo
<rut> ko je proizvodac ?
<pkiller> guru, bike, clothing, holdings, ventures, singles and plumbing - See more at: http://www.enom.com/news/659/7-new-tlds-hit-streets-ga-week.html#sthash.w1kS56kp.dpuf
<pkiller> ovo će biti sutra za kupit
<pkiller> rut nemam pojma... stoji mi na krovu od kuće nisam ju vidio godinama :)
<pkiller> ali radi :)
<Guest93855> plumbing :-)
<OneKorea> vjerovatno ovak nekaj: http://www.tp-link.com/en/products/details/?categoryid=2474&model=TL-ANT2412D
<pkiller> ja bi guru
<BotaniCar> Diamonds ! :) 
<pkiller> i to imeprezime.guru ... i to na vizitke stavljat :)
<BotaniCar> Da kupim domenui, ne bi imal za vizitke :) 
<BotaniCar> "pocastite voljenu osobu za valentinovo. Ukljucite ih u oporuku !"
<pkiller> OneKorea: ista samo ne piše gore tplink
<pkiller> BotaniCar: vizitke na moo.com
<pkiller> i to one micro
<pkiller> 100 komada 20$
<pkiller> i imam još 3 metra kabla debelog
<pkiller> OneKorea: sa konektorima (oni veliki)
<OneKorea> kolko metra kabla daješ uz nju? :D
<OneKorea> ah
<pkiller> ma sve kako je... 
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/11ytf7H.gif # NSFW
<pkiller> sad kad se sjetim koliko sam to sve platio... slabo mi dođe :)
<BotaniCar> Kad sam god dosao do faze da za hardver mogu reci "ne sjecam se, na krovu mi je vec godinama", znao sam da taj hardver nisam preplatio 
<pkiller> OneKorea: ako platiš poštarinu dam ti za 200kn
<pkiller> BotaniCar: ali spajam se na nju... samo mi nije nikad ništa zaštekalo pa zato :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: velim, ako je kako si opisao, nisi platio ni HRD previse :)
<OneKorea> ma ne da mi se zezat sa vanjskom antenom, mislio sam da je neka zgodnija za samo zašarafit na svoj usb adapter
<pkiller> ma neka kvalitetna je samo neznam koja marka
<Guest93855> mislio sam da je neka zgodnija za samo zašarafit na svoj "usb adapter" # o čem pričamo...?
<OneKorea> wifi
<BotaniCar> Antene i zene, danas smo multidisciplinarni ! 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Hp44eaK8Lc
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: TOM JONES - Why Why Why Delilah, Views: 22349, Rating: 97.948714%
<pkiller> OneKorea: ovo ti je za zašarafit na dimnjak :)
<pkiller> jucer navecer sam gledao onaj film the fift estate... jedino što mi se sviđalo je bio w3m i htop
<Guest93855> ijao [14:34] <Guest93855> help [14:42] -NickServ- ***** NickServ Help *****
<BotaniCar> lol
<pkiller> ja sam imao 7 minuta
<pkiller> :)
<pkiller> za identify
<Guest93855> a 30 sekundi da te prebaci na GuestĐUBRE
<pkiller> ma bar danas nije teško imati svoj irc server
<pkiller> koliko mašina posjedujemo... svi zajedno bi mogli napraviti irc network :)
<Guest93855> nije problem u serveraju nego kako privuć korisnike
<BotaniCar> ali .. distribucija mochi ! :) 
 * Guest93855 je još uvijek i na idolnetu
<pkiller> o.O
<BotaniCar> jelly : ima opce koga tamo ? :D
<pkiller> nema :/
<BotaniCar> A da nije na #croatia
<pkiller> ja bio prije godinu dana
<obruT> ma sta nema :)
<Guest93855> uz malo varanja
<Guest93855> grep idolnet /etc/hosts 
<Guest93855> 161.53.97.16            irc.idolnet.org
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , kaj su IP ostavili, pustili mrezu da radi i proglasili to zatvorenim ? 
<pkiller> sve botovi i bounceri :)
<BotaniCar> Ja sam brijao da se sve to pogasilo do sad 
<Guest93855> BotaniCar: koliko vidim na /list nas interni kanal je najveci
<BotaniCar> :( good days, simple life
<Guest93855> pa neko odavde je kesnuo lovu za produzenje domene ove godine, inace je vise ne bi bilo
<pkiller> ja imam još par logova od tamo... ja sam brijo u nekom section1 kanalu i u neki startrek
<pkiller> to su bili moji početci informatike ... prekompajlirani botovi za solaris i te pizdarije
<pkiller> a gle me sad... ne sjećam se ni koje je godine to bilo :)
 * obruT se sjeca da je poceo s tudjim accountima :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: ! TO JE POSEL :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=B1BdQcJ2ZYY
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: The Humans Are Dead - Full version, Views: 1467219, Rating: 98.061152%
<Guest93855> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0M4J849dmA
<datase> Guest93855: Title: Inner Circle - Sweat (A La La La Long) [Reggae1008], Views: 7002277, Rating: 98.079472%
<MmikePoso> hrvojem: zasto LRU_DUMP snimi samo 16GB RAMa
<MmikePoso> sve preko toga nece restorat
<MmikePoso> ha? :)
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/4EBzotgriEI
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Alien base on Moon? - how to find, with basic analysis, Views: 2139875, Rating: 77.60222%
 * Guest93855 ne klika
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/HTPn7.jpg # good manners
<T_Mmike> Ne kuzim
<T_Mmike> Jebo ih internet
<BotaniCar> Steak on a stick <- i need that
<jelly> ohoho, .ceo TLD
<jelly> uvijek sam zelio biti CEO?
<jelly> ili .католик https://www.namecheap.com/domains/new-tlds/checklist.aspx
<jelly> za zbunjivanje protivnika
 * jelly pinga CTCP2 
<T_Mmike> nesh je potrgano sa frinodom
<T_Mmike> i to vest
<T_Mmike> fest
<ivoks> pa je, da
<ivoks> dig irc.freenode.net
<ivoks> nis
<jelly> T_Mmike: https://twitter.com/freenodestaff
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/Y9WNBpBk_Lg
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Grupa Models -  Zmurke, Views: 1076, Rating: 58.666668%
 * CTCP2 slaps jelly around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> hm, koji vrag me diskonekta
<jelly> CTCP2: ispao si 12 puta sa irca za redom
<CTCP2> smrdi na zavjeru
<CTCP2> idem testisat
 * ivoks skida kapu marku do poda
<jelly> a euru?
<ivoks> http://www.mediaclubsouthafrica.com/component/content/article?id=2404:visa&__=
<jaizza> e tako je to kad se radi punom parom
 * CTCP2 slaps Amon_ around a bit with a large superpenguin
<Amon_> steta kaj sam bas ovaj vikend upokojio svoj prvi i zadnji tutuntu
<CTCP2> mislis, Yubuntu
<Amon_> taj
<CTCP2> nema veze, ovdje se najmanje prica o Yubuntuu xD
<CTCP2> ovo je zapravo #sex-hr
<T_Mmike> amon!
<T_Mmike> idem doma
<T_Mmike> ajte
<SilverSpace> bezveze
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: kak si povezao pusenje i prasinu u kucistu kod Tihaninih ? usput, susilicu,wtf :) 
<jelly> kad ima generator vlage i zmazanog vesa u kuci
<DomaMuffin> imam i ja, uspjesno se (pogotovo u ovo doba) borimo protiv toga - radijatorima :) 
<DomaMuffin> Mislim, Mmike,mogo si pol racuna od graficke pokrit tako :D
<DomaMuffin> I onda kuka kak je skupo meso po prcvarnicama u kojima jede ! 
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> https://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/penguin-wireless-n-pci-card-w-low-profile-bracket # sto sam trazio , to sam dobio :) 
<DomaMuffin> TRI antene !
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dgjf6r-2WWM#t=43
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Imotski - Grad na gori, Views: 5120, Rating: 98.4466%
<Mmike> domagoj, pola kaj?
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> radijator usere ves
<Mmike> znas kak je fin mekan iz susilice
<Mmike> ono, mi-fakin-li-na
<Mmike> plus, imam pre malo radijatora :)
<Mmike> nrn
<Mmike> brb
<jelly> "Charlie Sheen nađen živ u hotelskoj sobi"
<obruT> čudo
<DomaMuffin> :)
<CTCP2> koji vrga je ovo
<CTCP2> ADL found less devices than opencl!
<CTCP2> There is possibly more than one display attached to a GPU
<CTCP2> Use the gpu map feature to reliably map OpenCL to ADL
<CTCP2> WARNING: Number of OpenCL and ADL devices did not match!
<CTCP2> Hardware monitoring may NOT match up with devices!
<CTCP2> ovo ne pomaze
<CTCP2> sudo aticonfig --initial --adapter=all
<CTCP2> Ubuntu, jel
<CTCP2> samo sam prebacio grafu na drugi slot :/
<DomaMuffin> Brijem da ti je nasao osim majner kartica i onboardicu 
<CTCP2> nema onboard
<CTCP2> bile su 2 grafe u PCIe slotu 1 i 3
<CTCP2> pa sam ih stavio u slot 2 i 3
<CTCP2> (ploca ima 3 slota)
<DomaMuffin> kaj ti veli samo "sudo aticonfig --initial" ? 
<CTCP2> Found fglrx primary device section
<CTCP2> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CTCP2> Saving back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-21
<CTCP2> fakat me ovaj linux polako raspizduje
<CTCP2> sudo aticonfig --initial --adapter=all
<CTCP2> Found fglrx primary device section
<CTCP2> Found fglrx primary device section
<CTCP2> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CTCP2> Saving back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-23
<CTCP2> i to bi trebalo bit to
<CTCP2> al ne
<DomaMuffin> e, aj sad probaj jos jednom s  "--adapter=all"
<DomaMuffin> i brijem da moras rebootat
<CTCP2> ma jesam, vec par puta
<CTCP2> al evo, sad sam opet
<CTCP2> coldreboot
<DomaMuffin> lspci -vvnn | grep VGA , jel vidi sve kartice ? 
<CTCP2> izbacilo je sad hrpu tog, al kolko vidim, 2 grafe su u listi
<DomaMuffin> jel ti sad radi ono kaj treba radit' ? 
<CTCP2> jok
<DomaMuffin> Kaj ne radi tocno, cgminer ti baca gresku ili kaj ? 
<DomaMuffin> onu gresku s vrha*
<CTCP2> da
<CTCP2> pri pokretanju
<CTCP2> i onda u cgmineru nema infoa o brzini ventova i temp
<CTCP2> takodjer, nekad ne ucita 2. grafu
<DomaMuffin> pa onda mu samo specificiraj koje kartice da korsti , to si vidio s onim lspci
<CTCP2> al i ak ucita
<CTCP2> rade na 500 kH/s
<DomaMuffin> nda, jedno jednostavno pitanje, jesi ustekao monitor u obje kartice ? Ako ne, probaj ustekat u drugu
<CTCP2> -------------------------
<CTCP2> dakle, ulogiram se.
<CTCP2> zatim pucam sljedece da postanem root itd:
<CTCP2> sudo -i
<CTCP2> sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop
<CTCP2> xinit &
<CTCP2> export DISPLAY=:0
<CTCP2> export GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT=100
<CTCP2> export GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS=1
<CTCP2> -------------------------
<CTCP2> ko i svaki put i sto radi savrseno
<DomaMuffin> PASTEBIN PLOX!!1
<CTCP2> probo sam stavit export DISPLAY=:1 al isto
<CTCP2> ak to kaj znaci
<DomaMuffin> Enivej, brijem da tebi cgminer ne zna na kaj da se nakaci. Trebalo bi raditi da svakoj rucno preciziras koju da koristi. Also, ustekaj monitor u onje kad probavas, ako mozes
<CTCP2> kad je bila dodana i 3. grafa, sudo aticonfig --initial --adapter=all ih je pokreno
<CTCP2> i sve radilo ok
<CTCP2> pa kad sam stavio samo na 1. i 3. slot i ponovio sudo aticonfig --initial --adapter=all
<CTCP2> opet je sve radilo
<DomaMuffin> Ma zd*kal se driver ziher, kad cackas stalno :) 
<CTCP2> sad kad sam stavio na 2. i 3. slot a 1. je prazan, onda sipak :S
<DomaMuffin> Samo g treba sutnut nogom u yaya
<CTCP2> ma nema monitora na tom rigu
<DomaMuffin> enivey, ne muci te ubuntu, nothing to see here, carry on :) 
<DomaMuffin> ETO !!! NEMA MONITUT !
<CTCP2> nemoj da zovem penguina xD
<DomaMuffin> Pa probaj s monitutom :D
<CTCP2> pa wtf, kaj ce mi monitor
<CTCP2> nije trebo do sad
<DomaMuffin> Zato kaj je driver z**kan :) Probaj, ako mozes
<CTCP2> a ebote, neda mi se teglit 24"-ni monitor na kat
<DomaMuffin> Nabavi manji, ja imam jedan 12" u firmi za u dzep :) 
<CTCP2> xD
<DomaMuffin> lcd, jel :) 
<CTCP2> ma ko ga hebe
<CTCP2> ak niko ne zna, odo vratit na 1. slot i aj bok
<DomaMuffin> Reinstaliraj windowse ! :) 
<CTCP2> vec sam iovak osto bez zivaca
<CTCP2> jednog dana cu donjet malj iz supe
<CTCP2> i sve polupat xD
<DomaMuffin> Ma , ak ti se da cackat s driverima, probaj neku stariju / noviju verziju, ili se poigraj s cgminerom 
<DomaMuffin> brijem da je nekaj bezveze
<CTCP2> si lud, drivere ne diram ni mrtav :)))
<CTCP2> jedva sam nasao neku betu koja radi xD
<DomaMuffin> E, to, ekipa brije prodat mintalice kad ovo ode ukua :) Mislim da ce ih 4/5 iskaliti frustraciju na hardveru :D
<DomaMuffin> e, CTCP2 citam sad malo ovo gore, ti nemas pokrenute Xe nakon reboota ? Ako ne, probaj "export DISPLAY=:0" , pa "startx", pa onda dalje 
<CTCP2> neam pojma kaj imam pokrenuto, to mi je mmike dao zgasim :)
<CTCP2> i radi savrseno
<CTCP2> da zgasim i pokrenem*
<DomaMuffin> probaj kak sam ti napisao
<CTCP2> bio sam oso na kat prije neg si to napiso
<CTCP2> i vratio grafe na staro
<CTCP2> i sad radi
<CTCP2> bum to probo sutra jer vec me glava boli
<CTCP2> slozio sam "air condition" na katu
<CTCP2> i prethodno pustio da se sve oladi na 0 C
<CTCP2> jer ove toxic se griju ko blesave
<CTCP2> kad su solo, super su
<CTCP2> al cim stavis 2 na jedan komp
<CTCP2> medjusobno se griju za popizdit
<DomaMuffin> sta ces po ljetu ?
<CTCP2> stavit pravi air condition :)))
<CTCP2> sad sam otvorio balkon na jednoj strani i prozor na drugoj :))
<CTCP2> pa je propuh
<DomaMuffin> jedna klima na sve te kilovate grijalica ? :D po ljetu :) Drzim fige !
<CTCP2> stavit cu 2 klime xD
<DomaMuffin> i ja mislim
<SilverSpace> pazi na bitcoin da se ne prehlade na propuhu
<CTCP2> i jos par sobnih vulgaris ventova
<CTCP2> hm, ovo jebeno hladi
<CTCP2> ventovi su na minimumu
<CTCP2> grafe na 2. slotu
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: ma pizdarija s klimom je kaj onda moras zatvoriti prostoriju. Ako to napravis , onda moras imati dobar omjer klima: grijalice koliko god puhao .. 
<CTCP2> a grafama na 1. slotu su na 40% ventovi
<CTCP2> znam, smislit cu nekaj
<CTCP2> neku malo zescz ventilaciju
<DomaMuffin> Smislio si vec, dve klime
<DomaMuffin> ja i dalje navijam za vodeno hladjenje, ali ti je to vjerojatno skupplje nego klime i struja :) 
<CTCP2> xD
<SilverSpace> skrinju za meso
<SilverSpace> napunis grafama
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: pa da joj komplresor pregori :) 
<CTCP2> razmisljam o ovak necem xD
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ut8mwo7vGBI
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Cooling a Bitcoin Mining Farm with Liquid Nitrogen., Views: 20358, Rating: 38.77095%
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NPiGxN23Tc
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Forget Mining BITCOIN, Start MINING LITECOIN with Home Built LITECOIN MINING RIG, Views: 49227, Rating: 67.29064%
<SilverSpace> siromasi
<OneKorea> jao mineri, eo i bankomat već imate: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO6Rxw41_D0 !!
<datase> OneKorea: Title: Getting Bitcoin at FOSDEM 2014, Views: 70, Rating: 100.0%
<rut> ctcp2 koliko si dosad vec zaradio ?
<rut> ovi cijeli dan imaju problema sa freenodeom
<rut> dobro ima ge je netko uvalio :)
<CTCP2> rut nemjerljivo mnogo
<CTCP2> mirc mi se zbloka dok ocu upisat tolki broj
<CTCP2> al nekih 5000 kn u mjesec dana
<CTCP2> s tim da mi je iskoristivost bila oko 80%
<CTCP2> zbog raznih sranja
<CTCP2> a struje imam oko 1500 kn :)))
<jelly-home> CTCP2: za koliko ces biti na nuli tim tempom?
<CTCP2> oko 4 mj
<CTCP2> ali 0 ne postoji
<CTCP2> Nula je samo u glavi
<CTCP2> sva zarada se ulaze dalje :>
<CTCP2> u sirenje rudnika :>
<CTCP2> mjesecno namjeravam povecavat rudnik za 1,2-1,3 :>
<CTCP2> 1,2^10 :>
<CTCP2> racunaj
<CTCP2> za 10 mjeseci cu imat 6x veci rudnik! xD
 * CTCP2 je razradio cijeli poslovni plan
<rut> ako ce me itko potjerat odavde onda si to ti sa tim rudarenjem :P
<obruT> rut: ak oces, moze te netko potjerat i s drugim stvarima :)
<rut> ma nema sanse :)
<obruT> mrzim migracije
<DomaMuffin> mrzim ocr
<SilverSpace> rudari
<obruT> a nikog nije strah da ce se rudnik urusit :)
<obruT> CTCP2 je na -20-tom levelu, potresi, poplave, nist nega ne muci :)
<obruT> CTCP2 je onaj u pozadini :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3RJXP1tfSBM
<datase> obruT: Title: drunk russian coal miner - comedy, Views: 2287105, Rating: 92.6499%
<SilverSpace> obruT: svi rusi imaju kamere u autima jebenih snimki ima 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> o da :) pogledao sam dosta tih kompilacija :)
<CTCP2> obruT : lol @ video xD
<StephenS> gde ste braco
<StephenS> i gde si jelly
<SilverSpace> cuj braca 
<SilverSpace> kaze lik da mu se bios promjenio i stavi sliku bsod :)
<SilverSpace> Ovako, isao sam staviti druge windowse i kada uđem u BIOS on je skroz drugaciji nije kao prije!!! POMOC!!
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/1
<StephenS> SilverSpace: sta? nismo bracA?
<SilverSpace> imatt cemo f1 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Formula_One_broadcasters
<obruT> pih
<SilverSpace> samo kaj se nis ne zna 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-04
 * obruT bi iso spavat :P
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine i junci ! 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mN-Cxa3Nf4
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: White Lies - To lose my life(Lets go home together).wmv, Views: 34987, Rating: 100.0%
<Mmike> njiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Mmike> njiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<BotaniCar> NJIIIIII
<BotaniCar> Hehe , napravio se izvjestaj o statusu servisa za proslu godinu, nema ni jednog s manje od 99,98% uptimea :) ( nemam cloud i takve sracke ) :)
 * BotaniCar so proud
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IOSp_26BIA
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: I'm So Proud, Views: 228343, Rating: 99.2605%
<SilverSpace> kaj 
<BotaniCar> kaj kaj k'o da ne znas kaj :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ides ti subotom na plac ? 
<SilverSpace> utorak je danas 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Znam, ali ako se ne isplaniram X dana unaprijed, opet ne bum rakiju videl :DE
<SilverSpace> eh planovi 
<BotaniCar> http://tinyurl.com/nzuj5rz # Microsoft zakon :) 
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/1
<jelly-home> jeboooo
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj dolazis subotu na plac
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: moral bum po duhan, da li idem ja ili zena ovisi o tome jel bum i tebe popelal u ribarnicu :D
<BotaniCar> NSFW - Not suitable for woman :) 
<SilverSpace> ktualni ministar branitelja uspio sakupiti dva puta (sic!) više odličja i priznanja nego njegov ratni vukovarski zapovjednik
<SilverSpace> aktualni ministar branitelja uspio sakupiti dva puta (sic!) više odličja i priznanja nego njegov ratni vukovarski zapovjednik
<BotaniCar> K'o da ta odlicja nekom nekaj znace , di je bed ? Nije da frajer nije bio u ratu,ne ?
<jelly-home> ako ne znace, cemu onda sluze
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: a kak drugacije da ti drzava zahvali za godine drzanja glave u torbi, ja bi bio sretniji da su svim braniteljima dali neke pare, ali .. 
<BotaniCar> Doduse, visa odlicja donose i neku paricu, to sam zaboravio
<SilverSpace> tko blize jaslama ....
<SilverSpace> kopanji ...
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to je u svakom scenariju istina, i dalje ne kuzim kaj te svrbe odlicja ? Ako je frajer bio vise u rovu nego njegov zapovjednik .. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: gle odlicja dodjeljuje ministar na predlog zapovjednika ili za iznimne zasluge 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako mu je dao taj isti zapovjednik koji ima manje odlicja nego on - nema beda, jel tak ? Ako je dobio za zasluge, opet ne vidim bed
<BotaniCar> **ako ga je predlozio taj isti zapovjednik 
<SilverSpace> FM gdje ih je on zasluzio 
<SilverSpace> bio dvadeset dana u ratu pa u logoru 
<BotaniCar> Pa to valjda zna onaj tko ga je predlozio, se to ima di procitati ? Mislim da ni do registra branitelja ne mogu doci samo tako, kamoli do popisa odlicja. 
<BotaniCar> Kuzim da je frajer svima na zubu zbog Vukovara, ali ne bi ga bas retroaktivno napadao zbog dogadjaja iz 90ih 
<BotaniCar> Vidi radije ovo, jebale nas medalje: http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/zaustavite-pljacku-linic-oprostio-11-milijuna-sinu-prijatelja-sefa-erste-banke/725367.aspx
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo kaj sviju branitela ima na razno raznim snimkama a njega nigdje 
<SilverSpace> da ne govorim da ga se nitko ni ne sjeca 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja osobno znam dva covjeka koji su bili u ratu od prvog dana, na zapovjednim polozajima, a nikad ih neces vidjeti na telki
<SilverSpace> linic je prica za sebe :)
<BotaniCar> a cuj, ta nagodba moze pokriti izdavanje jos jedne serije medalja svima i svakom :D
<BotaniCar> za te pare mozda i za jellya izmislimo nekakvu medalju za "imanje 15 godina u vrijeme rata" ili nesto slicno :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Ranije se znalo, odmah u bolnici ti kažu: MUŠKO JE! ...danas moraš čekati da odraste i da se samo izjasni.
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keMpUaoA3Tg # magnetomagic ! 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Neodymium magnet in FAT copper pipe, Views: 662357, Rating: 99.24832%
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPqEEZa2Gis # even MOAR mahic ! 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Levitating Superconductor on a Möbius strip, Views: 718696, Rating: 99.426346%
<ravilov> zijev
<BotaniCar_> Kaj i ti moras po svjezu kavu u ducan ? 
<BotaniCar_> nego, ciju kavu kupuju firme u kojima radite ? 
<BotaniCar_> Mi smo na kombinaciji franck(kava)/K+( izvedenice neskafea)
<rut> za dobro jutro :)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4N3PCMnVUpc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<datase> rut: Title: Luna - Red Bull (OFFICIAL HD ARTWORK) 2013/14, Views: 1595252, Rating: 92.2264%
<rut> muffin ?
<BotaniCar_> Ako jos netko ne zna gdje kupiti sastojke za slatko-kiselu juhu: http://www.tigrisoaza.hr/
<BotaniCar_> rut: ne prilici ti jefrina soft pornografija kao ovo :)
<rut> aj ti meni sad reci jel ova Luna za pjevat ili za j**** 
<BotaniCar_> recimo samo da bih ucinio sve u svojoj moci da joj zacepim usta :)
<rut> :) 
<rut> moram preselit u SR
<BotaniCar_> To i ja planiram , cim odem u penziju, bezi sto istocnije, mozda se tamo da prezivjeti od RH mirovine
<rut> ma nejdem tamo radi $$ . nego radi lune i slicne njoj :)
<BotaniCar_> A, pa do onda ce mi vjerojatno za pimpach trebati i viagra i staka, oboje ce biti jeftinije tamo :D
<BotaniCar_> Vrhunskih komada ima i kod nas, kaj s njima kad si ih ne mogu priustiti :)
<rut> eee to to . ona redbul votku a ja viagru .. i udri cijeli dan
<BotaniCar_> Ako ces udarati cijeli dan, bolje da se koka napije motornog ulja :) 
<rut> ma nema tog motornog ulja koje nebi curilo .. pa to je razlokano .. potroseno . tu ni generalka ne pomogne
<rut> nema dihtunga da to drzi 
<rut> Stiven 
<rut> aj ti iz prve ruke 
<BotaniCar_> ma, on isto ima glavu u skatuljama , dam se kladit' :D
<rut> :)
<rut> na proljece sam reko da cu do novog sada
<rut> ili subotice
<rut> nasto sam nacuo da je boli glava .. neznas di da gledas :)
<pkiller> subotica ima jako ljepih pichoka :)
<pkiller> a i cuga je jeftina, pa možda zato :/
<rut> bio si tamo ?
<ravilov> ajme sta su ove zene ruzne
<ravilov> u videu
<BotaniCar_> Ionako sve imaju decka :)
<rut> eto ko drzi glavu u kutiji
<BotaniCar_> Da mi zena zna kaj tu tipkam, imao bi ja glavu u torbi, ne u kutiji :)
<rut> i onda kad nesto takvo vidi misli da zensko mora biti kockasto 
<rut> ma nebi muffin .. pa sve je to zaj*
<BotaniCar_> Je, dok ti zena ne procita :) Ili dok ne odes u Madjarsku :D
<rut> nekuzi se moja u ovo 
<BotaniCar_> ja se trudim svim silama da ni moja ne skuzi ! "ma taj IRC ti je bezveze, smokvica isto, odi ti na fejsbuk dusho" :) 
<rut> hahaha . 
<rut> vidis tu je meni bio zajeb . drugu zenu sam sve naucio .. ko zna sto je iskopala
<rut> zato vise ne ucim nikog nista :)
 * BotaniCar_ ceka da ravilov uleti s always take, never give floskulom :)
<rut> nemoj mi ga prizivat molim te 
<BotaniCar_> :) Ajde, nevolja i sama dodje :)
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IxCkVgGTV4
<datase> rut: Title: SANDRA ft COSTI - Devojka tvog druga HD, Views: 1845111, Rating: %
<rut> lose joj ovo donje rublje 
<BotaniCar_> rut: stvarno nije lijepo da ovako lijepis URLove zbog kojih bi mi se moglo desiti da mi je bed ustati iz stolca :) 
<BotaniCar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ber40Z4aO8 # here , some SFW niggers for you 
<datase> BotaniCar_: Title: DMX Ft.Method Man,Nas, & Ja Rule - Grand Finale (Official Music Video) (1998), Views: 933592, Rating: 99.18676%
<rut> nemoj ti ustajat a on nek stoji . :) 
<BotaniCar_> Pa da dobijem neplaniranu povisicu kad me shefica zazove ! :) 
<rut> muffin crnke ili plavuse ?
<BotaniCar_> Da
<rut> oboje :)
<ravilov> bolesno... https://github.com/dinedal/textql
<pkiller> rut jesam...
<pkiller> ravilov... mene više fascinira gif i kako to napravit, i koliko je korisno screencastat u gifu, od ovoga što je na njemu :)
<BotaniCar_> kad bi iz hzzo-a izbacili porodiljne naknade hzzo bi bio cak i u plusu… otkad je to trudnoca bolest ? 
<BotaniCar_> Imamo ministarstvo socijalne skrbi 
<pkiller> idi na twitter @vlada-rh ili kako se već zove i piši im :)
<BotaniCar_> pkiller: vec su drugi to napravili, jedan od onih postova koje admini "previde" 
<CTCP2> good point
<CTCP2> samo kaj bi ih oni onda totalno ukinuli xD
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: zasto ? Treba poticati ljude da se je*u, ali onda osiguraj paru za to iz pravog ministarstva .. jebote, gaze zdravstvo s obje noge, a htjeli bi i da profit donosi, iako mu je osnovna svrha da guta pare kao da nema sutra i u procesu nam pomaze .. 
<BotaniCar_> Mojoj zeni pacijenti nekad znaju donesti A4 papira da mogu printati nalaze, u domu zdravlja di sam , iz sportske kladionice im daju smir papir za istu svrhu. Frendovi kaj delaju u Bj bolnici nemaju ni sapuna .. pa ukua
<pkiller> eto vidiš kako dobro živiš... ti imaš doma i sapun i kompjuter :)
<BotaniCar_> Ima, i radim dva posla ( i majnam !! ) :)
<pkiller> radim i ja par poslova :)
<BotaniCar_> jebo to
<BotaniCar_> pitaj me koliko vremena dnevno odgajam dijete, a to bi mi trebao biti prvi posao .. 
<pkiller> to definitivno...
<pkiller> je ako ne postat će pravi hrvat ako ga odgaja televizija
<pkiller> sva sreća mene su odgajali korejski crtići dubani na talijanski :)
<ivoks> \o/
<BotaniCar_> \o/
<rut> killer onda sam dobro cuo .. ipak je info istinita :)
<pkiller> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_-o1apiB7M
<datase> pkiller: Title: le mosse di kenshiro contro i fanti e le loro guardie, Views: 6850, Rating: 92.72727%
<pkiller> nego sta... studentski grad sa dobrom reputacijom :)
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/1897861_10202429496432128_277014916_n.jpg
<ivoks> we are hiring :)
<pkiller> tesko mi je copy pejstat tako duge linkove na terminalu :)
<ivoks> control click
<ivoks> ili double click
<pkiller> ali mi ga odraže pa bude bez zadnjih 14 slova :)
<pkiller> i onda je request sa invaliditetom :)
<ivoks> jadni neki terminal
<ravilov> maximize
<pkiller> ravilov: multitasking :)
<pkiller> na mintu mi se lijepo "snap"-a terminal sa lijeve a browser sa druge strane... kao win7 :)
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: dam dusu i bubreg za zaposlenje, ako je to ured :)
<ivoks> mislis kao unity prije nego je mint postojao :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar_: to su nam uredi u juznoj africi
<pkiller> ivoks: neznam ja za nikakav unity ;)
<ivoks> jebiga, svatko ima svoje probleme :)
 * ivoks ce uskoro promijeniti svoj linkedin profil
<ivoks> :]
<ravilov> ispravno kopiranje linka ocigledno zahtijeva suspend svih drugih taskova
 * ravilov ce uskoro promijenit svoju tjelesnu temperaturu
<ravilov> [:
<pkiller> da, sad sam morao maximizirat da bi vidio villu na bari
<pkiller> ivoks: jel zapošljavate svaštare? :)
<ivoks> ne
<ravilov> a nistare?
<pkiller> pa dobro mogu ja zaboravit stvari koje znam :)
<ivoks> ovo je nekad bio thawteov posjed
<pkiller> ivoks: tko je taj?
<ivoks> pa si ga je mark zadrzao kada je prodao thawte
<ivoks> nego, idem na terasu
<ivoks> 50kn = 5 kutija cigareta i 3 upaljaca
<BotaniCar_> pkiller: thawte as in certifikati,pretpostavljam :)
<ivoks> da
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: ma di to ?! kakve pljuge i kakvi upaljaci ? :) 
<ivoks> malboro
<ivoks> cape town
<ravilov> fuj
<ravilov> pljuga
<BotaniCar_> Iha, nisi mogao dalje otputovati ? :) 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<pkiller> ivoks: Å¡ta si u capetownu?
<pkiller> uvijek sam želio tamo vikendicu pa da zimu provedem tamo :)
<BotaniCar_> pkiller: pa da moras letiti 20h doma ako se sjetis da nisi zatvorio prozor u kupaonici ! :) 
<pkiller> pa čemu služi žena nego da čuva kuću :)
<BotaniCar_> Kak mislis cemu, pa nece ti se minus na tekucem sam napraviti ! 
<pkiller> haha
<rut> muffin ko ti kriv sto si je opunomocio :)
<BotaniCar_> Racunao sam, da se nisam zenio i imao dete, sad bi vjerojatno imao ~3 sportska auta, ili nekoliko odvikavanja od droge iza sebe :)
<BotaniCar_> rut: lako tebi tako, ti si svoju skolu isto platio :)
<pkiller> BotaniCar_: ali 20 sati sam ja putovao iz praga do zagreba pa od zagreba do istre... tako da nije to ni tako puno :)
<rut> i jos placam !
<BotaniCar_> pkiller: nitko te nije silio da ides pjesice ! :) 
<BotaniCar_> rut: da li moram, ako sam nezaposlen i razvedem se, svejedno placati alimentaciju ? 
<pkiller> pa brže bi trćeći :)
<ivoks> pkiller: da
<rut> muffin DA
<pkiller> ivoks: poslovno ili privatno?
<ivoks> poslovno
<BotaniCar_> rut: ne znam zasto, nisam iznenadjen :) I,kaj sud veli, koliko / od kuda ( ako ti se opce prica o tome ) ? 
<pkiller> jel stigneš ić se kupat na ocean? :)
<rut> boli ih k* .. ne zanima ih sto je 350k nezaposlenih . sto je koma u drzavi .. kaze ti radi na crno doslovno (al ne ulazi u zapisnik)
<pkiller> rut... kako saznat kolike su kazne za pojedinu djelatnost ako te ulove da radiš na crno? :)
<BotaniCar_> http://webcafe.net.hr/2014/02/04/0239007.63.jpg
<rut> pkiller neznam
<pkiller> čisto da si izračunam dali mi se više isplati kazne plaćat ili poreze
<BotaniCar_> pkiller: definitivno poreze ! 
<pkiller> pa nije da te ulove baš svaki mjesec ;)
<BotaniCar_> dosta da te jednom klepe, nakon toga si nahebo svaki mjesec :)
<pkiller> ma to mi je za neku dodatnu djelatnost... a pošto sam u stalnom radnom odnosu neznam kako da to zakonski radim... nije predviđeno u ovoj državi da netko hoće radit 16 sati dnevno
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqvOpiqa8cA
<datase> rut: Title: Soma Dollara & Mladen Bodalec - Sedamdeseta, Views: 30938, Rating: 97.57576%
<pkiller> dok sam još mlad da upregnem a poslije idem u capetown kod ivoks -a
<BotaniCar_> pkiller: pa imas i institut autorskog, ugovora o djelu, kao i part-time zaposlenja, samo plati porez i moze
<rut> di ide ivoks . u  jar ?
<BotaniCar_> Da, rekao je da je star i mora se zenit, a da ce radije kupiti crnkinju nego ruskinju .. 
<pkiller> recimo prijevoz putnika sa onim mojim gliserom... a zaposlen sam i radim u turističkoj agenciji.
<rut> eeee .. onda kad se vrati pa kad pitam kolio je tamo sat vremena nece znati reci :(
<ivoks> ?
<rut> on voli kosih ociju ..
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: zekamo se na racun tvoje dobi i mikrolokacije :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> bilo je ili cape town ili bogota
<ivoks> :)
<rut> hmmm 
<rut> bogota .. bi ja rade .. 
<pkiller> ivoks: to za stalno si tamo?
<ivoks> ne, tjedan dana
<pkiller> a onda odlično...
<ivoks> pa onda austin, pa london, pa atlanta
<MmikePoso> ivoks: jesi presao na novi openerp?
<MmikePoso> 7icu?
<rut> ajde pogledaj malo reklame .. koliko $ sat :) :P
<ivoks> MmikePoso: da, od pocetka sam na 7ici
<MmikePoso> ivoks:  aha, nisi upgrade sad radio ovih dana?
<pkiller> bokte...ivoks pa svetski čovek nema šta
<ivoks> MmikePoso: nisam
<MmikePoso> eh
<ivoks> MmikePoso: mislis na daily?
<MmikePoso> daily?
<ivoks> MmikePoso: apt-holdao sam verziju koju koristim
<ivoks> da, ima daily ppa
<MmikePoso> aha, to
<MmikePoso> ne
<rut> http://www.demotivacija.rs/85-cm-je-dovoljno-24079.html
<MmikePoso> e, a jel' koristis xml-rpc njihov
<MmikePoso> za generiranje faktura?
<MmikePoso> (recimo)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> koristim web interface
<ravilov> ivoks, nisam znao da canonical uposljava i rock zvijezde te da ih salje na tourove o svom trosku :)
<ivoks> moj plan s openerpom je 'polako, jedno po jedno'
<ivoks> prvo na umu mi je generiranje radnih naloga iz timesheeta
<ivoks> pa onda i racuna na temelju radnih naloga
<MmikePoso> ma taj open erp moze cuda
<ivoks> znam da moze :)
<MmikePoso> ja sam tek nedavno to skuzio
<MmikePoso> a odrzavam postgrese za openerp instalacije na gro mjesta :)
<ivoks> da, s njim mozes sve automatizirati
<ivoks> fora je kad i posalje obavijest klijentu i tebi da je ugovor pri kraju :)
<MmikePoso> samo sto sam uvijek brijao da infokom i ti to mega-customiziraju za nase trzite
<MmikePoso> al' u biti uopce nemoras
<ivoks> ne moras
<ivoks> imas RRIFovu implementaciju
<ivoks> instaliras taj modul i eto, imas sve
<MmikePoso> za vikend cemo to
<ivoks> ili RIF, nemam pojma
<MmikePoso> RRIF
<MmikePoso> racunovodstvo, revizija i financije
<ivoks> da
<MmikePoso> kradja, kradenje i mutkarenje :)
<ivoks> sta je vruce ovdje
<ivoks> malo je cudnjikava ova zemlja
<ivoks> jos se uvijek vide velike podjele
<pkiller> ivoks: jelda... odi malo na more... vidim da je vjetar dobar za surfanje :)
<ivoks> hodas ulicom, a ograde se sastoje od 2m betonskog zida, siljaka, i elektricne bodljikave zice
<BotaniCar_> Podsjeca na Pantovcak
<weshmashian> zvuci ko berlin :)
<BotaniCar_> lol
<MmikePoso> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxxPEF6K1II
<datase> MmikePoso: Title: Electro swing Little love swing, Views: 36518, Rating: 97.98742%
<MmikePoso> ivoks: ako ne posjetis table mountain k'o da nisi bio :)
<ivoks> idem na neko brdo veceras
<ivoks> da, tam idem
<MmikePoso> jebacki
<MmikePoso> zicara je prejebena :)
<MmikePoso> ivoks: donesi magnet neki od gore, plz! :)
<MmikePoso> (ak se sjetis)
<MmikePoso> (primjeti da ne zicam doritose)
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar_> Ili doritose s poklon-magnetom unutra :)
<MmikePoso> moram u DM
<MmikePoso> zena dala direktivu
<kenny18> da ivoks magneti :)
<MmikePoso> em ti rad u trgovackom centru :/
<BotaniCar_> MmikePoso: po kaj ides u DM ? Meni je Sanela potvrdila da vise ni-ista ( osim ulozaka) ne kupuje kod nas, sve ibeja
<weshmashian> nes' ti trgovackog centra...
<ivoks> kenny18: hehe
<jelly> BotaniCar_: huh, jel se isplati ibejat standardnu dnevnu kozmetiku?
<BotaniCar_> jelly: Lak za nokte DM- 100kn , ebay 50kn (s dostavom)
<BotaniCar_> nije da ustedi milione, ali veli da se kroz gocinu uspara i soma-dva kuna, ako kupuje i za mamu/sestru, vise
<BotaniCar_> godinu,pardon
<jelly> BotaniCar_: britvice se recimo ne usudim narucit jer su se mnogi opekli srot kopijama
<BotaniCar_> jelly: mi sad uzeli za nju one venus zilete, pise da su "prave" , 6x jeftinije
<BotaniCar_> Cemo vidimo sto ce nam stci i ima li veze s narucenim :)
<jelly> BotaniCar_: imas url?
<BotaniCar_> Naci cu, ali napominjem da su "venus" zenske britvice , slabo se tim budes pomogao 
<BotaniCar_> linknem ti navece kad cu moci na njen ibej akaunt
<BotaniCar_> nda, usparala je skoro 200kn na nekoj zelenoj kavi, to malo izlazi iz domene kozmetike, ali svejedno
<jelly> BotaniCar_: ko kaze da ne brijem noge!
<jelly> (isti vendor mozda ima i drugih stvari)
<BotaniCar_> jelly: ispricavam se na pretpostavci. Osobno koristim jednake zilete i kad brijem zone koje nisu lice 
<pkiller> ovo izgleda kao neko napajanje ili matična jelda? http://pcmozak.com/1712/problem-sa-laptopom-asus-z53j
<jelly> BotaniCar_: brijem da svi ovi biciklisti tu na kanalu isto briju
<jelly> pkiller: izgleda kao link na forum
 * jelly hides
<BotaniCar_> jelly: mogu samo reci da vecina muskaraca koje poznajem bar trima odredjene zone, iz higijenskih ako vec ne estetskih razloga
<pkiller> jelly: pa jednostavnije nego da me moraju kickat zbog 6 redova teksta :)
<jelly> BotaniCar_: kakve oni bicikle imaju o.O
<BotaniCar_> jelly: zmazane, obviously ! ;)
<weshmashian> mrmlj, sad bum ostatak dana na ebayu i dx-u potrosil :P
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: ako nista drugo, kupi zilete sebi, ne zeni :) TO make it a not-complete loss :)
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: kak si dostavis stvari s DXa ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: nego... ti si probao da ove venus ne idu na lice ili samo vjerujes propagandi?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar_: ukucam adresu pa mi postar dofura :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar_: zena i ja koristimo iste zilete, take it as you will :)
<SilverSpace> sekil gulas + kukuruzni zganci
<CTCP2> hm, di kupit povoljno AM3 proceva... :S
<weshmashian> ebay? :)
<weshmashian> kad smo vec na temi jelte :)
<jelly> njuskalo?
<CTCP2> nema, sve rasprodano
<CTCP2> ostali samo po bolesnim cijenama
<CTCP2> tipa sempron za 300 kn, lol
<weshmashian> MmikePoso: brijem da sam taman skuzio koja je sila potrebna da tipkovnica bude tiha i precizna :)
<CTCP2> tolko nije bio ni u trgovini
 * weshmashian types furiosly and silently
<weshmashian> cak i media tipke rade! w00!
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/obrana--babic-pritvoren-i-zbog-utjecaja-na-dvojicu-pokojnika/1161639/
<pkiller> weshmashian: ostatak dana i plaće? :)
<BotaniCar_> jelly: rucka na koje se kace te venusice mi je jako neprakticna, nisam ni pokusao narezati si lice
<jelly> a prikljucak nije slucajno kompatibilan sa nekom drugom gilette ruckom?
<BotaniCar_> Si lud ! Goes against basic economy ! :) 
<BotaniCar_> Imam samo mach3 vulgaris doma, na njega ne pase
<jelly> pa ne znam, njihove blue 3 jednokratne su kompatibilne sa starom sensor ruckom
<jelly> pa onda sve rucke pobacam i ostavim samo ovo korisno
<BotaniCar_> velim, venusice koje zena trosi nisu na konektoru ni slicne mom machu, za drugo ne znam
<jelly> pix :-)
<BotaniCar_> moze
 * BotaniCar_ makes notes
 * jelly ima 3 generacije ručki od žileta, sensor, mach, fusion
<BotaniCar_> To si, pretpostavljam, dobijao kao poklone ? Ja nisam imao potrebu kupiti novije "bolje" britvice otkad sam mach3 dobio :)
<BotaniCar_> Doduse, ja sam se brijao klasicnim ziletama i nesto britvom, dok nisam mach dobio :D
<jelly> samo fusion je bio poklon
<rut> muffin ja letlampom 
<jelly> trosio bi i dalje sensor, da ih ima za kupit
<BotaniCar_> I, novije generacije ziletovihproizvoda fakat bolje briju, jelly ? 
<jelly> mos mislit
<BotaniCar_> aha,ok, odgovorio si :D
<BotaniCar_> rut: ja pajceke samo brijem letlampom :D
<rut> ma daj .. pa to se radi sa kipucom vodom 
<BotaniCar_> rut: jedno ne iskljucuje drugo
<jelly> ako ista, cini mi se da novije traju krace
<BotaniCar_> http://republika.eu/novost/22922/o-takvom-su-gradonacelniku-sanjali-cijelog-sebe-je-posvetio-svojim-sugradanima-i-belisce-poveo-u-renesansu # jebate, pa mi imao bar 5 gradonacelnika kojima je stvarno stalo ! 
<rut> vidi se da nisi tradiocionalan 
<BotaniCar_> jelly: da! Pod pretpostavkom da isti otpadni celik koriste za sve ostrice, mogu samo pretpostaviti da su ostrice tanje pa ih koza prije pohaba
<BotaniCar_> rut: nisam ja ni glavni mesar, kad smo kod toga :) Kak predradnik kaze, tak se dela :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/galerija/sport/nemojte-niti-pomisliti-u-sociju-necete-smjeti-pecati-u-wc-u-352128/854050
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> na imguru ili negdje sam vidio glancanje britvice komadom jeans tkanine (niz brid)
<jelly> navodno radi.  Doduse i piramide navodno rade.  :-)
<ravilov> toga ima po cijelom jutubu
<BotaniCar_> :))))
<BotaniCar_> Urbani mitovi :)
<ravilov> ovo za ostrenje
 * ravilov has yet to try it
 * SilverSpace se brije ziletom i preporodio se da ne kazem koliko me to manje kosta 
<BotaniCar_> Meni to za ostrenje zvuci kao pljuga. Imas okvir oko ostrica, i te ostrice vire van za X , taj X tanjis brijanjem, i kad se zdodje, kak izloziti ostricu jeansu , da bi ju naostrio ?
<jelly> SilverSpace ima mirnu ruku!
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: i ja sam, jedva sam docekao nesto nakon cega ne trebam prvu pomoc :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne nego dobar brijaci aparat 
<ravilov> BotaniCar_, britvica se ne tanji brijanjem...
<ravilov> nego iskrivljuje
<jelly> BotaniCar_: ne ostris ju, nego zagladis mikropukotine 
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: dvojim. moje potrosene britvice ne izgledaju spigano, nego potroseno. 
<jelly> velim, navodno, nemam mikroskop
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: i ja sam mislio ali prava britvica i sapun cuda rade 
<ravilov> SilverSpace, carobno ti daju mirnu ruku? :)
<weshmashian> ja pustam klincu da mi pomaze kod brijanja, nemam namjeru prave britve koristit tak skoro :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: kad se frisko obrijes, daj par selfiza da vidimo rezultate
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: lako je moguce da imas i spomenutu mirniju ruku :) Ja sam se garantirano dobrom britvom ( 3 generacije u familiji) znao izrezati k'o prase .. jos je najgore ono kad imas pristice ispod brade, pa im poskidas kapice i pomislis kak ces na mjestu iskrvariti :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.connaughtshaving.com/merkur38c.html
<SilverSpace> zakon 
<BotaniCar_> I cijena je zakon 
<SilverSpace> i dugu obrijem bez problema 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: zato i vrijedi 
<ravilov> sta si ti anti-gay?
<BotaniCar_> hahahahahaha
<pkiller> SilverSpace: sa sličnim se ja brijem isto... i to kupim paket žileta za 10 kuna svakih 6 mjeseci ;)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: koliko tebe plasticne britvice dodu ?
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: bezveze mi je bacati usporedbe kad meni 6mjeseci traju britve koje bi ti s svojom bradom satro za tjedan dana (zena kupuje, ne znam )
<ravilov> jel ikome ovdje actually pomazu one britvice sa ugradjenim vibratorom?
<ravilov> dva frenda se kunu u njih, kazu da ih to spasava beskonacnih visestrukih prolaza
<BotaniCar_> ja ne znam nikog tko to kotristi ravilov
<pkiller> britvice + vibrator? sta nije to neka ženska tehnologija?
<pkiller> to ko da nama prodaju britvice i dvd pornjave sa žiletima
 * BotaniCar_ makes a nother note
<SilverSpace> pkiller: pa da gilette i druga sranja dodu me pun kufer 
<ravilov> googlaj
<SilverSpace> na mjesec 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: ajde budi covjek pa posteno reci da nemas vibrirajuci zilet senzor mah 10 jer ti netjak ukrade baterije iz njega :)
<pkiller> ja sam prvo koristio one za jednokratnu upotrebu... pa bi ih višekratno koristio
<weshmashian> mach3 pakiranje od 12kom mi traje jedno 6mj vec
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: :)
<pkiller> i onda kad to više nije skidalo bradu morao sam na old scool preć
 * ravilov -u gilette ide na zivce pa koristi wilkinson
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: wilkinson je do jaja ! 
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: nema sanse ja se sa jednim dva poneki put tri puta obrijem 
<ravilov> ...
<BotaniCar_> Sve obrije, i bradu i prsa i pupak i jaja ! :) 
<SilverSpace> zato i nemas jaja 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: ja dokazano imam i jaja i ono kaj ona proizvode ! :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: si siguran :)
<ravilov> backupi su super... samo je ponekad problem doci do sadrzaja
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: umalo, zena me uvjerava da mogu biti miran , postar ima crnu kosu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov> ako zena kaze...
<ravilov> zena valjda najbolje poznaje postara
<BotaniCar_> Da mi dopadne ruku, ja bi svog istukao. Juce mi dodju neke stvari , ja na poslu, a frajer kutiju koja je stigla ostavi na kaslicu ( koji je ISPRED zgrade) .. 
<vileni> nama ostavlja na stepenicama u otkljucanom haustoru
<ravilov> znaci nisi ga nikad vidio
<BotaniCar_> uzas, a kad mi netko nekaj ukrade bude se pravio mutav .. 
<ravilov> onda ocigledno ima crnu kosu
<BotaniCar_> ravilov: logika ti je jaka, povlacim se :) 
<SilverSpace> bas da vidim di je moj paket 
<SilverSpace> jos je u kini 
<BotaniCar_> Sto su zakomplicirali internet, vise covjek ne moze na astalavistu po serial nego se moras potucati po kojekakvim stranicama :( 
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/tehno/313308/EU-policija-ce-automobile-moci-zaustavljati-na-daljinu.html
<SilverSpace> ti bokca 
<weshmashian> oooh, astalavista
<weshmashian> that's a name i haven't heard in a while :)
<BotaniCar_> Da, vidi se da sam prestao krast' softver :( 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ekJE4A
<ravilov> bemliti poslovni "webcast" - video preko proprietary IE activex plugina, audio preko telefona
<BotaniCar_> o lol :) Ne bi nikom bilo jednostavnije skajpinu upaliti,kazes ? :D
<ravilov> http://is.gd/8cvcTm
<BotaniCar_> tocno se vidi kako je i murja sve mekanija kako vrijeme ide, de vidi sliku za vrijeme anti vijetnamskog protesta, frajer ima palicu na gotovs :)
<BotaniCar_> chroot bas nije idealno mjesto za testiranje novog kernela, jelda ? :D
<ravilov> pravo mjesto za to je produkcijski server
<BotaniCar_> Jesteda, ali to mi je tek kasnije na redu, moram prve testove provesti drugdje :)
<BotaniCar_> ( generalno sam se slozio jer je jedini validan nacin da vidis da li ti nesto radi na produkciji - da to potjeras na produkciji)
<pkiller> CTCP2: sta je sa doge coinom?
<BotaniCar_> http://www.vecernji.hr/znanost/proizveli-hi-tech-cjepivo-koje-zalijeci-prostrijelnu-ranu-u-15-sekundi-919046 
<obruT> e to mi treba... prostrijelne rane su mi dosta ceste :)
<BotaniCar_> obruT: bar se kod nas puca svakih 20 godina, jos ti imas rata za vidjeti prije nego odapnes :) Prije ce ti trebati nego nekom Tibetancu :)
<BotaniCar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfuJ_XoN4Aw #dajte joj da se razmase oko trece minute :) 
<datase> BotaniCar_: Title: the montini experience ll - my house is your house (in your house is mine).wmv, Views: 23840, Rating: 99.455786%
<jaizza> puf pant
<BotaniCar_> Nemoj ni pocinjati s "guzva" 
<ravilov> jaizza, znas onog kolegu sto mi iz zahvalnosti za uslugu donio bajaderu
<ravilov> ?
<obruT> gay je ?
<vileni> meni su najgori ovi sto mi nose vino
<ravilov> jaizza, prosli petak me docekalo ovo: http://i.imgur.com/W5ekCWK.jpg
<BotaniCar_> vileni: mislim da si pomijesao izraze, covjek koji ti donosi alkohol tesko moze biti los :) 
<BotaniCar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5vfR3Z1XC8
<datase> BotaniCar_: Title: The Weekend Pilots - You Need More! (Cocaine), Views: 128449, Rating: 92.276868%
<vileni> BotaniCar_: cokoladu barem jedem, iako me i to smeta
<vileni> ali alkohol ne pijem
<BotaniCar_> piju drugi, nije nuzno da boca ostane kod tebe ! 
<vileni> jedan je donio i jedno i drugo
<vileni> zajedno valjda 200kn
<vileni> bolje da mi je pare dao pa da odem na neku mesinu
<ravilov> vileni, zajedno sa pozivnicom na vikend udvoje?
<BotaniCar_> Cek, pa ne radis ti u bolnici, zakaj te mite ? :D
<vileni> BotaniCar_: zato jer sam kirurski precizan i tocan!
<BotaniCar_> +1 anything surgical :) 
<ravilov> http://www.dilbert.com/2014-02-04/
<BotaniCar_> Ima za debian/ubuntu/centos neki graficki pokazivac zauzeca diska kao SequoiaView ( http://tinyurl.com/o56qhak ). Odnosno, znam da ima, ali nisam nasao ni jedan koji ima ovakav nacin prikaza, pa bi cijenio pomoc.
<BotaniCar_> Panjina, nisam nigdje stavio upitnik :)
<jelly> mrmlj, moj stari kombi prijevoznik vise nema isti broj, ko ce mi sad selit stvari
<BotaniCar_> ti se jos nisi sav preselio ? o0
<ravilov> M$ ima novog CEO-a http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/news/ceo/
<BotaniCar_> Ae, sretno mu bilo u pokusaju da nadmasi Balmera
<BotaniCar_> Vidim da su i oni postali rasno korektni :D
<weshmashian> njegovo ime izgleda ko da se moze izgovorit "sad ti ne dela"
<BotaniCar_> Ahahaha, meaning you're translating it correct ! :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: muka i tlaka, tek se ovaj tjedan selim
<SilverSpace> ti bokca 
<jelly> Å¡efe
<SilverSpace> ravilov: kaj se ti brines kaj neces moci coksu pojest 
<SilverSpace> nemoj da te samo vidi da djelis okolo :)
<ravilov> SilverSpace, bojim se da ne pokvarim savrsenu liniju!
<SilverSpace> :)
<tomislav> hiya
<tomislav> mrtva puhala :P sta ste radili da sad tu krepavate
<obruT> radili :P
<tomislav> jeli ovo zbilj audruga ubntu korisnika ili samo sjediste na frenode za hrvate?
<jelly> netko je ustao na lijevu nogu, cini se
<obruT> udruga rudara, ljubitelja formule i hokeja, ima i ponesto trolova, al eto :)
<tomislav> ok
<SilverSpace> svega i svasta 
<ravilov> ministarstvo za istrazivanje ruda i gubljenje vremena
<SilverSpace> rekao sam ... a ne cetiri
<jelly> *BOOM*
<CTCP2> jel bi ovaj Yubuntu trebo sljakat "out of the box" ak sam prestekam HDD s jednog kompa na drugi?
<CTCP2> (HDD = usb stick)
<jelly> out of the other box
<tomislav> zasto ne
<CTCP2> e pa to se i ja pitam
<CTCP2> jer meni ne radi :S
<CTCP2> here we go again
<CTCP2> Yubuntu Hell Part 55
<tomislav> meni radi
<tomislav> samo namjesti u biosu
<tomislav> da ucitava sa stika
<CTCP2> pa pokrene se sa sticka
<CTCP2> pocne onaj rozi splash
<CTCP2> i tak stoji
<CTCP2> i stoji
<CTCP2> i nakon 30-40 sec bude crno
<tomislav> i ?
<ravilov> a jesi smotan
<CTCP2> i nis
<ravilov> pa pokreni bez splasha
<CTCP2> onda ga ja sutnem nogom pa se zgasi
<tomislav> nezz meni radi
<ravilov> dobro je, znaci gasenje radi
<tomislav> tj radilo mi je sad imam debian na sticku
<CTCP2> paljene i gasenje radi, to je najvaznije
<CTCP2> al jebes rad
<ravilov> stigli win 8.1! http://www.bug.hr/_cache/c9bdef845bd7d5d453892fc20164b336.jpg
 * CTCP2 slaps ravilov around a bit with a large superpenguin
<tomislav> nah ja cu ostat na 7
<CTCP2> ravilov na windowsima bar boot loader radi INTELIGENTNO
<CTCP2> ne ceka 100 godina da mu neko lupi enter
<tomislav> i linux dist
<ravilov> CTCP2, to je tako BY DESIGN
<ravilov> nije greska
<CTCP2> YEA, RIGHT
<tomislav> ctcp2 a kolko kosta win?
<CTCP2> dizajn, da
<CTCP2> ali neinteligentan dizajn
<CTCP2> tomislav : pa 0
<CTCP2> NULA
<CTCP2> ZERO
<tomislav> sta dobis besplatno neseri da nevalja :D
<CTCP2> tj. cijena jednog praznog DVDa
<CTCP2> 1,70 kn ak je na Verbatimu
<tomislav> ili usb-a
<tomislav> ili nista
 * CTCP2 slaps tomislav around a bit with a large superpenguin
<tomislav> ako je u vb
<CTCP2> tomislav ak je nes besplatno, to ne znaci automacki da nije sranje :>
<tomislav> znm
<CTCP2> LOGIC FAILED!
<tomislav> ali linux nije sranje
<CTCP2> nije
<CTCP2> samo su neki njegovi elementi sranje
<CTCP2> i neke defaultne postavke
<CTCP2> kad ispisas krv da sve to fixas
<CTCP2> radi ok
<ravilov> fuj pirati
<CTCP2> pirati ftw
<ravilov> pitat cu te za par godina
<tomislav> kakvi pirati?
<CTCP2> zasto za par godina
<ravilov> also, da si sistemac sigurno bi znao cijeniti da se grub nakon faila ne boota automatski
<tomislav> :d
<CTCP2> tomislav : vaki: http://thepiratebay.se/search/windows/0/99/0
<tomislav> nah imas trial
<CTCP2> ravilov : e pa nisam skino server vec Desktop ver :p
<ravilov> CTCP2, jer ces onda hopefully biti stariji i mudriji
<ravilov> a ne ovakav :p
<tomislav> hahhahaha
<CTCP2> ravilov vec sam prestar za svoje godine
<tomislav> me too
<tomislav> a ipak mali drek
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: opet si u problemim 
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : nisam ja vec je Yubuntu
<CTCP2> fino cu odnjet usb stick do supe
<CTCP2> i sjekirom ga CAK CAK CAK
<ravilov> tako je
<tomislav> ctcp ti si budala
<ravilov> tako ces mu stvarno pokazati
 * CTCP2 slaps tomislav around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> s neprijateljem treba odlucno
<CTCP2> i bez milosti
<CTCP2> MILOST NE TRAZIM ALI JE NI NE DAJEM
 * tomislav ctc2 crys because he can't even load his yubuntu ;((
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: moguce da ti isti usb ne radi na jednoj ploci a na drugoj radi imam i ja jedan takav stick
<CTCP2> i pazi sad lutriju
<CTCP2> dal da idem ispocetka instalirat na taj novi komp
<CTCP2> i jebat se 5 sati
<CTCP2> pa da ispadne da opet sere
<tomislav> pa isprobaj u vb
 * CTCP2 lupa glavom o zid
<tomislav> nista te nekosta
<CTCP2> pa stick je OK
<CTCP2> uredno se boota na kompu di sam ga instaliro prije 3 tjedna
<CTCP2> sve sljaka prfffect
<tomislav> ja nikad neistaliram distro na komp uvijek probam prvo u vb
<CTCP2> al reko idem probat stcik da vidim jel maticna oce opce bootat usb stick
<tomislav> hey guys moze help
<CTCP2> NIS
<CTCP2> idem sprzit DVD
<CTCP2> pa jovonanovo
<CTCP2> instalirat na formatirani stick
<tomislav> mogul maknut ubuntu sa win mashine bez da formatiram disk
<ravilov> CTCP2, a zasto uvijek krivis tehnologiju za svoje neznanje i neiskustvo? lijepo ti rekoh da bootas bez splasha, sto cekas?
<CTCP2> trebat cu vasu svesrednu pomoc, naravno
<CTCP2> be ready
<tomislav>  mogul maknut ubuntu sa win mashine bez da formatiram disk
<CTCP2> ravilov : a kak da zbootam bez splasha?
<CTCP2> ja ubacim stick
<ravilov> eto ga
<CTCP2> upalim kantu
<CTCP2> i to samo krene
 * CTCP2 ne zna
<ravilov> pa to ti i kazem
<ravilov> ok je ne znati
 * CTCP2 ali zato zna da ne zna
<ravilov> ali ne trabunjaj da je tehnologija kriva
<tomislav> i sta se sad dogada
<CTCP2> ok, kak da ga butnem bez splasha?
<CTCP2> ionak ne koristim GUI
<CTCP2> prek ssha se spojim i toeto
<CTCP2> al ovo vidim da crkne
<CTCP2> nit sshom se nece spojit
<tomislav> bas mora biti preko usb-a
<CTCP2> mora
<CTCP2> optimizacija poslovnih troskova
<CTCP2> stedi se
<tomislav> ?
<ravilov> kod dizanja drzis SHIFT, dobijes grub menu, dalje nadam se znas
<CTCP2> manje troskova, vise rudarilica
<CTCP2> ok, odo probat
<CTCP2> wish me luck
<ravilov> nije da nije sve lijepo dokumentirano
<ravilov> SHIFT za menu postoji otkad postoji grub
<CTCP2> pa stisko sam i shift pa nis nije
<CTCP2> al cek da probam, brrrb
<tomislav> drzi shift
<tomislav> nestisci
<jelly> ravilov: stovise, postoji jos od prije gruba, u lilotu
<SilverSpace> mislim da moze dole u opcijama odabrat
<tomislav> moze meni pomoc
<tomislav> nemogu to nigdje nac
<SilverSpace> ne moze kud se guras preko reda 
<SilverSpace> :)
<tomislav> imam problema sa mjestom na hdd ubuntu mi previse zauzima e sad bi ga ja ubio i maknuo sa diska al nezz oce li mi reformatirati windows fileove
<ravilov> jelly, yep
<tomislav> ili mogu probjeniti kolicinu zauzeca ubunuta
<tomislav> al opet me strat formatiranja
<tomislav> da neizgubim podatke
<ravilov> sta ce ti windows fileovi? to ti sigurno zapravo ne treba
<tomislav> podatci koje sam napravio na windowsu
<tomislav> a laptop je nemogu spojiti drugi disk
<tomislav> ako znate pomozite
<SilverSpace> ti bi promjenio velicinu particije 
<tomislav> ili pobrisao ubuntu
<tomislav> ali nesmjem izgubiti filove
<SilverSpace> gdje drzis te datoteke 
<SilverSpace> na ubuntu particiji 
<SilverSpace> ili imas posebnu particiju 
<tomislav> windows je na \dev nesto
<SilverSpace> aha to ne bi dirao 
<tomislav> e pa zato pitam
<tomislav> jer vidim path
<SilverSpace> da ti ostane 
<SilverSpace> skroz bi maknuo ubuntu 
<tomislav> da
<tomislav> ako je moguce
<tomislav> ili ga barem reparticionirao
<jelly> gparted livecd/liveusb u ruke
<tomislav> imam
<SilverSpace> moras iz win rijesit najprije grub i poslje obrises linux particije 
<jelly> a prije toga backup 
<tomislav> e problem je sto nemogu napraviti backup
<jelly> onda ne diraj nista, dok ne budes u mogucnosti
<tomislav> ok tnx
<ravilov> cek, sta fali vanjskom usb disku?
<tomislav> $$$
<jelly> fali sto ga nema? :-)
<ravilov> a to
<tomislav> :D
<jelly> sitnica
<jelly> a u 'butu apt-cache clean za pocistit malo diska
<jelly> 'buntu
<tomislav> nije to problem nego sam napunio win particiju
<tomislav> a nemoze spremati u onu od ubuntua
<tomislav> a nema veze, hvala 
<ravilov> pa sta ti drzis gore? detaljne 3D modele cijelog svijeta?
<tomislav> ima svega
<ravilov> pa pocisti
<tomislav> skripti modela maunala 50gb pornjave
<tomislav> pobrisao sam sve sta sam mogao i ostalo mi je jos samo 10 gb
<ravilov> you need to get laid
<tomislav> cak sam kompresirao sve sta sam mogao
 * tomislav alredy did
 * tomislav but it is early for that
<SilverSpace> inacr imasna youtube koliko hoces howto npr. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KV84OabGB08
<tomislav> to nije problem
<tomislav> to sam radio na desktop pc-u
<tomislav> ali me strah  ovoga jer je win na path-u od ubuntua
<SilverSpace> ? kakk moze bit na particiji od ubunta 
<tomislav> :D to ja tako izvalim, mislio sam jer pise da je na /dev/s nesto
<SilverSpace> :)
<tomislav> a nema veze
<tomislav> spojit cu lan i prebaciti sve na drugi komp
<SilverSpace> df -Pkmh
<SilverSpace> uu terminal 
<tomislav> ?
<tomislav> za sta je to
<SilverSpace> i vidi kak stojis sa particijama 
<SilverSpace> sudo fdisk -l
<SilverSpace> ili ovo 
<tomislav> ok thx i sta onda kada to doznam
<tomislav> da probam sa g parted
<SilverSpace> nis vidis samo koji je /dev
<tomislav> i will hvala na pomoći
<SilverSpace> mozes ti gparted samo ako nemas beckup mozessve izgubiti 
<tomislav> prebacit cu na cluster slijedeci tjedan
<tomislav> hvala
<tomislav> a sad sam na win
<tomislav> *CTCP2 je prejako sutnuo svoju mašinu
<SilverSpace> ako zna zensko znas i ti http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl8mfpZuDiM
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Reinstalling and Fixing Grub 2, Views: 56637, Rating: 97.92633%
<SilverSpace> :)
<tomislav> *CTCP2 je prejako sutnuo svoju mašinu
<tomislav> hiya corea
<tomislav> ee skuzio sam pandu lol
<tomislav> trebalo mi je neko vrijeme da naucim python
<tomislav> imam jos jedno pitanjce
<tomislav> slagat ci server ovo ljeto, biti ce ftp, hosting za siteove i virtual server provider
<tomislav> koji programski jezik ce mi pomoc da slozim software
<SilverSpace> za to ti netreba nikakvi programski jezik
<SweetMuffin> Rozi splash screen, nije cudo da neke distre necu nikad probati.
<jelly> shell, python, perl; dovoljno C-a za buildanje stvari uvijek koriste ako se slaze automatizacija iz nule
<tomislav> ok hvala
<tomislav> vi ste zavrsili racunalstvo ili to onako iz hobija
 * jelly je propali student
<tomislav> jer nezz dali da idem računalstvo stručni ili sveučilišni smjer
<SweetMuffin> tomislav: imas omanju gomilu softvera koji ti omogucavaju da iz windowsa pises po ext* Patricijama
<jelly> jadne Patricije
<tomislav> toga se nisam sjetio
<SweetMuffin> Mislim, za prvu silu, a onda napravi sve ovo kaj si planirao :) 
<tomislav> ok ty
<SilverSpace> jel ima koji zavrseni student ovdje ili su svi propali :)
<jelly> ili namantaš ntfs iz linuxa i prebacis dio pornjave 
<SweetMuffin> Ja sam zapoceti, ne propali ! 
<tomislav> dali da idem računalstvo stručni ili sveučilišni smjer
<SweetMuffin> Dok ima novca za skolarinu, ima i nade ! 
<tomislav> di cu vise naucit
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: :)
<SweetMuffin> U mozak ! Direktno !
<tomislav> sweet u koji smer si ti otisao
<tomislav> smijer*
<SweetMuffin> Ne smijem psovati ovdje
<tomislav> kako nebis smjeo
<SweetMuffin> Onda ce i rugi
<SweetMuffin> *drugi
<jelly> tomislav: nemoj racunat da ce te faks sve nauciti, to sluzi vise da vidis cega ima i dobijes neku sirinu, sklopis veze i prijateljstva, a koliko ces nauciti ovisi o tebi
<SweetMuffin> i onda ce se ovo pretvoriti u kanal na kojem se prica o pornografiji
<SweetMuffin> vidjao sam vec to
<SweetMuffin> ne zelis !
<jelly> LOL DONGS
<tomislav> znam jelly hvala na savjetu
<SilverSpace> ova me na Mmike podsjeca http://is.gd/O8PFs6
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> tomislav: i upornosti/istrajnosti.
<SilverSpace> macak problem :)
<tomislav> " kanal na kojem se prica o pornografiji" -sta tu fali xD (Å¡alim se)
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: kaj ne da Mmike ima pristojne grudi, ako si na to mislio :D 
<tomislav> uporan jesam
 * SweetMuffin se sakrije
<tomislav> ovo volim
<CTCP2> neko sranje s driverima
<CTCP2> na kraju se digo samo s jednom grafom
<CTCP2> al ni to ne radi kak spada
<CTCP2> cgminer nakon 30-40 sec smrzne komp :S
<tomislav> pa kolko ti je star komp
<CTCP2> ploca je stara cca 5 godina
<CTCP2> zasto?
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: al fakat .. evo , na /msg se dogovorim s mmikeom da ti ispod cijene to slozimo i da vise ne diras :) Samo prvo napisi kaj u stvari hoces od tih jadnih racunala :) 
 * CTCP2 slaps SweetMuffin around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin : pazi sad ovo
<SweetMuffin> i ope' mi ode na ignor .. 
<CTCP2> ocu da RADI
<CTCP2> ;D
<CTCP2> ebote i Linux
<CTCP2> svaka druga kanta svemirske razliciti simptomi
<tomislav> nediraj mi  linux
 * CTCP2 slaps tomislav around a bit with a large superpenguin
<tomislav> tako i meni
<tomislav> imam 9 kom svaka nesto svoje oce
<CTCP2> pa eto, LINUX
<CTCP2> i sad se ti pati
<CTCP2> how yes no
<tomislav> *smetliste je moja m san grupa
<jelly> SweetMuffin: znas dobro kaj hoce, ono sto ne zelimo spominjati vise
<jelly> such profit
<jelly> so wow
<SweetMuffin> *wof* much $BLING$
<tomislav> please
 * CTCP2 slaps jelly around a bit with a large superpenguin
<tomislav> staph
<CTCP2> tomislav ja sam ti rudarski tajkun
<CTCP2> imam ogromne rudnike
<tomislav> ja sam budala
<tomislav> nisam ucio i sad idem u ekonomsku -.-
<CTCP2> potpuno automatizirani rudnici
<CTCP2> ja sjedim za komp i gledam, a ono se samo kopa
<tomislav> nose , mouth , ass() ?
 * CTCP2 slaps tomislav around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> MONEY
<tomislav> *don't slap you gay puch like men
<tomislav> nego dali da odem na sveucilisni ili stručni
<tomislav> nisam siguran
<tomislav> mislio sam sveucilisni al opet nezz hocu li poloziti poslije strucni
<tomislav> ako strucni onda te firme bas nezele
<CTCP2> ja bi pametnije iskoristio to vrijeme
<CTCP2> baci se u rudarenje
<CTCP2> znanje je ok, al lova je lova
<tomislav> nego gdje ste vi osli?
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlGclIZV5JQ
<datase> SweetMuffin: Title: POLICE ACADEMY (1984) THE BLUE OYSTER "SALAD" BAR, Views: 224568, Rating: 98.01242%
 * SilverSpace suti na opasku od SweetMuffin o Mmike :) ne bi se stell mesati 
<tomislav> *dajte kazite i vi nesto
<CTCP2> *nesto*
<jelly> tomislav: ako imas mogucnosti, sveucilicni
 * SilverSpace *nesto*
<tomislav> on je bolji?
<tomislav> mislim više ću naučiti  ili?
<jelly> teoretski da
<jelly> al kajjaznam, ja sam bio na FER-1 a ko zna kako je sad
<tomislav> ali koliko sam shvatio mogu se zaposliti samo kao profesor
<tomislav> a sa stručnim sam radnik
<tomislav> ali te onda firme nezele nekuzim baš sve to
<CTCP2> vide ljudi da ne fermas moje mudre savjete
<CTCP2> pa da nema smisla da i oni kazu koju pametnu
<CTCP2> jer ne cijenis savjet mudrijih
<SweetMuffin> Ja cu reci nesto tocno,a beskorisno - ako zelis!
<tomislav> kako necijenim
<jelly> mudre savjete od nakoga tko brije na Make Money Fast spike? 
<tomislav> ajde sweet
<SweetMuffin> tomislav: Na krivom mjestu pitas za takav savjet :) Imas ogledalo , tamo pitaj.
<SweetMuffin> Necu ti ja radit' do penzije :) Obrazuj se u skladu s onim sto bi htio raditi
<SweetMuffin> http://global3.memecdn.com/how-to-become-a-good-actor_webm_2603933.webm
<tomislav> :D
<tomislav> nece mene ljudi gledat
<CTCP2> dobro koji isus mi se sad nece spojit prek ssh-a
<CTCP2> a fakat sam vise lud
<CTCP2> "connection refused"
 * SweetMuffin uzme kokice
<tomislav> hvala vam svima sta ste potrosili vrijeme na mene i dali mi savjete
<CTCP2> ne kontam
<CTCP2> s istim stickom je radi SSH
<CTCP2> na masinu
<CTCP2> u drugoj kanti vise ne radi
<CTCP2> je radio*
<tomislav> zato ja nemam kante samo komponente ;)
<CTCP2> pa nemam ni ja
<CTCP2> ja se furam na minimalizam
<CTCP2> mbo+cpu+ram
<CTCP2> i gpu i psu
<CTCP2> i toeto
<CTCP2> kakva kucista
<tomislav> to je to pa sta drugo i ostaje lol
<jelly> tomislav: a gdje je to računalstvo uopće
<tomislav> jelly u rijeci
<tomislav> a ja sam na krku
<pkiller> CTCP2: tamo di si ustekao stick, je možda neka defaultna IP adresa?
<CTCP2> dobar je IP
<CTCP2> istina, promijenio se IP
<CTCP2> ali spajam se na taj novi
<CTCP2> i odjebe me
<tomislav> u baski ako ces preciznije
<pkiller> CTCP2: pogledaj dali se možeš na stari spojit
<pkiller> 150$ za nove domene... :/
<tomislav> komunikacija je eskalirala
<CTCP2> pkiller : naravno da sam probo stari, on ne radi
<CTCP2> al ovaj radi al me odma odhebe
<pkiller> zači stari radi il ne radi?
<CTCP2> ne
<CTCP2> ne radi
<pkiller> probaj ugasiti ovaj novi i spojiti se na stari
<CTCP2> idem se lupit glavom o zid
<tomislav> nemoj
<SweetMuffin> Trebat ce ti zid na ljeto
<CTCP2> ma ocu!
<tomislav> to ti nije zdravo
<SweetMuffin> Na sta ces klimu staviti
<CTCP2> dosta mi je!
<CTCP2> i rudarenja i svega!
<SweetMuffin> Nije, ovo je tek pocetak ! 
<pkiller> samo razmišljaj o milijardama Dogecoina koje ćeš zaradit :)
<SweetMuffin> Bit ce ti dosta dok ne eskaliras do te mjere da imas radnike
<tomislav> kada je najteze racunaj da ce biti jos gore
<SweetMuffin> Onda ces sve zaboraviti i brijati kak se oni zajebavaju a ti ih placas :)
<CTCP2> sad znam zasto je put do bogatstva trnovit i mukotrpan
<SweetMuffin> Zato jer nemas pravo prezime
<CTCP2> nije ovo za normalne ljude
<tomislav> a onda...za nekoliko desetaka godina...ces umrijeti...i nece te vise biti...
<tomislav> :D
<pkiller> CTCP2: evo frend radio 3 godie kao IT i sad je negdje na himalajama sa budistima
<CTCP2> IT = spora smrt
<tomislav> oh moj kum je zavrsio it i eto sad mi je kum :P
<tomislav> pravog sam odabrao
<tomislav> dobio laptop za krizmu
<tomislav> port na netu
<tomislav> :)
<pkiller> ovisi kako uzmeš... i ja sam radio 3 godine kao IT/manager/tehničar/support sve u jedno... sad mi je samo  hobi :)
<tomislav> o.O
<tomislav> a ja bi isao u tu skolu
<pkiller> ja nisam isao u skolu za to, ali svejedno sam se uspio zaposlit u tom području po preporuci nekih žena koje su radile tamo u knjigovodstvu :)
<jelly> mislim, ima tu posla, nije da nema
<pkiller> tako da ti je više preporuka bitna od same škole
<jelly> rekao bi da je znanje bitinje, al dobro
<pkiller> a sve što trebaš znat za radit svakako učiš na poslu
<tomislav> pa ja zelim raditi
<tomislav> nevolim fizički rad ;)
<pkiller> pa onda pocni ucit... ne treba ti škola da bi učio :)
<tomislav> učim
<tomislav> svaki dan već 3 god
<tomislav> hey rut
<pkiller> ja sam sa 16 godina imao svoj freebsd server doma za IRC botove i shell accounte :)
<rut> vecer
<pkiller> vecer
<OneKorea> koja gikčina ovaj pkiller  :)
<tomislav> e ja cu (nadam se ) sa 16 imati ftp sev vsp i site hosting
<OneKorea> ja sam sa 16g ........ 
<tomislav> a slijedeci tjedan cu sloziti cluster
<OneKorea> ma sve je to bezveze
<tomislav> :D
<pkiller> tomislav: Å¡ta ti tata ima datacenter? :)
<tomislav> ne čale mi je kućni majstor koji prezire kompjutere
<tomislav> lol
<pkiller> neće biti sretan kad bude račun od struje došao :)
<SweetMuffin> svidja mi se covjek, na nevidjeno
<rut> sto je ovo ..muffin .. o cemu ti 
<tomislav> :D zavrsio za konobara jer je morao zaradivat u kucu...
<tomislav> onda morao u specijalce
<tomislav> u ajkule na velebit
<tomislav> kasnije zavrsio za automehanicara, vodointslatera, kucnog majstora, strojara parnih kotlova, energeticara
<tomislav> iako nezz sta ce mu sve to
<tomislav> <pkiller> neće biti sretan kad bude račun od struje došao :) -ja cu sve platiti sam
<tomislav> i stuju i net
<tomislav> btw probajte pogoditi kolko godišnje plaćam 17mbps down i 5 mbps upload
<obruT> vjerojatno manje nego ja
<tomislav> sumljam
<pkiller> e pa onda cek evo ti jedan link samo da ga nađem
<rut> 0kn .. krades susjedu
<tomislav> 180kn
<tomislav> i jos imam antenu na krovu pa je signal 100%
<tomislav> (sa antene lan u kuću na ruter nebi smjeo al sta mi mogu)
<tomislav> nekoliko ljudi je od svojih novaca složilo cijelu infrastrukturu
<tomislav> ide u udzinu 5 km
<tomislav> sve wi-fi
<rut> koja mreza . di ? koja oprema 
<rut> neka wifi udruga
<tomislav> https://www.facebook.com/bswireless.net
<tomislav> krizmeni kum je jedan od osnvaća
<rut> to kod rijeke ?
<tomislav> ne to je na krku
<tomislav> posve juzno
<tomislav> baška
<tomislav> nezz koja oprema
<tomislav> necu sad ic na krov
<rut> mikrotik 
<tomislav> da al nemogu se sjetiti proizvođača antene
<rut> nije ni bitno . gustaj samo 
<tomislav> :D dok ima
<tomislav> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1/q77/s720x720/1176362_10151833369511070_1032862472_n.jpg tu u ovoj rupi ja zivim
<CTCP2> hm, ko stvoreno za moje rudarilice
 * CTCP2 njusi biznis
<CTCP2> tomislav : msg
<tomislav> biznis :D
<CTCP2> xDD
<pkiller> nemogu nac link
<pkiller> neki distro za vm-ove radit... nešto kao xen
<rut> CTCP2 oces da baska ostane bez struje ?
<tomislav> ?
<tomislav> bswireless ima ups a ja imam agregat :D 
<CTCP2> rut : biznis nema granice
<CTCP2> ako lokalno stanovnistvo mora ostat bez struje, mora
<tomislav> i tu nema pomoći
<tomislav> http://www.news-bar.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/news-bar-ide-dalje-podmitili-smo-ministra-i-dobili-natrag-svoju-domenu hahaha
<obruT> tomislav: zivis negdje na onom brdu izmedju krka i baske ?
<tomislav> ne lol zivim u mjestu prije baske
<tomislav> na pocetku ravnice
<obruT> aha :)
<obruT> bome, nisam bio tamo vec par mjeseci... trebace sad koji lijepi vikend iznat portafortune :)
<tomislav> uf nes sam sjbao u irc clientu
<tomislav> ja zivm u drai bascanskoj
<tomislav> dragi*
<tomislav> ocete i kućni broj , oib i broj osobne :D
<OneKorea> oćemo temperaturu mora
<obruT> ocemo sve :P
<CTCP2> ocemo model graficke
<CTCP2> to je najbitniji podatak
<tomislav> nije
<tomislav> jer neigram
<tomislav> pa nije bitno
<OneKorea> kruha i igara
<SilverSpace> http://drippler.com/updates/share/new-malware-tries-infect-android-devices-usb-cable
<tomislav> http://pljusak.com/baska/wx.htm temperatura mora
<tomislav> uf sva sreča da imam java telefon
<OneKorea> thx
<tomislav> mislim da je ovo najbolja slika koju sam danas vidio https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/t1/q71/1506935_436898429774682_886864265_n.jpg
<obruT> tomislav: znaci tebe mozemo kontaktirati kad dolazimo na Krk :) za vrijeme/vjetar :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/Gw1HOe
<OneKorea> tomislav, ne vidim temperaturu mora =(
<tomislav> o.O bila je prije
<OneKorea> SilverSpace, loša joj je tehnika. No daj još gif s prednje strane da utvrdimo
<tomislav> *svi traže ko ludi
<OneKorea> yep amateri
<OneKorea> eo je: http://ist1-3.filesor.com/pimpandhost.com/4/9/4/2/49422/C/o/Q/f/CoQf/pryg_skok_yapfiles.ru.gif
<tomislav> joj kad pukne ta letva :D
<OneKorea> :D
<tomislav> g2g vidimo se
<OneKorea> ćao
<OneKorea> https://gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/tumblr_m57j70jxgT1qcb5fko1_400.gif huehue
<CTCP2> dosa mi postom switch D-link DES 1026G
<CTCP2> ima skoro 3 kile, lol
<igustin> CTCP2: 26-portni za po doma? o.O
<CTCP2> za 160 kn, ko ga ne bi..
<igustin> ?!?
<igustin> ispravan?
<CTCP2> da xD
<igustin> ukraden?
<CTCP2> nope
<igustin> nov nije sigurno :P ;)
<CTCP2> polovan, al nisam izbirljiv :p
<CTCP2> pogotovo za te pare xD
<SilverSpace> igustin: jel tebi koji fali :)
<igustin> ne :)
<obruT> nego, jel vozi tko mozda skodu roomster ? :P
<igustin> "ne želim znati tko je je od vas dvojice bio 'open', a tko 'source'"
<Mmike> radihibernate :)
<weshmashian> ko ti ga je slozio :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> sam od sebe :)
<Mmike> sudo pm-hibernate
<Mmike> i voila
<SilverSpace> oh
<weshmashian> cek, pa nedavno si se bitcho kak ti ne dela hajbrnejt/suspend
<Mmike> weshmashian, ma ovo je desktop
<Mmike> ono je laptop
<Mmike> osim toga, k'o da se ja sjecam kad di sta bitcham
<weshmashian> Mmike: zato sam ja tu da te podsjetim :)
<Mmike> http://acidcow.com/pics/20130920/awesome_photo_21.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> koliko bi ovdje para mogo potrositi https://www.sparkfun.com/categories/new_products
<Mmike> mislim da imam temperaturu
<weshmashian> ooh, dx.com ima i raspi i cubieboard
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ni ja se bolje ne osjecam caj kuham
<Mmike> ma ja vucem ovo vec danima
<Mmike> i sad 2 dana nespavanja 
<Mmike> i eto ti
<Mmike> idem lec
<Mmike> i tak sam beskoristan sebi i svijetu
<Mmike> adjtyre
<Mmike> gledam kao
<Mmike> varijacije implementacije health checkova u pythonu
<Mmike> i naletim na: FATAL:  no pg_hba.conf entry for host
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> na ovo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqL2wB6lQ-g
<datase> Mmike: Title: Python basic health check, Views: 29, Rating: %
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-05
<BotaniCar_> jutrofski
<igustin> o/
<vileni> jutar
<BotaniCar_> "manje place i otkazi ili ce trpiti gradjani" :) Bandic se ostro sprema za izbore :)
<vileni> gradonacelnicke ili predsjednicke?
<BotaniCar_> brijem da ovo drugo, ako se sjetis izjave od pred par dana da im "vlada nije uzor jer nije teske rezove poduzela na pocetku mandata" kao on :) 
<BotaniCar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=O5vfR3Z1XC8 # e, ovo je tak dobro da .. :) 
<datase> BotaniCar_: Title: The Weekend Pilots - You Need More! (Cocaine), Views: 128652, Rating: 92.276868%
<BotaniCar_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1620930_10152173978438360_769391167_n.jpg
<BotaniCar_> windows 8.1 "taking forever to install" edition :)
<SilverSpace> dam
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/kompaktni-chromebox-iz-asusa/130215.aspx
<pkiller> jel ima netko neku dobru preporuku za rsync backup shell skriptu?
<BotaniCar> Ja sam si napisal svoju, sumnjam da bi ti koristila. Trebalo mi je 20 minuta i nikakvo predznanje
<pkiller> BotaniCar: imam i ja jednu polu prerađenu uvijek preimenuje fajlove da imaš 3 dana unazad
<pkiller> ali mi treba nešto sa boljom backup logikom
<BotaniCar> moja radi tjedni puni bekap, i onda diferencira ostatak tjedna, nakon 7 dana opet puni bekap. 
<BotaniCar> kakva bolja logika ti treba ?
<pkiller> recimo jel možeš izvadit podatke od nedjelje...
<pkiller> ili samo od jučer?
<BotaniCar> Mogu si vratiti u /tmp puni bekap (ili dio) i onda iz diferencijalnih iscupati samo ono sto se razlikuje
<BotaniCar> dostupan mi je jedan point-in-time dnevno, vise ni ne trebam
<pkiller> e pa to
<pkiller> meni treba u tjednu 7 pointova...
<pkiller> sada imam 3 zadnja dana
<BotaniCar> velim, napravi ( npr u nedjelju) puni backup, i onda diferenciraj/inkrementiraj ostatak tjedna 
<BotaniCar> pa u iducu nedjelju opet
<BotaniCar> Mozes i rjedje raditi pune bekape, ali ti onda restore traje duze, ovako kako sam opisao trosis vise bekap diska 
<pkiller> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<pkiller> evo da iskoristim pastebin... sad imam to :)
<BotaniCar> ako ti se ne komplicira , dodaj backup.4-N :)
<MmikePoso> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtVLauHXumE
<datase> MmikePoso: Title: 30-min Electro Swing Mix, Views: 1135856, Rating: 98.410148%
<pkiller> tako sam i mislio :)
<pkiller> ali onda bi si još dodao i tjedni da sprema... tu bi ga zakomplicirao, 4 tjedana u nazad
<pkiller> znači imaš zadnjih 7 dana i zadnja 4 tjedna
<BotaniCar> To je u redu , ja imam neke stvari koje moram bekapirati oduvijek-zauvijek :) kaj sad, ne kupujem ja diskove :)
<pkiller> to je neka logika koju sam koristio u productionu kad sam radio kao sys-admin... samo sam onda imao neki symantecov backup
<BotaniCar> dodaj u skriptu da ti jedan bekap salje offsite
<BotaniCar> ako imas bendvita i gdje spremati sve to 
<pkiller> ma imam samo ovaj externi disk...
<BotaniCar> Onda nemoj :) 
<pkiller> svi kompovi u firmi bacaju na moj komp.... i onda ja rsyncam na ovaj od 2 tb-a
<BotaniCar> Mora da si se grdo pomucio optimizirati kaj bekapiras , meni to ne bi stalo, a nema nas tako puno :D
<pkiller> pa samo osnovno... c od svake xp mašine :)
<pkiller> tu ljudi drže sve na desktopu
 * BotaniCar procita XP i pobjegne u drugu sobu
<BotaniCar> Zvuce kao moja supruga :) 
<pkiller> haha to je to
<pkiller> ja imam win 7 licenciran, a koristim mint već godinu dana... uptime ni neznam koliki je :)
<pkiller> na ups-u mi je komp
<BotaniCar> napisi uptime i saznaj :) 
<pkiller> evo :)
<BotaniCar> velis, azuriranja su za pusionicare, a kernel slipstrimas, pa ne treba ribut ? :D
<pkiller> 12:08:13 up 53 days, 22:36,  3 users,  load average: 0.36, 0.25, 0.24
<BotaniCar> pfft,moji windowsi imaju 1/3 tvog aptajma, nije dovoljno ! :) 
<pkiller> azuriram ja stalno... :)
<pkiller> nismo imali struje prije 53 dana, prerezali su žicu slučajno kad su vukli plin
<pkiller> taj dan sam imao slobodno :)
<BotaniCar> Niste eksplodirali ? :D
<pkiller> ma ne tek uvode plin tu kod nas ... sirotinja
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , al ce da bude jeftinog kuhanja/grijanja :)
<pkiller> ma ja grijem na naftu doma... bmk
<pkiller> dok dođe do mene će plin biti iste cijene kao i lož ulje
<pkiller> kao i dizel za auto... bio jedno vrijeme jeftiniji a sad je skoro isto... a auti ako su dizel su skuplji :)
<SilverSpace> i servis vise kosta 
<BotaniCar> ma to s dizelom je .. ne kuzim opce ljude, sjecam se da mi je stari pred 30+ godina govorio da je dizl za radne strojeve jer i gorivo i auti na njega vani kostaju koliko i benzinci 
<pkiller> a za proizvest benzin je puno veći proizvodni proces nego za dizel... što je prije opravdavalo razliku u cijeni
<BotaniCar> Da ne pricamo o side benefitima kao tisi rad i ne imanje jebanja s paljenjem po zimi 
<izishack> pozdrav ekipa, radim na pumpi evo upravo pripremamo inventuru sa višim cijenama i dizela :)
<pkiller> ma ja nemam problema sa paljenjem zimi a imam 88 godište mercedesa dizel :)
<BotaniCar> U grijanoj garazi, pokrivenog dekom po noci, i okruzenog rijekom lave :) 
<pkiller> izishack: jebi se! :)
<izishack> :-P
<BotaniCar> izishack: slika ili lazes :)
<pkiller> BotaniCar: ne ne... živim na moru pa nije problem
<BotaniCar> Ima gliser, ima mecku .. cudi me da nemas i windowse 8 :D
<izishack> Radim u INI...poskupljuje uskoro ;)
<pkiller> vi umirete tamo u snijegu... a tu se pičkice bune da ne mogu nosit sunčane naočale jer je stalno kiša i oblačno :)
<BotaniCar> izishack: slika ili GTFO :)
<izishack> Ne smin sa posla ;)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: i mene smeta sto ne mogu slusati kak se piconi bune oko suncanih naocala, hocu ja na more ! Bi me uzeo na dohranu ? :D
<SilverSpace> opa izishack radi u mojoj bivsoj firmi :)
<BotaniCar> izishack: uvijek mozes reci da te slikala musterija, bez prstanka
<izishack> Kad si oša?
<pkiller> BotaniCar: položiš za vozit gliser i radiš za mene cijelo ljeto... 
<BotaniCar> pkiller: koliko kosta licenca/dozvola ? 
<pkiller> samo ti žena neće baš biti sretna kada vidi da te tegaju šveđanke na fejsbuku
<pkiller> pa ja sam položio kad sam imao 14 godina nemam pojma
<BotaniCar> Moja zena se spaja na internet kroz proxy koji ja konfiguriram, lako to sredim :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: dam ti ja svoju dozvolu 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: necu, ne vjerujem u poklone :)
<SilverSpace> nece nitko skuzit 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nisi mi juce rekao, ocemo na plac u subotu ? :D
<pkiller> sada ti treba B dozvola
<pkiller> to se sve promijenilo od kada sam ja polagao
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kad u koje vrijeme :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: to sad dogovaramo :) 
<BotaniCar> Kajaznam kad se ti budis, mene derle dize u 6 pa nemam problema :)
<SilverSpace> moze i mene netjak :)
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))))))))))))))
<pkiller> excell i libre office su kompatibilni... osim debljine linija za tablice... svaki put mi dokument pretvori u umjetničko djelo sa rubovima od 5px-a :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: Brijem da bum te zvrcnul ujutro , ovo dogovaranje unaprijed je osudjeno na propast :) 
<SilverSpace> u petak dogovorimo i u subotu ujutro se cujemo 
<BotaniCar> pkiller: cekaj da probas pretvoriti / konvertirati neki ozbiljniji aktivni excell table, poraspada se po shavovima 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja racunam da smo se nacelno vec dogovorili, samo je pitanje tko se u subotu bu prvi zbudil :D
<pkiller> ma nabijem to sve na kurac... i sad 2 sata drkanja sa mišem ... označavaj pa mijenjaj...
<SilverSpace> pkiller: probaj najnoviju verziju kazu da su popravili nesto
<pkiller> sad cu probat
<SilverSpace> bar kaj se tice xdoc dokumenta tak bar kazu
<BotaniCar> To mi je najSuper, libre/open ekipa nekaj poslozi, a MS dva dana kasnije izda nekakav patch i opet si na istom, ali sad ne znas di imas problem nego tek trebas naletiti na njega 
<pkiller> ja imam libre 3.22 a ovo je 4.2 lol
<SilverSpace> :)
 * BotaniCar se osvrne na onu pkilerovu ja sve azuriram par linija iznad :)
<pkiller> pa sudo apt-get update | apt-get upgrade
<pkiller> i gas
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/_cache/8461025c9ee9ff6d0d0dda081de32d32.jpg?rand=453197
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/
<pkiller> brže sam ručno upisao sve nego da idem ispravljat tablice :)
<igustin> pkiller: ne znam o čemu pričaš, očito imaš neke trule tablice koje bi se vjerojatno čudno ponašale i između verzija MS Excela
<igustin> pkiller: kompatibilnost je velika već godinama
<igustin> a lol
<igustin> sad vidim za verziju - pa 3.2 je jako stara verzija, upravo su import filteri drastično poboljašani nakon toga
<igustin> iako ja i mnogi moji korisnici uredno radimo i od dosta starijih verzija
<BotaniCar> igustin: sanse su 50:50 da je problem na strani MS ofiza 
<weshmashian> samo 50:50? :)
 * weshmashian sere
<igustin> ne mislim da je MSO kriv, pogotovo ne Excel (za Word bih možda i sumnjao)
<BotaniCar> Pa, nisam ja biased kao-neki, pa da postotke prilagodjavam svoijim preferencama :) 
<weshmashian> Outlook je i dalje najbolji mail klijent koji sam koristio
<igustin> ali oni sami među sobom su manje kompatibilni nego što je LibreOffice s njima
<BotaniCar> :( truth that :)
<igustin> a da ne govorim o oštećenim dokumentima i tablicama - redovimo ih uredno spašavam kroz LibreOffice dok se MSO blokira/raspada/odustaje
<BotaniCar> igustin: koji office, od 2007 do danas nisam imao ni jedan slucaj da sam recovery morao raditi 3r party alatima 
<BotaniCar> pola benefita docx i xlsx fajl formata je laksi recovery pa si me sad malo zacudio 
<igustin> sve do 2013, za kojeg još ne mogu previše reći jer imam premalo iskustva s njim
<BotaniCar> corner case je ako su ljudi kroz novi ofiz  snimali u starom ( non-x) formatu, tu zna biti krsenja
<igustin> to nisu nužno ...x fajlovi
<weshmashian> X-Files? :)
<BotaniCar> A cuj, ako netko snima u non-x formatu, sam preuzima odgovornost sto tak sprema
<igustin> lol
<igustin> ne bi li MSO2007+ trebao 100% podržavati prethodni DOC/XLS format i uredno ga recoverati?
<BotaniCar> podrzava on format ,ali stari format neke recovery funkcionalnosti - nema
<igustin> nije li porazno i smiješno da ga LibreOffice bolje importa nego MSO2010?
<BotaniCar> To tek trebam vidjeti
<igustin> slažem se, ali je nepravedno reći "odgovornost je korisnika"
<igustin> ako tako gledaš, odgovoran je i zato što je kupio 2013 i učitava DOC/XLS
<igustin> a Å¡to bi trebao? prekucati stare fajlove? :P
<BotaniCar> Igustin: kad je. Ako ti ja napravim softver koji nekaj moze snimiti na dva nacina i preporucim ti "snimi na nacin 2, ako se sjebe, bit ce lakse", a ti odaberes nacin 1, da li sam ja kriv sto sam ti pruzio izbor, ili ti sto si birao ?
<igustin> ali da, na neki način imaš pravo - trebali su ostati na 2003 (ako ne na '95) :D
<BotaniCar> prekucati ? save as je dovoljan 
<BotaniCar> kad smo kod toga, bolji si posao našpravio ako snimis kao .odt nego ako koristis stari format
<igustin> da bi ga snimio kao DOCX/XLSX treba ga najprije učitati kao DOC/XLS, zar ne?
<BotaniCar> to je istina, jednom. 
<igustin> ...i bum/tras
<pkiller> ja iz libre officea exportam u .docx onda na msofficeu otvorim promijenim nešto od podataka... i spremim, vratim se na libre office i izgleda fajl go da ga je picasso slikao
<igustin> ili Dali? :)
<BotaniCar> igustin: ajde budi posten i reci koliko recoverya imas u slucajevima gdje su firme migrirale na novi format, a koliko tamo di firme uporno rade u starom formatu po inerciji ?
<BotaniCar> ono, u postocima : )
<pkiller> kao kad ja kažem: 80% ljudi su budale... :)
<pkiller> a moj stari me ispravi: ma ne. 95% su budale, a možda i više :)
<pkiller> to su točne brojke :)
<igustin> import u LO nije savršen, ali je prilično dobar za veliku većinu
<pkiller> kako ga je skratio da ne mora pisat office ;)
<igustin> većini nije bitno, ali LO bolje podržava MSO formate nego što MSO podržava ODF koji je jednostavniji i bolje dokumentiran
<igustin> BotaniCar: ne znam, nitko ne radi "migraciju" svih dokumenata, otvori stari format (više-manje uspješno) i spremi u novom, gotovo nitko ne sprema u starom formatu iz novih verzija, ne znam zašto inzistiraš na tome
<igustin> ljudi i dan-danas dobijaju dokumente u starim formatima, nisu svi migrirali na 2007+
<pkiller> da jer je default za spremanje nova verzija
<igustin> nemaju zašto, pozdravljam to
<igustin> pkiller: ali BotaniCar stalno ponavlja da je problem Å¡to korisnici u novim verzijama spremaju u starom formatu, ali to je rijetkost
<pkiller> useri su ovce... šta im staviš po defaultu to će koristit
<pkiller> igustin: u pravu si.. to se teoretski teško može desiti da knjigovođa ili direktor spreme u formatu nekom drugom od preporučenog
<igustin> useri su razmaženi, problem su im linije u tablici kod importa u Calc, a to što je DOC neprepoznatljiv u 2013, to nije bed :P :D
<BotaniCar> igustin: ne inzistiram na nicem osim da je novi format bolji i da ( po mom iskustvu) vecina potrebe za alatima trece strane pri recoveriu proizlazi iz cinjenice da se ljudi od 2006 do danas nisu prebacili na noviji. Sve drugo sto sam pitao sam pitao jer me zanima kako stvari u praksi izgledaju kod nekog drugog (tebe)
<SilverSpace> :) BotaniCar nemas pojma 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zato i pitam, a onda se ljudi ljute :) Necu nikad postati kuzioc tako ! :) 
<ravilov> istjerali me iz ureda
<SilverSpace> ravilov: kad prdis :)
<ravilov> dosad im nije smetalo!
<pkiller> smrad koji je prelio čašu :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov: sad jace smrdi od kad smo u EU
<igustin> BotaniCar: ljutim se? o.O ma neee :)
<igustin> ravilov: i sad radiš iz kafića?
<BotaniCar> igustin: ondak dobro, cesto stvari napisem tako da ljudi shvate kao osobni napad, naj kaj zameriti :)
<igustin> ma daj
<ravilov> igustin, naselio sam se kod kolega na stol gdje inace sjede pripravnici
<igustin> slažem se da je novi format bolji, ali nije OK da tako slabo importaju svoje stare dokumente
<igustin> ali inzistiranje na kupnji MSO 2007+ zbog novih formata je krivi/nedovoljan razlog za ljudima izbijati lovu iz džepova
<BotaniCar> igustin: nije ok, ali je boljka od koje pati sav softver s kojim sam ikad radio ( bez obzira jel open sos ili nije ). I nemoj mi reci da smatras obnavljanje ofis paketa u firmi bar jednom od 2006 do 2014 skupim. Nije nuzan, ali nje ni nesto nezamislivo, vecina firmi potrosi visestruko na odrzavanje sluzbenih automobila upitne korisnosti.
<igustin> novi format su mogli podržati i boljim patchom za 2003 :)
<BotaniCar> (opet, sve napisano IMO)
<igustin> čak se i ne radi o cijeni, problem je u tome što te proizvođač gotovo tjera na to, ali ne iz tehničkih već iz financijskih razloga
<igustin> ali već smo zašli u neke druge vode, koje i nemaju previše veze s tehničkim dijelom ;)
<BotaniCar> To je zaista tuzno i bezrezervno se slazem.
<igustin> možeš se ti smijati, ali imam korisnika koji imaju bar još neko računalo s Windowsima 98 i Office 95, i to im služi svrsi, i ljute se što to teško mogu i dalje koristiti
<BotaniCar> Da. Bio bi debil da sporim da $vendori forsiraju korisnike da trose paru. Isto je i za softver i za hardver. 
<igustin> zamisli da te auto industrija *tjera* da svakih par godina *moraš* kupiti *novi* model *njihovog* auta...?
<igustin> ali za sw/hw je to postalo "normalno"
<BotaniCar> A cuj, s druge strane, da pustimo usere da financiraju R&D , znas di bi stali :) Imali bi kockaste kotace
<BotaniCar> "meni su moje glinene plocice sasvim u redu"
<pkiller> ma problem je Å¡to se korisnici boje promjena...
<BotaniCar> I problem, i nista cudno, ljudima to nije kor bizniz,sta ces
<pkiller> kad se naviknu na nešto... i ne razmišljaju o tome 5 godina... i sad bi ti to mijenjao pa da opet mora sve ponovo učit :)
<BotaniCar> Ni ja bas nisam vesel kad trebam zamijeniti frizider :) 
<pkiller> idem popit kavu i lagano doma... temu radit za blog ;)
<pkiller> ovaj foundation je odličan framework... bolji mi je od bootstrapa
<BotaniCar> pises blog ? Pa di vi ljudi nalazite slobodno vrijeme :) lju-bo-morim :)
<pkiller> ma ne pisem ga
<pkiller> za sada samo ga dizajniram... pa cu placat ljude da pisu
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: kaj, pa ja imam slobodnog vremena kol'ko hocu
<pkiller> tko ima vremena pisat gluposti
<MmikePoso> samo sto sam ja izabrao u svoje slobodno vrijeme peglati, cistiti, kuhati, baviti se detetom i to sve
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: je je , bas si izabrao :) 
<MmikePoso> izabrao!
<pkiller> MmikePoso: sigurno žena bolje zarađuje pa si "izabrao"
<MmikePoso> pitaj moju zenu ako ne vjerujes!
<BotaniCar> OK, mozda si ti odabrao, ja sam prisiljen ( nemam za Konzuelu) :D
<MmikePoso> :D
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: :Pita Komuseva/Besednokova da kajkua te nema na FapBooku vise :) Rekao sam joj da si izgubio okladu s Tihanom i da te nema dok ne naucis peglati kosulje :)
<pkiller> ma ja uživam ... igram BF4 sviram električnu odgovaram na pitanja na pcmozak... radim temu za blog, usput učim nove stvari i tehnologije, i još radim od 9 do 3 menađerski posao, to je kad imaš vremena :)
 * BotaniCar se pita zakaj se okruzio ljudima koji ga ne mogu nauciti ovakvim naprednim tehnikama day-to-day zivljenja :)
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: ma jok
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: gubitak vremena
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: prevelik
<pkiller> ali zato tv nisam gledao ima 6 godina :)
<SilverSpace> zuris previse u monitor 
<pkiller> umijesto novina uz kavu ujutro čitam na mobitelu github *.md fajlove... a navečer umijesto televizije sviram da se opustim :)
<MmikePoso> pkiller: kaj menadziras?
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: :) Istina, istina 
<BotaniCar> Ne gori od IRCa ,ali IRC je ipak prica za sebe :)
<MmikePoso> gori od irca
<MmikePoso> al' puno 
<pkiller> ma ugovaram poslove sa vanjskim partnerima za iznajmljivanje privatnog smiještaja
<pkiller> ništa strašno
<pkiller> prodaja i online marketing usput ...
<pkiller> i modernizacija cijelokupnog poslovanja isto usput
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: kaj si fakat bio u stanju duze gledati u FB nego IRC ? Ja opce ne znam kaj bi tamo duze od 3 minute 
<pkiller> BotaniCar: scroll na mishu mi je crko od fejsbuka
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: pa
<pkiller> sad klizi ... izlizali su se oni zubci :)
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: ugl, gubio sam previse vremena tamo ;)
<pkiller> MmikePoso: ja da nemam 4 pagea i 2 grupe ... ne bi ni išao na fb, koristim ga samo za chat i to na mobitelu
<pkiller> e da nisam spomenuo udrugu za video aktivizam... i sa time se bavim "audio vizualni aktivizam" :)
<pkiller> snimit ćemo dokumentarac ove godine za HTV
<SilverSpace> video aktivizam ??
<pkiller> radimo dokumentarce i surađujemo sa gradovima i općinama u raznim projektima
<pkiller> ja snimam montiram i tu i tamo neke slabije VFX-ove radim
<SilverSpace> imas neku dobru kameru 
<pkiller> fotić... canon 600d 
<pkiller> i go pro hd hero 3
<pkiller> da imam para bi uzeo full frame neki koji snima, ali od svega ovog Å¡to radim jedino mi ovaj day job nosi pare... ovo ostalo je sve hobi
<pkiller> ...za sada
<pkiller> sad sam na prekretnici blizi mi se 30ta pa moram odlučit čega ću se primit a šta ću delegirat
<pkiller> e ovo je definitivno najgore napisan readme ikada: https://github.com/github/hubot/blob/master/docs/deploying/unix.md
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yHJOz_y9rZE
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Floppy music DUO - Imperial march, Views: 5220353, Rating: 99.64248%
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-6totcShQU
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Smoke on the Water Floppies, Views: 116473, Rating: 99.52178%
<SilverSpace> flopi orkestar 
<ivoks> MmikePoso: si tu?
<ivoks> MmikePoso: jel moze haproxy proxaty SSL promet?
<ivoks> moze
<BotaniCar> .allooo, ovdje Ante iz Imotskog, je l' to Sabor REPUBLIKE HRVATSKE ? - Je gospodine, a što želite? - Hoću postati član Sabora, što mi za to treba? - Jes ti čovječe blesav??? - Jesam, je l' treba još nešto?
<MmikePoso> ivoks: moze
<MmikePoso> ivoks: jedino, ne zelis to
<BotaniCar> :) 
<ivoks> zelim
<ivoks> moram :/
<MmikePoso> jesi 100%?
<ivoks> da
<MmikePoso> jer, obicno ssl terminaciju radis na haproxyjima
<MmikePoso> bekendi nemaju ssl
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> al, eto, moram
<MmikePoso> 1.5 haproxy moze terminirati ssl
<MmikePoso> a ovo je onda vulgaris tcp promet
<MmikePoso> tak svejedno sto ide kroz to
<MmikePoso> mario@mike ~ $ ls -ald /media/mario
<MmikePoso> drwxr-x--- 4 root root 4096 Feb  5 14:50 /media/mario
<MmikePoso> i kako da ja sad dodjem do toga?
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xk_XaJ7gE4Q
<datase> ravilov: Title: What is Love on eight floppy drives, Views: 1985067, Rating: 99.65546%
<ravilov> zapravo ne zvuci lose
<BotaniCar> Frajer ima lepi mikrofon
<SilverSpace> fora je kaj moras imati disketu unutra 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n5wmHAUOVy8
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: PSY - Gangnam Style on eight floppy drives, Views: 456341, Rating: 97.61594%
<ravilov> SilverSpace, ne uvijek, ovisi kako hoces da floppy zvuci odnosno koliko da je glasan :)
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx_vWkv50uk
<datase> ravilov: Title: Ghostbuster's Theme on eight floppy drives, Views: 1348518, Rating: 99.36304%
<ravilov> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM4-de57VZ0
<datase> ravilov: Title: Monkey Island Theme on Eight Floppy Drives, Views: 51715, Rating: 99.7861%
<BotaniCar> di vidim kak cesto mi ntpd ide u sync ? 
<weshmashian> pucam napamet: syslog?
<BotaniCar> moras mu reci da puca u syslog, defaultno nema nis ( ntpq -np je pomoglo ) 
<weshmashian> eto, now i learned :)
 * weshmashian ce napit maria u tatoo shopu i natetovirat mu RTFM na celo :)
<weshmashian> zapravo, bolje na prste :)
<MmikePoso> rtfsta?
<MmikePoso> tj, rrtfm za sta?
<weshmashian> za opcenito :)
<MmikePoso> ti si neozbiljan
<igustin> ...kaže "ozbiljan" MmikePoso 
<MmikePoso> igustin: oprostit ces, molim te! :)
<pkiller> jel koristi netko od vas zsh?
<pkiller> ili bash svi koristite bash :)
<weshmashian> MmikePoso: kak sam ja neozbiljan? :)
<weshmashian> to kaj te zajebavam je nebitno :)
<MmikePoso> http://www.playboy.tv/shows/videos/8/badass/
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: ^^
<MmikePoso> idem doma
<SilverSpace> tko je smislio ssh treba nu spomenik dici 
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da je u tom playboyu prije bilo boljih sisa 
<SilverSpace> 408 Request Time-out
<SilverSpace> Alonso nije izdržao: Bolidi ne valjaju, ružni su!
<SilverSpace> jebo ti python mater nikada ne radi kad mi treba 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kad neznas :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: istina :)
 * weshmashian bu sutil :)
<Mmike> to ti k'o puppet
<Mmike> govno! :D
<Mmike> weshmashian, :P
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nis od nasih zvucnika 
<Vlado9A3CY> veečer... ubuntu with you :)
<SilverSpace> kaj za veceru imas ubuntu :)
<ivoks> iodine rulez
<SilverSpace> 800kn rata plina 
<SilverSpace> majke ti 
<ivoks> ne vjerujem da to radi :)
<ivoks> screw you hoteli koji naplacujete wifi :)
<ivoks> ==== DNS tunnel interface: dns0
<ivoks> 1kbit/s, ali covjeka veseli :)
<Vlado9A3CY> prezivjet ces nekako :)
<ravilov> ivoks, znao sam covjeka koji je napravio instant messaging kroz ICMP :)
<ravilov> ako moze to moze valjda i normal traffic
<Mmike> ravilov, sto bi s vasim poznanstvom?
<ravilov> nista
<ravilov> samo se nismo culi preko 2 god
<ravilov> ako ne i vise
<ravilov> ne mogu vise reci da znam nekoga ako se toliko dugo nisam cuo s njim
<Mmike> ivoks, nakon sto ubuntu verzija umre, kolko jos dugo ostaju fajlovi/paketi na repozitoriju?
<Mmike> CTCP2, ti mintas na ubuntuu?
<SilverSpace> pms
<DomaMuffin> \o/
 * DomaMuffin p+jan
<DomaMuffin> zivjela rakia
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> Miro, ovaj moj kum ima rakiju "goru" od tvoje, a tvoja je drama :) 
<DomaMuffin> odem lec, sve mi se vrti ;()
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jes pijan 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-06
<BotaniCar> DobroJutrofski 
<BotaniCar> Treba imati zenski nick dok pitas support pitanja na ircu :) 
<BotaniCar> http://blog.blockchain.info/ # epl sakz
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jes ziv :)
<BotaniCar> Ne samo ziv nego me ni nikaj ne boli nakon terevenke :) Cudno, mora da je rakija bila i bolja nego sam mislio 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> dobro je 
<SilverSpace> imam osjecaj da nase trgovine dilaju nasim mailovima 
<SilverSpace> kad jedan posalje reklamu odmah stignu i druge 
<BotaniCar> Ni imalo me ne bi zacudilo :D
<SilverSpace> ili imaju istog spamera 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> vis trebao bi biznis napravit "spamam za vas"
<BotaniCar> Ima tog vec, ali se finije zove ( marketinske agencije ) :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> tko je ono reko da svira elektricnu gitaru ?
<obruT> pkiller, jel ti sviras elektricnu gitaru ?
<BotaniCar> igustin: a bit on your archenemy: http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/borowitzreport/2014/02/gates-spends-entire-first-day-back-in-office-trying-to-install-windows-81.html
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj bend osnivas 
<obruT> ne, nego, ak netko svira, a gitara mu trosi previse struje, ima rjesenje :) http://www.njuskalo.hr/trzalacki-instrumenti-oprema/plinske-gitare-oglas-7196495
<obruT> netko je bio duhovit :)
<BotaniCar> ahahahahahaha
<SilverSpace> svasta :)
<BotaniCar> How to rebuild: [10:13:36] <evil_steve> personally, I'd take a backup, nope it from orbit and rebuild.
<BotaniCar> "nope it from orbit" :) 
<SilverSpace> sad mi je jasno od kud oni grupni WC u rusiji http://www.jutarnji.hr/radnici-iz-srbije-i-bih-gradili-soci-pa-ostali-bez-placa--kad-smo-zatrazili-novac--dosao-je-rus-s-pistoljem-/1162312/
<ravilov> jutro
<BotaniCar> http://www.deezer.com/album/6889268 # septica ( NSFW )
<BotaniCar> Jutro, ravilov
<pkiller> obruT: da da :)
<pkiller> pa da je 300 kn atest i da dobijem jednu bocu gratis od 12 kg helija ... bilo bi više nego isplativo
<BotaniCar> 12kg helija ? Idemo nekamo na karaoke ? :D
<pkiller> ma slika sa He je tamo pod oglasom :)
<BotaniCar> Ne idemo na karaoke ? :( 
<pkiller> hehe pa sa helijem bi išao :)
<obruT> sta reci na ovo ? http://www.vecernji.hr/estrada/medimurski-slavuj-dobio-paket-josip-katalenic-prosetao-cakovcem-915558
<BotaniCar> A na http://gizmodo.com/report-the-nypd-is-testing-google-glass-1517267375 ? :D
<Mmike> miiiiiiiiiirka
<Mmike> ljubavi jedina moja ti
<Mmike> tko te sada diiiiiiiiiirka
<Mmike> i tko ti na prozore dolazi
<Mmike> da ti svirka
<Mmike> miiiiiiiiirka
<Mmike> mozda bi i sretno ziveli
<Mmike> samo da smo jeli
<Mmike> ramsteka zajednom
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> Mene cudi kak onaj steak house u Dubravi jos radi, ni-ikad nisam vidio da imaju goste unutra 
<pkiller> BotaniCar: možda je to paravan za lanac trgovanja ljudima? :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: NNNI
<StephenS> pkiller: nije nego je paravan za pranje novca
<StephenS> vidis neku jadnu trgovinu gde ne prodaju nista a i dalje radi?
<StephenS> Jako ocigledno
<BotaniCar> StephenS: mozda se bave necim nevinim, poput prodaje droge ili oruzja, ne morate odmah pomisljati na najgore
<StephenS> lol
<CTCP2> a mozda se bave rudarenjem
<CTCP2> tog se nitko nije sjetio, a
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: da se time bave, ne bi rasipali struju na reklamu na procelju. Brijem da bik na fasadi trosi struje k'o 290X 
<CTCP2> :/
<CTCP2> <Mmike> CTCP2, ti mintas na ubuntuu?
<CTCP2> Mmike : na jednom od 3 kompa, da
<CTCP2> jer mi se onaj SMOS nece bootat na starijim plocama
<CTCP2> a Ubuntu oce
<CTCP2> tj nece ni "Ubuntu install USB stick"
<Mmike> ma u biti sam tijo pitat 'mintas na linuxu'
<Mmike> jer mi je bila mintalica stala
<CTCP2> neg kad ga instaliram sa sprzenog DVDa na USB stick
<Mmike> al' sam popravio sinoc
<Mmike> tak da
<Mmike> eto :)
<CTCP2> aha
<CTCP2> uzeo jucer 5 ploca
<Mmike> ako trebas strucnu ekspertizu za sloziti bootserver koji ce automacki deplojat nove mintalice i to sve, vici
<CTCP2> i sa svima problemi
<Mmike> za bitcoin-dva sve se dogovorimo :D
<Mmike> kakve ploce?
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> DFI LANParty UT NF680i LT SLI-T2R nForce 680i LT
<CTCP2> ta se nece ni startat
<CTCP2> MSI 790FX-GD70
<CTCP2> nes seru na startu "CMOS check failed", battery low
<CTCP2> a nije do baterije, stavio sam im nove
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: nabavi mi povoljno jos jednu 290ku 
<CTCP2> BotaniCar imas na Njuskalu za 2700 1kom
<BotaniCar> Ta mi je sumnjiva, danima je u ponudi :) 
<CTCP2> nemaju ljudi para :D
<CTCP2> a i debili koji prodaju grafe cesto traze vise neg u trgovini
<BotaniCar> Pa tako je bilo i prije, pa se sve drugo pokupovalo :)
<CTCP2> ima neki lik kao "prodaje ih na vise"
<CTCP2> pa me trazio za 280x DUALX 2800 kn :DDD
<BotaniCar> Nego, citam sve vise ekipe koja se podracunala u planiranju pa im otislo majnanje u kua :) 
<BotaniCar> Good days are coming :)
<BotaniCar> Jos da diff ne skoci za 20% kak se cini da bude :)
<CTCP2> kak mislis
<weshmashian> mornin'
<CTCP2> "preracunala"?
<pkiller> ma kako se vama to isplati mintat... ja sam svašta računao i ne isplati mi se drkat sa tim... u godinu dana ne ispatim
<BotaniCar> Ne, podracunala, racunali su na manje troskove :)
<CTCP2> pkiller : krivo si racuno
<weshmashian> kad sam bila mala racunat nisam znala, a sad hvala bogu guglat mogu
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : a ne znam kak su se "podracunali" (nikad cuo za tu rijec), nije to atomska fizika
<CTCP2> struje tolko i tolko + hardver koji kosta tolko i tolko
<BotaniCar> pkiller: ja sam nakon kratkog vremena bio na nuli ( odnosno u plusu ako racunas da mogu prodati hardver)
<CTCP2> i to je to
<pkiller> pa ja ne računam da ću ga prodat možda zato
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: ocito je prilicnoj kolicini ljudi i to intelektualni izazov
<CTCP2> pkiller : otplatis sve u cca 4 mj
<CTCP2> mozda 5
<CTCP2> ovisi kak slozis hardver
<pkiller> Å¡ta i struju?
<BotaniCar> pkiller: ne racunam ni ja da cu prodati, samo sam razgovora radi to rekao. 
<CTCP2> ja sam sve slago od polovnih dijelova
<pkiller> BotaniCar: koliko imaš kartica?
<CTCP2> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=150642.0
<CTCP2> no sjajno
<CTCP2> cini se da je MBO sjebana
<CTCP2> sva sreca sto sam ih kupio malo vise komada...
<BotaniCar> pkiller: 2
<BotaniCar> pkiller: jedna placa struju, druga zaradjuje :)
<pkiller> na dvije matične?
<BotaniCar> na dva potpuno geografski odvojena racunala , kad vec pitas :)
<pkiller> e pa to pitam...
<pkiller> e sad koliko ti radi svaka Mh/s?
<BotaniCar> ma, mozes ih nagurati ( ako se ne sjecam krivo) 6 ili 8 , na windowsima, nakon toga 'doze pocnu pizdekati, ne znam nakon koliko se stvar skrsi na linuxu
<BotaniCar> pkiller: to je kao da neku damu pitas kolike su joj cice ! :) 
<pkiller> pa neki prosjek...
<pkiller> moraju kupit grudnjak ;)
<BotaniCar> ne majnam BitCojne, kod njih se u Mh mjeri, LTC mjeri u kH
<pkiller> aha ltc majnaš
<BotaniCar> pkiller: ajmo rec' da mi jedna donese mjesecno nesto manje od 100€
<pkiller> e tako već može
<Mmike> ajte vi meni posudite par kartica na par dana
<Mmike> ha? :)
<BotaniCar> ( cisto,jel)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako ces majnati s mojim podacima, moze :) Nemam nista protiv da ti delegiram trosak struje
<Mmike> BotaniCar: dogovorito :D
<BotaniCar> ( i, if you broke it, you bought it )
 * Mmike evilsmiles :)
<pkiller> BotaniCar: litecoin je nedavno prešao na gpu jelda?
<pkiller> gpu majning..
<BotaniCar> Mmike: svjestan si da imam android aplikaciju za nadzor majnanja i bilo kakav dauntajm ce biti sankcioniran :D
<BotaniCar> pkiller: LTC je od pocetka tak zamisljen IMO
<Mmike> BotaniCar: naravno, a sad daj karticu :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: cek, i dostava je na moju stetu ! 
<Mmike> naravno!
<Mmike> a sta si mislio?
<BotaniCar> Ocito je da nisam dovoljno promislio prije nego sam pristao :) 
<BotaniCar> Nu, svaka se skola placa :)
<BotaniCar> nego, de na /msg neku sliku deteta, nisi ga pokazivao ni ikako, stalno moram Tihacu zicati da mi ga pokaze ! 
<pkiller> BotaniCar: a šta spriječava da ga "opet" redizajniraju i iskoriste asics-e
<BotaniCar> pkiller: a sto LTC ekipu prijeci da doradi algoritam da ih opet sjebe ? Ideja je da se ASICima oteza koliko je moguce AFAIR
<BotaniCar> plus kaj scrypt nece dozvoliti da se naprave toliko neproporcionalno ucinkoviti ASICi kao za "onaj drugi koin" :)
<Mmike> The Radeon R9-290 and R9-290X graphics cards (based on Volcanic Islands GPUs) do not need CrossFire bridges, and do not even have the bridging ports. Instead, they use XDMA to open a direct channel of communication between the multiple GPUs in a system, operating over the same PCI Express bus which is used by AMD Radeon graphics cards.[9][10][11]
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, dok netko ne napravi :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: suglasan :)
<pkiller> ste gledali the wolf of wall street?
<Mmike> scrypt treba gro memorije da bude efikasan, i to je ono sto trenutno sprecava da imas affordable asic hardver
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to s memorijom meni nikak nije jasno. Rekonfigurirao sam svoj majner da koristi samo 1G radne memorije kartice, naspram stare konfe koja je utilizirala sve. Niti mi je pao hashrate, ni share rate. Ako je tome tako ( ja,) o kakvom "gro memorije" pricamo ?
<BotaniCar> s/ja/je
<pkiller> ovo je sve plačka malih ljudi koji se žele "obogatiti" preko noći isto kao i peni shares, jer na kraju krajeva onaj tko je majnao prvi drugi i treći, ima više od 10% sveukupnog koina (bilo kojeg) i samo čeka da dovoljno budala uđe i iskešira
<pkiller> pljačka*
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak si to konfigurirao majner?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak mijenjas thread concurrency , mijenjas i kolicinu utiliziranog RAMa na njoj. slozio sam skriptu koja je pocela s nekim ( ne sjecam se napamet, da ne lupam sad) TC i lagano ga podizala. Mem meter mi je pokazao da imam zauzece od 1G do 4G, pa sam za probu slozio da trosi 1G u nadi da mi nece youtube trzati ok majnam.
<BotaniCar> Youtube i dalje trza,a ovo s utilizacijom mi je neobjasnjivo
<BotaniCar> pkiller: moze biti, meni draze objasnjenje je da je ovo nova evolucija novca i da ste vi kaj grintate isti kao oni koji su grintali protiv svake novosti od izuma kotaca do danas 
<Mmike> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=213872.0
<Mmike> BotaniCar: 
<Mmike> neznam
<BotaniCar> pkiller: budemo za koju godinu pametniji
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak scrypt radi
<Mmike> sha256 je pretty jednostavna
<BotaniCar> Sad vise ni aj ne kuzim
<Mmike> scrypt je prerry fucked up
<Mmike> idem jest
<Mmike> ajte
<BotaniCar> iBok
<pkiller> BotaniCar: pratim full dugo bitcoin... i nekad sam i ja tako razmišljao kao i ti :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: a imas indikatore koji pokazuju da sam u krivu ?
<pkiller> odi na #bitcoin i idlaj tamo neko vrijeme... dok ne vidiš šta opovi počnu pričat... onda vidiš da svatko od njih (onaj tko se izda) da je developer i da majnaju od početka (dok se moglo čak i sa cpu-om majnat)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: i ? Trebam posumnjati u sustav jer mogu direktno citati sto early adopteri pricaju ?
<pkiller> i jedan se hvali kako će 10 miliuna dolara "biznis naoravit"
<BotaniCar> Fala Dragi Bonze kaj su rani usvojitelji sad u pari do grla, tak i treba biti, ne kuzim 
<BotaniCar> Pa isto ti je i ako prvi burek u selu prodas :)
<pkiller> kako ne kužiš... oni svoje pare prodaju
<BotaniCar> ne razumijem , koje , crypto-pare ? Pa, svi to radimo :)
<BotaniCar> Da mogu kupiti kruh za *coine, onda ne bi
<pkiller> pa onda ti logika pada u vodu
<pkiller> onda nema evolucije
<BotaniCar> zasto ? Logika je di je, samo je pitanje kad cu moci kupiti kruh za to, za sad mogu ali ne u Zagrebu
<BotaniCar> Firmi koje primaju *coine imas i sad, i ima ih ( polako ali ide) sve vise
<pkiller> pa zašto ih ne čuvaš onda nego ih mijenjaš za kune?
<BotaniCar> Svi simptomi su isti kao kad se prvi "pravi" novac pojavio
<BotaniCar> pkiller: zato jer nemam dosta kuna
<BotaniCar> ha! gotcha :)
<pkiller> e vidiš... a "ulagači" imaju pa kupe od tebe i čuvaju
<BotaniCar> pkiller: saltas teme. 
<BotaniCar> Nek skupljaju, i ja bi da mogu
<BotaniCar> To i dalje ne rusi koncept, samo ga osnazava
<BotaniCar> Da ne pricamo o tom da se ekipa iz Western Uniona pocela interesirati oko toga, koliko citam :) 
<pkiller> a zašto onda majnaš LTC a ne btc
<BotaniCar> zato jer si opremu za BTC nisam mogao priustiti, i jos ne mogu
<BotaniCar> Ali to sve nema veze s pocetkom razgovora, mijenjas teme. Zasto si promijenio misljenje ?
<pkiller> nisam ... glavna tema je da mislim da nije revolucija novca
<BotaniCar> Da, nego evolucija
<pkiller> uglavnom... mislim da novac nije nešto što može evolvirat
<BotaniCar> Zasto ? Novac je koncept, oni su poznati po tom da se nekad promijene
<pkiller> zato jer je bazično loš koncept
<igustin> BotaniCar: vidio, prenio, maknuo kad sam skužio da ljudi to shvaćaju ozbiljno
<BotaniCar> :) Koji , od novca podrzanog zlatom, do danasnjeg ( novca podrzanog fikcijom i vojskom) koncept je dobar ? Ovaj mi se svakako cini bolji. Em nije inflatoran, nego deflatoran, em se tezi izbacivanju midlmenova
<pkiller> neću filozofirat previše :)
<BotaniCar> igustin: da , gledam na par zidova na kojima sam to vidio, sve neke ozbiljne reakcije .. 
<BotaniCar> pkiller: mosh i na /msg, da me ne zanima odgovor, ne bi pitao 
<pkiller> ajde da i bakicu vidim da plaća u satoshijima za kruh :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: mozda kad ti budes deda, ako se balon ne raspukne, adoption rate ionako nece biti nesto brz
<pkiller> evo na msg sam ti odprilike obijasnio moje stajalište
<BotaniCar> Hvala !
 * CTCP2 isto oce!
<pkiller> sta bi ti? :)
<pkiller> ajmo napraviti peoples coin i biti prvi koji majnamo i tek nakon 6 mjeseci kad izmajnamo pola reć ljudima da postoji :)
<pkiller> a ostatak nek se majna sljedećih 140 godina :)
<vileni> http://www.njuskalo.hr/graficke-kartice/amd-hd-7970-powercolor-devil-13-zagreb-rijeka-karlovac-oglas-10587316
<vileni> malo optimist? :)
<pkiller> CTCP2: za konzultacije moraš platit u pedalama za gitaru... evo recimo 1 sat konzultacija http://www.tcelectronic.com/ditto-looper/
 * CTCP2 slaps pkiller around a bit with a large superpenguin
<pkiller> :)
<CTCP2> hm, koji isus sad
<CTCP2> sporo mi rudari
<SilverSpace> umorili se mali zeleni 
<CTCP2> uspio sam upogonit MSI plocu
<CTCP2> sa Ubuntu USB stickom s one DFI ploce
<CTCP2> i sve radi
<CTCP2> al radi SPORO
<CTCP2> 20% sporije
<CTCP2> sta sam ja bogu skrivio
<CTCP2> NE KONTAM
<CTCP2> sve radi
<CTCP2> sve fercera
<CTCP2> al ide do 650
<CTCP2> a inace ide 750
<SilverSpace> cek da se ufura :)
<CTCP2> ma nije to
<CTCP2> ufura se to u 10 sekundi
<CTCP2> jebes vaki zivot
<CTCP2> i onda nek neko veli "laka lova"
<CTCP2> je moj k laka
<ravilov> okani se vise corava posla
<CTCP2> jos mjesec-dva i morat cu ic na pshio terapije
<CTCP2> grupe za anonimne rudare
 * CTCP2 slaps ravilov around a bit with a large superpenguin
<ravilov> samo se ti glupiraj
<ravilov> ja ti ozbiljno kazem
<ravilov> kao sto rekoh, kad odrastes mozda shvatis i sam
<CTCP2> nijedan bogatas se nije obogatio tako da je slusao obeshrabrivanja drugih
 * CTCP2 boldly goes Where no man has gone before
<Kolega2357> Pozdrav svima
<pkiller> “I always knew I was going to be rich. I don't think I ever doubted it for a minute. ” 
<pkiller> ― Warren Buffett
<pkiller> poz
<pkiller> CTCP2: evo još jedna za tebe :)
<pkiller> “I will tell you the secret to getting rich on Wall Street. You try to be greedy when others are fearful. And you try to be fearful when others are greedy.” 
<pkiller> ― Warren Buffett
<Kolega2357> CTCP2 Hi
<CTCP2> pkiller : BIZNIS 101
<CTCP2> Kolega2357 oj
<CTCP2> a ode
<obruT> netko je ono nesto hvalio LO neki dan ? :P
<obruT> lakse je naci higgsov bozon i snimiti dogadjaje na horizontu singularnosti crne rupe nego isprintati tablicu u localcu da stane na jedan papir
<obruT> i tak.... srecom pa mi je kolega linuxas koji eto ima i windoze u virtualki pa ce isprinat iz 'ofisa' :P  jer da je cisti windowsas, sad bi me zajebavo
<SilverSpace> obruT: kajsehvalis
<CTCP2> windozi rulaju
<BotaniCar> obruT: proslijedi primjedbu igustinu :) 
 * BotaniCar hides
<obruT> mislim da cu si stavit free office
<CTCP2> sa cim mogu na Winblowsima klonirat USB stick (sa svim particijama)
<BotaniCar> Dobro, el ima ovdje netko da koristi linux i da mu nekaj ne radi ? Ne sjecam se kad ste me zadnje necem naucili odze ! :) 
<CTCP2> napravio sam s Win32 disk image img pa ga opet frljno na drugi usb stick
<ivoks> obruT: u biti je jednostavno
<CTCP2> ali em kreira img s praznim mjestom, em nes ne sljakak kak treba
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: ti mozes sam sebe klonirati :) Sexaj se dok ne klones :)
 * CTCP2 slaps BotaniCar around a bit with a large superpenguin
<BotaniCar> i opet na ignore .. 
<CTCP2> xd
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : predvidljivo xD
<BotaniCar> fakat cu jenom jednostavno zaboraviti timer staviti na X minuta :)
<CTCP2> stavi, al onda ces bit zakinut :D
<BotaniCar> bas me zanima tko ce ga onda i na pol ozbiljno citati :)
<CTCP2> xD
<BotaniCar> Steta kaj nemam bar +h ovdje, napravilo bi stvar zanimljivijom da temp banove mogu dijeliti :)
<CTCP2> sva sreca pa su operi mudriji od tebe xD
<ivoks> obruT: oblik -> stranica -> ok
<ivoks> obruT: onda se pojave print margine
<CTCP2> upogonio ovu blesavu MSI plocu, stavio joj samo drugu marku RAMa
<CTCP2> svasta
<CTCP2> zbog rama je izbacival CMOS checksum failed
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ti si jedno vrijeme imao zgodan obicaj ujutro istresti neki neobican informaticki problem pa smo se mogli igrati s necim, zakaj si prestao ? :D
<ivoks> BotaniCar: presao sam u managere
<pkiller> CTCP2: jel majnaš doge coin?
<CTCP2> pkiller : jesam do prekjuce
<CTCP2> sad mi vise nije IN
<BotaniCar> Nda, taj menadzment sve sjebe, makar posredno :(
<ivoks> sad hodam okolo sa srebrnim macom i prcam ekipu koja radi
<weshmashian> ah, Mac, ja mislio 'sword'
<CTCP2> imam jedan cudan "problem" s Yubuntuuom
<CTCP2> piknem USB stick u komp
<obruT> ivoks: ha ?
<BotaniCar> Ako imas srebrnog maca onda ti je to kaj zajebavas ljude samo kompenzacija za to sto ti se svi smiju :D
<CTCP2> upalim ga
<CTCP2> i u cca roku 7-10 sec se mogu ulogirat prek SSH-a
<CTCP2> od boota kompa
<CTCP2> wtf
<ivoks> obruT: sto nije jasno?
<obruT> kakva oblik - > stranica ? gdje je to ?
<ivoks> otvoris localc
<BotaniCar> obruT: ti *nemas* HR sucelje ? :) Infidel
<ivoks> postavis stranicu (ja koristim hr)
<ivoks> File, Edit, View, Insert, [ovo tu]
<ivoks> tu imas Page
<ivoks> i odes na OK
<ivoks> i onda se pojave margine
<pkiller> CTCP2: oces prodat meni koji?
<pkiller> platim ti u bitcoinima
<CTCP2> sta jel ocu prodat :D
<BotaniCar> novce
<BotaniCar> pkiller:  ti plati u novcima 
<BotaniCar> za novce
<obruT> ok, tu mogu podesit margine... ne znam kako da s tim dobijem da dokument koji sam dobio mailom koji se uredno na MS excelu i freeoffice calcu bez ikakve intervencije isprinta na jednu stranicu, a ovaj to uredno zeli isprintati na *9* stranice bez da mu mogu bilo kakav scaling ili sto vec postavit
<CTCP2> pkiller : kaj tocno oces kupit od mene? xD
<CTCP2> i naravno da prihvacam i dobru kolicinu BTCa :>
<pkiller> snoop doge coin
<ivoks> obruT: da, to je problem, libreoffice zeli raditi na svim platformama, pa koristi svoj printing sustav
<ivoks> obruT: ne koristi skaliranje od cupsa
<pkiller> nešto bi htio istestirat... treba mi malo veća količina
<CTCP2> pkiller : ostavio sam si 30.000 za slucaj da narastu na 1 USD xD
<ivoks> obruT: ali nije fora da postavis margine
<CTCP2> a kolko trebas
<ivoks> obruT: vec samo kliknes ok, nakon toga se u dokumentu pojave linije
<ivoks> obruT: linije koje oznacavaju rubove stranice
<pkiller> pa ja bi ti sve uzeo
<CTCP2> :/
 * CTCP2 je emocionalno vezan
<pkiller> ma nije bitno... namintat ću si da isprobam
<CTCP2> pa posaljem ti 10.000 free ak oces xD
<pkiller> cek nemam jos ni adresu
<pkiller> :)
<CTCP2> xd
<CTCP2> http://vircurex.com
<pkiller> jel ima neki dobar online wallet?
<CTCP2> ja sam se tu rego, ok su
<CTCP2> pojma neam
<CTCP2> ja drzim temporary na toj burzi
<CTCP2> lijen sma ko pas
<pkiller> cek da proucim malo... :)
<CTCP2> k
<BotaniCar> CTCP2: sto si peder, prodaj covjeku, upravo ovajve transakcije bez posrednika su u duhu kojna ! 
<CTCP2> pa rekoh da cu dat!
<CTCP2> si corav
<BotaniCar> NE ! PRODAJ ! 
<CTCP2> xD
<BotaniCar> nece coik imati osjecaj da nesto vrijedi ako je dzabe ! 
<CTCP2> a neugodno mi prodat
<BotaniCar> Ti nisi 'rvat, a ? :D
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0owjYMiZJLc
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Top lista nadrealista (TLN)  - Dzasminov kiosk, Views: 108920, Rating: 99.09434%
<igustin> obruT: uredno stalno koristim shrink tablice u Calcu na jedan A4, godinama, radi uredno
<pkiller> bez brige platim ja uvijek :) a najskuplje ono Å¡to je besplatno :)
<CTCP2> BotaniCar : si vidio kak se vodi biznis
<CTCP2> uci od majstora
<BotaniCar> ne klikam na takve linkove na poslu, nemrem slusat :( 
<CTCP2> :-/
<pkiller> evo buildam si klijent
<pkiller> sad samo da ga uspijem pokrenut i da napravim adresu :)
<pkiller> CTCP2: evo uspio sam
<CTCP2> ok, posalji adresu xD
<pkiller> sad još treba sinkronizirat. neću vidit transakciju dok nnije 100% sinkroniziran jelda?
<CTCP2> da
<pkiller> DGtARG8h9mAnebaJATH89Ly7oia4br7Nz4
<CTCP2> javi kad stigne jel ok
<CTCP2> poslo sam ti testnih 1000 :)
<pkiller> ok super
<CTCP2> da ne bi bio zajeb xD
<CTCP2> ok
<pkiller> jel mogu počet i majnat prije nego mi synca?
<BotaniCar> Majnanje ( ako majnas na poolu ) nema direktne veze s walletom 
<CTCP2> da al to ne radis s walletom
<CTCP2> iako mozda tvoj wallet ima i tu opciju :D
<pkiller> sa cpu majnerom
<CTCP2> aha
<pkiller> a ova opcija na klijentu sign message... Å¡ta je to?
<CTCP2> nek ti bot objasni, ja neam blage o walletima :D
<pkiller> to sam vidio i na ltc-u
<pkiller> BotaniCar: jel to 256 SHA enkripcija za sms?
<BotaniCar> bot nista ne objasnjava nikom bez consalting fee-a :) Sorry, deca, ako cete mlatiti paru, prvo postotak meni 
<pkiller> budimo realni 50% je realni postotak
<BotaniCar> De, pa ne mogu ti ostaviti pola, ako te drzava jasi za 60+, ne mogu ja za manje :) 
<pkiller> hehe... pogledajte si obavezna vuk sa val strita... pre dobar je... nešto kao scarface :)
<pkiller> obavezno
<Hrki> da, dobar je, komedija
<Hrki> daj scoresese nemoze napraviti los film, genije
<Hrki> samo je zalosno da je dobio oscara za ripoff :/
<pkiller> to da
<pkiller> 2.30 kh/s sa 2 threda a ostane mi 1 :)
<pkiller> ovo će biti zanimljivo :)
<BotaniCar> kaj si odlucio da ti racunalo smije biti upotrebljivo samo s 1/4 kapaciteta, pkiller? :D
<BotaniCar> *1/3
<SilverSpace> Dobra vura http://bcove.me/m0g57re8 
<SilverSpace> http://www.hublot.com/magento/media/catalog/product/5/2/525.cm.0179.vr.pel14.png
<Hrki> ma te vure ne kuzim
<Hrki> sta bokte mi nudi sat od 50 000€ a sta nemam na mobitelu? :D
<BotaniCar> Ako imas ovakvu cuku na svim konferencijama managercici oko tebe dobiju automatsku erekciju
<BotaniCar> pa mozes prepoznati pe**rcice
<Hrki> meni frend ima 2 laznjaka :)
<Hrki> nebi ja za pedercice potrosio 50k :D
<BotaniCar> Ja sam nekak prestao nositi satove kad sam dobio prvi mobitel, nisam mogao opravdati imanje dva sata pri sebi stalno
<SilverSpace> http://www.hublot.com/magento/media/catalog/product/4/1/411.qx.1170.rx-sd-hr-w-zoom.png
<BotaniCar> negdje u to vrijeme sam prestao pamtiti brojeve, telefona i druge :)
<BotaniCar> Neki sam dan bas gledao kutiju s satovima, ni jedan vise ne radi, ovi na navijanje se odvili, na baterije ostali bez baterije :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to ka si prestao pamtiti nije radi mobitela 
<Hrki> hehe, tocno to :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: brijem da drito je, prvo nisam imao potrebu pamtiti mobitel brojeve, onda se komocija prosirila 
<SilverSpace> kaj*
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to je radi rakije :)
<BotaniCar> Dvojim, nisam nikad bio covjek od cuge, previse alkosa u familiji 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5vfR3Z1XC8 # najjaci spot koji sam ove godine vidio :) 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: The Weekend Pilots - You Need More! (Cocaine), Views: 128920, Rating: 92.290906%
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ovaj je malo zesci http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1Q2jwEX11U
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: On thin ice 5, Views: 400518, Rating: 98.63264%
<BotaniCar> Ima zesce od smrkanja koke s prkna vrhunske pi*ke dok svira disco ? OK, idem vidjet :) 
<BotaniCar> ne znam zakaj sam ti i na trenutak povjerovao da je tvoj link bolji od mojeg :) Idem jos jednom pustiti ove svoje :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PF2QjV1tR5c
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Горячие бразильские девушки:)), Views: 223898, Rating: 89.377594%
<SilverSpace> muzika mu losa ali plesacice 
<CTCP2> pa koji sad vrag
<CTCP2>  [2014-02-06 15:56:38] There is possibly more than one display attached to a GPU
<CTCP2>  [2014-02-06 15:56:38] Use the gpu map feature to reliably map OpenCL to ADL
<CTCP2>  [2014-02-06 15:56:38] WARNING: Number of OpenCL and ADL devices did not match!
<CTCP2>  [2014-02-06 15:56:38] Hardware monitoring may NOT match up with devices!
<CTCP2> sudo aticonfig --initial --adapter=all
<CTCP2> to je sve kaj treba, jel tak
<igustin> koji mali pametni Linux-based router preporučate kao zamjenu za ADSL routere?
<igustin> neki Mikrotik?
<igustin> sa WiFi, naravno
<igustin> Linksys?
<obruT> igustin: mikrotik je ok jer ootb nudi dosta toga, ima ok dokumentaciju, vise admin sucelja... ja zadovoljan za sad
<igustin> obruT: neki konkretan model, da ne tražim u šumi modela...?
<obruT> igustin: druga struja preferira dd/open wrt
<obruT> pa spici na postojeci router...
<obruT> igustin: cek da se sjetim koji model imam :)
<igustin> misliš dd/open wrt u taj mikrotik?
<obruT> ekipa ih obicno spici u neki adsl router
<obruT> ja imam doma jednog siemensa s kojim to mislim isprobat, samo, naravno, trenutno me muci nedostatak vremena
<obruT> igustin: nisam 100%, ali mislim da imam ovaj :) http://www.mikrotik-hrvatska.com/routerboard-rb751u2hnd-p-483.html
<obruT> to sam kupio, instalirao i zaboravio :) radi :)
<CTCP2> rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<CTCP2> je pomogo
 * CTCP2 je genije
<vedranm> CTCP2: woot
<CTCP2> xd
<SilverSpace> igustin: preporucam TP-Link TL-WR842N/ND i gore openwrt
<DomaMuffin> 'elou
<SilverSpace> zar opet 
<SilverSpace> cugas 
<igustin> SilverSpace: omg
<igustin> SilverSpace: nisam vidio taj uređaj, ali TP-Link općenito zaobilazim u širokom luku
<igustin> SilverSpace: takvo smeće od switcheva se rijetko susreće
<obruT> jedno blesavo pitanje, osim problema sa zakonom, koje poslijedice moze prouzrociti stavljanje guma na auto koje nisu dimenzija propisanih za taj auto ? :) tipa umjesto 195/55/15 stavit 195/65/15 ?
<igustin> jesu to dimenzije guma ili neke ženske? ;)
<obruT> :)
<CTCP2> koji je najvjerojatniji razlog za smrzavanje Ubuntua cca 5 min nakon bootanja u Desktop?
<CTCP2> RAM?
<CTCP2> shebana ploca?
<CTCP2> sve identicno na drugoj MSI ploci radi OK
<ravilov> PEBKAC
<CTCP2> a?
<igustin> lol
<ravilov> exactly
 * CTCP2 slaps ravilov around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> aha, znaci RAM
<CTCP2> ok, tnx
 * ravilov tko je tu lud
 * CTCP2 upire prstom u BotaniCar
<CTCP2> nis, jedna ploca ide u smece
<CTCP2> nemam se ja vremena zajebavat sa tim
<igustin> ravilov: i ja se pitam kako je od "PEBKAC" došao do RAM-a o.O
 * CTCP2 cita izmedju redova
<SilverSpace> igustin: za switchevene znam routeri su ok svi rade koje koje sam ja kupio 
<CTCP2> ok
 * CTCP2 je zauzdao jos jednu divlju MSI plocu
<CTCP2> sve identicne ploce
<CTCP2> a svaka ima svoje musice
<CTCP2> bojim se i mislit kak ce to sve radit
<CTCP2> nego, kak da napravim IMG sticka al bez praznog spacea
<CTCP2> na sticku ima 1-2 GB, a win32diskimager-v0.9-binary mi napravi svaki put 16 GB img
<CTCP2> i jel mogu "on the fly" resizeat te Ubuntu particije?
<CTCP2> ocu ih stavit na stick od 8 GB
<CTCP2> jesus, pa Ubuntu particija ima 5 GB
<OneKorea> cat /dev/$STICK | tar cvf | gzip -9 > slika.img
<ravilov> ne postoji img bez praznog prostora
<ravilov> znas li ti uopce definiciju image-a
<ravilov> ?
<OneKorea> huh?
<OneKorea> puče mi hitchcock opet, neznam jel do mene il do freenoda (
<ravilov> do tebe
<OneKorea> a lijen reggat novih 7 dana ircclouda :))
<ravilov> daj vise plati to i gotovo
<OneKorea> ne isplati se, radije ću znc/shell platit
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/9
<SilverSpace> http://jebo.me/pas/9@raw
<SilverSpace> ovak bolje izgleda 
<SilverSpace> nis znao do sad
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> i onda ti nesto reci protiv tite
<ravilov> ne znam bi li se smijao ili plako
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxuJ4iVMa9s
<datase> CTCP2: Title: Deca Koreje pevaju Titu, Views: 1777, Rating: 91.111106%
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3DBlnxG_OAk
<datase> CTCP2: Title: PIONIRI maleni, Views: 19829, Rating: 94.28572%
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: samo ti slavi dokazanog krvnika 
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : znao sam da ces doci na pravu stranu
<CTCP2> da ces se vratit na pravi put
<SilverSpace> steta kaj su mu kasno odsjekli nogu 
<SilverSpace> trebali su prije 
<CTCP2> sapun pojeo!
<ravilov> SilverSpace, inace to je staaaaro samo je aktualizirano, u originalu je bio Sanader
<CTCP2> al je zato tito evergreen
<CTCP2> tudjamni i sanaderi prolaze, tile ostaje
<CTCP2> za 50 godina ce ga se slavit ko bozanstvo
<ravilov> CTCP2 je ko cucak, posere se i ode :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/H30baa
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/MSxaa-67yGM
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Марионетки Майдана, Views: 34524, Rating: 92.739726%
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-07
<ivoks> u peaku, security.ubuntu.com ima 100.000 hitova
<ivoks> u sekundi
<Mmike> k'o pol porn.com-a :)
<ivoks> sto govori dovoljno o tome koliko se ubuntu koristi :)
<Mmike> yup
<ravilov> zijev
<BotaniCar> !addquote [21:41:57] <ravilov> CTCP2 je ko cucak, posere se i ode :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, smanjio sam jucer thread-conc
<Mmike> i smanjio mi se hashrate
<Mmike> i to drasticno
<BotaniCar> kak, jebenti. Koliko manje RAMa je koristio po smanjenju ?
<BotaniCar> E, i jesi smanjio na random vrijednost, ili si od manjih vrijednosti odabrao onu koja ti ne rusi kHs ? Naime, napisao sam ti da ja to nisam nesistermatski napravio. Smanjio sam vrijednost na neku smijesnu i povecavao dok zauzece memorije nije bilo 1/4 prijasnje, uz isti kHs 
<BotaniCar> *nesistematski
<BotaniCar> Mogu i ja uzeti vrijednost koja ce srusiti hashing, interesantno je da mozes smanjiti zauzece memorije uz isti hashing
<CTCP2> Kak da kopiram USB stick od 16 GB na stick od 8 GB? Na njemu je instaliran Ubuntu s 2 particije - glavnom od 11 GB i manjom "swap" od 4 GB. Sa "gpartedom" sam smanjio particije na 6 GB i 1 GB i dalje sve sljaka, ali kad napravim image s Win32DiskImager, on opet napravi image od 16 GB, i s te 2 prazne "unallocated" particije
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, mozda ti je preveliko to bilo
<Mmike> nisam gledao zauzece memorije
<Mmike> neznam kak da ti u linuxu vidim
<Mmike> idem na poso
<Mmike> pa se javim od tamo
<Mmike> ajte
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj mi je bilo pre veliko ?
<CTCP2> meni je --thread-concurrency 8192
<Mmike> CTCP2, sa cp
<Mmike> opce ti nisu bitne particije
<CTCP2> copy? :) ali nece mi bit stick bootabilan :)
<Mmike> nit ces kopirat particije
<Mmike> hoce
<Mmike> to ces poslije popravit
<Mmike> prvo skopiraj sve
<CTCP2> ok
<Mmike> onda se chrootaj u skopiranu instalaciju
<BotaniCar> imao sam stanje gdje je khs bi ~820, RAM usage 4G , TC X ; doveo sam stvar u stanje da je  khs  ~820, RAM usage 1G , TC X/4
<Mmike> i od tamo opleti grub-install i update-grub
<CTCP2> ok
<Mmike> eh, moras prije bind-mountat proc/sys/dev
 * CTCP2 tilt tilt tilt
<Mmike> znaci, zamisliom da ti je /dev/sdb1 stick NA koji kopiras
<Mmike> a /dev/sda1 ti je onaj di ti je mountan root (/)
<CTCP2> ok
<Mmike> prvo ces sa cp skopirati sve sa / u /mnt/sdb1
<Mmike> (pazi da excludeas /mnt pri kopiranju)
<CTCP2> k
<CTCP2> logicno
<Mmike> nakon sto se to skopiralo kazes: mount -o bind /dev /mnt/sdb1/dev
<Mmike> pa onda: mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sdb1/sys
<Mmike> i onda: mount -t proc /proc /mnt/sdb1/proc
 * CTCP2 zapisuje
<Mmike> nakon toga se chrootas u kopirano: chroot /mnt/sdb1/
<Mmike> i sad si u kopiranom kurcu
<Mmike> kazes: grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb1
<Mmike> i onda: update-grub
<Mmike> potjeras i: blkid /dev/sdb1
<Mmike> i UUID koji ti se ispise stavis u /etc/fstab
<Mmike> izadjes van iz chroota
<Mmike> odmountas /mnt/sdb1/{proc,sys,dev}
<Mmike> odmountas /mnt/sdb1
<Mmike> rebootas sa samo drugim stickom unutra
<Mmike> doduse, ak je to sve isti ubuntu onda ne moras chroot i to sve :)
<Mmike> al' nece stetiti
<Mmike> idem u ofis
<Mmike> javim se od tamo
<Mmike> pusa
<CTCP2> auuu, to bi sam nikad skonto xD
<CTCP2> tnx :*
<ravilov> CTCP2, jesi konacno naucio nesto te odustao od sulude ideje image-a (sto vidim da uopce ne znas sto znaci)? :p
<CTCP2> pa zas bi image morao biti image SVIH particija + praznog mjesta na tim particijama :)
<CTCP2> kak reicmo Acronis True image sljaka
<CTCP2> il Norton Ghost
<CTCP2> napravis image diska/particija koji je velik onolko kolko su velki podaci
<CTCP2> i vrati ga na bilo koji device koji ima dovoljno mjesta
<ravilov> to nisu pravi image-i
<ravilov> definicija image-a je da ga nije briga kakav je filesystem iznad i koliko je zauzet
<ravilov> gdje si sad nasao winblows filozofiju prenosit na linux...
<BotaniCar> ravilov: image je po definiciji OS nepristran, ne brkajmo 'doze i CTCP2ovu neukost
<BotaniCar> zakaj ja moram uvijek braniti windowse od ?nux mudzahedina :)
<ravilov> ne pricam o definiciji imagea nego o filozofiji
<ravilov> neki 'blows program to zove "image" i sad je to definicija image-a... kak ne
<CTCP2> okidoki, kak bi onda nazvo to?
<ravilov> backup
<igustin> ++
<CTCP2> aha, backup image
<igustin> lol
<CTCP2> xD
<ravilov> zatuci cu te virtualnom vaspitnom palicom
 * CTCP2 slaps ravilov around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP2> prvo mroas proc penguina
 * ravilov ide potrazit kako se koristi ignore na ircu
 * CTCP2 ode potrazit kak se izbjegava ignore
<rut> bolje mi da sam ostao glavom u skatulji 
<rut> ctcp2 filozofije ?
<BotaniCar> ma, CTCP2 se cudi zakaj mu je u imageu koji je napravil i prazan prostor :) 
<rut> valjda tako treba biti
<rut> a skatulja odmah filozofije pravi 
<rut> jebote pitam tamo na linux.hr pitanje kak spada i nitko nezna
<rut> a svi se prave neki geekovi 
<BotaniCar> sacu ti ja sloziti za sitnu donaciju u LTCima :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<pkiller> CTCP2: evo dobio sam 995 :)
<ivoks> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/02/vodafone-ubuntu-touch-carrier-advisory
<ivoks> bang.
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.jutarnji.hr/eu-blokirala-milijardu-kuna-hrvatskoj-zbog-greske-u-softveru/1162558/
<ivoks> ma ovaj sdp je gomila kretena
<ivoks> to su takve nesposobne niskoristi da je to strasno
<ivoks> sve je to dio odrastanja... trenutak kad nemas koga izabrati :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kad cem moc kupiti tuntor-powered phone vec jednom ? 
<SilverSpace> **
<SilverSpace> ++
<ivoks> BotaniCar: oh, brijem da ce ti otpast celjust kad cujes tko ce shipati ubuntu na telefonu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nek otpadne, samo da se stvar nadje napolicama vec jednom :) 
<ivoks> bez brige...
<ivoks> naci ce se
<BotaniCar> Nek mi i jedno jajce otpadne, samo nek dodje :)
<ivoks> znam tko je, ali isto tako ne smijem reci
<ivoks> ali, znat ce se za ~2 tjedna
<BotaniCar> skuzio sam, nije ni bitno, ne zuri mi se da mi nesto otpadne :)
<BotaniCar> o, 2 tjedna ? A zna li se kad pocinje proizvodnja/delivery ? Da znam kesu pripremiti :) 
<ivoks> http://www.mobileworldcongress.com/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj dolazis sutra na plac
<pkiller> hoce se moći nativne linux aplikacije koristit na tom telefonu?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> u tome i je poanta
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: vec bi ti javio da se nekaj promijenilo, ces moc' ti ujutro ? 
<pkiller> to čekam još od zaurus-a ako se itko toga sjeća :)
<ivoks> dapace, imamo jos jedan as u rukavu
<ivoks> nesto sto jos nitko nije napravio
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: naravno ja i netjak :)
<BotaniCar> shipat cete wine u telefonu,. ivoks ? :D
<ivoks> nece biti potrebe za time :D
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ukua , nemam djecju sjedalicu doma, otisla je s malim kod bake :)
 * BotaniCar se ugrize za prst da ne pita pitanja na koja mu se ne smije odgovoriti :)
<pkiller> ivoks ti baš radiš za canonical?
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<ivoks> http://www.mobileworldcongress.com/pavilions/
<ivoks> sva sreca pa je i hrvatska tamo
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pda, mrsko mi dete vozit nevezano cije god bilo :)
<ivoks> za razliku od katalonije
<ivoks> maroka
<ivoks> tunisa
<ivoks> i ostalih velikih imena u IT-u :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: a kaaj bi mi tamo, prosim te ?
<ivoks> ne znam, sto ce tunis tamo?
<ivoks> ili egipat?
<BotaniCar> Ne znam, ali vise bi me naljutilo da su nasi izmislili tonu troskova da se pojavimo tamo a nemamo kaj delat' tamo, nego ovako 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa logicno je to da su oni tam a ne mi 
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waEeJJVZ5P8
<ivoks> 2:30
<datase> ivoks: Title: NBC: All Visitors to Sochi Olympics Immediately Hacked, Views: 763337, Rating: 67.702704%
<ivoks> special software to monitor 
<ivoks> = ubuntu :)
<pkiller> evo sharp zaurus ako netko nezna Å¡ta je to http://bit.ly/1bvDd2H
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/579030_10152248930233478_723860191_n.jpg # NSFW
<ivoks> sony prestaje proizvoditi laptope
<SilverSpace> ah jadni uskoro ce i oni propast 
<ivoks> a cini se da ce i TV-e prestati raditi
<BotaniCar> aww :( 
<BotaniCar> To mi se vec ne dopada
 * BotaniCar presretan s Bravia-om
<pkiller> jel se netko od vas susretao sa e-carina programom?
<SilverSpace> da
<Hrki> https://www.bug.hr/vijesti/apple-protiv-bitcoin-wallet-aplikacija/130268.aspx
<Hrki> "Aplikacija je uklonjena zbog navodnog nerješivog problema."
<SilverSpace> pkiller: kaj te zanima ak neznamm mogu pitat
<igustin> ivoks: najveće iznenađenje bilo bi da to bude Nokia, za Lenovo me ne bi toliko iznenadilo
<BotaniCar> Meni isto smrdi na nekog pro-ms vendora, cim je tako najavio :) No, budemo vidjeli :D
<igustin> i to još kad kaže tebi, MS fanboyu :P :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<pkiller> SilverSpace: prvo me zanima dali je to web aplikacija ili se nešto treba skinut :)
<BotaniCar> Vi ste svi ljubomorni kaj je meni firma kupila i za doma winblowse :) 
<igustin> krepavam od ljubomore
<pkiller> toliko nepotrebnih informacija a ništa konkretno na stranicama od carine
<igustin> pkiller: welcome to e-croatia world
<pkiller> igustin: ma napravit ću ja guide na pcmozak... pa nek kod mene dolaze knjigovođe po informacije... ko ih jebe :)
<SilverSpace> pkiller: nije web 
<igustin> BotaniCar: baš je sinoć jedan Mac user šizdio što mu plaćeni Mac Excel nema neke elementarne stvari, koje čak i postoje na Windowsima, a npr. Calc ima odavno
<pkiller> SilverSpace: jesu dvije ili jedna aplikacija?
<SilverSpace> hm koliko znam jedna 
<ivoks> igustin: ha?
<BotaniCar> igustin: ne bi me cudilo :) MS<>Apple ljubaf :) Prodaju jedni drugima nekaj i onda jos prodaju falicno :) 
<pkiller> SilverSpace: jel znaš kako se zove?
<igustin> ivoks: ? :)
<ivoks> 11:24 < igustin> ivoks: najveće iznenađenje bilo bi da to bude Nokia, za Lenovo me ne bi toliko iznenadilo
<SilverSpace> pkiller: koja bez interneta ne radi ima i neki token 
<ivoks> kaj lenovo radi telefone?
<ivoks> saznat cete sve za dva tjedna :)
<igustin> nije li upravo og Googlea kupio Motorola mobile dio?
<ivoks> da, fakat, je...
<ivoks> idem jest
<pkiller> SilverSpace: aha znači treba baš dobit od njih token i upute?
<SilverSpace> pkiller: ili kaj vec nisam bas skroz upoznat onako uz put sam to vidio kod frenda speditera kad sam mu internet slagao 
<igustin> dakle, Nokia :)
<pkiller> SilverSpace: hvala... pomogao si mi više nego misliš :)
<SilverSpace> pkiller: mogu pitat detalje ak te kaj jos zanima 
<pkiller> SilverSpace: prvo moram malo sam proučit da znam šta da te pitam :)
<pkiller> SilverSpace: sad sam malo pametniji... previše kratica koriste pa treba sve pogledat šta znači
<pkiller> uglavnom skužio sam da tek 24.02 će to krenuti u funkciju a prije toga treba se registrirat na neki G2B servis
<pkiller> i opet kratica koju neznam šta znači... pa šta nisu stavili neku legendu za sve kratice majku im njihovu!
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: jel' ima tvoj kayako 'empty trash' tipku?
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: kad kliknem na sam trash imam tri gumba ( delete, put back, empty trash )
<MmikePoso> di?
<BotaniCar> pored polja za unos teksta za filter 
<BotaniCar> odmah na vrhu, ispod padajucih izbornika ( konkretno, ispod "filters" )
<MmikePoso> da
<MmikePoso> ok
<MmikePoso> thnx :)
<MmikePoso> ljubim te u naramenicu koja ti otkriva desno rame :)
<BotaniCar> sad si mislim zakaj si se onomad naljutio kad sam ti rekao da mi je zao kaj neki ljudi moraju imati naocale :)
<MmikePoso> ma
<MmikePoso> ja nisam admin
<MmikePoso> a lik koji je me uvjerava da tog nema
<MmikePoso> a ja mislim da ima, tj, sjecam se da je bilo kad sam ishakovo nasu instlaaciju
<MmikePoso> pa da sad ne hakujem iznova, lakse mi pitat tebe :)
<MmikePoso> i sad kad si reko da ima samo sam potvrdio svoje slutnje :)
<MmikePoso> zato naramenica i to
<MmikePoso> a ovo s naocalama ti nije u redu
<pkiller> admini su inače bahati, i sve znaju :)
<MmikePoso> ja tbe ne zajebavam za velik nos
 * pkiller hides behind ctcp2-s large superpenguin ;)
<MmikePoso> pkiller: admini su inace jadni ljudi koji se trude da ti mosh drkat cijelu noc :)
<MmikePoso> trust me, I know them :)
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: kad mi nemas kaj reci za vecu protocnost, odnosno protiv nje, koju mi nosina omogucuje :)
<pkiller> ma bio sam i ja 2 godine radio taj nezahvalan posao :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: 2 godine si drkao ?! 
<pkiller> bez prestanka! :)
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: pre super mi je slika di nosis malog na trbuhu u onoj nosalici ( zicao sam Tihanu slike :P )
<MmikePoso> ?!?!?!
<MmikePoso> kak cu ja nju
<MmikePoso> hm
<MmikePoso> necu :)
<BotaniCar> naj se na nju ljutiti, najavio sam ti da cu se snaci ako ti ne das ! :) 
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: i dalje ne kuzim zasto sam ja los covjek ako mi je bed sto moras imati naocale? Nije da sam rekao da zbog toga ne bi da smijes jesti u istoj burekdzinici kao i ja :) K'o da si mi rekao da je glupo sto je meni bed jer covjek bez noge treba protezu / staku
<MmikePoso> BotaniCar: tl;dr :)
<BotaniCar> ahh, TL;DR: U SUCK! 5$ ! :)
 * MmikePoso je konacno naucio sto tldr znaci :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<MmikePoso> ravilov-web: dobro da nisi ravilov-veronica
<MmikePoso> ili ravilov-archie
<MmikePoso> ili nesh tak jos rudimentalrcnije
<BotaniCar> http://www.volim-meso.hr/torta-cevap/
<SilverSpace> sarma rucak
<ravilov-mmike> MmikePoso: jel sad bolje?
<rut> sto je ovo freak show ?
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> definitivno ides u pravom smjeru
<SilverSpace> :)
<ravilov-web> nesto za CTCP2: http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/06/new-ransomware-blocks-your-dns-connection-and-forces-your-computer-to-mine-bitcoins/
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> ravilov-web: moras priznati da je maliciozni 'aker mudrica :) 
<rut> muffin razocarao si me 
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> Stra' me probati , ali brijem da bi se CTCP2u uvaljao u mrezu za 30 sekundi, samo je pitanje koliko bi mu trebalo da skuzi da majna za mene :) I jel bi znao popraviti :)
<SilverSpace> ravilov-web: procitao sam "mjesto" pa sam pomislio link na ludnicu :)
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> rut: to mi svako jutro zena veli , kaj si to ti Sanela ? :D
<rut> pa da si pao na te fore od kutije ???!!!
<rut> tj skatulje
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> mucki provokatoru 
<rut> kako ono jelly kaze .. atention whore
<rut> ?
<rut> jel tako ? dobro napisano ?
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> Kajaznam, mene nije ni jednom tako nazvao :) Vjerojatno sam sarmantniji u trolanju od tebe :P
<SilverSpace> Bot-Mmike-raviol: lol utrojena licnosti 
<rut> sto je to opce troll ?
<rut> kakve su to glupe irc spike ?
<ravilov-web> SilverSpace: prije cu linkat na djecji vrtic :)
<rut> znaci amer prdne moras i ti ?
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> Stvorenje koje jede jabuke i ljude, a u kontaktu s suncem se pretvara u kamen
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> Also, ti 
<rut> to je ono najgore .. sto ako amer prdne moras i ti .. 
<rut> amer izmisli trolanje to odmah mora i hrvat preuzet
<rut> bljak 
<SilverSpace> ravilov-web: ne na vrtic jebote proglasit ce te pedofilom :D
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> Errr, kakvi prdeci ameri ? Mislis na trend usvajanja izraza ? 
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> aha, pa da, zakaj da izmisljamo svoj izraz ako ovaj radi ?
<ravilov-web> SilverSpace: perv
<rut> ah .. 
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> rut: ono s cim se ti sad ismijavas je u stvari nas pokusaj nalazenja univerzalnog jezika, takvi kao ti su pobornici fragmentacije ! 
<rut> nego muffin jesi vidio kako mi je kre pomogao ?
<SilverSpace> Bot-Mmike-raviol: troll u prevodu kod nas znaci udav 
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> rut: jesam, rekao sam ti kaj mislim o izmisljanju problema. 
<rut> nekuzim ti ja takav jezik muffin 
<rut> ma nije bilo izmisljeno . ocekivao sam od skatulje i igustina da pomognu al .. prdac
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> Aj nemoj
<rut> a sto nemoj ?
<rut> moram nadoknadit .. kvotu .. za ovaj tjedan :)
<rut> ipak je danas petak
<pkiller> mi smo izmislili trolanje... ameri su tome dali samo naziv
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> ovo 'moram' je dosta slobodna interpretacija izraza :) 
<rut> nije muffin .. 
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> Kaj bi puko da nisi ?
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> *umro
<rut> jesi kad sastavljao skatulju (kartonsku) ?
<rut> bi muffin . bi .. 
<ravilov-web> neki ocigledno imaju fiziolosko-biolosku potrebu bit destruktivni i drustvu beskorisni
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> Onda bolje ovako, nemam za vjenac
<rut> skatulju donesi i netreba vjenac
<rut> ja zadovoljan 
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> ne mogu, zivim u njoj :) 
<rut> sad seres
<rut> nisi ti .. .......
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> MORAM ! :)
<pkiller> .seen ctcp
<datase> pkiller: ctcp was last seen in #ubuntu-hr 6 weeks, 5 days, 17 hours, 8 minutes, and 3 seconds ago: <CTCP> xdd
<rut> ma ti zivis kak zena kaze
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmHwXf8JUOw
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Lakemaid Beer Drone Delivery, Views: 440811, Rating: 98.12414%
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> .seen CTCP2
<datase> Bot-Mmike-raviol: CTCP2 was last seen in #ubuntu-hr 2 hours, 59 minutes, and 22 seconds ago: * CTCP2 ode potrazit kak se izbjegava ignore
<SilverSpace> prva liga dostava pife 
<ravilov-web> jel to ono sta amazon razvija?
<rut> .seen skatulja
<datase> rut: I have not seen skatulja.
<rut> ovaj datase isto corav
<SilverSpace> mogli bi dostaviti i svedanku 
<pkiller> cek... zasto imamo i datase i uBOTu-fr ?
<rut> datase jos nije potonuo .. dok ovaj drugi je
<ravilov-web> zasto ne? imaju razlicite svrhe
<pkiller> pa Å¡ta ne bi bilo jednostavnije da netko od "nas" hosta neki bot koji ima funkcionalnost obojice? :)
<ravilov-web> nah
<rut> pkiller nije po coc-u 
<rut> ili policy freenodea
<pkiller> rut: kakve su sad to proste riječi :)
<rut> neznam . to smo isto od amera uveli 
<rut> rekoh oni prdnu moramo i mi ocito
<pkiller> aha... a šta nema neki hrvatski server... i zašto je bolje biti na freenode-u
<rut> pa to ti je jednostavno .. nemamo pameti za postavit hr server
<rut> jer ako si na hr onda nisi IN ..
<rut> to ti ko moda :)
<pkiller> aha
<pkiller> sad mi je jasno
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> ako cemo pravo, hr servere su satrli tvrdnjom da se ne koriste dovoljno :( 
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> krivim krea za to 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xX-BfFXAjGg
<pkiller> sve je stvar vodstva i suradnje... i marketinga
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Don't Judge Too Quickly Ameriquest Commercial Funny advertisement, Views: 415093, Rating: 89.42051%
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> a druga stvar je sto na hr serverima nema ljudi tipa ivoks kre i slicnih koji ne pokazuju misice bas pretjerano 
<Bot-Mmike-raviol> na hr serverima nema bas ni ljudi koji pokazuju mozak. A kad ja tako nesto napisem, onda znas da je grozno 
<rut> a onda nastupaju ovi koji se ne late pokazat misice na udav-e
<pkiller> BotaniCar: misliš na idolnet?
<rut> bilo ti je i vrijeme muffin
<BotaniCar> pkiller: prvenstveno na tu mrezu,da
<rut> eto . nije norma 100% al je .. tu negdje . odoh natrag u skatulju
<jaizza> yo!
<pkiller> pa jel ima koja druga hrvatska?
<BotaniCar> yo dzajdza , yo
<BotaniCar> pkiller: a ima nesto privatnih mreza s po 3.5 korisnika
<pkiller> kako da ti to obijasnim... recimo meni treba kanal za support za moju firmu... i sad ja bi htio da administratori tog servera pričaju hrvatski a ne engleski :)
<BotaniCar> jaizza: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE 
<ravilov-web> pa digni svoj ircd
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Vanilla Ice - Ice Ice Baby, Views: 41587434, Rating: 95.23746%
<BotaniCar> jaizza: u stvari sam mislio : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BTJ_n9Oqs0
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Jim Carrey Ice Ice Baby, Views: 7852377, Rating: 98.35076%
<pkiller> ili treba mi kanal za internet radio... di mogu imati anounce bota koji će svaku pjesmu anouncat i di možeš tražit od dj-a da ti pusti pjesmu ili da nešto kaže u eter
<pkiller> ili još par stotina sličnih ideja...
<ravilov-web> jaizza: http://i.imgur.com/1LVdwFT.jpg
<rut> sto ste tu zenu napali pobogu
<jaizza> BotaniCar: Jim je lud 100 gradi
<BotaniCar> jaizza: http://imgur.com/YqS2s20
<pkiller> ravilov-web: ja bi digao svoj irc-d ali mi treba redundancy... treba biti barem 4-5 servera
<pkiller> a za to nemam para
<MmikePoso> jaizza: no kad se bu tvoj muz javil za to vino i to sve/
<rut> pkiller evo ja cu isto dici i linkat tebe :)
<MmikePoso> ?
<ravilov-web> MmikePoso: kad ga popijes valjda
<ravilov-web> er
<jaizza> ravilov-web: kaj s milkom?
<ravilov-web> kad ga popije*
<pkiller> rut evo može napravit ćemo neki dobar sa servisima... i vhostovima za svakoga! ;)
<ravilov-web> a tebe ne zove
<ravilov-web> jaizza: to sam dobio od kolege sto sam mu napravio uslugu
<ravilov-web> pkiller: irc je ionako zastario, ako danas hoces support dignes nesto drugo
<ravilov-web> recimo forum ili fb page
<ravilov-web> ili twitter
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsdlRiQM75s
<rut> pkiller reci koji ces i odmah se bacam na posao 
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Porsche 911 (Japp) commercial, Views: 122869, Rating: 96.571426%
<BotaniCar> ravilov-web: imas primjer dobrog supporta putem twittera ? 
<jaizza> ravilov-web: bueš podijelio samnom?
<BotaniCar> ravilov-web: dobrog u kontekstu da iams neki issue tracking i infrastrukturno bitne stvari ?
<ravilov-web> BotaniCar: ne, ali imam primjer supporta :p
<ravilov-web> vidi: telecom operateri
<ravilov-web> jaizza: bi da je jos imam
<BotaniCar> ravilov-web: da, say no more :( 
<jaizza> ravilov-web: pa zašto me mamiš onda?!?!?!?
<pkiller> rut: treba vidit dali ovaj može linkat... ovaj sam prije koristio http://ngircd.barton.de/
<rut> ma taj nije poznat .. kazem moras biti IN 
<rut> seven ? unreal ? hybrid .. koji jos ima ?
<ravilov-web> jaizza: pa jer mogu :p
<jaizza> ravilov-web: tko zadnji jezik plazi taj ne zna posel delat kak se spada
<SilverSpace> opet rolate 
<jaizza> SilverSpace: yo
<pkiller> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_daemons
 * ravilov-web zna jezikom baratat sasvim zadovoljavajuce, tako su mu rekle ;)
<jaizza> ravilov-web: a i prstići ti dobro rade, vidim ;-)
<rut> hahahahahahah .. daj nek netko stavi ovo za topic . .
<ravilov-web> nego
<rut> skatulje mu rekle 
<rut> hahahahahaha
<pkiller> rut evo ovaj sam isto koristio... ovaj je najaktivniji http://www.inspircd.org/
<MmikePoso> jaizza: ti me namjerno ignoriras?
<rut> pkiller kad odlucis javi :)
<jaizza> MmikePoso: nope, sorry promaklo mi
<MmikePoso> super :)
<jaizza> MmikePoso: zakaj ti mene uvijek za muža pitaš?
<jaizza> MmikePoso: se trebam zabrinuti oko nečeg..?
<MmikePoso> zato kaj mi je on zanimljiviji od deteta
<ravilov-web> pa mora mu znat tocnu lokaciju
<MmikePoso> ne moras, nije seksualno
<ravilov-web> treba mu to
<ravilov-web> za analizu
<MmikePoso> stovise, malo mi je on, onak, odbojan s onom bradicom :)
<MmikePoso> al' to je tak nebitno
<ravilov-web> MmikePoso: vise volis kad su frisko obrijani? :)
<BotaniCar> Nda, brijem da bi skakljalo da mi ide nekaj ugodno raditi s tom bradom :)
<jaizza> MmikePoso: dakle, muž, djeca, a ja ni na horizontu
<ravilov-web> jaizza: pa ti ne smijes bit
<jaizza> ravilov-web: jer?
<MmikePoso> nope
<MmikePoso> jaizza: no? :)
<jaizza> ravilov-web: muž je oženjen i on je off limit :-P
<BotaniCar> jaizza: ako te se ne vidi na horizontu, to znaci da si smrshala ! It's a hiden compliment ! :)
<jaizza> ravilov-web: a deca su zabranjena zakonom
<ravilov-web> osim za vino, jel
<ravilov-web> er, muz
<ravilov-web> ne djeca
<jaizza> ravilov-web: a kaj ja ne pijem vino?
<ravilov-web> pa ne znam
<jaizza> ravilov-web: pa ne zanimaš se!
<ravilov-web> jaizza: jel konzumiras ti alkoholne pripravke?
<jaizza> ravilov-web: da
 * ravilov-web biljezi u tekicu
<jaizza> :-)
<jaizza> MmikePoso: ne znam ti odgovoriti
<jaizza> MmikePoso: jesam žensko, al' mu nisam sekretarica
<jaizza> :-P
<jaizza> :-D
<igustin> rut: ?
<igustin> ah, pitanje na #linux.hr
<rut> igustin da
 * MmikePoso polako razumije odale njemu otuzan te prazan pogled :)
<ravilov-web> nisi izrudario dovoljno para?
<pkiller> rut: inspircd + anope
<rut> ok 
<jaizza> MmikePoso: čuj, on mi, za razliku od nekih, može parirati ;-)
<BotaniCar> MmikePoso: nije to otuzno-prazan pogled, to je neispavanost ! :) 
<jaizza> MmikePoso: samnom nema otužan pogled
<jaizza> MmikePoso: da se zamisliš zašto ga je imao u tvom prisustvu :-P
<BotaniCar> jaizza: mislim da je MmikePoso lobirao da se tvoja bo..druga polovica mora na poslu pojaviti obrijana ! :) 
<jaizza> BotaniCar: možeš reći bolja - ja sam velika zločestoća ;-)
<BotaniCar> Velika si, da :*
 * BotaniCar hides
<jaizza> BotaniCar: ma samo malo potrčiš i nemrem te više stići, kaj se bojiš
<BotaniCar> Grozna je istina da muskarac spustenih hlaca nkad ne trci brzo kao zena dignute suknje 
<MmikePoso> idem nazad u zagreb
<jaizza> :-D
<jaizza> pa ni bok!
<jaizza> dobro dobro
 * BotaniCar ode skuhati kavicu, ce jos tko ?
<BotaniCar> .coffee jaizza
 * datase cooks a hot, cracked mug of coffee and gives it to jaizza
<jaizza> da, nisam pila kavu još danas
<ravilov-web> a e
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGce5b_ypfM
<datase> rut: Title: Vatrogasci -  Carina z Bvhama, Views: 8623, Rating: 100.0%
<rut> muffin ovo zeni pusti > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kz3s2BxLA9M
<datase> rut: Title: Vatrogasci (Homo erectus)- Više manje, Views: 6116, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/nadogradnje-firmwarea-hp-posluzitelje/130280.aspx
<SilverSpace> hm 
<ravilov-web> zalosno je to
<BotaniCar> zasto nemaju rubriku dobre-vijesti, ove druge mi se ne citaju
<igustin> BotaniCar: http://dobrevijesti.info/
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vlada-bih-a-apelira-na-prestanak-nasilja--nitko-nema-pravo-na-ugrozavanje-sigurnosti-i-imovine-gradana-/1162703/
<BotaniCar> igustin: mislio sam na BUG, znam za ovo kaj si linkal :) Fala lepa :)
<igustin> :)
<SilverSpace> bome se u bosni kuha bosanski lonac
<igustin> ima i na BOL-u dobrih rubrika, npr. http://www.bug.hr/zlocesta/
<igustin> SilverSpace: upravo pričamo o tome kako na fali dobrih, a ne loših vijesti :/
<igustin> nam fali*
<BotaniCar> ^^
<BotaniCar> igustin, si postavljal ksplice na centose (6) ? Valja paket koji je skuhan za fedoru ili moram drugacije ? 
<SilverSpace> igustin: dobre nisu zanimljive :(
<ravilov-web> zijev
<ravilov-web> kad ce taj vikend
<BotaniCar> Mozda bolje da ne zuri, obicno se vise naradim za dva dana vikenda nego cijeli tjedan 
<SilverSpace> Zašto nema seksa u državnim firmama? Zato što su svi rod
<SilverSpace> :)
<igustin> BotaniCar: nisam
<BotaniCar> Eto, vec mi se gomilaju "male stvari" za preko vikenda :) 
<igustin> SilverSpace: da, to potvrđuju i psiholozi, pa i čitanost članaka na portalima
 * igustin off & afk
<jaizza> nisam bila na kavi, ali sam popila čaj
<weshmashian> mornin'
<jaizza> yo
<BotaniCar> \o/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ja ti nisam poslao mail :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nikad mi ne saljes mailvove :( 
<BotaniCar> mail-vulve :)
<SilverSpace> hebga za vikend sam zauzet 
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/ne-zele-si-smanjiti-place-saborski-zastupnici-glasali-protiv-smanjenja-duznosnickih-placa/726292.aspx
<SilverSpace> normalno da nece 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: onda ne idemo na plac ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nisam mislio na ovaj vikend 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> ahh, ok :)
<BotaniCar> Ako netko ganja doktorat: http://tapastic.com/episode/29738 :)
<BotaniCar> "[15:41:42] <pxed> drkat thats what i'm trying to avoid. "
<BotaniCar> I see what he did there :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/kriminalisticka-policija-usla-u-sisacko-moslavacku-zupaniju-919829
<SilverSpace> sdp odbio glasati za bajicevo izvjesce u saboru 
<jaizza> ljudovi
<BotaniCar> nemoj reci da vec ides doma
<SilverSpace> jaizza: dan
<BotaniCar> Fakat, nemoj :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: odi doma 
<BotaniCar> jaizza: pomakao sam radno vrijeme pola sata, samo da idem doma prije nego ti, a ti .. :)
<jaizza> BotaniCar: mogu reći da idem s radnog mjesta? (angel)
 * CTCP2 upogonio jos jedan rudnik
 * CTCP2 winks jaizza
<jaizza> CTCP2: yo
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: kaj si garazu pretvorio u rudnik
<CTCP2> podrum
<CTCP2> polako se sirim
<CTCP2> ukucani malo gundjaju
<CTCP2> al ko ih sta pita
<jaizza> (vele za one koji kopaju nos da kopaju rudnik)
<CTCP2> uskoro cu i njih regrutirat za maintance
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> ne moze to tako
<CTCP2> jedan da radi, a svi drugi da gledaju
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: zaduzis svakog da pazi na svoju mintalicu 
<CTCP2> ok, sad je rudnik na 8000 kH/s
<SilverSpace> kaj ih imas deset
<CTCP2> da :>
 * SilverSpace pridvida uskori nestanak struje u CTCP2 kvartu 
<CTCP2> prpvodim u praksi svoju genijalnu poslovnu formulu "1,25^12"
<CTCP2> u ovo vrijeme sljedece godine cijela LTC industrija je u mojim rukama
<SilverSpace> radim u rudniku mojj zivot nije lak ...
<CTCP2> ako sam dobro skalkulirao, za godinu dana cu imati 582.076,609134674072265625 kH/s
<BotaniCar> stari moj, smijes reci koliko te do sad kostao rudnik ? Sve mi se manje cini isplativim uzeti vise slabijih kartica
<BotaniCar> ovo tvoje radi kao 9 kartica kakve ja imam, a to mogu piknuti u 2 riga
<CTCP2> pa ovo je 10 kartica
<CTCP2> tak da nije neka razlika
<BotaniCar> Onda fino, dapace, dobro ti i ide, u koliko rigova je to ?
<CTCP2> i ovo je do sad kostalo cca 33.000 kn
<BotaniCar> nda, isti kua ona
<BotaniCar> *onda
<CTCP2> 5 rigova * 2 kartice
<CTCP2> s tim da sam rigove sklepo sve polovne jeftinjace
<BotaniCar> nda, kaj si ustedil na cijen/hash ti je pojela ostala oprema
<CTCP2> cpu+ram+mbo = 700 kn
<CTCP2> nisam
<CTCP2> nije
<CTCP2> ovo je turbo jeftino (sistem)
<CTCP2> + na njega mogu stavit jos po 3 grafe
<BotaniCar> kak ne ? mene bi 2x mbo i 9 ovakvih kartica kakvu imam kostalo skoro isto
<BotaniCar> A ne trosi ni toliko mjesta
<BotaniCar> Nego, odem 
<CTCP2> pa za sad drzim samo na plocama
<CTCP2> al kad dodju riseri
<BotaniCar> Sretno s ekspanzijom 
<CTCP2> onda cu ih pikat po vise od 2
<CTCP2> :>
<Mmike> plj
<ravilov-web> --> vikend
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sutra se vidimo
<OneKorea> Šta je je, CTCP2u se mora priznati da je vrlo uporan i ambiciozan. I zato svaka čast, dabog izrudario više od Alije Sirotanovića... :)
<SilverSpace> 10 dinara :)
<OneKorea> :DD
<SilverSpace> u petom razredu osnovnjaka 50 para je bila cetvrtina kruha ja sam svaki dan dobio 5 dinara 
<SilverSpace> to mi je bilo dosta za sendvic parizer i litru coca cole 
<SilverSpace> sve je to trajalo kratko pocele su inflacije 
<SilverSpace> pun dzep bezvrednih papirnatih novcanica 
<SilverSpace> koliko se sjecam stari je kupovao marke jer jedan dan inflacije pojeo je citavu placu 
<SilverSpace> sva sreca u skoli me je isla kocka pa sam svima pokupio pikule i dinare tko blize zidu 
<obruT> za CTCP2 : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmPs-NbV9xQ  :)
<datase> obruT: Title: Zabranjeno pušenje - Srce,ruke i lopata, Views: 90493, Rating: 100.0%
<Mmike> obruT, ++
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koje swi ti godiste?
 * Mmike se sjeca kad je kupio alan ford trobroj za 8000 dinara, broj jedan
<Mmike> mjesec dana kasnije broj dva je kostao 40.000 dinara
<Mmike> a broj jedan je jos uvijek bio na kioscima
<obruT> :)
<obruT> ja u to doba nisam imao prebijene pare pa inflaciju nisam ni dozivio :)
<Mmike> obruT, nije nitko imo
<Mmike> osim onih sto su imali starce gastarbajtere :)
<pkiller> obruT = rut?
<obruT> pkiller: obruT = Turbo :P kakav sad rut :P
<pkiller> ma sta ja znam... svi imate po 4-5 nicka :)
<pkiller> ko ce to sve pratit
<obruT> ne bas :P tu sam obruT na idolnetu turbo :P nema tu neke filozofije :)
<obruT> mogo bi ja doma, jebo bit na poslu
<pkiller> ok Turbo :)
<SilverSpace> vece 
<SilverSpace> bas mi pasala setnja 
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa ce cesta bit suha i za bike 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u sestom mjesecu cu zaokruzit jedan period zivota i prelazim u starce 
<CTCP2> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/uzivo-iz-sarajeva-ratno-stanje-diljem-bih-policija-preuzela-kontrolu-u-sarajevu-padaju-prve-ostavke/726172.aspx
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: za to je sve tito kriv
<CTCP2> tocno
<CTCP2> zato sto ga nema vise
<CTCP2> da ga ima, tog ne bi bilo
<CTCP2> jer ne bi bilo POTREBE
<CTCP2> KRIV JE!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj, petobanak? :)
<Mmike> ides, kako je bitcoin propao
<Mmike> ltc isto
<Mmike> wtf :)
<CTCP2> a nije puno, ca 10% :D
<CTCP2> al vraca se
<Mmike> kak je super gledan kpi na btcwisdom :)
<Mmike> s/gledan/gledat
<CTCP2> sta je kpi xD
<Mmike> key pereformance index
<SilverSpace> Mmike: yep
 * CTCP2 @ 10.000 kH/s :>
<MmikeDOMA> o sisu ti
<igustin> pih
 * igustin @ 25.000 kH/s :P
<rut> pkiller
<obruT> rut: pkiller ima neke lude zamisli da smo mi iste osobe :P
<obruT> zabrijo je opako :)
<rut>  :) 
<rut> hahaha
<rut> di je sad kad ga trebam
<pkiller> evo me
<StephenS> bole me
<SilverSpace> zgodna stvar https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/obdsol/obdlink-mx-wifi-a-wireless-gateway-to-vehicle-obd
<obruT> firefox/x-i su mi ocajno spori nakon zadnjeg updatea
<obruT> prestrasno
<SweetMuffin> i meni, zadnji sam ih put prosle godine nadogradio :) Znaci, ne idu na bolje :) 
<igustin> obruT: ++
<igustin> ja sam poskidao addonova, ali i dalje radi sporije nego prethodna vezija
<igustin> *varzija
<igustin> *verzija :)
<igustin> obruT: usrali su ga nešto, bit će valjda quick fix
<StephenS> hoces da se fixas a?
<igustin> bih, protiv trolova ;)
<SilverSpace> yah
<SweetMuffin> ovo je brutalno, SilverSpace
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-08
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, koje?
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/obdsol/obdlink-mx-wifi-a-wireless-gateway-to-vehicle-obd # paligasilica i munin za auto 
<Mmike> munin za auto ;)
<SweetMuffin> 'el spava mali ? 
<Mmike> spava
<Mmike> sad ce se budit
<Mmike> spava od pol 1
<Mmike> idem ja lec isto
<SweetMuffin> Ja se idem srusit' u nesvijest
<SweetMuffin> ˇˇ ln
<SilverSpace> exit
<SilverSpace> dan
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: ping 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: oj
<SilverSpace> di si 
<SweetMuffin> Oblacim carape u Sesvetama ! :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> em ti prehladu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj te sad prehlada pere 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: fakat te moram vodit' na klopu , nisam ni skuzio da sam 2 rakie dobil ! :) 
 * SweetMuffin ode za Bj
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> loza i sljiva 
<ivoks> Mmike: evo, kupio sam ti magnetic :)
<ivoks> executive lounge
<ivoks> vrijeme je za pocet cugat
<CTCP2> hebote i BJ :))
<Mmike> ivoks, :*:*:*:*:*:*:*
<SilverSpace> ? kaj je to magnetic
<Mmike> SilverSpace, umanjenica od 'magnet'
<Mmike> http://hjp.novi-liber.hr/index.php?show=search_by_id&id=e11hWRA%3D
<CTCP2> djeeeeeeeeeeee da kupim risereeeeeee
<CTCP2> a da nisu po 500 kn komad xD
<CTCP2> kako ovi nasi EU "biznismeni" deru
<CTCP2> naruce iz kine po 2-3 dolara
<CTCP2> pa ovdje deru po 20-30 dolara komad
<CTCP2> "IN STOCK and we ship fast"
<CTCP2> "Be aware of EBay sellers who sell pre-ordered cables that will take weeks to arrive"
<CTCP2> nabijem ih i njih i njihov stock
<CTCP2> ,
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol 
<SilverSpace> magnetich za fridge 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/Gcggeo guba bike
<tomislav> si lud ko ce to vozit
<tomislav> to treba pokretat nekim djelom tjela uff
<SilverSpace> tomislav: elektro bike 
<SilverSpace> ;)
<tomislav> e tako već da
<tomislav> jos ako ima display i linux :D
<DomaMuffin> 'elou 
<DomaMuffin> sto mrzim voziti po noci i magli :( 
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: kaj ti sad imas protiv Bj ? 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: si stigo 
<DomaMuffin> e'o ovaj cas, cesta je uzas :) 
<SilverSpace> uzas je magla 
<DomaMuffin> Ma, u biti bi me bolilo dupe, al kad klinca furam onda sam sav naspanan 
<tomislav> kod mene nikad nema magle :D
<tomislav> primorac sugavi
<SilverSpace> mi jednom na pola puta od ljubljane do zg tri sata isli nitko te nece prestici svi se voze iza nas 
<SilverSpace> tomislav: kak nema 
<SilverSpace> tam sam dozivio najvecu maglu 
<tomislav> jednom godisnje
<SilverSpace> ni pjesice nije sigurno bilo ic 
<tomislav> nikad nije sigurno
<SilverSpace> mada su domaci rekli da ni oni nisu vidjeli takvo sto 
<tomislav> zato sam ja sada tu s vama ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> <DomaMuffin> CTCP2: kaj ti sad imas protiv Bj ?
<CTCP2> samo to sto moram bit u njemu :>>
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> Pfft, "moram" je overstatement
<CTCP2> kad se nema para, onda se nema izbora
<DomaMuffin> ja sam isto drito konj, mogao sam te zicnut' broj da odemo pivo zapivit'
<DomaMuffin> kad se nema para, onda imas jedan izbor :) 
<CTCP2> oces rec, da idemo slagat mintalice
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> jebote, znas kakav sam imo "kvar"
<CTCP2> oko kojeg se jebem vec 2 dana :))
<DomaMuffin> Pa, da mrdnes dupe, dal geolokacijski ili nekako drugacije :) 
<CTCP2> slazem nove ploce
<CTCP2> i na jednoj se smrzavalo
<CTCP2> tj ne da se smrzo komp
<CTCP2> vec se "gusio"
<CTCP2> i automacki mintanje pada na 70%
<CTCP2> i nak raju je ispalo da ga jebe
<CTCP2> RECEIVER OD BEZICNOG MISA
<CTCP2> i to ak je ustekan u SAMO ODREDJENE usb portove na ploci
<DomaMuffin> Nda, nije nevidjeno, ali fino s**bato za dijagnozu :)
<CTCP2> pa nis u procesima ne divlja, nidje nis sumnjivo
<CTCP2> al kaj je najnajbolje
<CTCP2> na prethdne 3 identicne ploce
<CTCP2> nije bilo nikih problema
<CTCP2> :)))
<CTCP2> ne moram ni govorit da sam izmijenio sve komponente po 10 puta na ovom zadnjem rigu xDDD
<CTCP2> fuckin MIS
<DomaMuffin> Ne bi pogrijesio ni da si napisao "fakin MSI" :) 
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> a i to, ploce jesu malo musicave
<CTCP2> al sam generalno zadovoljan
<CTCP2> pogotovo obzirom na cijenu po kojoj sam ih dobio :>>>
<DomaMuffin> "malo musicave" , ovu ti je frku skuhala ploca, ne mish
<CTCP2> http://www.msi.com/product/mb/790FX-GD70.html
<CTCP2> po 250 kn
<CTCP2> a dobro, ploca, da
<DomaMuffin> fino izgleda, kako god 
<CTCP2> al zanimljivo je da DVE imaju te simptome
<CTCP2> prvih 3-4 kom sve ok
<CTCP2> i onda 5. ploca
<CTCP2> cak sam i plocu zamijenio
<CTCP2> stavio 6. plocu i opet isti vrag
<CTCP2> baerija na misu je puna, kolko vidim
<CTCP2> bah
<CTCP2> slomz zivaca cu dobit
<tomislav> tebe bas sve jebe covjece 
<tomislav> si rjesio problem sa yubuntom?
<CTCP2> jesam :>
<CTCP2> sam ne znam na koji tocno problem mislis xD
<CTCP2> bilo ih je 100 xD
<DomaMuffin> Ono di si sam uzrok svojih problema se ne racuna, su mi rekli :) 
<CTCP2> xDD
 * CTCP2 ce bit Linux i hardver guru kad sve ovo poslozi
<DomaMuffin> :) Ili samo umoran, sijed i zivcan :) 
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> ALI I BOGAT!!
<DomaMuffin> Sto moze rijesiti 3/3 ovog kaj sam ja nabrojao :) I jos ti ostane za sedative !
<CTCP2> xD
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: 'el radi Alka jos ? 
<CTCP2> pojma neam, ja sam na selu bogu iza nogu i ne micem se xD
<DomaMuffin> Pa, onda nisi u Bj, dzes' doma ? 
<CTCP2> Najvece Velko Trojstvo
<tomislav> kad bih radio web sa bookingom koji probgramski jezik bih trebao koristiti osim html-a
<CTCP2> titova baza (hi SilverSpace :>)
<DomaMuffin> !! Imao sam skolskog kolegu od tam, Damir Faltak, ako se dobro sjecam imena :) Znas kakve Faltake ? On je za mehanicara zavrsio 
<CTCP2> faltaci su mi bratici :D
<CTCP2> al damira ne znam xD
<CTCP2> drio, mario, marko...?
<CTCP2> dario*
<CTCP2> damira ne znam :D
<DomaMuffin> Ubi me, nisam covjeka vidio 15 godina :) Velim, za mehanicara je zavrsio .. rekao bi ti kad, ali se ne sjecam kad sam ja zavrsio skkolu .. mozda mi zena zna :) 
<CTCP2> jedan je murjak, drugi je stolar, treci je ferovac :D
<DomaMuffin> '94 ! je zavrsio ! :) 
<CTCP2> to bi onda mogo bit dario xD
<CTCP2> iako, on je stolar :>
<DomaMuffin> Po formalnoj naobrazbi ? Ne, ovaj je za mehanicara zavrsio na Å MCu 
<CTCP2> e to ne znam
<DomaMuffin> Mozda se godinama lazno predstavlja .. ili je nama godinama govorio krvu adresu .. zavjera, kako god okrenes ! 
<CTCP2> xD
<tomislav> moram napraviti web sa bookingom koji programski jezik da uzmem
<DomaMuffin> Onaj koji vec znas 
<tomislav> oce mi html biti dosta ili omoram i php
<tomislav> tj hocee php biti dosta :D
<tomislav> znaci moram imati booking a moram imati i da administrator moze log u stranicu i editat ju
<DomaMuffin> briem da s phpJom mozes kaj oces, ako ga znas. CIm pitas jel dosta, ne znas ga. 
<tomislav> naucit cu onda ;)
<tomislav> hvala
<DomaMuffin> Sretno
<tomislav> tnx
<CTCP2> jebes web dizajn i programiranje
<CTCP2> prebaci se na rudarenje
<CTCP2> JOIN THE DARK SIDE
<tomislav> haha 
<tomislav> rudarim ja
<DomaMuffin> Jos bolje, otvori neki kua koji prihvaca *coine, pa da budes zaista od koristi, hebo rudarenje kad ne mogu kupiti lebac za to 
<CTCP2> polako
<CTCP2> korak po korak
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: jel nagovaras ti svoje Trojane da prihvacaju *coine kao valutu ?
<DomaMuffin> Pa, to je prvi korak, kao i majnanje, to bi moralo skupa ici 
<CTCP2> tolko naivan nisam :>
<tomislav> o cemu vi to
<tomislav> sta minecraft
<CTCP2> nemrem ebote nikog ovdje nagovorit ni da slozimo WIFI mrezu
<DomaMuffin> Erm, nemas volje poduprijeti filozofiju koja te 'rani ? Ako cemo svi tako, ode stvar sutra ukua
<CTCP2> svaka kuca placa 350 kn/mj za drek
<DomaMuffin> Ahaha, a takovo stanje svijesti :) 
<CTCP2> da
<CTCP2> velim im da treba odjebat tel
<CTCP2> i da nas 4-5 placamo jednu liniju i ko ih jebe
<CTCP2> al komplicirano njima to za shvatit xD
<DomaMuffin> Nda, opche mi nije zao sto nisam vise u Bj, ne mijenja se nikad nista ( osim zatvaranja firmi, a to ne pomaze jedinstvo ) :(
<CTCP2> vec su pocele price o nekakvim "prevarama" da ih pokusavam navuc itd xDDD
<CTCP2> ja ono, *zbunj* i *wtf* xD
<SilverSpace> tomislav: bitcoin
<SilverSpace> dosta za danas odoh spat 
<DomaMuffin> To me opche ne cudi, raju svi guze toliko dugo da ti covjek vise ne vjeruje ni akd mu guras soma kuna u dzep (probaj na meni , uzet cu ti pare i i dalje ti necu vjerovati ) :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> ma selo je u kurcu totalno
<CTCP2> paze doslovno na svaku kunu
<CTCP2> npr. gase adsl modem cim se maknu od interenta
<CTCP2> "da ne trosi struju" :)))
<DomaMuffin> ocito ne paze kad odbijaju predlozenu ustedu :) 
<CTCP2> a istovremno placaju 350 kn za net + 50 min razgovora mjesecno
<DomaMuffin> :D 
<CTCP2> velim im da odjebu tel
<CTCP2> tele2 smart = 35kn/Mj = 1000 min/mj
<CTCP2> i da skombiniramo wifi mrezu
<CTCP2> i svakom ode 50 kn/mj
<CTCP2> al ne
<SilverSpace> jebga onda to nije njihovo 
<DomaMuffin> To uopce ne bi smio biti problem, BjWiFi udruga postoji vec ohoho , infrastruktura radi vec desetljece, mogli bi se i sa gradom umreziti sam' tak' .. 
<CTCP2> pa mob je njihov :>
<SilverSpace> svako mora imati svoj traktor 
<CTCP2> ma treba cijela HR tak
<DomaMuffin> Da, SilverSpace, drito kaj smo danas pricali ! Jebes zadrugu, daj da ja imam svoje, makar utilizirao 1%
<CTCP2> mene cudi zas se ljudi po zgradam ne skompaju
<CTCP2> bar je u zgradam lako
<CTCP2> svaka zgrada ima gro internetasa
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: pa da to je tako 
<CTCP2> srezo bi promet ispima za 80%
<CTCP2> pogotovo usranom tcomu
<CTCP2> gade mi se
<CTCP2> nedaju net bez telefona
<CTCP2> tj daju al onda interenet nije vise 80+80
<CTCP2> vec je onda 160+80
<CTCP2> LOGICNO, NE.
<DomaMuffin> I to je u redu, njima je infrastrukturni trosak isti , dopeljali ti telefon, internet ili oboje 
<CTCP2> njihov problem
<SilverSpace> meni je tv+internet+telefom 220kn
<CTCP2> kak drugi isp-i nude samo net
<CTCP2> bez forsanja na tel
<CTCP2> il dobijes sve to za gro manje para
<DomaMuffin> CTCP2: kad kompenziraju vlasniku kabla drugacije Uvjeravam te da tamo di sami kabliraju ne nude
<CTCP2> ma ko ih jebe
<DomaMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/t1/1546209_10202024763393562_786481025_n.jpg
<CTCP2> dost su love izvukli
<CTCP2> treba se cijela HR interno umrezit :>
<DomaMuffin> To bi opet zahtijevalo neku organizacijsku strukturu i svelo bi se na pojavu novog ISPa 
<DomaMuffin> A, taj bi bio u ku*cu jer raja ne bi dfala da bude money driven
<tomislav> B I T C O I N
<tomislav> I   T H I N K   I   L I K E   IT
<CTCP2> DOGECOIN
<CTCP2> xD
<DomaMuffin> donate plox
<CTCP2> onokad mi gpumon javlja da imam problem s grafickom - preniska temperatura :>>>
<CTCP2> wtf
<CTCP2> nije valjda da ne valja ni preniska xD
<SilverSpace> eto danas ti je najbolje biti savjetnik http://www.jutarnji.hr/zupanica-je-savjetnicima-isplatila-sest-milijuna-kuna-da-ne-rade-nista/1163217/
<DomaMuffin> To je indikator da ili habas cooler bezveze, ili ne majna 
<CTCP2> ma majna, al tek je krenuo, 2-3 min radi i kraj prozora je di puse propuh :)
<CTCP2> vent je na 20%
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: pa ne valja prenisko dolazi do kondizacuje 
<DomaMuffin> Sve 5, velim ti zakaj je ukodirano da upozorava i na to 
<CTCP2> bah
<DomaMuffin> Nije bas da je everyday pojava da drzis PC na snijegu, kao sto to ti cinis :) 
<CTCP2> zbunjuje posten narod
<CTCP2> i ovak sam stalno pod stresom
<CTCP2> sam mi jos fale i bezrazlozna plasenja
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> stresi koji pelin, ili zamoli SilverSpacea da ti nabavi rakie ! :) 
<CTCP2> xD
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: kak nisi vidio da su dvije flase
<SilverSpace> loza i sljiva 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: ja ti nemam navadu otvarati / gledati / misliti o poklonima onaj tren kad ih dobijem :) Kak si mi dal , tak sam hitil u bunker i fokusiral se na drustvo u kojem jesam i kavu :) 
<DomaMuffin> Tak da sam skuzil dok sam dosao doma i ostao ugodno iznenadjen :) 
<SilverSpace> :) 
<DomaMuffin> https://scontent-a-mxp.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1546024_644083178971966_1935500086_n.png
<SilverSpace> samo kaj je to otrov bemti rakiju
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim bas ovaj crtic
<DomaMuffin> Nisi nikad vjesala igrao ? 
<DomaMuffin> Sad zamisli da se igras s nekim zivim :) 
<SilverSpace> da jesam 
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> nisam skuzi da i ovaj visi 
<DomaMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1/1381725_596537507059867_1078989613_n.jpg # moram ici ponovno uciti engleski .. 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> da samo malo pogledas i razmislis sve ti jasno 
<DomaMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/t1/995679_544624375584514_1875742689_n.jpg #How to avoid sex before, during and after marriage :) 
<SilverSpace> ludaci 
<SilverSpace> mada ih ja nikad nisam volio 
<DomaMuffin> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/t1/539531_505425342827493_1403042847_n.png # NSFW :) 
<obruT> Äovaji inicijali na zadnjoj fotki pripadaju novosadskkantautoru ili ? :)
<obruT> dobre neke borilacke vjestine... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6XldR7pCFI
<datase> obruT: Title: EFO Empty Force FAIL, Views: 1154754, Rating: 93.083792%
<SilverSpace> ha 
#ubuntu-hr 2014-02-09
<DomaMuffin> Prtpostavivsi da downloadam paket s izvora kojem vjerujem, nepotpisan paket nije bed ? 
<DomaMuffin> btw, Å¡to je "tezarija" ? ( u kontekstu, trebala bi biti suprotnost genezi, ali ne nalazim potvrdu u rjecniku) 
<rut> muffin 
<rut> jesi probao onaj silni med u BJ ?
<Mmike> doso sam jucer do rodbine
<Mmike> da im pogledam kompjuter
<Mmike> odem na www.google.com
<Mmike> i veli da ssl certifikat ne radi
<Mmike> odem na www.srce.hr, i dodjem na srce-look-a-like stranicu :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> dan 
<SilverSpace> odmor poslje rucka 
<CTCP2> Mmike : lol, i kaj se nakotilo?
<SilverSpace> sad kuzim zakaj je Muffin bio u BJ :)
<CTCP2> hm, jel problem ak prek jednog osiguraca vucem 5-6 kW? xD
<CTCP2> sad sam skuzio da je neki genije CIJELI GORNJI KAT provuko prek jednog osiguraca xD
<CTCP2> osigurac na razvodnoj kutiji je prilicno topal :>
<CTCP2> juce je pregorio od 16 A pa sam mu lupio od 25 A :>
<CTCP2> za sad radi sve OK (last 24 h)
<CTCP2> sad sam skuzio=jucer sam skuzio
<CTCP2> 25 A = 5.500 W
<CTCP2> al brinu me instalacije i razvodna kutija xD
<SilverSpace> jep morat ces ulozit u instalaciju 
<CTCP2> reko mi neki lik da kroz instalacijske kablove more ic 5 kW
<CTCP2> sam me brine kutija
<CTCP2> da se nes ne skuri oko osiguraca xD
<CTCP2> imam par 20-metarskih 3,5 kW kablova, pa cu ih provest s prizemlja :>
<SilverSpace> pazi da ti kablovi ne budu namotani 
<SilverSpace> struja ce ti ocito u razvoju bit usko grlo 
<CTCP2> znam, zgriju se ko blesavi namotani xD
<CTCP2> kolki je opce limit struje u kuci?
<CTCP2> kak to ide, dobi se 3 linije po 25 A?
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/pametni-telefoni-uzrokuju-umor/130308.aspx
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: kroz profesionalno izvedene instalacije moze ici 5+ kW , no po svemu sudeci, kod tebe nisu bas pro napravljene, pazi da ti se kablovi zapale u zidu :) 
<SweetMuffin> za potrosace kucanske kategorije je predvidjen max izmedju 6-8 kila, imat ces problema vrlo brzo :( 
<SweetMuffin> ( razlozi za takvo racunanje su prilicno arhaicni) 
<CTCP2> a nis, prikopcat cu se na dalekovode, ko ih hebe
<CTCP2> nista me nece zaustaviti
<CTCP2> xD
<CTCP2> osim sugavih MSI ploca na kojima iz nekog razloga rudarenje radi 20% sporije neg bi trebalo :S
<CTCP2> i ovaj put nije receiver od misa u pitanju xD
<CTCP2> cini mi se da su ploce u kurcu
<CTCP2> zbilja mi nije jasno koji isus
<CTCP2> sve radi ok
<CTCP2> ali radi sporije neg bi trebalo
<CTCP2> mozd rebam one dummy VGA adaptere
<igustin> CTCP2: what? nije valjda da opet imaš neki problem? nisi odavno... :P :D
<rut> dv
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: nema razloga da te netko zaustavi, kad predjes jedan nivo potrosnje, samo se izjasnis kod provajdera i trazis drugaciji ugovor. 
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP2> igustin : problemi su my way of life, ocito
<CTCP2> da ih nema, bilo bi cudno
<SweetMuffin> i location of life, siguran sam da ne bi imao nikakvih problema s majnanjem da ima drugog posla - ne bi majnao :) 
<CTCP2> xd
<Mmike> matereti
<Mmike> koji vjetar
<Mmike> odnjelo mi mintalicu skoro :)
<CTCP2> lol
<Mmike> CTCP2, e, metat 25A tamo di je bilo 16A je vrlo opasno
<Mmike> pazi da si ne zapalis kucu
<CTCP2> no risk, no money :>
<Mmike> elektra ti obicno da 3.5kW ili 3.7kW za po doma
<Mmike> s nekim peakovima
<CTCP2> ma ide to puno vise od 3 kW
<Mmike> mosh dobit, mislim, i 5.7kW (ili tako neku cudnu brojku) i onda 7.2 kW
<Mmike> tak nekak
<CTCP2> cca 10 kW ide po kucanstvu
<Mmike> nah, puno manje
<Mmike> bar je tak meni na moru
<Mmike> neznam kak je u zagrebu. doduse
<Mmike> ili kod teb
<Mmike> tebe
<Mmike> e, al' uglavnom
<Mmike> 16A ti je oko 3.5kW na 220V
<CTCP2> da
<Mmike> i iinstalacije u kuci su ti vjerojatno radjene da mogu toliko podnjet
<Mmike> sad si ti metnuo 25A
<Mmike> a to mu dodje
<Mmike> da vidimo
<Mmike> 5.5 kW
<CTCP2> reko mi je lik u trgovini da ovi kablovi od 3500 W mogu podnijet preko 5000
<Mmike> mogu, al' se griju
<jelly-hme> brijem da je 16A maksimum normalnih instalacija za jednu fazu
<Mmike> manji poprecni presjek = veci otpor = vise se grije
<CTCP2> pa trenutno vucem oko 5 kW preko jednog osiguraca :>
<Mmike> tish tak fino zapalit sebi kucu da ce to bit milina :D
<CTCP2> xDD
<CTCP2> CIGLE NE GORE! :D
<jelly-hme> CTCP2: reci di zivis, da gledam crnu kroniku!
<CTCP2> jelly-hme : kak da ne, da mi dodjes ukrast mintalice!
<jelly-hme> samo selo, ne ulicu ni broj
<Mmike> CTCP2, bez jebe, nemoj se zajebavat s time
<CTCP2> ma necu, provuc cu posebne kablove :D
<Mmike> kompa na moru je tak bojler i klimu nainstalirao u potkrovlje
<CTCP2> al i ovo radi vec nekih 36h :D
<Mmike> klima oko 3.5kW, bojler oko 3kW
<Mmike> a sve uzeo s jedne uticnice s prvog kata (mudrac)
<Mmike> i 10A osigurac zamijenio isto sa 25A
<Mmike> i onda se jednom zapalilo :)
<CTCP2> lol
<CTCP2> sta se zapalilo, uticnica? :D
<Mmike> zapalio se kabl
<jelly-hme> na 25A... mogla je i instalacija
<Mmike> pa se zapalila lamperija
<Mmike> srecom, kamena kuca, ovi bili doma, pa su brzo skuzili sranje
<jelly-hme> ak je kabl .75-1 mm² za 10A
<CTCP2> ma imam 2 kabla po 3 KW na 2 odvojene uticnice
<CTCP2> sam kaj obje uticnice napaja jedan osigurac iz prizemlja
<Mmike> koji su ti na istom osiguracu
<CTCP2> (i instalacijske zice do kata)
<CTCP2> da
<Mmike> milina, da :)
<CTCP2> xD
<jelly-hme> hah, "odvojene"
<CTCP2> xD
<Mmike> CTCP2, aj nadji nekog elektricara
<Mmike> po mogucnosti nekog starog pijanca
<CTCP2> ma provuc cu kablove odozdo
<Mmike> i pitaj ga za savijet
<CTCP2> xD
<Mmike> bez jebe
<jelly-hme> Mmike: elektricar ce mu lupit flisku iza glave, ko onaj u NCIS
<CTCP2> kolko sam skonto, pijanci su ovo i postavljali xD
<CTCP2> cijeli kat na 1 osigurac, lol.. xD
<CTCP2> jelly-hme : elektricari su i slagali ovo :>
<jelly-hme> e, moj mastor za stan je imao eksploziju u svom stanu
<jelly-hme> eksplodirao Axe dezodorans u kupaoni, raznijelo vrata u sitne dijelove
<Mmike> jelly-hme, :D
<CTCP2> lol?
<Mmike> jelly-hme, wtf?
<CTCP2> axe u boci od 50 L? xD
<jelly-hme> ne, obican dezodorans
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: apropo "cigla ne gori" , mozda ti pomogle ako pogledas slideshow, ako ti se vec ne cita na ircu :) http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_houses_burn_down_when_some_are_brick?#slide=1 
<jelly-hme> zagrijao ga pozar u kupaoni, a pozar je uzrokovao, pazi sad, trimer za nos.  Kineski iz Konzuma za 15kn
<CTCP2> SweetMuffin : dakle, izbacit cu vas parket, zavjese itd. done.
<CTCP2> sav*
<CTCP2> jelly-hme xD
<jelly-hme> mislim da u to cudo ide valjda jedna baterija.  Pa ti vidi koliko energije ima u jednoj AA
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: kak ces vezivo izmedju cigli izbaciti ? 
<SweetMuffin> jelly-hme: sad si me ubio u pojam, ja si mjesecima ahtam jeftin trimer za nos :( 
<CTCP2> mort ne gori!
<jelly-hme> mort gori, mort ne?
<SweetMuffin> CTCP2: ako ti je kucu gradila ekipa istog profila kao  elektricari koji su ti kablirali kucu, mozda su cigle spajali secernom vunom :) 
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08N9umo_DNU
<datase> Mmike: Title: Lionel Richie ~ Brick House with Fire July 14th @ Hyde Park, Views: 147, Rating: 100.0%
 * CTCP2 je sam mijeso mort
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH5Fh3NecFQ
<datase> Mmike: Title: House Fire on Sunbird Lake - 4/10/2012, Views: 119749, Rating: 91.85454%
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nD-8euqNN4
<datase> SweetMuffin: Title: Swing and Electro Swing Collection No.2, Views: 26821, Rating: 99.794874%
<SweetMuffin> Novi debilan izdalo :) Sam ja sve usporeniji, ili su revizije sve cesce ? :D
<SweetMuffin> http://debian.semistable.com/releases.gif
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, pre ohohooho
 * SweetMuffin ustipne Mmiketa za guzu i zamoli za ples
<Mmike> moze
<Mmike> lindy hop
<SilverSpace> gdje gori?
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcW5Rupj39Y
<datase> SweetMuffin: Title: Mate Bulic gori gora gori borovina, Views: 784723, Rating: 92.550268%
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: :)
<tapir> pozdrav, moze li mi netko pomoci u vezi eksternog hard diska
<pkiller> sta ti ne radi automatski?
<tapir> pa ona fora sa ntfsom 
<tapir> nece mount napraviti
<pkiller> imas ubuntu ili?
<tapir> mint
<pkiller> to bi ti trebalo iz prve radit
<pkiller> napisi ovo pogledaj dali vidiš ntfs taj vanjski
<pkiller> sudo fdisk -l
<tapir> da
<pkiller> znaci ovako
<pkiller> sta je to /dev/sdb1 ?
<tapir> ha?
<pkiller> sta ti pise kad napišeš fdisk -l
<pkiller> tamo di je ntfs mora još pisati i /dev/????
<tapir> sdb 1 sdb2 sdb3 
<tapir> imam tri komada
<pkiller> tri particije na eksternom disku... jelda
<tapir> dvije 
<tapir> i usb mi je ustekan 
<pkiller> aha
<pkiller> pukni ovo ... možda ti proradi magično
<pkiller> sudo mount -o force /dev/sd** /mnt
<tapir> a - a probao http://pastebin.com/CLPMfqPu
<pkiller> jel imaš windowse negdje
<tapir> imam
<pkiller> spoji disk na windowse i prije nego ga odspojiš idi dolje u taskbar i safe remove napravi
<tapir> ok, ajd vidjet cu 
<tapir> tenks
<SilverSpace> policija nedavno narucila 40 000 pendreka
<SilverSpace> kaj ih ima toliko 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: to nasi narucili ?
<SweetMuffin> Aj neka, da me ne tuku necim od cega cu i tetanus dobiti :) 
<Hrki> lol :)
<Hrki> ta nasa murija ima zadnje gadgete
<Hrki> prate trendove
<Hrki> a zalosno je da s time love djecu z parku :(
<CTCP2> vjerojatno ih cesto strgaju
<CTCP2> pa da imaju rezervu
<Hrki> moramo poraditi na imidzu zemlje, misle da smo siromasniji od srba i da samo muslimani
<Hrki> wtf?
<SilverSpace> da nasi 
<SilverSpace> zoki se sprema na okrsaje 
<SilverSpace> da
<Hrki> ma koga ce on :)
<SilverSpace> mozda ove u mostaru udjelio jucer b
<SilverSpace> koja budaletina zanima me tko ga savjetuhe 
<SilverSpace> kaj mi sad internet steka sigurno sabotaza 
<SilverSpace> puche
<jelly> meh
<SilverSpace> pokusavam se ssh_at na ugaseno racunalo i pitam se zasto nece 
 * SilverSpace je budaletina 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to se cak nit meni ne desi  :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tjedan dana je bilo upaljeno i sinoc prije spavanja ga ugasio mozak nije registriral 
<SweetMuffin> mogu imenovati jos barem 4 osobe na ovom kanalu za koje znam da su se na ovaj ili onaj nacin bar jednom spajale na ugasena racunala :) IstinaBog, ja sam dvije od tih osoba :) 
<SilverSpace> :=)
<Mmike> teamviewer
<StephenS> TEM VEVER
<Mmike> http://science.slashdot.org/story/14/02/09/2243220/a-corporate-war-against-a-scientist-and-how-he-fought-back
<Hrki> tko placa doprinose za zdravstveno , vidim da npr od bruto place od 7000, ukupni trosak oko 8000kn
<SilverSpace> Mmike: znas li da hr trosi najvise hebricida u poljoprivredi u eu 
<SilverSpace> a eko sadnja u hr nema ni e od eko 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-02
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> Mt mt
<SilverSpace> jutro
<calmpitbull> morgen
<SilverSpace> sunce vani
<jelly> jutro!
<ivoks> Mmike: dakle, trebalo mi je 12 minuta, krenuvsi u 8:30
<Mmike> ivoks: ha?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> meni je danas trebalo 25 minuta od Spanskog do Sv. Klare (OktalPharma) pa do Erdoedyjeve.
<Mmike> Al' danas je neki cudan dan :) 
<Mmike> Inace ovo traje oko 40 minuta.
<Mmike> ivoks: nek prodje mjesec dana pa onda donesi sud. 
<Mmike> Ja moram danas u 15 dete vozit doktoru. i moram krenut najkasnije u 13
<Mmike> jer ce mi trebat bar 40 minuta do doma.
<Mmike> ok, pol sata, i dok njega obucem i sve...
<Mmike> al' ak krecem u 16 - 16:30, onda sam tek oko 17:45 doma
<Mmike> eventualno petkom ne, jer petkom se guzva shifta sat i pol ranije :)
<Mmike> http://developers.slashdot.org/story/15/02/01/2130237/perl-6-in-time-for-next-christmas
<Mmike> weee? :)
<jelly> right
<SilverSpace> dan drugi http://live.autosport.com/commentary.php/id/814
<Mmike> ubuntu 12.04 je supportan do 2017
 * Mmike facepalms
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/moze-li-bozo-petrov-gradonacelnik-metkovica-s-nezavisnim-listama-biti-treca-opcija-na-parlamentarnim-izborima---370904.html
<ivoks> jebmepas
<ivoks> jos cu se i ja uvalit u politiku :)
<ivoks> dodje ti toplo srcu kada vec 2.2. imas potrazivanja kao cijelu prvu godinu poslovanja (sans canonical)
<SilverSpace> imam bolnicu doma svi u krevetu sad sam morao u skolu po Franka
<SilverSpace> jedino jos mene nije copilo 
<SilverSpace> bemti sad ja moram navijati za ferrari meni najomzniju momcad 
<SilverSpace> novi Raspberry pi
<SilverSpace> 900GHz quad-core ARM  i 1Grama
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.cnet.com/news/raspberry-pi-2-model-b-is-a-quad-core-upgrade-on-sale-today/
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: dan
<ivoks> pa zar jos uvijek se ekipa lozi na rpi?
<ivoks> zasto?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj vas je pokosilo?
<ivoks> Cortex-A7
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vjerojatno gripa vidjece danas moraju doktoru popodne 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: malo novca puno igre :)
<Mmike> ja idem doktoru danas s detetom isto
<Mmike> ima natecene limfne cvorove vec par dana
<Mmike> i nekak zna bit crvenkast po obrazima
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bio u skoli i kaze uciteljica da ih sedam nema u razredu danas
<SilverSpace> franko ima 37.7
<Mmike> da, luka nema temperaturu
<Mmike> ima 37.1
<Mmike> nocas imao 36.2 :)
<jelly> ivoks: u cemu je problem?  Ovaj novi je ARMv7 
<SilverSpace> uu razvaljuje Vettel http://live.autosport.com/commentary.php/id/814
<ivoks> jelly: pa da, malo sam iznenadjen :)
<Mmike> 09:53 The Red Bull has headed out without a front wing on. Either that, or it's covered with aero paint that makes it invisible..
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> bolidi ce biti brzi ove godine 
<Mmike> a mongo ce bit jednak drek k'o i prosle godine
<Mmike> umjesto da fino imas tablicu u bazi di imas kolone: resource_id, meter_type, meter_value, sample_pimpek, ovo, ono
<Mmike> ne, imas json dokumente u kojima se nazivi polja stalno ponavljaju!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://twitter.com/AlbertFabrega/status/562188126857461761/photo/1
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/8v
<Mmike> kak to moze bit bolje, kak, kak?!
<jelly> ptak
<SilverSpace> KAK
<Mmike> pkaak, pkaak
<Mmike> moje dete za patkicu kaze - kakica
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ivoks: jel' znas ti nekog da koristi ceilometer i da mu je koristan?
<Mmike> treba bit bussines analyst
<Mmike> to su mi uvijek bili najdrazi poslovi
<Mmike> slusas, serckas, slozis specke, i onda netko drugi radi po tome
<Mmike> a ti sam nadgledas
<SilverSpace> http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/kvya1.jpg
<BotaniCar> Jutro, junacine ! Kak ste vikend prezivjeli ?:D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: oj 
<SilverSpace> ja imam bolnicu doma 
<SilverSpace> svi temperaturu osim mene 
<BotaniCar> Eo dobrog razloga za kupit' novi RP - dobi'sh besplatne windowse 10 ! ( http://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2015/02/02/raspberry-pi-2-will-run-windows-10-free/)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: tak sam ja pred ~2 tjedna morao :D
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> win8
<Mmike> pa tko se tam moze snac?
<Mmike> ono 'isto je ko i 7' ne da ne stoji nego nema nikakve veze :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne njajke. Toliko si biased da je za plakat' :) Nek cijela javnost kanala zna da si me prekjuce zvao i otpoceo razgovor s "kak da u ovom govnetu od windowsa nadjem" , a da ti je samo trebalo reci da lupis "win" tipku i pocnes traziti ono sto ti treba :) 
<Mmike> a to je tak ocito, jelda?
<Mmike> nekome tko nikad nije nit win7 koristio?
<Mmike> gore od unityja
<BotaniCar> Znas, ima MS i VirtualAcademy, pa se mozes malo priuciti onom kaj delas, kad se vec rodbini prezentiras kao znalac :)
<Mmike> kurac se deklariram k'o znalac
<Mmike> govorim da nemam pojma
<Mmike> svejedno inzistiraju
<Mmike> reko sam starom da cu mu ubuntu stavit
<Mmike> pa je reko da moze
<BotaniCar> Je je , da nemas pojma ocekivati je da se ne bi prihvatio posla,a prihvatis se - ergo, samozatajni znalac si u ocima sestricni !: )
<Mmike> win7 su jos ok (iako na laptopu od stare rade nevjerojatno sporo, ne kuzim doduse zasto)
<vileni> ja sam jos od xp-a trazio nacin da samo utipkam i da mi nadje program
<Mmike> na stroju od sestre (16 gigi rama i SSD) rade ok, al' ono, ocekivao bih da ce uz SSD poletit
<Mmike> nisu poletjeli
<Mmike> instaliranje updateova (NAKON kaj su downloadirani) i dalje traje vjecnost
<jelly> Mmike: zapravo je tocno isto kao Unity, jer su od tamo maznuli fichur
<jelly> a KDE je to isto imao na Alt-F2 od prije
<Mmike> to s alt-f2 je takva glupost
<Mmike> mislm, nije
<Mmike> ok je
<vileni> win8 je problem korisnicima koji jos uvijek klikaju na polje za pass i strelicu prilikom ulogiravanja
<Mmike> iako je meni lakse u terminalu to
<vileni> dakle, skoro svim mojim korisnicima
<Mmike> al' ok
<Mmike> super je sa winxp i win7 i sa non-unity drekovima sto VIDIM koje aplikacije imam
<Mmike> pa mogu nac kaj mi treba
<Mmike> jucer trazio security essentials
<Mmike> a toga nema
<Mmike> ima defender
<Mmike> koji se na hrvatskom zove nekak drugacije
<Mmike> pa sad ti otipkaj to
<Mmike> moronarija
<jelly> lakse mi je pokrenuti odredjeni screen session sa Alt-F2 nego kopat po historyju u shellu
<vileni> kako mislis da ne vidis aplikacije?
<vileni> ja ih vidim i vise nego sto bi htio
<Mmike> vileni: pa kak vidim u win8 kaj imam instalirano?
<vileni> kad odes u "kockice"
<Mmike> di mi je nesto a-la start-applications
<Mmike> da imam popis
<vileni> onda imas strelicu dolje jos
<Mmike> kockice?
<vileni> metro
<Mmike> nemam sad win8 tu 
<Mmike> pa nemrem provjerit
<Mmike> e, a i
<vileni> stisnes win tipku, "start"
<vileni> i onda na tom ekranu dolje ljevo imas strelicu prema dolje
<Mmike> BotaniCar: vish! ^^ 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to mi nisi znao rec, jeld? :)
<BotaniCar> i vidjet ces sve sto imas, i pozaliti sto taqko dobro vidis :) naime, to je segment u kojem i ja volim govnat' - zakaj neke aplikacije odluce da trebam 45 shortcuta koji bude isti interfejs ? :) 
<Mmike> ugl, taj windows defender, on je kakti ok, jel?
<vileni> isto koliko i essentials
<BotaniCar> To ti nisam HTIO reci, jer bi dobio buffer overflow, rekao sam ti sto ti je trebalo :)
<vileni> ako se zasere stavis malwarbytes i to je to
<Mmike> stari ima slijedeci problem: upali internetexplorer i otvori google i pocne tipkat 
<Mmike> i kak pocne tipkat tak mu se otvori novi prozor sa 'smrsavi' pa jedan sa 'povecaj pimpek' pa 'jebi u zagrebu' i tak to
<BotaniCar> Problem je s erekcijom, ili nekaj drugo ?
<Mmike> vileni: http://www.malwarebytes.org/mwb-download/var6/ ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: problem je u losem OSu s uzasnim UIjem :)
<vileni> to zvuci kao da je instalirao neki "free" program nnf metodom
<vileni> problem je u nefleksibilnim korisnicima koji sto su stariji to su tezi
<vileni> iako neki mrsave
<BotaniCar> VIDIS ! Nije to "smrsavi" i "jebi u Zagrebu" spam! To interneti zele pomoci ! :) 
<vileni> ja koristim win8 i 8.1 otkad su izasli, jedina prava zamjerka je sto nisam nasao kako kroz gui obrisati wireless mrezu
<pkiller> moj stari ima linux mint, a prije toga je imao ubuntu, windowse i internet explorer mu nisam ni pokazao :)
<jelly> Mmike: hmm, mene zanima sve od toga.  Osim povecanja :-)
<pkiller> vileni: windows 8 ... tako tako, windows 8.1 odlican
<Mmike> vileni: meni to izgleda k'o neki drek koji se ugnjezdio u IE
<vileni> ma sve zavisi koliko si control freak
<Mmike> da sam mogao nac control panel pogledao bih kaj ima instalirano
<Mmike> al' nisam naso :)
<vileni> a druga stvar, moj posao zahtjeva chrome,rdp, putty/terminal
<Mmike> a dete se deralo, pa smo isli doma
<vileni> mogao bih i na osx raditi da mi ga netko hoce kupiti
<vileni> Mmike: win+r, upises appwiz.cpl i mir
<vileni> ja to koristim od win7 jer ni tamo nisam mogao naci add/remove programs
<Mmike> vileni: prejebeno
<Mmike> velim ti ja, k'o unity
<Mmike> iako bar tamo control panel imas na vidljivom mjestu
<vileni> Mmike: dakle govno?
<Mmike> pa kak korisnik-debil moze to nabost? :)
<vileni> ja sam skuzio da nemam vremena boriti se protiv toga
<vileni> tako da se prilagodim i odem raditi nesto pametno
<vileni> ili igrat dotu
 * Mmike ce upisat ovaj appwiz.cpl u salabahter
<vileni> imas i devmgmt.msc
<vileni> services.msc, diskmgmt.msc
<vileni> i neznam sto je jos korisno
<jelly> zvuci kao komadi kontrol panela
<vileni> cpl je iz control panel
<vileni> msc je nesto drugo, neznam sto
<vileni> i da, firewall.cpl isto
<BotaniCar> msc je microsoft service control ili taknekaj 
<BotaniCar> Kaj se desi kad na nagios pristekam munin s senzorima koji nemaju definirane alarm values  ( ili kak oni to vec zovu ) ? 
<BotaniCar> budu mi sve vrijednosti zelene svo vrijeme, crvene svo vrijeme, nekaj trece ? 
<SilverSpace> hu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: win 8 je super 
<SilverSpace> jebo kad ja moram u nabavku i jos se natovarim ko magare 
<SilverSpace> sad cu i ja temperaturu dobiti 
<BotaniCar> Sache ti mmike reci "ma, tebi je i Unity super" :) 
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/accuweather--zagreb-ce-u-cetvrtak-i-petak-zatrpati-cak-45-cm-snijega-/1287609/
<Mmike> YEA BABY!!!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: uzeo mi rec iz glasnica :)
<BotaniCar> :*
<BotaniCar> zakaj uvijek najavljuju elementarne nepogode o trosku mojih vikenda ?! SNIJEZE, VITEZE; de padni utorkom ! :) 
 * Mmike planira odlazak na selo za vikend
<Mmike> danas idem vjezbat metanje lanaca na auto
<Mmike> hehe
<Mmike> anti-satorasi se okupljaju :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol pa kad je :P
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koji su to anti 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: oni koji actually rade nesto a ne ocekuju da ce drzava placat njihov nerad
<SilverSpace> vec su prije probali pa ne mogu skupit deset ljudi
<obrut> BotaniCar: ne utorak i ne pondjeljak navecer ! sve druge dane nek pada :)
<SilverSpace> ili kao onaj lazni general koji je hvalio ivu 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti kaj rade nemaju vremena za takve gluposti
<BotaniCar> Steta samo kaj nema posla ni za skroz zdrave, inace se slazem - radna terapija je jedina terapija 
<Mmike> jos da zabranimo crkve razne, i eto nas na konju!
<SilverSpace> http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/117557?_ga=1.16939056.80935824.1419068789
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti si komunista :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja ne bi branio Crkvu, samo bih to uredno porezovao 
<BotaniCar> Nek ljudi vjeruju i hodocaste na mise, svakom svoje 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: tak je 
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> ne moze
<Mmike> ispiranje mozga - zabranit zakonom
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jel to na slici neki stari bolid  , ili sam se ja navikao na nove toliko da mi vise nisu ruzni ? 
<Mmike> vjeruj ti sta hoces
<Mmike> al' nesh mi imat bozanica da mi soli pamet
<SilverSpace> treba ih samo iz proracuna izbacio 
<Mmike> ili muftije razne
<Mmike> pa vecina ratova u povijesti se vodila radi vjere
<obrut> Mmike: vidim ja da ces neku fetvu dobit :)
<Mmike> obrut: imas pravo :)
 * Mmike prestaje
<Mmike> nego, mongodb
<Mmike> daklem, kakvo je to ... :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: to je novi danas uslikan
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to svi rado izgovore, ali se nitko ne sjeca da je upravo crkva bila arhiva i skupljac znanja u periodu pada rimskog carstva. Nitko ne veli da su najvece ( umalo i jedine ) knjiznice u "tamnom" srednjem vijeku bile tamo samo zato kaj smo imali popove .. nje to bash crno-bijelo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: govno mislis :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: odakle takve idijotarije?
<Mmike> izrazito je crno bijelo
<BotaniCar> E, a ovo s mongom kaj si jebomepasno, fakat me nasmijalo :) Jel takav nacin upisa imalo (kak ?) brzi za masinsku obradu ?
<Mmike> pogotovo zadnjih 500 godina
<BotaniCar> Mmike: daj me podsjeti na neko kapitalno sranje koje je crkva napravila u zadnjih 100 let ? 
<Mmike> eo ti primjer
<Mmike> crkva danas ima ogromnu moc
<Mmike> (katolicka)
<Mmike> jer ljudi vjeruju
<Mmike> i sad, npr
<SilverSpace> Mmike: svi znanstvenici su izlazili iz crkve imas ih bezbroj i kod nas 
<Mmike> imas u africi AIDSa na sve strane
<Mmike> i ovi nece rec 'ljudi, koristitie kondome!'
<Mmike> nego ZABRANJUJU to
<Mmike> zamisli ti licemjerja
 * Mmike ide dalje radit
<SilverSpace> lol
<obrut> IMHO manji dio *vjeruje*, veci dio samo prica da vjeruje jer moras vjerovat da bi bio rvat
<obrut> il sto vec
<SilverSpace> obrut: yah 
<SilverSpace> jebo klinci u prvom idu na vjeronauk a da nemaju pojma kaj je religija 
<BotaniCar> Vratit cu se jos na tren bolidima: SilverSpace, vise nemaju onak urnebesno ruzno podignut nos od poda ? Jebeno :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da nova pravila za ovu sezonu 
<BotaniCar> IsusMater, kaj je opet nova sezona ? :) Ja sam po-tpu-no izgubljen :D
<SilverSpace> 38 dana jos
<SilverSpace> ovo su prva testiranja 
<SilverSpace> ustimavanje 
<SilverSpace> obrut: zato Franko ne ide na vjerunauk neka sam odluci kaj bu dok ne svati pojam religije
<BotaniCar> Prijedlog kurikuluma za iducu godinu, informatika i dalje izborni predmet :( 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jedino kaj je los zvuk ovih novih bolida 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: bu'mo se navikli :)
<BotaniCar> Treba im svima prije utrke auspuhe pocupat' ! :) 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eoq-ORJBmyg
<datase> YouTube: Jerez F1 Testing - Vettel Ferrari SF-15T Fastest Lap! - 0:00:33 - 8,782 views - 49 likes / 1 dislikes
<obrut> BotaniCar: nek djeca ne uce informatiku, bicemo trazeni i u penziji :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: turbina pojede zvuk
<SilverSpace> obrut: LOL
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja sam cudan, to znam, ali meni se ovo kaj si poslao ( video ) bas dopada :) 
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> kad se meni ne najeze dlake to je kita )
<ivoks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/329933/only-around-50mb-sec-max-network-transfer-had-70-100mb-s-on-windows-ubuntu-rep
<BotaniCar> obrut: penziji ? Mislis, periodu zivota kad od drzave necemo dobiti sto smo zasluzili nego cemo drhtavim rukama kucati sranja u COBOLu ? :D
<SilverSpace> moram prodati stari rpi 
<obrut> BotaniCar: tako nesto :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: jes narucio novi ? :)
<obrut> mislim da bi prvi batch mogo nestat zacas, ak vec nije :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: necu prvu seriju ali sigurno narucujem 
<SilverSpace> prodat cu starog frendu 
<BotaniCar> "frendu" :) 
<BotaniCar> http://web-tribune.com/srbija/premijerno-vojska-srbije-prikazala-snagu-raketnog-sistema-morava-video # ubojit komentar: Sto keramicari traze na artiljerijskoj probi ? 6 eura po kvadratu! :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: po jako povoljnoj cijeni i sa SD karticom usteka i radi
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<ivoks> http://ichef.bbci.co.uk/wwfeatures/1600_640/images/live/p0/2h/yg/p02hyghj.jpg
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ti si spajal munin s nagiosom, ako se dobro sjecam ? Kak je nagios hendlao input senzora koji nisu imali dodijeljene alarm tresholde ? 
<BotaniCar> https://thepiratebay.se/ je opet ziv \o/
<ivoks> odustao sam od toga
<ivoks> previse manualnog rada
<BotaniCar> da, to i mene odbija od cijele price, same senzore bi jos imao volje upariti, ali definirati "critical" vrijednost za .. tuples count, to mi je suludo 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj jeto uš ?
<SilverSpace> grinja
<jelly> uš je ono na kosi, grinja je ono u krevetu?
<jelly> BotaniCar: 50kn po kvadratu?  Jeftino buraz
<BotaniCar> jelly: :D
<jelly> očito sam trebao majstore iz Srbije dovest da rade stan
<BotaniCar> Pa da, isto ti je - ni nasim ni uvoznima ne mozes objasniti kak da nsto naprave iz prve, bez popravaka :D
<BotaniCar> http://thegentlemansarmchair.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/robotfeelings2.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/DdSiLHQ3vy4
<datase> YouTube: Nives Celsijus - Kolinda (Official music video) - 0:02:30 - 301 views - 152 likes / 330 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jelly: da 
<BotaniCar> A ne ne ne SilverSpace, to se ne usudim otvorit' :D
<jelly> uh, više dislajkova nego lajkova
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: otvoriiiiiiiiiii
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> više dislajkova nego pregleda!
<jelly> to treba znat
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: otkaz bum dobil, i/ili erekciju :) Ne znam koje je u ovom trenutku nepozeljnije :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: ljubomora :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: dobro , kaj smo ti se zamjerili ? Ova nives inace nije ni za slusat' ni za citat' , a sad je napravila i spot u kojem joj se ni cice ne vide ... ovaj dislike counter je potpuno opravdan :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nives je zakon jebote kaj ste tak ljubomorni 
 * SilverSpace ima drugaciji pogled na svijet
<BotaniCar> Ti samo nisi fukal duze od mene :) 
<SilverSpace> sve pare kaj sam dao za Denon zvucnik za tv vrijedi svaku paru 
<BotaniCar> :D
<SilverSpace> sad kad sam neku seriju naletio vidim koji zvuk 
<SilverSpace> i super za stream sa laptopa 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nije malo 1500kn
<BotaniCar> Nish ja ne velim, ok,moram nesto reci :) Jebo te zvucnik za iljadu i po kuna - za TV, a istovremeno jso nisi ono racunalo koje ne trosi struju sastavio :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Al, da, nakon kaj si ti to kupio, ja sam otisao cuti jedan slican, bas me zanimalo kaj to moze napraviti zvucnoj slici s TV-a , ispalo da je stvar brutalna 
<SilverSpace> cekam ljepse vrijeme 
<SilverSpace> neda mi se busom cekam biciklo
<SilverSpace> sad su izdali i novi model 
<SilverSpace> http://sonusart.hr/product.aspx?c=59&p=1071
<SilverSpace> moj je 100
<SilverSpace> ista kutija 
<BotaniCar> imas neku usporedbu dva modela ? Kaj su poboljsali ?
<SilverSpace>  poboljšane su mu zvučne jedinice 
<BotaniCar> Hahaha, aj ti u prodajni odjel :) "poboljsani su driveri, to je sve sto trebate znati" :) Kak poboljsani ? Vesi frekvencijski raspon, nekaj drugo ?
<SilverSpace> fora kaj ima mogucnost daljinca od tv koristiti tako da mi njegov ne treba 
<jelly> katastrofa kak su zvucnici na telkama losi, kupis tv za 500eura i krci
 * BotaniCar pre zadovoljan svojom Bravion
<SilverSpace> da katastrofa ne mozes ni malo pojacati 
<SilverSpace> izoblici zvuk
<jelly> onda valjda samsung i lg kenjaju
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da i moj sony novi ima ok zvuk 
<jelly> sony nisam cuo/vidio
<SilverSpace> ali ne moze se mjeriti sa denon
<jelly> "Zvučnik ne posjeduje HDMI ulaz" ?  :-(
<BotaniCar> jelly: apropo sonya - koliko je bio skuplji od LG pandana dok sam kupovao, morao bi pustati kristalno cist kvadrofonijski zvuk i dok ga hranim nijemim filmovima :) 
<SilverSpace> jelly: da steta 
<SilverSpace> mada za tv nije vazno ima opticki 
<SilverSpace> sve drugo preko BT
<jelly> kak radi ak imas i tv i oces oplest mp3 sa telefona ili tableta?
<SilverSpace> ne moze oba samo jedan ulaz 
<SilverSpace> BT ili optika
<SilverSpace> ima i analogni preko zice ali to i nije nesto
<jelly> ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> ima dzek bananu 
<jelly> na optiku je spojen TV.  Sto se desi ako istovremeno stavis audio na BT od zvucnika?
<SilverSpace> sa tv se zvuk prekine i onda ide zvuk sa BT
<jelly> e, to pitam
<SilverSpace> sa bilo kojeg kojeg prvo treba uparit
<jelly> znaci zadnji pobjedjuje
<SilverSpace> ima na daljincu tv ili BT
<SilverSpace> moras prvo prebacit na BT
<SilverSpace> da bi kuzio uredaj
<jelly> a pih
<BotaniCar> E! Silver, a jel ima 'droid/iPhone aplikacija koja bi zamijenila daljinski ? Gadi mi se pomisao na jos jedan daljinski doma 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: za kaj
<BotaniCar> za zvucnik 
<jelly> BotaniCar: kak će jadan, kad nema wifi
<SilverSpace> reko preprogramiras na daljinac od tv
<jelly> niti hdmi da bi radilo prek HDMI-CEC
<BotaniCar> jelly: pa ima blutut
<jelly> BotaniCar: a fakat
<SilverSpace> pojacavam zvuk sa daljincem od tv
<BotaniCar> A dobro, i to je nesh 
<SilverSpace> bt isto namjestio jedan gumb
<SilverSpace> i jos jedan samo za namjestanje moda 
<SilverSpace> drugo ne treba 
<jelly> SilverSpace: jel se stisa kad neko zove na mobitel?
<SilverSpace> ne 
<jelly> to mi je super fichur
<SilverSpace> nije to pravi  Surround ali je super prema toshiba zvuku sa tv :)
<jelly> to vjerujem, jer je unutra normalno pojacalo i uredni zvucnici
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/29000-glasova-satordzije-ne-predstavljaju-prave-branitelje/798731.aspx
<Mmike> glede satorasa, jel
<Hrki> jebo te satorase vise
<Hrki> pa ti su dosadni i bogu i hrvatu vise
<jelly> Mmike: šatoraši predstavljaju barem sebe, što je već dovoljan broj
<SilverSpace> Sve i jedan sajt gdje se može naručiti ovaj RPi je u raspadu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koga predstavlja index??
<Mmike> SilverSpace, dada, index je neprijatelj broj jedan :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: od tih 29000 28000 su preko dunava 
<Mmike> jesu jesu
<Mmike> eno ih marsiraju na zagreb :D
<SilverSpace> tko jos uobzir uzima glasovanje indexa gdje je kuhana nogica pobjedivao sa 90%
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> velim ti
<Mmike> marsiraju na zagreb, najebali smo
<SilverSpace> kaj i ti ko i matic imate u podrumu 
<SilverSpace> kao sto rekoh ne smetaju srbi nego banda smrdljiva SDP_ova 
<Mmike> potrgo sam detetu igracku
<SilverSpace> koji su se pritajili 
<SilverSpace> i sad misle po svojem 
<SilverSpace> e pa nece 
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> https://i.imgur.com/lyNiiYP.gif
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM9bm07oq1I
<datase> YouTube: Minea - Vrapci i Komarci - 0:03:21 - 672,814 views - 606 likes / 46 dislikes
<Hrki> SilverSpace: pa hdz jos vise smrdi
<Hrki> i opcenito su ruzni ljudi
<Hrki> i glave im izgledaju kao kurac
<Hrki> ak me razmes, takav tip ljudi
<Hrki> kak vaso kompilator
<Hrki> nema mi gore nego dok vidim te primitivne seljacine kak neznaju sloziti 2 recenice
<Hrki> spreman sam odreci se dio svoje place, samo da ti glupani nebudu na vlasti
<SilverSpace> Hrki: gle kaj ti brijes? 
<SilverSpace> ko brije za hdz
<SilverSpace> ??
<Hrki> pa ovi cobani sa brda
<Hrki> zasto su glasali za kolinudu?
<Hrki> opcenito zasto su glasali za kolindu oni sa primitivnih podrucja ?
<SilverSpace> joj 
<Hrki> zasto zg/ri ne pusi ta sranja ?
<SilverSpace> i zg je primitivan
<Hrki> zasto sjever ne pusi ta sranja ?
<Hrki> zasto nikada, ali jebeno nikada nebude HDZ vlado na SJEVERU?!?!?!
<Hrki> u cemu je problem?
<Hrki> u cemu je problem te pitam
<Hrki> i kolko jos se treba pokrasti da ovi cobani vise neglasaju za njih?
<SilverSpace> zato kaj u tim krajevima boli kujac za politiku 
<Hrki> kak ih boli
<SilverSpace> izade 40%
<Hrki> pa uvijek kad dojdem u jebeni knin ista prica
<Hrki> dosadni su i bogu i vragu
<Hrki> neg crknu vise, jebem ih neradnu
<Hrki> i zelim da je opet to srpski grad kako i je
<Hrki> bolji da su srbi tamo, nego ove hercegovce i mutave bosance koje su nasrali tamo
<api984> https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts=1422579428&feature=player_detailpage&x-yt-cl=85114404&v=K3bHryPqlh8#t=3366
<datase> YouTube: How Non-Devs Can Help Linux | Linux Action Show 350 - 1:09:24 - 943 views - 57 likes / 5 dislikes
<SilverSpace> nikad bio ni ne bu 
<Hrki> kak nikad bio?
<Hrki> o cemu ti pricas
<SilverSpace> hrvatski grad nikad nece biti srpski
<Hrki> je, tak su govorili da nikad necemo izruciti generale
<Hrki> i da nebude cirilce u vukovaru
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knin
<Mmike> pise tamo da je kroz povijest u kninu uvijek bilo vise srba
<Hrki> daj mi reci, koji smo mi faktor u svijetu da bi nas uopce itko poslso nesto
<Hrki> pa naravno da je bilo
<Hrki> to je srpski grad
<Mmike> tek 2001, kad smo ih protjerali, nema ih vise :)
<Hrki> i razumem ih sto su popizdili :D
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> SilverSpace se malo svadja s povijescu nekad :)
<Mmike> Hrki, odakle si ti?
<Hrki> cakovec
<Mmike> lol
<Hrki> vidis meni je zao da nismo jos u sastavu austrije :D
<Mmike> ja bio uvjeren da si ti iz rijeke :)
<Mmike> ili tako nesto :D
<SilverSpace> hrvatski grad to sto je vise srba nema veze sa tvojom tvrdnjom
<Hrki> Mmike: i tamo sam bio jedno vrijeme :)=
<Hrki> ja ti migriram XD
<Mmike> Hrki, znaci, da te ne zovem 'zagorec' :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31kcSA_VvTc uf
<datase> YouTube: Ella - Iza Ponoci - 0:04:31 - 80,475 views - 93 likes / 5 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ni jedno selo ni jedan grad na teritoriju hrvatske nije srpski 
<jelly> SilverSpace: zbog toga su i bjezali
<SilverSpace> jelly: tko
<Mmike> iliri
<jelly> srbi!
<Mmike> kad su rimljani napali!
<Hrki> haha Mmike ti valjda znas kulturu ;)
<SilverSpace> sto su uzeli puske u ruke 
<SilverSpace> tko ih jebe 
<Mmike> Hrki, znam, varazdin, cakovec, sve je to meni zagorje :)
<Hrki> ali je, 85% hrvatsko je sve na sjeveru zagorje :D
<Hrki> tak je meni jug dalmacija i bok ;)
<Mmike> frend zivi u koprivnici
<Mmike> istso ga zovem 'zagorec' :)
<Mmike> lol, da :D
<Hrki> ali su me naucili ovi u RI XD
<Hrki> da postoji i kvarner XD
<Hrki> SilverSpace: knin je hrvatski kolko je i mostar bosanski
<Hrki> SilverSpace: pa branili su svoj dom :)
<Mmike> Hrki, ma, branili moj kurac
<SilverSpace> Hrki: od koga? 
<Mmike> isto popusili ljudi spiku
<Mmike> onog martica
<Mmike> i tko je vec bio
<Mmike> isti kurac k'o satorasi danas
<Hrki> pa da, zezam se XD
<Hrki> to mi je smesno da i danas ljudi puse spike ;)
<Hrki> glupani jedni
<jelly> Mmike: pa jesu, al sta napravit po tom pitanju?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bas isto nije ali ima dodirnih tocaka 
<Hrki> stvarno vise nikoga nije briga za rat
<jelly> pustit ih da sjede tamo i smijat se?
<Hrki> jedino pred izbore, onda su svi bitni
<Hrki> ja kazem, ovi su nesposbni, najvise
<SilverSpace> jelly: zasto bi se smijao ljudima bez nogu i ruku??
<jelly> SilverSpace: exactly
<Hrki> ali kako moras biti glup da ti opet bude primitivan HDZ na vlasti???
<Hrki> kako?!?!?!?
<Hrki> kakooooooooooo
<SilverSpace> zato kaj kreten matić profiter 
<Hrki> da gledas onoga smrada karamarka da ti bude premijer
<SilverSpace> Hrki: tu se slazem 
<SilverSpace> Hrki: sdp je najveca gamad kaj nam se dogodila 
<jelly> SilverSpace: netocno, i jedni i drugi su isto smeće, samo druge farbe, i ovi veterani u satoru su se sjebali sto pustaju da ih se koristi u dnevnopoliticke i izborne svrhe
<SilverSpace> i lopovska i moralna 
<Hrki> isti qrac ti je to
<SilverSpace> Vukovar se ne bi dogodio da nije bulo komunjare Racana 
<SilverSpace> Vukovar je izdao sdp sa Račanom koji je razoružao teritorijalnu obranu Hrvatske on je jedini krivac za pad Vukovara
<Hrki> pa racan je umro
<Hrki> omg :)
<SilverSpace> smece komunisticko 
<Hrki> a daj mi reci jednu stvar
<Hrki> evo iz perspektive srba
<Hrki> se postavi
<jelly> prije bi rekao da je Tudjman tu igrao kalkulirano i pustio da se desi blokada
<Mmike> BotaniCar, http://nssm.cc/
<Hrki> sta bi ti napravil prema jebenim ustasama, pa kolko smo mi njih poklali 40'ih?
<SilverSpace> kaj da se postavim kod mene u desetini su bila dvojica ?
<Hrki> pa ja bi osobno ubijo svu tu gamat 90'
<Hrki> mi smo njih oko 200 000pobili
<Hrki> nebi stao dok ne pobijem tolko hrvata
<SilverSpace> Hrki: kojim ustasama ti isto imas neki nedostatak u mozgu 
<Hrki> pa tko je ubijo 40 ih ?
<SilverSpace> joj
<Hrki> kaj?
<Hrki> i vidis da nisu dovoljno isrijebili, jer jos i danas ljudi govore razne pozdrave 
<Hrki> i oblace se u crninu
<SilverSpace> u mojih 5godina terena nisam vidioo ni jednog ustasu
<Hrki> pitam te, zakaj su ih pobili 200 000 ???
<SilverSpace> koga 
<SilverSpace> gdje i kad 
<Hrki> pa mora se balansirat, nije isto vukovar i par pripzdina i 200000 srba u logoru
<jelly> niti je isti rat i situacija da se moze poredit samo tako
<Hrki> pa nije
<Hrki> ali morali su nam vratiti
<SilverSpace> moras biti sepav kad usporedujes 41 i 90e
<Hrki> isto kak danas zidovi sve jebu
<Hrki> isti kurac
<Hrki> i neka...
<Hrki> ajmo ovak, srbim sam zivim u kninu
<Hrki> ustase mi 44 pobile roditelje
<SilverSpace> sigurno da je 90ih biloo straha 
<Hrki> i sad u 90.im
<Hrki> oh opet vidim sa tom sahovnicom
<Hrki> i opet me jebu?
<Hrki> kaj da napravim?
<SilverSpace> to ne negiram ali to se par godina radilo iz beograda 
<Hrki> znaci sa tom istom jebenom sahovnicom koju su koristile ustase i klali
<SilverSpace> žprije 90ih
<Hrki> zato ja ne krivim ni jedne ni druge
<SilverSpace> Hrki: kojom jebenom sahovnicom
<Hrki> kao narod smo ista gamad
<Hrki> balkanska gamad
<Hrki> iliti kak nas stranci zovu, blurred lines na mapi
<Hrki> i bok XD
<jelly> Hrki: koju je lako zavadit, i poslije pokupovat sto vrijedi!
<Hrki> takoje ;)
<SilverSpace> sto su radili pod zvijezdom petokrakom pa se nitko ne boji 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: to su lazi ustasa
<SilverSpace> lol
<Hrki> kako nitko na sjeveru nije najebo od mojih
<Hrki> nego to opet tamo jebeni domoljubi na moru ili na brdu
<SilverSpace> i u rusiji isto lazu ustase
<Hrki> uvijek su hteli nista ne radit
<Hrki> zasto na sjeveru nije bilo tolko tih sranja?
<Hrki> pa uvijek pizdarije tamo dole
<Hrki> tj, ubijek pizdarije tamo gdje i danas glasuju za HDZ :D
<SilverSpace> sto ti smeta domoljubje?
<Hrki> zasto ga nema na sjeveru?
<SilverSpace> amerima ne smeta 
<Hrki> zasto je domoljublje i vjera tamo gdje nitko nist ne radi
<SilverSpace> englezima ne smeta 
<Hrki> ma kakvo jebeno domoljublje o cemu ti pricas??!?!
<Hrki> zasto ja jugu vise volje hrv od sjevera ?
<SilverSpace> komunisticka josipoviceva sdp_ova propaganda 
<Hrki> odgovori mi jug / sjv razlike
<SilverSpace> tko je jugu volio ??
<Hrki> reci cu ti razlike, jer je sjever bio uvjek pod patronatom svaba / austrije / madjarske
<jelly> SilverSpace: moj stari!
<Hrki> i zna se kaj je posel
<jelly> SilverSpace: koji je srbin, radnik, i kojem je bilo ok
<Hrki> dok ovi majmuni dole, neznaju nist pa seru o domovini i domoljublju
<Hrki> nabijem vas sve neradne u dupe
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne velim nisu svi isti 
<jelly> SilverSpace: jesu, svi se daju navuci na svadju oko sitnih razlika
<SilverSpace> jelly: mojj prvi susjed je srbin
<jelly> i satorasi i sdp-ovci bi trebali pregrist govno, i sjest za stol
<SilverSpace> i ulica 77% glasala za josipovica 
<SilverSpace> i nista im se u ulici nije dogodilo 
<SilverSpace> nikome 
<SilverSpace> jedan se samo odselio u bg 
<SilverSpace> zamjenili stanove 
<SilverSpace> i to zato kaj su mu sinovi htjeli u gardu 
<SilverSpace> i na muku ih je odvuko 
<SilverSpace> jelly: to se slazem da bi trebali sjest za stol 
<jelly> jebes anekdote, negdje su ljudi bili pametni, negdje su minirali
<SilverSpace> ali pored milanovica teško ??
<SilverSpace> jelly: istina 
<jelly> SilverSpace: sa milanovicem moraju sjest, koliki god bio kreten
<jelly> i onim njegovim ministrom
<SilverSpace> je ali milanovica nije briga 
<jelly> i jednako tako nece biti briga hdz kad dodje na vlast
<SilverSpace> on mora prvi korak napraviti 
<jelly> jer je to isto mindset
<SilverSpace> preko njega ne mozes 
<SilverSpace> matic nikada nije ni smio biti ministar branitelja 
<jelly> ma kua, ako ultimativno trazis ostavku ministra kao prvi korak, onda je jasno da ne zelis ozbiljno razgovarat
<SilverSpace> on je cisti ratni profiter 
<SilverSpace> najgore vrste 
<jelly> to je nevezani problem
<SilverSpace> njemu nitko ne osporava ratni put i logor 
<jelly> nije ti cilj revizija profiterstva, nego prava veterana
<jelly> a prava nemres ostvarit ako nema love
<SilverSpace> sve ostalo je profiterstvo od stana cina invalidnosti ordenja 
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne bore se 100% invalidi za novce 
<SilverSpace> nego kaj ih matic i ministarstvo sikanira 
<Mmike> https://code.launchpad.net/~hopem/charms/trusty/keystone/stable-fix-db-ready-logic/+merge/248243
<SilverSpace> oni su dobili i previse 
<Mmike> systemd danas podrzava i containere
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> pa kaj ste popizdili vi? :P)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: onda treba rijesiti sikaniranje a ne se baviti maticem koji je figura
<Mmike> nicols, dje si, momak!
<nicols> dobro jutro!
<SilverSpace> jelly: jebi ga on je ministar najvaznijeg braniteljskog resora 
<SilverSpace> i svojim izjavama je to potaknuo 
<jelly> SilverSpace: ali moras pricat s njim, za sad
<SilverSpace> ii njegovi zamjenici 
<nicols> može jedno on-topic pitanje? :D
<jelly> ajd, može!
<jelly> ali kratko
<nicols> mountovi....
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh zove me bolesni netjak 
<nicols> mogu li imat (ok, znam da mogu, ali da li je pametno?) mount unutra mounta?
<jelly> da
<nicols> npr /dev/sdc1 mountan na /home
<jelly> nicols: SVI mountovi su unutar / :-)
<nicols> a /dev/sdc2 na /home/baba
<nicols> ok ok 
<nicols> znam to
<Mmike> nicols, a kak bi drugacije?
<nicols> ali, ima li veze redoslijed mountanja? / se mounta prvi, a onda svi drugi kak stignu?
<Mmike> mislim, bed je sto ako ti /home nije mountan da ti ne postoji mountpoint za /dev/sdc2
<nicols> kaj ak se /home/baba pokuša mountat prije nego se /home smounta?
<jelly> nicols: ima veze, i ako imas /etc/fstab, onda stavis ispravan redoslijed
<nicols> čitam sad o tome
<jelly> nicols: /home/baba mountpoint neće postojati u tom slučaju
<nicols> i kod bootanja se izgleda ne korisiti nešto tipa mount -a
<jelly> (osim ak...)
<nicols> nego mount -F (fork)
<jelly> koristi se mount -a, bar na starim distrama, ali ima hrpa iznimku
<jelly> iznimki*
<nicols> mount -a uvijek poštuje redosljed u fstabu
<nicols> debian?
<jelly> i _netdev i koješta
<Mmike> networkd: because networking is such a basic function of the OS, he believes it should be in systemd
<jelly> nicols: na primjer, da. /etc/init.d/mountall.sh
<nicols> znam tu foru sa skriptama ili rc.local ... ali htio bih to izbjeći
<Mmike> krivi url sam dao gore
<Mmike> ovo sam tijo: http://ma.ttias.be/whats-new-systemd-2015-edition/
 * nicols mrzi systemd
<jelly> nicols: ne kužim što bi htio izbjeći
<nicols> jelly: htio bih izbjeći mounanje iz rc-a ili init.d-a
<nicols> tko će se poslije sjetit "što je pjesnik htio reći" :D
<jelly> nicols: /etc/init.d/mountall.sh je sistemska init skripta u Debianu koju imaš i koja se izvršava po defaultu i koja koristi mount -a
<jelly> ak imaš lokalne filesysteme na disku, nema apsolutno nikakvih problema s montiranjem (montažom?)
<nicols> jelly: hvala ti za ovo.... već sam to gledao ali nabrzinu pa nisam skužio da tamo lijep piše "-a" :)
 * jelly je napravio grep 'mount -a' /etc/init.d/*
<nicols> znači idu po redu kojim je napisano u fstab-u ... fino :)
<nicols> jedan problem manje :D
<SilverSpace> lol lik ima 75tisuca eura duga i zali se da mu nece oprostiti dug
<nicols> joj .... koju sam glupost napravio
<nicols> danas
<SilverSpace> kak
<nicols> išo sam apgrejdat mašine koje su mi na javnim adresama ... libc i te gluposti ... i imam par mašina sa debianom koje su bare-metal i nisu kod mene u ofisu nego remote
<nicols> i sve apgrejdam i reboot-am i jedna se neće dignut
<nicols> pozelenio sam :D
<SilverSpace> uvijek jedan 
<jelly> nemaš remote komzolu?
<nicols> na tom jednom ko za napast nemam ipmi
<Mmike> imas fizicke masine? :D
<nicols> imam i ormare i mašine i ups-ove i svakakve skalamerije :D
<nicols> i sjedam ja u auto i idem dignut stroj ručno, srečom tu je u klc, par kilometara samo
<nicols> dođem do ormara, otključam i prvo kaj sam spatzio da je u taj server uštekan externi usb disk :D
<SilverSpace> :) 
<nicols> a džubre se pokušavalo boot-at s njega, nije mi jasno kako, ja sam instalirao stroj i 100% sam siguran da sam sredio boot order u bios-u
<nicols> Mmike: kak bi to bilo da svi imaju samo virtualne servere? :P
<Mmike> nicols, i di je bed bio na kraju? usb disk?
<nicols> Mmike: nebi više morali kupovat hardver .... još da troše virtualnu struju .... ijuuuuu
<nicols> da, džubre se htjelo butat sa usb diska i tu stalo
<jelly> glibc ovaj zadnji sam gledao i ispada da većina servisa nema problem s tim
<nicols> jelly: mda .... ali reko idem apgrejdat sve, ionako nisam već 2-3 mjeseca, pa uletili i novi kerneli i bla bla
<jelly> eugh
<jelly> kernel upgrade na debianu mi je uvijek problem
<nicols> why?
<jelly> jerbo ABI ostane isti i upgrade ti _pregazi_ tekući kernel i initrd
<nicols> a ti nebi htio ributat odma?
<jelly> i sad ak se rebuildalo dobro, možda će radit možda ne, ali stari kernel više _nemaš_
<jelly> ubuntu svaki put mijenja ABI pa onda imaš 30 starih kernela, ali barem ti ostane onaj zadnji
<nicols> pa ja nisam doživio da to zeza ... osim na starim xen-ovima na lenny-u i tako nešto
<SilverSpace> http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/117560?_ga=1.47403182.80935824.1419068789
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ^^
<jelly> nisam ni ja često, ali moram imat neki prastari kernel sa strane ili live image ili nešto
<jelly> veći je problem kad imaš komplicirani initrd, te lvm te fiber te multipath
<nicols> http://diply.com/trendyjoe/seems-legit/88138
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma to nish ne znaci
<jelly> Mmike: heh, meni ovi nss dodaci od systemda idu na neku stvar, a njima je "ping gateway" feature
<jelly> ono, ak imam problema sa resolvanjem, zelim to _znati_ _odmah_ a ne da proba avahi, proba interno /etc/hosts, proba tu systemd djidju i tek onda dns
<jelly> ali 50% toga je super
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ne bas 50%
<Mmike> al' ima stvari koje su ok
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> i pulse audio je bio ocajno govno kad se pojavio
<Mmike> pa sad radi (manje vise)
<jelly> mislim, koristit cu 20%, ali dobar dio je ok
<Mmike> sad ces ti vidjet kad devuan dodje :D
<jelly> PA mi se i dalje rusi svaki tjedan dva
<Mmike> pa?
<jelly> P A
<jelly> pulseaudio!
<jelly> devuan je kurac, samo installer sa par preseedanih stvari
<jelly> (to su mogli napraviti za tri dana unutar debiana umjesto kenjati mjesecima)
<Mmike> jelly, ack (za devuan) 
<Mmike> raspre na mailinglisti su smijesne
<Mmike> a PA mi radi ok 
<Mmike> ovo kaj mi treba
<jelly> meni radi ok osim kad se zrusi :-)
 * jelly ima usb zvucnu koja se u svakom kernelu drukcije ponasa
<Mmike> jelly, :)
<Mmike> ja imam cudan problem
<Mmike> neznam u cem je stvar, doduse
<Mmike> kad suspendam/odusspendam desktop, ne radi mi mikrofon
<Mmike> onda ga moram izstekat i nazad ustekat
<Mmike> i onda radi :)
<jelly> e to i meni nekad
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/47947/puzem-do-ljepote-netko-za-tretman-
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> za lijepu facu
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/LB1IIlI.jpg (isto to, samo veće i mutnije)
<nicols> bljak
 * nicols nema nikakve kartice :P
<SilverSpace> smijesak sve govori :) http://is.gd/6BD2Dx
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: kaj ti struje nestaje 
<SilverSpace> http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2015/02/02/vettel-pleased-early-ferrari-performance/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a kaj brijes da bi reko da je lose nest? :)
<markosejic> d vecer
<jelly> dajte svoje podatke kinezima! http://www.1mtb.com/how-to-get-36-tb-free-cloud-storage-from-qihoo-360-yunpan-cloud-drive/
<obrut> opa :)
<obrut> mogo bi gore njavu uploadat :)
<jelly> moras "samo" instalirati .exe ili .apk od kineza.  STO MOZE POCI KRIVO???
<markosejic> he he upravo to
<jelly> nevezano... jel ima negdje kaki android emulator?
<jelly> ^_^
<obrut> pa mogu privatni podaci poci krivo :)
<obrut> jelly: u kojem smislu android emulator ? obicno uz nekakav android development IDE dolazi i emulator... a mozes i nativni android upogonit u nekoj virtualci
<jelly> u bilo kojem smislu koji nece dirati po mom disku
<obrut> ja sam vrtio i jedno i drugo i mislim (nadam se) da mi nije brljalo po disku :)
<obrut> emulator mi je bio totalno spor
<obrut> al ja imam staru kantu
<obrut> a mozes uvijek isprobati i ovako nesto: http://virtualboxes.org/images/android-x86/
<obrut> iako, to su vjerojatno stari imagei
<obrut> mozda bolje skinut instalaciju pa instalirat :)
<markosejic> http://www.android-x86.org/download
<obrut> ima tih pakiranih verzija na tone, sto iso-a, sto vbox imagea... treba potrazit
<obrut> nisam se s tim vec neko vrijeme zezao, bome bih mogao potrazit neku zadnju verziju
<markosejic> zadnji je 4.4 rc2
<SilverSpace> obrut: jesi vidio novi Rpi 
<obrut> SilverSpace: jesam
<obrut> SilverSpace: jos nisam narucio :P
<SilverSpace> jes narucio :)
<obrut> moram zlovence pitat jel planiraju uskoro nabavit, preko njih bi uzeo ako oce
<SilverSpace> kazu na netu da ne mogu otvoriti stranice gdje se prodaje :)
<obrut> isao sam ja danas provjerit jel ista cijena ko starih i jako sporo je radilo :) i element14 i rscomponents
<SilverSpace> obrut: ja preko njih uvijek narucim http://hr.rsdelivers.com/product/raspberry-pi/raspberry-pi-2/raspberry-pi-2/8326274.aspx?query=832-6274
<SilverSpace> 401,88 kn
<SilverSpace> na vrata doma 
<SilverSpace> 100kn vise i ne zajebavam se 
<obrut> ma oni su pederi :) radije dam pare zlovencijma, jeftinije je
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> i ovima stranica steka :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/rezultati-glasovanja-utvrduju-se-samo-na-temelju-vazecih-listica-987615
<nicols> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> moc 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa kaj nismo to zakljucili?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vidis da se paraga bunio ustavnom sudu 
<SilverSpace> to do danas nitko nije znao 
<SilverSpace> svi drugi su odustali 
<Mmike> paraga?
<Mmike> dobroslav?
<Mmike> kaj je taj ziv? :)
<obrut> taj je bio lik :) sa svojim "uzbudljivim" govorima
<SilverSpace> Mmike: izgleda da da :)
<SilverSpace> odustao od rpi 
<SilverSpace> stavio sve na papir bolje mi je uzeti banana pi 
<obrut> na papir ? sto je to papir ? :)
<obrut> sigurno jos slusas kazete :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> na racunalo :P
<SilverSpace> Stickynotes
<SilverSpace> lol Vettel vozio ova dva dana u kombinezonu dva broja vecem nego mu treba :)
<SilverSpace> koji lik 
<Mmike> a nije imao siljke u guzici? :)
<Mmike> bas me zanima kak ce bit ova sezona :)
<Mmike> ferari nisam nikad volio, a nit fetla
<Mmike> a bogme nit alonsa! :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: rekao je da mu je komotnije sad kad testiraju 
<Mmike> ono, imam momcad koju mogu - mrzit! :)
<Mmike> idem lec
<SilverSpace> ni ja ne volim ferrari dapace mrzim ih 
<SilverSpace> i sa dja moram navijati za njih fuck
<Hrki>  ko je sad najbolji u formuli?
<obrut> a zas ne volis taj ferari ?
<SilverSpace> dva broja manje odjelo je 160grama lakse za utrku :)
<SilverSpace> Hrki: mercedes prosle godine razvalio 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: svake godine je dugacije ?
<SilverSpace> obrut: oduvijek sam mrzio ferrari zbogg toga sto su talijanska momcad 
<SilverSpace> Hrki: sad je kad drasticno mjenjaju pravila 
<obrut> digići
<SilverSpace> nove motore uveli i ogranicenja 
<SilverSpace> obrut: yep :)
<Hrki> tko je najaci zadnjih 10 god ?
<Hrki> overall XD
<SilverSpace> redbull
<SilverSpace> Vettel 
<Hrki> redbull? :D wtf
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cetri prvenstva zaredom i dva druga mjesta 
<SilverSpace> nelose :)
<Hrki> taj redbull mi nije jasan, tolko para imaju od tih sokova :D
<SilverSpace> Hrki: da 
<SilverSpace> i to sve iz jedne tvornice 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno jednu limenku naprave za jednu kunu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sve drugo je zarada 
<Hrki> bas sam procital pricu o nastanku :D
<Hrki> 51% je u tailandu :D
<SilverSpace> 5.387 billion cans sold in 2013
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-03
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> brbrodo troju 
<Mmike> Trboje brodu!
<nicols> dobra večer!
<BotaniCar> Heh, i teb' ! :) 
<ivoks>  Ricardo Medina Jr., jedna od zvijezda teen serije Power Rangers Samurai, u subotu je uhićen zbog ubojstva. Medina (37) je navodno usmrtio svog cimera samurajskim mačem.
<ivoks> malo se previse uzivio
<ivoks> ha!
<ivoks> lxc to the rescue
<ivoks> uspio sam sloziti 32bitni 12.04 container koji radi na 64bitnom 14.04
<ivoks> i to tako da je moguce koristiti ezabau
<ivoks> s onim usb tokenom
<ivoks> evo ih, vitezovi :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kaj si sve turio u kontejner ? 
<ivoks> nis, javu, ezaba alate i firefox
<ivoks> ok, konfigurirao sam kontejner da vidi usb koji tutnem u stroj
<BotaniCar> se moze kak sloziti da je java u svom kontejneru, a da ovaj s ostalim komponentama poziva javu iz njega ? Tak da javu mogu mijenjati kao modul, ionako vecinom samo oko nje drkaju 
<ivoks> e vidis
<ivoks> welcome to ubuntu snappy ;)
<ivoks> it's the future
<BotaniCar> :) Da, citah 
<ivoks> telefon je tako dizajniran
<BotaniCar> Samo, ja bi skinuo jebanje s bankama shefici s vrata danas :) Ovo kaj si ti slozio mi omogucava da ne brinem jel ebankari s nesigurnih windowsa , sto je ogroman plus, ali mi i dalje ostaje periodicko nadrkavanje kad promijene minimalnu verziju jave :( 
<BotaniCar> Iako, kontamo firmu prebaciti u spermbank,ili kak se vec zove, nemaju java requirementa :)
<ivoks> mirka: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004FULM6C?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00
<ivoks> mirka: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004P895K4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
<ivoks> mirka: http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0058GWSLA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
<ivoks> shit, ipak ne radi
<ivoks> ali pcsc_scan prepozna uredjaj
<BotaniCar> smijesno mi je sto neke stvari pozivam s apt-* , a neke s snappy *
<ivoks> ipak radi
<ivoks> http://gledaj.hrt.hr/
<ivoks> nudi aviion plugin
<ivoks> koji je .so datoteka
<ivoks> bas me zanima...
<ivoks> Mmike: veli mirka:
<ivoks> 'koji hoces? evo ti ovaj slatki' :D
<ivoks> usb stick, jel :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ozdravila je?
<ivoks> pa mislim, tu je, pitaj ju
<ivoks> ruzno je ovo
<Mmike> mirka, kak si kaj?
<ivoks> bome...
<ivoks> fakat je linux plugin
<ivoks> $ ldd AviionPlugin.so* linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xf76f6000)
<mirka> Mmike, dobro napokon :) 
<mirka> proslo
<Mmike> mirka, super, znaci moze kafica sutra? :)
<ivoks> otkantala te :)
<mirka> why not, znas di smo ;)
<Mmike> ack :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kad ti nemas sastanke sutra? :)
<ivoks> sutra sam slobodan iza 14h
<Mmike> ja u 16 imam
<Mmike> dobro
<Mmike> onda tak nekak dodjem sutra
<Mmike> pa popijemo kahvu s viskijem
<Mmike> osim ak se OPET sve ne izokrene :)
 * Mmike winks to mirka :)
<ivoks> mirka: sta nam radis, joj...
<ivoks> ne treba nam Mmike ovdje
<ivoks> joj...
<ivoks> nego Mmike 
<ivoks> zasto ti opce dolazis? nemamo mi nikakvog posla zajedno
<Mmike> ivoks, postovanje, da ti pokazem sto je ok viski, da se ne blamiras s balicem po svijetovima :)
<ivoks> budes si i dijete doveo? :)
<Mmike> i da vidim mirku, dakako!
<Mmike> ne, dijete cuva teta cuvalica :)
<ivoks> a tko ti zenu cuva? :)
<ivoks> nestade :)
<BotaniCar> Osho vidzet di mu je zena :)
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> zena radi :)
<Mmike> mirka, nemaj brige od mene, ja sam ti ozenjen punasan neprivlacan muskarac s detetom :) 
<Mmike> ivoksa se moras bojat, on je slobodni pastuh! :)
<Mmike> kak se veli pastuh? Stallion? Mustang?
<Mmike> ivoks!
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> Mmike: stallion je ok
<ivoks> gle njega, opet drobi
<ivoks> ja sam profesionalac :)
<BotaniCar> Ahh, onda se kaze zigolo-pastuh :) 
<ivoks> ne, mirka radi za mene
<ivoks> i ja ju pokusavam zastiti od ovakih poput Mmikea :)
<ivoks> al eto :D
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> svi znamo da imas firmu da bi zaposljavao mlade zgodne djevojke poput mirke
<Mmike> kenny18 je tu samo kao balans
<Mmike> balast
<Mmike> kako vec :)
 * Mmike se mice u tih prostor za sastanke :)
<ivoks> svi slusaju presudu? :)
<jelly> koju presudu
<ivoks> genocidnu :)
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> jutarnji vec donio zakljucak :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<ivoks> genocid je utvrdjen?
<BotaniCar> cu dobiti kaj ako ukljucim i network compression kad prenosim vec komprimiranu fajlu ? 
<Mmike> oces
<Mmike> hemeroide!
<Mmike> hrvojem: ping!
<Mmike> hrvojem: ic cu do djakova ovih dana, cemo izist nesto? :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: dodatnu potrosnju cpu resursa dobis, besplatno
<BotaniCar> jelly: a dodatnu kompresiju/brzinu ? 
<jelly> vjerojatno ne
<Mmike> upali fraktalnu kompresiju
<BotaniCar> jelly: citam: nisi probao
<BotaniCar> Mmike: fraktalna kompresija je za slike, ne ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: nisam, jer ni ne znam sto je "network compression" 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne, fraktalna kompresija je za vec kompresirane podatke
<Mmike> imas USB dongle koji stavis u mreznu karticu
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne znam ni ja, ali mi bekap softver to nudi :) Kak se naslanja na rsync interpretiram to kao da ce okinut "rsync -z" 
<Mmike> spojis ga na cpu infinibandom
<Mmike> to sve povezes s rostiljem u vrtu
<Mmike> i zapalis vatru tamo
<Mmike> kuzis kaj ti ocu rec?
<BotaniCar> ahh, i onda podatke prenosim dimnim signalima ! 
<jelly> Mmike: zaboravljas da to ne radi ako pada kisa
<Mmike> jelly: u biti, to nema veze od kad je NoRainMatterPatch mergean
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti dobijas nekakvu placicu tamo u $firmi za ovo ircanje ? :D
<jelly> to ne znam, ja sam na debianu sa starom verzijom
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nop
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ovo radim pro bono :D
<Mmike> kak mislis kompresirat kompresirano, tutlek :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: nemres komprimirat vec komprimirano
<BotaniCar> mLogo si dobar couk ! 
<jelly> samo trosi cpu i nesto sitno vremena
<BotaniCar> jelly: to je  situaciono, zato sam i pitao 
<jelly> nije
<jelly> to je teorija informacije
<BotaniCar> kak nije ? Nisi nikad naisao na $nesto sto je bilo kmprimirano necim losim, ili nije komprimirano najvecim mogucim stupnjem kompresije, pa si onda mogao jos stisnut' ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: u biti, ne :)
<Mmike> imas primjer/
<jelly> BotaniCar: sad si samo rekao da ovo prvo nije bas komprimirano
<BotaniCar> I, postoji jos nesto,mmike ce se sjecat' bolje: mmike, se sjecas kad si u EMu skuzio da ISDN ima neku embedanu kompresiju pa ti je mysql dumpove fino stiskao ?
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> nije mysql nego mssql
<BotaniCar> nda
<Mmike> i nisu dumpovi nego replikacija
<Mmike> BotaniCar: napravi file, skompresiraj ga gzipom s malom kompresijom onda odri preko kompresiranog s velikom
<BotaniCar> Stari moj, ti imas memoriju bolju od slona ! :*
<Mmike> si vidio
<Mmike> i ja se zacudim nekad
<Mmike> ima perioda kad mi kratkorocna bas ne radi :)
<BotaniCar> Zajebi, ako vec idem testirati, idem testirati ovo konkretno, bu'm napravil jedan bekap s i jedan bez te famozne mrezne kompresije 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: scpaj file neki koji je lako kompresibilan
<Mmike> sa upaljenom kompresijom
<BotaniCar> da, ovo s kratkorocnom je uzas .. 
<Mmike> i onda ga skopmresiraj
<Mmike> i opet scpaj s kompresijom
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jelly je dotaknuo srz stvari, ja u stvari ne znam kaj tom softveru znaci "mrezna kompresija" , moram prvo to vidzet, ako je fakat samo "rsync -z" odna sam $dzabe_krecio 
<Mmike> to najcesce nema smisla
<Mmike> iako!
<Mmike> myisam tablice su kompresirane, najcesce
<Mmike> innodb zna imati neku kompresiju
<Mmike> i onda kad, recimo, prebacujes 500+ GB mysql data dir s jednog stroja na drugi, koristit ces pigz
<Mmike> i staviti -c3
<Mmike> znaic, neka majusna kompresija
<Mmike> tak da ti ne ubije CPU
<Mmike> ove kompresirane stvari ce ic kol'ko mreza da, ove koje nisu ce se skopresirat pash dobit i do 400MB/sec na gigabitnoj mrezi
<BotaniCar> ja tu pokusavam bekapirati postgres bazu od ~100GB preko 5mbps linka, pa gledam di da kaj stisnem ( testiram barman ) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kad dobijes pgdump i onda ga pbzipnes, koliko je velik?
<BotaniCar> 100+GB
<Mmike> kak to moze bit? :)
<BotaniCar> ahh, zipan, ~80GB
<Mmike> mljeh
<Mmike> nemas bas indexa, a? :)
<Mmike> a kad pbzipnes datadir?
<BotaniCar> Ne znam 
<BotaniCar> Ne da nemam indexa nego .. ma joj :) 
<Mmike> mosh recimo slozit slavea na remote lokaciji
<Mmike> i onda tamo majmunirat
<BotaniCar> pa, koliko citam, barman napravi WAL archive "tam preko" , pa gledam kak da smanjim vrijeme potrebno za inicijalni transfer, baza nema puno promjena tijekom dana, jednom dnevno ima import ~80MB podataka, ostalo je sutnarija 
<BotaniCar> tak da kad pregrmimm inicijalni transfer nemam brige ; ovo sve kaj sam pitao je bila puka radoznalost, poskakljao me s "network compression"
<Mmike> tar|pigz|nc
<Mmike> za inicijalni transfer
<Mmike> samo budi siguran da na originu imas dovoljno walova da ih slave moze pocet citat nakon kaj inicijalni sync prodje
<Mmike> barman ti opce ne treba
<BotaniCar> super mi je jer ima retention policye u sebi, da ja ne moram brinuti oko toga 
<Mmike> nekaj nije mogo
<Mmike> tj nekaj je sjebavo
<Mmike> nenzam sad, morao bih opet cicat to sve
<Mmike> citat
<BotaniCar> meh, bum se prijavio nakon mjesec dana, onda cu vec imati neko iskustvo, izdali su fanj verzija u zadnjih godinu dana, moglo bi bit' da su pokrpali to kaj je tebe smetalo 
<Mmike> al' to tje sam backup
<Mmike> nije replikacija
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> ne znam, nisam dugo koristio
<Mmike> bed je s tim postgresom sto jednom slozis i onda radi
<Mmike> i onda te nikad ne zovu
<Mmike> i onda eto
<BotaniCar> Za backup mi i treba - za sad ; kad cu imati uvjete, onda cu slagati hot_spare, sad neam s cim 
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Da, tak je bed s pol tog ITa, jednom nekaj slozis , nito ne zove, zaboravis :( 
<Mmike> jel' ti slusas mene i sebe
<Mmike> imas stroj na lokaciji a
<BotaniCar> Imam ! :) 
<Mmike> sorrys
<Mmike> sastanak, pa eto
<Mmike> daklem, imas stroj na lokaciji a
<Mmike> i zelis backupe na dislociranoj lokaciji b
<Mmike> datadir ti je 100 GB
<Mmike> opcija Uno ti je kompresirat tih 100 GB i onda 80 GB gurat na lokaciju B
<Mmike> opcija Due ti je slozit replikaciju izmedju A i B i onda gurat samo promjene 
<Mmike> a na lokaciji B imas barman ili koji vec drek oces da ti radi backupe
<Mmike> kuis?
<BotaniCar> Posteno.
<Mmike> e, a replikaciju s postgresom slozit je fakat jednostavno
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> botanicar
<Mmike> pazi ovo :)
<Mmike> napravio sam neki dummy file sa uuidima
<Mmike> (uuid -n 10000)
<Mmike> skompresirao s gzipom -c2, dobio 644k
<Mmike> onda -c9, dobio 564k
<Mmike> onda sam isao gzipati ovaj od 644k za -c9 i dobio = 492k :)
<BotaniCar> heh ...
<Mmike> a kad sam -c9 gzipao dobio sam = 337k
<Mmike> bzip isto
<Mmike> iako su puno manje razlike
<Mmike> 391k -> 353k (-c2 pa onda -c9)
<Mmike> 406k -> 367k (-c9 pa onda opet -c9)
<Mmike> sa xzom to nije slucaj
<Mmike> xz skompresira na 187k (-c2) onda opet sa c9 = 188k
<Mmike> a -c9 -> -c9 = 178k -> 178l
<BotaniCar> postgres defaultno, kod Fc dumpa trosi gzip ?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> sto je bed, jer utiizira samo jednu jezgru
<Mmike> al' zato kod restorea imas mogucnost u paraleli restoreat objekte
<Mmike> sto je super kad ti se rekreiraju foreign keyevi ili indexi
<BotaniCar> ( kad bih imao indexe ) :D
<Mmike> lol :)
<nicols> MDA
<nicols> DAN ŽALOSTI JE KOD NAS :)
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ? Ponestalo icha, ponestalo picha ? Nema zena ? 
<nicols> u 7-8 godina povjesti tvrtke, crknula nam je prva supermicro ploča :(
<nicols> srrečom, imamo jegera, najeli smo se, kave imamo negraničeno pa ćemo nekako prebolit to
<nicols> ali napit ćemo se definitivno
<BotaniCar> Da, jad i tuga ! :) Suosjecam !
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> dan i ja tebi, cim dobijem ! 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne treba mi puno cca 25kk
<SilverSpace> >(
<BotaniCar> Taman toliko mi je dozvoljeni minus :D
<SilverSpace> od jutra se jebem sa pipom u kuhinji sad malo prije zavrsio
<SilverSpace> slozili frend i ja toplu vodu i sad stara ne pas i frend donese neku polovnu zmontiram jutros i napravim poplavu :)
<SilverSpace> nema druge odem u grad i kupim novu 600kn jebeno
<BotaniCar> O,da , pipe znaju kostat' k'o zlato :) 
<jelly> ||| ?
<jelly> SilverSpace: 600kn je puno za kuhinjsku pipu
<jelly> mislim da sam moju kesnuo oko 400kn u ferotermu
<SilverSpace> jelly: je pipe su 400-500 kuna kineske i godinu dana garancija
<jelly> hrohe buraz (entry level, ali ipak hrohe)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: briem da su te izlevatili: http://www.fero-term.hr/veljaca_2015/
<jelly> (ok, pise se Grohe)
<jelly> BotaniCar: a mislim mos nac i za 1200 i 1800
<jelly> one s tusem i na izvlacenje i kurac palac
<BotaniCar> jelly: htjedo rec' da se slazem s tvojom tvrdnjom da ima jeftinijih , dobrih, pipa
<BotaniCar> Al da su generalno skupe
<jelly> voxort je kinez, ali začudno ok kvalitete, mami smo u puli kupili tuš - kišicu prije 4 godine za 400kn i super je
<SilverSpace> jelly: i neke klimave kad primis za pipu pa uzeo grohe 600 i 5g garancije jebes sto kuna
<jelly> s druge strane, kad sam sebi kupio isti model prošle godine nisam ga nikak uspio montirat da ne curi sa strane :-)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: grohe kosta :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ove kineske su klimave 
<jelly> kako koja
<SilverSpace> ko ga jebe ne mjenjam svaki dan
<jelly> ae
<SilverSpace> mada je i grohe kina tvornica :)
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno 
<jelly> Grohe has six production sites, with locations in Portugal, Thailand, and Canada, along with three in Germany
<SilverSpace> ove visoke mi ne pasu 
<SilverSpace> jer mi nije bas rupa blizu na radnoj povrsini pa mora duza pipa bit 
<SilverSpace> http://www.fero-term.hr/default.aspx?id=7&gid=2.&gid2=2.1.
<SilverSpace> ko ova prva 
<SilverSpace> ova prva je kineska i klimava 
<SilverSpace> odmah sam je otpisao 
<SilverSpace> sljedeca kaj mi je bila ista kaj mi bi pasala je 500kn
<SilverSpace> tako da sam se odlucio za grohe 630 kn 
<SilverSpace> i garanciju 5g
<jelly> to je ok
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> sam da velim
<Mmike> SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG SNIJEG 
<jelly> jebo
<jelly> jeb.al
<SilverSpace> http://live.autosport.com/commentary.php/id/815
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bjelo sranje :)
<SilverSpace> Sauber sa ferrari motorom hm to nesto znaci 
<Mmike> zakaj nema video prijenos testiranja?
<SilverSpace> nikad ga nije bilo 
<SilverSpace> jedino 2013 su dali 
<SilverSpace> mclaren muku muci 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: skay negdje u 20h da samo neki sazetak 
<SilverSpace> drugo nista 
<Mmike> me
<Mmike> ja bi gledo
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> vjeruj i ne samo ti :) 
<SilverSpace> svi kukaju 
<SilverSpace> 1:00pm uk 
<SilverSpace> koliko je to sati 
<SilverSpace> ponoc ?
<pkiller> 14:00
<pkiller> jel zna netko kako na hr tastaturi da napravim one "single quote"
<SilverSpace> zvuci ko usisavac https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXoN41hEfxg
<datase> YouTube: F1 Jerez 2015 Vettel PURE SOUND - 0:01:52 - 202 views - 2 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> kak sam ja razocaran zvukom
<pkiller> o maju ku alt-gr 9 + space ... 
<jelly> SilverSpace: puno ocekujes od hibrida :-)
<Mmike> kakvo je govno ovaj google drive
<Mmike> uzas
<jelly> jel ima sftp ili webdav?
 * nicols mrzi snijeg :(
<obrut> snijeg rulez
<obrut> treba uzivat u svemu, snijegu, suncu...
<nicols> bijela govna padaju :)
<nicols> ko ga voli, u kući mu padao!
<jelly> pitam se dal bi spamassasin radio sa http://bkase.github.io/CUDA-grep/finalreport.html
<BotaniCar> pkiller: ili stisnes gumb na kojem ti je i upitnik :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: steta zvuka naviko :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: da, zato sad stavljaju zvucnike i bass reflex u aute
<Mmike> di je snijeg?
<Mmike> tu vise ne pada :/
<Mmike> tuga pregolema
<Mmike> kre!
<kre> majk!
<obrut> Mmike: padace jos ovog tjedna, bez brige :)
<obrut> nadam se da ce se moci u alpske doline :P
<Mmike> obrut: pozlatile ti se recenice! :) Imam lance spremne, izvjezbao stavljanje, a u petak, nadam se, idemo, kod punice na selo :)
<vileni> jos nisam vidio snijeg za koji trebam lance
<vileni> ali imam ih
 * obrut bome je
<obrut> snijeg/led
<Mmike> vileni: sad kad napada popni se na medvedgrad :)
<Mmike> osim toga, ti se i tak vozis k'o tetka - sava gume ti ne proklizavaju, tko je to vidio! :D
<vileni> lako gore, za dolje me brine vise :)
<BotaniCar> mogu kak postgresu staviti bandwith limit na WAL sync ? 
<vileni> danas i buraz stavlja UG8, da vidim njegove dojmove
<obrut> BotaniCar: u kojem smislu limit ?
 * Mmike isao jedne godine na neki party na sljeme nekud u neki zaboravljeni dom
<Mmike> kraj 9tog mjeseca
<Mmike> dosli gore, pada kisa neka hladno puse
<vileni> ja bi sad do rijeke, ali doslovno sad
<Mmike> isli doma oko 4ujutro, mecava snjezna, zaledjeno
<Mmike> jedva smo u auto usli
<Mmike> ljetne gume
<Mmike> u-zas
<Mmike> vileni: AJMO! :) kaj ima dolje?
<vileni> cura polozila strucni, sad jedu, bez mene
<Mmike> sramota!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mosh, imash onaj delayed kurac nesto u 9.3
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zakaj bi to radio?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zato kaj mi izjede sav bendvit i juzerima ne radi nikaj :) 
<BotaniCar> i, imam 9.1
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ke? pa kol'ko ti to pisanja imas po masteru?:) kaj nisi reko 80M dnevno :)
<SilverSpace> hvala bogu da to bjelo sranje vise ne pada 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: stvar je u tom da mi mrezni bandwith pojede kad radim WAL sync offsite ; a na istom bendvitu imam i webove i kojesta 
<BotaniCar> i, sad me zovu da kojikurac ne mogu pristupiti na YX :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kakav wal sync off site?
<Mmike> kaj to znaci?
<BotaniCar> to znaci da si postgres oce arhivu prekopirati na offsite stroj i u procesu mi zagusi sve drugo
<BotaniCar> radi inicijalni sync, ili kak se to vec ispravno veli :) E, a golemo je :) 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> krivo radis to
<BotaniCar> do tell
<Mmike> zakaj bi postgres WAL kopirao na offsite stroj?
<Mmike> slozi replikaciju, ne WAL shipping
<BotaniCar> ali, ja zelim WAL shipping, ok ? 
<BotaniCar> uvazio sam tvoju primjedbu za replikaciju
<BotaniCar> ali to s ovim nema veze
<Mmike> kak si slozio wal shipping?
<Mmike> sa archive_command?
<Mmike> i unutra scp ili nesto?
<Mmike> ili?
<BotaniCar> rsync, s "--bandwithlimit" , ali cini se da je limit odignorirao
<Mmike> wal shipping je obsolete and stupid, dvojim da ga bas zelis... vjerojatno citas neki stari tutorial 
<Mmike> scp ti je, imho, tu bolji
<Mmike> moj rsync nema tu opciju :)
<BotaniCar> wal shipping ima nadomjestak ( za disaster recovery backup )? 
<Mmike>             --bwlimit=RATE          limit socket I/O bandwidth
<Mmike> mozda si to htio?
<BotaniCar> da ! pricamo o rsyncu ? Stavio sam to nutra, ne jebe me po+ posto
<BotaniCar> "rsync --bwlimit=312 -rltD /var/lib/pgsql/9.1/data/%p postgres@remote.host:/tra/bla/wals/%f"
<Mmike> a kad na ruke to potjeras, imas sex?
<Mmike> btw, bed ti je taj limiting
<Mmike> jer ti wal sync nije gotov dok se ovo ne arhivira
<Mmike> pa onda mosh imat zastajkivanja
<Mmike> idem doma
<jelly> https://soundcloud.com/woodman/ona-se-budi-shomy-woodman 
<SilverSpace> yah
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcGWVIXxAMM 
<datase> YouTube: Tajči - Moj mali je opasan - Original Video Spot 1990 - 0:03:08 - 1,341,549 views - 1745 likes / 56 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B87Q2BaCEAArJWr.jpg:large
<Mmike> jelly, TO
<Mmike> rokekoke
<Mmike>     FlavorsExtraSpecsNegativeTestJSON)                                FAIL
<Mmike>     FlavorsExtraSpecsNegativeTestXML)                                 FAIL
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> svi su mi testovi 'FAIL'
<Mmike> to je indikativno, jelde?
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> http://ti.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E1%89%B5%E1%88%9D%E1%88%85%E1%88%AD%E1%89%B2
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> http://www.jutarnji.hr/dolazi-snjezna-vijavica-veci-dio-hrvatske-od-cetvrtka-ce-biti-zameten--padat-ce-i-za-vikend/1288583/
<Mmike> wakka wakka
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/bespotrebno-potrosili-28-milijuna-kuna-a-nitko-nece-odgovarati/799054.aspx
<Mmike> erm, krivo
<Mmike> http://www.openstack.org/software/
<Mmike> ama
<Mmike> odustajem
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> od ubuntu
<SilverSpace> bijelo sranje jaoooooooooooooooo
<Mmike> ja kad se preselim u veci stan sam cu imat veci nered
<Mmike> uzas
<jelly> VEJTE SNEGOVI
<Mmike> jelly, "vejte snezi"
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWOiJ_8drmA
<datase> YouTube: Zana-Vejte snegovi - 0:04:20 - 1,564,852 views - 2856 likes / 46 dislikes
<Mmike> eh
 * Mmike stands defeated
<SilverSpace> go go Vettel
<Mmike> SilverSpace, se moze di iskopat koje je vrijeme u dzerezu napravio sauber-bmw iz 2006te?
<SilverSpace> hm vjerojatno moze 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mada mislim da tada nije bilo testiranja 
<Mmike> http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2006/9/4980.html
<SilverSpace> ?? hm 
<Mmike> kubica i vettel
<SilverSpace> i bila je drugacija staza 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije bio vettel sa kubicom 
<SilverSpace> on im je bio treci vozac 
<Mmike> "Robert Kubica and Sebastian Vettel were on track for BMW Sauber on Tuesday, as the team began a three-day test at the Jerez circuit in Spain"
<Mmike> "Kubica was the quicker of the two, the Pole clocking a best time of 1m 17.566s from his 86 laps. Vettel racked up 66 laps, the German’s fastest a 1m 18.931s. "
<SilverSpace> i kad se ono kubica zabio u zid vettel ga zamjenio jednu utrku 
<SilverSpace> http://www.f1technical.net/news/1766
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2006/1/3928.html
<SilverSpace> 1:18 
<SilverSpace> cca 2 sec su sporiji 
<SilverSpace> mozda i manje 
<SilverSpace> ovi danas su dosta brzi od proslogodisnjih 
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://www.moto123.com/imprimer_article.spy?artid=73914
<Mmike> kaj nije vettel 1:22 npravio?
<SilverSpace> 1m20.984s
<SilverSpace> jedini kaj je uspio spustiti ispod 21
<SilverSpace> joj kaj bi volio da se vettel bori za titulu ove godine :) alfonso bi rezao zile 
<SilverSpace> formula1.com ima dosta toga http://www.formula1.com/news/headlines/2006/1/
<SilverSpace> new virtualbox-4.3.18
<SilverSpace> danas stigo 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B872hj2IAAATm1u.jpg:large
<SilverSpace> kaze kimi Cijeli paket je dosta bolji od onoga s kojim smo završili prošlu godinu
<obrut> SilverSpace: dvojka narucena :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-04
<jelly> ha. latest ... Chrome (embedded), Chromium-based browsers - PPAPI	16.0.0.296;  
<jelly> You have version 16,0,0,305 installed
<jelly> obrut: kolko je dodje sa shippingom i svim?
<jelly> s/je/te/
<BotaniCar> da, kad potjeram na ruke imam sex ( prihvati limit ) 
 * jelly skoro uvijek ima sex na ruke :-|
<ivoks> jutro
<tonil> jutro ivoks 
<BotaniCar> Znate ono kad na slici stavljate strelice da, za primjer, naglasite nekom dijelove screenshota ? Se mogu kak te strelice zamijeniti pimpekima ? 
<tonil> ivoks, jel ovo svicarac polako pada
<tonil> i dolar isto
<ivoks> ako pada, onda je Draghijev trik uspio
<ivoks> kamo srece
<tonil> pada pada
<tonil> euro stoji stabilno
<tonil> zieg heil!
<ivoks> al mora drasticno pasti
<ivoks> dolar je jos uvijek puno preko 6
<ivoks> trebao bi biti na 5.5
<ivoks> onda smo izasli iz krize
<tonil> http://www.xe.com/currencycharts/?from=USD&to=HRK&view=1W
<ivoks> treba gledati na godisnjoj razini
<ivoks> a to je tuzno
<ivoks> da, palo je, ali ne moze se to zakljuciti nakon jednog dana
<ivoks> treba proci barem tjedan-dva, mozda i mjesec
<ivoks> http://www.vecernji.hr/media/cache/18/e3/18e3174ec7989d94e6f6b20cda4453d4.jpg
<ivoks> kaj je on radio...?
<tonil> ivoks, koji k
<tonil> ima li puna snimka nadzorne
<ivoks> https://twitter.com/nycjim/status/562828436952326144/photo/1
<ivoks> http://mashable.com/2015/02/03/taipei-plane-river/
<tonil> kinezi
<tonil> odma sam naslutio
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MMzCwzXMQY
<datase> YouTube: 大驚!!! 出大事了~~20150204-10:50 親眼目睹復興航空B22816墜落 - 0:00:21 - 8,030 views - 601 likes / 269 dislikes
<ivoks> on je vec padao
<tonil> a mozda je i cg
<tonil> nemogu ovak razaznat
<tonil> http://time.com/3694917/tawian-transasia-plane-crash-taipei/
<tonil> hm
<tonil> dobro ga je zabio
<tonil> ivoks, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlR5wn3mIFE
<datase> YouTube: pervan - serbus zagreb - 0:02:38 - 194,184 views - 629 likes / 28 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Ono kad imam brzu mrezu nego diskove .. :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VTJyGSENnZY
<datase> YouTube: Bijelo Dugme - 1979 Sve ce to, mila moja, prekriti ruzmarin, snjegovi i sas - 0:07:50 - 294,627 views - 860 likes / 16 dislikes
<tonil> ovaj pervan je zakon https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_VA6TSFBVs
<datase> YouTube: Pervan Zuhra Bre Bre rap - 0:02:49 - 58,493 views - 237 likes / 19 dislikes
<SilverSpace> dan
<tonil> pervan kraljina
<tonil> da bar obnovi vecernju skolu al sa starom ekipom
<tonil> gledam sad klipove po youtubu i pišam
<BotaniCar> "stara ekipa" je do sad ostarila i propala 
<tonil> al on je vizionar
<tonil> ovo sve je danas sta se događa je predvidio prije 25 godina
<obrut> jelly: sam rpi je 38.5 EUR, postarina 5 EUR... posto nas je vise u narudzbi, cijena dostave pada :)
<SilverSpace> pervan danas vise nema kerozina 
<BotaniCar> Pervan mi je u zivo uvijek isao na kitnjak, nervozni bezobraznik. 
<jelly> obrut: oh well, javi ak ces opet narucivat :-)
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj rpi narucio :)
<obrut> nego sto :) nisam mogo odolit :)
<obrut> gle, ipak win10 radi na tome :PPP
<SilverSpace> uh lol
<jelly> antireklama
<obrut> bas me zanima hocu li doci u napast isprobati i taj win10 :)
<obrut> nekak sumnjam, al opet... :)
<vileni> sve treba probati
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> ja bi neku balerinu 
<obrut> SilverSpace: evo jedna za tebe http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR4ATJ0cWSpz8wEycXfVlxYQf5BQ4sbXzUPcHHaiFlWUu_4wEE
<SilverSpace> obrut: jebo daj vecu sliku corav sam :)
<obrut> pa i bolje da ne vidis :)
<Mmike> obrut: kaki cpu ima novi rpi?
<jelly> Mmike: malo brzi, i generaciju noviji
<jelly> i moze vrtit debian armhf a ne crappy raspbian build
<obrut> Mmike: ARM Cortex-A7 .. quad core
<obrut> ima i gigu rama sad
<SilverSpace> sad ce i Mmike kupit nazad rpi :)
<jelly> kak nazad?
<SilverSpace> kupio pa prodao 
<jelly> pa nije isti hardver, na ovom mozes nesto i vrtit
<SilverSpace> jelly: da ovo je vec nesto steta kaj nisu stavili 2g rama 
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> necu
<Mmike> ne isplati se to kupit, rekao bih
<Mmike> ja bi radije onu mgicu
<Mmike> ili kak vec
<SilverSpace> banana pi je bolji 
<obrut> SilverSpace: imaju zlovenci bananapi na akciji sad
<SilverSpace> ima sata
<Mmike> kajje bananapi?
<jelly> allwinner A20 SOC
<SilverSpace> http://www.bananapi.com/
<jelly> dual core, isto samo 1GB memorije, ali ima lvds, hdmi, vga, tv-in, camera-in, ethernet, sata port
<jelly> i nesto sitno h.264 akceleracije za dekodiranje _i_ kodiranje
<SilverSpace> http://www.bananapi.com/index.php/component/content/article?layout=edit&id=59
<SilverSpace> ovo cu si sigurno ubost za router 
<jelly> nije to za router
<SilverSpace> jelly: zasto ne 
<jelly> nemre gurati puno megabajata 
<jelly> ak hoces router / wireless AP, kupi router, neki koji ima i 5GHz i n i ac support
<SilverSpace> jelly: ako me zadovoljava sad tp link i usb hard onda je ovo puno bolje 
<jelly> ako te zadovoljava tp-link onda ne moras kupiti ovo
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ako te ovo kaj imas zadovoljava, onda ti novo uopce ne treba ; a ako te ne zadovoljava - dobio si dobar savjet 
<jelly> to je A20 plocica + ethernet switch chip
<jelly> izgleda dobro na papiru, ali ak ti treba router ima puno boljih opcija za te pare
<ivoks> kinezi mi idu na jetra
<SilverSpace> jelly: nisam u zadnje vrijeme gledao ima li router sa 3.0 usbom 
<Mmike> ivoks:  :)))))))))))))))))))))
<SilverSpace> sporo citanje preko usb harda mi je sad na tp linku 
<Mmike> ja ih sam ne razumijem jos :)
<jelly> SilverSpace: sta bi radio sa usb3?  ionako u praksi neces imati preko 25-30MB/s na wirelessu
<jelly> a ima http://www.protis.hr/products/details/ac750-dual-band-wireless-router-mediatek-433mbps-at-5ghz--300mbps-at-24ghz-80211acabgn1-10100m-wan--4-10100m-lan-wireless-onoff-1-usb-20-port-internal-antenna/89207 i slicnih po 300-400kn
<SilverSpace> wireless je usko grlo 
<ivoks> Mmike: nemoj ih ni pokusavati razumjeti
<BotaniCar> "Zakon o kreditnim institucijama (ZOKI)" # placem
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10557208_10153088745069630_6400428587452008069_n.jpg?oh=5309c8e45fa8407658ca060c0e830042&oe=555F8B53 # Europe puts Greece on e-bay (noone bids) 
<Mmike> ivoks:  ne kuzim eda i bruksa, ili ih fakat kuze ili se prave da ih kuze pa to nekak ispadne, eto, k'o da se kuze :)
<BotaniCar> Niste kuzatori, that simple :) 
<ivoks> ma kuze ih
<ivoks> naravno da ih kuze
<ivoks> ti moras dva put prevodit
<ivoks> i onda se izgubis
<ivoks> oni prevode jednom
<ivoks> ne brini, to je sve normalno
<BotaniCar> Ja . ja trebam top! Da u njega turim ove kaj mi u tijelo maila embedaju slikice, pa ocekuju da nekak procitam kaj pise na njima 
<ivoks> za 3-4 godine ce sve biti ok :)
<Mmike> <gema> have you guys seen the TransAsia plane crash? :(
<Mmike> <gavin> gema, near my place.
<Mmike> fook :)
<Mmike> glede onog avijona od jutros
<Mmike> ivoks: ja xui svaki put zicam da na ircu pricamo jer ju nist ne kuzim kad pricamo u zivo... a u Londonu kad smo bili na onim karaokama mi je nesh objasnjavala i valjala se od smijeha, a ja, k'o tutlek. A ovi me gledaju i umiru od smijeha isto jer kuze da nist ne kuzim :)
<ivoks> xui je... luda cura
<ivoks> Legalizacija primjene marihuane u medicinske svrhe u Hrvatskoj, što s nestrpljenjem očekuju oboljeli od multiple skleroze i drugih teških bolesti, realizirat će se najranije u rujnu, doznaje se u Ministarstvu zdravlja
<SilverSpace> izbori
<BotaniCar> Jos da si mogu kupiti 5 grama zize na kiosku i platiti porez, umjesto da hranim kriminalce .. 
<obrut> Mmike: pada !
<obrut> snijeg je li, ne avion
<Mmike> http://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2015/feb/04/transasia-plane-crash-lands-in-taiwan-river-rolling-coverage
<Mmike> BotaniCar: budes skoro, ne brini
<Mmike> obrut: pa ono, tak tak, sad vise bas i ne
<Mmike> bude opet popodne
<Mmike> taman kad cu do  mirke i ivoksa ic :)
<jelly> huh, otkad je Guardian na .com mjesto .co.uk
<SilverSpace> govno pada 
<Mmike> ti bokca, pa krilo aviona je zakvacilo onaj kombi ispred!
<BotaniCar> Koja sam faca, pricam s tipom koji je po funkciji "General Administration of Quality Supervision, Inspection and Quarantine of the People's Republic of China" # IPAK IMAJU QA!!!
<BotaniCar> Apropo kineza, jel :D
<Mmike> jel' ga razumijes? :)
<BotaniCar> Onak, ojadno :) 
<BotaniCar> Razabirem da je spaljen, ali to je sve :) 
<SilverSpace> http://www.androidpit.com/switch-from-iphone-to-android
<nicols> dobra večer!
<BotaniCar> Bok
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD4wcn-fc4s
<datase> YouTube: F1 2015 - Ted's Notebook - 1st Test Day Three - 0:13:02 - 1,422 views - 69 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> koja ljepa ferrari kucica
<Mmike> instalirao wine
<Mmike> i ovaj dovuko msttfcorefonst
<Mmike> i sad mi fontovi u chromeu/firefoxu nisu vise oni isti
<Mmike> pa jebemti
<jelly> ali sad su "pravi" koji bi trebali biti, ne?
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ja iamm neki defekt
<Mmike> naviknem se na kaj bilo
<Mmike> al' onda mi to promjeni
<Mmike> pucao bih
<BotaniCar> Nije to defekt, starkeljo, dodje s godinom proizvodnje :)
<Mmike> pazi ovo :)
<Mmike> sestricni na moru susjed srusio zid 
<Mmike> jer je zabrijao da je to njegova zemlja
<Mmike> i sranje napravio
<Mmike> i sad ova ga tuzila
<Mmike> i sad rociste sutkinja zakaze za danas
<Mmike> i sestricna posalje dopis da jel' se moze odgodit za mjesec-dva, mala beba, doji, ima operaciju (manju neku) tjedan dana prije, blabla
<Mmike> sutkinja ju odjebe, da je ona tuzitelj a ne tuzeni i da nek ne sere
<Mmike> sestricna ode dolje 
<Mmike> dan prije, jel
<Mmike> i na dan rocista sutkinja otkaze isto jer - pada kisa
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> Isss
<SilverSpace> http://live.autosport.com/commentary.php/id/816
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ah ja sam tek iz cetvrtog rocista doso na sud isto tako nekak se poklopilo 
<SilverSpace> uzas 
<Mmike> ma da, al' zamisli ti kravetinu
<SilverSpace> i to u zagrebu 
<SilverSpace> i svaki puta slovenac doso u zg i uzeo troskove 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nema pravo na putne troskove ?
<SilverSpace> ili to samo svjedoci
<SilverSpace> brijem ja da ce ferrari bit ove godine dobar :)
<nicols> Mmike: pa moraš imat msttfcorefonst ... hrpa websajtova je dizajnirana s tim fontovima
<nicols> load average 249.99 :D
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/adblock-plus-naplacuje-propustanje-oglasa/139982.aspx
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> jel tko od vas uopce koristi operu? to odavno nisam probao
<SilverSpace> Kimi Raikkonen Ferrari 1m22.537s
<SilverSpace> hm i on brzi od mecke
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B88ejT2IEAAyx8t.jpg:large
<ivoks>  U slučaju da iz bilo kojeg razloga ne uspijete generirati pdf dokument, ovdje možete preuzeti dokument u .odt formatu.
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja ju jos povremeno na androidu trosim, ostala mi je iz vremena dok je ona imala onaj "opera sync" a drugi browseri nisu 
<BotaniCar> Nda, ima i onu foru da renderira sadrzaj na serveru, a ne na klijentu, to zna bit' zgodno
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: neni je bila na pocetku fora kaj sam sve imao u njoj postu irc itd :)
<BotaniCar> Meni je fora i dalje, samo kaj sam postao googletov vazal, pa po inerciji trosim chrome 
<nicols> chromoljupci, pogledajte ovo: https://vivaldi.com/
<nicols> operu mini ja isto imam instaliranu ali trošim ju jako rijetko na mob-u
<SilverSpace> nicols: kaj je to 
<SilverSpace> vivaldi
<BotaniCar> Tech preview ? Kaj, placaju testiranje ? :)
<SilverSpace> meni je vazno da mi neki nadojebi na pregledniku rade 
<SilverSpace> rob navike :)
<jelly-home> vivaldi je novi burazer, sa starim operinim enđinom
<jelly-home> (onim koji su imali do cca opera 12-13)
<nicols> vivaldi razvijaju ljudi koji su napisali operu, ali je chromium based
<BotaniCar> Stos, zakaj se zajebavaju ? U guglu im nisu dali radno mjesto ?:D
<nicols> a tko će to znat
<nicols> sviđa mi se dizajn
<jelly-home> nadobudni i žao im ok kôda?
<nicols> možda misle da će jednog dana oni bit tu gdje je gugl sada, a ljudi koji rade u guglu će prelazit k njima :D
 * jelly-home je koristio operu do 2012
<BotaniCar> nda, ovo "zao im ok koda" je dobar motivator.
<jelly-home> ali ništa se više nije renderiralo kak spada u njoj, a firefox je dobio mouse gesture i vertikalne tabove i ajmo-reć ok shorcute
<BotaniCar> O, Vrutak mi se prijavio u e-katalog :) Mozda se skompam s nekim pa dobijem popust na cugu :D
<jelly-home> koji je to vrag e-katalog
<BotaniCar> Nesmim rec tu :) 
<BotaniCar> ce te spamnem na msg :) 
<ivoks> evo novog
<ivoks> https://github.com/dotnet/coreclr
<ivoks> .NET Core Runtime (CoreCLR)
<ivoks> Linux
<datase> ivoks: net takes no arguments
<ivoks> datase .up .yours
<BotaniCar> datase: thank you ! :) 
<SilverSpace> zgodan nadojeb za rpi http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTAwMFgxMDAw/z/QukAAOSwQJhUe8Yj/$_57.JPG
<SilverSpace> koliko bi ja para mogo utrosit za elektroniku :) cudo jedno 
<nicols> http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i145/nbelavic/top_zps60f8b3d4.png
<BotaniCar> mislim da ti je server pod stresom. Poli ga neim jakim alkoholom :) 
<SilverSpace> nicols: cim to gnjavis server :)
<obrut> trebo bi ja poslat top od servera koji trenutno stresem... moram vidjet gdje mi je bottleneck, sumnjam na postgres :P
<BotaniCar> obrut: kome ces slat ? Znamo si svi zgazit' servere, al ajde ih popravi ! /me otpuze pod kamen mrmljajuci nesto o bahatim razvojnicima 
<obrut> :)
<obrut> kreiro sam 300 GB ram disk (tmpfs), slozio postgres gore i nado se da ce stvar puno brze radit, kad ono malo brze :P sad gledam sto jos gdje optimizirat
<BotaniCar> Izbaci postgres u cjelini ! 300GB moze i u text fajlu stajat' ( ako nemas indexe , kao ja, zaista ti je isti kua ) :)
<jelly-home> taj postgres nista ne valja?
<jelly-home> ORAKL!!!
<obrut> sve je vec slozeno za PG pa onak, ne da mi se mijenjat sve... mogo bi komotno drzat sve u memoriji pa tamo odvrtit obrade i sve
<SilverSpace> Kupio MacBook na eBayu, a dobio samo fotku laptopa
<SilverSpace> iš
<obrut> BotaniCar: trebaju indeksi za obradu nakon utakanja :)
<SilverSpace> zasto vi ljudi(administratori) patite od brzine?
<SilverSpace> brza voznja je sigurna voznja u smrt
<jelly-home> čekati da računalo nešto obavi je TLAKA
<vileni> meni je tlaka cekati da ljudi nesto obave
<vileni> racunalu kazes, i ono te slusa manje vise
<obrut> SilverSpace: kad imas obrade koje trebaju biti gotove sto prije, a traju mjesec-dva onda oces to ubrzat :)
<jelly-home> bah, kad neko veli da treba biti "sto prije" onda ga pitam koliko novaca gubimo s time
<jelly-home> fuck "sto prije"
<BotaniCar> agreed
<BotaniCar> uvijek i sve , svima, treba "jos juce", dok ne propitas oko noFcih
<jelly-home> jel bitnije od toga da se izdaju racuni?  Da ne radi internet?
<jelly-home> nije?  Onda ne jebi sa "sto prije"
<jelly-home> (zapravo: najbitnije je da iptv radi za vrijeme tekme, internet i racuni su manje bitni od toga ;-)
<BotaniCar> Da, sve je manj bitno od izbjegavanja bijesa navijaca :) 
<SilverSpace> hm uvijek su novci u pitanju 
 * SilverSpace sad kuzi zasto uvijek kukate :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: to jednostavno nije istina, neke stvari mogu ne raditi 1-2-6-12 mjeseci ili uopce i nitko ne primijeti, i onda kad primijeti dodje "hitno, hitno"
<BotaniCar> Na primjer, ticketing uopce ne mora raditi ! ( https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10649635_10205152938292746_3139912114355385589_n.jpg?oh=6cd7454a695c51589fe757eaf9477677&oe=5564BC68&__gda__=1430834199_987fedb70fee179ccd7609f1edb8a7e9 ) 
<SilverSpace> tak bi si sad roknuo jedno pivo 
<SilverSpace> jaooooo
<jelly-home> ko ti brani
<jelly-home> giht?
<SilverSpace> yep
<jelly-home> onda jednu travaricu da ubijes dusevnu bol sto ne smijes pivu
 * nicols pije jägermeister
 * BotaniCar pije kavu previse, ali nema nmikaj drugo ,pa .. 
<nicols> kava je zlo, pogotovo kad je na poslu besplatna u neograničenim količinama, a caffe aparat je u mom uredu :D
<jelly-home> nijemac koji radi tu u ofisu veli da jegera tamo piju penzici, alkosi
<jelly-home> a meni to fino
<nicols> bole me džon šta švabe piju ... njima je loza delikatesa :)
<jelly-home> istarska s rudom
<BotaniCar> Bas, di svabu pitati za ista sto nije pivo :)
<SilverSpace> jebo vip nemam ugovor sa njima istekao mi i sad me svaki dan gnjavesmsom sa ponudama za produljenje 
<SilverSpace> jeger mi ne valja bolji mi je GP
<vileni> nicols: jel barem neki posteni aparat? :)
<nicols> vileni: lavazza
<vileni> opa
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfEXTK4lWyk
<datase> YouTube: Why Men Seem Creepy - 0:04:28 - 318,464 views - 6855 likes / 190 dislikes
<nicols> to je onaj "na ampule"
<jelly-home> nicols: posto placate ampule?
<jelly-home> cek... koga pitam :-D
<jelly-home> DISREGARD THAT
<nicols> li fina je kavica, samo treba apartat redovito mijenjat, dofuraju nam očišćeni pa zamijene
<nicols> a?
<nicols> nemam pojma koliko plaćamo, budem škicnul račun kad frajer slijedeći put donese :)
 * jelly-home je na trenutak pomislio da mu je nicols kolega
<BotaniCar> lol
<SilverSpace> nicols: mozda ti moj prijatelj fura aparat iz lavazze :)
<SilverSpace> zdravac 
<Mmike> ivoks: bogme si mi dinamitku napravio :) K'o raketa sam doso tu di jesam :)
<BotaniCar> koje je ovaj kanal selo,svak svakog zna :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/vec-60ak-zarazenih-epidemija-ospica-se-siri-doznajemo-gdje-ima-najvise-zarazenih/799243.aspx
<ivoks> mislim da cu ici doma raditi ostatak dana :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nda... a gotovo smo istrijebili tu bolest
<BotaniCar> Mislim da cu iducoj osobi za koju cujem da nije cijepila dijete odvaliti cveger
<ivoks> treba im naplatiti lijecenje
<BotaniCar> Sve sam skloniji fizickom nasilju iako si u pravu - samar po novcaniku se duze pamti
<nicols> SilverSpace: neznam kak se ovaj lik zove, meni je u imeniku pod "kava"
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: si vidio Pescenica 
<ivoks> ?
<SilverSpace> izvor zaraze 
<SilverSpace> ferrari razvaljuje http://live.autosport.com/commentary.php/id/816
<SilverSpace> svi su iznenadeni brzinom ferraria 
<Mmike> zakaj dolar ide gore?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> dolje?
<Mmike> kaj se desava?
<Mmike> nemre to tako!
<Mmike> SilverSpace: :) jojjoojjoj :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nekaj su se uzjebali i oko ciejne nafte, mozda je vezano
<SilverSpace> kimi 1'20.840
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj, placa ugovorena u USD ? Muahahahaa
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mora dolar past na 5,5 koliko i vrijedi
<SilverSpace> sve su to drugo napuhavanja 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nemoj placu ugovarati na drugu valutu
<ivoks> uvijek na kune
<ivoks> ili eure
<ivoks> nikako ne na dolare
<ivoks> neka ti sjedne u dolarima, to je ok, ali neka ti uplate u protuvrijednosti kuna
<ivoks> dakle, velis im da ti je placa 30.000kn il koliko vec, pa nek se oni zajebavaju s dolarima
<ivoks> ostalo je sve lutrija
<SilverSpace> hm
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nisam do sad nikad sklapao poslove koje sam izvodio u RH u valuti koja nije kuna! Ni kredite, pa se (za)sad smijem svima :9
<BotaniCar> bas kak velis, sve drugo je lutrija
<Mmike> nesmijes u .hr placas u ne-kunama
<Mmike> it is against the law!
<BotaniCar> ( if you're not a bank)
<Mmike> i ak si bank
<Mmike> nema, mora bit u kunama
<BotaniCar> Kaj nemrem dogovarati u cemu mi drago, dok god je sama transakcija provedena u kunskoj protuvrijednosti ?
<Mmike> <Mmike> nesmijes u .hr placas u ne-kunama
<BotaniCar> Vidio sam da tipkas gramaticki neispravno i prvi put :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> drago mi je da se razumijemo :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_48051.jpg&width=618
<Mmike> metermu, svaki put kad na ini tocim auto se trese k'o da sam mu parkinsona natocio
<BotaniCar> ja fakat ne kuzim kak je ovaj svije postavljen da ti ja uvijek moram nekaj kontra lupit: ja redovno tocim na INAi, jer mi 200kn njihovog goriva potraje 20km duze od konkurentskog ... je*ena misterija 
<BotaniCar> doduse, moj auto je kopija "prave stvari", a ti imas "pravu stvar", mozda je tvoja mazga osjetljivija na neki drek
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: stvar je u fontu :)
<nicols> el se ovdeka više o autima nego o ubuntutu priča? :)
<jelly-home> vidi topik
<nicols> pih
<nicols> evo da budem malo oftopičan: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ubuntu
<Mmike> :D
 * jelly-home izbjegava urban dictionary i pretpostavlja da gore pise "stara africka rijec za 'ne znam konfigurirat debian'"
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Mmike> "A vote of 382-128 in the UK's House of Commons gave approval for a procedure that allows the creation of babies using DNA from three parents"
<Mmike> dobro
<Mmike> koji kufer?
<Mmike> jelly-home: pa sad nek' ti netko vjeruje da to nisi tamo procitao :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: uzmes stanicu od donora koji radi ispravna jajasca i dobre mitohondrije, i unutra tutnes jezgru od dvoje "roditelja"
<jelly-home> i onda imas jezgreni DNA od dvije osobe, i mitohondrijski od trece
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> jel to GMO ili krizanje?
<ivoks> prije GMO
<jelly-home> ni jedno
<ivoks> krizanje svakako nije
<ivoks> ali GMO je
<ivoks> jer se genetska struktura modificira
<jelly-home> definicija GMO se razlikuje od doslovnog znacenja
<ivoks> A genetically modified organism (GMO) is any organism whose genetic material has been altered using genetic engineering techniques.
<jelly-home> po tome su i hibridi i krizanci gmo
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> ali je uvrnuto
<jelly-home> svaka transfuzija krvi i kostane srzi od primatelja radi chimeru, kaj sad
<jelly-home> i u sebi ima DNA od jos jedne osobe
<ivoks> nije to isto
<ivoks> i riba koju jedes ima dna
<ivoks> pa se tvoj dna ne mijenja
<ivoks> tako da transfuzija krvi je na kraju krajeva ista stvar
<ivoks> a kostana srz se transplatira samo kada je ista kao i tvoja
<SilverSpace> bastard
<jelly-home> ivoks: jos gore nego da se mijenja, zamjenjuje se i ti imas u nekim stanicama jedan, a u nekim drugi dna
<Mmike> polimultilatentni dnator :)
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: navodno ima neke makete/modeli ferrarija na 50% popusta u chipoteci
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ima i figuricu vettela unutra :D
<jelly-home> to ne znam
<jelly-home> al kolega je popravljao neki hardver pa je vidio tamo neke stvari na popustu
<jelly-home> alzo neke star wars modele
<SilverSpace> Mmike: neka ga ;)
 * Mmike slusa Jezevu kucicu
<Mmike> u muzikalnoj izvedbi
<Mmike> "Poci cu s tobom jer volim salu, hocu da vidim Jeza budalu!"
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti jedva cekas da krenes u prvi razred :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> brijem da da :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/lov-na-jeftine-drzavne-stanove-za-103-kvadrata-u-centru-zagreba-samo-1500-kuna-mjesecno/1289058/
<SilverSpace> evo ivoks fulao stan :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) http://is.gd/JG96Pe
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ROTFL :)
<Mmike> hrvojem!
<Mmike> kak da disejblam automounter?
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> melita, http://imgur.com/gallery/H9PxC5v
<Mmike> melita, de shareaj to thunderu, plz :)
<SilverSpace> Kodi 14.1 Helix Bugfix release
<Mmike> http://www.flexjobs.com/blog/post/100-top-companies-with-remote-jobs-in-2015/
<Mmike> canonical unutar top100 :)
<Mmike> eh, kodi
<Mmike> vise mi ne playa sve yubito filmeke
<Mmike> k'o da je neki bed s codecima
<Mmike> imam zvuk, nemam sliku
<Mmike> a prije je radilo
<Mmike> (znam 100% jer dete gleda te jedne te iste crtice)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kako gledas youtube 
<SilverSpace> plugin 
<SilverSpace> ili si ih skinuo
<Mmike> plugin 
<Mmike> onaj video addon
<vileni> send video to xbmc video plugin?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> youtube addon
<vileni> jesi ovo probao https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/play-to-xbmckodi/fncjhcjfnnooidlkijollckpakkebden?hl=en
<markosejic> izasao ti je 14.1
<Mmike> vileni, nisam, al' to mi je komplikovano
<Mmike> a i brijem da je istsa stvar
<Mmike> xbmc playa video, ne taj extension
<SilverSpace> stavio na android i radi 14.1
<Mmike> a veli
<Mmike> velim
<Mmike> od one hrpe baltazara na jubitou
<Mmike> pola ih ne radi
<Mmike> prije su radili svi
<SilverSpace> cudno 
<Mmike> beh
<Mmike> autosuspendo se sad
<Mmike> neda mi se ic palit to
<jelly-home> Mmike: pitanje dal dobivas iste kodeke po defaultu kao prije
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> nesh je tu sprljatno
<Mmike> iako sam samo upgarde napravio
<jelly-home> gugl svako malo mijenja, neki dan su presli na html5 po defaultu
<jelly-home> a 1080p nemrem dobit h264 stream nikak da ga jebes zadnjih 6+ mjeseci
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> meni i tak taj 1080p je sav sstrzan u linuxu
<Mmike> i na laptopu i na desktopu
<Hrki> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/trava-ne-steti-mozgu-alkohol-je-problem/799307.aspx
<Hrki> Osim zaključka o tome da marihuana ne uzrokuje (štetne) promjene na mozgu, te da ne smanjuje kvocijent inteligencije, kako su neke studije "dokazale", eksperiment je pokazao da alkohol, koji je uglavnom društveno prihvaćen i legalan, itekako štetno utječe na ljudski mozak. 
<Hrki> u cemu je onda problem ?
<jelly-home> u tome što očekuješ logiku od političara
<Hrki> pa dobro, nek zabrane i alkohol onda
<jelly-home> meni ok!
<Hrki> ili moraju nesto stoki dati?
<Hrki> a vidi ovog glupana
<Hrki> "Radije bih ako moram birati da me vozi pijani vozač nego napušeni.
<Hrki> Travu ne koristim jer je kod nas dostupno uglavnom smeće koje te uspava i sjebe večer. To nije moj đir. 
<Hrki> Nije problem u alkoholu nego u alkoholičarima i što vi više propagirali marihuanu to su manje šanse da je opet konzumiram. 
<Hrki> Moj apel svima vama, pustite travu nek se klinci zabavljaju a vi malo stariji i nadam se pametniji ne trošite velike pare na gluposti."
<Hrki> on bi radije da ga vozi pijani vozac :D
<Hrki> koji debil
<Hrki> pa nema sanse da napusen nesto skrivis jer onda vozis kao pickica :D
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> ti citas komentare?
<Mmike> zasto? :)
<Hrki> pa jer me nasmiju ;)
<Hrki> koliko i razljute ;)
<jelly-home> Mmike: umjesto alkohola, da si smanji IQ
<Hrki> haha :D
<Hrki> neka zabrane i internet
<Hrki> jer unistava mozak
<SilverSpace> da bas 
<SilverSpace> i pijanac nece reci da je ovisnik i da mu steti alkohol
<SilverSpace> tako i napuseni nikad nece priznati da mu steti 
<Hrki> pa ja priznam da steti, kaj se tice kratkorocnih pamcenja
<Hrki> ali to opet ovisi o covjeku
<Hrki> ja sam recimo najspaljeniji u drustvu, a najmanje pusim
<Hrki> mozda bas zato...
<Hrki> ali evo, pusim vec 15 godina i nisam ovisam
<Hrki> tako da sam im i tu glupu tezu pobio :D
<Hrki> i kad ne pusim 2 mjeseca, opet mi je mozak u fullu
<SilverSpace> Hrki: oko mene ih je bilo dosta i alkosa i travara i razno raznih ovisnika i ni jedan nije vise medu zivima i sad ti reci da ne steti
<Mmike> eztv.it crko :/
<Mmike> opet :/
<Hrki> Mmike: freshon.tv
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj je to 
<Mmike> ima i eztv.ch
<Mmike> a za serije
<Mmike> Hrki, thnx
<Hrki> treba ti invite :)
<vileni> meni ne radi nijedan eztv trenutacno
<Hrki> ali je mocan tracker za serije
<Hrki> imas i onaj tvtorrents.com
<Hrki> tj vidim da je i to down od 1.5
<vileni> ja imam sickrage sa 3-4 providera, ni neznam vecinu vremna otkuda skida
<Hrki> tj 5.1
<SilverSpace> kaj vi skidate ?
<SilverSpace> pih
<markosejic> gledao sam true detective 1 sezonu nije lose
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: tip osobe koja je podlozna ovisnosti ce si vec naci _nesto_ o cemu ce biti ovisan.  To ne govori puno o tome sto je gore, i koja droga radi vece a koja manje probleme
<jelly-home> al naravno da se na heroin mozes navuci s jednim sutom, pa je neke stvari bolje nikad ne probati
<Hrki> jelly-home: nemozes
<Hrki> ali sa 3-4 mozes
<Hrki> to ti opet ovisi o osobi
<Hrki> ja ih jako puno znam koji se povremeno puknu
<Hrki> nikad si nebi mislio za njih XD
<Hrki> prakticki dok pogleas, evo mogu sebe za primjer uzeti
<Hrki> znaci mogu 2 godine konstantno duvati
<jelly-home> Hrki: mozes, jer ti napravi takav sus neurotransmitera koje ne regeneriras u 3-6 mjeseci
<Hrki> sad pazi, to je mjesavina duhana i vutre
<Hrki> i mogu prestati samo tako
<Hrki> jest da sam zivcan 2 dana, ali to je radi nedostatka duhana
<Hrki> i nakon toga ko nov
<Hrki> bitna je volja
<jelly-home> bah, koga briga, to je poznato
<jelly-home> i za kave se moras skidati dva tjedna
<Hrki> pa kak se onda nemogu ni sa cigara rjesiti ljudi
<jelly-home> sa* kave
<Hrki> a jos ni ne koristim filter, znaci pusim bas najgora sranja iz cigarete
<jelly-home> kak?  Nisu svi ljudi isti, niti imaju iste prioritete, niti imaju volje
<Hrki> pa znaci da ovisi o njihovoj glavi, a ne o drogama 
<Hrki> nemre droga biti ta koja stvara ovisnost
<Hrki> to im stvara glupa glava
<Hrki> a glava mu to zeli jer mu je dobro :)
<Hrki> to bi ja nazvo namjerna potreba, a ne ovisnost
<SilverSpace> nije bas sve u glavi 
<jelly-home> postoji psihicka i fizicka komponenta, ak cemo se pojednostaviti preko mjere onda nema svrhe raspravljati
<SilverSpace> neki se ljudi napiju prije neki kasnije i to se ne radi o glavi 
<SilverSpace> ima tu puno opcija 
<SilverSpace> nije to tako jednostavno 
<Hrki> ali o marici nema govora o nikakvoj ovisnosti XD
<SilverSpace> to i alkic kaze :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: oj
<SilverSpace> We’ve got to kick some ass and we’ve got to do it quickly,” “It takes what it takes. We might screw up, but we’ve got nothing to lose, right? Let’s risk something.”
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-05
<vileni> jutar
<Mmike> xianghui 八大菜系:鲁菜、川菜、粤菜、闽菜、苏菜、浙菜、湘菜、徽菜。
<Mmike> veli kolegica :)
<Mmike> zivio utf-8 o ostali utfovi :)
<Mmike> brate mili, pa ovaj snijeg ak nas sad ne zatrpa, to ce bit opca depresija
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski 
<jelly-home> Mmike: u prijevodu?
<ivoks> jutro
<Mmike> jelly-home, nemam pojma, nesh o kuhanju
<Mmike> doso na poso ujutro i vidim da su se kinezi raspricali :)
<Mmike> sizeof(void *)
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> kaj mi ne bi "source ~/.bash_profile" trebao ucitati sadrzaj iste ? 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xDjMPq-jDao
<datase> YouTube: Heavies take off at Schiphol Amsterdam Airport! - 0:11:37 - 592,185 views - 975 likes / 138 dislikes
<Mmike> BotaniCar, bi :)
<Mmike> :) :)
<Mmike> potrgo sam si filtere
<Mmike> o srce ti
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/unakazio-lice-kako-bi-izgledao-poput-lika-iz-omiljenog-stripa/799376.aspx
<jelly-home> hm, vise lici na nekog kardasijanca nego na ovog lika
<SilverSpace> lol Mamic u eteru kao voditelj 
<SilverSpace> http://www.yammat.fm/
<SilverSpace> Impressum 
<jelly-home> Å¡ta ima u impresumu
<SilverSpace> pogledaj pod voditelje 
 * jelly-home ignorant, ne zna Å¡to gledati
<jelly-home> aaaa, to!
<jelly-home> našao, hvala :-)
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.com/Game-Theory-Critical-Concepts-Sciences/dp/0415222400
<ivoks> autor: novi grcki ministar financija
<ivoks> 1700$
<ivoks> za knjigu
<jelly-home> nekak mora dovesti te financije u red
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> https://www.flickr.com/photos/127050575@N06/sets/72157650240559928/show
<BotaniCar> Zakaj bi si neki programer htio hardkodirati verziju jave uz koju ce njegov softver raditi, ako njegov softver koristi samo funkcionalnosti koje nisu vezane uz konkretnu verziju ? 
<BotaniCar> Kaj nije i nijma lakse koristiti sistemske varijable , tamo gdje postoje ?
<ivoks> a joj
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_48071.jpg&width=618
 * Mmike se upravo sjetio da je vidio ivoksa maskiranog jucer :D
<ivoks> nisi vidio sve, stiglo je i odjelo
<ivoks> odijelo
<Mmike> vidio sam
<Mmike> samo ga nisi navukao
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> di to ides s time?
<ivoks> na jedan tulum :)
<ivoks> a mozda i u samobor
<ivoks> time will tell
<Mmike> ja se nadam da ce veceras i sutra napadati tisuce milimetara
<Mmike> i da cu u subotu ic avanturisticki na Slavetic :)
<ivoks> ja se samo nadam da nece do 14h
<ivoks> jer moram kombi, s ljetnim gumama, odvesti na servis i registraciju
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: njegov softver je testiran sa tocno odredjenom verzijom.  To sto ti mislis da koristi genericke feature ne mora znacit da se on s tim slaze
<Mmike> zakaj imas ljetne gume na kombiju? :)
<ivoks> jer inace stoji u garazi prek zime
<Mmike> a lanci?
<ivoks> ne trebaju mu lanci u garazi
<ivoks> a servis je 1-2km od ureda
<ivoks> pa, sam da dodje do tam i natrag :)
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> skeptican sam prema toj 
<Mmike> mecavi
<Mmike> tak su i u americi prognozirali kraj svijeta pred par tjedana
<Mmike> pa je palo 15 cm snijega :)
<obrut> ivoks: da meni po snijegu dodjes u ljetnim gumama na tehnicki, srusio bi te :P
<jelly-home> Mmike: bolje da vele previse nego premalo
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: aktivno pasivno sudjelujem u razvoju ( QA, testing) i ne mislim, vec znam :) na zlost sam u takvoj poziciji da sudjelujem, ali ne odlucujem .. 
<ivoks> obrut: ne smije ako nisu zimski uvjeti
<ivoks> a jos nisu
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: u tom slucaju imam emoticon za to
<jelly-home> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
<BotaniCar> LOL !! :) 
<Mmike> obrut: nazalost nas debilan zakon ti dozvoljava da vozis ljetnim gumama po cesti ako na cesti nema vise od 4cm snijega ili ako nije poledica
<Mmike> i ak se ne vozis po autoputima
<Mmike> "Čitatelj Indexa javlja kako u Gospiću od ranog jutra pada obilan snijeg te kako je u ovom trenutku napadalo oko 45 centimetara snijega.
<Mmike> "
<Mmike> TAM treba ic zivjet!
<vileni> doci ce i tu uskoro
<Mmike> mislis?
<Mmike> nekak je nada slaba
<Mmike> vileni: de me vodis jest danas? :D
<jelly-home> lol
<jelly-home> tek 11 sati!
<vileni> Mmike: dodjes tu u batak? :)
<BotaniCar> Nisam ni znao da imam batak u Sesvetama :)
<vileni> Mmike: i da, pratim hak kamere danas pa vidim da se krece prema nama
<jelly-home> hakxorirash
<SilverSpace> sranje pada 
<BotaniCar> Kak bi ja da me Mmike pokupi i odemo nekam vrtit se s njegovom mazdom pod rucnom :D
<jelly-home> uzmite ivoksov kombi pa se klizite
<Mmike> vileni: faco!
<Mmike> vileni: di je to - tu u batak?
<Mmike> jelly-home: :D :D :D
<SilverSpace> alonso izgleda ko alkich potjerao ga bi iz ekipe dok se ne sredi  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/15806463634_8e44cf3871_z.jpg
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: nisam se nikad okretal s kombijem, malo me stra' zbog visokog tezista , mmiketova mazga je bas fino niska :) 
<vileni> Mmike: tu, kruge
<vileni> tj prekoputa
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: pa to je jos bolje, mozes se okretati po nekoliko osi
<Mmike> vileni: to je nesh novo?
<vileni> relativno
<vileni> ja bio prije 2-3 tjedna tamo
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: sad bu ispalo da sam neki_kaj_voli_stwetu_delat :) Ja samo volim kad snijeg prsti na sve strane, a auto se ponasa kao ringispil, ne volim limare :) !
<Mmike> super je auto i snijeg
<Mmike> naucit kaj napravit kad te zanese vamo i tamo i kak se izvuc
<Mmike> jer, isto je tak i na suhoj cesti sam trebaju puno vece brzine da auto prosklize
<vileni> pustit volan, pokrit lice i vristati
<jelly-home> YES
<Mmike> kwin zauzme 100% CPUa kad zalockam desktop :D
<jelly-home> meni su se jutros pokvarili kde/qt dialozi, nisam mogao otkljucat desktop
<jelly-home> ubijo kscreenlockkufer
<SilverSpace> kaj je dolar skocio 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nije, pada lagano adnjih dana
<SilverSpace> http://hr.rsdelivers.com/product/raspberry-pi/raspberry-pi-2/raspberry-pi-2/8326274.aspx?query=832-6274
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> Srednji tečaj na dan: 31.01.2015
<Mmike> to meni RBA napise na stranici svojoj :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak kad su povisili cijenu 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, pao je
<Mmike> SilverSpace: http://limun.hr/tecaj.aspx?valuta=USD
<vileni> jao, kad nema ni rsync ni wget ni tcpdump ni tkoznastojos
<vileni> najradije bi instalirao  full verziju, manje me vremena kosta nego doinstaliravati stvari nakon svake komande
<vileni> (centos)
<jelly-home> nemoj
<jelly-home> lakse instalirati 10 stvari nego brisati gnome, cups, network manager kurce
<BotaniCar> vileni, instaliras netinstall, pa onda "yum -y groupinstall base"
<vileni> BotaniCar: base ima navedene?
<vileni> moram to probati
<BotaniCar> wget sigurno, ostalo vjerojatno 
<BotaniCar> tak ja radim, pa poslije moram samo htop,iotop i ostale sistemaske drkove dodavat' 
<vileni> htop ti treba epel?
<BotaniCar> Nda, zgleda da base mora u navodnike ( yum -y groupinstall "Base" ); also, za sadrzaj grupe: yum groupinfo "Base"
<BotaniCar> da,treba epel
<BotaniCar> iako mi je sve miliji nmon, on je ( mislim bar ) u base repou
<SilverSpace> vis kak su digli cijenu :) http://hr.rsdelivers.com/campaigns/raspberry/pi2.aspx
<BotaniCar> Jebenti Outlook, kuzim zakaj mi nece prikazivati izvrsne datoteke iz privitka, ali zakaj skriva .cer fajlove ? Kaj se boje da cu si napraviti ?
<SilverSpace> i novi i stari model kostaja 35$
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: 310kn je ok
<vileni> a jesu morali to sad napraviti, kad stedim pare
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: importal bus ih u key store i HAOS
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: ne bi mi UAC dao, tak da .. a dobro, sigurnost kao luk .. 
<BotaniCar> Smrdi, sto ces, nekad i places od nje, ali kaj sad 
<jelly-home> treba je narezat i dinstat na laganoj vatri
<BotaniCar> >:)
<jelly-home> dok ne postane transparentna da je ni ne primijetis
<BotaniCar> *krulj*
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/oscar-za-uhljebizam-ide-ministru-lorencinu/799395.aspx
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jelda je dobar? :)
<Mmike> sad je vec poceo malo seruckat, al' ono, skroz dobar je lik
<SilverSpace> Mmike: malo je dugacak za moj pojam :)
<Mmike> ma znam da si ti 24sata lik :)
<SilverSpace> pa dosadi do kraja clanka 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sva u 16o znakova :)
<Mmike> da, malo je egoistican pa ga sere, u ovom clanku
<Mmike> al' je dobar, svejedno
<Mmike> za razliku od njegovih IT tekstova di je ocajan
<Mmike> opce nema pojma o cem pise
<Mmike> hrvojem: ja bi u djakovo a ti me nesh primit!
<Mmike> zakaj se percona-cluster joiner svako tol'ko nece spojit na donora? :)
<BotaniCar> hrvojem je iz Djakova ? Joj, kak sam tam fino jel :) 
<hrvojem> Mmike: oj, pa pingo sam te sinoc pa se nisi javio
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: gdje? :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: pa sram me bilo, jelda? :D
<hrvojem> [04/02|2129] hrvojem: Mmike: oj 
<hrvojem> Mmike: kad dolazis?
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: na dva mjesta, oba neki restaci uz cestu, bez spomena vrijednih reklama - ne znam kak su se mjesta zvala, samo da je bilo fino :) 
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: hm da s obzirom da smo grad vecina restorana ima pristup cesti :P
<Mmike> hrvojem: a mislio sam sutra, al' nekak brijem da necu - moram s detetom kod doktora i to, a i snijeg ce
<Mmike> hrvojem: tak da onda pon/uto?
<hrvojem> Mmike: za sad mi to ok, iako bolje utorak, ponedjeljak su vecinom neki sastanci pa se bas ne mogu izvuc
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj opet kod doktora je*ogaja ? Pa stalno si tam ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel? :) Kad sam to zadnjih 3 puta bio? :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: ok, javim se... ja u utorak imam sastanke, pa mi je bolji ponedjeljak, al' bumo vidli
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako nisi silveru lagao jer ti je dubrava daleko, prosli tjedan , bar 2x :) Moram dalje kroz logove ici ? :D
<BotaniCar> ( uvijek postoji opcija da je moj osjecaj za vrijeme vriti  i da je "prosli tjedan" bio u 2011 )
<Mmike> BotaniCar: moras :)
<Mmike> jer si nesh krivo povezao :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: onda i budem ! :) Primjeti disklejmer koji sam iznio, nimalo nemoguce da sam SVE krivo povezao , u slucaju cega se ispricavam :)
<Mmike> sve 5 :)
<Mmike> znamo se vec par dana :)
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))))
<Mmike> zakaj taj mysql mora imat tak potrgane init skripte :/
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jebo koja dramaturgija zbog malo snijega 
<Mmike> DAJ SNIJEGU VISE PADAJ
<Mmike> SilverSpace: di, kaj?
<Mmike> ovo nije snijeg
<Mmike> ovo je prsic
<Mmike> shishic
<Mmike> drekich
<Mmike> kak god :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma na tv 
<Mmike> a gle
<Mmike> ljudi su debili
<SilverSpace> ko da je potop
<Mmike> briju da im zimske gume ne trebaju
<Mmike> i ne kuze da su debili
<Mmike> zato velim, nije mi jasan zakon
<Mmike> zagrebacka regija, od 1.10 do 1.3 MORAS imat zimske gume
<Mmike> nema iznimke
<Mmike> MO-RAS!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma katastrofa ovi nasi novinari palo u lici 40cm i oni od toga napravili katastrofu
<SilverSpace> kad pitaju domace ovi se smiju da kakva katastrofa nije ni do koljena 
<BotaniCar> Kod mene pada k'o blesav, ali se slabo prima, toplo je 
<SilverSpace> da i u dubravi pada blesavo 
<SilverSpace> a ja mora van po kruh :)
<SilverSpace> katastrofa :P
<Mmike> tu sam pada
<Mmike> al' mokar je
<Mmike> brzo pada
<Mmike> ospice, to su measels, jelda?
<Mmike> chickenpox su vodene kozice?
<Mmike> a smallpox su kaj onda?
<Mmike> boginje?
<Mmike> da
<SilverSpace> kaj
<SilverSpace> gledas kaj jos nisi pokupio a mogo bi :)
<BotaniCar> Zvuci kao da nabraja nekom protiv cega su se sve cijepili.
<BotaniCar> Mene vise zanima koliko "vrijedi" koej od tih cjepiva 
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Ozbiljno, veli mi teta da imaju u vrticu ospice, a ja neuk pa ne znam jesam miran ako sam to jednom prebolio ili ne, odnosno, jel me jos drzi cjepivo koje sam dobio pred X godina 
<SilverSpace> mene fascinira kako ljudi seru da je os cjepiva umrlo 100ljudi a od ospica 0
<SilverSpace> u americi 
<SilverSpace> i to im je argument protiv cjepiva
<SilverSpace> nitko ne gleda koliko bi miliuna bilo zarazeno da se nije cijepilo 
<SilverSpace> i koliko bi onda umrlo 
<jelly-home> kad su kreteni koji ne kuze statistiku
<jelly-home> i da se zna da 1/10000 djece umre od alergije na cjepivo, to je opet bolje nego da 1/100 umre ili ostane paralizirano
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: rizik je i zebru proci na cesti jebi ga onda nitko ne bi prelazio cestu 
<jelly-home> eeee, ali neke rizike ljudi ignoriraju jer ih rade svaki dan, a neke preuvelicavaju jer su "novi"
<SilverSpace> Vodeće momčadi Formule 1, Bernie Ecclestone i FIA-in predsjednik Jean Todt danas se sastaju u Parizu gdje će raspravljati o budućnosti Formule 1, što uključuje i uvođenje motora od 1000 konjskih snaga.
<obrut> pol metra snijega je dok sam bio klinac bila normalna stvar svake zime... jos je pao i zadrzao se dugo vremena 
<obrut> a sad jebote senzacije
<SilverSpace> e da toii velim
<obrut> a sad izvjestaj sa terena, napeto je... pada snijeg i ima ga vec 2 centimetra
<SilverSpace> mjesec dana se nije moglo iz sela osim pjeske do grada 
<obrut> padace i sutra! ijao, a zima je, otkud snijeg zimi ?!?
<obrut> mi smo pod normalno sa skijama picili okolo naokolo :) navuko si skije i na njima se otfurao od kuce do mjesta gdje smo se skijali ;)
<SilverSpace> jebi ga ne moze se stiklama na posao 
<obrut> da je bar sad tako, isao bi skijama na posao :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: 4km smo isli pjesice da bi se jednom spustili 
<SilverSpace> staza je bila dugacka tri i pol km
<SilverSpace> kroz polje i sumu 
<SilverSpace> trebalo je u pancericama hodat :)
<SilverSpace> to su bile teske kozne pancerice 
<SilverSpace> neki su imali vojnicke cizme 
<obrut> sad sam se sjetio da nam je bilo pod normalno u skolu ici u skijaskom odijelu :)
<obrut> to si obuko i u tome visio po vani :)
<obrut> skijao ili ne :)
<obrut> onaj jednodijelni fino futrani :)
<SilverSpace> ja se ne sijecam da nismo isli u skolu ako je padalo 
<SilverSpace> moj stari je isao 4km do vlaka 
<SilverSpace> ujutro i preprtio jos sa dvojicom i onda smo mi isli tim tragom u skolu 
<SilverSpace> ralica nikada nije isla 
<SilverSpace> traktorom su samo znali napraviti trag
<SilverSpace> 2017. bih želio vidjeti bolide koji će osvajati navijače, bolide koji će biti estetski privlačniji i bolide koji će proizvoditi toliko buke da će vas naježiti, poput heavy metal banda
<SilverSpace> toooo
<obrut> 2017. bih želio procitati novine, pogledati dnevnik i ne pitat se u kakvoj jebenoj drzavi to zivim
<jelly-home> obrut: i hoces, samo ce dnevnik biti na nos.nl :-)
<obrut> ne znam jel bi stavio :) ili :(   :)
<obrut> zena nece van
<SilverSpace> i u 19h :)
<jelly-home> obrut: imaju i vijesti za djecu, sarene 
<ivoks> https://major.io/2009/01/29/linux-emergency-reboot-or-shutdown-with-magic-commands/
<obrut> ivoks: koristio preko mnogo puta vec, uglavnom u proslosti
<obrut> mislim da nisam u zadnje dvije godine
<jelly-home> jeste, isti kufer ko da pritisnes SysRq na konzoli
<obrut> taj sysreq mi bome nekad fakat trebao, obicno je procedura bila syncaj, umountiraj i rebootaj :)
<ivoks> jel se netko s ovime ikad susreo?
<ivoks> # lvdisplay | grep Status LV Status              suspended
<BotaniCar> Evo ga, primarni razlog zasto se djevojke udaju: https://scontent-a-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/1554368_1465534793680641_5087254983662216133_n.jpg?oh=0e72f1363f508dac5a551614541f89c9&oe=555D51E7 # to je to
<obrut> BotaniCar: posalji to mojoj zeni :P
<ivoks> [ 1713.388448] device-mapper: table: 253:0: md1 too small for target: start=46139392, len=16777216, dev_size=58599424
<BotaniCar> obrut: posalji ti, necu ti ja plitak grob kopati :D
<obrut> prebice nas obojicu
<jelly-home> ivoks: premali ti je
<ivoks> da, skuzio sam
<ivoks>     Physical volume	/dev/md1
<ivoks>     Physical extents	5632 to 7679
<ivoks>   PV Name               /dev/md1
<ivoks>   Allocated PE          7680
<ivoks> kak, mamu mu
<jelly-home> meni se to desi samo kad napravim mali snapshot sa 5% mjesta pa bude previse izmjena na originalu
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> mogu ga pokusati srinkat
<jelly-home> sa onim novim thin provisioned djidjama se nisam bavio
<ivoks> kaj mislis
<ivoks> imam free extenta
<ivoks> dakle, nije zapunjen bio cijeli PV
<ivoks> ako reducam LV za 1 extent
<jelly-home> a sto si pokusao raditi?
<ivoks> pa nis
<jelly-home> kako je lv kreiran?
<ivoks> ma kreiran je davno
<ivoks> sve je radilo
<jelly-home> pa mozda je davno kreiran sa <100% mjesta
<ivoks> jedan disk u raidu5 je krepao
<ivoks> sad je zamijenjen
<ivoks> i sad se LV nece aktivirati
<jelly-home> ok...?
<jelly-home> blockdev --getsize64 /dev/md0 ?
<jelly-home> jel to odgovara onome sto veli pvs/pvdisplay za velicinu?
<ivoks> pvs pokazuje da je md0 veci, a md1 manji
<ivoks> mdstat se slaze
<ivoks> # blockdev --getsize64 /dev/md0
<ivoks> 112650616832
<ivoks>   Total PE              26857
<ivoks> ahm
<ivoks> morao bi stati, ne kuzim
<ivoks> md1 ima 7870 extenta
<ivoks> lvdisplay kaze:
<ivoks>     Physical volume	/dev/md1
<ivoks>     Physical extents	5632 to 7679
<ivoks> dakle, morao bi stati
<jelly-home> a LV bi trebao imati ravno 8GiB? 
<ivoks> ne, 120+
<jelly-home> kak?
<jelly-home> kad cijeli md0/PV nema 120GiB
<ivoks> dva su mda
<ivoks> md0 i md1
<SilverSpace> zjevvvvv
<ivoks> testdisk mi vidi fajlove
<ivoks> tak da, bar nesto...
<jelly-home> mm, daj lvs --units M i pvs --units M
<ivoks> lvs: 121236.36M
<ivoks> https://pastebin.canonical.com/125018/
<ivoks> trebao sam reinstalirati taj server, a ne pokusati odrzati carnetov isprdak na zivotu
<jelly-home> "log in with Ubuntu One"
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> krivi pastebin :D
<ivoks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10073017/
<ivoks> i sad... postoji razlika
<ivoks> velicina homea:
<ivoks> 121236.36M   
<ivoks> a dostupno: 121236,35
<ivoks> 0,01MB
<jelly-home> nekak mi se cini da je vise zauzeto na PV-ovima nego sto ukupno ima LV-ova?
<ivoks> obrnuto
<ivoks> LV home je za 0.01MB veci nego sto ima na PVima
<ivoks> mozda... ako reducam /tmp
<ivoks> ostane vise za /home
<jelly-home> ne, dobro je
<BotaniCar> ivoks: isprazni logove :) Pusti temp :)
<ivoks> nije dobro... home je preveliki
<jelly-home> ivoks: kak moze biti za 0.01MB veci kad je extent 4MiB??
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ivoks> ali zbroji i oduzmi i tak ispadne
<jelly-home> brijem da je to do zaokruzivanja
<jelly-home> i da nije u tome problem
<jelly-home> i lvchange -ay /dev/andrija/home jedini ne radi?
<ivoks> da
<jelly-home> a ma
<jelly-home> pitaj na #lvm :-)
<jelly-home> ili probaj vgchange -an pa -ay  :-)
<ivoks> nda... gledam kern log
<ivoks> kada se ovaj disk u raidu5 syncao
<ivoks> odmah je bacio da je md1 too small
<ivoks> cini mi se kako se md1 smanjio
<BotaniCar> Sam ?!
<ivoks> iako to ne bi smjelo biti moguce
<ivoks> mozda je ovaj treci disk bio manji
<ivoks> pa se raid polje prilagodilo njegovoj velicini
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> al...
<ivoks> to ne bi smjelo biti moguce
<BotaniCar> brijem da ti se to moze dogoditi samo ako si neki opaki bug u kontroleru nasao , nekaj drugo je u igri
<BotaniCar> Imam na racunu obaveznog mirovinskog fonda 73.501,02 :)  Cisto da se zna za koliko ce me pokrasti kad drzava ode u materinu :D Sto ce reci, usparao sam za 3 godine dobijanja penzije od 2000kn :)
<BotaniCar> cek, na ~15g staza 3g love za ladit' jaja nije ni tako lose :) 
<ivoks> pa koliko dugo uplacujes?
<BotaniCar> ~15g
<ivoks> sad cemo ti izracunati placu
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar> Iskreno, ne znam koliko imam staza jer nisam nikad cekao penziju :)
<ivoks> skoro 8000kn neto :)
<BotaniCar> Kak ces mi izracunati placu, nisam uvijek imao isto, mozes dobiti sredinu ;=)
<BotaniCar> Sad ipak imam malo vishe nego prije :)
<BotaniCar> Ta, admin koji zna nekaj i o njulixu ipak vrijedi par kuna vise :)
<BotaniCar> Iss, sad si me bacio u bed, sjetio sam se kolika mi je bila prva placa, a kolika sada, razlika nije bas u red velicine :) 
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks>     Resizing physical volume /dev/md1 from 7870 to 7153 extents.
<ivoks>   /dev/md1: cannot resize to 7153 extents as 7870 are allocated.
<ivoks> dakle... nekako je taj vg prevelik
<ivoks> moram probat nes napravit, pa su resizat LV
<jelly-home> kak si uspio smanjit /dev/md1?
<ivoks> nisam
<jelly-home> blockdev --getsize64 /dev/md1 ?
<ivoks> 30002905088
<jelly-home> to je manje od 30GiB, a prije je bio preko 33GiB
<jelly-home> znaci smanjio se
<ivoks> e pa, ne znam kak
<ivoks> /dev/mapper/andrija-home: recovering journal
<ivoks> uglavnom
<ivoks> smanjio sam LV
<jelly-home> a gle, mozda imas srece pa nema nist bitno na tih zadnjih 8 giga (ako su zadnjih)
<ivoks> filesystem kaze da je ok
<ivoks> da je clean
<ivoks> pa...
<jelly-home> fsck -f ?
<ivoks> evo, forsam
<jelly-home> (mislim, nakon sto iskopiras korisne fajlove ;-)
<ivoks> ma bas me briga
<jelly-home> to me podsjetilo da moram napraviti offsite backupe za institucije
<Mmike> ivoks: 
<Mmike> ivoks: di je ono nesto sto si naso/smislio da google calendar ne ujebe cijeli chrome kad alerta za miting?
<ivoks> a ne znam
<ivoks> ne sjecam se
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/zbog-prisutnosti-salmonele-s-trzista-se-povlace-tahini-pasta-i-krema-od-sezama/1289520/
<ivoks> sve radi
<ivoks> jelly-home: mislim da smo uspjeli rekonstruirati sto se desilo
<ivoks> FS je bio 104GB velik
<ivoks> napravili smo lvextend
<ivoks> na 112
<ivoks> to nije proslo
<ivoks> ali je LV ostao povecan
<ivoks>   LV Size                110.85 GiB
<jelly-home> dakle, DOBRO da niste uspjeli fs povecat :-)
<ivoks> da
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0o
<ivoks> eto, sad sam filesystem povecao na 110
<ivoks> i lakse se dise :)
<Mmike> lvm
<Mmike> nc nc :0
<ivoks> kaj se ti javljas
<ivoks> jucer gledas mreznu karticu u kutiji i pitas me kaj je to :)
<ivoks> mirka te skroz zbunila
<Mmike> kakva je to fejk mrezna kartica di je ono zebeljezo vece/teze od same kartice :)
<jelly-home> s/fejk/skupa/
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ;) trebas ju vidjet :) 
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> de je taj snijeg?
<ivoks> pci express
<ivoks> kolika bi trebala biti?
<jelly-home> kaj ima gore, jedan cip i taman toliko plocice da sjedne u onaj najmanji PCIe x1 ?
<ivoks> tako je
<jelly-home> ne volim tak male jer je nemas za sto uhvatit
<jelly-home> cek, o cem pricamo
<SilverSpace> Ljubitelji mačaka inteligentniji su i znatiželjniji
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: od mačaka?
<BotaniCar> lol
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> Optimistični Maras: Danas je dan kad izlazimo iz recesije
<BotaniCar> Da, dobri uzorci te medicinske marihuane koju su najavili juce
<SilverSpace>  Ljudi skloniji psima otvoreniji su
<SilverSpace> volim cure koje vode pse :)
<jelly-home> slusam ove na televiziji kad svake $@#%^ godine kazu "u srpnju je bio porast potrosnje u odnosu na mjesec prije", pa onda "u prosincu je ostvaren porast"
<jelly-home> slucajnost da se to desi bas kad ljudi kupuju za bozic, i kad dodju turisti
<obrut> ja sam potrosio pun kua u zadnja dva mjeseca i nekak ne vidim da izlazimo iz recesije :P
<BotaniCar> Novine su mi draze, imaju priliku u naslove ubaciti "NEOCEKIVANO/NEVJEROJATNO" 
<BotaniCar> obrut: kaj si kupil, slabo se hvalis ! 
<BotaniCar> Auto ?
<obrut> to sam kupio prije tocno godinu dana :)
<jelly-home> veli študent da će r.pi 2 biti po 280kn na FER-u kad dođe
<jelly-home> našli su neku slovensku štelu
<obrut> sad kazes... a ja prekjucer ostavio pare slovencima
<Mmike> joooooooooooooj
<Mmike> necete me nagovorit da kupim taj drekec
<Mmike> jer opet nece wireless radit kak spada
<Mmike> ili taki neki drek
<BotaniCar> Meni je to totalno neinteresantno, Iako, imam dve lemilice doma koje nisu vidjele struje vec 5 godina :)
<obrut> Mmike: to ti samo mislis da neces kupit :)
<vileni> jelly-home: javi ako bude :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: kaj to opce ima wireless?
<jelly-home> mislim da ne
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si ti nesto posebno kupi kupi :) 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nema 
<Mmike> ma nema
<Mmike> moras usb udrekat unutra
<SilverSpace> upiknes dongle i radi samo moras vidjet koji 
<jelly-home> ne moras, kaj ce ti wireless
<Mmike> jel' netko koristi skype mozda?
<jelly-home> Mmike: da
<Mmike> metnio sam skype na zenin acer aspire, i ne radi mikrofon. Tj, radi prve 2 sekunde i onda vise ne radi.
<Mmike> Audacity kad pokrenem mogu normalno snimat bez beda.
<jelly-home> pulseaudio ili bez?
<Mmike> Cini se da ovo affecta samo skype.
<Mmike> pulseaudio, dakako :/
<Mmike> ubuntu 14.04 (tj, mint, al' isti drek)
<BotaniCar> Heh, ja imam usb sluske koje ne rade na windowsima 8, a na 7 i starijem rade ( USB! No drivers needed, jel) 
<jelly-home> cudno, meni bolje radi sa pulseaudiom
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ja imao kao AP za goste da se ne spajaju na moj router 
<Mmike> jelly-home: pa, je, pulseaudio je upaljen
<BotaniCar> www.vakulajebise.ti
<jelly-home> Mmike: nazovi onaj testni broj, i onda gledaj stanje fizicke kartice sa alsamixer-om (F6 pa nadji pravu karticu), te pavucontrolom gledaj stanje PA
<jelly-home> http://yle.fi/uutiset/brewery-funded_study_touts_beer_as_recovery_drink__health_institute_sceptical/7781643
 * BotaniCar se da kladiti da mmike prvo po instalaciji skypeta purgea imenik od "bloat" brojeva :D
<Mmike> jelly-home: funky., Znaci, kad upalim audacity pavuacontrol mi uredno pokaze 'alsa plugin audacity' i vidim kak skace onaj 'vumetar-like' kak pricam, i audacity uredno snima i sve
<Mmike> kad skype upalim onda se isto gore pojavi 'skype ovoono' i dok ona zenska govori 'this is skype test service pimpek' vidim kak vumetar za snimanje skace
<Mmike> cim skype pusti mene da pricam, vumetar stane
<Mmike> i nema zvuka
<Mmike> tj, ne snima
<Mmike> i sad je cijelo vrjeme ugasen
<Mmike> dok ne pokrenem opet audacityu
<ivoks> input ti ne valja
<jelly-home> Mmike: jel gledas recording tab?
<Mmike> jelly-home: yup
<ivoks> slozen ti je povratni kanal s inputa na output
<Mmike> ivoks: imam jedan jedini 
<Mmike> hm? kak to mislis - povratni kanal?
<ivoks> ono kad sebe cujes u slusalicama
<ivoks> sto ti je slozeno za input source u alsamixeru?
<Mmike> jel' to bitno? Naime, skype ne koristi alsu.
<jelly-home> je, bitno je
<ivoks> koristi pulseaudio
<ivoks> koji koristi alsu
<ivoks> oh
<ivoks> 16h
<ivoks> idemo svi doma
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks: :***
<Mmike> ivoks: sam ti rekao kad da si povremeno car nad carevima? :)
<Mmike> jelly-home: thnx :)
<ivoks> uvijek sam car nad carevima
<Mmike> sad, dal' ce promjene u alsamixeru bit zapisane? :)
<jelly-home> mozda, probaj rebootat pa vidi
<jelly-home> (teoretski bi trebale)
<Mmike> 'inverted internal' je bio upaljen
<Mmike> cim sam to ugasio je proradilo
<ivoks> e, to ti je to
<Mmike> doduse, zakaj je audacity onda radio?
<ivoks> povratni kanal
 * Mmike reboota
 * ivoks ide doma
 * Mmike isto
<obrut> jebo dns-ove
<vileni> zanimljivo, isti proracun na i7 sa 4 jezgre 50sec, 4 jezgre + ht 4m11sec
<vileni> mislim, nije zanimljivo, bezveze je sa gledista cijene procesora
<obrut> meni nije zanimljivo sto imam neku aplikaciju i postgres cijeli u ramdisku i stvar je samo 20% brza od istog slucaja u produkciji gdje je em slabija masina em sve na storageu :P 
<obrut> nesto je krivo :P
<obrut> moram naci usko grlo, a nemam trenutno vremena za eksperimentiranje
<jelly-home> postoje dvije mogucnosti 1) postgres sux ili 2) turbo sux
<obrut> :P nit sam pisao aplikaciju nit sam dizajnirao bazu :P
<obrut> al budem se uhvatio toga pa cem optimizirat sto gdje vec treba :)
<obrut> vec sam nasao dva bespotrebna poziva pa cem to maknut
<jelly-home> nit luk jeo!
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<jelly-home> mogu poslati 5000 smsova besplatno, koga mrzite?
<obrut> jelly-home: nemas dovoljno smsova :)
<jelly-home> mjesec po mjesec...
<SilverSpace> sms spam
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/techno/ht-objavio-imamo-prijavljene-poteskoce-s-uslugama-988208
<SilverSpace> ke
<api984> ejla… dali ima tko kakvu preporuku sta koristit za SYNC fajli izmedju headofficea i branch office-a opcenito… ono glusterfs, ceph, seafile, btsync i sl… je tko vidio kakav whitepaper oko toga… linux naravno… 
<jelly-home> koliko fajli? koliko giga?
<api984> backend je sync tehnologija… frontend je samba u domeni…. 300GB cca
<jelly-home> u oba smjera ili samo u jednom?
<api984> oba smjera
<api984> initial sync u HO onda nosim server u branch recimo
<api984> samba je u domeni kao fileserver na remote lokaciji
<api984> a fajle se syncaju sa HO
<api984> ne mora biti svih 300GB.. mogu cjepat ben
<api984> razmisljam sta uzet za sync fajli nakon toga razmisljam koliko da syncam dalje… 
<jelly-home> dobro, sad ti mogu reci da ti neznam pomoci :-)
<api984> jer ne mislim slozit dropbox per user 
<api984> nego per server
<api984> na remote lokaciji
<api984> :D
<jelly-home> da je za jednog korisnika reko bi git-annex :-)
<api984> gledam danas vec 2.3h sta
 * jelly-home nema pojma kaj je git-annex, al super zvuci
<api984> sek ovo sam gledao,,, cuo za ovo da… http://blog.patshead.com/2014/09/self-hosted-cloud-storage-comparison-2014-edition.html
<api984> probao sam seafile sada
<api984> ima metaserver.. fajle na serveru su hashed.. ne mogu ni symlinkat folder na samom serveru … 
<jelly-home> a koliko fajli?
<jelly-home> tj. koliko su veliku?
<api984> doc,xls, pdf. preko 100.000 sigurno ako sve syncam… ako idem cjepat per odjel onda manje
<api984> radim na tome zapravo
<api984> da raspodjelim sync… 
<api984> pkusavam nest tipa da server koji ima fajle da ostanu di jesu LOL… da ih samo symlinkam negdje ili kazem syncaj ovo s tog PATH i vozi …. :D
<api984> zasad mi se cini da bi BTSYNC jedino rijesio problem
<api984> bez centralizacije… 
<api984> ili syncthing mozda
<api984> p2p
<ivoks> pa ima to rsync
<api984> presporo
<ivoks> ja sam tako radio inkrementalne backupe
<ivoks> pa je korisnik uvijek imao 'snapshot' nekog dana
<api984> csync2 mozda radje
<api984> incrond
<api984> lysncd
<api984> lsyncd
<api984> aj sutra se javim… idem ca sada… 
<nicols> hik!
<api984> gotov s poslom za danas… 
<api984> mislim da mi je dosta.. i gladan sam ben
<SilverSpace> ameri se sprdaju sa Milanovicem http://www.jutarnji.hr/video--svijet-ne-prestaje-pricati-o-oprostu-dugova-voditelj-uglednog-cnbc-a---zelim-postati-hrvat-/1289588/
<jelly-home> lol, poljaci imaju psovku "čuno slomljena"
<jelly-home> svašta naučiš kad si op na kanalu <wsky> chuju złamany
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/norveska-priprema-zakon-koji-ce-prosjake-i-one-koji-im-pomazu-strpati-u-zatvor/799507.aspx
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kakva je to psovka 
<jelly-home> sad sam je preveo :-)
<nicols> mi sme česi, mi se nebojime, kdi nekdo prdne mi se razbježime :)
<jelly-home> možda nisam smio pejstat na javni kanal to što me like beštima u privatu
<jelly-home> al je simpatično što se skoro razumije
<Mmike> dobar dan, djaci
<Hrki> dobar dan
<Hrki> se moze pristupiti skypeu, ali preko web-a
<Hrki> SilverSpace: daj mi reci koja je svrha oprosta duga? pa sta sam ja onda budala ili moja stara koja sve redovno placa ?
<Hrki> meni i dalje nije jasno, dali smo u kapitalizmu ili u kojem kurcu trenutno zivimo
<Hrki> oprost dugova je socijalizam, a od toga smo pobegli
<obrut> mi zivimo u kurcu u kojem su pokupljene najgore stvari iz oba svijeta
<Hrki> tocno to ;)
<SilverSpace> Hrki: populisticka 
<Hrki> niti kapitalizam neznamo uvesti kak spada
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> "29% hrvata vidi svjetlu buducnost, ostali ne uzimaju droge"
<Mmike> [remote power detached from 9847.pts-0.buntor]
<Mmike> Warning: Program '/bin/bash' crashed.
<Mmike> wat?
<jelly-home> baš se zrušil
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly-home> beš krešt!
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/ubuntu-mobiteli-pred-vratima/140022.aspx
<jelly-home> Mobiteli Ante Portas
<obrut> kakav je security model uopce na tim ubuntu telefonima ? oce to biti carstvo malwarea  ? :)
<Mmike> Ante :)
<jelly-home> latinski, kaj? O:-)
<jelly-home> Mmike: mislis da neko ovdje ima hajlajt na tu latinsku rijec?
<jelly-home> ^_^
<SilverSpace> obrut: ako gore nis ne instaliras nemas brige :)
<jelly-home> obrut: ak gugl nema para i osoblja za cistit store, zas mislis da ce canonical imat
<jelly-home> ispada da jedino apple kako-tako drzi prodavaonu u redu
<SilverSpace> i to je pitanje od njih nemozes nista doznati 
<jelly-home> mozes znati da su fasisti, od legitimnih developera :-)
<jelly-home> sto je ok u ovom slucaju
<Hrki> lol Mmike , dobar komentar
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b844P6DJzkc
<datase> YouTube: pro twerking - 0:01:09 - 521,194 views - 1704 likes / 132 dislikes
<Hrki> http://blogs.skype.com/2014/11/14/please-welcome-skype-for-web-beta/
<Hrki> ja ne kuzim, logiram se i nigdje nevidim taj usrani chat
<Hrki> bitno da je billing na 50x mjesta
<jelly-home> https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA34515/finding-your-way-around-skype-for-web-beta "We are rolling out Skype for Web to a small group of existing and new users in selected countries and will gradually expand availability in the coming months. [...] 
<jelly-home> znači, kita
<jelly-home> Skype for Web works on the following browsers: / On Windows: Internet Explorer 10 and above and latest versions of Chrome and Firefox / On Mac OS: Safari 6 and above
<Hrki> jelly-home: thx
<Mmike> kakve miseve koristite?
<Mmike> moram kupit neki bezicni mis za doma
<Mmike> gledam logitech performance mx, al' mi je nekak suludo dat 500 kuna za mis
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bezicni samo od 100kn
<Mmike> sikako to mis
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak to mislis?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj god sam bezicno probao nista me ne zadovoljava 
<Mmike> ja imam M705 s laptopom
<Mmike> i onak
<Mmike> ok je
<SilverSpace> i dosta se kvare meni dva nekih cca 250kn
<Mmike> bolji od one sise za dulji rad
<Mmike> 200 kuna je kostao
<Mmike> al' bi za doma neki fini mis
<Mmike> imam sad M/U-00007
<Mmike> isto logitechov
<SilverSpace> zicu uzmi 
<SilverSpace> za po doma 
<Mmike> i taj je ok osim kaj mu mikroprekidaci lagano osli (pao mi je, jel)
<Mmike> i ima kabl
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> smeta mi kabl na stolu
<SilverSpace> sa zicom su fino lagani ne umaraju 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> actually ovaj koji imam opce nije lagan
<Mmike> mislmi
<Mmike> nije tezak
<Mmike> al' je onak
<Mmike> taman
<SilverSpace> http://www.cyborggaming.com/prod/rat5.htm
<SilverSpace> ja imam ovo 
<Mmike> bokte
<Mmike> izgleda k'o nesh sto ce se transformirat u nesh drugo i pojest mi ruku :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cca 3 godine i super mi je 
<jelly-home> ne znam jel bi se smijao ili plakao... autor gpg-ja jedva prezivljava i prakticki sam odrzava softver
<jelly-home> http://www.propublica.org/article/the-worlds-email-encryption-software-relies-on-one-guy-who-is-going-broke
<jelly-home> skoro isto kao developeri za openssl 
<Hrki> jedno pitanje, imam izvod za mirovinsko
<Hrki> sad mi pise ROMF broj racuna i REGOS broj racuna
<Hrki> i koji je sad na kraju br. mirovinskog ???
<obrut> jelly-home: i to openssl koji je onak jezgra valjda vecine aplikacija sto koriste ssl, sto opensource sto komercijalnih
<obrut> ovaj gpg ionak koristi samo nas par :)
<Mmike> obrut, paketi?
<obrut> ionako su repoi kompromitirani i svi ti potpisi paketa nis ne valjaju :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i tak je proso kraj svijeta vec
<obrut> super je kad paketni sustav preferira ipv6 i kad imas ipv6 sve dok repozitorij na ipv6 ne zasteka :P
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-06
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> pada
<Mmike> al NIJE TO JOS TO
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/nekretnine/poslovni-prostor-zagreb-trnje-ugostiteljski-300-m2-oglas-12165226
<Mmike> waaaat?
<Mmike> Sneega!
<Mmike> wow!
<Mmike> gotov mi je pasos
<Mmike> niti 2 tjedna
<Mmike> bravo ja :)
<BotaniCar> pada kao da ce pravo zasnijeziti, al, malo je to 
<BotaniCar> Jutro ! 
<vileni> jutro
<vileni> ako ne prestane, bit ce zanimljivo doma s posla :)
<BotaniCar> Ja sam uredno s malim sjeo na bus :) A za doma , kak ZET da 
 * Mmike slusa yammatFM
<Mmike> joj, ja jedva ckeam da dete krene u bus
<Mmike> pazi lika, moramo doktoru i micek k'o da zna
<Mmike> JOS spava :)
<Mmike> inace je u pol 7 budan :)
<ivoks> i to je snijeg?
<ivoks> pih
<ivoks> mogao sam biciklom na posao
<ivoks> o joj
<ivoks> touch office
<ivoks> svijet je poludio
<ivoks> nadam se da je to samo viewer
<Mmike> ivoks, ack
<Mmike> i ja sam razocaran
<ivoks> inace ce apple pacijenti poceti pisati gluposti u takvom dokumentu
<ivoks> i onda ce to liciti na nista
<Mmike> da nije taki hype bio oko mecave i svega, ajd, bilo bi fino
<ivoks> i opet cemo morati prihvatiti kretenizam radi forme
<Mmike> ovak, ocekujem da je baba na prvom katu zatrpana
<Mmike> i ona i njene macke
<vileni> pa sta ne pisu vec 2-3 godine u onom svom ekvivalentu worda?
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi dobio mail od mame? :)
<Mmike> mail
<Mmike> od mame? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ^^
<Mmike> super, pol grada nema grijanje :D 
<ivoks> mama, jane :)
<Mmike> a
<Mmike> jesma ;)
<Mmike> sinoc
<ivoks> a jebo ih sljeme
<ivoks> 70cm snijega, a sve staze zatvorene
<ivoks> ne valja kad ima, ne valja kad nema snijega
<BotaniCar> GS1elearn je najgora platforma za ucenje na kojoj sam ikad radio. Automatizmi koji povlace krive podatke o ucesnicima i stavljaju na kriva mjesta , SSO mehanizam smjesten na Azureu koji treba pola sata da pusti korisnika u sucelje, nespretna integracija starih modula - pa svaki zadrzava svoje sucelje a integrirani su tak da su popis modula stavili kao hyperlinkove ... , "interaktivni seminari" u kojima kao pitanja dobijes "ajde odvuci slicice u
<BotaniCar> A prijevod .. k'o MSov prijevod windowsa 
<calmpitbull> ma vec mi svi idu na zivce sa tim snijegom.....kao da je to takav problem...a u isto vrijeme sada ispred kuce smetlari odfuravaju smece
<ivoks> http://sljeme.hr/default.aspx?id=56
<ivoks> pa kak
<ivoks> kaaaaaaaaaaak
<ivoks> zatvoriti skijaliste jer pada snijeg
<ivoks> pa kaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak
<calmpitbull> ma apsurd
<calmpitbull> zatvoreno klizaliste jer je led prehladan
<calmpitbull> ivoks: znas zasto...jer budale nisu preko noci sredivale skijalista
<ivoks> ma joj
<ivoks> ja mislio otici gore u subotu, malo bordat
<ivoks> a drek
<ivoks> pazi ovo
<ivoks> http://www.sljeme.hr/UserDocsImages/cjenici/cjenik_ski2014.pdf
<ivoks> napisali dokument na kompu
<ivoks> pa ga isprintali 
<ivoks> i onda skenirali da bi stavili na web
<calmpitbull> profici
<calmpitbull> kad nema snijezne kraljice onda nije potrebno radit vise
<BotaniCar> ivoks: sad sam videl kak mi preksused dolazi s biciklom na posao, ako je on mogao uzbrdo na Kozjak, mogao si i ti kam_vec
<calmpitbull> ivoks: nije kritika al ako se bordas onda ti je powder puno bolji od utabanog snijega....osim ako furas rakete
<ivoks> pa naravno da je bolji
<ivoks> zato i zelim da mi zica radi
<ivoks> ali sljeme ne radi, ugasilo zice
<ivoks> tak da - WTF ZGholding?
<calmpitbull> gle ima jos jedna fora...gore ides pjeske pa se do dole spustis po sumi....tako jednom samo za gust
<calmpitbull> a sve snimas sa go pro tako da mozes unucima govorit kako si bio lud kada si bio mlad
<Mmike> pftft :)
<Mmike> biciklom se dolje sad spustit :)
<Mmike> vileni, trebao si danas u rijeku ;) sve ceste prema dolje su zatvorene :D
<calmpitbull> hahah
<vileni> Mmike: na srecu nista ovaj vikend :)
<Mmike> 2015-02-06 09:07:57 INFO unit.percona-cluster/0.install logger.go:40 150206 10:07:57  InnoDB: Starting shutdown...
<Mmike> 2015-02-06 09:08:01 INFO unit.percona-cluster/0.install logger.go:40 150206 10:08:01  InnoDB: Shutdown completed; log sequence number 1597945
<Mmike> 2015-02-06 09:08:06 INFO unit.percona-cluster/0.install logger.go:40 Error in my_thread_global_end(): 1 threads didn't exit
<Mmike> kak je 'shutdown completed' kad nije!
<ivoks> imam ja svoje go pro snimke
<tonil> ivoks, bas si pro
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQ93O8Kf3pY
<datase> YouTube: Dreams coming true at Steamboat - 0:06:21 - 146 views - 3 likes / 0 dislikes
<tonil> jes to usporio snimku :P
<calmpitbull> ovo nije bordanje ovo je kamilica
<tonil> tocno to
<calmpitbull> bilo bi brze da si trcal dole
<tonil> :D
<ivoks> mali je pad tamo
<obrut> sad moram vidjet :)
<Mmike> cuj ova dva
 * tonil čeka da obrut nabaci koju dobru
<Mmike> de su vase snimke, jeli?
<ivoks> na 3:30 je malo ozbiljniji spust
<calmpitbull> bas to sada gledam 
<calmpitbull> dok sam ja bordal bila je samo jedna logika...sto brze to lakse
<calmpitbull> al ocito se i to promijenilo
<ivoks> a ak brijete na brzinu, prije dva mjeseca mi je alpine pro tri dana za redom biljezio brzinu preko 90km/h
<calmpitbull> to je onda nesto
<ivoks> a sustaining speed je bio preko 80
<calmpitbull> nice
<ivoks> 19.12. park city, utah - max speed 57km/h
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> mp/h
<calmpitbull> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLU6l5diZZQ
<obrut> tonil: nisam nikad imao kameru u glavi pa nemam snimaka iz prvog lica :)
<ivoks> 17.12. 56mph
<datase> YouTube: 125km\hr Express run fastest would like to break highest snowboard speed record - 0:01:18 - 15,392 views - 49 likes / 6 dislikes
<obrut> tonil: a i bolje da nisam imao obzirom na neke padove
<ivoks> 100km/h nije problem postici
<ivoks> ali za vise od toga trebas race dasku
<calmpitbull> eee to je to
<obrut> a i nije poanta uvijek u brzini, nekad ima i u kruzanju :)
<tonil> obrut, sto te privlaci? boardanje ili penjanje?
<tonil> ja sam u zadnje vrijeme u padobranstvu
<calmpitbull> proximity flying?
<tonil> calmpitbull, imam ja jos dosta to toga
<tonil> al dođe,samo je vrijeme problem
<calmpitbull> al to je ludnica.....adrenalin do plafona....ma da za to trebas imat hrpu iskustva
<calmpitbull> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0MshjaCLTk
<datase> YouTube: Best of Wingsuit Proximity Flying Compilation - 0:03:42 - 17,024 views - 94 likes / 3 dislikes
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaMTSOI1Zk4
<datase> YouTube: Wingsuit Basejumping - The Need 4 Speed: The Art of Flight - 0:06:27 - 4,142,343 views - 22714 likes / 224 dislikes
<tonil> calmpitbull, sto mislis ima li vise adrenalina proximity ili HALO?
<tonil> mene nekako vise HALO vuce da probam tandem
<calmpitbull> HALO?? nemam pojma sto je to
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RiGxqlesw4I
<datase> YouTube: HALO 30,000 feet - The 1st Latvian High Altitude Jump Record - 0:08:20 - 2,390 views - 24 likes / 0 dislikes
<tonil> da HALO tandem cu definitvno probam ove godine
<tonil> ovaj je bolji https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmCR8nTV9CM
<calmpitbull> pa pojma nemam sad....
<datase> YouTube: HALO 30,000+ feet - Michael Najjar's jump with the Dragon - 0:06:08 - 2,390 views - 24 likes / 0 dislikes
<calmpitbull> jedno i drugo je adrenalin
<calmpitbull> jedino kaj kod proximitya pomome vise skuzis brzinu
<calmpitbull> al opet tu pada poprilicno dugo 
<calmpitbull> na kojij visini otvaraju padobran kod HALO
<ivoks> na 1m nize od prethodnog skoka
<calmpitbull> ma da ti skaces na isti nacin kak bordas....padao bi 2 dana 
<tonil> calmpitbull, padas u freefallu 2 minute
<calmpitbull> damn to je poprilicno
<tonil> al trazim osim space affairsa
<obrut> tonil: nema tu ovo ili ono, i jedno i drugo su zakon :)
<calmpitbull> i ja tako mislim
<SilverSpace> dan
<calmpitbull> ola 
<SilverSpace> koju kitu tcom steka 
<obrut> opet ?
<calmpitbull> nemam tcom
<obrut> jucer su dnsovi ili malo neresponsivni :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: mobilna mreza 
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/ddos-napad-hrvatski-telekom/140034.aspx ?
<tonil> il nesto deseto
<SilverSpace> sestra ne moze dobiti nikog sa tcoma 
<calmpitbull> hahah
<calmpitbull> moze na net ili ne
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: na telefon ili kaj?
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: telefon
<calmpitbull> ma nema sanse
<jelly-home> ha, moze i bit da je bio ddos
<SilverSpace> tko bi ga znao sestra kolegice dvije ne moze dobit vec pola sata koje su na tcom
<jelly-home> mozda jos uvijek koriste bind 
<SilverSpace> jebo bijelo sranje 
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: losa roba iz kolumbije?
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> umro sam vani jutros se pretoplo obuko i 3km pjeske 
<SilverSpace> mokar ko mis 
<calmpitbull> samo hodanje....pa to nije nista
<SilverSpace> kaj si trcao
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> cistiio snijeg
<BotaniCar> kaj nisu, osim DDoS-a juce imali i implementaciju nekog dzavla ? 
<BotaniCar> Arbor, sunac mu 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/novi-zagreb-ostao-bez-grijanja-temperature-u-minisu--a-topla-voda-stize-tek-krajem-dana-/1289918/
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: : nish novo, moji u Sigetu imaju vec godinama po el. grijalicu u svakoj sobi :) To je sarm novog Zagreba - cijelu jesen imas dane otvorenih prozora jer pocnu grijati u rujnu, a po zimi kuris na struju :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: je 
<SilverSpace> i frend doma ima grijalicu za svaki slucaj
<calmpitbull> ja imam sklekove i marince
<calmpitbull> hmm ovo sa marincima se bas i ne cuje kak sam htio
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: imas pesa pa se grijete uzajamno
<SilverSpace> :)
<tonil> e ovo je se cekalo sve ove godine https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLqVxC6JWIM
<datase> YouTube: VR Porn Reactions on Oculus From First-Time Virtual Reality Viewers - 0:03:21 - 6,915,526 views - 12525 likes / 567 dislikes
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: jebate, koliko marinaca mozes napraviti ? To je fakat vjezba za ubit' se 
<tonil> BotaniCar, try insanity max 3'
<tonil> 30*
<tonil> il za pocetak obicni insanity iz 2009
<tonil> :)
<tonil> dobijes kondiciju i isklesano tijelo
<calmpitbull> insanity je za pusije...freeletics je moj trening
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: i to je istina pas je najbolja grijalica
<tonil> calmpitbull, koliko ti otprilike traje jedan trening?
<calmpitbull> BotaniCar: pogledaj si freeletics treninge....moj rekord 150 marinaca, 150 cucnjeva 150 abs za 42 min
<tonil> daj sibni neki link jel se to prati na videu kao insanity ili je to neki app,il radis po nekom napisanom rasporedu
<calmpitbull> tonil: oko sat vremena bez trcanja
<tonil> sto trebas imat od dodatne opreme osim sipke za zgibove?
<calmpitbull> samo sipka za zgibove...al ja to sad nemam al imam stangu sa utezima pa dizem za biceps
<SilverSpace> dobru volju :)
<calmpitbull> i to
<calmpitbull> i disciplinu
<obrut> sto su marinci ?
<calmpitbull> za moj pojam najbolji trening ako radis sam doma....insanity je kamilica
<calmpitbull> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_Dq_NCzj8M
<datase> YouTube: Burpees - 0:00:21 - 3,015,331 views - 1551 likes / 169 dislikes
<calmpitbull> jedino kaj ovaj ne napravi pravi cucanj
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: mene kicma natjerala na vijezbu :)
<calmpitbull> a bome i mene...previse se sjedi
<tonil> calmpitbull, jesi dosao do max interval plyo u insanitiju,ne bi bas rekao da je to mlako
<SilverSpace> dok nisu rekli da moram pod noz nisam mario 
<calmpitbull> sve to kamilica
<calmpitbull> uffff
<SilverSpace> kupio orbitek par utega i biciklo i rijesio bez noza 
<calmpitbull> tonil: http://assets1.tribesports.com/system/guide_photos/images/000/002/470/original/20131002103226-aphrodite.png?1380706341
<calmpitbull> ovo ti je jedan trening
<calmpitbull> a kad ti je hell week...odradis 3 treninga u jedan dan
<tonil> aha
<calmpitbull> a ovo ti je jedan
<tonil> sad ti tek vjerujem
<tonil> bio sam skeptican
<calmpitbull> cek
<tonil> koliko otprilike traje taj jedan
<calmpitbull> 7 dana
<calmpitbull> jedan trening
<calmpitbull> pa kako brzo napravis
<tonil> ne mislim radis 3 treninga u jednom danu koliko svaki od njih traje?
<SilverSpace> sad sam opet zakrzljao 
<tonil> dobijas li half minute break
<tonil> nakon svakog
<tonil> i to
<calmpitbull> ne 
<tonil> pratis li sa videa ili imas neku aplikaciju ili pc program?
<calmpitbull> mozes jedan ujutro jedan popodne i navecer
<calmpitbull> app
 * obrut ne voli te muske nabrijane treninge... priznajem samo zenske ;) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTWPbSgKaWI
<jelly-home> ak imam hr_HR.UTF-8 locale na mašini i iso8859-2 locale u tekst datoteci, kako nagovorim vim da lijepo prikaže slova?
<calmpitbull> i imas tri mogucnosti....kondicija, masa, masa i kondicija
<calmpitbull> ja radim ovo trece
<obrut> masa samo smeta
<obrut> nikakve koristi od nje
<calmpitbull> ne ako je fukcionalana masa
<obrut> osim ak ces ju pokazivat trebicama
<calmpitbull> nije bas tak
<BotaniCar> jelly-home:  ~/.vimrc, pa forsanje ? UTF locale bi trebao nase crcke u 8859-2 ok prikazati 
<calmpitbull> imas masu a bome imas funkiconalnu masu
<calmpitbull> recimo ja na ljeto trcim po sumi sa 16 kg na ledima
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: pa ne znam kak forsati, stavio sam "set encoding=iso8859-2" i samo ga prikaže na drukčije strgan način
<calmpitbull> 5 km
<calmpitbull> i to je funkcionalna masa...jer imam 105 kg 
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: u .vimrc : set encoding=utf-8  " The encoding displayed. | set fileencoding=utf-8  " The encoding written to file.
<BotaniCar> tak si imam zapisano, brijem da mi je radilo 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: hmm!
<SilverSpace> obrut: kakve su to zenske vijezbe ? :)
<jelly-home> "set encoding=utf-8" izgleda radi, ali set fileencoding=iso8859-2 ili iso-8859-2 ili latin2 neće -- prikazuje čvrčke kao da je datoteka u latin1
<jelly-home> sigh
<obrut> frenchie zgibovi su zakon
<obrut> SilverSpace: pogleda video pa ces vidjet :) zenska je zgodna i bome jaka :)
<obrut> od cetvrte minute pocinje zabavnije :)
<obrut> a tek na rockringsima..
<jelly-home> našao: vim hoće pogodit što je unutra, ali samo ako mu se veli koje su opcije za pogađanje: set fileencodings=utf-8,latin2 
<jelly-home> https://automatthias.wordpress.com/2006/07/18/vim-utf-8-and-iso-8859-2/
<calmpitbull> jel se uopce moze sharat video sa facebooka
<SilverSpace> obrut: :)
<calmpitbull> obrut: ovo je jak zena https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=934878256547150&fref=nf
<SilverSpace> obrut: jebo to :)
<obrut> jebo :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: u ulazu imam zid kaj bi bio odlican za stjenu napraviti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> pa eto, nabavi grifove i zaserafi :)
<obrut> mozda ti dodju kakvi komadi visit ;)
<obrut> npr. ova :P http://www.8a.nu/?IncPage=http%3A//www.8a.nu/user/Profile.aspx%3FUserId%3D6647
<obrut> danas pocinje americka boulder liga, bude se i ta tekmala :P
<SilverSpace> obrut: moram priznati da su i meni zenske vijezbe bolje https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-JJEwwPR5w
<datase> YouTube: Girls BIG BUTT Workout is Amazing!! - 0:09:04 - 1,109,647 views - 5168 likes / 261 dislikes
<obrut> SilverSpace: pa ti razmisli oces gledat formulu il neke zanimljivije sportove :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> this is relevant to my interests
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8jLvM9kPY9M
<datase> YouTube: NUCLEAR BOMB ON THE WAY, NEED SCIENTISTS AND MILITARY NOW!! - 0:02:05 - 116,647 views - 275 likes / 96 dislikes
<tonil> obrut, slistio bi je ko cigo napolitanku,opalio bi je ko amerikanci hiroshimu 
<tonil> a sad se pitam jesu te dupe prirodne od vjezbe il od implantanta i raznoraznih gelova :/
<SilverSpace> tonil: koga briga 
<SilverSpace> tko ima para jebe tko nema drka 
<tonil> a nemos opet umakat u svasta,
<tonil> treba bit oprezan
<SilverSpace> jay
<calmpitbull> za sek nije bilo struje
<SilverSpace> dovoljno za reboot
<SilverSpace> Određenu količinu Raspbbery Pi modela 2  imamo na skladištu u Zagrebu. 
<SilverSpace> hm vec stigo
<SilverSpace> Primotronic
<calmpitbull> opako
<calmpitbull> al sada me vise zanima ovaj arduino micro
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: ja kupio croadruino
<calmpitbull> mislis croduino...i ja imam to doma, radio skroz kak treba
<SilverSpace> http://www.e-radionica.com/
<SilverSpace> ovaj 
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: moj http://is.gd/Wa3PQD
<calmpitbull> pa to je taj
<SilverSpace> da
<BotaniCar> Imam gateway koji se zboota nakon nestanka struje, vidi s jedne strane mrezu do "van" ( tcom ruter) , s druge strane vidi LAN. LAN moze pingat' , vanjsku mrezu ne. Nakon 3 reboota proradi  - kaj bi to bilo. Kanta ima dansguardian/squid na sebi 
<SilverSpace> kvar
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> nova radio stanica u eteru od danas http://www.yammat.com/
<obrut> od domacih streamova je 101 rock sasma dobra :)
<obrut> odnosno, to je jedina domaca stanica koja je koliko toliko slusljiva
<BotaniCar> *tebi
<obrut> :)
<obrut> nema price, samo glazba i annoying jinglovi
<pkiller> jel slusate muziku na poslu?
<BotaniCar> cim je stream, IMHO ukidam kategoriju "domaca" i podstaje jedna od konkurentnih u masi, nije da prevec pustaju ex-yu rock 
<pkiller> ili doma?
<SilverSpace> obrut: ovi su ex 101 ekipa
<SilverSpace> pkiller: stream svaki dan
<pkiller> ma predali smo neki projekt europskoj uniji, pa dio je internet radio, pa me zanimalo da li uopce ima smisla, da li ljudi slusaju sta uopce ili samo youtube
<obrut> pkiller: meni uglavnom stalno nesto svira
<obrut> ili neku internet radio stanicu samo sa glazbom ili odabrane albume na deezeru
<pkiller> meni isto... ali vidim da ova mlađa ekipa ne slusa bas muziku, nego samo par hitova i što se pušta u klubovima, ili naravno druga strana, narodnjake
<SilverSpace> meni radio tray stalno ukljucen
<obrut> ja ni ne znam sto je sad in, citao neki clanak sto ekipa najvise voli, onak nikad cuo za tri najpopularnija benda :P
<obrut> star sam
<pkiller> ma sta kad svatko sad moze muziku radit, odes na soundcloud i cujes kakvu sranje muziku rade sada ljudi sve neki techno/house/dubstep fuzija... samo noize cujes, kao da ti stekaju zvucnici
<SilverSpace> da
<pkiller> SilverSpace: radio tray?
<SilverSpace> aplikacija 
<pkiller> aha
<SilverSpace> linux
<SilverSpace> cuci u tray
<pkiller> .977 comedy channel sam slusao jedno 2 godine :) preko nekog programa za windowse
<pkiller> nasao: http://radiotray.sourceforge.net/
<SilverSpace> http://radiotray.sourceforge.net/
<SilverSpace> :)
<pkiller> hocete cut sta sam napravio sad prije koji dan? :)
<SilverSpace> ocito neku glupost :)
<obrut> ja doma sve preko xbmca, ima super pluginova za radio stanice, odaberes si najdraze i slusas
<pkiller> Kupio sam Renoise, odlican tracker za radit muziku pa sam isprobavao neke stvari u njemu pa me frend natjerao da mu uplodam negdje da može slušat ful mu se sviđalo :)
<ivoks> http://oilprice.com/commodity-price-charts?1&page=chart&sym=CLH15&name=Crude%20Oil%20WTI
<ivoks> sta se tocilo, tocilo se
<ivoks> prek 9kn do kraja mjeseca
<pkiller> tko hoce cut pjesmu cu mu poslat na /msg
<SilverSpace> obrut: ja si listu ubacio u xbmc koja stoji u favoritima 
<pkiller> jebeni soundcloud sam morao sa imenom i prezimenom radit da bi jednog dana mogao autorska prava gonit ako mi sta uspije :)
<SilverSpace> ili da tebe mogu ganjat :)
<pkiller> jedino žene mene mogu ganjat :)
<pkiller> evo poslao sam tebi (iako nisi pitao) :P
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ima da bude cammleback, ili kak to vec zovu, gle sad kad se stroposta jos nize :) 
<api984> dan
<api984> ste zivi… 
<SilverSpace> pkiller: hm sasvim ok
<SilverSpace> api984: ne
<pkiller> ocekivao si gore jelda :)
<pkiller> jos ako imas dobre zvucnike (ako nije onaj alert zvucnik iz kucista od kompjutera) onda mozes cut jedan synth u pozadini
<ivoks> BotaniCar: sumnjam
<ivoks> BotaniCar: europa se oporavlja
<ivoks> sad ce i kina se opet pokrenuti
<SilverSpace> pkiller: :)
<BotaniCar> A, mozda i bolje da skoci, idu mi nakua guzve na cesti
<pkiller> botanicar to iz svojeg iskustva sa umjetnim novcima :)
<BotaniCar> pkiller: znam da zvuci nemoguce, ali imam nekad i pravog novca :) 
<SilverSpace> di je Mmike 
<pkiller> haha... ja nikad novaca, vrijednosti imam ali novaca nikad :)
<SilverSpace> kaj seta mazdu po snijegu ?
<api984> ima jos sta o onom DDOSu na tcom
<api984> obzirom da se jako lipo zaljuljao jucer… 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/q89/p235x165/10982814_4929364009582_261838044859176420_n.jpg?oh=a223699b4d90d7c7a8d869f19a9235ad&oe=5549D2B5
<Mmike> "Due to this ProPublica article we received more than 120,000 € of individual donations on a single day. There is even more: The Core Infrastructure Initiative granted 60,000 $ for 2015. Our payment service Stripe and Facebook will each give 50,000 $ to the project. And finally the Wau Holland Stiftung is collecting tax deductible funds for GnuPG (7000 € in December; numbers for January will be posted soon)."
<Mmike> wow
<Mmike> fino :)
<jelly-home> to sve skupa je dosta za jednog (1) developera fulltime
<BotaniCar> sto je u stvari dosta, motiviran covjek koji ne mora brinuti kaj ce jesti moze Cudo Isusovo napraviti posla
<jelly-home> možda dva ak bi živio u pripizdini tipa Hrvatska
<jelly-home> da, ali je još uvijek bus number = 1
<BotaniCar> Istina :)
<jelly-home> opet, super da ne mora razmišljat kak će platit račune
<BotaniCar> pg_dump all | grep drek # izvrsno mi zakolje server
<BotaniCar> ( moram naci 'drek' u bazi koju prvi put vidim :) )
<BotaniCar> mogu li , pod bilo kojim linuxoidnim OSom, napraviti nesto kao alias na NICu , ali da nije u istom mreznom segmentu kao primarna adresa ? 
<vileni> alias?
<vileni> ako ti treba jos jedna mreza/ip adresa to mozes
<BotaniCar> vileni: al, jedna adresa mora u jednom rejndzu bit, druga u drugom ( nesto kao etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0:0 s razlicitim sadrzajima mi ne radi )
<vileni> pa meni je to funkcioniralo, doduse na debianu
<BotaniCar> ne radi mi ni na debianu, radi ako su adrese u istom segmentu
<vileni> ne, meni su bas odvojeni bili, slagao sam jer nisam imao dovoljno ip-a
<BotaniCar> velim, nece. 
<BotaniCar> I dokumentacija kaze da aliasing uopce nije predvidzen za ono kaj bi ja. 
<BotaniCar> A nish, bu'm gazdu zical jos mreznih kartica.. 
<vileni> da nije nesto drugo u pitanju? meni je jedna bila public, jedna u 172.20.0.0/24 a druga na 192.168.42.0/24 i sve tri su radile sa istog nica
<BotaniCar> vileni: imas negdje zapisanu kuharicu kojom si se vodio ?
<vileni> a druga stvar, vlanovi nisu opcija?
<Mmike> cini se da su kolege rijesile soft-lockup bug u linuxu :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: trazim, ali to je bilo prije 5 godina valjda :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: nije da nisu, nego sam htio probati ovako jer mi nish od "naprednih" vlan funkcionalnosti ne treba
<vileni> ali bilo je jednostavno kao ovo recimo https://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/create-virtual-network-adapters-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<BotaniCar> vidis, mozda da stavim "ONPARENT" , a ne "ONBOOT" 
<vileni> a sto se tice vlanova, meni je to bolje rjesenje jer je onda bas odvojen promet
<vileni> a nije tesko namjestiti
<Mmike> jel' bio tko vani autom nedavno?
<Mmike> u zadnjih sat vremena, cca?
<Mmike> jel' ima puno prometa?
<vileni> ujutro je bilo onoliko manje prometa koliko se sporije vozilo :)
<vileni> tako da mi je jednako trebalo do posla
<BotaniCar> vileni: cini se da ce na kraju biti vlanovi, citam da aliasing ima ( kako gdje ) i limit na broj aliasas 
<BotaniCar> sasasas
<jelly-home> Mmike: ima dosta prometa
<Mmike> onda idem
<Mmike> jer ce mi trebat 16 sati da dodjem nekjud
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: imaj u vidu da stavio ti drugi ip i segment na isti interface ili drugi, imas samo jedan default gateway
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: a aliasi imaju limit na cca 16 tisuca
<jelly-home> tak da jebiga, ak ti treba 17 tisuca IP adresa onda ces imati problema :-)
<jelly-home> a ak trebas doci sa interneta do obje mreze i ip adrese, trebat ce ti policy-based routing imao alias ili vlanove
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: ma, treba mi za glupost, serveri su mi spojeni na switch koji , ovisno o polaznoj i odredisnoj adresi limitira bandwith ili ne ; pa bi htio da inter-server promet ide s 192.168.X.Y , a "vanjski" promet s javnih IP adresa. Kratak sam s NICovima. 
<Mmike> hrvojem! pa kaj se ne hvalis!
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: onda si postavi rute za 192.168.X.Y a defaultnu rutu postavi na gateway za internet
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: svejedno si negdje moram dodati 192.168.X.Y adrese, ne ? NICovi trenutno imaju asajnane javne adrese. 
<jelly-home> da
<BotaniCar> e, taj dio je bed
<jelly-home> al nije problem da ip adrese ne rade, nego ti nemas rute za odlazni promet prema tim segmentima 
<BotaniCar> Trenutno mi je problem to sto nisam dodao te adrese, pa rute ne vode nikam. htio bi prvo IP asajnment rijesiti, onda cu distribuciju prometa lako rijesiti, tu smo vec spomenuli dva nacina. 
<BotaniCar> dodje mi da sve virtualiziram i dodam virtualne NICove , pa nek se hipervizor jebe s tim.
<jelly-home> i nece se nista promijeniti, imas isti problem dal adresa bila na istom interfejsu ili drugom
<jelly-home> drugo je sad sto po nekom feng-shuiju bolje ne mijesati 2 mrezna segmenta na istom fizickom lanu
<BotaniCar> Pravo zboris. Idem srknut' kavu na terasu, brijem da sam dodatno oglupio jer danas nismo ni izluftali ured zbog zime, kisika nema jos od juce 
<Mmike> i da
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=850kWc-v9Do
<datase> YouTube: Kelly Family - Fell In Love With An Alien HQ Quality - 0:03:06 - 759,393 views - 2317 likes / 26 dislikes
<jelly-home> !
<SilverSpace> hu fino vani 
<Mmike> IGOR GREGELJ VAMILY
<Mmike> da
<SilverSpace> malo puse 
<Mmike> mene odgodilo cijepljenje
<Mmike> za popodne
<Mmike> kad popodne, isusa mu kristovog
<SilverSpace> Franko veli da bi zamjenio zimu ljetom 
<SilverSpace> ali se ne da unutra 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: bas danas na FB DrKelly pita di su nestali Kelly Family :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da se voziti jedino problem je sa parkingom
<vileni> treba uzeti na njuskalu nivu za 1000eur, i kad se treba sparkirati samo se zaletis tamo gdje je ralica ostavila snijeg
<vileni> na proljece ju prodas nekom lovcu
<BotaniCar> kaj nemres Nivu za soma eura kupit *novu* ? :) 
<vileni> haha
<vileni> reklo bi se da toliko kosta s obzirom na kvalitetu izrade
<BotaniCar> a ono, serem, ali nove su fakat bile budzasto kad sam zadnje gledao :)
<vileni> ali ako se dobro sjecam bile su oko 70-85kkn nove
<vileni> sa plinom po defaultu
<BotaniCar> ae, 10k€ za novog terenca
<vileni> da, ali dok drugi auti za 5 godina izgubi 50% vrijednosti, ovaj gubi 90 :)
<vileni> i to ako ne istrune
<BotaniCar> :) Kaj taj auto ikad itko prodaje ? Mislio sam da ga kupis i onda te nadzivi :)
<vileni> kako bi te nadzivio kad se pokvari i istrune i dok ga cuvas u garazi :)
<vileni> ali za tu cijenu, ako ides cesto u sumu, neznam sto bi drugo preporucio :)
<BotaniCar> Sve nive koje sam imao prilike vidjeti/voziti su uz minimalno odrzavanje bile tip-top ( shvati uvjetno, nisu tip-top ni dok sidju s trake, to se slazem)
<SilverSpace> vileni: kupis lopatu jeftinija je od nive :)
<Mmike> ta niva je katastrofa
<BotaniCar> nego, ste citali kak nismo digli avione za zrakoplov koji se neidentificiran 30 minuta naletavao po nasem nebu ? Na kraju ga presreli talijani  :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kojih 30 minuta 
<SilverSpace> 30 sekundi
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: 30 minuta. Preletio je od strane srbije, cijelom nasom duzinom , do Italije, tamo su ga njihovi F16  presreli
<BotaniCar> Civilni avion
<SilverSpace> ne stigne se mig dic za to vrijeme 
<BotaniCar> Komentar MORHa je besmrtan "znali smo mi za njega, ali talijanima je bilo brze presresti ga" :) Dok NATO regula nalaze imati na pisti spreman dezurni par ( deploy time za pripravan MIG je ispod 5 min, SilverSpace )
<Mmike> BotaniCar, not according to DCS :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: according to bero ( kolega, stol prekputa, radio na odrzavanju MIGova kao tehnicar )
<Mmike> taj mig21 je takvo govno od aviona :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zanimljivo da je dosao do nas a kaj su ovi prije radili 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zemljama prije se predstavio i dao planiranu rutu, te dobio odobrenje, kad je prisao nasoj granici nije se odazivao na pokusaje komunikacije
<jelly-home> trebali su ga zrusit, mjkumu
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> cim
<BotaniCar> Da su imali cime :) Brijem da nam je PZO u stanju u kakvom i avioni - ne mog goluba zrusit' 
<Mmike> a da smo kojim slucajem imali helikoptere
<Mmike> eeeee
<Mmike> al' ne
<Mmike> 'moramo imat avijone'
<jelly-home> Par Zolji Ostalo?
<BotaniCar> eeee !!! mogli bi lijepo uzletjet' i kaj ? Kak ces helikopterom resrest makar privatni mlaznjak ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: moras imati avion za nadgledanje 
<Mmike> za nadgledanje - cega?
<SilverSpace> trebalo pistu ocistiti zbog snijega 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kak to mislis - kak ces? pa fino :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zracnog prostora 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: helikopteri su jos uvijek nesto sporiji od aviona :9
<BotaniCar> A , mi nemamo dezurne eskadrile distribuirane okolo, nego samo u Plesu .. 
<SilverSpace> nemres zrakomlatom presretat avione 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ima jedan di mozes, ako si u dometu A-A rakete :) Al velim, nemamo dezurne eskadrile nigdje nego na Plesu 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa to ako je uso sa strane crne gore jadranom iz zagreba kad dignes avione ovaj je vec u italiji 
<Mmike> ma nemate pojma
<Mmike> vi'te je'nu stvar: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bell_Boeing_V-22_Osprey
<SilverSpace> je nemamo 
<Mmike> to se da pretvorit u avion
<Mmike> i onda imas 2 stvari u jednoj
<SilverSpace> o je isto kad kupis liniju sve u jednom pa na kraju nemas nis
<Mmike> tako je, SilverSpace 
<Mmike> to je bas isto :)
<Mmike> k'o kad kupis auto i bicikl u jednom
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ti bi ovim jurio mlaznjake ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, #define mlaznjak
<Mmike> mislis da se mig21 moze nosit i sa cime na nebu? :)
<SilverSpace> zavisi cim je naoruzan 
<SilverSpace> metlom ili prackom
<ivoks> nego
<ivoks> tko se ovog sjeca? :)
<ivoks> https://www.phpnuke.org/
<SilverSpace> nego odoh dalje gledati zenske vijezbe, obrut me navuko na gledanje :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ne huli
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ke?
<Mmike> ivoks, to je onaj cms-like framework?
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> to JE cms
<Mmike> ma kajje ot?
<Mmike> odem na downloads i imam photosop trial za download
<jelly-home> pazi da ne skines malware
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gledaj linkove od obrut :)
<ivoks> php nuke
<ivoks> prvi cms :D
<ivoks> pa je onda bio dotnetnuke
<ivoks> i slicno:)
<ivoks> pa tek onda mambo, pa iz njega joomla
<Mmike> sve drek na dreku :/
<Mmike> taj php
<Mmike> majko mila koliko protracenog vremena
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LHX_Attack_Chopper
<Mmike> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Panzerabwehrhubschrauber
<Mmike> mora covjeku bit zao sto ne govori tecno njemacki, pa vidi te divote od rjeci :)
<Mmike> rijeci!
<jelly-home> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMgLiXI-zzE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCkerYMffMo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Tou8-Cz8is
<datase> YouTube: Grupa 777 - Banane (pjesma koja donosi srecu) - 0:03:01 - 59,402 views - 168 likes / 2 dislikes
<ivoks> http://www.cert.hr/node/25114
<ivoks> uh, petak... :)
<tonil> heh na zadnju sam skroz zaboravio
<jelly-home> nemam više banana pjesama ali imam lollipop 
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj si izaso iz kuce :)
<SilverSpace> internet-pornografiji: Hrvati se 'pale' na učiteljice i medicinske sestre
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hokej/juniori-medvescaka-u-borbi-za-doigravanje-ebysl-a-988363
<SilverSpace> tri puta manje treniraju nego njihovi konkurenti
<SilverSpace> Canonical ured u Londonu http://is.gd/pFzgIF kaj zbilja?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja to nisam vidio :)
<Mmike> al' da je ured guba, je :)
<Mmike> mozda podanike poput mene jos ne pustaju tamo :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, kad ce nova percona doc u repozitorije?
<Mmike> 5.5
<Mmike> hrvojem, pa kaj sad? maloprije je 5.5.41 bila, sad je nema vise! :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj all :)
<calmpitbull> ako je nesto prekrasno je kada ocistis pola tone snijega, onda tus, kava i film
<jelly> SilverSpace: sva sreca da je ofis preko puta
<obrut> SilverSpace: ak volis jake zenske, evo tekma uzivo :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV80XzYOuck
<datase> YouTube: ABS 16 Open National Championships • Women Qualifiers - 0:00:00 - 20 views - 25 likes / 0 dislikes
<calmpitbull> jake zene pih
<calmpitbull> ovo su samo zene koje se penjaju
<calmpitbull> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wwi42DWrhiY
<datase> YouTube: Ronda Rousey - Boss - 0:04:42 - 290,969 views - 1743 likes / 71 dislikes
<calmpitbull> ovo je ronda 
<obrut> alex puccio rondu pojede za dorucak :P
<obrut> i popne se gdje ronda nebre ni pogledat
<calmpitbull> mislis moze pobjec
<calmpitbull> jer to jedino i moze
<obrut> pih
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: te grubijane bi zabranio 
<markosejic> calmpitbull: pozz
<nicols> jutro!
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TShKZLeZzWE
<datase> YouTube: Ubuntu phone walkthrough video - 0:04:08 - 301 views - 165 likes / 4 dislikes
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace: meni je bio onaj koncept kao ubuntu for android predobar....a sad nemam pojma ako ce se to moc sa ovim 
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: nece 
<calmpitbull> a to je stvarno steta
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/nik-titanik/dnevni/3134
<SilverSpace> jako 
<Mmike> http://xahlee.info/kbd/i/IBM_AT_keyboard-s.jpg
<Mmike> imo sam vaku
<SilverSpace> ke
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/milanovic-dokazali-smo-da-milijun-glasova-koje-smo-dobili-nije-milijun-krikova-koji-su-izgubili/799780.aspx
<Mmike> kakav je to panj
<Mmike> ono
<Mmike> njega su sigurno tukli svi u osnovnjaku
<Mmike> zato je izrastao u takvog rasnog idijota
<calmpitbull> ma stvarno je idijot
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/UZzsMs
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/images2/PXL_060215_9926444.jpg
<Mmike> pajaci
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a kol'ko baterija traje?
<Mmike> Built-in 70Wh rechargeable lithium-ion polymer battery
<SilverSpace> mrak izgleda 
<SilverSpace> puno para 
<Mmike> https://bananadrzava.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/pank.jpg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzbXWYiGEg8
<datase> YouTube: Así fue el festival de triples de Mario Hezonja - 0:01:55 - 42,255 views - 138 likes / 1 dislikes
<SilverSpace> imamo dvojicu najvecih talenata mladih u eu 
<SilverSpace> saric i hezonja
<SilverSpace> od kud ih samo zabija 
<Mmike> http://www.vox.com/2014/7/8/5877863/it-takes-forever-to-get-off-an-airplane-there-might-be-a-better-way
<SilverSpace> ralica 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-07
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<nicols> hojla!
<Mmike> nicols, kak je kod vas ocisceno?
<Mmike> moram u ozalj :)
<nicols> Å¡a
<nicols> pa ... duga resa - klc je ok
<nicols> nije savršeno, ali da se vozit
<nicols> moje 3 godine stare sava eskimo se ponašaju ok.
<nicols> tu i tamo u karlovcu ima utabanog snjega na cestama koji se pretvorio u led
<nicols> ali uglavnom su sipali sol, tako da su sve glavne ceste razgnjecane i bljuzgovite
<nicols> neznam kako je prema ozlju, ali vjerujem da je glavna cesta prema tamo ok
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> dan i tebi SilverSpace :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/zanimljivosti/jednostavan-nacin-kako-otkriti-uzgaja-li-vas-susjed-marihuanu-405237
<SilverSpace> slavonci onda svi travu uzgajaju tj. kulen
 * chaky napokon presao na SSD :) Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB
<SilverSpace> chaky: kaj u laptop si stavio
<chaky> ne, desktop. U laptop cu staviti mSATA, tako da mi ostane drugi HDD.
<obrut> presao ? mislis, uveo
<obrut> :P
<chaky> hehe
<SilverSpace> evo opet ljubimac od Mmike http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/ministar-bez-kontrole-vargi-fali-neki-vijak-za-normalno-ponasanje/799840.aspx
<SilverSpace> pise
<obrut> bwaahahaha, visina snijega - begovo razdolje 163 cm :) vise od moje zene :)
<calmpitbull> moram ja unmount napravit prije koristenja dd if of
<obrut> nije nuzno ak ti nesto nece u medjuvremenu pisat po particiji i dovesti filesystem u nekonzistentno stanje :) dakle, bolje umountaj :)
<obrut> u biti, sto ti je if a sto of ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/48229/najveci-pit-bull-na-svijetu-divovski-hulk-tek-raste-
<SilverSpace> pojede te za dorucak
<calmpitbull> bome me
<calmpitbull> moj pit ima 37 kg
<calmpitbull> i to je sasvim dobr
<calmpitbull> a sto se tice dd if of sredil sve
<SilverSpace> kaj si pobrisao disk :)
<calmpitbull> tak zelen opet nisam
<calmpitbull> sudo rm -r /
<SilverSpace> ja sam si jednomm sa dd obrisao krivi disk 
<calmpitbull> pa gledaj sto sam ja sve napravil 
<calmpitbull> jednom sam se izbrisal it admin grupe
<SilverSpace> odlicna utakmica 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam to jos citao :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, !
<Mmike> "kaj ne pise ovaj recenzije za video igrice?"
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ovo je klasican olegov hracak, nish posebno
<Mmike> to je sad vec 'ja sam faca pa mogu kaj hocu'
<Mmike> ovo konkretno ima smisla, al' mislim, lako je po spodobi od Varge hrackat
<Mmike> (kakav debil, btw)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> brijem si da je ovaj move na 14.04 bio los izbor
<Mmike> pa novi kelner svaka 3 dana
<Mmike> odo u reboot
<Mmike> Etoga
<Mmike> kol'ko je ovaj html5 'player' bolji od flasha na jubitou
<Mmike> imam listu uuida u 2 fajla
<Mmike> svaki fajl ima oko gigu i pol
<Mmike> kak da izvucem sve uuide koji su u jednom a nisu u drugom
<Mmike> grep -v -f je spor
<Mmike> i uzme mi oko 12 gigi memorije (wtf)
<Mmike> comm
<Mmike> munja je
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly> http://rednuht.org/genetic_cars_2/
<jelly> Mmike: grep -f sux, nadji nesto drugo
<Mmike> jelly, predobro :)
<Mmike> jelly, nasao sam - comm
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBgG_VSP7f8
<Mmike> jelly, ^^
<datase> YouTube: Karl Sims - Evolved Virtual Creatures, Evolution Simulation, 1994 - 0:04:10 - 600,623 views - 2976 likes / 242 dislikes
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/svijet/strah-od-letenja-sanse-da-ce-se-avion-srusiti-000000042-405198
<Mmike> kaj ovaj glogloskovski jos nije reko di/kak je nastradao?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: znao sam da ce se sad poceti osporavati goloskog 
<SilverSpace> nitko ni rijeci sto je Matic ratni profiter 
<SilverSpace> smradovi od novinara 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-02-08
<Mmike> kak
<Mmike> je 
<Mmike> zima
<calmpitbull> nije
<calmpitbull> meni je bas ok
<calmpitbull> bas kak treba
<calmpitbull> svi govore o toj zimi kao da smo inace tropski otok i nakada nismo vidjeli snijeg i osjetili zimu
<jelly> +3°C je "zima" 
<jelly> wtf
<calmpitbull> nego kaj
<calmpitbull> to nije zima.....to je zima za pussije
<calmpitbull> prava zima je kad je -30
<calmpitbull> ono kada ti se kohonesi uvuku
<jelly> ne znam što će onda pričati, valjda "elementarna nepogoda"
<calmpitbull> koja elementarna nepogoda....to je snijeg, kao sto sam rekao...Ocito nikada nismo vidjeli snijeg jer smo tropski otok
<Mmike> ne velim da nije ok :)
<Mmike> veilm sam da je zima
<Mmike> kod mene na balkonu je -6 :)
<Mmike> a -6 je zima :)
<Mmike> i 3 je hladno :)
<Mmike> 10 je mlje
<Mmike> 15 je flje
<Mmike> 20 je toplo
<Mmike> 25 je vec na granici vrucine :)
<calmpitbull> ja mislim da je to tak tak...ako mozes cistit snijeg sa lopatom i normalno sa susjedima popit koju rakijicu nakon toga...i to vani, onda nije hladno
<hrvojem> Mmike: oj
<Mmike> hrvojem, oja! :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, de je percona 5.5.41? :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, u petak je kratko postojala i onda ste ju makli, kae bilo?! :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: hm?
<Mmike> hrvojem, u petak sam oso na http://www.percona.com/downloads/Percona-XtraDB-Cluster/
<Mmike> i mogao sam medj ostalim izabrat i 5.5.41
<hrvojem> hm ne, samo je ovdje: http://www.percona.com/downloads/Percona-Server-5.5/
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> drek :/
<Mmike> idijot
<Mmike> thnx
<hrvojem> np :)
<Mmike> http://www.slovakcooking.com/2009/recipes/kapustnica/
<Mmike> uhaj-haj
<Mmike> fino! :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> opet bijelo sranje pada
<calmpitbull> nista vise
<calmpitbull> to je samo onak malo za prekrasnu nedelju....da mozes gledat kroz prozor dok si radis domaci cloud na centosu 6.6 
<Mmike> kud centos za cloud, brate mili :)
<calmpitbull> a zasto ne
<Mmike> sjebat paketni sustav
<Mmike> moras dodavat tonu eksternih repozitorija da bi dobio korisne stvari koje ces actually koristiti
<Mmike> (recimo, munin)
<Mmike> systemd!
<Mmike> calmpitbull, zakai ne ubuntu?
<calmpitbull> evo idem odma
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o4c8g-IYyg8
<datase> YouTube: Awesome Powerful Train plow through snow railway tracks - Best Video 1 - 0:06:06 - 31,296 views - 72 likes / 3 dislikes
<calmpitb_> gracani jucer
<Mmike> gracani?
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/spasili-ga-nakon-9-sati-krenuo-na-sljeme-pa-ozlijedio-kraljeznicu-i-ostao-nepokretan-u-visokom-snijegu/799984.aspx
<nicols> zdravo!
<Mmike> nikh-kohls
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi gled'o nedjeljom u 2?
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yja2VmZOfdA
<datase> YouTube: EPIC CATCH!!! Dashing Thru the Snow - CN Train 406 West at Salisbury, NB (Feb 3, 2015) - 0:03:09 - 5,328,290 views - 12677 likes / 244 dislikes
<Mmike> e, TO je kompozicija
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ke ne tko je bio 
<Mmike> ma nisam nit ja gledo
<Mmike> sad sam citao malo
<Mmike> lik ima cerebralnu paralizu
<Mmike> i radi!
<Mmike> zaradjuje oko 4k kuna mjesecno
<Mmike> i zato kaj radi mu je drzava ukinula oko soma kuna invalidnine
<Mmike> pa je popljuvo i on satorase
<Mmike> inace je na 101ici on svojevremeno vodio neku emisiju za invalide
<SilverSpace> ee vidim na indexu
<SilverSpace> jeftina dnevnopoliticka potreba
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ti si k'o katolici
<Mmike> ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<calmpitbull> Mmike: evo stavil owncloud na server i to ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> ee
<markosejic> d vdcer
<SilverSpace> fuj
<SilverSpace> zima
<markosejic> znam
<markosejic> maloprije dosao izvana smrznuo se
<jelly> usb punjac na plin (fuel cell) https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/265641170/kraftwerk-highly-innovative-portable-power-plant
<SilverSpace> onaj na drva mi je bolji :)
<obrut> ja uvijek nosim cjepanicu sa sobom, za svaki slucaj, nikad ne znas kad ce baterija na mobu krepat :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--DX1nH_QYI
<datase> YouTube: BioLite CampStove First Burn/Charge Test.wmv - 0:06:41 - 9,205 views - 69 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> obrut: mozes si i caj skuhati
<obrut> za caj imam primusovo kuhalo :)
<obrut> cak i dva... iako je jedno opasno po zivot, zena nije dobro priserafila pa se zapalilo jednom u kampu :)
<obrut> sva sreca pa nije eksplodiralo
<SilverSpace> plin
<SilverSpace> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-08
<Mmike> Oh
<dodobas> F8
<Mmike> libvirt je tulav
<Mmike> uvijek zaboiravim da --destroy ne unisti, nego samo zaustavi :)
<Mmike> tipa net-destroy
<vileni> da, bolje bi bilo obrnuto
<ivoks> beograd - new york
<ivoks> let
<ivoks> e moji gotovani u zracnoj luci zagreb i croatia airlinesu
<ivoks> bitno da mi letimo za pristinu
<jelly> ipak je beograd prestonica
<Mmike> dnsmasq je glup
<Mmike> a libvirt je tek glup
<Mmike> i onda je vmware smece
 * Mmike reboota
<jelly> vmware je samo djubre, ne smece
<jelly> napravili su sad svoje kontenjere
<jelly> jer zas bi koristio nested pa da mozes prijeci lagano sa jednog hipervizora na drugi
<ivoks> koji panjevi
<ivoks> svoje kontejnere
<ivoks> mulci
<ivoks> aj... pozdrav
<jelly> python: works as indented
<Mmike> iz kvm virtualke mogu do svih lxcova, medjutoa kad iz lxca hocu do kvma dobijem 'destination port unreachable'
<jelly> kak lxc opce ima mrezu slozenu
<jelly> (inace, ne samo kod tebe)
<Mmike> jelly: pa reko bi isto k'o kvm
 * jelly ne zna ni jedno ni drugo
 * jelly ima klikalicu i klika po windowsima
<Mmike> digne lxcbr0 interfejs koji je brdiz koji ima 10.0.3.1 IP i onda s druge strane gura vethove
<jelly> kaj su to vethovi?
<Mmike> virtual ethernet device
<jelly> https://openvz.org/Virtual_Ethernet_device
<jelly> jel to iznutra kontenjera ili izvana ili oboje?
<jelly> oboje i tunel, apparently
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> kontejner dobije veth koji je 'ethernetom' spojen sa bridzem
<Mmike> isto i kvm
<Mmike> al' nekud je razlika, a ne kuzim d
<Mmike> di
 * Mmike nist nezna o mrezi
<jelly> lol domena
<jelly> {HEX}php.cmdshell.unclassed.359 : /var/www/vhosts/volim-meso.hr/httpdocs/wordpress/wp-content/themes/bretheon/revslider/temp/update_extract/revslider/up.php              
<Mmike> jelly: to mi od frendova :)
<Mmike> lxcov dnsmasq radi kak spada, doda -s i -S as appropriate
<Mmike> libvirtov, on the other hand, ne radi kak spada
<jelly> zasto svaki dize svoje, bolje da ne pitam?
 * jelly doda svaku virtualku rucno u dns 
<jelly> ne bu mene niko...
<jelly> alternativno, svaka bi se trebala DDNS-om prijavit
<Mmike> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xat1/v/t1.0-9/12687889_10153610692088071_9043227934544432343_n.jpg?oh=04e9b756981de2b0dd707e1367430c4c&oe=57278AEC
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> jelly: pa, to mu je dhcp server za virtualke/konterjenere
<Mmike> i dns resolver, forwarder, cacher i kaj vec
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> ne smeta kaj dize svoje, to je ok
<Mmike> kak da inace zna kak bi kaj radilo?
<Mmike> lako tebi dodat rucno u DNS kad pokrenes jednu mjesecno
<Mmike> ja ih pokrenem 50 u sat vremen
<Mmike> a
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/prvi-slucaj-u-povijesti-vozaca-autobusa-ubio-meteor--policija-trazi-pomoc-znanstvenika---pokraj-bezivotnog-tijela-bio-je-60-cm-dubok-krater-/1516344/
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/najgori-u-eu-hrvati-imaju-najvise-sigurnosnih-problema-na-internetu/873625.aspx
<jelly> laze index, ajmo ih ddosat 
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/media/img/4e/e5/261af1b69d51aadbfb65.jpeg
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo
<dodobas> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.24sata.hr.
<SilverSpace> f35 ?
<dodobas> f2
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj
<Vlado9A3CY> to je netko nacrtal u windows paint-u :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<SilverSpace> ln
 * Vjetar is back
<ivoks> SilverSpace: f35
<ivoks> vojna verzija
<ivoks> (ostale jos nisu gotove :)
<Mmike> kaj ima i F35 civilna cargo verzija? :)
<ivoks> ne, ali ameri imaju razne oruzane postrojbe
<ivoks> vojska je samo jedna
<ivoks> mornarica je druga
<ivoks> itd
<ivoks> marinci su treca
<ivoks> zracne snage cetvrtka
<ivoks> cetvrtka :D
<ivoks> cetvrta
<ivoks> obalna straza...
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> obalna straza je civilni drek
<Mmike> i nema lovce, right?
<ivoks> oni jedini od ovih nemaju
<ivoks> ostali svi imaju
<Mmike> a marinci su isto dio vojske
<Mmike> k'o i mornarica
<ivoks> army = vojska, po meni
<ivoks> armed forces = oruzane snage
<Mmike> military = vojska
<ivoks> ne postoji us military :)
<Mmike> army su kopnene snage (ajmo rec)
<ivoks> postoji us army
<ivoks> uglavnom, ona gore fotka je fotka lovca za us army
<ivoks> kako god to preveo
<Mmike> ivoks, kak nebi postojao?
<Mmike> us military objedinjuje us army i us marine pimpeks i us navy i sve
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Armed_Forces
<Mmike> ok, ARMED FORCES, nij military :D
<ivoks> da, to sam naveo, kao armed forces
<ivoks> milicije su obicno 'vojske' drzava
<Mmike> militia != military
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> military = armed forces
<Mmike> mislim da mi je tlak prenarasto
<Mmike> zuji mi u usima opako
<ivoks> mene glava boli
<ivoks> nije neki dan
<Mmike> Here are 10 lifestyle changes you can make to lower your blood pressure and keep it down.
<Mmike> Lose extra pounds and watch your waistline. Blood pressure often increases as weight increases. ...
<Mmike> bas je dobar ovaj gugl
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/kakve-ce-biti-reakcije-iscurio-dizajn-dresa-vatrenih-za-predstojeci-euro-u-francuskoj--reakcije-dvojake/1516427/
<ivoks> plavi dres je crven plavi bijeli
<ivoks> bit ce galame :)
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_aircraft_insignia#/media/File:Colombian_Air_Force_Roundel.svg
<ivoks> omg
<Mmike> ovo bi mogao biti kratak sastanak
<Mmike> dodobas: ti si se ono intenzivno igrao s flaskom, right? se isplati to opet pogledati, ja nisam prtljao po tome bar 3 godine
<dodobas> zasto?
<dodobas> koji probljem rjesavas ?
<ivoks> Mmike: prozvan si
<ivoks> a sutis
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:RAAF_Roundel.svg
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Rnzaf_roundel.svg
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> ak se oni zarate, nece se moci raspoznati
<Mmike> ivoks: eh :)
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Military_aircraft_insignia#/media/File:Roundel_zimbabwe.svg
<ivoks> ajmo u sridu
<Mmike> fak
<Mmike> ivoks: se culo?
<Mmike> cini se da ne :)
 * Mmike kihnuo
<jelly> http://www.technewslatest.com/2015/09/cyanogen-to-deeply-integrate-microsofts_13.html ... Microsoft's Cortana into next OS Release
<jelly> dole gugl!!!1
<Mmike> MX revolution, baterija traje jedva tjedan dana
<Mmike> MX550 uz laptop, vec valjda godinu dana imam iste baterije i pise da su na 80%
<Vjetar> Mmike: jesu chargable?
<Vjetar> na revolutionu?
<Mmike> Vjetar, na oba su charg
<Mmike> ahaaa
<Mmike> Vjetar, da, jesu
<dodobas> Mmike: i ?
<dodobas> koji probljem rjesavas ?
<Vjetar> Mmike: to je tvornički ili si kupijo?
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj?
<Mmike> Vjetar, tvornicki
<Vjetar> Nije to čudno
<dodobas> Mmike: Flask nesto ?
<Vjetar> Ja imam Performance MX
<Mmike> Vjetar, eto, blinka da mu je baterija prazna
<Vjetar> ponekad svaki drugi dan, ponekad tjedan dana i više izdržo
<Mmike> dodobas, ma tu nesh ovi hoce u flasku raditi
<Mmike> neki api za neko drketanje neceg, nemam pojma :)
<dodobas> a ok onda, javi se kad se u pojmis :)
<Mmike> dodobas, jesi koristio?
<dodobas> yes
<dodobas> mislim da nema nikakav security layer, cak niti osnove OWASP stvari...
<dodobas> te je u smislu javnog API endpointa... pa... radit ce :)
<Mmike> kul:)
<Mmike> to ce bit interfejs na interni billing :D
<dodobas> dakle lako ces ga exploitat ...
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-09
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> F6
<vileni> morning
<jelly> jutro
<SilverSpace> maminjo
<SilverSpace> http://www.bromygod.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/evil-035-02072016.gif
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> > Your version of Skype is out of date, so you'll see these messages on the web. You can either update Skype, or use Skype for Web.
<jelly> ... imam zadnju koju ste izdali, majstori, možda da updateate softver za linuxe
<vileni> da
<SilverSpace> jutro
<obrut> upgradeat na android 6 ili ne ? :P
<CrazyLemon> hell yea :)
<CrazyLemon> doze is awesome
<vileni> obrut: koji uredjaj?
<vileni> na nexus 5 mi radi bez problema
<obrut> htc one m8
<obrut> jel se moze na sranju od androida deinstalirat aplikacija koja je dosla s njim ?
<obrut> appove koje sam sam skinuo mogu "deinstaliraj", a gomilu ovih sranja samo "deinstaliraj azuriranja"
<vileni> obrut: samo ako rootas
<jelly> obrut: sa official romom, bez roota, ne, jer se nalazi u "rom"u
<obrut> ma nabijem ih na na rom... ak mi moze uselit sa upgradeom na novu verziju, moze i maknut... samo nece
<jelly> južina :-(
<jelly> a gle, možeš i instalirati CM 13.kufer
<jelly> baš sam gledao jel bi otkupio htc one m8 od kolege koji je uzeo ajfon
<vileni> dobar je m8
<obrut> bitno da imam gore mapse, hangoutse, evernote, gmail, sta vec... i ne mogu maknut
<jelly> a uzeo je ajfon od drugog kolege koji je uzeo noviji ajfon :-)
<vileni> a dobro, google je nuzno zlo
<vileni> ali evernote
<vileni> to mi ne spada u sistemske nikako
<jelly> eh, ja imam shazam i deezer po defaultu sad :-)
<obrut> deezer mi je ok
<jelly> bolje da su stavili neko atsume :-)
<vileni> ja ionako koristim skoro sve od gugla, pa mi je nexus taman sa svojim softverom
<vileni> ali svejedno sam ga rootao
<jelly> nexus 5 bi mozda uzeo samo zato sto se mogu staviti neki super-paranoidni android buildovi
<jelly> https://copperhead.co/android/
<vileni> meni se vise neda baviti sa custom romovima, nekad mi to bilo zanimljivo
<vileni> sad je samo da radi
<jelly> PaX ("glavni" feature u grsecurity)
<jelly> meni je bilo bitno da radi, al sad mi je bitno i da je zakrpan
<jelly> a ak nije zakrpan, da bar bude osiguran od najgoreg smetja
<CrazyLemon> ne mozes maket ali mozes disableat
<jelly> al mozes slucajno kliknut
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<obrut> Vlado9A3CY: dobr o vece :)
<obrut> i tak... upgrade u tijeku, valjda nece krepat :P
<Vlado9A3CY> zivio obrut ;)
<vileni> meni se sad apdejtao nexus
<vileni> iako, nije mi izgledalo uspjesno
<vileni> posto je usao u twrp recovery
<obrut> meni se jos uvijeg upgradea 
<obrut> trenutno "optimizira aplikacije" :P
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-10
<SweetMuffin> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> gerijatrija
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: pa djesi
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: kak ste ? kak je filip?
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> jebena kisa
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: malac je pregrmio sarlah u 2 dana, Sanela jos nije svoja ni nakon 4. Dobra je stvar da prestaejs biti zarazan nakon prve konzumacije antibiotika. 
<SweetMuffin> Losa je stvar da je netko pustio dete s sarlahom u vrtic, i zarazio mi klinca, sve mu svece jebem 
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: da, jebemu mater :(
<Mmike> ja sam si sve mislio da luku zarazimo, ono, sam da kasnije bude lakse
<Mmike> al' se nisam usudio to Sefici predloziti :)
 * Mmike imao sarlah kad je bio klinac, kakti, trebao bih biti otporan na to, right?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, iako, bolje nego jucer, jucer je bio tak usran dan
<Mmike> 9C je vani, jebo zimu vaku
<Mmike> http://waterfordwhispersnews.com/2015/03/11/the-untold-story-behind-mitsubishi-logos-on-ecstacy-tablets/
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: ^^ :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak bolje 
<SilverSpace> kisa i vjeter vani 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa ono, pao tlak, meni tlak bolje, bolje se osjecam
<Mmike> jucer mi je bio uzasan dan
<Mmike> k'o i prekjucer
<Mmike> debela svinja, sto ces
<SilverSpace> ah juzina to da
<jelly> zdravu kišu definitivno bolje podnosim od južine jučer
<Mmike> jelly++
<Mmike> eh, kad ce se pojaviti /etc/hosts.d/
<jelly> ne znam ni otkad se pojavio /etc/fstab.d/ 
<Mmike> jelly: waat?
<Mmike> i to ima?
<Mmike> well, that simplifies things!
<jelly> util-linux: /etc/fstab.d
<jelly> (debian 7)
<Mmike> jelly: koja verzija util-linuxa?
<Mmike> 2.20 to nema jos, koliko vilim
<Mmike> wily ima 2.26, valjda tamo ima
<jelly> 2.20.1-5.3
<Mmike> waat/
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> dpkg -S fstab.d
<Mmike> util-linux: /etc/fstab.d
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> jelly: da, al' mount ne jebe to, jos
<Mmike> valjda bude kasnije :)
<jelly> maknulo ga u 2.25-4
<jelly>   * Stop creating unused /etc/fstab.d directory (Closes: #666163)
<jelly> lažna uzbuna
<SilverSpace> jebo karticu 1500 ovaj mjesec uhuhu
<dodobas> F4
<SilverSpace> 16
<ivoks> sve mora imati .d
<ivoks> sve!
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: ne, ako siimao sarlah ko klinac, nisi nish manje vjerojatan da ces proci "neogreben" :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S--Kgseuy0Q
<jelly> > keithp talks about "Hardware and Software Architecture of The Machine"
<SweetMuffin> Pajton :D
<dodobas> Pajton stae :)
<SilverSpace> Monty Python
<dodobas> ako nekog zanima ...
<dodobas> http://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/280161/Javascript-Developer-mz/
<dodobas> http://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/280174/Software-Developer-Architect-mz/
<Mmike> SVE je sve
<Mmike> jelly: al' ja imam /etc/fstab.d
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: znaci, nije k'o vodene kozice
<rut> dd
<SweetMuffin> SUper mi je kaj bi svi u novijim oglasima sistemca, ali da je sistemac primarno programer :) 
<ivoks> SweetMuffin: zato sto sistemci odumiru
<ivoks> sistemac koji ne zna python danas nece naci posao
<ivoks> sistemci su evoluirali u devopse
<ivoks> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b5/Devops.svg
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: devops je , u ovom podneblju, kovanica koju su prihvatili tako da zaposle jednog covjeka koji aljkavo radi dva posla, na jednu placu 
<SweetMuffin> jer, devops predmnijeva da si dio tima, nemres imati jednog devops covjeka i reci mu da ti sve drzi na nivou
<SweetMuffin> A, mi firme s devops timovima u RH mozemo nabrojati na tri prsta :9
<SweetMuffin> Tak da spiku o evoluciji sistemasa ostavi za ljude koji rade u tako skaliranim firmama
<jelly> SweetMuffin: zato imamo firme koje _su_ devops timovi (za vece igrace)
<SweetMuffin> jelly: da. Velim, koncept ima smisla, ali zahtjeva da mu se firma prilagodi. 
<jelly> mislim uvijek vec imati sistemca za firmu sa dva servera, ali za one sa 1000...
<SweetMuffin> nu, da se i tebi tipfeler omakne 
<jelly> ces*
<jelly> bivsi kolega radi u firmi koja migrira legacy aplikacije i sustave u amazon, imaju pun kufer posla
<obrut> kod nas se pokusava uvesti devops model
<obrut> odnosno, moglo bi se vec reci da odredjena ekipa tako funkcionira
<jelly> obrut: sto je debilizam kod god imas legacy sustave koje ne mozes deployat i revertat za 10 minuta
<jelly> devops ne skalira (zapravo, nema smisla) na dole kad imas 10 servera u kriz, svaki drukciji
<ivoks> sve se moze
<ivoks> canonical ce vam pomoci ;)
<jelly> takvu pricu imamo i od MS-a
<jelly> "sve se moze"
<jelly> marketinski bullshit
<ivoks> imas dvije opcije
<ivoks> 1) sve se moze
<ivoks> 2) to je pretesko
<SweetMuffin> s/pre tesko/pre skupo/ :) 
<ivoks> ja razgovaram s oraclom da podupre ubuntu kao host povrh ubuntu hypervisora
<ivoks> ak se to moze, onda se sve moze
<ivoks> 'podupre' = supporta
<jelly> to je stvar testiranja postojece aplikacije na postojecoj platformi, ne kuzim 
<ivoks> ne, to uopce nije tehnicka stvar
<ivoks> kao sto ni 'tesko je' nije tehnicki izgovor
<obrut> ovi moji nisu bas zadovoljni s canonicalom, cak razmisljaju preci na nekog drugog :P
<ivoks> ovi tvoji? :)
<jelly> obrut: ni vrag da ste nesto kupili od canonicala :-)
<obrut> pa sad kupilis, sta ja znam... znam da im canonical ekipa razjebe openstack svako koliko toliko :)
<ivoks> mozda u tome i je problem, sto niste kupili :p
<SweetMuffin> Muahahahaha , plati pa klati :)
<jelly> a nije problem sto je stack tak strgan da moras imati dva canonicala inzenjera na lageru za svaki upgrade?
<ivoks> nije u tome problem
<jelly> canonicalu nije :-)
<ivoks> obrut nije korektan kada iznosi probleme o kojima ne zna detalje, a ja ne smijem pricati
<jelly> heheh
<ivoks> problem je u nicemu drugome nego komunikaciji
<ivoks> ne mozes biti na sastanku, reci kako je sve u redu, a sat vremena nakon toga reci da ti nista ne radi vec dva tjedna, a da nikad prije nikome nista rekao nisi
<ivoks> i to ti ne radi na platformi koju si stavio u produkciju, a bila je namijenjena trenigu tvojih ljudi
<ivoks> ako cemo u detalje, jel
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: meni je iz svega gore jedino jasno da openstack ne radi :) 
<ivoks> i opet, to nema veze s HT-om
<ivoks> sto je najbolje, radi
<SweetMuffin> Ja moram naci vremena da svoj lab setup pocnem trgati :)
<jelly> platformi koju si stavio u produkciju, a bila je namijenjena trenigu tvojih ljudi <-- 
<jelly> to je standardna procedura u telekomu u .hr :-(
<ivoks> ovdje je problem samo u komunikaciji bio
<ivoks> i to iz objektivnih razloga
<ivoks> medjutim, i dalje je problem komunikacijski
<jelly> prvo se testira gleda sta ima, pa 6 mjeseci kasnije sto stvari ovisi o tome i to odjednom bude produkcija
<SweetMuffin> Znam za jednu "renomiranu" IT kucu u nas koja je od VmWareta dobila opasan setup, s ciljem da na tom treniraju svoje ljude i za pokaz klijentima. Drugi dan su resurse prodali jednoj firmi kao uslugu :) 
<jelly> onda velis "srusit cemo ovaj testni sustav, kolega koji je to stavio vise ne radi u firmi i nitko ga ne odrzava" pa nastane strka i panika
 * jelly bi to sve cakijom rjesavao
<SweetMuffin> :) Kad to napise jedan vegan :) 
<ivoks> jelly: kaj si vegan?
<SweetMuffin> Nije drito vegan, to ga ja kitim , ali se pazi :)
<jelly> ivoks: ma nisam ni vegetarijanac
<ivoks> sta ja znam, SweetMuffin unosi pomutnju
<SweetMuffin> odmah sam se objasnio !
<jelly> moja dijeta je cca https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pescetarianism
<jelly> Most pescatarians maintain a lacto-ovo vegetarian diet with the addition of fish and shellfish
<Mmike> openstack radi, i to skroz ok :)
 * Mmike isto nesmije nist vise rec :)
<jelly> svaki cigo...
<Mmike> a ono
<Mmike> to k'o da ti velim da Debian ne radi.
<Mmike> kaj ces mi rec?
<Mmike> i onda ti navedem glupoidno debilni razlog da ne radi zato kaj, eto, vileni-problem s postgresom
<Mmike> di je bed
<Mmike> u postgresu, u debianu, ili u vilenom?
<Mmike> btw, ja iz pouzdanih izvora znam da obrut lupeche jer nam je svima slatko gledati ivoksa kad pizdi :)
<ivoks> moguce :)
<Mmike> kod starog sam, naime, tu nesto ovo ono
<Mmike> i sad stari ima pitanje za openoffice
<Mmike> i sad gledam kaj stari radi
<Mmike> on je doktor znanosti za mene :)
<Mmike> koristi ubuntu k'o veliki, navikao se, veli da mu je odlicno sve :)
<SweetMuffin> De reci, kaj starog zanima :) 
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo vip kasni sa racunom 
<jelly> ovaj Chrome ima zakrpe cesce nego Firefox
<jelly> svaki tjedan skoro novi
<SweetMuffin> Aj' budi hrabar pa napisi "ovaj chrome ima zakrpe cesce nego java" :) 
<vileni> Mmike: sigurno nije problem u meni!
<vileni> a bas sam te mislio na hamburger zvati a ti tako
<jelly> java isto sad ima skoro svaki mjesec
<vileni> java ima apdejt svaki drugi dan
<jelly> a jel?
<jelly> to mi se ne updatea automatski pa ne znam
<jelly> za javu 6 i 7 se cak moram ulogirati na orakl da bi skinuo 
<SweetMuffin> cek, te verzije su toliko ljubazne da te ne dave "ima nova verzija mene, dohvati ju" upozorenjima ? Voah
<SweetMuffin> Nevezano, brutala https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAYv62M8uSg
<datase> YouTube: Ekatarina Velika - Ti Si Sav Moj Bol (Live Novi Sad 1989) - 0:04:45 - 331558 views - 1420 likes / 11 dislikes
<jelly> SweetMuffin: da, to je eksplicitno iskljuceno
<jelly> ah, vratila se datase 
<SweetMuffin> bas sam cekao, napunejma klipborda, da vidim :D
<SweetMuffin> *napunjena
 * SweetMuffin ode stavit' KDE na ubuntu, predajem se . Mmike imao si pravo, Unity je drekav. Ne zato kaj je sam unity drekav, vc zato kaj softver zbundlan uz njega radi losije od KDE substituta.
<jelly> kaki softver?
<SweetMuffin> Kap koje je prelila je RDP klijent koji dobijes defaultno ( remmina ). 
<SweetMuffin> Drek.
<jelly> ah, xfreerdp trosim sad, iz shella
<SweetMuffin> onaj kdeov krde ili kak se vec zove mi radi jedno 7x brze ( okvirno, nisam mjerio), skalira sliku bolje i tak 
<jelly> krdc
<ivoks> pa instaliras kaj hoces?
<SweetMuffin> xfreerdp me tjera ili da tipkam puno, ili da si pripremim templejte 
<jelly> history!
<jelly> Ctrl-r xfree 
<jelly> xfreerdp -u jelly -d firma +clipboard /bpp:16 -g 1680x1050 -D -k 0x409 -x 80 -p $(sleep 1; awk -F ' *= *' '/passw/{print $2}' .smbmountrc) JELLY-VM.firma.local
<SweetMuffin> ivoks: ne da mi se na tjunanje desktopa trositi ovoliko vremena koliko sam vec u par navrata poklonio unityu. Uzmem bundle koji mi bolje radi. I dalje ostajem pri tom da je sam unity super, ali inicijalni bundle (meni) ne valja
<SweetMuffin> jelly: pa uzasno, zar ne ? :D
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<jelly> u gnome2 je bio tsclient solidan, mali wrapper za rdesktop ali su mamlazi iz freerdp porta zakljucili da treba razbucati CLI compatibility
<jelly> rekli su "stavit cemo CLI da bude isti kao za originalni mstsc" al su to napravili napola :-|
<Mmike> vileni: u konkretnom slucaju - je :)
<Mmike> vileni: danas vec pojeo, nesmiem vise danas, doktor zabranio
<Mmike> jos cu postat vegeterianac, not by choice :(
<jelly> kokoš nije meso!
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: pa mosh ti kdrc turnit u unity
<Mmike> ili rdesktop-viewer ili kako vec (to ja trosim)
<Mmike> meni je unity u kurcu jer paradigma rada na koju me tjera mi je brain-dada
<Mmike> dadada! :)
<Mmike> iance, i KDE je dost traljav ak nemas jebacki hardver
<Mmike> MATE kicks ass, zato
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: mogu, to mi je i ivoks odmah predlozio. Stvar je u tom da mi se ne tjuna desktop,treba mi da bude funkcionalan odmah. KDE(kubuntu), po onom sto sam imao vremena probati doma, iz kutije radi bez potrebe da puno tog podesavam. 
<SweetMuffin> naravno da imam jebacki hardver, ni 6g nije star ! 
<Mmike> svatko ima svoje brije
<Mmike> ja sam se napatio malo dok nisam KDE slozio kak hocu
<Mmike> onda jos MATE nije postojao pa nisam imao izbora
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: ti se desi kad da owncloud client brije da nema servera na drugoj strani?
<Mmike> iako ga ima?
<SweetMuffin> ja sam najvise vremena na KDEu potratio jer sam drkao po widgetima za koje sam znao da mi ni ne trebaju :D
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: desilo mi se par puta, i nikak slozit, pomoglo mi je samo kad sam FQDN zamijenio IP adresom, dvojim da mi je owncloud bio za to kriv. 
<Mmike> ma widgeti u KDEu su ocajni
<Mmike> cijeli taj KDE je dost, onak - jadan :)
<SweetMuffin> Zaista jesu :) 
<Mmike> al' sam se naviko sad, plus, kconsole je prejeben(a)
<Mmike> <*status> Cannot connect to IRC (Network is unreachable). Retrying...
<Mmike> <*status> Cannot connect to IRC (Network is unreachable). Retrying...
<Mmike> <*status> Cannot connect to IRC (Network is unreachable). Retrying...
<Mmike> glupi frinod
<jelly> moj znc 1.4 oće imat problema sa rekonektanjem iz nekog razloga
<Mmike> da, al' samo na frinod
<Mmike> mislim
<jelly> da
<Mmike> frinod sere
<jelly> moram dić na 1.6 jednom pa vidit
<Mmike> mario@pagar:~$ apt-cache policy znc
<Mmike> znc:
<Mmike>   Installed: 1.6.2-2+trusty0
<Mmike>   Candidate: 1.6.2-2+trusty0
<Mmike> isti drek
<jelly> koji libssl1.0.0 imas tamo
<Mmike> libssl1.0.0:
<Mmike>   Installed: 1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.16
<vileni> Mmike: mi danas opet brko&brko hamburger rijesili
<vileni> nije lose
<vileni> rocket isto dobiva ok ocjenu
<vileni> ali bang for the buck ostaje velesajam
<Mmike> brko&brko?
<Mmike> ja sad bio u rocketu
<Mmike> nisu dobri vise
<Mmike> mislim, dobri su
<Mmike> al' nekaj se promijenilo i meso vise nije tak jebeno
<Mmike> i ide mi na zivce kaj mi curi sve van
<Mmike> a ovima je to selling point
<vileni> Mmike: to je istina, baconburger je bio toliko masan da mi se otopilo pecivo ispod
<vileni> doslovno nisam znao kamo je nestalo, samo sam drzao pljeskavicu u jednom trenutku :D
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> ja sam danas jeo onaj habaneroburger neki
<Mmike> rekao covjeku da nije ljut
<Mmike> veli lik kak to misliste - reko, tak, valjda mi niste stavili
<Mmike> veli lik jesmo, svima stavimo i gledamo, jer je ekstra ljuto
<Mmike> pa si mislim da mozda imam problem
<Mmike> vileni: di je brko i brko?
<vileni> Mmike: na pauza.hr :)
<Mmike> vileni: meh :)
<Mmike> to je neozbiljno :)
<vileni> ne pamtis di ja jedem kao sto ne pamtis da je postgres kriv
<vileni> od dostave, najbolji hamburgeri, osim mozda kad u GTi imaju staru tkalcu, to moram probati
<Mmike> pamtim ja da si ti kriv jer ne znas kako locale radi :)
<Mmike> imam neku averziju prema pauza.hr i inim sajtovima
<Mmike> mozda krivo pamcenje isto :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: si dobro ? Kakvo je to priznavanje slabosti ?! 
<jelly> nemam averziju prema pauzi ali imam prema nekim restacima tamo
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: nisam, tlak me jebe :)
<vileni> stalno se mijenja sto je ok
<jelly> Mmike: niski?
<jelly> visoki?
<vileni> ali recimo odusevljeni smo sa GTi jer imaju klopu za razumnu cijenu
<vileni> i ukusno je
<Mmike> jelly: visoki
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: par dzoinata i sok od bazge 
<vileni> sok od bazge
<vileni> cura mi kupila u nekoj lokalnoj opg trgovini
<Mmike> sok od bazge?
<Mmike> kaj kaj kaj?
<vileni> 36kn
<vileni> ali predobar
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: dzointi su bed zbog duhana, tj, nikotina koji povecava heartrate
<vileni> ja si to slozim sa mineralnom, i gustam
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: spusta jako tlak, do te mjere da nije preporuceno bez kontrole davati djeci, trudnice uopce ( AFAIR ) ne smiju piti 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: pa smotaj cisto
<Mmike> ozbiljno?
 * Mmike nije znao
 * Mmike ce si kupit sok od bazge
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: da si blize, imam jos nesto domaceg Bjelovarskog :(
<Mmike> vileni: de pitaj majku svoje nerodjene djece di to
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: za to se zaletim do tebe sam tak!
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: ono, good cause i to sve :)
<SweetMuffin> I doneses doma sarlah, da :)
<Mmike> moja baka je radila JEBENI sok od bazge
<Mmike> hahaha, fakat
<Mmike> da, preskocimo onda to :D
<Mmike> SweetMuffin: a i caj od bazge bi onda morao raditi?
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: ne bi znao, za sok su mi izricito rekli da ne pretjerujem jer cu zavrsit' na podu 
<vileni> Mmike: kaze veronika
<vileni> u dugavama
<Mmike> vileni: mljekara?
<SweetMuffin> jelly: eto kad ih olajavamo: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/02/08/emergency_java_patch/
<vileni> Mmike: da, imaju sve i svasta iz opg-a
<vileni> meso, brasno, povrce
<vileni> i sokove
<Mmike> da, znam, tamo kupim vrhnje pa si radim maslac od toga
<Mmike> jebeno vrhnje imaju
<Mmike> nisam znao da imaju bazgu
<Mmike> idem to probat odmah
<SweetMuffin> vec te vidim kak si se pre natankal s tim :) 
<Mmike> gle, ak ce mi to spustit tlak, prodano
<Mmike> sam da nije preslatko
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj pijes sad sokove
<SilverSpace> bome Franko preraso sve u razredu i sad je najvisi
<jelly> spoiler: dva razreda pao
<SweetMuffin> lol, mi smo u 5 razredu OÅ  dobili jednu bogicu kaj je N puta pala razred, sad kad promislim to vrijeme, ne bi sirotoj bil u kozi. Ona u debelom pubertetu a mi jos klinci, plus psihicki pritisak da je vec pala N puta i jel bu opet .. 
<rut> mufincic
<jelly> obavezno skolovanje
<rut> ih . migracija linux-bsd 160 korisnika sat vremena .. bez da ista puklooo
<SilverSpace> jelly: lol
<BotaniCar> rut: kaj si migrirao, i na koje od toga ? :D
<jelly> tak se to radi
<SilverSpace> migrirao u njemacku :)
<rut> web mail bazu i 160 korisnika 
<BotaniCar> jelly: cekaj da pripusti korisnike na profile , onda cemo vidjet' jel se to tak' radi :D
<rut> pa sa linuxa na bsd 
<BotaniCar> fino, fino, kaj je pojelo tih sat vremena? Nke konverzije, ili samo kopiranje profila ?
<rut> konverzije passwd a najvise tranfer sa jednog na drugo 
<rut> tj . konverzije su bile za 1sec gotove :) transfer 
<BotaniCar> ++
<rut> moze sad u mirovinu 
<rut> http://pastebin.com/JH3rZc8j
<BotaniCar> nda , nje zgodno webmail server na i386 kanti drzat' :) 
<jelly> kaeto, fejk linux?
<rut> nesto sto sam nasljedio al sam bio ljen migrirat do danas :)
<BotaniCar> OK,skuzio sam. Ja tipkam super, kriva je tastatura, jede mi slova. 
<rut> suse .. verzija .. pojima nemam 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: s obzirom da je franko bio u vrticu drugi odotraga najnizi ovo je iznenadenje da je sad sve prerastao u drugom razredu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja se odavno ne zamaram raznoraznim metrikama vezanim uz klinca, osim ako je "u crvenom" s necim. Osobno sam imao isti slucaj, bil' sam medju nizima, pa sam dos'o do toga da sam bio drugi po velicini, Jos bu se to menjalo kad se ostali klinci rastegnu. 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: za kaj je to uopce bitno, osim za tjelesni ? :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: samo velim :) 
<SilverSpace> raste ko mrkva
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sad si me uplasio , rek'o da nisam zaboravio nekaj zbog je visina vazna :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jebga nece ga moc mlatiti bilo ko :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim, vazno je, kak ne ! Vele da nizi decki imaju manje prilika za ubod :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: internet ne zna za ovo da bazga snizava tlak
<Mmike> bar ja nisam nasao nigdje
<SilverSpace> ma kaj bi snizavala
<jelly> Mmike: kaj si guglao, elderflower blood pressure 
<SilverSpace> cisti secer
<SilverSpace> meni najgori sok 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: meni prejeben :)
<Mmike> doduse, i caj mi je mega-mrak
<Mmike> jelly: ne 'tlak bazga' :)
<SilverSpace> ali mi zato pohani bazgov cvijet super
<jelly> Mmike: e jebiga
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da s umalo 40 godina ne znas da za takve stvari trebas na trudnicke forume :) 
<Mmike> How does it work?
<Mmike> Elderflower might work like insulin to lower blood sugar.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa tam sam i citao pretezno, al' nigdje spomena
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mozda borovnica? :)
<BotaniCar> Fakat, nije mi bilo onkraj pameti guglat' , idem zvat' zenu ! 
<Mmike> who cares, kupuje se caj od bazge :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: anegdotalno je, sad je priznala da joj je to baka pricala ! UnJojSunpora, kad dodjem doma, sav cu sok popit' 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: gotovo, prodo si mi bazgu ):)
<Mmike> doduse, ja cu caj
<Mmike> k'o sto veli srebrnisvemirko, sokovi od bazge su redovno preslatki
<jelly> vjerojatno te fore sa tlakom ne idu ak popijes sirup koji je 99% secer
<BotaniCar> Fina je! Meni je bed bio kaj su me uvjerili da ne smijem piti koliko bi htio ! 
<BotaniCar> Moja susjeda dela blji sok od bazge nego zena mi, ali ne smijem reci ni jednoj ni drugoj :) 
<Mmike> kakav glupan
<Mmike> testiram neki drek
<Mmike> i u testnom stroju mi se nece dic defaultna libvir mreza
<Mmike> veli 'network already used by eth0'
<Mmike> tek sad sam skuzio da su IPjevi isti :)
<BotaniCar> kaj ti adrese ne provajda neki_drek kojem se duplikat nece dogoditi ? :D
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> defaultno libvirt digne 'defaut' mrezu koja je 192.168.122.0/24
<Mmike> a stroj na kojem testiram ima ip 192.168.122.55
<Mmike> ugl, libvirt noviji popravi sranje koje imam 
<Mmike> i 
<Mmike> sad mi konacno radi rezolvanje sranja kak spada :D
<BotaniCar> Ah, krivit' arhitekta :) No, arhitekt je ponad vec napisao da je glupan,pa .. 
<Mmike> jos da naucim kak da restartam dnsmasq od NetworkManagera i VOI-LA
<jelly> taj dnsmasq sam probao svojevremeno za doma i nije mi bio bas pouzdan komad softvera, cudi me da to i NM i libvirt koriste
<jelly> ono, nakon tjedan dana prestane nesto rezolvat
<BotaniCar> jelly: cime si ga zamijenio ? Vecina online kuharica ga isto preferira ( kuharice as in upute za nekaj, ne coolinarika klonovi ! )
<BotaniCar> Mmike: veli mi travar da bazga pospjesuje mokrenje, cime ti snizava tlak ( ja sam tutlek, ne vidim korelaciju, ali vjerujem couku )
<Mmike> jelly: radi skoz ok, reko bi
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa, cesto mokrenje smanjuje kolicinu tekucine u tijelu pa ti smanjuje pritisak na zile i samim time smanjuje tlak
<BotaniCar> Mmike: eto, to je onda to. 
<Mmike> dada
<Mmike> kupujemo caj odmah danas
<BotaniCar> Uzmi i sok, caj je tlaka, em se kuha, em se hladi. Popijem 5l sok dok mi caj bude spreman :D
<Mmike> sok je presladak
<Mmike> neda mi se pit 101 kilu secera
<Mmike> lako tebi neuhranjenom
<Mmike> meni sa 20kg previse nije bas :0
<BotaniCar> Mislis, lako meni skladnom i proporcionalnom, kuzim :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml2fSWEVDE0
<datase> YouTube: DORIS - ZRINKO TUTIĆ (1982) - 0:03:52 - 25395 views - 140 likes / 1 dislikes
<jelly> BotaniCar: dnsom sa posla i always-on vpn ;-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: like a boss :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/news/solus-operating-system-interview
<jelly> kaj bi održavao dns i doma i na poslu!
<Mmike> pa ne odravas ti
<jelly> oduvijek je pamet bila srcu nepoznata?
<Mmike> libvirt odrzava
<BotaniCar> "On occasion I’ve been accused of re-inventing the wheel – now, that’s not actually the problem here. The problem is that the wheel is kind of square, and I’d like a tyre."
<Mmike> odem po zenu
<Mmike> odem po bazgu
<BotaniCar> ba-zenga ! 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<ivoks> hm
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<BotaniCar_> em ti openstack. Svakih mjesec dana moram proletit' kroz dokumentaciju, uvijek nekaj novo :( Mozda mene sjecanje vise ne sluzi kao nekad ! 
<Mmike> #danasopetpunimmisa
<jelly> pet puni cega?
<hbogner> o/
<jelly>  \o
<Mmike> jelly, http://jebo.me/pas/1y
<Mmike> weee :)
<hbogner> Mmike, opet sam jedo dobro meso :D
<Mmike> hbogner,  :)
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj si opet u dobrojednoj zemlji? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, vratio se veceras
<Mmike> hbogner, si donio kaj? :D
<hbogner> Mmike, jesam ku...
<Mmike> opala
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> radje vas jedan vikend odvedem tamo
<Mmike> ooo
<Mmike> pa moze i to!
<Mmike> kol'ko se ima vozit od Zg?
<hbogner> 400km
<hbogner> ja ionako moram jos nekoliko puta tamo
<hbogner> moram dat zadnji ispit i rjesavat magisterij
<Mmike> kol'ko je to u minutama?
<Mmike> 4 sata?
<hbogner> ovisi kolko vozis
<hbogner> 2.5-5 sati
<hbogner> autoban do bajakova, onda njihov autoban do rume, pa onda na frusku goru, pa niz frusku goru
<hbogner> ...
<hbogner> cca 4 sata
<hbogner> hostel u centru 10-15€ 
<hbogner> tj 8-15€
<hbogner> cca
<Mmike> kakav je autoban njihov do rrume?
<hbogner> od granice na pocetku katastrofa, ali kad prodjes 10-15 km onda je bolje
<hbogner> odoh spavat, naporni dani iza mene, naporan dan ispred mene
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-11
<BotaniCar> kaj i kde sad trosi sddm ? Fino
<BotaniCar> super je owncloud, apt povuce update, instalira, owncloud se zakljuce u modu odrzavanja. Odes u config fajlu, disejblas mod odrzavanja, odes na web sucelje, tamo pokrenes nadogradnju, on se opet turi u mod odrzavanja i ovaj put izvrsi nadogradnju i vrati se u mod rada :) 
<dodobas> F7
<Mmike> Brjutro
<Mmike> BotaniCar: koji oc? Meni je tak radio do 8.1 verzije ,u 8.1 nemam vise tih bedova
<Mmike> a nikak na 8.2 upgradirat
<BotaniCar> 8.2.2-1.1
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> meni je isto zapeo u maintenance jednom nakon apdejta
<Mmike> regresija neka, bit ce :D
<Mmike> http://pastebin.com/050GLwG8
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<vileni> mozda je postgres kriv
<vileni> Mmike: to ti hosts?
<Mmike> vileni: to je hosts ak ne zelis da windoze salju microsoftu kaj radis :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zasto tocno ne bi htio da windowsi salju telemetrijske podatke MSu ? Lakse mi je da sam pisem ticket svaki put kad se nekaj sjebe ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a onda nek tebi salju :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ali, nisi mi odgovorio na pitanje ! 
<Mmike> nemam odgovor
<Mmike> pre glupo je pitanje, sorry :)
<BotaniCar> Nema glupih pitanja 
<Mmike> a ima :)
<Mmike> ovo je jedno od tih :0
 * Mmike pokusava skuzit kak da instalira uber na iphone :)
<BotaniCar> Podsjetio si me na frendicu s kojom sam si prical neki dan i postavio nezgodno pitanje , pa mi je pocela s "pfft" i "dosadan si"
<Mmike> a gle
<BotaniCar> oklen ti iphone, sunac ti :) 
<Mmike> glupo je
<Mmike> jer imas potpuno iskrivljenu sliku (iz moje perspektive, dakako) o tome sto i kako bi racunalo trebalo raditi
<Mmike> tebi je ok da MS zna kaj ti radis
<Mmike> jer, kaj, pa ne radim nist kriminalno
<Mmike> meni nije ok
<Mmike> cak i kad ne radim nist kriminalno
<Mmike> majka ima iphone
<vileni> Mmike: sta nemas app store?
<Mmike> vileni: trazi me neki appleID
<vileni> Mmike: pa napravi ga
<vileni> ako nema vec
<vileni> moras i kreditnu pripremiti
<BotaniCar> Racunalo radi kak mu velis. Tvoje i moje razmimoilazenje je u tome sto ja mislim da enduser treba dati svoju telemetriju vendoru, tak da ovaj postigne bolji look and feel, ti pak sve gledas kroz prizmu sebe i paranoje pa ti je bed kaj saljes ista. Sad, obzirom da ti mozes zaustaviti svoje slanje podataka, ne vidim bed
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nope, ti si samo lakovjeran pa mislis da je to benigno
<Mmike> ja mislim da nije
<Mmike> tj, krizajmo ovo 'lakovjeran'
<BotaniCar> Ti mislis, ne ti znas 
<BotaniCar> mozes mi ikako potkubati tu sumnju ? 
<Mmike> mogu
<Mmike> instaliraj win10
<BotaniCar> Imam
<Mmike> stavi tcpdump izmedju
<BotaniCar> ok, i onda ?
<Mmike> i divi se sranjima koje ms salje
<BotaniCar> pa, kojim sranjima ? 
<BotaniCar> Ajde ti napravi opno sto si predlozio meni i pokazi prstom na neko sranje
<Mmike> neda mi se :)
<Mmike> pun je internet toga :)
<BotaniCar> Znaci, nemas argumente ni volje , ali imas stav :)
<Mmike> ak ti je stalo, nesh koristit win10
<BotaniCar> OK, predajem se
<Mmike> ak ti nije stalo, hoces
<jelly> BotaniCar: Mmike sigurno deinstalira kerneloops applet
<Mmike> ja ne koristim :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: :)
<Mmike> jelly: moj kompjuter to nemas
<BotaniCar> jelly: a i oom killer je sumnjiv, kaj ja znam da neki spy kurac ne ostavlja da prezivi zadnji :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mislim, gle kaj sam ireni postao na zid, ljudi su sniffali promet, nasli su kurac benigni :) 
<BotaniCar> nemojte nikad owncloud folder mountati webdavom i to koristiti za file transfer :) Ubilo mi apache/CPU :)
<Mmike> lol, uber trazi IOS7 :D
<BotaniCar> Also, nemojte si dozvoliti da na stroju koji drzi hMail server user folder bude veci od gigabajta :) Siroti softver to ne zna hendlat' :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: od tamo sam i izvkao hosts file
<Mmike> meni nevjerojatno kak mosh brijat da je to benigni kurac :D
<Mmike> k'o AmazonLens u Ubuntuu, isto je 'benigni kurac', pretpostavljam :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, da. Mislim da ti je Tonci sve napisao. Ili koristi sigurni stroj na kojem si s svojih 10 prstiju iskucao i nakompajlirao sav kod, ili ne kenjaj :)
<BotaniCar> Mislim dao bi ti za pravo da ima ikakvih naznaka da su podaci koji se salju zloupotrebljivi, ali nema 
<Mmike> nema my ass :)
<BotaniCar> Da ima, vec bi se ti raspisao
<BotaniCar> I ne samo ti 
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> pun je internet toga :)
<Mmike> you choose to ignore it :)
<BotaniCar> Cega, daj jedan URL koji ne muti maglu s "nekaj se salje, nemrem bas reci kaj, ali ima puno toga, MS je, mora da je zlo" 
<BotaniCar> Dakle, daj nesto opipljivo 
<SilverSpace> joj
<BotaniCar> Cak je i arstechnica u ovom slucaju napisala clanak za kurac
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, fakat, osim wifi passworda, sve drugo je benigno :D
<Mmike> main point je da ne mozes to iskljuciti
<Mmike> (kad smo vec tu, nije nit android puno bolji, da se razumijemo :D )
<Mmike> koja milina kad name resolving radi kak spada :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa to kaj svi idu u istom smjeru puno govori. User feedback nemres dobit, a svi znaju puno kenjat' kad nekaj ne valja. Thus, saljes podatke vendoru htio ili ne. 
<Mmike> Pa, ne saljes. Kazes 'I do not want that' i onda to prestane. 
<BotaniCar> A kaj se wifi sharinga tice, AFAIK nitko i dalje nije nasao model za zloupotrebu
<Mmike> U Uubuntu si bar to mogao iskljuciti, iako je pederski bilo sto je to by default upaljeno.
<jelly> i kde hoce slati stack traceove nekamo
<BotaniCar> kaj mislis da jedan od iducih tuntora isto nece kupit telemetriju ? Mark my words. 
<Mmike> jelly: da, al samo kad mu kazes 'it's ok'
<jelly> BotaniCar: nemaju oni vremena da proaktivno skupljaju i krpaju bugove :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: duboko sam uvjeren da rade i na automatiziranom agregiranju bugova ( to vec radi ) i na poluautomaCkom popravljanju 
<BotaniCar> Ono kaj je legit u mmiketovom rantu je da "necu slati sranja" kvacica u windowsima ne napravi ono kaj pise da bude napravila.
<Mmike> wich makes it NOT a rant!
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> ono kaj meni nije jasno je
<Mmike> STO skuplja sve te podatke
<SilverSpace> ke
<Mmike> SilverSpace: aj spat dalje, kolindica je jos pricidnica, javit cemo ti kad odstupi :)
<Mmike> popiti kavu ipak nije bila dobra ideja
<Mmike> oci ce mi ispast
<BotaniCar> Mmike: netko u MSu je skuzio da svi pricaju o "big data" , a nitko u stvari nema dataset vrijedan te etikete, pa su isli napunit' bazu :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: vjerojatno to sve u neki mongo ide :)
<Mmike> to je reassuring
<Mmike> vjerojatno nist onda od tih podataka :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Ili su na "izvol'te" svima :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi popio apaurinchek? :) kava nije dobra za zivce
<Mmike> SilverSpace: moram po antitlak tablete danas/sutra
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel pomogla kaj ona bazga, ili si se samo izgustao u caju ? 
<Mmike> nisam opce kupio
<Mmike> nije bilo u duckasu
<Mmike> sad cu se ic prosetat pa cemo vidjet
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> znas dokle je doslo kad sam cesnjak poceo jest :)
<BotaniCar> Moja mama pije nekakve cesnjak-tablete, prozirne ampulice, za tlak. Veli da joj pomaze.
<SilverSpace> hm
<jelly> BotaniCar: manje smrde?
<BotaniCar> jelly: AFAIR ne smrde uopce ( mama nije puno puhala u mene po konzumaciji, pa nisam ziher )
<BotaniCar> Mmike:  http://www.zdnet.com/article/when-it-comes-to-windows-10-privacy-dont-trust-amateur-analysts/
<BotaniCar> jelly: jel onaj Porecki olujni val stigaoi do Pule, jel napravio kakvo sranje ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ima visok tlak i to joj radi, nije na 'terapiji'?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ima jedno 5 razlicitih terapija za kojesta, mislim da od sveg toga za tlak pije samo to. Mogu provjeriti za par minuta
<Mmike> BotaniCar: aj pliz, ak pije jos kaj za tlak pitaj sam kaj pije
<Mmike> mysql
<Mmike> ak neznas root password a imas roota na stroju a bas neki htio gaisti mysql a na debilanu si
<Mmike> mysql --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf
<Mmike> i voila
<Mmike> medjutim ta rola neda da mijenjas passworde ili da dodajes nove usere ili tak nesh
<Mmike> al ti daje da napiravis: update mysql.user set password=password('pikaboka') whre user like 'root%';
<jelly> BotaniCar: pojma, vidio sam na tv neki rusvaj u rovinju.  Pulska luka ima lukobran a Marina Veruda je isto dosta zaštićena
<BotaniCar> jelly: vele mjestani da je val bio visok ~8m, ne znam da tu lukobran puno pomaze. Cudi me da radari nisu vidjeli da to chudo dolazi
<jelly> #onokad mislis da postoje radari koji gledaju vremenske situacije koje se dese jednom u nikad
<BotaniCar> ne mislim nish, slusao sam vijesti na radiu kad su se spojili tamo, i voditelj lokalne radio postaje je rekao da su radari bili u funkciji, ali nisu vidjeli nista :)
<BotaniCar> Sto me navodi na pitanje, kak provjeravaju da li radar ispravno radi :)
<jelly> > Mašnice s gljivama i hummusom od slanutka 21 kn
<BotaniCar> jelly: vidze ovo https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xft1/v/t1.0-9/12715268_998422373562576_8412220072058184852_n.jpg?oh=0adcc611c28fdb250ecde3129fcb2824&oe=572AAE84
<jelly> fotošop!
<SilverSpace> 11:11
<ivoks> i tak...
<ivoks> i 11. tromjesjecje, za redom
<ivoks> tesla
 * Mmike je probao neki dan gljive opet
<ivoks> prijavljuje gubitak
<Mmike> sampinjone
<ivoks> ovaj put su popusili 1/3 milijarde dolara
<Mmike> nikak da mi to postane fino :)
<ivoks> u tri mjeseca
<Mmike> osim sto je hranidbeno totalno nebintna stvar, nema nist unutra
<Mmike> nit UH, nit bjelancevina, nit masti :0
<ivoks> kako koje gljive
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebote kad si izabrao najlosije smece od gljiva
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a nisam izabrao, dalo mi to :)
<Mmike> doslo uz biftek :)
<SilverSpace> probaj si take
<Mmike> svi moji to obozavaju, ono, sapminjoni su im vrh
<Mmike> peceni na rostilju
<Mmike> SilverSpace: meni su bukovace ok, ajmo rec
<Mmike> ili suncanice
<SilverSpace> Mmike: aha 
<Mmike> al' ono, nsiam neki ljubitelj :D
<SilverSpace> vrganj blagva
<Mmike> hoho dolar ide dolje, sad je vrijeme za opskrbiti se istima :D
<Mmike> idem setat
<Mmike> brb
<SilverSpace> od divljih 
<SilverSpace> blagve se mogu jest i sirove kaj ja svaki puta napravim kad je nadem mada ne bi smijo ubrat je jer su zakonom zabranjene za branje :)
<ivoks> ide dolje?
<ivoks> taman kad sam ispregovarao novu placu u kunama, prema dolaru
<ivoks> na vrhuncu :D
<dodobas> novi keyboard ... mmm
<dodobas> das keyboard brown mx ::)
<vileni> dodobas: a uzeo si?
<vileni> obicnu ili tenkeyless?
<dodobas> yes
<dodobas> 4 professional ...
<dodobas> tj. ima numpad
<vileni> i ima oznacene tipke
<vileni> razoracan
<vileni> ili razocaran
<dodobas> a nije bilo
<dodobas> ovo je jedini mx brown u RH
<vileni> http://shop.daskeyboard.com/collections/products/products/das-keyboard-4c-ultimate-compact-mechanical-keyboard
<vileni> evo, imate 7 mjeseci da mi skupite za rodjendan
<dodobas> a da.. samo sto ta nema usb3 hub
<vileni> brown je tactile ?
<vileni> i kao tih
<dodobas> da, nema klika kao mx blue
<vileni> to bi i ja
<BotaniCar> vileni: moze, ako rodjendan organiziras u nekoj igraonici :)
<dodobas> mx black/red su za gaming
<dodobas> ta svaka izgleda kao bozicko drvce
<vileni> BotaniCar: organiziram ga u mcdonaldsu :D
<dodobas> grozko nesta
<vileni> kako ne volim ove sa backlightom
<vileni> cak i ako ih mozes iskljuciti
<vileni> jer je pointless
<dodobas> i to isto... kao RGB backlight je 'feature'
<jelly> zasto se zove tenkeyless kad ima 16 tipki manje?
<jelly> vileni: koristis siroki enter, ne dugacki?
<BotaniCar> backlight pointless ? o0o0o 
<dodobas> input: Metadot - Das Keyboard Das Keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb3/3-1/3-1.4/3-1.4:1.0/0003:24F0:0140.000B/input/input42
<jelly> backlight je ok kad radis u mraku
<vileni> jelly: na coolemasteru imam onaj "americki"
<jelly> a sad dal mora biti mood lightning i da boja matchira boju ekrana... 
<dodobas> pa uvijek si upalis stolnu lampu...
<vileni> ili ne upalis nista
<jelly> ne, fak stolna lampa
<BotaniCar> fak stolna lampa ! 
<BotaniCar> Dakle, ako se itko sjeca DJ Tannitha s FutureShocka ( prvog ) , kit jos DJ-a i DJ-a k'o zmaj ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jKFERytBn4&feature=share
<datase> YouTube: Tanith Boiler Room Berlin DJ Set - 0:55:29 - 15633 views - 187 likes / 8 dislikes
<BotaniCar> ( i dalje svira setove koje ne mozes pustiti kroz zvucnike na poslu ) :D
<Mmike> vileni: samo kaj nije tih :)
<Mmike> dodobas: di si uzeo?
<dodobas> hgshrot
<vileni> Mmike: tko nije tih?
<Mmike> vileni: mx brown
<dodobas> ma tih je
<Mmike> pa tisi nego mx green :)
<Mmike> al' i dalje je to pun kufer glasno
<Mmike> uspredi to s tastaturom na x220, x220 je necujna u odnosu na mx brown ili mx red, cak i sa gumicama unutra
<dodobas> pa mozes touch typeat ... tako da se niti ne cuje
<Mmike> dodobas: cuje se, sve mehanicke tastature su glasne
<dodobas> Mmike: to ne mozes niti usporedjivati ...
<dodobas> upravo tako...
<BotaniCar> Kak' sam si zakl'o server :) Rekao sam owncloudu da napravi rescan repozitorija :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kol'ko ti fajlova imas unutra?
<Mmike> ja ih imam oko 500njak trenutno, i osjetim da je fest sporiji
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemrem sad lupiti "wc", zaklan mi je server ; cek da vidim koliko fajlova sam uploadao u zadnjoj rundi
<BotaniCar> zadnji upload : 379 direktorija, 1682 datoteke , 1,65GB
<Mmike> i ok ti radi?
<Mmike> http://www.protis.hr/products/details/corsair-gaming-strafe-rgb-mechanical-gaming-keyboard-ultraquiet-backlit-multicolor-led-cherry-mx-silent-international-english/104706
<Mmike> fino
<BotaniCar> Daj mi malo vremena da završi rescan, pa ću ti reči. na prvu bih rekao da se počeo telit' ( OC klijent zna timeoutat', ali nisam siguran da nije problem u mreži generalno )
<BotaniCar> O jebemti mailanje i irc u isto vrijeme, opet ja s HR znakovima 
<Mmike> adm ima novi web!
<BotaniCar> dobra je stvar kaj sam pospajao sve kaj imam na OC, sad sam kod rescana skuzio da imam ~6 godina star backup android aplikacija na spojenom dropboxu :)
<BotaniCar> E! I kaj god dokumentacija tvrdila, bulk upload SFTP-om u OC je mrak. Poslije moras sve chownati da ti webserver user owna, i pokrenuti "php console.pfp files:scan --all" :) Kad se server dobije u normalu nakon rescana, sve je dostupno 
<BotaniCar> pokusao sam u prvoj iteraciji uploadati webdavom, to je sporo u bozju mater i uzelo mi je sav CPU , SFTP je utilizirao asv bandwith koji sam mu dao i nije zaklao stroj 
<BotaniCar> webdav upload ne zahtijeva rescan repozitorija poslije, tho
<Mmike> ja imam onaj oc client
<SilverSpace> jok
<Mmike> i kaj god skopiram u oc direktorij, ode gore
<BotaniCar> ja sam se nasao u glupoj situaciji. Imao sam sadržaj koji treba turiti u OC , na serveru na kojem ne mogu instalirati OC klijent. Da sam mogao, isao bih i ja na taj nacin. 
<Mmike> idem jest
<BotaniCar> I opet si nisam kupio mobitel jer sam namjeru najavio supruzi. Veli ona meni " a ne bi prvo novi kauc kupili" .. i ode moj mokri san na sushenje :)
<dodobas> a takve su te supruge cije ime pocinje sa 'S'... imam takvu.. sve znam :)
<Mmike> vileni: cini se da je onaj lik prodao W520 ;D
<vileni> Mmike: ma nemoguce
<vileni> zovi ga pa pitaj za koliko :)
<Mmike> vileni: a valjda za 4k  :)
<Mmike> ili 4500
<vileni> Mmike: a koliko vidim na ebayu nisu puno jeftiniji
<vileni> oko 3k mozda
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> ja sam mu htio dat i 4k
<Mmike> al' je reko da ne dolazi u obzir :D
<jelly> ak kupis kauc mozes izgubiti stari mob u njemu
<BotaniCar> jelly: !! Ili mi dostavljac moze spustiti kauc na stari mobitel, jasno, greskom :)
<BotaniCar> http://net.hr/danas/znanost/prezervativi-buducnosti-bit-ce-tanki-kao-dlaka-ali-neprobojniji-i-sigurniji-nego-ikad/ # nije firewall, ali je jednako dobro :)
<jelly> see also: dental dam
<BotaniCar> gawddamn, dobro da se ne fukam vise, postalo je opasno u svim aspektima :) 
<dodobas> e Mmike, jesi ikad radio neko grupiranje po vremenskim intervalima ?
<Mmike> dodobas: like, po tjedima i to?
<Mmike> brijem da jesam
<Mmike> btw
<dodobas> pa po sekundama/minutama ...
<Mmike> dobio sam pastu za zube - sa chillyjem :)
<Mmike> dodobas: yup
<Mmike> dodobas: date_trunc (ili kako vec) i group by that
<Mmike> kol'ko vam je mjesecna rata za struju?
<Mmike> BotaniCar? vi isto imati susilicu, rught?
<Mmike> right
<BotaniCar> lako za struju ( ~250kn) 
<dodobas> a da ali imam svakih n sekundi...
<BotaniCar> ali, chili pasta ? 
<dodobas> 120 mislim ? ili 150 ...
<dodobas> chilli to bih probao :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemamo , samo perilicu s 1200okr centrifugom i dva "kriza" za vesh
<jelly> gledam sad nove perilice i Candy ima skoro isti 6kg model al su reducirali max. brzinu centrifuge na 1100rpm
 * Mmike placa 533 kune mjesecno struju
<dodobas> Mmike: wtf?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tebi jos mintalice doma rade ? 
<Mmike> a eto
<Mmike> nit ja ne kuzim
<jelly> imas desktope ukljucene 24/7?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ne, vec 2 godine :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/felix/2016-02-11
<Mmike> jelly: yup
<jelly> don't
<jelly> meni jedan, skromni desktop, uzme 100kn 
<Mmike> jelly: a jedan je serverosh drugi je desktop i trebam oba jer cesto drkam po njima remotely
<BotaniCar> imam dva desktopa 24/7 upaljena, jedan je sparni atom, a drugi je i5 s R9 290 grafuljom, pa opet nemam ni pol tog racuna. Mora biti jos nekaj 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: susilica, mi ju cesto koristimo
<jelly> i nema gejmersku karticu nego neku pasivno ladjenje GT720
<SilverSpace> perlica i susilica
<Mmike> ma meni strojevi kad nisam za njima trose 60/80W
<dodobas> IC lampe za biljke :)
<BotaniCar> ja sam skuzio da mi je doma kontinuirano najveci jalovi potrosac - TV aparat. Uvijek upaljen, nikad ga nitko ne gleda. 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Jos da mi se disciplinirat' i lupit zenu po prstima svaki put kad upali TV samo da bi nekaj shumilo 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne gledas sabor :P
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nene, vidis da jos nisam TAK JAKO sijed :)
<Mmike> mi doma opce ne gledamo telku
<Mmike> imam onaj evotv 
<Mmike> jos ga nisam nit aktivirao
<jelly> dodobas: joj nemoj te lampe spominjat, brijem da se to tek ne isplati ak imas 2-3 biljcice
<BotaniCar> jelly: 25g marihuane na crno je 1100-1300kn ( tako kazu,jel ). Isplati se vec i jedna biljka
<BotaniCar> I lampe otplati i sve 
<jelly> BotaniCar: poskupilo
<BotaniCar> jelly: a sta ces, nema inflacije, jel :)
<BotaniCar> Pitanje je gdje uzgajaliste smjestit' a da susjedi ne skuze miris :)
<jelly> priznajem da sam zadnji put to imao prije 20 godina na faksu :-)
<BotaniCar> Isti si ministar kulture :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne smijem reci koji prominentni politicar je to konzumirao 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: preko potoka u sumu :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: nagadjam da je neki nizerangirani, prave face imaju za koku :D
<jelly> BotaniCar: mislim, tad nije bio politicar ;-)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: daj se ne shali, to ko da ostavim u Dubravi na cesti, trebalo bi 10 sekundi da mi netko ukrade :)
<Mmike> jel' kupio tko kad nesto preko ekupi?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: imam znanca koji u vrijeme berbe uredno proseta po sesvetskim shumama i napuni si buksu :D
<Mmike> tipa, vesmasinu, rernu ili perilicu?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaeto rerna  </dumb> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ror!
<BotaniCar> Roooriiii https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_ATaP4-SU4
<datase> YouTube: Majstor Niko mase zastavom - 0:09:33 - 446351 views - 202 likes / 110 dislikes
 * jelly ima rernu ali se ne sjeca da je ikad nesto pekao
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj gledas da jeftino kupis lumiu, da se oporavis malo od tih android wannabe telefona ? :D
<Mmike> ne
<BotaniCar> Samo pitam :)
<Mmike> stari oce rernu kupit i nasao na ekupi 
<BotaniCar> Ako ima garanciju, puca mu patka. 
<jelly> \_o<
<BotaniCar> :gun:
<jelly> wabbit season! *boom*
<BotaniCar> https://bits.debian.org/2016/02/tails-installer-in-debian.html # kad smo vec naceli temu anonimnosti s windows 10 spikom :)
<dodobas> jelly: a nest mora bit... Mmike mudro suti, tako da ... mislim da cemo imati popust :)
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/ExWcek4
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<vileni> haha Sabine Schmitz was a regular guest on Top Gear before. She’s the Queen of the Nürburgring, a pro driver, a fan of Porsches and probably the only German funny enough to make it into British television.
<CrazyLemon> meeh.. sabine is just ... annoying :)
<CrazyLemon> chris harris je kul
<BotaniCar_> \o/ VjetarSaSunca ,djes'
<VjetarSaSunca> oj BotaniCar 
 * BotaniCar_ doma nema disejblane join/part poruke ! 
<VjetarSaSunca> uh koliko vas je BotaniCar_ :)
<BotaniCar_> actualy vidim kak tu nema prometa :) 
<BotaniCar_> znas kaj,stari moj, imat' upaljen irc po svuda je najbolji nacin da si nadjes IP :) hebo dyndnpimpek i ostale
<BotaniCar_> dodjes tu i svve znas :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar_: baš sam uzeo stroj od klinca da mu stavim 1511 jer se nije sam instalirao i dignem na ofis 2016
<VjetarSaSunca> hhahaa
<VjetarSaSunca> ja sam na ruteru uključio noip
<VjetarSaSunca> i sad se stoj buta sa instaliranjem win updatea
<BotaniCar_> E, moram si nadogradit' ov dva preostala ofiza na poslu :) jel ima o2106 installer hr spellcheck u sebi ? 
<BotaniCar_> moj ruter ima samo neke placenicke dyndns providere
<VjetarSaSunca> ovisi 
<VjetarSaSunca> ak imaš ISO hr ofisa onda ima
<BotaniCar_> o cem ovisi ? Imam MAPS opet, image bi trebao biti full 
<BotaniCar_> ahh, thx
<VjetarSaSunca> Ja sam digao oba (HR+EN) na sve mašine
<VjetarSaSunca> samo to je teška PITA
<VjetarSaSunca> i preporučam ti deinstalaciju 2013 prije instalacije 2016
<BotaniCar__> mi polako odosmo na ljunix, imam ofis tamo di mi je prijelom bitan i tam di mi treba visio :D
<VjetarSaSunca> koliko vas je BotaniCar__ ?? :)
<BotaniCar__> si ti za firmu maps uzeo,ili ? 
<BotaniCar__> jedan ce sad odletit off
<VjetarSaSunca> ja sam u mapsu još od prošle firme
<BotaniCar__> mi so otvorili novi kad smo rebrandali, bilo je brze nego mijenjati podatke 
<VjetarSaSunca> Pa zapravo mijenjanje podataka je neka PITA isto, jer kao kad mjenjaš naziv firme moraš "contact MS supoort"
<VjetarSaSunca> ali
<VjetarSaSunca> iz nekog neobičnof razloga mi je to bilo dostupno na partner stranicama
<VjetarSaSunca> na nekom nelogičnom mjestu
<VjetarSaSunca> ulavnom
<VjetarSaSunca> tamo gdje je prije stajalo Emocija d.o.o. sad stoji High IT Pro d.o.o.
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar__:  jel te još traži da položiš prijemni za MAPS kad prvi put dođeš?
<BotaniCar__> Da, neki sales kufer. Al, mijenja se i tu stvar, sad mozes platit' i pocet' koristit', a onda polagati ispit. Prije si morao prvo to odklikat'
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar__: meni je stigao mail nedavno u unaprijeđenom programu edukacije, baš sam se razveselio
<VjetarSaSunca> bem ti sinhronizirani Recycle-Bin over all makinass
<BotaniCar__> Da se bar moji korisnici tak vesele onlajn edukaciji :( nama na edu portal dodju samo ako su zakonski prisiljeni :D
<BotaniCar__> ahahahahahahahah 
<BotaniCar__> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<BotaniCar__> jel bar ima neku kvotu na to kaj synca ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Pojma nemam, to valjda prek one drivea
<VjetarSaSunca> i onda kod klinca u smeću na svom accu nađem Hetzner two way auht isprint
<BotaniCar__> uzas_jedan :) Ja ne praznim recycle dok ne moram, ako se svo to smece synca onda "moram" dodje fanj brze :) 
<BotaniCar__> a ovo kaj si rekao auf
<VjetarSaSunca> ja NE KORISTIM recycle bin, tamo se nađe nekaj samo slučajno
<VjetarSaSunca> shift delete na sve
<BotaniCar__> recycle bin je najbolji buffer ikad
<BotaniCar__> da mogu, i sadrzaj clipboarda bi tamo spremao na par dana :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> Još samo fali da i na stickove stave recycle bin to bi bio kraj
<VjetarSaSunca> ma jebo to
<VjetarSaSunca> tutnem u onedrive i dosutpno je od svud
<VjetarSaSunca> I jebemu i windows 10 i njihov update
<VjetarSaSunca> sad moram izmišljat sranja opet na druoj makini da ga podignem na bulid iz prosinca
<VjetarSaSunca> jer "nekima" nije sam od sebe to napravio
<VjetarSaSunca> na ovoj makini tu kaj je na Hezneru je naravno sam sebe nadogradio
<BotaniCar__> E! Moram skinut windows 10, trebat ce mi za vikend :) Brijem posnifat kaj dela dok je "u leru" nakon friske instalacije.
<VjetarSaSunca> a na mom desktopu i kod klinca njanja
<BotaniCar__> mora da si ti pokliko neki parental-kufer koji usput blokira i update :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ma kua
<VjetarSaSunca> nestalo mi paretal izvješće uopće
<VjetarSaSunca> sumary for Matej Vrdoljak - 0 h 0min last week
<VjetarSaSunca> saćemo mi update tool na makini kod malog
<BotaniCar__> Mali skuzio parental protection i preslozio ga tak da on sad dobija reporte o tebi :) You're done
<VjetarSaSunca> Ma digne se parental protection kulturno
<VjetarSaSunca> ali ne priča s nikime :)
<BotaniCar__> Ahhah : https://mspartner.microsoft.com/en/us/pages/index.aspx u browseru s "noscript" ekstenzijom :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> nisam probao, daj neki PS :)
<BotaniCar__> Gotovo, zauvijek sam dodao *.microsoft.com u listu stranica od povjerenja :)
<BotaniCar__> Uglavnom , sajt je izgledao tak' uredno u text-only modu da sam prvo pomislio da bi to trebali postaviti k'o default :)
<VjetarSaSunca> btw, LightShot za Win
<VjetarSaSunca> sve Å¡to ti je ikad trebalo u print screenu
<BotaniCar__> da da
<VjetarSaSunca> U neku ruku mi je drago Å¡to su sredili update preko neta, pogotovo sad kad su brzine pipa postale relativno ok
<VjetarSaSunca> do sad sam imao Å¡to DVDova, Å¡to ISOa na disku raznih verzija OS-a
<VjetarSaSunca> sad samo kliknem i "Preuzima se Windows 10", slobodno nastavite s korištenjem PC-ja :)
<BotaniCar__> Slozio bi si VDI u firmi, s tankim klijentima, al' su mi svi serveri koje imam pre glasni da ih turim negdje u ured. Dosla mi optika do ureda i sad kad postave brijem probati VDI s debelim klijentima i serverima negdje u lokalnom datacentru
<vileni> BotaniCar__: sto ces koristiti za VDI?
<BotaniCar__> linux varijantu sam vec isprobao i radi super s debelim klinetima, s tankima nisam imao kad
<BotaniCar__> vileni, windowse bar jos godinu dana sigurno, paralelno ( ako cu imati na cemu) isto na ubuntuJu
<VjetarSaSunca> "Tijek 97%"
<VjetarSaSunca> Uh, ovaj Kaufland je otkriće
<BotaniCar__> Kaj si si kupil kroksice ? Ili one tabletice za libido ? :D
<BotaniCar__> Ne pitaj kak znam za i jedno :)
<VjetarSaSunca> hahaha
<VjetarSaSunca> svatko za onim Å¡to mu treba
<VjetarSaSunca> Cafe Allegro - Ice Coffee
<VjetarSaSunca> ali generalno 100-200kn manje na tjednom shopingu
<BotaniCar__> Imam jedno naceto industrijsko pakiranje icecafea doma. Tek kad sam doma imao tonu toga sam skuzio kak' to ne volim piti :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> Ovo je neka K-Classic (Baš se pitam otkud Todoriću ideja za K-Plus) njihova džiđža
<VjetarSaSunca> neloše
<VjetarSaSunca> Istina, ne znam kaj je karagenan koji trpaju unutar, ali ak nijemac proizodi i fino je, valjda nije kancerogeno :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Walkin' Arsen Dedići od nedjelje ponovo
<jelly> carragenan je neki kufer za zgusnjavanje od neke biljke
<jelly> gugl veli da je stetno i da nije stetno, kao i za sve druge stvari
<jelly> ono... po nekima je i limunska kiselina kancerogena
<SilverSpace> Mmike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2ovbBu14So
<datase> YouTube: Ferrari F1 2016 Engine fire-up at Maranello! - 0:00:32 - 3514 views - 384 likes / 7 dislikes
<jelly> i askorbinska isto, pogotovo kad se pise kao strasni E300
<VjetarSaSunca> jeje
<VjetarSaSunca> i dihidrogen monoksid
<SilverSpace> ke?
<VjetarSaSunca> statistike kažu kako je 86% populacije za zabranu dihidrogen monoksida
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.varljiv.org/a/dhmo
<BotaniCar__> Zabranit' sve osim rakije i onog zubarskog plina ! 
<SilverSpace> glupi windoze 10 
<SilverSpace> gase racunalo 
<SilverSpace> bag je glup da gluplji ne moze biti 
<SilverSpace> ati kartica i njihovi driveri 
<SilverSpace> maknes drivere za graficku onda windoze radi 
<SilverSpace> ali cim se spojis na internet windoze pokupi ati driver i nakon projene rezolucije ugase racunalo
<SilverSpace> i tako u krug 
<obrut> moja zena upravo radi na sluzbenom laptopu upgrade na 10-tku
<obrut> i sad oce to faking spijunsko sranje u mojoj kucnoj mrezi :P
<obrut> e pa neces razbojnice
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jebo ih auto update drivera
<SilverSpace> nakon toga reboot racunala pojavi se blue screnn
<SilverSpace> i naravno lik skine neki malware koji onooffo popravi to sranje 
<SilverSpace> joj 
<SilverSpace> vidim mu na stolu disk reko kaj imas gore lik kaze da mu je neko sranje kriptiralo sve podatke i da sad ne moze do slika 
<SilverSpace> reko sretno ti zelim :)
<jelly> zasto ljudi nemaju backup
<SilverSpace> jelly: ne znaju kaj je to :)
<SilverSpace> ln
<VjetarSaSunca> najviše rantova na windoze uvjek čujem od Linuxaša koji "puno znaju"
<VjetarSaSunca> ak te jebe autoupdate dirvera na windozama SilverSpace, lijepo ga isključi. "KAJKAJ TO SE MOŽE????"
<VjetarSaSunca> da, to se može
<VjetarSaSunca> obrut: a puno te brine špijunsko sranje od Windoza dok država naručuje naramak programa od Hacking Tema :)
<BotaniCar__> obrut, btk, AP ti ima multi-SID opciju, ne ? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar__: LOL
<BotaniCar__> nda, *SSID
<VjetarSaSunca> Sid Vicious :)
<BotaniCar__> :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-12
<dodobas> F9
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> Hruttka Moortka
<dodobas> onaj osjecaj kad nakon skoro mjesec dana razvoja, nesto sto je trebalo 6 servera sa 4 jezgre... radi na mom laptopu s 10% (ako i toliko) CPU utilizationa
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> dodobas: konacno si odbacio python i prigrlio go?
<Mmike> Ili mozda rust? :D
<BotaniCar> Sjeb'o si proizvodjace hardvera, jako :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma, sam mu je dataset mali - kad gurne to na produkciju skuzit ce da je u biti 15% sporije :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to mi je prvo palo na pamet, ali nisam htio covjeku srecu kvarit' :D
<dodobas> Mmike: nope... samo promjenio ideje i data model... :)
<Mmike> to je dodobas, on nema srecu, on samo ima 'pisem kod, ne pisem kod' :)
<Mmike> dodobas: znas sta
<Mmike> dodobas: bilo bi sad zgodno da blogpost napises o tome!
<BotaniCar> BInaran covjek, maj fejvrit kajnd :)
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: no da
<dodobas> Mmike: sta 'ne pisem kod, pisem kod' ? :)
<dodobas> o cemu ti ?
<Mmike> o tvom pisanju/ne-pisanu koda :)
<BotaniCar> sad mi se pisha 
<dodobas> Mmike: blog post... a bilo bi na vrhu 'time to read: 3h' ... tko bito citao
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar i tebi SilverSpace 
<dodobas> Mmike: elaboriraj....
<Mmike> najbolja stvar na svijetu je staviti epp.index.hr u /etc/hosts
<Mmike> nema reklama, nema flasheva, nema niceg :)
<Mmike> e, i ovo:
<Mmike> 127.0.0.1   pagead2.googlesyndication.com pagead1.googlesyndication.com googlesyndication.com
<Mmike> nema vise jubito reklama :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to jos uvijek radi ?! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zakaj nebi radilo?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da ja serviram reklame na svom portalu takve blokade bi imale zivotni vijek od 24h 
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: uopce nije u pitanju dali se to da iskljuciti ili ne nego to windozi ne bi smjeli raditi po defoltu 
<VjetarSaSunca> ahh Å¡trikeraj u host fajli :)
<BotaniCar> Al, mozda serem, vjerojatno 4 korisnika rade kaj i ti 
<SilverSpace> cisto si krivo svatio moje rentanje
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: to što ti ne znaš da je to uključeno po defaultu govori samo o tvom neznanju. Windowsi rade kako je propisano :)
<SilverSpace> opet krivo svatas 
<dodobas> ja imam ovo ... http://jebo.me/pas/1j
<VjetarSaSunca> ha
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak bi to, molim te, rijesio? :)
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: Windows != Linux
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: jel' ti imas, morti tlak-problema?
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: windozi su sve vece i vece smece u svakom pogledu 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: danas ne :)
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: i nisam ja u pitanju nego obicni korisnici 
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: tablete pijes, ili jednostavno nemas?
<Mmike> dodobas: to je neka systemd brija za /etc/hosts ?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: imam neke pilseve kojima to kontroliram, hvala na pitanju. Zakej pitaš?
<Mmike> ah, ne unbound
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: zato kaj cu ja morat pilseve dobit, pa me zanima koje rokas, ak nije bed :)
 * Mmike je kod doktora upravo
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ima toga ko kenje za tlak
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: pretpostavljam protiv visokog
<Mmike> dodobas: dobra fora, sa /etc/hosts nemres cijelu domenu zbloksat 
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: yup, protiv niskog ti vele da pijes cesce i zesce :)
<VjetarSaSunca> ahahah
<dodobas> Mmike: kazem ti kad se elaboriras :)
<Mmike> niski tlak se u principu ne lijeci, osim ak se nemres ustat iz kreveta ujutro
 * Mmike se elaborira, po rukama i po nogama
<SilverSpace> Mmike: niski tlak je jebeniji od visokog
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: prvo mi je LOM prepisala neke i to onda poduplala. Ali sam od toga izgledao kao da me netko natopio vodom
<SilverSpace> veci problem
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: onda sam otišao kod specijalista
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nop, od visokog tlaka stradavaju zile, od niskog ne stradava nist
<Mmike> osim ak nemas mega-extremno niski
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: stvarno ih ima gomila, sad pijem Tritazide, a kad mi je skakutao imao sam još uz njega i Lercanil
<Mmike> bed je s visokim tlakom sto cesto ekipa ne kuzi da ima visoki tlak, jer ne osjetis nikakve promjene
<Mmike> i onda tak 3-4 godine imas visoki tlak i onda najednom paf
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: koliko si najviše natukao tlaka da je bilo izmjereno?
<Mmike> ACE inhibitor
<Mmike> hm, VjetarSaSunca imas kakve nuspojave?
<Mmike> obicno vele da su betablokatori boljji za 'mladje' ljude
<Mmike> vileni: 150/130
<Mmike> godnji nije bed, donji je totalno u kurcu
<Mmike> sad imam 130/100
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa kaj nije dost da izvor reklama svaki dan ima drugi FQDN ? Danas je epp.x.x , sutra epr.x.y 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je ali visoki mozes kontrolirati prehranom i tabletama a nisii ne 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tisucu isprika, nsiam mamu juce pitao za pillse
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: niski kontroliraš drogom developera - kavom
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> I pogledas dnevnik nekad, garantirano dize tlak 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: baš gledam koje su propisane nuspojave. Od te gomile skoro ništa, jedino kad se, kako ja to zovem, "sastave vanjski i moji tlakovi"
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: onda samo spavam :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike/anyone , kak vam se ponasa verzioniranje dokumenata u owncloudu ? Ste probali kad revertati nesto na verziju stariju od tjedan dana ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: s time da je meni tlak skakutao u mirovanju do 170, 200
<dodobas> Mmike: i... sta si mislio ?
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: windows rade "po defaultu" ono što ima kažeš. Tako i autoupdate drivera postaviš na "Želim" negdje kod same instalacije (kod Win10)
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ja se uopce ne sjecam da imam odvojene postavke za drivere i za ostala azuriranja :) Thx 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: to je odvojeno još od windowsa XP
<VjetarSaSunca> HR Radio prešao na streamtheworld
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: velim,hvala, uopce se ne sjecam toga :) Kak , unlike neki ovdje, generalno kupujem u redu hardver, nisam nikad ni razmisljao da bi bilo dobro da se to ne azurira :)
<VjetarSaSunca> "a još jučer je sve radilo" :D
<vileni> jutro
<vileni> Mmike: 150 what?
<vileni> Mmike: aha, tlak, idemo na hamburger danas?
<BotaniCar> vileni: pa vecina hamburgernica ima i salate, zakaj ne ! 
<vileni> brko&brko imaju toliko salate da ti kutija od hamburgera sluzi kao zdjela
<BotaniCar> Eto, em ce mu se tlak srediti, em ce moci bar gledati kako netko jede meso. Mozete mu povremeno baciti komadic mesa da lovi
<vileni> nista, evo rjesenja https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/12715295_10153917477304568_2104765038540506924_n.jpg?oh=9404444cc4f9ccb95269350aaaa954db&oe=5731BDEF
 * BotaniCar facepalma, ali bi probao 
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace, BotaniCar http://prntscr.com/a27b7j
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: aplikacije !=driveri, ne ? 
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: ne za device drivere ne mozes kod instalacije 
<VjetarSaSunca> ok, idemo ponovo
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: znam ja sve to ali obicni korisnici nemaju pojma
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pusti ga da ide ponovno, mozda mi jos kaj novo pokaze 
<SilverSpace> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Jel sad jasnije BotaniCar ? http://prntscr.com/a27cck
<SilverSpace> http://www.howtogeek.com/223864/how-to-uninstall-and-block-updates-and-drivers-on-windows-10/
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca, nije. Odnosno, jasno mi je kaj pise u prozoru iza, ali to nije ono sto nudi u prozoru koji je u fokusu. Zajebi to, za vikend cu instalirati frisku 10ku da nekaj probam, pa cu turit' englesku verziju i procitati kaj u stvari nudi. Fala kaj si mi skrenuo paznju 
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: jel to ponudio postinstall, kad je nasao nepoznat hardver ili se prompt pojavio kao dio instalacijskog procesa ? 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: to je negdje izgubljeno u prijevodu. Dialog DA-NE dobiješ kad nagaziš na "Postavke instalacije uređaja"
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: steta kaj nemremo nikakvu paru obrnut na lokalizaciji. Brijem da bi nam raja digla spomenik da jedne windowse prevedemo korektno :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: ovo što vidiš je iz System settingsa kak se i vidi na prvoj slici
<BotaniCar> AL NEMREM SPOMENIKOM PLATITI REZIJE :( 
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: nisam bio ziher jel syssettings otvoren jer si radio nekaj drugo prije nego sam te omeo, thx jos jednom 
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: mnogo štošta ne možeš kod instalacije dok ne stisneš "napredne opcije"
<SilverSpace> inace lik ima orginal sedmicu i sam si je nadogradio na desetku kako mu je bilo ponudeno  
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo kad windozi potegnu ati drivere racunalo se zgasi 
<VjetarSaSunca> Baš zanimljivo Silverspace
<VjetarSaSunca> Da nije greška u driverima možda?
<BotaniCar> NENE, JEBO WINDOWSE !
<VjetarSaSunca> JEBO !!!
<VjetarSaSunca> I žene isto!
<VjetarSaSunca> jer i u njima je greška :D
<SilverSpace> jebote kak sam sad skocio sa stolca upali mi se grijanje i u istom trenutku pred vratima susjeda upali usivac izgledalo je kao da se nesto sjebalo u kupaonici na bojleru :)
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: pa je u driveru je rijec to sam odmah reko 
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: to ti je Božija opomena da ne huliš Windows
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ahahahahaahaha
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: windozi su za to krivi
<VjetarSaSunca> U driveru je problem kažeš. A ne valjaju windowsi
<SilverSpace> koji im kurac treba da oni vuku drivere od ati kartice
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace i vileni bi se trebali ozeniti, jedan krivi windowse za ati driver, a drugi linux za ostgres sranja :) 
<SilverSpace> pa povuku krive
<VjetarSaSunca> Povci ti driver za Nvidiu uz ATI u mašini na Linuxu pa mi reci u čemu je problem.
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zamisli koliko bi galame bilo da Prosjecnom Peri windowsi ne povuku ddrivere sami ?
<vileni> ne krivim ja linux za postgres, nego onog tko je radio taj paket
<BotaniCar> vileni:*
<vileni> u principu, bilokoga tko mi trosi vrijeme na gluposti
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol istina :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: svejedno brijem da bi dobro pristajao silveru pod rukom :D
<vileni> a sto je najbolje, mssql isto sere sa localima
<vileni> BotaniCar: mislim da bi se vlasta mogla pobuniti na to
<SilverSpace> vileni: tako je krivim ko je po defoltu u windoze stavio tu kvacicu na update
<BotaniCar> vileni: mssql sam trosio samo u onoj "besplatnoj" verziji, od nje sam imao nikakva ocekivanja,pa me nije razocarala :)
<vileni> a jucer mi bratic rekao da sam windows fanboy jer bi ja sve apgrejdao na 10
<BotaniCar> vileni: tebe je strah da bi ti mogla zapakirati mirazi i reci "sretno" :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: zadnje sto sam mssql instalirao je bilo za neki idiotski licensing server za softver vrijednosti milijun neke valute
<vileni> neznam koje, samo znam da su mi taj milijun spomenuli 3 puta u svakom razgovoru
<BotaniCar> vileni: ti bas zanimljive stvari delas
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: inace to windozi nisu sami radili prije nego nakon nekog update paketa 
<vileni> BotaniCar: a pazi ovo, htio sam taj server migrirati sa vmware na hyper-v
<vileni> i ne radi licensing nikako u hyper-v
<SilverSpace> tj 3073930 nadojeba
<vileni> rekli su testirati ovi sto nam prodali softver, ali nisu vjerojatno dovoljno milijuna zaradili da bi potrosili malo vremena na to
<BotaniCar> mozda miljun zimbabveanskih dolara :) http://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/R-8AAOxyc2pTaqmV/s-l1600.jpg
<vileni> BotaniCar: mislim da je bilo eur/usd, ali vrijedi kao da je zimbabveanski
<BotaniCar> Da, sjebato je kad ne zaradis prvu trilijardu s alfa verzijom softvera :( 
<VjetarSaSunca> Ah samo je jedan SceneAccess
<BotaniCar> Tis' pravi pirat :)
<vileni> http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2016/02/11/netflix-shuts-down-final-bits-of-own-data-center-infrastructure/
<SilverSpace> oh jebote
<SilverSpace> odoh malo van na biciklo 
<obrut> jebo... meni se noga upalila, nabijem ju
<obrut> 22:47 < BotaniCar__> obrut, btk, AP ti ima multi-SID opciju, ne ? :D
<obrut> ne, imam dva AP-a :)
<BotaniCar> Iha, rich sod 
<obrut> jedan za mene, drugi za ostale :) drugi je throthlean i nema pristup u intranet :)
<BotaniCar> znaci, jedan je Sid Vicious, jedan nije :)
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> SilverSpace: niski ne trebas kontrolirati :) ono, niski tlak, spava ti se malo vise, i bok bok
<Mmike> mosh pit cesce, ne moras pazit na prehranu, rokaj brate
<Mmike> s visokim se moras cuvat cak i ak si na tabletama
<vileni> meni je 90/60 ili manje kad mi je lose
<obrut> meni je 90/60/90 sasma dobro
<SilverSpace> obrut: pa kaj si zderao :)
<obrut> pa nemam pojma... skarpinu :P nju ili oslica jedem onak jednom tjedno i to je sve sto jedem od "zabranjene" hrane
<BotaniCar> cek, kaj vi z gihtom ni ribice ne smijete papati ? 
<obrut> BotaniCar: plavu nikako, bijelu tu i tamo
<SilverSpace> obrut: mene na proljece bez obzira kaj pojedem copi 
<obrut> ocito dolazi proljece :)
<dodobas> za developere i sistemce ... https://www.links.hr/hr/osobna-vaga-grundig-ps2010-do-180-kg-750232004
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> http://49.media.tumblr.com/8d4251ac17ac8e8f2d17ffc8df7e1128/tumblr_o1miv0PLmb1tlb56zo1_500.gif <- SFW, al odvratno :D
<obrut> do 180 kg -> hihihi :)
<obrut> nego, vrti li tko spamassasin ili dspam ? ili nesto trece ? jeste zadovoljni ? :)
<dodobas> spamassasin... cini se da radi ... :)
<BotaniCar> spamassassin, ali on mi je tek na serveru koji agregira mailove  s primarnog/sekundarnog mailera, pa rijetko ima posla . 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak owncloudu veli da obrise sve stare revizije koje ima?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: AFAIK nikak, sam to radi uzimajuci u obzir disk kvote ( https://doc.owncloud.org/server/7.0/user_manual/files/versioncontrol.html )
<BotaniCar> a ima i /owncloud/data/USERNAME/files_versions/ , vele interneti da nema beda ako to pobrises
<BotaniCar> "
<BotaniCar> I finally deleted all files (via SSH) in the files_versions folder and then rescanned the file system (following RealRancor's link).
<BotaniCar> I checked the db (oc_filecache) and there are no entries from the files_versions; also, I do not experience any problems after I followed this procedure, so it appears to work." ( https://forum.owncloud.org/viewtopic.php?t=7490 )
<Mmike> BotaniCar++ thnx
<BotaniCar> Gief moar karma points ! :) 
<Mmike> mislim da moram tajnicu zaposliti
<BotaniCar> Jel sadrzaj na netflixu titlan ili audio syncan za nas jezik ? Prvenstveno pitam za crtice i dokumentarce, mali jos ne zna slova pa bi nasao nekog multimedijalnog providera koji ima dosta audio syncanih materijala. Uvazavam sve preporuke , hvala ! 
<Mmike> vpn u svicarskoj
<Mmike> i vozi brate
<BotaniCar> tajnica, vpn, vozi, kaaaj ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: koji je the-site za agregaciju porno sadrzaja, imao si nekaj jace od pornhuba u rukavu zadnje kad sam pitao :) Nije za mene, jasno :D
<jelly> https://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad/comments/45b766/any_news_or_rumors_on_the_thinkpad_retro/
<rut> opet pornjava muffin
<BotaniCar> rut: ma frend ima problema s tlakom, pa da pomognem covjeku :D
<rut> haha .. da da .. bas frend
<BotaniCar> :-) 
<BotaniCar> OK, valentinovo je sutra, ne znam sta da radim s zenom i trazim stranice s divljackim sexanjem da se pripremim. Jel sad drzi vodu ? :D
<vileni> kako sutra
<jelly> sutra je subota 13ti
<BotaniCar> Ijuf, dobro da vas imam, ne moram se sexat' jos danima ! Fala decki 
<rut> e tako je vec bolje muffin 
<rut> al nista te ne kosta da ti to odradis 13 i 14 :)
<rut> bit ce zena sretnija 
<BotaniCar> Sta nije dost sretna dok joj isporucim placu 15-og, jel mene tko pita cime i kad sam ja sretan ?! :) 
<BotaniCar> Sad ti predlazes da se za njenu srecu jos i dodatno znojim 2 dana. Ajde, razmotrit' cu, vani je temperatura u minusu :) 
<in1t3r> o/ pips
<in1t3r> o/ api984 
<in1t3r> o/ jelly 
<BotaniCar> \o
<in1t3r> Sta ima kod vas?
<in1t3r> pa BotaniCar ako neces mozda ce neko drugi da se oznoji ta dva dana sa njom. :P
<BotaniCar> in1t3r: ti si ili mlad ili nisi bio blagoslovljen time da si u mladosti bio okruzen pametnim ljudima :) Meni su rekli da, ako imas zgodnu zenu, imas za druge ;) Vodio sam se time kad sam birao i sad ni ona ni ja nemamo brige da cemo prevariti jedno drugo :)
<SilverSpace> kisa
<in1t3r> hahaha
<in1t3r> Aha pa dobro onda cuvaj svalerku. :P
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> in1t3r: uredno ju placam :D
<in1t3r> hahaha veruj mi druze nisam mlad a znam kako je kada ne volis nekoga sa kim si. Znaci pametno biranje. :D
<in1t3r> haha da da :)
<in1t3r> samo ko ju jos pored tebe sve placa? :P
<BotaniCar> Sto ne znam, ne boli :) 
<in1t3r> hahaha
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfl1/v/t1.0-0/s600x600/12705452_10207447033986892_6364331178106263132_n.jpg?oh=10afb8f82eda1a9de0d8f183d83790b1&oe=572821A0 # no bugs coding ! 
<in1t3r> A kad omasi onda pa ruski rulet. 
<rut> pa ti si sretan kad nisi doma tj kad radis :)
<rut> a onda omoguci zeni da barem ta 2 dana bude sretna !
<rut> eto kad ljudi kupe http://www.cyberoam.com/images/CR500iNG-XP.png da bi zamjenili moju BSD masinu i sad zovu i placu da im ne radi to cudo kak treba
<SilverSpace> trc mrc
<BotaniCar> dje je sad rut da ga gepitn kaj ne valja s kanticom koju je linkao, specka izgleda ok 
<BotaniCar> https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2016/02/determining_phy.html # schneier opet udara
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: kaj trebaš od sinhro crtića?
<SilverSpace> http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/12/rip-adblock-plus/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<BotaniCar_> kde je izvrstan, kad je dobre volje :) 
<SilverSpace> lol
<BotaniCar_> al zato chromium kompenzira: desno kliknem i meni se pojavi cca centimetar i pol od pointera, i kak micem misha , tak oznacavam po njemu, k'o da sam razrok :D
<SilverSpace> ja taj kde nikako ne mogu progutati 
<BotaniCar_> skoro ko windowsi je ! 
<SilverSpace> pokrenem tu i tam da vidim kak to radi i uvijek se razocaram
<BotaniCar_> Cime?
<BotaniCar_> Sad kad mi napises " pa k'o windowsi je" :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: razocaran bojom :)
<SilverSpace> ma sve mi je zbrkano uvijek trazim di se kakva opcija nalazi 
<jelly> lol, "razocaran bojom" a kde valjda ima 10 tema po defaultu, jos 200 za skinuti i posebno kolor palete
<SilverSpace> jelly: ma zajebavam se :P
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<SilverSpace> ln
<BotaniCar_> super, istres'o sam si pola kras ekspresa u tastaturu
<obrut> sad posmrci :)
<obrut> mislim, nije bijelo, al mozda pukne :)
 * BotaniCar_ lize konfjuktor i ignorira turba :) 
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-13
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<jelly> Mmike: http://lwn.net/Articles/675442/ 
<Mmike> jelly, ma, crko je laptop - drugi X220 koji sam kupio uredno puni baterije, sve 3 koje imam 
<Mmike> s tim da ce mi lik dat drugu b ateriju jer ova koju mi je prodao nije original lenovo
<Mmike> ak nece, ce ga tuzim za prevaru :)
<Mmike> instalirat openstack na ruke je muka isusova
<Mmike> inace, taj x220 je prejeben
<Mmike> x230 je okjach, cak veli ekipa da je ona island tastatura ok kad se naviknes (dva zadrta protivnika su to rekla)
<Mmike> x230 ima jaci proc (novija generacija) aj je tezi i krace traje baterija
<jelly> mozda je tastatura ok ali je raspored sjebat
<jelly> cekam retro, ak bude 16:10 i 4k ekran, ima da bude milina
<vileni> Mmike: sto instaliravas rucno?
<vileni> hmda, meni nebi smetala tipkovnica na x230
<jelly> probao sam x220 i x230, stisnute funkcijske tipke onaj PrtSc dole mi tak bodu oci 
<jelly> the line must be drawn here!
<jelly> inace, tu na freenode ima ##ibmthinkpad kanal
<vileni> jelly: vjerojatno stvar navike, meni je ok kad su ins i del zadnje tipke u gornjem redu
<jelly> meni nije ok ak ne mogu upiknuti F5 napamet
<jelly> i u manjoj mjeri F12 i F11
<Mmike> vileni, openstack na ruke, da vidim kaj je novo u mitaki
<Mmike> vileni, kaka je tebi x220 tastatura?
<jelly> a na meku sam umjesto F5 koristio ctrl-r
<vileni> Mmike: ok je, naviknuo se na sve
<vileni> jedino sto sam prvo zamijenio fn i ctrl
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ja ne, meni je idealno kak je :)
<Mmike> malo me jebe enter onaj debeli, navikao sam na oneline na starom x220
<Mmike> iako mi desktop i t520 imaju debeljucu
<vileni> pa ako se naviknes da uvijek pogadjas u donji desni dio entera :)
<Mmike> sjecam se onih sunovih tastatura
<Mmike> ti je backspace bio u krivom recu
<Mmike> redu
<Mmike> ili tak nesh
<Mmike> pa sam uvijek krivao lupo
<Mmike> krivo lupao :D
<Mmike> lol
<vileni> ja nisam toliko star
<vileni> :)
 * jelly ima Sun Type 6 usb tastaturu, za rezervu
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://mainfun.ru/uploads/images/00/60/38/2013/12/02/bac351a20b_orig_.gif
<Vlado9A3CY> to treba malo dlanovima zažmikati da se ne širi tako :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: :)
<nicols> ojla
<nicols> gužva? :D
<SilverSpace> gdje?
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> http://mainfun.ru/uploads/images/00/60/38/2013/12/02/bac351a20b_orig_.gif
<Mmike> nikls
<dodobas> F7
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<Mmike> zakaj se na prste dize? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa da odrzi centar mase na priblizno istoj poziciji... inace bi pala na nos :)
<dodobas> ili dupe
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> dig doctord90.koding.io ANY --> doctord90.koding.io.    3789    IN      HINFO   "Please stop asking for ANY" "See draft-jabley-dnsop-refuse-any"
 * Mmike pije bezkofeinsku kahvu
<dodobas> Mmike: pa tebe je doktor zbilja shebo :/
<Mmike> dodobas, nije, opce nisam bio kod doktora kak spada
<Mmike> pon/uto idem kardiologu
<Mmike> iako ja brijem da mi je ovo zujanje i bed u usima nekaj sa vratom ili nekaj kaj ce otorinolaringolog pronac
<Mmike> uz to, sjebale su me godine i godine ignoriranja sebe :D
<jelly> nemas tlakomjer doma?
<vileni> Mmike: meni je skidanje 25kg pomoglo sa tim :
<Mmike> jelly, imam, al' nemam EKG masinu :)
<Mmike> vileni, s tlakom?
<vileni> Mmike: sa usima
<vileni> i vjerojatno sa tlakom
<Mmike> vileni, jel? a si imo onda i tlak?
 * Mmike nemre zamislit vilenog s 25 kila ekstra
<vileni> Mmike: obrnuti :)
<Mmike> kak mislis - obrnuti?
<vileni> Mmike: nazalost, to je sad samo 15kg ekstra, i nije tako lijepo
<vileni> pa mene je niski mucio
<Mmike> cek, kaj si imao 50 kila ekstra?!
<vileni> ne
<vileni> u odnosu na sad je bilo 15 plus
<jelly> udebljao se 10 otkad je skinuo 25
<vileni> tako je
<vileni> iako je najnize bilo cca 84, najvise izmjereno 110
<vileni> ali mislim da je bilo i par kg poslije tih 110 koje nisu dokumentirane
 * Mmike najvise imao 118, kad se dete rodilo, cca 3-4 mjeseca kasnije
<vileni> Mmike: ali ti nisi 173 visok :)
<Mmike> nisam :D
<vileni> meni je visina/tezina bila kao neciji tlak :D
<Mmike> ja sam 815 visok
<Mmike> erm, 185
<Mmike> ili 183
<Mmike> kako di mjerim :D
<Mmike> ugl, pred 3 tjedna sam imao 116, sad imam 108
<Mmike> uz malo srece bih tamo do 1.4 mogao imati 100
<Mmike> a to bi bilo preodlicno jer onda mogu na badminton opet
<vileni> ja se samo moram vratiti u odijelo za vjencanje
<vileni> sto je jedno 5kg manje
<vileni> odoh u shopping pa gledati deadpoola :)
<nicols> ima netko svoj debian apt repo?
<nicols> ili pakira za nekog drugog?
<Mmike> nicols, pa, imamo ubuntu-hr koji je mirror
<Mmike> i pakiramo za ubuntu
<Mmike> nicols, nismo bas face al' se trudimo - kaj treba?
<jelly> nisam ginekolog al mogu pogledat
<jelly> <vileni> meni je visina/tezina bila kao neciji tlak :D # 120 / 70 ? :-D
<jelly> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lenovo-ThinkPad-X200-Core2Duo-2-53Ghz-4Gb-160Gb-SSD-Win7Pro-UMTS-WebCam-X201-/172083476768?hash=item2810f97920:g:BtkAAOSwXshWrnSd
<Mmike> jelly, upitno je dal' je to isplativo
<Mmike> imas na njuskalu x201 za istu paru, doduse, ne sa ssdjem
<jelly> i 3g
<Mmike> poklonim ti ja svoj 3g
<Mmike> i x220 je bio, ne treba mi 
<obrut> nego, jel vama na linuxu/firefoxu radi onaj novi non-flash speedtest.net ?
<obrut> ja kliknem test i bas nist se ne dogodi
<CrazyLemon> imas i speedof.me taj je pure html5
<hbogner> o/
<obrut> probo sam i onaj neki testmy.net , taj radi
<obrut> bome, ovaj speedof mi pokazuje malo vise :)
<CrazyLemon> imas i dslreports.com/speedtest ili tako nesto
<obrut> upravo i njega isprobao :)
<obrut> nekak sam se naviko na speedtest pa iskreno nisam ni znao za ove ostale dok sad nisam isao googlat...
<CrazyLemon> ja sam nasao dslreports.com kad sam testirao sqm...i u howto bio link do dslreports
<VjetarSaSunca> sarma !
<obrut> jelo pravo !
<obrut> iako, upravo je zena rekla da se pizza ispekla :) tak da nist od sarme :)
<jelly> pih, b.net moze limitirati upload na 1.5Mbps
<Mmike> pulseaudio sere
<Mmike> tj, chrome sere
<Mmike> tj, nemam pojma sta bi reko
<jelly> meni 64bit chrome vise ne svira doma na 32bitnim debianima, a ista stvar na poslu radi
#ubuntu-hr 2016-02-14
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> morgen
<dodobas> F7
<nicols> aloha!
<nicols> Mmike: ping!
<Mmike> nicols, e
<Mmike> 132/85
<Mmike> tko veli da gemisti ne valjaju
<Mmike> nesh se desilo
<Mmike> i pulseaudio sere kvake
<nicols> ej
<nicols> u vezi paketa
<nicols> jučer pito ali ne dočekah odgovor :)
<nicols> fak. Not enough random bytes available. Please do some other work to give the OS a chance to collect more entropy! (Need 92 more bytes)
<jelly> nicols: ak si ocajan sa entropijom, instaliraj haveged
<nicols> zanimljivo :)
<nicols> jel to fejk entropija ili prava? :)
<Mmike> bitcoint-qt mi uzme svih 8 kora
<Mmike> tko mi kriv kad mi blockhain kasni 32 tjedna :)
<nicols> riješio sam sve nedoumice oko repozitorija, ključeva, i tih gluposti
<Mmike> nicols, svoj repo dizes?
<nicols> kompanijski
<nicols> nema još ništa posebno gore
<nicols> samo jedna skripta
<ivoks> auto mi umire :/
<nicols> moj nije umirao nago je odjednom krepao .... skupo me koštalo :/
<nicols> imam jednu mozgalicu. trebam napravit meta paket .... a jedan od zadataka tog paketa je da disejbla recommende. kako to napraviti a da dependsi od tog meta paketa tsto budu instalirani bez recommenda? :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-06
<vileni> jutro
<Mmike> vilenko bilenko
<vileni> pitaju me jesam li se odmorio doma sa bebom, ne funkcionira to bas tako :)
<BotaniCar> OK, jel se beba odmorila ? Ti nisi bitan dok plachica dolazi :) 
<vileni> ma beba uziva
<vileni> uzivamo i mi
<vileni> ali da se netko odmara, nema toga :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: kako tvoja prinova?
<BotaniCar> vileni: zeni hvala, sjajno. Velim "zeni hvala" jer do sad nisam probdio vise od 2 noci, sve drugo je ona preuzela 
<BotaniCar> vileni ( odnosno, bilo tko ), di ima za kupiti jeftinih tatamija ? Uzeo bih to umjesto onih kocki za puzanje s slovima/brojevima
<Mmike> kajje tatami?
<vileni> BotaniCar: neznam za jeftine, ali mi smo dobili neke
<vileni> sad cu provjeriti sto
<vileni> BotaniCar: zena kaze da ovo imamo http://www.djecje-podloge-casmatino.com/djecje-podloge?lightbox=dataItem-ivjc77bo
<vileni> ali cijena je tu negdje koliko vidim
<obruT> mene zanima, kak smo mi klinci prezivjeli bez tih tatamija, pizdarija za puzanje, sjedalica za auto i svega bez cega se vise ne uzgaja djecu ? :)
<vileni> obruT: ljudi prezive svasta, ne znaci da je to bolje/losije :)
<jelly> nisam ni znao da tatami mat dobar za djecu
<vileni> ja neznam kako sam zivio bez interneta skoro do punoljetnosti
<Mmike> obruT, skuzit ces cim dobijes svoju djecu :)
<jelly> komodor 64
<obruT> orao!
<BotaniCar> obruT: pa, smrtnost djece je bila znacajno visha, pa mozemo kolokvijalno reci da nismo prezivjeli 
<vileni> ovi koji su prezivjeli mogu pricati kako im je bilo super :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: a kaj se sjedalica tice, kad vozis auto koji nemre brze od 60km/h,  bude manje potrebe za njom nego danas kad i ja imam auto koji skoro dve bulje moze potegnut' :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: s druge strane danas su puno sigurniji auti
<vileni> ali to ne znaci puno kad si krivo vezan
<vileni> mislim, mi smo isli u bosnu u ficeku, 5 odraslih i troje djece
<obruT> BotaniCar: nemoj tako, nas fico je mogo i 80 ! na nizbrdici
<vileni> ovaj je i 120 po satu
<vileni> od neznam koliko voznji sjecam se da smo jednom cak uspjeli kamion prestici
<vileni> to je bilo jedino vozilo ikad koje je prestigao
<vileni> isto tako, benzin se provjeravao tako da si stao na autoputu i odlomio neku sibu da uronis u rezervoar
<obruT> hihi :)
<obruT> sjecam se da je ici na more bio ono, podvig, putovanje :)
<obruT> danas ono ak mi se sprdne, stavim bajk u auto, odem u Istru, odvezem turu i nazad doma :)
<Mmike> mi smo do Splita 8 sati putovali :)
<Mmike> ili 6
<Mmike> s renojom 4
<Mmike> najbolji je bio uspon na velebit
<Mmike> a onda i nizspon :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<obruT> preko velebita si isao u Zadar, u Split vjerojatno ne :)
<obruT> osim ako nisi u Split iso "preko Zadra"
<Mmike> obruT: i u split
<Mmike> cesta preko knina i sinja je bila katastrofalna
<Mmike> pa se tam nije islo bas
<Mmike> tak mi bar stari veli, a tko sam ja da ne vjerujem ocu :D
<obruT> nemam pojma, nisam u to doba zivota nikad bio juznije od Biograda :)
<obruT> to je bio kranji domet fice :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<obruT> juzno do Biograda, zapadno do Senja, sjeverno do Karlovca, istocno do Velike Kladuse... to je bio kvadrant kretanja tog fice :)
<obruT> sve dalje se islo busom :)
<Mmike> sjecam se kad smo isli trajektom u Velu Luku
<Mmike> od splita, jedno 5 sati
<Mmike> 4 i pol
<vileni> sta nije to normalno?
<Mmike> vileni: pa, ne, danas trajekt vozi oko 3 sata i sitno
<Mmike> doduse, ne staje u Hvaru vise, al' opet...
<vileni> pa nije ti to neka razlika
<Mmike> prije je trajekt do Starog Grada vozio 3 sata i sitno, danas dodje za dva sata, sat i 45
<Mmike> kak nije, brate, sat i pol manje :)
<vileni> sat i pol na 5h?
<vileni> to trecina
<vileni> hz kasni toliko na dnevnoj bazi na relaciji od 1h :D
<vileni> znao sam ici na posao i put od 1h15 se pretvori u 4h samo tako
<vileni> a ovih 1h15min sam dozivio mozda jednom, obicno je bilo 1h30 do 1h45
<vileni> i tako svaki dan
<BotaniCar> Tak treba, kad putujes ZZ-om, zivot ti prolazi pred ocima :) 
<BotaniCar> *HZ-om
<vileni> zato sam usavrsio sposobnost cekanja
<Mmike> obruT: ti koristis cudesa, jesl' koristio kad fasd?
<jelly> sigh, cert.hr koristi nepostojecu adresu posiljatelja
<jelly> Feb  6 12:15:28 lists2-l postfix/smtp[22397]: B74FD2405E: to=<hr-cert@cert.hr>, relay=mail.cert.hr[161.53.125.227]:25, delay=0.31, delays=0.01/0/0.22/0.08, dsn=5.1.1, status=bounced (host mail.cert.hr[161.53.125.227] said: 550 5.1.1 <hr-cert@cert.hr>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table (in reply to RCPT TO command))
<BotaniCar> Muahahahaha
<Mmike> http://www.politicaloutsource.com/2017/02/police-go-on-strike-in-brazil-cities.html
<Mmike> kaos :)
<obruT> Mmike: nisam
<Mmike> cini se zanimljivo
<Mmike> al' opet, to si custiomiziras za sebe
<jelly> Mmike: cudno da stanovnici nisu organizirali lokalne patrole
<Mmike> jelly: ili, s druge strane, nije :)
<jelly> je, ako im je stalo do reda u kvartu
<jelly> lako sto narkici i klinci kradu po ducanima, sto ih sprecava da kradu po kucama
<Mmike> znaci, da se sad tu desi haos ti bi bio u stanju organizirati patrole i obranu kvarta?
<jelly> pa morao bi
<jelly> imam vijke kranjec preko puta, pokupovali bi opremu, mi stitimo njihov ducan oni slazu tesko orudje
<obruT> da li se odgovara za pizdarije pocinjene za vrijeme tog kaosa ? :)
<obruT> trebalo bi u takvim slucajevima iskoristiti priliku i rijesiti neke stvari u zemlji :)
<obruT> stvari -> ljude :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jesi presao na owncloud noviji?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam, mjesec sam dana bio na godisnjem
<Mmike> BotaniCar: znaci, jos si 8.x?
<Mmike> ja bas mecem 9tku
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i jos uvijek ne znam nikog tko je probao noviji pa ne zurim :) 
<BotaniCar> idem bas vidjeti na cemu sam 
<Mmike> em ti internet
<Mmike> BotaniCar: znaci - ja bas mecem 9tku
<Mmike> 9.1.4 stovise
<jelly> koji je difoltni RDP klijent na ubuntu, remmina?
<Mmike> kad prebacim sve onda cu na starom stroju ic upgradeirat sa 8x na 9x
<Mmike> pa ti velim kak se potrgalo :D
<Mmike> jelly: ima i onaj vinagre i gnome-rdb
<Mmike> rdp
<Mmike> ne znam koji je default, ja koristim 'rdestkop
<jelly> zasto 9.1?
<jelly> a ne 9.4?
<jelly> a cek, owncloud, ja mislio da pricate o postgresu
<Mmike> da, ne
<Mmike> tj, da, oC
<Mmike> BotaniCar: eto mi kolega brazilac prica da Sao Paolo (drzava) je super-kul i bez bedova, kao i manje vise sve drzave juznije
<Mmike> lol, pitam ga za Minas Gerias (to mi kul ime, zvuci k'o iz Lord Of The Rings), kao, jel' tamo bed?
<Mmike> veli nije, pre lijeni su oni za ikakvu akciju - kao, totalno sjebato sve, al' su lijencine pa je sigurno :)
<jelly> Minas Tirith?  Minas kava?
<vileni> minas gerias, bourdain ima dobru epizodu od tamo
<vileni> kaze dobra hrana
<vileni> iako se ne sjecam gdje mu je bila losa
<vileni> osim kad je na malti ili siciliji kao isao loviti hobotnice, pa je ovaj sto ga je vodio imao pomagaca koji je bacao mrtve hobotnice u more kao da imaju dobar ulov
<Mmike> hahhahaha
<vileni> kao svjetski poznati kuhar/kriticar nece skuziti vec ulovljenje hobotnice kako padaju na dno na lokaciji koja ima previse turista da bi se uopce zadrzavale tamo :)
<hbogner> vileni, ako ga dovoljno napiju prije toga mozda i neskuzi :D
<BotaniCar> Ima koji od ISPova ( osim tekoma ) neku vrstu klaud kol centra ? 
<jelly> mi nemamo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meces nacisto ili nadogradjujes ?
<jelly> mećeš, Nacisto!
<BotaniCar> jelly: steta, bas mi bili iz tvrtke-macehe, pa trazim alternativu 
<BotaniCar> muahahahaha
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> BotaniCar: jesi probao ove http://www.signumtel.hr/index.php?a=1&b=3
<BotaniCar> hehe, kak sam blesav, oni su nam pred ~10 godina slagali jednu PBXicu, kak ih se nisam sjetio :) Hvala !
<SilverSpace> bemti sambu
<BotaniCar> Meni je isto rumba i cha-cha draze plesati
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj ti najvolis plesati ? 
<obruT> BotaniCar: koliko operatera, koliko paralelnih linija ? :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: ~5 lajni ili manje, smallshop
<jelly> za velike diskove, df -B1G
<jelly> (citaj "big")
<Mmike> ivoks: zakaj si ti uvijek odrezes pol glave ? :)
<ivoks> bolje?
<jelly> da se ne vidi odsjaj od ćele?
<ivoks> taj dio se vidi
<ivoks> ne vidi se ispod nosa
<Mmike> ivoks: pa jos malo :)
<Mmike> taman ti je bradica kul sad :0
<jelly> ah, "kilroy was here"
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mecem nacisto, pa cu skopirat sve jer se micem sa hecnera
<Mmike> BotaniCar: al' kad prebacim sve upgradeirat cu hecner instalaciju prije neg sve pogasim tam
<Mmike> <jelly> [14:33:46] mećeš, Nacisto!
<Mmike> lol :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: swing :)
<obruT> Mmike: kam se mices ?
<Mmike> obruT: e?
<obruT> s hecnera -> ? :)
 * ivoks promijenio kriterije za auto koji hoce
<ivoks> ono sto sam do sad trazio je nemoguce naci
<ivoks> tak da ce biti 2.0, bez zracnog ovjesa
<ivoks> jel zna netko...
<ivoks> vrrp na vise od dva noda - jel to opce moguce
<obruT> AFAIK po standardu moze iako ja nisam vidjao takve instalacije, uvijek su bila dva devicea... za vise se uglavnom koristio neki od drugih protokola
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/autoklub/aktualno/foto-ovo-je-nova-opel-insignia-karavan/5600219/
<SilverSpace> nelose izgleda
<SilverSpace> malo na mazdu
<sillyslux> https://www.wired.com/2017/02/russians-engineer-brilliant-slot-machine-cheat-casinos-no-fix/
<accountant> dobraveče svima
<accountant> ne samo da sam na linuxu nego znam i miješati malter
<accountant> :)
<sillyslux> ugh
<accountant> sillyslux: 
<sillyslux> imas jos snage za tipkanje?
<accountant> pazi ovo
<accountant> skafirao sam pet šest rutera u komšiluku
<accountant> *hakirao
<sillyslux> chrrr
<accountant> sa aircrack-ng
<sillyslux> wep-ovci
<accountant> i to wpa2 zaštita
<accountant> samo je jedan bio wep
<sillyslux> ugh
<accountant> ali likovi su stavili datum rođenja
<accountant> heheh
<sillyslux> kako wo wpa2
<accountant> a ja sve datume prelisatma za pet minuta
<sillyslux> brutforce?
<accountant> :)
<accountant> da
<sillyslux> oha
<accountant> iz riječnika
<accountant> i sad da se nebi ja puno zračio
<accountant> od starog laptopa sam napravio bridge sa wifi na wired
<sillyslux> i usput jeftin internet
<accountant> i napisao skripti da se nasumično spaja na jedan od tih rutera
<accountant> i sad sam utp kabal ugradio u zi
<accountant> i zamelterissa ga :)
<accountant> *zid
<sillyslux> ha! to? pa onda moze i mosanje maltera
<accountant> zato jkažem ako si na linuxu moraš znati raditi sa malterom
<sillyslux> misanje
<sillyslux> chrrchrr
<accountant> da
<accountant> ja sam haker sa balkana, ugrađujem u windowse 32 bitni sistem...tako kaže Rambo amadeus
<sillyslux> kod mene niti jedan tudi wlan
<sillyslux> triba bi se priselit negdi iznad nekog kafica
<accountant> da
<accountant> ja živim iznad kafića
<sillyslux> i sta? gasu internet priko noci?
<accountant> taj router mi je više dopizdilo koristiti
<accountant> ne
<accountant> npn stop je upaljen
<accountant> *non
<sillyslux> evo ja opet stalno jedno oko imam na gsm-counteru
<sillyslux> nesmim pric 50mb na dan
<accountant> ovako gledam šta komšije gledaju :)
<sillyslux> 2017 my ass
<accountant> Jel znaš šta razmišljam
<sillyslux> kako gledas... jeli to i neki ip-tv?
<accountant> ma ovaj man in the middle
<accountant> ako kužiš šta ti govorim
<sillyslux> pa da
<accountant> nego
<accountant> ne Å¡ta surfaju
<sillyslux> nego
<accountant> izbaci ne :)
<accountant> razmišljam da stavim oglas na par ulaza
<accountant> flat internet za 50 kn mjesečno
<sillyslux> oha!
<sillyslux> i namistis ljudima tudi internet
<accountant> sad, stavio samoglas na oglasniku da istaliram windowse za 50 kn
<accountant> ali bi tu upo sa ovim aricrackom
<accountant> ali nesmijem napisati da hakiram :)
<accountant> da
<sillyslux> hehe
<accountant> ja sam transmiter :)
<accountant> moja je struja
<accountant> kada bi samo znali da će dobiti i free flat net
<accountant> zavili bi me non stop
<accountant> ovako ćorak
<SilverSpace> svasta :)
<accountant> ako kažem linux, možda me neko okrene, šta veliš?
<obruT> ne kuzim zasto su ovi koji su otkrili rupe u casino masinama scammeri ? koga oni to scammaju ? :P 
<obruT> ekipa skuzila kako radi, dosla, pobrala pare i djenja :)
<sillyslux> pa roulet se isto da prevarit
<sillyslux> hoceli ti dopustit?
<obruT> i ono s brojanjem karata kao ilegalno... pa jebote, poanta u kartama i je da pratis :P
<obruT> ak masina ne valja i nesto ne smije, ugasi i gotovo, a ne hapsit onog tko se eto snaso :) nije da je provalio u masinu ili krekao na licu mjesta nesto... ko ova sirotinja sto kreka tudje AP-ove :)
<sillyslux> harhar
<accountant> casina su državni biznis, njih država outsourca privatnicima
<accountant> isto kao kladionice
<sillyslux> i lutrije
<accountant> da
<SilverSpace> LN
<accountant> ne mogu propasti i da hoće
<accountant> LN
<obruT> da ja sad otkrijem sistem ponasanja loptica na lotu i pogodim sedmicu (ili sto vec je max na lotu) jesam li varao ? :)
<sillyslux> pa ako nitko nezna valjda nisi
<sillyslux> ako pogodis svaki tjedan...
<accountant> obruT: pa danas se ljudi varaju da zdrave oči svaki dan :)
<obruT> pa i da kazem svima: kuzim fiziku loptica, mogu predvidjeti rezultat... jel me treba hapsit ?
<obruT> ako pogodim svaki tjedan, trebaju promijenit masinu, a ne mene jebat :)
<accountant> tačno
<sillyslux> prije 2 god su u njemackoj hapsili jednog tipa, hakira je automate
<sillyslux> prvo za dobit vlasnika
<sillyslux> pa onda i za sebe
<accountant> sram ga bilo :)
<sillyslux> odnili su mu 180k€, 2 auta, 1 rolex, 100 automata, 800 racunala
<sillyslux> i jos toga
<obruT> lako za pare, aute, rolex i automate... ali racunala !
<accountant> pa kao je ukrao autoe, sat, automate i racunal
<accountant> *aute
<sillyslux> https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Polizei-Spielautomaten-Hacker-kassierten-mehrfach-ab-2533374.html
<sillyslux> utika neku kombinaciju i automat izbaci pare
<sillyslux> to kao oni atm hack
<obruT> e jebiga, to je bas drljao po uredjaju :
<obruT> i kud bas rolex, od svih satova uzme razvikanu marku bez ijednog lijepog primjerka :P
<sillyslux> prije nekoliko mjeseca su digli tipa, prodava je pristup sky tv programu
<sillyslux> uf 2 tjedna a ne mjeseca
<sillyslux> ima je 3000 kupaca
<obruT> to je ono, pravi piratluk :)
<obruT> da se na tome dosta zaradit
<obruT> pogotovo s 3k kupaca
<sillyslux> odnili mu 5 znamenkasto gotovinu i bitcoine
<obruT> al jebiga, s toliko kupaca je imao i oglase, a onda te lako uvate
<obruT> punu vrecu bitcoina :)
<sillyslux> stream4k.net i mystreamz.cc
<sillyslux> haha pise "platforma je zapljenjena"
<sillyslux> http://mystreamz.cc/info-page/index.html
<obruT> jesu vratili pare ovima kojima nije istekao mjesec pretplate do kraja ? :)
<sillyslux> ne, sta je placeno unaprijed, pise, izgubljeno je
<obruT> pa to je za ocekivat, zajebavam... u ilegali su i konzumenti sadrzaja, iako u praksi njih se ne dira
<obruT> sto je IMHO ok, vjerojatno dio njih ni ne zna da je to ilegalno :)
<sillyslux> pa...
<sillyslux> neznam
<sillyslux> dosta je to slozeno sve
<sillyslux> pa dobro, dosta smjesnih ideja za jednu vecer... ide ja leci! ln
<accountant> sillyslux: ln
<obruT> nist, idem s zenom gledat nesto prije spavanja (nije pornjava bez brige...)
<accountant> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-07
<SilverSpace> jutr
<BotaniCar> kak cesto ubuntu zarotira sadrzaj /var/log/wtmp ?
<BotaniCar> veli mi danas kad sam probao "last" za jednog usera da fajl ide unazad do 01. ovog mjeseca , di podesim koliko dugo cuva podatke ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pogledaj logrotate.conf
<BotaniCar> a fakat, bil je pocetak mjeseca, a ovaj govnar ima definirano "monthly" :) Kojn sam 
<jelly> to su iz debiana pokupili
<jelly> glupi default
<BotaniCar> malo je nespretno
<BotaniCar> #onokad moras pripremiti mrezu za dogadjanje poput superbowla :)  http://www.crn.com/slide-shows/networking/300081991/extreme-networks-exec-talks-super-bowl-51-nfl-it-policies-and-preventing-issues-during-game-day.htm?itc=refresh
<jelly> mobile i wifi rješenja za stadione i slična masovna događanja su zanimljiv problem
<BotaniCar> Ima jos slojeva kompleksnosti, veli tip da oni sve posloze, a onda dodje Homeland Security i preuzme jer je high-risk event :) 
<BotaniCar> Zamisli, sve slozis, i onda nekom djikosu das kljuceve i moras se maknut' :)
<BotaniCar> haha, fakat je dobro stivo, veli lik da prioretiziraju promet aplikacija za narucivanje piva :) 
<BotaniCar> moneyz !!
<jelly> dao bi mu kljuceve jer zakonski moram, ali se ne bi maknuo nego bi gledao sto rade
<jelly> mh, svaka stranica jedan pasus, nema sanse da cu to citat :-|
<obruT> meni je zanimljivo koliko je taj dogadjaj medijski eksponiran da cak i ljudi iz EU (hr/si/...) koji nikad ne gledaju americki nogomet (skoro sam napiso baseball, toliko o mom znanju :) ) gledaju taj superbowl, ono, wtf !?
<jelly> jel, tko gleda
 * jelly ne zna nikoga tko to zapravo prati
<obruT> ovi zlovenci s posla, barem dvojica su gledali, sjecam se da su i u HT-u prijasnjih godina neki spominjali da su gledali... al nitko od njih inace ne gleda taj sport
<vileni> ja sam jednom bio na utakmici hr lige, mislim da imaju ukupno 4 kluba :)
<obruT> pa ono, ak ne gledas inace sport, zasto bi sad iso gledat ovo sto je izreklamirano do besvijesti osim ako nisi povodljiva ovca :)
<vileni> *osim ako* :)
<obruT> ok ak povremeno pogledas pa ono, to razumijem
<dodobas> ghee
<jelly> gledas samo half-time show
<obruT> jel tko stogod testira performanse "diskovnog" sustava ? ako da, s cim ? (ja sam zadnje korisio fio)... radim neke PoC-ove pa bih htio isprobati brzinu razlicitih (clustered) network block device sustava pa razmisljam s cim bi to radio...
<obruT> fio mi se cini ok sto se tice svih brojki koje daje, ima netko jos kakvu preporuku za softver ?
<vileni> Mmike se dosta time bavio 
<dodobas> navavio sam PostgreSQL anti stress ball :)
<vileni> ja tu i tamo pokrenem i onda zakljucim da mi nista nije jasno iz fio outputa
<jelly> obruT: iometer
<jelly> moze se podesavati % r i w
<jelly> al nisam koristio na linuxima, samo na windowsima
<Mmike> obruT, fio, look no more
<Mmike> Jel' netko pio kad Yerba caj?
<vileni> ja imam neki yerba doma
<Mmike> vileni, desi naso to?
<Mmike> vileni, https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/06/cisco_intel_decline_to_link_product_warning_to_faulty_chip/
<vileni> Mmike: kaze vlasta neki garden
<vileni> yerba ginger lemon
<Mmike> vileni, to je, ono, k'o legalni amfetamin, nabrijani efedrin, right?
<vileni> Mmike: nemam pojma, meni je to caj na polici sa cajevima, ima ginger pa pijem jer volim takve cajeve :)
<Mmike> jel te nabrije? :)
<Mmike> ono, k'o da si 55 kava popio
<vileni> Mmike: pa sad neki dan bas zesce nisam mogao spavati, mozda sam taj pio ali nisam siguran
<vileni> necu testirati do subote u svakom slucaju :D
<vileni> ali ako ima takva svojstva mogao bih ga na posao uzeti
<Mmike> vileni, di je taj garden? :)
<vileni> Mmike: marticeva
<jelly> huh, kad je intel kupio alteru
<Mmike> vileni, thnx
<Mmike> vele da je bolje od kave :D
<vileni> ako je, kupit cu si 10 kutija
<obruT> nego, kad smo kod cajeva, jel ima onak neko ogranicenje koliko caja se smije popit dnevno ? :) ja obicno ujutro popijem 4 deci crnog, poslijepodne 4 deci zelenog, a u medjuvremenu i poslije jos znam popit nesto biljnog... za biljni vjerojatno nije bed, ne znam za crni/zeleni...
<jelly> biljni nije caj nego UVARAK 
<obruT> pa nije da :)
<vileni> obruT: pa otprilike kao kava, samo neznam koji su omjeri
<vileni> ali ono, ako nemas posljedica nekih :)
<obruT> pa sad nemam, pitanje je hocu li imati za par godina :)
<jelly> ya 20 godina sva creva ce mu bit zelena iznutra
<jelly> to me podsjetilo, nisam si ni kavu ni caj napravio jutros, probudio me ispad orakla
<obruT> bilo je to instant budjenje :)
<jelly> (nije orakl kriv, neki mamlaz je pojeo 150 dodatnih sessiona, lupilo u limit pa je cluster restartao bazu)
<Mmike> jelly, uvarak?
<Mmike> jelly, to je ona brija da je caj camo od cajevca?
<jelly> da
<ivoks> caj je samo od chaia
<ivoks> ostalo su sokovi :0
<jelly> caj je caj, vrlo jednostavno
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> anici i ini se ne slazu s vama
<Mmike> vele da je caj:
<Mmike> 1. cajevac
<Mmike> 2. napitak od te biljke
<Mmike> 3. napitak od cvjetova listova granja i inih sranja drugih biljaka
<Mmike> fali mi pod 3) ; uvarak
<Mmike> to je k'o da velis da je kaladont jedan, a ostalo su zubne paste
<Mmike> jbg, kaladont uslo u jezik
<obruT> nije bas dobra analogija :)
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> al' moze proc :D
<obruT> jedno govori o sadrzaju, drugo govori o brendu :)
<Mmike> htio sam pokazati kak je jezik ziv i kak se mijenja
<Mmike> motor, recimo :)
<Mmike> motorkotac, u biti, ili motocikl
<Mmike> al' svi to zovemo - motor
<Mmike> serm :)
<Mmike> vileni, si vidio ramstek jucerasnji?
<obruT> inace, neki pokusavaju biti korektniji, recimo u planinarskom domu "Koča pod Gozdom" nude: "pravi čaj" i "čaj" :)
<Mmike> vileni, https://twitter.com/allixsenos/status/828693276882513920/photo/1
<Mmike> cinjenica je da je uvarak hrvatska rijec
<jelly> sta anic zna o caju
<vileni> Mmike: to je sve relativno :)
<Mmike> mozda anic opce ne voli caj
<jelly> ^^
<Mmike> pa je zato namjerno napravio ovak  :D
<vileni> radio sam si nekidan doma ramsteke, i kako je bilo previse nisam ih sve odmah ispekao
<vileni> i ovi sto su krace stajali onako, jestivi su
<jelly> jezikoslovci u jednom treuntku evidentiraju stanje, tako da ako kajjaznam 50% populacije koristi rijec u "pogresnom" znacenju, to vise nije pogresno
<vileni> ovi sto su neplanirano ostali 2 dana duze, nije uopce isto meso
<obruT> skroz dobra shema :) https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3gVPcJWAAAhzcq.jpg
<jelly> f♥ck off and die
<obruT> sysadmini su najvece face, sto je je :)
<jelly> ugrozena vrsta
<Mmike> vileni, u cem su stajali?
<vileni> Mmike: sad da ti otkrijem svoje tajne recepte
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> mislim, ak su u ulju bili nebi se smjeli mijenjat
<Mmike> jer ulje neda da zrak dodje
<Mmike> pa meso ne truli
<Mmike> i nebi trebalo ga turat u sol jer ga sol otvrdi meso
<jelly> negdje sam vidio cijene za odlezane stejkove, suseni u strogo definiranim uvjetima
<jelly> jebenti
<jelly> oho, firma odlucuje kupovati T seriju laptopa a ne L krame
<vileni> kod mene bi vjerojatno odlucivali izmedju L i T i dobio bih acera
<dodobas> a E series je negdje izmedju ?
<jelly> E je isto ko L
<jelly> drukciji firmver, jeftinija ploca i komponente 
<dodobas> a G je kao workstation ?
<Mmike> W je workstation
<Mmike> a P je
<Mmike> ultra-turbo workstation
<Mmike> valjda
<vileni> P je powerstation
<Mmike> x270 izlazi za mjesec ili sitno
<obruT> ja nebrem docekat da izadju novi AMD-ovi da vidim koliko je prica prenapuhana :P
<obruT> iako, kakve sam srece, vjerojatno ce bit jebeno dobri za te pare :P
<obruT> al ajd, zrtvovao sam se za dobrobit zajednice :)
<CrazyLemon> ryzen čekaš? tj čekao si? :) ili vega??
<obruT> nisam nist cekao nego sam neki dan kupio intela... e sad, da sam cekao ryzen, vjerojatno bi doticni ispao preveliki hype i bio bi smece, obzirom da sam kupio intela, vjerojatno sam ucinio dobrobit cijelom svijetu jer sam popusio i doticni ce bit prejebeni :)
<obruT> btw. ovo mi je prvi intel nakon valjda 15 godina vjernosti amd-u :P
<CrazyLemon> traitor! :)
<obruT> (pricam o kupnji kompa, ne o krami koju sam ponekad dobio za igranje, a u kojoj se ponekad i nasao intel)
<Mmike> obruT, nece, amd je propao
<Mmike> tak sam i ja brijao
<Mmike> i onda reko fakit, i presao na 4790K
<Mmike> obruT, kaj si uzeo?
<vileni> pa jos uvijek nije ryzen dosao
<CrazyLemon> ryzen če za mijesec dana
<CrazyLemon> world wide availability kažu since day one
<obruT> Mmike: 7700
<obruT> bez k
<Mmike> obruT, jesi ga upogonio?
<obruT> yep
<obruT> odmah upogonio 4 virtualke, tri nagazio, uopce ne osjetim da se ista dogadja na kompu :)
<Mmike> obruT, pa de povray benchmark, srca mu spaljenog!
<obruT> osim naravno kad pokrenem firefox, doticni bi zaklo i IBM-ove superkompjutere
<obruT> Mmike: vidis, nisam se sjetio :) idem odmah instalirat :)
<Mmike> hah, a ja se hocu vratit na FF sa chrometa :)
<Mmike> obruT, al' pogasii virtualke i sve te didje, da realno bude :)
<Mmike> obruT, koji OS imas na tom?
<obruT> Mmike: sve cu pogasit, da... firefox pogotovo
<Mmike> :D
<obruT> 16.04 mate
<obruT> Mmike: daj tocan povray cmd line ak imas pri ruci da ne kopam sad :)
<Mmike> obruT: povray --benchmark
<Mmike> obruT, bilo bi zgodno kad bi stroj oso u singleuser mod
<obruT> e jebiga, ne da mi se to sad :)
<Mmike> i, de vidi jel' imas thermald upaljen, meni to govno ubije cpu
<Mmike> tjera ga u C6/7 vise nego kaj treba,
<Mmike> pa stalno halta
<Mmike> planiram to veceras na laptopu isprobati, imam stari trusty gore, pa cu izvrtit testova par
<obruT> Mmike: http://88.198.178.60/stuff/povray/andromeda-i7-7700.txt
<obruT> iako, 16.10 je gore... slabo pamtim
<obruT> 16.04 je bilo "nemoguce" instalirat
<Mmike> ooo
<Mmike> pa fino, bratkec! Jako Fino!
<vileni> na kojoj je poziciji? :)
<Mmike> sacmo vidjet :)
<obruT> 16.04 MATE se nije htio zbutati uopce, obicni ubuntu se zbutao, ali je toliko sve sporo radilo da nisam imao zivaca na tome ici sad konfigurirati grafiku i sve
<jelly> a zesty zapus? :-)
<Mmike> obruT, mint ili ubuntumate je to?
<obruT> ubuntu mate
<Mmike> kul
<obruT> 16.10... pise ti sve u fajlu :)
<Mmike> imas zesty kernel :)
<Mmike> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<jelly> zesty bude 4.9, right?
<obruT> nije lose :)
<Mmike> pojma
<jelly> obruT: a bez HT?
<vileni> ma vidi ovog sosica, brzi 5sec od mojeg fx8350
<obruT> jelly: budem isprobao jednom prilikom
<Mmike> jelly, cini se da da
<jelly> imam filing da bi taj noviji i7-7700 trebao biti bolje
<Mmike> jelly, ja kad ugasim HT imam oko 20ak% sporije rezultate, na desktopu i na oba laptopa
<jelly> da, ht sad radi kak spada
<Mmike> yuyp
<Mmike> u biti meni su samo oni prvi xeoni davnih dana sto su se pojavili bili sjebati
<jelly> da vidim kaj imam na ovom zadjem serveru
<Mmike> nije bilo razlike izmedju ht/non-ht
<jelly> jos je v3, budem probao kad dodju karjem mjeseca ovi sa v4
<obruT> i ono sto mi je fora s ovim procesorom sto je TDP 65W
<vileni> da, s tim ce se amd muciti kako god
<obruT> Mmike: ako hoces upotpuniti listu, moj stari komp je na: http://88.198.178.60/stuff/povray/andromeda-amd-A8-7600.txt  s tim da ima dva rezultata, s dvije verzije utuntua
<SilverSpace> no da 
<SilverSpace> kupio si novi daljinac za android box
<BotaniCar> ispalo skuplje nego novi box, jasno :)
<jelly> pogotovo sto sad ima tih boxova po 20 eura
<obruT> nego, SSD-ovi :) jel i danas kod nekad trebas dobro pazit sto uzimas sto se tice pouzdanosti ili je sto se tice toga danas sve manje vise ok, a treba gledati samo na brzinu ? trebam kupiti nekoliko "sto jeftinijih" SSD-ova, velicina moze biti minimalna (gore ce ici vrlo malo toga), gledat cu brzinu naravno, samo ne znam koliko vremena trosit guglajuci rantove o pojedinim modelima zasto (ne)valjaju ?
<BotaniCar> Kaj s tim nije isto kao i s bilo cim ostalim - jebe mi se kako radi, samo daj garanciju od Z godina 
<obruT> za ovo mi je cak i prihvatljiv gubitak podataka :)
<obruT> donekle, je li :)
<BotaniCar> Osobno sam kupio samsunge EVO i intelove workstation diskove di sam mogao, ali tamo di sam isao na jeftilen ne vidim nikakvu razliku na gore
<BotaniCar> Svi diskovi, bez obzira na brand, su mi izdurali duze od garancije, vise od tog ne mogu traziti. Vrtio sam na njima sve, ukljucujuci torrent klijente i ostale "zivahne" aplikacije
<SilverSpace> kaj je taj snep 
<SilverSpace> snap - Tool to interact with snaps
<obruT> SilverSpace: novi nacin pakiranja aplikacija, uz aplikaciju ti uvali i sve potrebne libove
<SilverSpace> obruT: thx
<Mmike> snapovi su revolucija :D
<Mmike> obruT: bilo koji, imas onaj ssd.userbenchmarks.com, pa pogledaj
<Mmike> obruT: za kaj ti trebaju?
<Mmike> ja doma imam 4 OCZa u RAID0 polju za openstack testiranja
<Mmike> nisu bas neki diskovi al' rade mi skroz ok
<SilverSpace> Mmike: u kom pogledu revolucija :)
<vileni> ja imam svakakvih, ali najkriticniji bi bio 128gb ocz vertex3
<Mmike> a serem, ne znam
<vileni> i evo radi godinama
<jelly> tak i meni radi, pogotovo otkad imam dovoljno memorije da bas ne swapa nonstop po ssd-i
<jelly> dobio isti taj 120G vetrex3 kao zamjenu kad je vertex2 krepao
<obruT> Mmike: u pravilu samo za OS i popratne baze za neke servise, a trebace mi 3 komada i za journal za ceph cluster :)
<Mmike> ja za OS po laptopima i desktopu imam samsung
<Mmike> evo850
<obruT> ma imam i ja evo850 za glavni kucni komp, al ne dam za SSD vise nego sto cu dati za maticnu i procesor za kante u kojima ce biti ti ssd-ovi :)
<vileni> kod mene evo850, adata neka, kingston i ovaj ocz
<vileni> i sljedeci bi kupio najjeftiniji sto mogu
<Mmike> systemctl start apache2 
<Mmike> nist ne napise
<Mmike> ali zato /etc/init.d/ napise
<Mmike> zakaj bi itko koristio ovo prvo?
<Mmike> (da, znam da je /etc/init.d samo wrapper)
<jelly> zato što nemaš /etc/init.d/apache2 možda?
<jelly> function Start() { systemctl start "$1"; sleep 0.2; systemctl status "$1" }
<Mmike> jelly: precisely :)
<Mmike> :~# file /etc/init.d/apache2 
<Mmike> /etc/init.d/apache2: POSIX shell script, ASCII text executable
<Mmike> imam, imam
<jelly> za sad
<jelly> al da si na EL ne bi imao
<jelly> EL7 
<Mmike> klijent nece upgradeirat kernel
<Mmike> klijent koce workaround
<Mmike> pa jebote
<jelly> jel plaća
<vileni> naplati duplo!
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<jelly> Mmike: "workaround je da stavite novi kernel"
<jelly> >_>
<Mmike> mjoj
<obruT> svasta covjek nauci s vremenom :P  jebem se sad guglajuci RMA model jedne maticne i nikako naci... da bi malo bolje pogledo web od ducana i vidio da ima ispod *RMA i objasnjenje sta je RMA :P
<obruT> a objasnjenje objasnjava i mnogo nizu cijenu :P
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> ploca koja je meni u serveru je RMA :)
<Mmike> 4 godine vec radi ok
<sillyslux> staje? DOA?
<obruT> neke stvari se vjerojatno isplati uzet, samo ono, ko kreten usporedjujem specifikacije RMA i ne RMA ploce i ne mogu naci razliku :P googlam sajt od proizvodjaca da nadjem taj RMA model, nema nista, reko koji kua :)
<obruT> "*RMA (Return Material Authorization) - oznaka RMA odnosi se na proizvode koji su iz nekog razloga bili na servisu, popravljani su te im se dodjeljuje RMA broj i garancija."
<sillyslux> pa nisu ti valjda prodali rma kao novo?
<obruT> nisu mi prodali jer nisam nista kupio, pokusavao sam skuziti razliku da znam sta kupit, a razliku nisam nasao :)
<obruT> jos mi cudno, u istom ducanu, dvije maticne s istom specifikacijom znacajna razlika u cijeni, a ova uz sifru ima RMA :P
<obruT> glupo je sto su dodali na standardnu oznaku proizvodjaca -RMA tako da fakat mislis da je to prava oznaka modela
<sillyslux> ohh linksu, otasa u k
<sillyslux> otisa
<jelly> ?
<sillyslux> https://www.links.hr/hr/discounted-products ocekujem hardware
<sillyslux> a ne bicikle i neke igre
<jelly> niko te ne tjera da kupujes bicikle i frizidere
<sillyslux> i ocekujem da poboljsaju webshop
<sillyslux> smetaju mi te ponude
<sillyslux> jer ih moram gledat
<sillyslux> vidim to a ne ono sta trazim
<sillyslux> sta ne jos i prodaju sireve i prsuta
<sillyslux> i vibratore
<sillyslux> tesko in otvorit drugi webshop
<sillyslux> ili aj dobro ako vec mora bit aio, onda neka se te kategorije bolje razdvoji
<jelly> vibratore!
<jelly> sa usb punjacem i firmware updateima
<sillyslux> i twitter
<jelly> bolje vine
<sillyslux> https://www.alternate.co.uk/ ovi mi je nekako bolji shop
<Vlado9A> dobra večer
<Mmike> <Intrix> [14:04:15] Hi, is it true that mariadb will replace mysql in debain stretch?
<Mmike> <rbasak> [14:05:52] Correct. MySQL has already been removed from testing.
<sillyslux> mh say whaaat?
<jelly> Mmike: zato sto je tako najlakse vidit koji paketi imaju ne-defaultne libmysqlclient dependse
<jelly> stretch je u freezeu
<jelly> iskreno, mislim da cemo mi u firmi radije preci na percona-server nego mariju
<sillyslux> pa kako ja jos imam i mysql-server i mariadb-server- u repo-u?
<jelly> nemas
<jelly> ili nemas stretch
<jelly> apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.7 # gone 
<jelly> apt-cache policy mysql-server-5.6 # gone 
<jelly> mysql-server je metapaket 
<jelly> ah, lažem, nema ni njega
<jelly> default-mysql-server Depends: mariadb-server-10.1
<sillyslux> ommm kako to sid tu pise u source.list?
<sillyslux> :(
<jelly> nije se samo napisalo
<Mmike> jelly: imho, percona-server je puno bolja alternativa od marije
<Mmike> iako
<Mmike> maria se puno brze razvija
<Mmike> percona dosta kaska
<Mmike> idem doma
<jelly> hello... kakve veze ima debian sa brzim razvojem :-)
<SilverSpace> obruT: si vidio ovo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_389pQPLyr8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: SuperHouseTV #17: Home automation control with Sonoff, Arduino, OpenHAB, and MQTT :: Duration: 33:26 :: Views: 71,172 uploaded by SuperHouseTV :: 997 likes :: 14 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> Sonoff
<SilverSpace> https://www.itead.cc/smart-home/sonoff-th.html
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo i za tebe za temperaturu po sobama 
<obruT> SilverSpace: nisam vidio, ali nista novo :)
<obruT> moram priznat da ne kuzim potrebu za remote paljenjem i gasenjem svjetala, za neke stvari da, ali lakse mi je hodajuci putem palit svjetlo nego vadit mobitel ili trazit daljinski da bi ga upalio
<obruT> a sad, palit svjetlo u spavacoj sobi dok sam u dnevnom boravku... onak, ne znam :) mozda za zajebavat zenu dok spava
<obruT> vise bi mi recimo koristio robot da donese pivu/kolu iz frizidera :)
<sillyslux> haha
<sillyslux> meni je uvik bio gust palit/gasit sa ctrl-eject
<obruT> i tak... sutra u zloveniji praznik, radit ili ne..... NE :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: mozes i iz zlovenije doma palit gasit svijetlo :)
<obruT> ti mi je fakat od koristi :) osim ako ne dodju provalnici, ali za to postoje i druge metode :)
<sillyslux> tail -n 61 .fluxbox/keys|head -n 1
<sillyslux> Control Shift 169 :ExecCommand echo "pl a2 on"  |nc -w 2 192.168.0.10 1099
<SilverSpace> :) 
<sillyslux> ali mi ne boota uredja okad je jednom nestala struja
<obruT> za popizdit, konacno se odlucim za platformu na kojoj cu bildat nesto, nadjem 4 verzije maticne i nabolje zadovoljava ona koja postoji samo u jednom ducanu i nemaju na lageru.... aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<obruT> a htio sam sutra poslijepodne otici i potrosit pare i navecer sve slozit
<obruT> SilverSpace: zalim za amd 5350 sto ga vise prakticki nemoguce kupit
<obruT> nadje se mozda po narudzbi...
<SilverSpace> kaj ih vise nema?
<obruT> u dva ducana bi ih se naslo po narudzbi
<obruT> odnosno u jednom
<obruT> sutra cu ih zvati, kod njih sam mislio kupit i ovo drugo :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: https://fenix.hr/amd-athlon-x4-5350-am1-box-cpu
<SilverSpace> navodno :)
<SilverSpace> https://fenix.hr/amd-athlon-x4-5370-2-2ghz-2mb-am1-rad-hd8400
<SilverSpace> ha kao da ima za narucit
<obruT> SilverSpace: tamo sam i gledo, da
<obruT> nekak mi se cini da cu zavrsit na j1900 ako model koji trazim budem mogo nabavit
<obruT> odo s zenom gledat Seinfelda :P
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-08
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<vileni> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<dodobas> ghee
<lizard_ago> pozdrav svima
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/12/libreoffice-muffin-user-interface
<Mmike> MUFFIN interface :)
<Mmike> the 35-cm-layout :)
<BotaniCar> MADAFAKA !!! WOAH
<BotaniCar> Aj ti ad reci, kad je MS uvodio ribbon, nije valjalo, sad kad ga ovi uvedu s desetljecem kasnjenja, bit ce super :) 
<BotaniCar> Pa ti budi ispred vremena, siroti MS
<ivoks> jebo ih pas
<ivoks> kao da prostor nije vec dovoljno uzak
<ivoks> BotaniCar: MS nije razumio ovu problematiku http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/12/muffin-libreoffice-explanor.png
<Mmike> BotaniCar: naravno da nije valjalo
<Mmike> to kaj su ovi to skopirali ne znaci da valja
<lizard_ago> nisam zna za ovu kategorizaciju
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne slazem se, mislim da su razumjeli, ali su krivo mislili da mogu prisiliti sve korisnike na unifikaciju.
<Mmike> http://share.isnowillegal.com/MONGODB.gif
<vileni> Mmike: hoces o mysqlu? :)
<Mmike> mysql je puno manje zlo od mongoa
<BotaniCar> OCU JA ! https://social.technet.microsoft.com/wiki/contents/articles/36537.sql-server-getting-started-with-ms-sql-server-on-red-hat-enterprise-linux.aspx
<vileni> mene zanima jel ima koja kombinacija da imas active active setup
<Mmike> i sad sam fakat 'inkliniran' mariaDBu, jer isto pakira galeru, i radi i na ppcu kak spada
<vileni> u mysql
<Mmike> percona kaska dosta iza
<vileni> moze i maria i percona
<Mmike> vileni: ima
<Mmike> jel' osh galeru ili nesh?
<Mmike> tj, koliko puno pises po bazi?
<vileni> ako je nuzno, ali pazi uvjet
<vileni> da je jedan us a drugi nl, a treci mozda kina
<Mmike> BotaniCar: stara stvar : ) http://packages.microsoft.com/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: imam ja tu na laptopu ovom bas 2 mysqla sa merge replikacijom slozena (k'o u stara dobra Elektromagic vremena, publisher, subscriberi, ...), unutar lxc kontejnera svaki :)
<Mmike> jedino kaj moras windoze imat za management alate, jer za linux nema nist
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pohvalio si se vec, flejmam malo
<Mmike> vileni: eh
<Mmike> to kaj su na krajevima svijeta nije neki bed
<Mmike> ak te ne smetaju latencije
<Mmike> pitanje je - koliko puno pises?
<Mmike> galera je ubitacno spora
<vileni> to cemo tek utvrditi
<Mmike> to bi morao znat prije :)
<Mmike> naime, prosli tjedan sam trazio neke regresije u perconi, i tl;dr: percona bez galere napravi oko 4k-5k transakcija u sekundi (glupi sinteticki sysbenchev oltp benchmark)
<Mmike> kad upalim galeru (i dalje saom jedan nod) imam oko 1000
<Mmike> kad dodam jos 2 nodea, pa imam 3node galera cluster - imam oko 400-500
<Mmike> openstacku, recimo, je to vise nego dovoljno i radi super
<Mmike> al' u pornjavi to nije radilo nikak pre sporo je
<vileni> dobro, to nije sad neki problem, osim za kinu
<vileni> mene vise muci kako ta replikacija radi, da li mogu zapisivati na vise aktivnih servera istovremeno itd
<Mmike> mozes
<Mmike> zato i je tak sporo
<Mmike> znaci, debilno objasnjenje kak to radi je ovako nekako: svaki node ima svoj queue u koji moze trpat transakcije - taj queue ima odredjenu velicinu
<Mmike> samo jedan node pise u isto vrijeme
<Mmike> ostali nodeovi cekaju
<Mmike> queueovi su mali  pa kak jedan zavrsi ide se na drugi node, na treci i tak dalje
<Mmike> to je transparentno spram klijenata
<Mmike> mosh to tjunirat al' nesh puno izvuc
<Mmike> kad jedan node ispadne, ova dva nastave radit dalje
<Mmike> kad se ovaj ispadnuti vrati nazad sam skuzi dal' treba skopirati cijeli datadir ili moze samo 'applyjati' missing transakcije
<Mmike> kad ispadnu dva nodea, ovaj treci isto prestane radit
<Mmike> jer je izgubio kvorum
<vileni> Mmike: to vrijedi za galeru i pxc?
<Mmike> i to ti je, ukratko, to
<Mmike> galera je 'samo' library
<Mmike> pxc je percona server sa galerom
<vileni> ma to
<Mmike> a percona server je forkan mysql sa improvanim innodb engineom
<Mmike> i jos nekim djidjama
<Mmike> a mariadb 11 (mislim) ce isto imat galeru u sebi
<Mmike> ak ti treba brzina, onda imas 'klasicni' master-master mysqlovski
<Mmike> al' zato lako mosh upgrade sa 5.1 na 5.5 napravit bez downtimea :)
<Mmike> ili cak mergeat dva manja clustera u jedan veliki - isto bez downtimea
<vileni> Mmike: kako bi isla procedura za 2 manja u jedan veliki?
<Mmike> bez marije malo zdrkano
<Mmike> u biti mozda u novijim mysqlima nije
<Mmike> ugl, slaveu kazes da ima 2 mastera
<Mmike> i onda ovaj cita dva binloga odjednom
<jelly> i pise u devnull backend?
<Mmike> naravno, moras pazit da ti dva manja nemaju iste baze :)
<Mmike> ne, pise u sebe normalno
<Mmike> moze i sa blackhole engineom, pa onda samo binlog puni pa slave cita kaj treba
<Mmike> ili ako nemas mariju ili mysql koji moze 2 slavea odjednom
<Mmike> onda slozis da ti se svakih 10-30-60 sekundi mijenja master
<Mmike> stop slave; show slave status; zapamtis binlog pozicije; change-master-to-drugi-master
<Mmike> i onda to u krug
<vileni> Mmike: 2 slavea ili 2 mastera? :)
<Mmike> vileni: kaj?
<Mmike> mogao bih ja bas blog pocet pisat :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa pocni
<hbogner> Mmike, pocni
<BotaniCar> nemoj, svega ti , ostavit' ce te zena ako si jos jedan hobi uzmes :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, cuti, ako ga ostavi imate ce vise vremena za edukaciju ostalih putem bloga
<BotaniCar> hbogner: mislio sam da ste prijatelji :) 
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, da nema zenu, vc bi umro od pretilosti i viskija :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, imat ce vise vremena i za klopu/cugu
<BotaniCar> hbogner: pda, ubit ces ga ! 
<hbogner> BotaniCar, thats the way to go
<BotaniCar> :D
<hbogner> priznaj i ti bi tako radje nego of gladi uz HR pemziju aka crkavicu
<BotaniCar> s HR penzijom se u Bosni da pristojno zivjeti, na Tajlandu jos bolje. 
<BotaniCar> Ali, da, ima nesto u tvom pristupu
<hbogner> nije ni tvoj pristup los, tajlad, samo hoce li za x godina biti isto
<BotaniCar> Bo(n)g zna, budemo vidjeli
<Mmike> woot woot, idem s icom na ramstek danas :)
<vileni> di je ramstek
<hbogner> nego kad smo kod klope, budemo sljedeci tjedan na burger? Mmike vileni dodobas budz0r ? ... za ostale: dodaj sebe ako se osjecas izostavljeno :D
<Mmike> vileni: texas grill nesto u savskoj, ico na ponudidana kupio akciju za 20 kuna :)
<Mmike> hbogner: ako nije utorak, mozemo
<vileni> srijedom je submarine
<hbogner> https://www.ponudadana.hr/Mesni-ustipci-cevapi-grill-kobasice-vratina-pileci-file-pole-s-vrhnjem-kroketi-riza-ili-krumpir-ajvar-i-luk-plata-za-dvoje-za-samo-69-kn-28745_1 
<hbogner> sad pretrazujem ponudu dana :d
<hbogner> vileni, moze sljedeca srijeda?
<hbogner> za submarine
<vileni> hbogner: mislim da moze, ali tesko mi je predvidjeti sad :)
<hbogner> ma znam, ali cisto da svi budu upoznati sa mogucnoscu :D
<BotaniCar> Podmornica ? kod-VMDa-podmornica ? 
<BotaniCar> jabijeosvama
<vileni> yes
<BotaniCar> https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2017/02/cryptkeeper_bug.html #wtfdebian9
<jelly> to je staro i vec fixano
<BotaniCar> onda #tywm debian 
<jelly> mislim, tko koristi testing, treba racunati s tim da ima bugova
<BotaniCar> To si u pravu. 
<jelly> (debian 9 jos ne postoji)
<BotaniCar> Kazes ? https://www.debian.org/releases/testing/amd64/release-notes/ch-whats-new.en.html 
<BotaniCar> Mlogovolem sajdstepati s pravog problema na semantiku :) 
<Mmike> jelly: sto ti koristis za fsenc?
<Mmike> ja sam onaj encfs imao, al' citao da ima par napada zbog koji je to bad bad bad, pa sam odustao
<Mmike> zgodno mi je bilo sto sam samo direktorij jedan imao enkriptovan
<jelly> Mmike: encfs, gledao sam detaljno kakvi su to napadi i zaključio da je i dalje bolji nego ništa
<jelly> inače bi se morao prebaciti na mići-mali-fs-samo-za-taj-direktorij-i-luks što bi je blesavo
<jelly> ako misliš na onaj audit encfs-a od prije 2-3 godine
<jelly> također na prijenosnom računalu imam i luks svega
<Mmike> jelly: encfs je ono jednostavno, napravi ti .private direktorij i unutra imas sve kaj je skriptovano, right?
<Mmike> da, to je to
<jelly> Mmike: kod mene je .secure :-)
<Mmike> ma to :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: dakem, instalirao sam 9.1 owncloud i radi okejach, ajmo rec. Nisam jos stigao kalendar i kontakte prebacit, pa nisam staru instalaciju upgradeirao
<Mmike> jelly: a enkripticaj u ext4 na 4.1+ kenlerima?
<jelly> previse novo
<jelly> volim ja tytso-a ali ne toliko
<jelly> poljski mi je super jezik
<jelly> <mikess> dawać opa <mikess> bo mi sie nie chce pisać do czanserwa
<Mmike> w pizdo :)
<jelly> kurwa
<Mmike> to je k'o kod nas 'u pizdi mater'
<Mmike> o, da
<Mmike> to je klasik :)
<Mmike> kurwa je omnipresent, k'o 'kurac' kod nas :)
<jelly> da, izlizano
<Mmike> nestaje sunce
<Mmike> postaje zima
<jelly> samo da ne padne kiša opet
<Mmike> srca ti
<Mmike> i puhat pocelo
<vileni> Mmike: di to?
<vileni> kod nas je jos sunce
<jelly> oops.
<jelly> htio sam koristit ipset hash:mac za fail2ban po MAC adresi, ali http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/IP_SET_HASH_MAC.html postoji tek od 3.18
<jelly> a platforma mi je EL6, i da dignem na EL7 opet je tek 3.10 kernel
<vileni> jelly: di ti treba  po mac adresi fail2ban?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne sumnjam da 9.X radi, sumnjam da radi bez sexanja kad nadogradjujes s 8.X :) 
<jelly> vileni: na EL6, na jednom dhcp serveru
<jelly> koji povremeno dobiva upite od par-sto uređaja od kojih ne bi trebao dobivat upite
<jelly> pa ih ignorira.  Pa oni pitaju opet.  Cca jednom u sekundi.
<jelly> vidjet ću kako će raditi sa običnim iptables pravilima
<Mmike> BotaniCar: vid'tcemo :)
<jelly> vileni: korisnici ponekad uštekaju u mrežu nešto što ne bi smjeli :-)
<obruT> BotaniCar: glede zivota u Tajlandu od penzije, onak, kako i gdje s nasom penzijom, Kambodza je malo povoljnija, ja sam racunao koliko treba para za: svaki dan zivjet u hotelu, tri obroka u restoranima i svaki dan kurvu i ispadne onak, za nekakvu ok HR penziju malo nategnuto, sa nekom stranjskom bez problema
<obruT> ili jebiga, odrec se nekog obroka :)
<dodobas> obruT: i kila Viagre .. svaki dan ... nemoj to zaboravit
<obruT> dodobas: viagru nisam racuno :) uzdajem se u potenciju :)
<obruT> kad vidim ladyboya, nema problema s erekcijom :)
<jelly> nategnuto velish
<dodobas> a da, nisam ni ja imato taj problem 
<jelly> sto je to adamova jabucica? :-)
<dodobas> ono skakljivo ? :)
<obruT> dodobas: skaklja te kad ti ladyboy gurne skroz do jabucice ? :)
<dodobas> obruT: oh ta dobra vremena :)
<obruT> jebiga, ja sam "dolje" bio s ekipom, bila i zena pa sam bio pod budnim okom :P
<obruT> moram otic jednom bez zene
<dodobas> obruT: imao si krivu spiku ... one ladyboy fun for both of us ... :)
<jelly> mmm, sendvič
<obruT> mmm, pizza...
<BotaniCar> obruT: ne planirram penziju prezivjeti u hotelu, to mi je daydreaming, vjerojatnije je da cu kupiti neku potleusicu koju cu si moci priustiti. Bed je kaj se ljudima ne umire, pa racunas da bush penziju duuugo trosil :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rymUSbYQjw8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Ten Walls - Walking with Elephants (Original Mix) :: Duration: 05:27 :: Views: 28,058,804 uploaded by D1gitalSound :: 132,212 likes :: 3,878 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obruT> ocajan sam... trebam sloziti par low power konfiguracija i ne znam na cemu, nema niceg :P  athlona 5350 nema bas, kao se nadje u jednom ducanu, ali nema ni tamo.... j1900 model koji meni treba isto tako, samo jedan ducan ispadne da kao ima, ali nema i ne znaju kad ce...
<obruT> 4core i 8core atoma se isto bas ne nadje kod nas... samo u NAS-evima :P
<BotaniCar> obruT: cimni PAV-a , kaj nema on firmu koja i prodaje hardver, nek' se on muci 
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/highitpro/
<BotaniCar> http://www.njuskalo.hr/gericom-prijenosnici/gericom-hummer-vrhunski-laptop-znalce-oglas-4060951
<obruT> jelly: evo zena prica na telefon sa seficom koja je na rubu placa jer u uredu nemaju interneta, neki problemi, Iskon :)
<BotaniCar> "na rubu placa jer u uredu nemaju interneta" :) Pa nek' ode na plac, obavi nabavku dok se internet ne vrati od tam di je bio :9
<obruT> :P
<hbogner> obruT, ima ti nicols 4 i 8 core atoma na supermicro plocama
<vileni> to mu je skupo :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, otisao internet na plac u speceraj, kao ovi u drzavnim sluzbama
<hbogner> vileni, nek skuplja pare :D
<obruT> hbogner: jel ima toga kod nas za kupit ? (supermicro ducani u HR koje sam ja gledo nemaju)
<obruT> mislim, supermicro mi je skup, ali sam vec skroz ocajan pa ono, poceo sam i to gledat
<hbogner> obruT, http://openit.hr/
<obruT> hbogner: thanx, doticni su mi promakli
<vileni> obruT: pa kako, koliko puta smo tu o tome pricali :)
<hbogner> :D
<obruT> vileni: o openit-u ? :) ne znam, nisam uvatio :)
<vileni> ja imam jedan c2758 od njih
<hbogner> obruT, nisi ni na dors/cluc bio zadnjih godina onda
<obruT> hbogner: bome nisam, nisu me iz firme bas pustali :P
<vileni> dobro da si promijenio firmu onda
<vileni> mi o vuku :)
<nicols> jel me netko tražio?
<obruT> hmm, nemaju papci cijene na netu... iako, meni bi trebala maticna bez kucista...
<obruT> nicols: tracaju te...
<hbogner> obruT -> nicols 
<nicols> to je normalno
<nicols> naviko sam :)
<vileni> obruT: mi smo i uzeli samo maticnu
<obruT> nicols: spominju neke atome na supermicro plocama sto sam poceo gledat da bi si mozda nabavio
<obruT> vileni: koliko para ? :)
<vileni> previse!
<vileni> :D
<obruT> e jebiga :)
<hbogner> obruT, to za slovence ili fush?
<hbogner> :D
<sillyslux> atom c2xxx pravi neke probleme
<nicols> tko? Å¡to? kada? kako?
<nicols> imam ja svakakavih ploča. morate bit precizniji :)
<nicols> a što se tiće c2xxx problema, da, još se nezna dovoljno o tome
<obruT> sillyslux: neki modeli, da :)
<sillyslux> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/07/intel_atom_failures_go_back_18_months/
<obruT> nicols: ma slazem si neke low power konfiguracije, planirao sam ici na neke 4core jeftinjake poput j1900 ili athlon 5350, ali toga se vise kod nas prakticki ne moze naci (ovih j1900 se ne moze naci model koji meni pase, postoje 4 modela, 1 zadovoljava i tog nema)... pa sam sad ocajan i poceo sam gledati i supermicro pizdarije s atomima iako, sta ja znam, puno mi to para za po kuci
<sillyslux> mislio sam i ja
<sillyslux> prije 5-6 god
<BotaniCar> nicols: imamo neutazivu zelju da pokupujemo svu sitnu elektroniku i servere koje prodajete :)
<sillyslux> uzeo atom, kad ono vidim da trosi 45W
<vileni> ma koji to?
<sillyslux> vise nego c2d mobile
<sillyslux> prva gen
<vileni> glcf?
<sillyslux> chipset trosi puno
<obruT> sillyslux: ukupna potrosnja ovisi o dosta faktora, tu je i napajanje u igri...
<sillyslux> da
<vileni> imam ja 2 takva
<vileni> stoje u kutiji
<obruT> meni 330 kad ga naguzim ono skroz totalno guta max 33W
<sillyslux> uzeo jos 3xintel GBit daughterboard
<sillyslux> to jos gore
<sillyslux> 10mb max
<sillyslux> 330 to
<vileni> neznam, meni nuc i ovaj amd rade nonstop
<vileni> i sumnjam da trose nesto znacajno
<obruT> ja inace imam power metar doma pa sam mjerio stosta
<sillyslux> htio bi i ja nuca
<vileni> meni je fx8350 trosio 100w u idle
<sillyslux> the f
<vileni> kad upalim BF4 onda je islo do 450
<obruT> telka mi je najveci potrosac doma, nabijem ju, valjda duplo vise od specifikacije
<BotaniCar> obruta u biti boli tuku za TWP, da hoce ustediti, rijesio bi se onog televizora koji u idleu trosi megawat
<sillyslux> 450w jedno racunalo? lol
<BotaniCar> obruT: :) : ) :) :) 
<vileni> pa u pitanju je najjaci amd bio, i graficka koja je poprilicno jaka
<obruT> BotaniCar: telka je ugasena uglavnom :)
<BotaniCar> Sta vrijedi kad ugasena vuce k'o tesla :)
<sillyslux> pa te atome su me uglavnom razocarali
<BotaniCar> Bed je kaj ekipa ne kuzi da atom treba prvo rasciejpiti, onda dodje energija 
<obruT> zato ja uvijek imam sjekiru kraj HTPC-a
<BotaniCar> Ae, prvo rascijepis atom, a ako zatreba i Bosnu :)
<nicols> uf uf  ... imam malo gužvu pa ne stignem sve ovdje pratit
<sillyslux> sjekira
<SilverSpace> joj
<nicols> obruT: a kaj ti točno treba?
<sillyslux> hah napajanje mi treba 12V ~80w
<sillyslux> di naci?
<sillyslux> za picoPSU
<BotaniCar> nicols: trazi couk j1900 ( on samo zna koju ediciju ) ili athlon 5350
<obruT> nicols: ili bilo sto drugo da trosi malo struje, ima 4 corea i ne kosta ko suvo zlato :)
<nicols> obruT & BotaniCar: https://www.supermicro.nl/products/motherboard/celeron/X10/X10SBA.cfm
<BotaniCar> http://goldprice.org/ # obrut, koliko suhog zlata ? :D
<BotaniCar> nicols: bed je kaj bi on da ti to imas na lageru
<obruT> nicols: koliko para ?
<vileni> sta moze samo 8gb rama?
<nicols> da, na ovu ploču
<obruT> vileni: intel tvrdi samo 8 GB, asrock ploce koje imaju taj procesor na sebi kaze 16 GB
<nicols> mislim da je nekih 177$ cijena (bez pdva)
<vileni> ova nasa moze 64gb :)
<vileni> jedino sto nigdje nisam vidio 16gb ddr3 plocice
<sillyslux> ima ih https://www.amazon.com/dp/B016L2536Q/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=
<nicols> ovo mi je dobavljivo:   16GB DDR3-1600  1.35V 2RX8 ECC SODIMM,	MT18KSF2G72HZ-1G6A2	 Micron
<nicols> ah, to je ecc
<obruT> nicols: a sto bi se naslo najjeftinije s nekim cxxxx atomom ?
<nicols> misliš na ploču? 
<obruT> da
<vileni> mi ove imamo http://www.memory4less.com/kingston-8gb-ddr3-pc12800-9965525-139-a00lf
<vileni> isto ecc
<nicols> https://www.supermicro.nl/products/motherboard/Atom/X10/A1SRi-2358F.cfm
<vileni> taj pise da je 2core
<vileni> 2558 je 4core?
<nicols> da 
<Mmike> nicols: weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<nicols> nemojte Å¡krtarit, uzmite ovo: https://www.supermicro.nl/products/motherboard/Xeon/D/X10SDV-16C_-TLN4F.cfm
<obruT> nicols: treba mi za po doma 5 komada... nitko mi to nece platit :)
<nicols> za po doma 5 kom? hahahahhaha
<obruT> pa da, za kucni datacentar :)
<nicols> grozno
<nicols> daj malo opiši usecase/namjenu
<Mmike> za cloud, brate :)
<obruT> raznorazne PoC namjene, cloud i tako to :)
<obruT> a neke stvari moras, hoces neces, radit na pravom hardveru, a ne na virtualkama
<jelly> koje su to?
<jelly> da ti nested virtualizacija nije dost
<Mmike> jelly: testiranje kernel drivera za mrezne/graficke i to :)
<jelly> to nek rade distributeri
<nicols> a brine te potrošnja struje i sigurno bi još htio da je sve bešumno? :)
<nicols> jelly: distributeri rade box muving. ništa drugo
<obruT> potrosnja struje brine, al smije zujat, bice u spajzi :)
<jelly> nicols: ljudi koji rade linux distribucije
<nicols> jelly: a hebiga, nisu to distributeri
<nicols> :D :D :D
<jelly> distributeri!
<nicols> ako hoćete radit kljastere, klaudove i ine glupisti tipa sds , treba zasukat rukave i imat hardver
<nicols> ne postoji ništa gotovo a da je kvalitetno i da ne košta ko suvo zlato
<nicols> nema apt-get install cloud :D
<jelly> sds?
<nicols> sw def storage
<Mmike> nicols: imas kaj slicno ovome: http://www.asrockrack.com/general/productdetail.asp?Model=C2750D4I#Specifications
<nicols> iliti ceph
<nicols> aoe
<nicols> nemam ama baš ništa u klasi asrock :-P
<obruT> ceph definitivno na pravom hw, IMHO, nema nikakvog smisla raditi ga u virtualkama :P
<obruT> i za to mi trebaju 3 masine :)
<vileni> fujto
<jelly> radit je jedno, istrazivat drugo
<nicols> Mmike: jel ti bitan format?
<nicols> obruT: neozbiljan pristup slaganju cepha
<Mmike> nicols: paaaa, i ne bas, dok god je at
<jelly> firma je sad uzela 4 nodea za vmwaretov VSAN, bas me zanima kak ce to radit
<Mmike> obruT: mozes ceph u virtualkama, zakaj ne?
<Mmike> proof of concept i da naucis kako ovo kako ono
<nicols> Mmike: imam jedna mini-itx sa 2750 ali ima so-dimmove
<obruT> Mmike: ma mozes sve ak oces :P
<Mmike> nicols: kol'ko novaca?
<Mmike> CPU je manje(ish) bita, bitno da ima 10+ SATA ukljucaka
<sillyslux> ili bar 4+1
<jelly> 1 ssd, 4 diska po nodeu, taman
<sillyslux> ^
<nicols> Mmike: nope. imam sa 16 sata ali, naravno, nije AT
<nicols> Mmike: ali ja nikada nebi uzimao takvu ploču .... bolja varijanta je uzet jbod kontroler
<Mmike> jbod kontroller?
<vileni> nicols: imas koji IT hba za malo para? :)
<vileni> barem 8x sata
<Mmike> nicols:  ta kaj je 16sata, daj url?
<nicols> Mmike: na asrocku imaš 10 sata štekera ali na 3 RAZLIČITA kontrolera
<vileni> Mmike: ovo sa kontrolerom ti je ok
<vileni> kao ibm m1005
<vileni> ima i neki lsi jeftini
<nicols> Mmike: 16 sata, propretary format, built-in LSI kontroler: https://www.supermicro.nl/products/motherboard/Atom/X10/A1SA7-2750F.cfm
<vileni> samo je bitno da ide u IT mod
<nicols> pravi jbod iliti hba kontroler ni nema nikakve modove, po defaultu je IT
<jelly> Mmike: sas kontroler na serveru i direct-attached jbod kutija
<vileni> nicols: i posto su takvi? :)
<jelly> 12Gbps kroz sas kablić i vozi
<jelly> i onda moras kupit dva, kad ti jedan krepa da imas odma zamjenu :-)
<nicols> da, i daul expander backplane :-P
<nicols> pa nemoraš ni šreštekavat :)
<Mmike> nicols: kaki jbod kontroler then?
<Mmike> koliko kosta ovaj supermicro (A1SA7-2750F) ?
<nicols> Mmike: nekih 4800 kn :)
<Mmike> da, jbg, ovaj asrock je 3200
<Mmike> a kaki bi (jbod) kontroler preporucijo?
<nicols> 3200??????? ajme meni majko mila
<nicols> to ne vrijedi te pare
<nicols> i supermicro je malo preskup, ali cijena mu je namjerno nabijena jer se troši kištrama sa 16 x 3.5" po unit-u
<Mmike> pa, ovi sto imaju vele da vrijedi
<Mmike> no dobro
<Mmike> kaki LSI? :)
<nicols> ček
 * Mmike ceka
<Mmike> nicols: ....
<nicols> Mmike: a moram i radit nešto :P
<nicols> Mmike: sas2 ili sas3 ? koliko diskova?
<SilverSpace>  cija je domena  .cc
<vileni> kaze gugl da je cocos island
<dodobas> https://vikings.net/shop.html
<vileni> tj i od turskog dijela ciprusa
<dodobas> ako dobro citam ... stallman serveri 
<Mmike> nicols: sata, nebi sas - svejedno, 6+
<nicols> Mmike: kako to misliš sata, nebi sas? to se protivi zdravoj logici
<jelly> Mmike: sata diskovi, sas connectivity do kutije s diskovima
<jelly> i onda ti treba sas kontroler
<Mmike> pa jel' mogu SATA disk ustekat u sas?
<jelly> kutija prima sata diskove, i spaja se na sas kontroler.
<ivoks> mozes
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> a i to, ali ne radi uvijek :-)
<ivoks> uglavnom kontroleri podrzavaju sve
<Mmike> pa sta me briga onda :)
<ivoks> a onda samo nabavis drugaciji kabel
<Mmike> DAJTE KONTROLROVA
<jelly> nicols je otisao, a ja ne znam te jeftine brije :-)
<ivoks> otkako je LSI kupio 3ware, kvaliteta LSI kontrolera je znacajno skocila
<ivoks> a posebno je dobra ako se ogranicis na ono sto 3ware i dalje radi, ali sad pod njihovim brendom
<jelly> Mmike: zaposli se u firmi koja ima 65% popusta na HP pa kupuj HP :-)
<ivoks> joj, HP
<ivoks> znate li da...
<jelly> tj. HPE :-)
<ivoks> ako imate HP ILO na dhcpu, te ako resetirate switch, da ce...
<ivoks> pazi sad... nevjerojatno znam...
<ivoks> ilo izgubiti defaultni gateway
<jelly> ILO na dhcpu # prva greska
<ivoks> ip ce renewat
<ivoks> ali gateway nikada nece postaviti
<ivoks> jelly: pa nije, to je jedini nacin kada buildas cloud od 2000 strojeva
<jelly> to je jednostavniji nacin, ali ak ce svih 2000 biti online cijelo vrijeme, nije jedini
<jelly> osim toga, iLO je tak rupicast da takitak ga trebas drzati u izoliranom segmentu, ak nema routing jos bolje
<jelly> samo vpn-om do tamo
<obruT> ma kakav VPN, opticki kabel od datacentra do BOFH-ovog ureda, pa makar DC bio na drugom kontinentu ;)
<jelly> moze i to
<ivoks> 2000 strojeva
<jelly> razmisljao sam u jednom trenu da si dovucem optiku, da mi brze radi backup :-)
<obruT> ih kad se sjetim raritan konzola i dovlacenja toga u ured :) srecom, sistem sala je bila blizu :)
<ivoks> ocito svaki ilo ima svoj subnet
<ivoks>  /30
<jelly> lol :-)
<jelly> potrosis pola VLAN-ova samo na iLO :-)
<jelly> pbmti fail2ban
<obruT> jel te odrezo ? :)
<jelly> ne, ne znam kak ga natjerati da matchira moj regex
<jelly> na kajjaznam pythex.org radi, na fail2ban-regex ne
<jelly> nemrem _ništa_ matchirati
<Mmike> MIIRBIR
 * Mmike ide doma
<jelly> '^(?P<host>.*)$' # dakle, trpaj cijeli red u "host", i to isto ne radi
<jelly> obruT: nemre me odrezati, uvijek imam bar 3 javne i 1-2 vpn adrese za sve :-)
<obruT> jelly: jebiga, ja sam sebe jednom odrezo, ulogiravo se s masine gdje mi nije bio defaultni username :)
<obruT> jos si mislim kak to ne uspijevam utipkat dobar pass :P
<jelly> BLE 
<jelly> http://protis.hr/products/details/bluetooth-adapter-asus-usbbt400/75443
<Vlado9A> dobra večer
<SilverSpace> jelly: taj BT je povpljniji kod nas nego da ga narucis na ebay :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-09
<ledeni> .weather melbourne au
<datase> ledeni: Weather for Melbourne, Australia | Temperature: 93°F / 34°C (Heat Index: 95°F / 35°C); Humidity: 38%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: North, 24mph / 39kph; Updated: 14 mins, 45 secs ago | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 92°F / 33°C; Low of 63°F / 17°C | Forecast for Friday: Partly cloudy; High of 82°F / 28°C; Low of 62°F / 17°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of 80°F / 27°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | (1 more message)
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutar
<vileni> jutro
<hbogner> o/
<dodobas> ghee
<SilverSpace> snijezi
<ivoks> kaj pada snijeg?
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/inxi.png
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da nesto malo 
<vileni> SilverSpace: koji ti je kuler na tome?
<obruT> hmm, nisam ni znao za taj inxi, kad je to uslo u distru ? :P
<SilverSpace> defalt koji dode sa procom
<SilverSpace> vileni: ^^
<vileni> pa dobro hladi :)
<vileni> ja sam gledao sad svoj ali ne ispisuje mi temp iz nekog razloga
<obruT> na mom: System Temperatures: cpu: 20.4C :)
<obruT> al trenutno uglavnom idlea :)
<vileni> obruT: to ovaj novi?
<obruT> ne, isto 5350
<obruT> novi: cpu: 29.8C mobo: 27.8C
<vileni> to je isto jako dobro
<SilverSpace> da temp je sasvim ok
<obruT> 5350 mi je kucni servercic ono, masina bas ok radi, cudno mi je da se ne grije obzirom gdje je zgurana kutija :)
<SilverSpace> ja imam u malom kucistu 
<obruT> ja imam u najgluplje izvedenom kucistu u svemiru
<vileni> moj je zguran u ikea tv stalak
<vileni> u fractal node 304
<vileni> ali ima pasivni kuler na procu
<obruT> moj je trenutno u regalu iza telke :P a kuciste je nekakav cube, onak, mislio sam da unutra ima prostora obzirom na velicinu kucista, a ono goli kua, doslovno sam isao traziti na youtubeu bilo kakav hint kako stavit jebena 2 diska u to kuciste
<obruT> dizajnera tog kucista treba javno kamenovat
<obruT> na kojim je taj drogama da mi je znati
<hbogner> fora inxi
<obruT> onak, kuciste s duplo manjim volumenom koje sam imao prije ima vise korisnog mjesta unutra
<SilverSpace> ovaj de vent je jako tih gotovo da se ne cuje
<vileni> u moje stane 6 diskova
<vileni> i fino ventilatoru vuku preko diskova i pasivnog kulera i onda van
<vileni> http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2012/09/fractal-design-node-304-review/3-1280x1024.jpg
<vileni> i svidja mi se kako su objeseni diskovi na ovim gumicama
<SilverSpace> https://cdn.proshop-static.eu/Images/2152172_969dd97202b9.jpg
<SilverSpace> tu je zguran
<obruT> ja uskoro napustam koncept kucista za kucne servercice, nabavljam komunikacijski ormar i unutro srafim drito maticne :)
<vileni> obruT: neces helmera? :)
<vileni> http://knowm.org/24-core-linux-cluster-in-a-29-99-case-from-ikea/
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol a da sobu izgradis jos jednu :)
<obruT> vileni: zanimljivo, ali nije to to :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa trebala bi mi :) na proljece cemo radit renovaciju da napravimo jos jednu sobu, ali tamo ce ici bicikli:)
<vileni> ja bi lakse zeni objasnio helmera nego rack
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> nece to biti onaj ful size rack, nego manji, usraficu ga u zid gore uz strop, ionako mislim unutra drzati max 7 maticnih, 2 switcha, dovoljan broj napajanja i nekih 12-tak diskova :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: ovo je fakat dodar ladicar :)
<vileni> obruT: a kako ces pricvrstiti maticne?
<vileni> SilverSpace: ja cu si kupiti jednog, makar za podrum :)
<obruT> vileni: imam par ideja, razmisljam nabavljat one ploce kakve su u kucistima i na njih serafit maticne, a onda izvest neki sistem da tu plocu samo gurnem u neke kvazi-vodilice... 
<vileni> da, jos ako nadjes istih kucista
<vileni> kao oni nekadasnji google serveri
<obruT> bice tu i rezanja tih ploca i svega :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.ikea.com/hr/hr/catalog/products/10251045/
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> mislio sam mozda sa spacerima samo naserafit ploce jednu na drugu, al to je gnjavaza ako nesto moras napraviti s plocom koja je "u sredini"
<vileni> da, nije uopce skup
<SilverSpace> vileni: sad si me navuko :)
<vileni> mogao bih si za alat to uzeti
<vileni> ima tko ozbiljni aku busilicu? :)
<vileni> *ozbiljnu
<SilverSpace> jebi ga nema plavoga
<obruT> a to s ladicarem je skroz dobra ideja za zajebat zenu, na jednu ladicu napises "carape", na drugu "gace", na trecu "dry majice"... mislice zena "joj sto mi je muz uredan", a ono serveri unutra :)
<vileni> http://www.buildablade.com/faqs.htm
<SilverSpace> vileni: hm za beton
<Mmike> vileni: znas di sam?
<hbogner> vileni, obruT to me podsjeca na jedan dodobasov bivsi projekt "sul" sertver u ladici :D
<vileni> Mmike: vjerojatno negdje gdje ima hrane
<vileni> :P
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> hihi :)
<hbogner> joj, vidi ladicar, bas mi to doma fali, ali za papire 
<obruT> hbogner: yep, mozes i to zeni prodat, da drzis bitne papire unutra... "ugovori", "racuni", "uplatnice"...
<Mmike> vileni: ne, na servisu :)
<obruT> Mmike: tko te servisira ? :)
<Mmike> obruT: lol :D
<Mmike> eeee, da me sad jedna tajlandzanicka :)
<SilverSpace> hbogner: http://www.ikea.com/hr/hr/catalog/categories/departments/workspaces/10711/
<SilverSpace> :P 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, gledao sam onaj alex ladicar za 450 kuna ali zeni se ne sviidjaju ladice o_0
<hbogner> te ladice joj se nisu svidjele
<vileni> Mmike: pa opet! prodaj to japansko govno
<vileni> :D
<Mmike> vileni: :) :)
<Mmike> redovni servis prije tehnickog, jbg :)
<vileni> pricao tako neki lik za non-vw vozilo, da ga se mora rijesiti, da mu se kvari
<vileni> pita ga drugi lik sto je bilo
<vileni> kao diskovi se potrosili
<Mmike> nek uzme SSDove
<Mmike> :D :D :D :D
<Mmike> nego, sto je onda nichols rekao jucer, koji JBOD kontroler za puno sata pristekatora?
<vileni> nije se izjasnio
<Mmike> trkeljator :)
<vileni> ja znam iz prijasnih istrazivanja da je m1005 bio popularan
<vileni> ali neznam jel on samo sata2
<jelly> ha
<jelly> postavke prosljeđivanja -- Otvori preuzeti sandučić na stranici provozovatele emailové schránky i postavi prosljeđivanje poruka na jelly@net.hr
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/kolindin-ured-indexu-ne-mozemo-funkcionirati-od-vasih-pitanja-od-nas-necete-vise-nista-dobiti/949258.aspx
<Mmike> o, smijeha :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma kaj fino im je rekla da nisu bitni
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> pa, ono
<Mmike> nesmije to :)
<SilverSpace> da istina
<Mmike> kol'ko god da su debilni i naporni ili kaj vec, imaju odgovorit
<Mmike> makar da napisu 'nazalost, nemamo vise informacija o tome'
<SilverSpace> jebi ga kad zajebavaju 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> zajebavaju? predsjednica ide tulumariti u sad umjesto da se bavi stvarnim problemima a oni zajebavaju?
<Mmike> nema zajebavaju
<Mmike> oni su javna tiskovina
<Mmike> postavili su sluzbeni upit
<vileni> pa nije ona celebrity da se skriva od novinara
<Mmike> ured ima odgovorit
<Mmike> tocka
<vileni> mozda je krivo shvatila opis posla
<Mmike> ne-smi-je ne odgovorit, a pogotovo nesmije rec 'jebite se, vama vise ne odgoaramo'
<Mmike> CPU~Dual core Intel Core i7-2640M CPU (-HT-MCP-) clocked at Min:800.000Mhz Max:2400.000Mhz Kernel~3.13.0-108-generic x86_64 Up~30 min Mem~1891.5/15931.8MB HDD~250.1GB(46.0% used) Procs~216 Client~X-Chat 2.8.8 inxi~1.9.17  
<Mmike> weeee :D inxi :)
<SilverSpace> nebitni su 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: tebi :) ti tak i tak sam citas pro-ustaske portale :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> necu valjda yugoslovenske :)
<dodobas> ah SilverSpace, to jos nisi skuzio da je to sve isto ... ah well
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa je kompresor kompletiran za ciscenje racunala https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_20170209_103557.jpg
<dodobas> poanta je ne citati nista ... :)
<vileni> jos bolje ne razmisljati
<SilverSpace> dodobas: yep ak ne citas nisi informiran ak citas onda si krivo informiran 
<Mmike> brate mili onaj josipovic je fakat bio bezlicna lignja
<Mmike> al' se ponasao u skladu s obavezama
<dodobas> pa e, sveti sjeverno korejski vodja
<Mmike> a ova kokos je fakat - kokos
<Mmike> uzas :/
<Mmike> guba je inxi :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: samo je zena tko ti kriv kaj ti ne volis zene :)
<SilverSpace> :P
<SilverSpace> Mmike: teci hvala za inxi :)
<SilverSpace> reci*
<Mmike> SilverSpace: hvala za inxi, ljubitelju velikih sisa :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> sto nisu svi ovdje ljubitelji velikih sisa ? :)
 * Mmike je ljubitelj sisa
<jelly> svih boja oblika i dezena
<obruT> a i broja... jedna, dvije, tri... sve su dobrodosle !
<obruT> SilverSpace sanja o ovom.... http://i.imgur.com/6UqTHEC.jpg
<Mmike> haha
<Mmike> uzas :D
<jelly> sixpack
<vileni> obruT: https://hardforum.com/threads/ikea-helmer-cluster.1844045/
<obruT> jelly :)
<vileni> ovaj je fino to slozio
<obruT> bome je, lijepo izgleda
<jelly> sorry, di je tu protok zraka
<jelly> di je hladna i vruća zona
<vileni> samo ako je metalno, to ce se sigurno cuti bez obzira sto mu napravio :)
<obruT> ja bi se zadovoljio samo s plexi plocama na koje mogu naserafit maticnu...
<vileni> pa to i nebi trebao biti neki problem
<SilverSpace> koji su ovo thinkpad u vladi 
<obruT> vis vraga, zna netko nekog da se bavi rezanjem plexia ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: moram si onda i ruke nadogradit i ovako su mi dvije premalo :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: je, treba naci neku s tri sise... dvije drzis rukama, jednu stavis u usta :)
<SilverSpace> ima ona kaj si dala trecu sisu ugradit :)
<obruT> ima ih vise, barem po googleu :)
<vileni> to ona iz total recall? :)
<vileni> obruT: evo jos http://spotswoodcomputercases.com/wp/?page_id=8051
<Mmike> http://www.ikea.com/hr/hr/catalog/products/40107872/#/10251045
<Mmike> to moja sister ima
<Mmike> metalno je
<Mmike> ok je za radionu, nije bas za ssobu :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa to je helmer
<vileni> o kojem pricamo zadnjih sat vremena :)
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> jebemu :D
<Mmike> GLADAN SAM
<Mmike> to ti je
<vileni> pa pise ti :)
<Mmike> vileni: kak mladacka?
<vileni> i ja sam gladan, pasticada ce za pola sata
<vileni> a bebu sopamo hranom sad
<vileni> pa spava i prdi
<vileni> u subotu ce imati mjesec dana
<SilverSpace> https://www.f1puls.com/15886/montoya-najbolji-vozaci-danas-su-vettel-i-alonso/
<SilverSpace> gladan sam ko pas
<vileni> najbolji vozac je rossi
<Mmike> vileni: hranom? kaj nije premlada jos za proper food?
<Mmike> vettel i alonso - nikako :)  hamliton!
<vileni> Mmike: nadohrana + dojenje
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> mi smo se uspjeli izvuc bez dohrane :)
<Mmike> srecom, dede nije htjelo dudu usta, nikad :)
<vileni> a ocito ne dobiva dovoljno kroz dojenje
<vileni> a ovako ju nasopas, odspava 2 sata, ponovno jede itd
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C4N26qMW8AATr59.jpg
<vileni> po noci jede u 2 i 6
<Mmike> pa da, to je normalno
<Mmike> treba sisi da skuzi da oce vise jest
<Mmike> i da pocne jace proizvodit
<Mmike> al' ak ste zadovolni kak funkceonise, keep it up :)
<vileni> pa dali smo 3 tjedna
<vileni> nije islo
<Mmike> mislim da je nama dobrih mjesec i pol trealo dok se nismo uhodali :)
<Mmike> svaka 2 sata je bio na sisi :)
<vileni> pa ista stvar
<Mmike> pa onda za 2 dana malo naraste pa kmeci cijeli dan
<Mmike> pa onda 3-4 dana kao ok, pa opet 
<Mmike> i tak do negdje drugog mjeseca
<Mmike> a milinica pocne sa oko 6 mjeseci kad krene prava hrana, bananice kasice i to :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak tvoje novo dete?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak se zove opce?
<hbogner> vileni, jel koristite s3/glacier ?
<vileni> s3 da
<vileni> glacier ne
<vileni> fuj glacier
<hbogner> zakaj fuj?
<hbogner> da cujem korisnicko misljenje
<hbogner> treba mi za backup vecih fajlova nesto, pa istrazujem sto
<hbogner> koji ce mi trebati samo ako nesto crkne
<vileni> hbogner: spor je
<vileni> i kosta previse
<hbogner> kaj on nije jeftinij od s3 ?
<vileni> ona cijena za retrieval je samo za 5% od uploada
<vileni> znaci uploadas tipa 10gb, mozes povuci 500mb po toj normalno cijeni, ostalo se naplacuje masno
<vileni> https://medium.com/@karppinen/how-i-ended-up-paying-150-for-a-single-60gb-download-from-amazon-glacier-6cb77b288c3e
<vileni> ja bi radije google nearline umjesto glaciera
<hbogner> meni treba retrival samo ako nesto pukne, a mislim upload dnevno radit
<vileni> hbogner: pa njima je svejedno, kostat ce te ako puno toga zelis vratiti
<vileni> plus sto treba po 4h da ti uopce dodju podaci
<hbogner> koliko sam skuzio imaju 3 brzine povrata podataka
<hbogner> 1-5 minuta, nesto izmedju, i 3-5 sati
<hbogner> hmm, puuuno teksta o s3 i glacier ima na netu
<hbogner> ok, po ovom zvuci da je s3 ipak bolji
<hbogner> jer mogu odmah do fajlova
<hbogner> sto se nadam da mi nece trebati, ali ako treba tu je
<hbogner> a planiram redovito dnevno trpati stvari gore
<vileni> pa normalno da je bolji
<jelly> Mmike: kaj onda, jel mariadb 10.1 dovoljno ok kao default mysql za jednostavne instalacije (sa eventualnim mozda jednom stavimo slave)
<Mmike> jelly: ja bih rekao da je, iako nisam mariju nikad ozbiljno koristio
<Mmike> mislim da je upstream najagilniji s marijom
<vileni> za jednostavne ti je svejedno
<Mmike> i ja isto mislim da je - mislim da percona server ima vise tvikova za innodb, al' manje vise svi budu backportani u mariju
<Mmike> s tim da marija ima hrpu fixeva i sranja kojih (jos) nema u percona serveru
<vileni> mene zanimaju komplicirani setupovi
<vileni> najbrzi setup za vise kontinenata
<jelly> sta znaci "najbrzi"
<jelly> latency ili throughput?
<vileni> fast&furious
<vileni> vjerojatno latencija
<vileni> sutra cu tek znati vise o tom
<jelly> step 1) zakupi dark fiber
<vileni> ali skica je takva da bi oni rw u NL i US
<vileni> i da je NL failover za US
<vileni> a u isto vrijeme da u kinu replicira
<vileni> i da writeovi iz kine idu u US
<jelly> i još muzičku želju
<vileni> pa to, da bude brzo
<vileni> :D
<vileni> meni pada na pamet jedino master/master, ali da ne koriste iste tablice po kontinentima
<jelly> !addtopic <vileni> ali skica je takva da bi oni rw u NL i US <vileni> i da je NL failover za US <vileni> a u isto vrijeme da u kinu replicira <vileni> i da writeovi iz kine idu u US
<jelly> majketi
<jelly> teoretski ne mozes imat latenciju manju od 200ms samo zbog CN->US i nazad :-)
<jelly> atlantik je nesto kraci
<jelly> ali mysql je tcp-based...
<vileni> jelly: zato i zele rw mastere na svakoj lokaciji
<vileni> a ne mozes imati vise rw mastere bez galere ili neceg slicnog
<jelly> onda znaci da ne zelis latenciju nego throughput :-)
<vileni> pa ne, replikacija ce ionako raditi, bez obzira na latenciju
<vileni> problem je ako u NL zelis zapisati nesto, sad to mora ici u US
<jelly> da
<vileni> a koliko sam skuzio i read im ide tamo
<jelly> taj dio se da ispraviti
<vileni> a kina je ionako kina
<vileni> taj dio ovisi o transakciji, ako mora provjeriti sto je zapisao i tek onda vratiti, opet imas latenciju
<jelly> idealno bi bilo kad aplikacija ne bi trebala up-to-date podatke s druge strane bare, a to vjerojatno zahtijeva redizajn sheme
<vileni> da, to cemo tek vidjeti
<vileni> dosta ovisi o tome kako je poslozeno sad
<jelly> u svakom slucaju zanimljivi zahtjevi
<jelly> a ja se ovdje jebem sa starim verzijama fail2bana
<jelly> bar sam nasao uzrok.  stari fail2ban je implicitno napisan samo za hostnameove i IP adrese
<jelly> i hoce normalizirati i napraviti dns lookup, iako ja hocem banirat po MAC adresi a ne po IP adresi (jerbo... dhcp klijent kojeg hocu banirati jos nije dobio ip adresu ;-)
<vileni> da, ima smisla
<jelly> 0.9.6 ima opciju da ne radi dns lookup, i onda mi radi.  0.9.4 nema, sad se moram sjetiti kako se rade paketi za centos/rhel
<vileni> kompajliraj!
<jelly> python :-)
<SilverSpace> 2+2:2=2
<SilverSpace> ima tko na win da u kalkuratoru provjeri ovo
<SilverSpace> https://www.google.hr/?gfe_rd=cr&ei=anGcWKKjF4nN8gep4IDACw#q=2%2B2:2
<jelly> mda, izgleda da HP ima problema sa testiranjem i kompatibilnoscu
<jelly> SilverSpace: u trenutku kad kliknes /, 2 + 2 se odmah evaluira
<jelly> dakle, kao da si 2 + 2 = pa onda / 
<jelly> na windowsima 7
<SilverSpace> hm
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQL3bPqTPGQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: STRONG FEMALE FITNESS MOMENTS 2016 :: Duration: 02:34 :: Views: 2,568,430 uploaded by KAFA TV :: 5,178 likes :: 1,441 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> pjeem
<Mmike> nicols: pa sunac ti kalajsan
<nicols> di ja navala novih ljudi?
<nicols> samo ti si tu?
<jelly> nicols: koji je ono bio defaultni LSI za kupit za vanjske JBODe
 * nicols vrti memtest cijeli dan
<nicols> defaultni???
<jelly> neki :-)
<jelly> da radi i pouzdan
<Mmike> i da ne kosta 22k kuna :D
<jelly> > Poštovani gosp. [...] priloženi skenovi daju odgovor na vaš zahtjev. Default postavka newsa je 119 i tada newsi 'rade'. S portom 25 newsi 'ne rade'. 
<jelly> zasto se korisnik pokusava spajati na news server na port 25, ostaje misterij i meni i njemu i korisnickoj podrsci
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
<vileni> netko mu je rekao da je to kao mail
<SilverSpace> Wolff: Novi bolidi izgledat će spektakularno
<jelly> mmhmhm
<jelly> kolegica, novi web hosting linux admin, gugla "linux single user mode", i na vrhu dobije AdWords rezultat "Women in Linux"
<jelly> pjbmti taj gugl je malo previse pametan
<nicols> pošteni sas kontroler, sas3, 122 diskova, interni štekeri, 1828 kn  -   http://www.supermicro.com/products/accessories/addon/AOC-S3008L-L8e.cfm
<obruT> hehehe :)
<jelly> 122 će valjda biti dosta za Mmiketa
<Mmike> brijem da se vise isplati kupit onu atom plocu
<Mmike> nego taj kontroler
<Mmike> ne znam
<nicols> supermicro nema sas3 kontroler sa externim Å¡tekerima. ali zato ima adpater kablove da se ovaj interni pretvori u externi :)
<obruT> Mmike: atom s C2xxx procesorom koji ce ti krpat ubrzo ? :)
<Mmike> obruT: ma nece, to je fejk :D
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-kartice/3ware-pci-8kanalna-pata-ide-kartica-oglas-10265057
<Mmike> eto! :D :D :D
<obruT> e to :)
<obruT> imam ja diskova ak trebas za tu karticu :)
<Mmike> :) jesu bar neki veci? :)
<Mmike> 200 - 500 megi? :D
<Mmike> da ih stavim u raid0 i ZIL na to turnem :D
<obruT> mislim da ima i koji od parsto megi :)
<obruT> moro bi pogledat u te tri kutije pune diskova :)
<obruT> kad frajer spusti cijenu na 10 kuna, uzecu ovu karticu za svoj muzej :)
<jelly> zadnje kad sam se interestirao jos je bio 2008 sad je znaci 3008 
<nicols> jelte, ideja je da ćeš takav kontroler ugradit u kištru koja ima expander backplane i onda sa expandera furaš sas kablove na izlaz prema dodatnim (expander) šasijama
<Mmike> nicols: jel' ti to namjerno jebuckas, ili kaj? :)
<nicols> evo iz ovoga se može puno naučiti: https://www.supermicro.com/manuals/other/BPN-SAS3-846EL.pdf
<nicols> Mmike: ne, ja radim s tim džidžama :)
<nicols> samo kaj vas tu zanimaju samo cijene, svi bi samo neku jeftinjavu
<Mmike> naravno da bi jeftinjavu
<Mmike> kupujem to za doma, a ne za spejs satl
<nicols> a ja oi cijenema pojma nemam .... i tlaka mi uopće nešto nać u cijeniku
<jelly> Mmike: tako se to radi kad ti treba hrpa diskova
<jelly> a nemas za pristojni lowend storage
<Mmike> kaj znaci 'pristojni'
<Mmike> naso sam kaj hocu
<Mmike> al' onda nichols veli da to bljak i da supermicro bolje
<Mmike> pa onda reko aj daj supermicro
<Mmike> pa onda veli nene, bolje jbod kontroler
<Mmike> pa reko, ok daj
<Mmike> i sad taj kosta 2k kuna
<Mmike> 8portni
<vileni> pa kad mene neces slusati
<Mmike> vileni: ?
<vileni> m1015
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/hdd-diskovi/hdd-6xhdd-kuciste-ladice-3.5-intel-axx6drv3gr-sas-sata-kabeli-oglas-9400271 :D
<vileni> https://forums.freenas.org/index.php?threads/confused-about-that-lsi-card-join-the-crowd.11901/
<vileni> taj oglas stoji tu 2 godine
<jelly> mozda imaju 300 ladica
<jelly> Mmike: pa no, od tog kontrolera iskoristis 1 ili 2 porta za spojit jbod
<Mmike> jelly: kojeg?
<jelly> dal ce biti supermicro LSI ili PCI-e LSI u tvojoj kanti, to ti birash
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-kartice/dell-poweredge-sas-6-ir-raid-controller-adapter-card-jw063-ispravno-oglas-19053490
<Mmike> etoga
<vileni> Mmike: ali ti ne zelis raid 
<jelly> to je stari i sa Dell firmwaretom, vidis da nemre niti 6Gbps SAS
<Mmike> sveisto mi je :)
<vileni> pa nije bas
<Mmike> jelly: diskovi koje imam mogu 150MB/sec u sekvencijalnom citanju na pocetku diskova :)
<Mmike> ono di mi je sad bed je sto kad sve diskove (svih 7) upalim da citaju, dobijem 60-80MB/sec po disku
<jelly> Mmike: znaci mozes 2.3 diska punom brzinom u isto vrijeme
<Mmike> dok svaki zasebno ide do 150
<jelly> 150MB/s = 1200Gbps
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> zato mi je ona asrock ploca zanimljiva
<jelly> ak uzmes sugavi 3Gbps kontroler, kaj si dobio
<Mmike> istina
<jelly> 1.2Gbps *
<jelly> nadji SAS2 6Gbps JBOD kutiju za 12-16 diskova, kontroler, i vozi, tak bi ja to kad bi mi trebalo
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-kartice/dell-ucs-51-gu186-un939-sas-5i-sas5-ir-lsi-pcie-raid-controller-oglas-17553851
<Mmike> nda, ovo je pci-x
<Mmike> jelly: eh, nadji :) trazim, nsam nasoa :)
<vileni> Mmike: da li zelis koristiti raid od kontrolera?
<Mmike> vileni: ne
<Mmike> al' mi ne smeta ak kontroler ima raid
<jelly> Mmike: cca http://www.ebay.de/itm/Adaptec-Overland-SANBLOC-S50-SINGLE-JBOD-SAS-Controller-2x-PSU-/271198297095?hash=item3f24ad9c07:g:MtYAAMXQwKdRfijh
<vileni> Mmike: a kako ces prezentirati diskove sustavu onda, kao raid0?
<jelly> ili ne, to je samo ladica
<jelly> ha, nisam znao da ima ovakih malih sata->sas backplane kutija http://www.ebay.de/itm/RACKMAX-RM-324-Mini-SAS-4-fach-Backplane-f-4x-SAS-SATA-Festplatten-/231625161208
<vileni> to bi ja
<vileni> 4x3.5 u 3x5.25
<jelly> uzmes 3 takve, potrosis 3 sas porta, i evo ga
<vileni> bilo je toga u linksu neko vrijeme
<vileni> ne treba mi sas uopce
<jelly> treba ti treba, niti ne znas :-)
<vileni> stavis 3 takva u coolermaster stacker
<vileni> ili antec 1200
<vileni> on bi mogao i 4
<obruT> jebote opensource i sve, jel ima ikakav suvisli 2d cad alat ? nesto da onak mogu nacrtat nesto, imat fino u milimetrima skalu bez neke muke
<obruT> librecad je smece :P em ga jebe malo grid, em sam na svu srecu snimio ono na cemu radim pol minute prije nego sto se skrsio :P
<vileni> qcad?
<vileni> briscad?
<obruT> qcad je ak se ne varam = librecad
<Mmike> vileni, kak mislis - prezentirati sustavu?/
<SilverSpace> yah
<vileni> Mmike: pa kako ce vidjeti disk?
<Mmike> vileni, pa ne kuzim pitanje
<vileni> ako je kroz raid kontroler nece vidjeti disk direktno
<Mmike> pa, hoce
<vileni> nego ce vidjeti raid device neki
<Mmike> ak ga upalim
<SilverSpace> moram na odvikavanje od interneta :)
<Mmike> ak ga ne upalim vidjet ce 8 diskova
<vileni> vidjet ce 8 raid deviceova
<vileni> nece vidjeti diskove
<vileni> osim ako je kontroler takav da prezentira diskove izvan raida kao jbod
<vileni> a to mislim da nije
<Mmike> pa, sad
<Mmike> nemam pojma, eto
<Mmike> adapteci i lsijevi koje smo u pornjavi imali su prezentirali jedan blockdevice ako upalis raid na njima
<vileni> zato svi u freenas community flashaju na IT
<Mmike> ili hrpu blockdeviceova ako nemas raid
<vileni> jer zele da zfs vidi diskove direktno
<Mmike> znam to jer sam bas testirao dal' je bolje imati raid od kontrolera ili raid od linuxa
<vileni> ok, ali vrlo je moguce da to neki skuplji imaju
<vileni> ali znam da nemaju svi
<vileni> imao sam par servera u kojima nisi mogao diskove van raida sloziti
<Mmike> pa ovo su neki adapteci bili
<vileni> nego single disk raid0
<Mmike> nah, to nisam vidio jos
<vileni> i to na kontroleru od 5kkn
<Mmike> vileni, da, zato kaj si napravio raid0 polje
<Mmike> ak obrises sva polja
<vileni> ako obrisem nema nicega
<Mmike> yup, i onda diskove vidis odvojene
<vileni> ne, nema nicega
<Mmike> neki cudan kontroler ; )
<vileni> pa raid kontroler koji prezentira samo raid polja
<Mmike> pa velim da to nisam jos vidio
<Mmike> doduse, nije da sam s puno kontrolera imao posla :)
<Mmike> ovo u pornjavi sto sam vidio - diskovi koji nisu dio polja se vide u OSu normalno
<vileni> ja sam rijetko imao 2 ista servera pa sam svasta vidio
<vileni> plus sto svi na freenas forumima isto pricaju
<Mmike> sad citam, veli ekipa da na tim 'sjebatim' kontrolerima napravis onoliko raid0 polja koliko imas diskova
<Mmike> pa, kao, vidis svaki disk odvojeno 
<vileni> sto sam bas rekao gore
<vileni> ali ne vidis direktno disk
<vileni> nemas pristup smartu
<Mmike> da, i onda vele da ima hrpa sranja s time
<Mmike> tipa, hotswap disk, al' OS ga ne vidi, nego moras rebootat
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> da, al'  velim
<Mmike> ja to nisam vidio :)
<Mmike> LSIjevi i Adapteci neki koje smo tamo imali nisu imali tu briju
<vileni> pa sumnjam da su u pornjavi trazili polovne raid kontrolere za <100$
<Mmike> znaci, tamo sam mogao 2 diska stavit u raid1 polje i 4 diska imat 'nikud'
<jelly> LSI imaju poseban fw za raid poseban za JBOD ak se dobro sjecam
<Mmike> i OS bi vidio 5 blockdeviceova
<Mmike> vileni, eh, ja ne sumnjam ;)
<vileni> LSI ima firmware za IR mod i za IT mod
<Mmike> stovise, znam :D
<vileni> i ono sto zelis je IT mod
<jelly> HP donedavno nije uopce imao non-raid mod, nisi nikak mogao vidit diskove direktno
<vileni> eto
<jelly> sad imaju jer sve software defined storage rade bolje s tim
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> sad se sjecam da smo radili u sms-firmi sa HPovima i sa super-duper battery backed kontrolerima
<Mmike> 6 diskova u raid10 polju
<Mmike> i tamo nisi mogao imat svaki disk odvojeno
<Mmike> neg si ih morao nekak u polja stavit
<Mmike> al' to je bilo fakat davno
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-kartice/hp-smart-array-p400i-kontroler-oglas-21300179
<Mmike> jelly, ^^ znaci, taj mi nece JBOD dat, tj, nemrem svaki disk odvojeno prema OSu gurnit?
<vileni> "If I'm not mistaken that card is limited to 2TB disks"
<Mmike> vileni, da :)
<vileni> lol
<vileni> Tomy: 
<Tomy> ajme.
<vileni> njubaro
<Mmike> Gle ovog CDROM-liju! :)
<Tomy> irc. nickserv!
<vileni> Tomy: ako upises /quit dobit ces dragocjene sekunde zivota
<Mmike> http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/archives_North_America/12616_na_v2/12616_na.HTML
<Mmike> eto, ovaj moze 100 diskova na sebe :D
<vileni> haha
<vileni> eto, dobio 5 sekundi :)
<Mmike> NOTE: Support for a single logical drive is limited to 2TB.
<Tomy> vileni: nisam dobio dragocjene
<Tomy> :D
<Mmike> beh
<vileni> odoh doma, zena i dijete cekaju
<Mmike> vileni, excuses excuses :D
<Tomy> sve mi je jasno, ali Mazda&Ford? :-)
<Mmike> https://iponcomp.hr/webshop/product/lsi_sas_9207_8i_hba_single/356290
<Mmike> Tomy, ivoksu je tak lakse :)
<Mmike> a i meni, da ti budem iskren ;)
<Mmike> jelly, taj gore kontroler je 2500 kuna
<Mmike> ne isplati se
<Mmike> ona Atom ploca se najvise isplati
<Mmike> nadajmo se da procesori nece crkavat :D :D :D :D
<sillyslux> m? ono s 16 sas/sata porta?
<Mmike> sillyslux, tko to kod nas prodaje?
<Mmike> na ebayevima/amazonima je oko 1500-1800 kuna isto
<Mmike> https://www.amazon.de/Sun-371-3255-PCI-E-Controller-SAS3081E-S/dp/B00GXO53X6/ref=sr_1_60?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1486658701&sr=1-60&keywords=LSI
<vileni> da ja imam opa bila bi honda u topicu
<vileni> a ne mazda 
<vileni> Mmike: zasto odbijas m1015? :)
<Mmike> di ga kod nas mogu kupiti?
<vileni> pa 100$ je
<vileni> kupi ga privatno :)
<Mmike> pa di?
<vileni> ebay
<Mmike> nah
<vileni> a nista, onda kupi plocu od 3kkn :)
<vileni> beba je izgledala dobila 300gr, na homemadi vazi
<vileni> sutra se mjeri kod doktorice
<accountant> Dobravečer!
<accountant> Jel ko gledao Wseteorld?
<accountant> *Westworld
<Mmike> ArnoldWW: ja nikako da krenem :)
<Mmike> osla baterija
<Mmike> 40 minuta jedva traje
<Mmike> a 4 sata je trajala
<vileni> westworld je ok
<vileni> Mmike: na cemu to baterija
<vileni> meni na x220 isto nesto oslabila, ali rijetko ga koristim na bateriji
<Mmike> x220
<Mmike> ma ovo je ona fejk baterija koju sam kupoi
<Mmike> lik mi je kao prodao originalnu
<Mmike> pa sam se zalio natezao prijetio tuzbama
<Mmike> pa mi je poslao originalnu al' 6celijsku
<Mmike> al' tu ne koristim kos :)
<vileni> Mmike: a imas onu 9cell sad? pa stavi originalnu, bit ce manja i dulje trajati :)
<ArnoldWW> Mmike: pogledaj
<ArnoldWW> :)
<SilverSpace> pih
<vileni> ArnoldWW: svi tvoji nickovi su pod utjecajem zadnje pogledanog? :)
<ArnoldWW> vileni: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF8hppalp0c
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Westworld ||Dolores and Man in Black fights|| Season 1 Episode 10 :: Duration: 04:20 :: Views: 21,339 uploaded by Francis Marin :: 178 likes :: 4 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ArnoldWW> da
<ArnoldWW> updejtam se
<obruT> eh, kad bi ja mijenjao nickove po zadnje pogledanom, ne bi bilo dobro :)
<vileni> obruT: bilo bi best of pornhub? :)
<SilverSpace> fora mjeri i potrosnju https://is.gd/4bKjC3
<SilverSpace> vileni: bome :)
<obruT> vileni: hihi :)
<Tomy> pa ovaj irc je aktivan cak!
<obruT> Tomy: oooooo, pa ti si ziv :)
<Tomy> jasta dabome
<Tomy> a i ti cujem menjas neka preduzeca u zadnje vrijeme :)
<obruT> e da :)
<Tomy> dobar glas se daleko cuje
<Tomy> iako, funny story
<Tomy> razgovaram s kolegom i sad mi on prica o nekim ljudima koje ja znam
<Tomy> kaze ime i prezime a ja ga blijedo gledam
<Tomy> i onda kaze, ma turbo
<Tomy> pa reci tak
<Tomy> a onda druga recenica, ma pekmez
<Tomy> pa reci tak :)
<obruT> hehe, pa mene nitko ne zna po imenu :)
<obruT> koji kolega ? :)
<Tomy> kosta
<obruT> aaaa, da :)
<Tomy> s njim isao u srednju i eto, doduse nije vjerovao da tebe znam duze nego njega
<Tomy> because kako?! :D
<obruT> hihi :)
<obruT> Tomy: sta ima inace, gdje se skices, sta se radi ?
<Tomy> pretacem iz supljeg u prazno, i uglavnom se debljam
<Tomy> zivim zivot tipicnog ircera (ali nisam na ircu, to se sad zove Slack)
<obruT> znaci slicno ko mi (pretakanje i debljanje), al ostajemo vjerni ircu :)
<Tomy> neki moji mladji kolege nisu ni znali sto je irc dok im nisam objasnio.. :/
<Tomy> a opet, neki su https://xkcd.com/1782/
<obruT> e to to :)
<sillyslux> bili ja treba imati kljuce za to brojilo struje vani na kuci?
<sillyslux> htio bi, a nekako bas i nemam neke kljuce
<sillyslux> https://www.myembedded.de/2016/07/13/analogen-stromzaehler-elektronisch-auslesen/
<obruT> SilverSpace: upravo narucih ovo, ali od drugog sellera... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5V-16-Channel-Relay-Module-With-Optocoupler-Protection-Power-Supply-for-Arduino-/322289617687?hash=item4b09f54b17   cem da switcham na veliko :)
<obruT> hmm, mogo sam to i tinyurl-at ili sto vec :P
<Dolores> obruT: Šta radiš sa Arduinom?
<sillyslux> 5V 16-Channel Relay interface board, and each one needs 50-60mA Driver Current.
<obruT> pa sad, svasta... al ovo nece ic na arudino ;)
<sillyslux> to znaci da mu triba do skoro 1000mA ako je sve upaljeno?
<obruT> ako non stop drzis sve upaljeno, vuci ce struje, da... samo kod mene to nije slucaj, svaki ce radit max 2 sekunde :)
<obruT> i rijetko ce se aktivirat...
<sillyslux> cejwot?
<obruT> samo ce preklopit i otklopit nesto kad bude potrebno :)
<obruT> al toga ce biti dosta...
<sillyslux> hmm
<sillyslux> neka orgulja?
<obruT> neka bolesnoca, al vidjet cete jednog dana kad to slozim i upogonim :)
<obruT> budem sve posnimio i dokumentirao :)
<Tomy> hoces proizvoditi neke biljke?
<Dolores> obruT: can't wait to see it
<Tomy> pa ti treba za ventilaciju, napajanje i navodnjavanje kap-po-kap? :)
<obruT> Tomy: eh, za to mi treba konstantna svjetlost lampi :)
<sillyslux> vidjeti... iz daleka? a cut? nist?
<obruT> sillyslux: pa obzirom da ja to radim, moglo bi se i cut i vidjet izdaleka :) inace ne bi trebalo :)
<Dolores> obruT: nemo samo zelenu travu doma moga
<Dolores> *nemoj
<sillyslux> pomme
<sillyslux> jami volovo srce iz primace
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi potrosio pare :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam onaj osnovni narucio 5$
<Tomy> nego, jel netko zainteresiran za HP DL380 G4? dam da prodam
<SilverSpace> hp nejde u moju kuzinu
<SilverSpace> opet me internet hebe
<SilverSpace> nije tjedan dana
<SilverSpace> speedtest kaze da radi 
<SilverSpace> 504 Gateway Time-out
<Dolores> SilverSpace: crack something
<obruT> SilverSpace: pare se stalno trose, tome i sluze :)
<SilverSpace> tak je
<SilverSpace> reko moj bivsi sogor da kad dobije na lutriji da bi odmah stavio u banku Rekoh mu ja da dobijem na lutriji sve bi potrosio pa ga to sokiralo cijeli dan nije mogao doci do daha :)
<sillyslux> eh ja da dobijem na lutriji, ja bi sve donirao
<obruT> je je :)
<SilverSpace> ja bi fakat sve potrosio 
<SilverSpace> jebemti izgleda da je doslo vrijeme da zamjenim tastaturu ne vidim vise slova na njoj 
<SilverSpace> cherry dala svoje
<sillyslux> jeli ima kupit cherry u hr?
<sillyslux> digot odem, nema
<sillyslux> hocu cherry stream
<obruT> SilverSpace: sta ce ti slova ? meni su jednom na poslu kad sam otisao na godisnji zamijenili raspored slova, skuzio sam tek nakon par dana
<obruT> fakat ne kuzim kak intel uspijeva u q4 2016 izbacit procesor koji podrzava samo 8 GB memorije :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: misterja intel
<obruT> mislim, razlog je jasan, da kupis skuplji proc ak oces vise memorije :P
<SilverSpace> eh ti kapitalisti
<Dolores> ln
<SilverSpace> jebo ebay
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-10
<pav> runka
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jrt
<SilverSpace> http://zimo.dnevnik.hr/clanak/uhiceno-5-osoba-borba-protiv-pirata-siri-se-i-na-popularni-servis-kodi---466431.html
<vileni> SilverSpace: jel izasao krypton napokon?
<ivoks> http://www.neostar.hr/rabljena-vozila/detalji?uvjet=8393
<ivoks> malcice su ga previse nabrijali
<vileni> ivoks: jos u potrazi? :)
<vileni> za te pare bi ocekivao vise od 10gb za muziku!
<obruT> "Kodi je besplatan servis za streaming glazbe i videozapisa koji je..."
<obruT> za te pare bi ocekivo da u auto stanu tri bicikla okomito postavljena
<obruT> inace, frend kupuje auto, naso jedan koji mu se svidja u oglasniku i onda saznao da pod "prvi vlasnik" prodavatelj misli na "prvi vlasnik u hrvackoj" :P
<obruT> koji lik
<vileni> obruT: honda frv, 3 bicikla i 3 coveka
<vileni> a to prvi vlasnik u hrvackoj je jos najblazi oblik
<vileni> prvi vlasnik nakon firme, prvi vlasnik nakon sto je prosao 3 generacije clanova obitelji
<obruT> 3 bicikla i 3 covjeka je osnovna mjera za auto, ispod toga ne ide, da je ne znam kakav :)
<vileni> prvi vlasnik = kupljen od prvog vlasnika
<vileni> nikad udaran = barem 2-3 panela drukcije nijanse
<vileni> nikad jace udaran = nisu morali krov rezati 
<obruT> pazljivo je vozen = nije se po makadamo vozilo iznad 80 kmh
<vileni> obruT: koji jos vozi 3 covjeka i bicikla unutar auta? :)
<vileni> zanima koga lenovo tablet? dobar za stripove i non-hd youtube
<obruT> dobar za stripove = 15" ? :)
<vileni> 8"
<vileni> kakvi su to stripovi od 15" ? :D
<vileni> sad bi ti gledao obje stranice istovremeno
<obruT> 8 ? ja imam 12.2" tablet pa ono, a4 stripovi nisu bas neka sreca bez obzira na viiiisoku rezoluciju
<vileni> koji je to 12.2?
<obruT> samsung galaxy tab pro
<obruT> imam ga sad vec neko vrijeme i onak, fakat je dobar tablet, visoka rezolucija, velik ekran, ima i stylus
<obruT> vrijedi ulozenih para, kad sam ga kupovao nisam vjerovao da cu potrosit pare na tak nesto
<obruT> super za citat pdf casopise
<SilverSpace> vileni: da je 
<vileni> obruT: a je, ja bi 10" zato
<vileni> a neznam sto ima vece od 10 osim tog samsunga i ipada
<SilverSpace> obruT: to je krivo >>> "Kodi je besplatan servis
<obruT> SilverSpace: krivo je da, zato sam i pejstao taj komad iz clanka :)
<vileni> krivo je sto ljudi streamaju preko njega umjesto da skidaju ilegalno torrente kao posten narod
<obruT> tako je, ja preko njega ne streamam ilegalni sadrzaj :)
<obruT> pardon -> ne gledam ilegalne streamove da budem precizniji
<SilverSpace> pa ne preko njega 
<SilverSpace> za sve su krivi nadojebi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> da, nadojebi se sami koriste? lako je tako prebacivati krivnju!
<SilverSpace> problem je izmedu stolca i tipkovnice :)
<SilverSpace> jebo stranice za koje moras imati fbook  jo se uviek borim protiv tog kriminalnog servisa
<nicols> jutro!
<obruT> ne znam u cemu je problem samnom, ali opcinjen sam ovom snimkom i mogu je onako gledati i gledati... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMSyGOoesfM
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Prima Power Platino Fiber with 4kw Laser Cutting Demonstration :: Duration: 09:02 :: Views: 473,618 uploaded by Prima Power North America :: 1,993 likes :: 50 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> obruT: bar ne javno dostupne ilegalne strimove!
<obruT> hihi :)
<ivoks> 10:12:45    System  System:  Waiting for a Customer Representative...
<ivoks> 10:12:55    undefined  System:  Estimated wait time is 0 hours 0 minutes 9 seconds
<ivoks> and yet... still waiting...
<ivoks> i jos uvijek...
<ivoks> ajmo, brzopotezni
<ivoks> rusija je veca od afrike. da ili ne?
<ivoks> vrijeme je isteklo, guglanje ne vrijedi :)
<ivoks> afrika je skoro pa duplo veca
<ivoks> sto se ne bi dalo zakljuciti iz https://www.timeanddate.com/time/map/
<ivoks> doduse, ovdje i grenland izgleda ogromno
<ivoks> a 15 grenlanda stane u afriku
<obruT> stvar projekcije
<obruT> nemos pretocit kuglu na plocu i dobit dobre omjere... postoje projekcije koje cuvaju povrsine, koje cuvaju kuteve, koje ovo-koje ono...
<obruT> i ovisno o tome sto zelis postici opet postoje ograniceja u kojima to vrijedi
<obruT> to sve naravno pod prepostavkom da zemlja je okrugla, a ne ravna ploca :)
<ivoks> sve stoji
<ivoks> znamo to :)
<ivoks> ali razmjeri 'greske' me fasciniraju
<ivoks> grenland na merkalijevoj projekciji izgleda veci od afrike
<ivoks> a 15x je manji
<ivoks> kao i rusija
<ivoks> samo sto je ona dva puta manja
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi arduino kad programirao pomocu ovoga https://is.gd/XtW1wr ili sa drugim arduinom 
<obruT> SilverSpace: nisam jos, ali sam kupio nesto slicno pa hocu/planiram :)
<SilverSpace> ima dva nano koje ne mogu programirati preko usba
<SilverSpace> a inace rade
<obruT> ideja mi je gotovi arudino koristit za prototipiranje, a onda pomocu programatora piciti kod drito na atmegu i tako ustedjeti pare
<obruT> sad vec ima za sitne pare za kupit atmege s vec upucanim arduino firmwareom
<obruT> pa ono, za 30-40 kuna imas MCU za upravljanje pizdarijama
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> ima vec gotovih za male pare netreba kemijati 
<SilverSpace> ja sam uzeo nano za neke stvari za po kuci i sad vidim onaj Sonoff za nekih 5$ i ne trebam se hebati slaganjem i lemljenjem 
<SilverSpace> jos je fora sto ga mozes i sam sprogramirati 
<Mmike> moram kupit novi punjac za auto
<Mmike> tj, 220Vltni pretvarator
<Mmike> ovaj previse steka
<Mmike> btw, napravio sam u godinu dana 20k km :)
<Mmike> od prijasnjeg do ovog tehnickog :)
<obruT> vis, ja nisam zenu pitao koliko smo mi napravili...
<obruT> nego, jel tko vidio negdje kod nas da se moze kupit "kavez" (kako koja je uopce HR rijec za to ?) za 3.5" hdd-ove ? jos ako je poput dell-ovog da dodje s railovima, nitko sretniji od mene...
<obruT> iscupat cu ja iz starih kucista nesto pa cu to koristit, al svejedno me zanima jel se to uopce prodaje tak samo za sebe...
<vileni> obruT: mislis na ono sto izgleda kao rack mounted storage samo bez kontrolera?
<SilverSpace> 20k je sasvim ok za godinu dana
<obruT> vileni: pa tako nesto... kao sto imas u kucistu od kompa, limenu kutiju u koju serafis diskove :)
<vileni> obruT: pa najcesce nemas limenu kutiju nego 2 lima sa rupicama, neka kucista imaju i ladice, neki imaju cage-ove za 3 diska
<vileni> ali generalno, svi imaju premalo toga
<vileni> netko je jucer stavio onaj gdje ide 4x3.5 u 3x5.25, ali to dugo nisam vidio kod nas, a prije 2-3 godine je bilo u linksu od coolermastera mislim
<vileni> obruT: uzmi ovo, ako pasu sata diskovi u ladice http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-racunala/supermicro-3u-server-oglas-10831663 :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: za koliko diskova bi trebao
<SilverSpace> https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1eF2UHVXXXXaPXVXXq6xXFXXXd/5-25-to-3-5-SATA-SAS-HDD-Hard-Drive-Cage-Adapter-Tray-Caddy-Rack-Bracket.jpg
<obruT> SilverSpace: e to to :)
<obruT> trebam za min 8 diskova, al moze i vise tih cageova, ne mora bit jedan veliki
<vileni> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/5-25-to-3-5-SATA-SAS-HDD-Hard-Drive-Cage-Adapter-Tray-Caddy-Rack-Bracket/1087029_1993113502.html
<vileni> cak ima za vent
<obruT> hmm, mogo bi se nacekat na to... vidjet cu... mislio sam ako ima kod nas za uzet da ne cekam mjesec dana
<obruT> koliko je carina i porez, obzirom da je preko granice, ovi nasi ce jedva docekat da naplate :P
<vileni> takve stvari se jako rijetko nadju
<jelly> Crna pizza sa dimljenim lososom, mozzarelom, cherry rajčicama, kaparima i lukom 48,00 kn
<jelly> vrlo fina
<obruT> kakva crna pizza ? :)
<jelly> crnilo od sipe u tijestu
<ivoks> dosli decki iz metroneta
<ivoks> zamijenili n na ac standard
<ivoks> i sad testiraju...
<ivoks> i lik popizdi i veli 'pun mi k ovog windowsa, ja cu si ovo sloziti na ubuntu'
<drj_cro> ivoks: si mu dodao cd/usb da covjek ne mora skidati iso? :)
<jelly> drj_cro: nije mogao skinuti iso jer su potrgali link :-)
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> i da stvar bude jos bolja
<ivoks> lik dodje s unifi antenom
<ivoks> i sjedne kod mene u ured, a tamo unifi kutije :)
<ivoks> i pita me da cim se bavim
<ivoks> reko istim time cime i vi :D
<jelly> ivoks se bavi mrezom i ISPijančevanjem?
<dodobas> firefox ... memorija ... vIRT: 15.8G Res: 2393 Shr: 166
<dodobas> eh. res i shr su Mb
<jelly> mislis, MiB
<jelly> 13641 jelly     32  12 1170428 449732   1428 S   2.0  5.6   3795:12 firefox
<jelly> a imam 100+ tabova
<obruT> kud bas na ubuntu :
<obruT> )
<dodobas> heh, 99 ravno :)
<jelly> sigurno bi radilo bolje da imas bar 100
<jelly> ovako nemre poravnati 
<obruT> mora biti visekratnik broja 8 da moze alajnat kak spada
<dodobas> obruT: da ... 0 ... to je jedini visekratnik broja 8 koji priznam 
<SilverSpace> obruT: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1lGO9rvphc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: TS 100 Soldering Iron Review (from Banggood) :: Duration: 13:20 :: Views: 14,203 uploaded by Gadgetboy :: 48 likes :: 5 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> ovo moram nabavit
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.gearbest.com/boards-shields/pp_266258.html
<obruT> zanimljivo :)
<obruT> nego, jel dostavljacima pice dajete kakvu napojnicu[4~ ako je cijena okrugla ? :P
<matija> na 100 zaokruzuj :D
<vileni> ja uvijek dam nesto
<vileni> posto sam i ja to radio
<vileni> bar 5kn
<vileni> meni je prva napojnica bila cokolada :)
<Mmike> ping
<Mmike> jel' radi?
<matija> ne
<SilverSpace> dobro je biti u dobrom odnosu sa postarom 
<matija> SilverSpace: tebi postar nosi picu?
<obruT> hihihi :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<matija> kak se posta siri, ne bi se cudil
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> jednom sam u neku selendru dostavljao, lik imao tocno pare, i tocno napojnicu koju je htio dati i bio jako zahvalan sto sam uopce dosao po toj poplavi
<vileni> doslovno poplavi jer mi se buba skoro 2 puta ugasila u vodi
<obruT> sigurno ju narucuje s ebay-a :)
<vileni> kasnije dosao do nekog doktora koji se potrgao trazeci tocan iznos kod trojice kolege da mi ne ostavi 3kn
<matija> obruT: onda ne moras trazit gljive?
<matija> to dode samo po sebi
<SilverSpace> ovu lemilicu si sigurno uzeti :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: a da :) sve sa ebay
<matija> nego
<matija> ima neko da kuzi lisp ?
<matija> i da koristi evil u emacsu?
<matija> :)
<obruT> matija: nemas tu sto kuzit, samo rokaj zagrade :)
<matija> (ni-to-ne 'kuzim)
<jelly> (oops)
<jelly> M-x butterfly
<matija> :)
<matija> nego
<matija> na emacsu 25.1.1 ne radi dobro evil
<Mmike> vileni: desi k'o dostavljac radio?
<matija> yy pa p ne pejsta u novi red nego iza kursora
 * obruT <-- vim
<matija> i P ispred kursora, isti red
<obruT> sta, nemas pedale za emacs pa koristis vim bindinge ? :)
<vileni> Mmike: u popovaci
<vileni> tamo negdje 2002
<obruT> matija: odi na #razmjenavjestina, tam imas nekih emacsasa
<matija> thx probam, ma pital sam na redditu, na #evil-mode
<matija> al niko se ne javlja
<Mmike> matija: svemir ti govori da se ostavis toga :D
<Mmike> (evila, ne emacsa)
<matija> Mmike: da to hoce reci onda bi mi ubil magit i org mode
<matija> aha
<matija> to mozda
<Mmike> dobar ti je magit? :D
<matija> da dobar
<matija> zapravo ne znam zakaj koristim irssi kad mogu i to u emacsu
<matija> doso update za evil, mozda prodela
<matija> kurac
<obruT> je ne znam zasto vi uopce koristite OS ispod emacsa, treba odmah zbutat emacs kernel/lisp interpreter i to je to, sve u njemu
<matija> jer web browser je kurac
<matija> sem toga sve ostalo super radi
<matija> brb
<matija> etoga
<matija> irc u emacsu
 * matija is not impressed
<jelly> erc?
<matija> circe
<matija> probam erc, to je builtin
<jelly> hexchat ftw
<matija> a i erc je isti drek
<matija> ajde mozda malo ljepse izgleda
<matija> kolko opce dobro mogu izgeldat emacs programi :)
<Mmike> hexchat je ruzan
<Mmike> xchat je ljepsi
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> xchata vise nema u ubuntuu :/
<vileni> irssi
<Mmike> weechat, ak vec tak nesht
<vileni> nope
<SilverSpace> buuu
<dodobas> bubu
<Tomy> mIRC pod wineom!
<jelly> da
<Tomy> nego, #ubuntu-hr, #razmjenavjestina, jel ima jos koji balkanski kanal ? :)
<dodobas> #burek , #cevapi ?
<Tomy> :/ ne postoje.. a bas sam se ponadao
<Tomy> ne postoji ni #kokakolamarlborosuzuki
<jelly> ##bitkonj 
<vileni> postoji #hamburger srijedom u submarinu
<obruT> Tomy: #linux.hr :)
<Mmike> Tomy, sto tebe nagna tu opet? :) 
<Mmike> Tomy, btw, trebalo bi obici Grand Slam malo, da vidimo sto se promijenilo :)
<Mmike> mislim, ne radi vise, al' mozemo coporativno pive pit ispred :D
<Tomy> wee
<Tomy> Mmike: vidio sam da si na sistemcima spomenuo da se pricalo na ircu, pa se spominjao kanal.. i eto me! :)
<Mmike> nostalgija te oprala :)
<Mmike> samo cekam da dode dokma, chuspajz, flirek, seljo, a bogme i Dora i Manda
<Mmike> (Dora i Manda su bili zrinovi botovi, ako se ne varam)
<Tomy> flireka cu ja nagovorit, samo se trebam sjetiti u pon :)
<Tomy> ne sjecam se dore i mande
<Mmike> vileni: ec2 su u biti samo compute nodeovi?
<Mmike> aha, ebs je storage
<Mmike> ignore
<vileni> Mmike: manje vise da
<vileni> neki imaju svoj storage
<Mmike> ma e
<Mmike> pogubio sam se u nomenklaturi
<Mmike> sad sam deployo neki drek s jujutom na aws
<Mmike> milina
<Mmike> mi-fakin-li na 
<vileni> :)
<vileni> koji drek
<vileni> i jel milina juju ili aws
<vileni> ili zajedno
<vileni> super mi je going live u petak navecer
<vileni> koji nikad ne ide po planu
<vileni> ali mora
<Mmike> milina je juju
<Mmike> aws ima smisla s tim :)
<Mmike> idem na veceru
<vileni> aws ima smisla sa puno toga :P
<SilverSpace> kak je doso novi kernel jebe me samba
<SilverSpace> restart: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Veza odbijena
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-and-monitor-services-using-monit-on-ubuntu-16-10-server.html?utm_campaign=shareaholic&utm_medium=twitter&utm_source=socialnetwork
<SilverSpace> http://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-flagship-munichs-u-turn-install-windows-10-everywhere-by-end-of-2020/
<shiva> laugh
<shiva> lol
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> novi web remote za kodi 17 je fenomenalan 
<Mmike> 𝓘𝓷𝓽𝒆𝓻𝓷𝒆𝓽 𝓣𝓸𝓾𝓻𝓲𝓼𝓽 𝓖𝓾𝓲𝓭𝒆
<Mmike> 𝕹𝖆𝖍, 𝖞𝖔𝖚 𝖉𝖔𝖓'𝖙 𝖓𝖊𝖊𝖉 𝖎𝖙.
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-11
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: jes zavrsio sa placom :)
<Vlado9A> da, jos samo moram u konzum :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> trebao bi skener koji radi na ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno ga kod nas nitko nema 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C4UjhHlWIAIY-sO.jpg
<SilverSpace> treba stare fotke spremit u digitalni oblik
<SilverSpace> dva lika na krovovima zagreba a treci je moj stari koji ih slika
<CrazyLemon> SilverSpace https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.photos.scanner 
<Vlado9A> SilverSpace: ja imam multifunkcijski HP kaj sam kupio u konzumu pred godinu dana, skener radi odlično pod linuxom
<Vlado9A> poglavito za fotografije u jpg format
<Vlado9A> a ono... najjeftiniji... ne znam koliko sam ga platio, ne znam je li bio 250 ili 350 kn
<Vlado9A> postavim ga na 300 dpi i jpg slika ispadne super
<Vlado9A> jedino ne znam radi li na ubuntu... obzirom da ja u svim svojim racunalima imam arch based manjaro... xfce kod mene i cinnamon kod zene
<Vlado9A> imao sam lubuntu 14.04 u jednom kompu, ali su me iziritirale neke sitnice pa sam ga pregazio s manjaro xfce
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: ne treba mi printer
<Vlado9A> znam, ne treba ni meni :)
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: bum probao 
<SilverSpace> mada bi rade to sa skenerom radio 
<SilverSpace> canon radi
<bartiduu> pitanje na rpi imam kali, za sada sve super mogu ssh-at i sve. ali nikako da ftp-am. 
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: app odradi p9oso ali nisam bas zadovoljan rezultatom 
<SilverSpace> ne mozes tocno kuteve odradit pod 90° zbog same kamere 
<dodobas> ghee
<SilverSpace> dodobas: i tebi :)
<dodobas> o veliki vodja ... uputstvuj me ... sta da cinim
<dodobas> :)
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa rucaj :)
<dodobas> a sta da rucam
<dodobas> izgubljen sam, pomozi
<SilverSpace> hm mozda bi ti dobro dosla i dijeta :)
<dodobas> hehe, znaci Sofra, pljeskavica, kajmak, somun ... hvala vodjo veliki
<SilverSpace> dodobas: :)
<SilverSpace> piza 
<SilverSpace> susjedina 
<SilverSpace> kak to god netko svatio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: kako god, ljepo je kad te pocaste :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.friendlyarm.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=130
<SilverSpace> ovakav stol zelim https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/photo/114839908922424087554/6385595904774870002?icm=false
<SilverSpace> bemti listu želja 
<vileni> SilverSpace: http://www.ikea.com/hr/hr/catalog/products/S59022043/
<sillyslux> http://www.ergotron.com/en-us/products/product-details/mvjb60ss#/
<SilverSpace> vileni: to nije to 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: ovo mi je blize :)
<sillyslux> i skuplje
<sillyslux> 5x
<sillyslux> na ibeju se proda neki lx dual za ~150€ prije tjedan dva
<sillyslux> ali ne meni :(
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: ima tih mehanizama za kupiti 
<SilverSpace> dalo bi se to sam napraviti
<SilverSpace> idem stavit na lap 17.04
<SilverSpace> malo da se imam sa cime zajebavati :)
<sillyslux> bas me zanima kako ce ovaj zavrsit http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ergotron-LX-Dual-Side-by-Side-Monitor-Stand-Polished-Aluminum-45-245-026-/112294113336?hash=item1a25403038:g:ZMAAAOSw4DJYl8KP
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AB75AxprXqQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: IKEA Bekant Table Hacking :: Duration: 14:27 :: Views: 7,452 uploaded by Robin Reiter :: 141 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> SilverSpace: pa doslovno na linku kaze da je ikea stol
<vileni> ako nekog zanimaju najbolji vozaci na 4 kotaca https://www.redbull.tv/live/AP-1Q84GQUR51W11/segment/AP-1Q7764QS91W11/fia-world-rally-championship
<Mmike> "najbolji vozaci" :D
<SilverSpace> vileni: da naso i taj model 
<SilverSpace> http://www.ikea.com/hr/hr/catalog/products/S39022505/#/S99022507
<vileni> Mmike: vise puta se dokazalo da se wrc vozaci bolje snalaze u f1 nego obrnuto :P
<Mmike> vileni, ma dje to? :)
<Mmike> vileni, kog znas da je iz WRCca dosao u F1?
<s5lux> dode mi da pogledam some gymkhana
<s5lux> a postrosio sav promet
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMSL4WKT5Uc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: BOOBKHANA! Part 1: Bikini Babes Ride with Ken Block in Nagoya, Japan. :: Duration: 02:56 :: Views: 7,854,582 uploaded by Monster Energy :: 17,546 likes :: 1,750 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> tko je opce, osim kubice i raikonnena, vozio WRC?
<s5lux> boobka what?
<vileni> mislim da nije nitko
<vileni> a neznam nijednog wrc da je mogao voziti cijelu f1 sezonu
<vileni> neznam ni zasto bi htio
<vileni> :D
<vileni> s druge strane, niti ne smiju voziti nesto drugo kad potpisu ugovor
<SilverSpace> ne znam bas na utrkama prvaka skoro redovito pobjeduju f1 vozaci 
<Vlado9A> zamisli da jednu takvu imaš doma, u bikiniju, da ti vrišti cijeli dan... užas :D
<SilverSpace> LN
<SilverSpace> dosta za danas 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nek' si mu reko :)
 * Mmike je upravio popio Kaapse Brouwers Gozer Oatmeal Stout
<Mmike> nije nist posebno pivo, al' 9.8% alc te tak fino oplemeni :)
<s5lux> Oatmeal?!
<s5lux> hah ic
<s5lux> valjda ipak bolje od kukuruza u pivu
<vileni> morao sam tipkovnicu promijeniti jer moja stalno budi dijete
<Mmike> vileni, eeee
<Mmike> vileni, oce to :)
<vileni> neznam da li bi mx red/black prosle
<Mmike> nebi
<Mmike> membranska tastatura je jedina dovoljno tiha
<Mmike> been there :/
<Mmike> imas za kupiti onih Thinkpad tastatura, jelly mislim da to stuje
<Mmike> civija, ping
#ubuntu-hr 2017-02-12
<Mmike> https://www.linux.com/learn/kde-neon-offers-near-perfect-desktop-solid-platform
<pav> runka nu
<SilverSpace> jurt
<pav> jutro SilverSpace 
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> joj ljudi dosade
<pav> SilverSpace: you always have runka...
<SilverSpace> bas sam stavio 17.04 na lap i sad mi je dosadno 
<SilverSpace> Estimated delivery Friday
<SilverSpace> jebo kaj sam naleti na takvog kineza samo petkom salje
<pav> Nisam toliko bogat da kupujem jeftino :-)
<SilverSpace> 5$ je jeftino :) kod nas ispod 100kuna nije
<pav> E sad, kod nas.. :-) Te rodijačke rabate ne priznajem.
<SilverSpace> jebes google kaze da biciklom nije dostupna ruta
<Mmike> KDE neon ;)
<pav> pff Adobe :(
<pav> "Please link your adobeId to your prime account before logging in."
<SilverSpace> https://goo.gl/maps/WQHiYBBsYBw
<pav> "Oops! Our records indicate that you are already a registered user of Adobe Captivate Prime."
<pav> I tako  u krug...
<pav> goes on and on.. "ould not process your registration because your email address already exists in the system."
<pav> Finally!
<SilverSpace> novi intell i amd procesori samo za win 10
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/827668152054083584/pu/vid/360x640/ro8KQG38KYW84hg3.mp4https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/827668152054083584/pu/vid/360x640/ro8KQG38KYW84hg3.mp4
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/ext_tw_video/827668152054083584/pu/vid/360x640/ro8KQG38KYW84hg3.mp4
<SilverSpace> gh jebemzi misa
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di, kaj?
<vileni> Mmike: ako isprobavam nesto sa juju onda je normalno rijesiti se svega sa juju destroy-controler?
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-05
<SilverSpace> dan
<pav> bok SilverSpace 
<pav> #Croatia na krstarici... Zanimljiva iskutva do sad haha
<pav> omg #iskon-saga continues... Mornin' to you too jelly :-)
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly> netko zeli da ga stavim na ignore vidim...
<jelly> pav: nije da ti mogu pomoci previse, pa bi cijenio da me ne hajlajtas
<pav> sorry bilo je jače od mene :-)
<pav> obećajem, neću više
<Mmike> jelly, koji vlantagid moram stavit :)
 * Mmike se sali,
<Mmike> jelly, ignore me :)
<pav> Mmike: ima jelly takvih dana :-D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kam? na selo 
<pav> Mmike: sad obojica riskiramo 1day ignore ne bi li se malo našalili, ali vrijedilo je :-D
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> pav, mislim da su tvoja ocekivanja nerealna
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne kuzim :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, slozio sam si novi home serverchich
<Mmike> fractal design define r4, skroz dobar
<Mmike> r5 je bolji, al' ovaj raid
<pav> Mmike: koja moja očekivanja ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kam se selis
<SilverSpace> lol Å¡ali 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa ne selim se
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> :) lol, indeed :)
<Mmike> pav, sveopce, od zivota, interneta, windowsa :)
<SilverSpace> a-e 
<SilverSpace> ti fontovi ubuntu
<pav> Mmike: znam odavno da me tako gledaš, još od kad sam ti prvi puta završio na ignoreu samo na jednom stroju od više njih koje koristiš u svakodnevom radu.
<pav> tako da - ništa nova ni od tebe Mmike :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jelda? :)))))) znas kol'ko ja to vec pricam? :)
<Mmike> pav, nije da sam te razumio :)
<pav> znam i to o tebi Mmike, kad ti tema postane preteška za pratiti, kriviš sugovornika da je nerzumljiv - i to mi nije novo o tebi :-P
<pav> Ono što mi jest bilo novo o tebi, to ću pak zadržati za sebe.
<Mmike> mosh u privmsg ak ti je bed na glas, uvijek :)
<Mmike> i, sugovornika krivim da je nerazumljiv kad ga ne razumijem
<Mmike> a na sugovorniku je da mi objasni s razumijevanjem
<Mmike> jer, nisam (samo) ja kriv kaj ne razumijem sugovornika, bar 50% krivice je na njemu
<pav> nije meni bed na glas ništa o tebi ili bilo kome Mmike, za razliku od tebe.
<Mmike> yup, kao sto vidimo iz prikazanog :D
<pav> da, imaš taj stav "na sugovorniku je da mi objasni s razumijevanjem" čak i kad si ti strana koja pita. Ne trudiš se uložiti truda u razumijevanje sugovornika ni koliko je crno pod noktom.
<Mmike> to jednotavno nije istina
<pav> ahaha
<SilverSpace> Mmike: coravi smo jedan i drugi :) to je to 
<pav> nemoj meni vjerovati Mmike 
<Mmike> bas moj trud se pokazuje u tome sto inzistiram da mi sugovornik objasni
<pav> pitaj svoje "frendove"
<Mmike> ak mi nije jasno - velim 'ne kuzim, de objasni'
<Mmike> a ti sad seres (kao i obicno)
<Mmike> pitam te o cem se radi - ti kenjaris
<pav> da ne bi bilo da serem, jelte, i da kenjam bezveze, evo to Å¡to nisam znao o tebi Mmike 
<Mmike> odmah da upozorim da bilo koje spominjanje ovaca i koza jednostavno nije istina!
<Mmike> pav, nista?
<Mmike> typical :)
<pav> Mmike: Nisam znao da si takva przica i sitna duša da ćeš svoje frendove ocrniti ne bi li sam ostavio bolji dojam sitnim ulizivanje i uvalčenjem u rektalne dubine
<pav> eto toliko
<pav> ehm nemam voice recognition na Xchatu
<Mmike> jasno ti je da je ovo vrlo ruzno  rekla-kazanja ogovaranje
<pav> nope
<Mmike> ako ne velis koje frendove i kome sam se to ulizivao i tak to
<pav> Tračao si mi svoje frendove priv put kad smo sjeli na klopu.
<Mmike> jel? koje to, molim te
<Mmike> i, jel' to razlog sto si me nakon toga jos 101 put zvao na klopu, da jos tracam i ogovaram?
<pav> I pričao mi jajke kako voliš druženje sa starijima od sebe.
<pav> A kad sam te pitao za BotaniCar-a ajme lol
<Mmike> aha, ok
<pav> kak si ti tog lika meni otračao ajme!
<Mmike> :) da, za botanicara fakat nemam lijepih rijeci :)
<Mmike> nist, idem jest
<pav> znam to Mmike 
<Mmike> da ne kazem 'nesto previse'
<pav> znam da nemaš
 * Mmike ignores pav again :)
<pav> ali, on to nije znao o tebi Mmike 
<pav> oh, pokrijmo oči i bit ćemo nevidljivi
<jelly> nisam siguran koliko iznošenje ovakvih mišljenja koristi ijednoj strani
<pav> ha jelly nisam ni ja
<pav> challenge je challenge
<pav> [13:21:48] <Mmike> pav, nista?
<pav> [13:21:53] <Mmike> typical :)
<pav> eto
<pav> nešto.
<pav> brb. reboot USB2.0 sex in progress.
<jelly> > biti đubre i iznijeti tuđe prljavo rublje jer "challenge"?  Nismo srednjoškolska klika, neke stvari je bolje prešutit
<Mmike> ne da ne koristi, nego je osnova za tuzbu
 * pav is with you again
<Mmike> kak da provjerim dal' je backup partition table identicna 'master' parittion tablici?
<jelly> ak je mbr, diffaj sfdisk -d 
<jelly> ak pricas o gpt pojma nemam
<Mmike> jelly, kaj nije da svaki disk ima 2 tablice, master i backup
<Mmike> znam da mi se nekad zna desit da mi parted ili koji vec veli 'part tables mismatch' ili nesto
<Mmike> pa sad pokusavam skuzit kak da ispisem tu 'backup' tablicu
<Mmike> al' kad googlam za 'how to print backup partition table' dobijem upute kak da backupiram samu tablicu :)
<ivoks> da da
<ivoks> https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserReviews-g2034462-d2533942-r558194633-Jamming_Adventures-Murter_Murter_Island_Sibenik_Knin_County_Dalmatia.html#REVIEWS
<SilverSpace> ivoks: odlicno 5+
<jelly> Mmike: to samo GPT ima, jednu na pocetku i jednu na kraju diska
<jelly> Mmike: al mislim da ti parted i gdisk omda vele ak nisu iste
<jelly> odma*
<ivoks> jelly: mozes na PM ako nije za javnost; jeste li vi mozda ISP za westin ili sheraton? :)
<ivoks> jer njihova prodaja ne zna kolika im je internet pipa :)
<ivoks> i jel vam mogu mozda pomoci postati njihov ISP :)
<pav> lol ivoks :)
<ivoks> sijecanj je zavrsio
<ivoks> a ja vec natukao 31,660 statusnih milja
<SilverSpace> https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/DVRoTLqWsAAE7YD.mp4
<SilverSpace> kila ili milja :)
<pav> tko leti, vrijedi ivoks :-)
<ivoks> bome...
<ivoks> relago ima ok aplikacije
<ivoks> dovoljno dobre da prestanem koristiti ove s(t)ranjske
<Mmike> jelly, tru
<Mmike> jelly, nasao sam, lik je pregazio partiticijsku tablicu, al' mu je LUKS ostao
<Mmike> srecom luks ima svoje headere pa je relativno lako bilo nac istu :)
<SilverSpace> iš
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-06
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Došao netjak iz škole i kaže:
<SilverSpace> Ako ikada postanem predsjednik zabraniti ću domaće zadaće i tko bude dao zadaću s njim u zatvor.
<vileni> reci mu da je i Trump vjerojatno isto rekao
<SilverSpace> vileni: lol
<SilverSpace> rpi zero bilda vec tri sata :)
<jelly> blidaš nešto nativno baš na njemu?
<SilverSpace> evo cetri sata
<SilverSpace> jelly: ffmpeg nema paketa a treba mi 
<jelly> iss, bildaj ga na PC-ju
<SilverSpace> jelly: jel bu radio 
<SilverSpace> https://github.com/somu1795/fm_transmitter
<jelly> mora se crosscompilirati
<SilverSpace> pih
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gX2CQqPvnys
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Mighty Dub Katz - Magic Carpet Ride (Original Version) 1995 HQ :: Duration: 04:04 :: Views: 1,030,067 uploaded by DJFrankQC :: 3,912 likes :: 121 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> arikikiki
<SilverSpace> gotovo
<SilverSpace> konacno
<SilverSpace> skoro pet sati
<jelly> da, jos 15 minuta
<SilverSpace> i ne radi 
<SilverSpace> fuck
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi svirat mp3 i nece samo wav svira
<SilverSpace> kaze za mp3 Illegal instruction
<obrut> mozda ti fali neki konverter
<obrut> ili nisi enableao podrsku za mp3 :)
<jelly> ak je illegal instruction onda vjerojatno nije dobro kompajlirano?
<obrut> tipa nije stavio ./configure --enable-mp3 :)
<jelly> ne, nego buildano za v7 umjesto za stari r.pi v6 hf
<obrut> SilverSpace: i slozi si neki crosscompiler environment :)
<SilverSpace> evo svira
<SilverSpace> drugi git sam skinuo koji radi 
<SilverSpace> mp3
<SilverSpace> jelly: jebiga fakat za v7
<SilverSpace> radi ovaj drugi badava bildal
<vileni> trazis promjenu rutera u bridge mode i ostanes bez neta na 24h
<jelly> lol
<vileni> ali barem dobijes priliku 4 puta szk reci da mozes pingati ruter
<vileni> iako su te prije toga pitali da li si otvorio administraciju rutera
<vileni> i onfa posalju to na visu razinu
<vileni> oni vrate " provjerite da li moze otvoriti stranicu i pingati ruter"
<vileni> sta je to ozbiljno domet debugiranja?
<jelly> to je domet jeftinog studenta koji se rotira svakih 3-6 mjeseci
<jelly> presjek ljudi koji znaju raditi taj posal i koji hoce raditi taj posal je mali, a rijetko koji provider ce htjeti placati kompetentne ljude jer student koji ide po skripti pokrije 80% slucajeva
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbSwFU6tY1c
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Falcon Heavy Test Flight :: Duration: LIVE :: Views: 2 uploaded by SpaceX :: 8,061 likes :: 36 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> eto, opet ode na visu razinu
<vileni> super
<vileni> mozda ce se javiti sutra
<SilverSpace> pih
<vileni> bilo bi lijepo da zapisu negdje "korisnik zna pingati, ne jebite ga s glupostima"
<vileni> mislim, i rekao sam zadnjoj sto se javila da zapise da znam pingati
<sillyslux> ako se radi od zenske... tu je i `finger`...
<vileni> zanimljivo da mi istu gresku javlja i kad odspojim ONT
<vileni> ali szk moze do rutera
<SilverSpace> ah
<SilverSpace> https://s10.postimg.org/3waodi7x5/Slika_zaslona_2018-02-06_21-36-59.png
<SilverSpace> zero
<CrazyLemon> falcon heavy T -3' ako koga zanima :)
<SilverSpace> ke
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbSwFU6tY1c
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Falcon Heavy Test Flight :: Duration: LIVE :: Views: 291,867 uploaded by SpaceX :: 64,696 likes :: 620 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: kad ce to 
<CrazyLemon> SilverSpace sada
<CrazyLemon> 60s
<SilverSpace> ovo ce pasti na sjevernu koreju 
<CrazyLemon> ovo ce sletjeti nazad na cape :)
<CrazyLemon> bar sideboosteri
<sillyslux> wow, najbrzi auto ikad
<sillyslux> 10kkmh
<SilverSpace> koja brzina
<SilverSpace> jebeno 
<sillyslux> pih... jos pet minuta ubrzanje
<sillyslux> pa dobro iss isto putuje s 27k km/h
<sillyslux> neee, tv prekida prijenos oO
<SilverSpace> ides ovo rezervari sletjeli 
<sillyslux> ajme nemogu virovat da sam slusa njemacki commentary :/
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: thx kaj si javio ja i zaboravih :)
<sillyslux> sta i ovo gotovo?
<SilverSpace> a kaj bi ti 
<SilverSpace> to trosi ko ludo :)
<sillyslux> pa mislio sam gledat kako ce ova 3 dijela sletjeti
<sillyslux> i mozda jos dan dva dashcam auta...
<CrazyLemon> pa dva dijela su sletjela
<CrazyLemon> a treči..još se nezna
<sillyslux> vec? kako nisam vidoi?
<sillyslux> mozemo slat auto na mars a nemozemo zabavljat ljude kak triba :
<SilverSpace> kam si gledao 
<SilverSpace> http://www.spacex.com/webcast
<sillyslux> pola na njemackom satelitskom tv prog, pa dalje na youtube
<sillyslux> to da
<SilverSpace> 35
<sillyslux> https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/960980119312453632
<sillyslux> totally missed that part
<sillyslux> 35?
<sillyslux> 35 000 km/h?
<SilverSpace> pih 
<SilverSpace> obrut: http://espressobin.net/
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DVYWR2IUQAAutMB?format=jpg
<SilverSpace> fino usklađeno 
<obrut> SilverSpace: mislim da bi si to mogo narucit...
<SilverSpace> obrut: zgodna stvarcica
<sillyslux> https://youtu.be/wbSwFU6tY1c?t=2263
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Falcon Heavy Test Flight @ 37:43 :: Duration: 43:10 :: Views: 339,632 uploaded by SpaceX :: 141,737 likes :: 1,544 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> vau njemacki tv se iskljucio iz prijenosa sekunde prije sljetanja tih boostera
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: jebeno sljetanje
<sillyslux> bas
<CrazyLemon> sillyslux https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBr2kKAHN6M
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Live Views of Starman :: Duration: LIVE :: Views: 6 uploaded by SpaceX :: 4,000 likes :: 7 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<CrazyLemon> eto..gledaj
<sillyslux> yay :D
<sillyslux> tooooo!!!!
<SilverSpace> jos nije lak stradao :)
<sillyslux> nekako se vrti
<sillyslux> lmao
<sillyslux> jos samo da to nije lutka nego robot, pa da malo upravlja autom...
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-07
<sillyslux> sinoc je gledalo i do 250k a sad je i <5, skoro pa ja sam gledam toj starfisha
<vileni> "Your account administrator has not granted you the right to request chargeable technical work, and your free sessions have been used for this month. Please contact someone at your company who has permission to request chargeable work."
<vileni> dobijes 1 free session za recovery servera mjesecno, u trajanju 4h
<vileni> session = vnc na neku konzolu
<vileni> ako zelis rebootati server kazu do 30min da se executa
<SilverSpace> jutr
<pav> hop hop HOP
<pav> [12:04:48] * [pav] is connecting from *@141-136-191-164.dsl.iskon.hr 141.136.191.164
<pav> omg News Bar :) - Zbog povratka Alfa Romea, u F1 se uvode bolidi s dva sjedala :-D
<SilverSpace> joj
<SilverSpace> mrzim cekanje
<SilverSpace> 11 kubika vode mjesecno trosim 
<SilverSpace> 3 clana
<sillyslux> jebote, ja prosli misec 14 sam
<sillyslux> bit ce puka cijev negdje :/
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: ma da
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i ja :)
<Mmike> 11-13 
<sillyslux> a petero vas...
<SilverSpace> Mmike: imas svoj brojac
<SilverSpace> evo ja tek tri mjeseca i sad mi racun dosta manji cca 100kn
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imam
<Mmike> dok nisam imao svoj brojac imao sam puno manji racun :D :D :D
<SilverSpace> :) da nekom bolje nekom gore
<SilverSpace> ja znam da susjeda iznad mene isto vise placa nego prije
<SilverSpace> kod njih kad god udem u kupaonu cujem da curi voda u kadi kod njih
<jelly> ja bi trebao imati 4 mjerila, 2 vertikale, topla i hladna :-|
<SilverSpace> ja imam dva 
<SilverSpace> dvije vertikale
<SilverSpace> samo hladna
<SilverSpace> mogao sam imati jedno ali nisam razmisljao kad sam kuhinju preuredivao da si odvojim za buduci spoj
<vileni> i dodje tehnicar, stavi novi router, kaze na ovom starom sa tim firmwareom ne radi bridge uopce
<vileni> sta nebi mogli szk javiti, "e ako korisnik ima zyxela provjerite koji firmware ima"
<jelly> kod nas ima popis bugova za svaku fw verziju
<sillyslux> ni jedna verzija bez baga
<jelly> si normalan
<sillyslux> :D
<jelly> pitanje je jedino koji bugovi kojem korisniku manje smetaju
<sillyslux> hah da
<jelly> oces bridge a ne smeta ti sugavi wireless na 2.4?  dobis drugi IAD
<vileni> IAD?
<jelly> novi TLA za CPE :-)
<vileni> jelly: zasto szk onda ne cita te bugove kad ih korisnik nazove? :)
<jelly> vileni: zato sto ih nitko to nije naucio
<vileni> pa samo treba skriptu napisati, kliknes bridge, kliknes zyxel taj i taj, kliknes ne radi internet
<vileni> i ovaj ti izlista sto bi moglo biti
<vileni> a ne "da li mozete pingati ruter" 2 dana
<jelly> dođi kod nas, snimi 100 najčešćih slučajeva, napiši i naplati 100kkn 
<jelly> čim si krenuo na bridge mode automatski nisi u onih 80-90% problema koje level 1 studoš pokriva :-|
<jelly> i da se ima takav ekspertni sustav, nisam siguran da bi student znao ispravno naklikati
<jelly> plus, postoje debilni policy da korisniku ne smiješ reći da ima bagavi fw čak i ak se zna uzrok
<jelly> jer postotak korisnika popizdi kaj smo im uvalili opremu za koju znamo da ne radi
<vileni> a ono, cak i razumijem sve to, ali nitko ne razumije koliko moje vrijeme kosta, i da samo zelim znati di je problem i kad ce biti rijesen, a oni samo ponavljaju "javit ce se netko za neko vrijeme"
<vileni> ono, posalju na visu razinu i jave nazad "provjerite da li korisnik moze pingati"
<vileni> really
<vileni> :D
<vileni> sta treba visa razina za to
<jelly> to se sve da riješiti tako da se digne cijena usluge 50% i onda se zaposle ljudi u SZK za stalno
<vileni> mogli su reci jednostavno, nema sanse da ce netko to danas rijesiti umjesto da trose vrijeme
<jelly> eeee, ali gle čuda svi korisnici će otić ako digneš cijenu 50% :-)
<jelly> i onda je race to the bottom
<vileni> jel barem naplacuju izlazak na teren ako je korisnik zajebo? :)
<jelly> na teren izlaze kooperanti / podizvođači u 98% slučajeva, opet, jer je imati stalno zaposlene skupo
<jelly> neće naplatiti korisniku, sva sreća, ali će možda zapisati recku u CRM da je korisnik problematičan
<jelly> cijela stvar mi se lagano zgadi
<vileni> ja im rekao da napisu da korisnik zna pingati
<jelly> tražiš chat/whatsapp/viber pa im pošalješ screenshot di se vidi da uredno pingaš i da se uredno spojiš na http://192.168.x.1/ i onda ne mogu kenjat
<jelly> jer je preko telefona po defaultu pokvareni telefon, to što ti kažeš L1 on neće doslovno prenijeti "gore" na L2 
<jelly> nego će im dati neku interpretaciju.  S tim imam cijelo vrijeme problema, pogotovo kad je korisnik tehnički kompetentan, a L1 ili business prodaja iskasapi ono što je korisnik rekao
<vileni> da, jedan je cak bio ok, sam je zakljucio da mogu pingati posto vec jesam u web administraciji rutera :)
<vileni> ali takvih vjerujem da nema puno
<jelly> *facepalm*
<jelly> plus, ovisno o provideru, neki put L1 ima jako malo podataka iz prethodnih poziva pa mora pitati ispocetka sto je grozno frustrirajuce
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-08
<SilverSpace> jutro
<Mmike> vileni, kaj si sam ruter u bridz prebacio?
<Mmike> ili?
<obrut> nego... jel tko zna gdje nabavit one zarulje na zidu ? jel to programabilno ? koji mikrokontroler ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vkyohxjdl4s&feature=youtu.be&t=101
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Vlog - My Etsy Shopping Disaster! Crochet Bikini @ 01:41 :: Duration: 04:29 :: Views: 4,360,691 uploaded by Piper Blush :: 20,502 likes :: 3,320 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> Mmike: trazio sam szk da to naprave
<Mmike> vileni, jesi uspio slozit bez zyxela? netko na fbu stavio vlanove i za voip i za internet i za telefon
<vileni> nisam
<vileni> bio sam 2 dana zbog interneta zbog szk, nisam imao vise snage isprobavati
<sillyslux> obrut, https://www.gearbest.com/led-strips/pp_749156.html
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj te pere veljača :) 
<obrut> SilverSpace: :) vrijeme za parenje :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: jesi vidio MotoE? bit ce zanimljivo
<Mmike> vileni, :
<Mmike> Internet 3967
<Mmike> Iptv 3969
<Mmike> Voip 3968
<obrut> koji provider ?
<vileni> Mmike: pricali smo o tome barem 3 puta, znam za to :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> ok :)
<Mmike> obrut, iskon
<Mmike> ht ima druge neke
<Mmike> mislim da je 100 za internet
<vileni> mozda za vikend opet probam, ali stvarno mi se neda sad
<Mmike> nemam poj ma koji su za tv/voip, ne korisstim to
<vileni> mislim da je 1500 bio voip
<obrut> imam negdje zapisano za HT :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: new kids on the block :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je to motoe 
<vileni> SilverSpace: elektricni motori :)
<vileni> kao formula E, ali zanimljivije!
<jelly> Mmike: to uopce ne izgleda kao iskon vlanovi za korisnika.  Mozda naked.
<SilverSpace> jebes baterije
<SilverSpace> samo oktani
<Mmike> jelly, dvojica koji su iskonovci su mi to potvrdili
<Mmike> jelly, jedan od njih je Zvone :) 
<obrut> e vidis, moram Zvoneta zvat na cugu
<jelly> nemam pojma koji zvone
<Mmike> jelly, direktor mreznog planiranja u iskonu :)
<Mmike> bar mu tak veli linkedin
<vileni> to nebi trebalo imati veze u kojem je modu router sad?
<vileni> jer ionako komunikacija ide preko ONT-a kojeg ne kontroliraju
<jelly> ne, to ima veze jedino sa tim u čiji DSLAM je spojen
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ozW7DtroGE
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Haha!! FUNNIEST RACE of Marc Marquez vs Dani Pedrosa of MotoGP :: Duration: 09:17 :: Views: 2,341,720 uploaded by spamsafe :: 11,722 likes :: 951 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> koja je procedura za promijeniti vrijeme na mysql serveru koji je malo odriftao u proslost?
<vileni> naravno, server je u galera clusteru
<vileni> a malo = 10 dana
<jelly> lol, 10 dana
<vileni> da, ntp se vrti kao servis, ali je odustao od toga da prati vrijeme izgleda
<jelly> sva sreca pa nemam pojma o galeri ni o mysqlu
<jelly> da nije u clusteru reko bi onak ofrlje, da pmak unaprijed obicno ne radi probleme
<jelly> pomakni ga sat vremena, vidi dal sve radi, pa ak radi onda isto tako jos 239 puta? :-)
 * jelly hides
<vileni> a mislim da nebi trebao biti neki problem posto kasni
<vileni> sva sreca pa je to 4ti node u clusteru
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ey9zqG7KDWc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Zemlja je ravna - Davor Rostuhar nije bio na Antarktiku :: Duration: 22:23 :: Views: 12,281 uploaded by Mabus Channel :: 353 likes :: 71 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<ivoks> pa ti sad reci da treba svima dati zivjeti :D
<hrvojem> ivoks, ti si uzimao stolice za ured nedavno? gdje i kako si zadovoljan?
<SilverSpace> hm zasto mi nmap -p0  ne vidi ip u mrezi a ping prolazi prema top ip i ssh radi ??
<jelly> Velinec?
<hrvojem> jelly, jel znas kako je zadovoljan :)
<jelly> znam da sam ja zadovoljan sa ovim Velincima kod nas, ali su dosta skupe i treba mijenjat svakih bar 5 godina jer se ovo ispod guzice stvrdne
<jelly> stolica jeli :-D
<SilverSpace> stolac
<jelly> stolac nema naslon
<hrvojem> koji model? 
<hrvojem> gledam ovaj model Ergo, sa dodacima je oko 2k kn, sto nije bezobrazno skup ako valja
<hrvojem> sahranio sam barem 3 stolice u 6 godina, u rasponu od 800-1000kn 
<SilverSpace> stolac bez naslona ??
<SilverSpace> jelly: ke
<SilverSpace> stolica je govno 
<SilverSpace> stolac je namjestaj
<jelly> ok, znaci sveta stolica je...? :-)
<SilverSpace> govno
<SilverSpace> :)
<sillyslux> evo macka je povratila u svoj... pjesak, govno a nije jos ni probavljeno
<ivoks> hrvojem: uhm...
<ivoks> hrvojem: ducan stolaca u sesvetama, ali imaju svakakve
<ivoks> tak da ja sam zadovoljan sa svojima
<ivoks> ali sam cekao mjesec dana isporuku iz japana
<ivoks> https://www.velinac.hr
<ivoks> https://www.velinac.hr/pojedinacni-proizvodi/murter/
<ivoks> vidi ti to :)
<ivoks> https://www.velinac.hr/pojedinacni-proizvodi/kornat/
<ivoks> ja sam uzeo ove https://www.velinac.hr/partners-products/okamura-hr/
<hrvojem> koliko je cijena za okamure?
<hrvojem> ivoks, i koji si uzeo, vidim da ima vise modela
<pav> iskonovci u gužvi, ah
<pav> #onokad čekaš povratni poziv SZK preko sat vremena
<jelly> ivoks: imamo kornat nove kao na webu, i malo starije sa fiksnim naslonima za ruke
<ivoks> jelly: i, kakve su?
<SilverSpace> grrrr
<SilverSpace> novi firmware za rpi i sad opet ne radi ono kaj sam bildal neki dan 
<jelly> ivoks: udobne i ok ako nisi previsok (preko 190-195), nakon ~3 godine se stvrdne spuzva na kojoj se sjedi pa budu malo manje udobne
<jelly> za tu cijenu su skroz ok, a za cijenu koju dobijemo otkad nas je kupio HT su izvrsne
<SilverSpace> jelly: ugradis si novu 
<jelly> guzicu ili spuzvu? :-)
<SilverSpace> spuzvu :)
<pav> #onokad nakon 3 sata čekanja nazoveš SZK, interesiraš se kad će već jednom taj povratni poziv, a agent ti kaže: Hvala vam na vašem pozviu, netko će vas povrano nazvati
<pav> smiješno.
<SilverSpace> https://funnyjunk.com/Automatic+food+stirrer/fpdvLsc/
<Hrki> bemti i fejs i net hr
<Hrki> pazi ovo, stavim neki mail
<Hrki> regam se na fejs
<Hrki> logiran i uspjesno sam nekom liku upao gore
<Hrki> jer se on rego na taj mail, a posto net.hr brise neaktivne mailove
<Hrki> slucajno sam mu mazno identitet...
<jelly> eyup
<SilverSpace> Hrki: hakeru 
<Hrki> nisam namjerno majke mi :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<Hrki> ali to je i propust fejsa
<Hrki> pa zasto dozvoljavaju reganje na mailove koji vec postoje :)
<sillyslux> Hrki, bravo, tako i ja rodaku...
<sillyslux> net.hr nije pravi mejl
<Hrki> hehe :)
<Hrki> ali za troll account je dovoljan XD
<sillyslux> nemaju niti smtp servera
<SilverSpace> kaj je to fejs
<sillyslux> da, dok ne upises nigdje nikakve osobne podatke
<sillyslux> samo probaj bilokojeprezime@net.hr pa vidi hoce li doci svakodnevni facebuk update na tu adresu
<sillyslux> sramota :(
<Hrki> pa da
<jelly> ha, i meni je (opet) istekao jelly@net.hr :-)
<sillyslux> tako lipa domena
<Hrki> ali jebote, da je fejs tako retardiran
<Hrki> pa svaki servis dok se registriras
<sillyslux> lol jelly ay sad brze...
<jelly> neko je vec uzeo
<Hrki> ti kaze da se mail vec koristi, probaj drugi mail
<sillyslux> ugh
<sillyslux> kako fejs retardiran? problem je net.hr
<jelly> bila je neka curka par godina pa joj je isteklo, pa sam sad opet imao ja 2 godine, pa sad ima netko treci :-)
<jelly> česi agresivno brišu akaunte i čiste spam
<sillyslux> salji mail, pa pitaj, mozda je ona opet
<jelly> ma neću, kaj će mi
<sillyslux>  pa... ja sam da ljudima tu svoju net.hr adresu, i reg neke druge acounte s time... :(
<pav> ha, 9-19 US$ godišnje za domenu, IMAP ili POP3 server i imaš mail adresa koliko te volja :)
<jelly> sad sam poslao password reset request pa je otišao na... neku drugu net.hr adresu :-)
<Hrki> a vidi ovo
<Hrki> ja sam imao jedan prije mail koji je u sebi imao "-"
<Hrki> istekao je
<Hrki> i sad vise nemogu to registrirat :)
<pav> jel netko dizao bind9 na free AWSu?
<sillyslux> literally quotes?! lol
<Hrki> a neki sajtovi su mu tamo
<Hrki> sillyslux: -
<Hrki> minus
<sillyslux> ah
<jelly> jebo-to@net.hr
<Hrki> blah-boh@net.hr
<Hrki> a jebo i ja
<Hrki> ali koji su kurac dozvoljavali uopce :D
<pav> bwah
<sillyslux> kaj problem
<pav> mene sad zanimaju top domene s bojama
<pav> to je sad hit
<Hrki> kaj to postoji pav? :D
<jelly> možda te samo javaskript provjerava, a možeš submitat?
<pav> yup Hrki 
<sillyslux> red.xxx
<pav> uzeo akcija.red :)
<Hrki> jelly: neide, bas kazu (servis) da je nedozvoljen char
<pav> ima i .promo .blue
<jelly> još.jeda.red
<pav> jelly: ;)
<pav> deep.blue
<sillyslux> lol
<Hrki> jebote pav
<Hrki> pa ja mislio da su zmislili domenu
<Hrki> u BOJI :)
<jelly> da
<Hrki> a ne ove .red .blue
<pav> Hrki: nisi pazio
<Hrki> reko baš da ce mi biti obojano :D
<jelly> twilight.sparkle
<pav> [19:29:31] <pav> mene sad zanimaju top domene s bojama
<Hrki> ma sve pet :)
<pav> "s" a ne "u"
<pav> "U" na čelu smo guba :p
<Hrki> e to jelly :D
<sillyslux> i sta sad, mogu prodavat domene s cijenama po volji? kao "premium domain" za $100000?
<pav> ma poprato sam i requestove, z nove top domene
<jelly> TLD je $100000
<pav> tendencija je da svaka kompanija ima svoju top level domenu
<sillyslux> a? cijela tld?
<jelly> oš .slux, platiš i imaš, da
<pav> tipa web.oracle
<pav> sillyslux: da
<sillyslux> pa dobro, recimo .xxx vec je prodano
<pav> ma dobro to...
<jelly> jebo.me/je/prodano
<sillyslux> sad neko moze reselat *.xxx
<pav>  .sony recimo
<pav> http://iskon.iskon/
<jelly> .c6puja 
<pav> ;)
<sillyslux> i.xxx svaka.xxx druga.xxx domena.xxx za.xxx drugu.xxx cijenu.xxx
<pav> da jelly, kak je sad s utf-om i domenama?
<jelly> punycode
<pav> nego imam jedno pitanje, a mogu i googlat
<pav> da probam mmike metode :)
<pav> Wifi na 5.0 GHz
<pav> kajeto?
<sillyslux> a
<jelly> nekaj kaj radi malo bolje nego 2.4
<sillyslux> ali kroz manje zidove?
<jelly> ali teže prolazi kroz zidove
<jelly> da
<pav> doša mi je router s oba, 2.4 i 5.0
<pav> kaj da poštekam uopće za wlan?
<jelly> pustiš da rade oba i veseliš se
<sillyslux> ali nemoze palit oba?
<pav> je da
<jelly> ma mora moć
<pav> i zalijevam gljivu koja mi raste iz glave :p
<pav> ma rade oba nije to problem
<sillyslux> kombuha
<jelly> onda ga gasi po noći ko ja :-)
<pav> i rade još na svakom do 3 guest SSID-a
<pav> jelly: :p
<sillyslux> sta to na ruteru?
<pav> da
<sillyslux> oni openwrt?
<pav> nisam ga zagledao još
<sillyslux> hm
<pav> Veselim se root passu za ONT još uvijek hahah
<jelly> kaj nije sad LEDE in a OpenWRT out
<pav> innbox router, wtf?
<jelly> slovenci
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj je to lede prvi put cujem 
<pav> a, tnx
<SilverSpace> pav: koji je to ruter
<pav> innbox
<jelly> aj da su konačno počeli dijeliti AC routere
<jelly> to je prije samo Optima imala, ali je ispalo da su skroz ok za cijenu
<SilverSpace> necu nis dirati kad radi :)
<Hrki> jelly: kak mislis malo bolje radi 5GHz? brze je ?
<Hrki> gusce je usmjeren signal?
<Hrki> instaliram epson drivere, ukljucim wifi na njemu, podesim staticni ip od printera i sve lijepo dela
<Hrki> odem na konfig od printera i vidim da se uredno spojil na wifi od routera, a nije me pitao za sifru
<Hrki> je moguce da je taj epsonov driver pogledal moju trenutnu konekciju i maznul password i spojil se sam ?
<obrut> ja bi ubio nekog da mi driver kopa po sistemu u potrazi za bilo cim
<Hrki> pa jel imas drukcije objasnjenje? :D kako mi zna wifi sifru a nije me pitao nist o tome, a peder se spojio :D
<obrut> mozda samo mislis da imas wifi sifru :)
<obrut> pitaj susjede :)
<pav> lol obrut 
<pav> obrut: jesi li još tamo na istoku ili si se vratio?
<obrut> vratio se
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-09
<jelly> Hrki: manje je zauzet, i moze se ostvariti veci bw (sirina kanala ide do 80 i 160MHz)
<Mmike> vileni, javio se lik na fb grupu da mu 3967 radi za pppoe
<vileni> Mmike: u kojoj je to grupi bilo
<vileni> a nasao
<Mmike> boli me glava
<Mmike> krvnicki
<Mmike> a jeo bi burgere
<Mmike> neke fine
<vileni> mene isto boli
<vileni> ali neznam sto bih jeo
<vileni> imam ti neofen na poslu ako hoces kao prilog uz hamburger
<Mmike> zgodno
<Mmike> pacemaker je glup
<Mmike> postgres je glup
<Mmike> a u kombinaciji su super glupi
<obrut> sta si napravio nesreco ? :)
<Mmike> obrut, jesi imao di pg da ga pacemaker kontrolira?
<obrut> ne :)
<Mmike> kad rebootas stroj, nece se pokrenut, jer ne postoji /var/run/postgresql/pg_statc.tmp.ovoono
<Mmike> taj direktorij napravi pg_ctlcluster, a pacemaker pokrece postgres sa pg_ctl
<obrut> ali sam poprilicno dobro isproucavao resource agenta za PG :)
<Mmike> i nisi naletio na ovaj bed?
<obrut> pa ne bas...
<Mmike> srecom je vvidic maintainer toga u debianu pa je dao par dobrih hintova :)
<Mmike> obrut, kak ne, srca mu! :) 
<Mmike> ubuntu@pg1:~$ grep -v ^# /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/postgresql.conf 
<Mmike> d /var/run/postgresql 2775 postgres postgres - -
<Mmike> d /var/log/postgresql 1775 root postgres - -
<Mmike> ubuntu@pg1:~$
<Mmike> ima ovo
<Mmike> i systemd napravi kaj treba
<Mmike> al' nema /var/run/postgresql/pgstatempfilesblatra
<Mmike> kak u ovih 1001 godinu nitko na to nije naletio!
<pav> hmm Mmike 
<pav> kako to jelly obično kaže...
<pav> Jesi li napravio bug report?
<Mmike> pav, ne samo to, i popravio sam 
<pav> jel to LTS ili recent 
<Mmike> samo imam jos dve pizdarije za popravcit
<Mmike> pa cu onda komitnit
<Mmike> danas su me natovarili k'o mazgu :/
<pav> ah, petak
<pav> "sve mora biti gotovo do petka"
<pav> i onda poslije 16:00 krene spika "dobro, ostavi to za slijedeći tjedan"
<pav> been there done that
<pav> naravno prvo ide upit "jel možda to možeš preko vikenda?"
<pav> corp. bullshitz
<pav> swadi to rade drukčije :)
<pav> swedi*
<pav> ja bih recimo ukino 5x8 raspored radong tjedna
<pav> jer to jednostavno nije humano
<pav> kao Å¡to smo se izborili za "tri osmice", vrijeme je da ih malo razbucamo
<pav> šta fali recimo malo drugačijoj distribuciji radnog vremena?
<pav> 4+6+10+10+10
<pav> ili još bolje 4+10+10+10+6
<jelly> buraz je radio 9+9+9+9+4 neko vrijeme
<pav> to je ok jelly 
<pav> ali bi ja smanjio ponedjeljak još
<pav> jer je to uvijek udarac u glavu nakon vikenda
<jelly> a mi VELIKODUSNO mozemo 8.5 + 8.5 + 8.5 + 8.5  pa puna dva sata skratit petak
<pav> mah
<jelly> buraz sad radi 36h tjedan
<pav> tako se kave se piju prva dva sata u pon a ne samo prvi sat
<jelly> da, al ti koji piju kave sat vremena ce i dalje pit kave :-)
<pav> :F
<jelly> i iskreno neki put na kavi i kad se proseces kroz firmu napravis vise korisnog nego za 5 sastanaka od 2h svaki
<pav> naravno da je tako jelly 
<pav> been there done that
<jelly> tak da... prebije se to
<pav> recimo 6.5+8+9+10+8+6.5 bi bilo ok
<pav> ups
<pav> dan viška haha
<pav> 6.5+8+11+8+6.5 bi bilo ok
<pav> BTW kak je to kod nas sa zapošljavanjem stranaca?
<pav> ivoks, znaš li ti možda?
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> jeste još je dan!
<SilverSpace> probudih se maloprije i pojeo upravo dorucak 
<SilverSpace> da nije pisalo 17:17 mislio bi da je jutro 
<jelly> što ti bi, strgan od jučer?
<SilverSpace> vec par dana me umor poslje podne stisne kaj nije vec dugo 
<SilverSpace> ko da ce me gripa maznut
<SilverSpace> ovakvu kopirku trebam zna tko :) https://s10.postimg.org/7uimaivqx/pivo.gif
<infy-> večer
<jelly> pa to je replikator iz star treka
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-10
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> 3D hm 5B  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axE-AUIrtLs
<datase> ^ YouTube :: MakerThink Knight Precision 3D Printer Unboxing! :: Duration: 19:00 :: Views: 6,856 uploaded by Naomi 'SexyCyborg' Wu :: 843 likes :: 15 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> SilverSpace: ne znam za tebe, al ja tu nisam vidio nikakav 3d printer :)
<sillyslux> ovo je dobro
<SilverSpace> obrut: :D
#ubuntu-hr 2018-02-11
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> zanimljvih amd procesora male potrošnje i vega grafike
<SilverSpace> https://www.amd.com/en-us/press-releases/Pages/ces-2018-2018jan07.aspx
<jelly-home> cijena sitnica?
<CrazyLemon> 2400G cijena oko 160USD
<jelly-home> znaci 1600kn u .hr kad jednom dođe
<jelly-home> plus ploča
<jelly-home> (plus memorija jer sad imam DDR3)
<CrazyLemon> 2200G oko 100USD
<CrazyLemon> na kraju je memorija najskuplja :D
<jelly-home> zasto sto je poskupila u zadnjih 12 mjeseci koliko
<CrazyLemon> https://cdn.pcpartpicker.com/static/forever/images/trends/trend.ram.288dimm.ddr4_3200.4x4096.a4a85317054362b49c4e7310261550f9.png
<CrazyLemon> duplo
<jelly-home> da, i 16GB mi postaje pretijesno
<SakiKnin> Imam pitanje
<SakiKnin> ali za neki drugi dan :)
<SakiKnin> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-04
<BotaniCar> Jutro ! 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: posesivan je :) Mozda je skuzil da nema execute prava
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Momcine, kakvu uredsku stolicu da kupim ? Treba mi nekaj na 130+ certificirano jer mi sin i zena nekad sjednu u krilo ( ne u isto vrijeme )
<BotaniCar> Ona IKEA Marcus je jako hvaljena ali je za manja opterecenja
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ja imam tu doma i ok je
<Mmike> nije za sjedit 8 sati dnevno u njoj, al za 3-4 sata s pauzama je skroz dobra
<BotaniCar> Mmike: uredno ustajem jednom u sat vremena, problem je to s sjedanjem u krilo, ovu stolicu koju sad imam su mi tak spigali da ispadam iz nje :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ja imam 110 kila, i dete mi sjedi u krilu cesto :)
<BotaniCar> Marcus je deklariran do 110kg, tak da mi je zao bacat novce na nekaj kaj cu strgat' za 3 dana
<BotaniCar> Mmike: moj sin ima 30 kg
<BotaniCar> *34
<Mmike> nesh strgat za tri dana, ja imam taj stolac jedno 4-5 godina
<Mmike> moj sin ima 20 kila
<Mmike> a ti nemas 100 kila
<Mmike> ili, modza...? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ugl, za tu paru nesh bolje nac. Za malo vise para nesh bolje nac. Ak osh bolje, to je 2500 kuna na dalje
<BotaniCar> vec cca godinu i pol se drzim oko 96-97, nemam 100 vec dugo
<BotaniCar> Nis, bum probao marcus, thx mmike. 
<Mmike> marcus ce ti izdrzat par godina
<Mmike> ja sam sad i za office kupio jedan
<BotaniCar> Hjoj, ne podsjecaj me, selimo ured. Imam ovaj mjesec certifikaciju, a umjesto da ucim o firminom trosku ja cu kutije nanasati 
<Mmike> jer je firma skrta platit prenasace? :)
<BotaniCar> Ne dam nekom pijanom klosaru placenom 3kkn da nosi moje dragocjenosti :) 
<BotaniCar> </predrasude>
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, ja radim u firmi od troje ljudi, kakvi prenasaci, mi si sami i snijeg cistimo :)
<BotaniCar> I bazene pred vilom si moram sam cistiti .. :( 
<SilverSpace> vec dva dana nije mi se smrzlo racunalo od kad mi je Mmike reko da stavim novi kernel 4.18
<BotaniCar> Ako zelis smrznuti racunalo ja preporucam da ga preopteretis.
<SilverSpace> nis lakse 
<SilverSpace> chrome sve pojede
<SilverSpace> u u njemu otvoris links trgovinu i sve staje 
<BotaniCar> ma jel to na onoj ryzen kanti koju si dovrsavao 6 mjeseci ? :D
<SilverSpace> Ryzen 5 2400G 
<obrut> BotaniCar: ja imam ovu, ali ta je taman za tvoju kilazu :) https://www.ikea.com/hr/hr/catalog/products/70367458/
<BotaniCar> obrut: ti ne budis povjerenje, ostavljas dojam da ti je pola kilaze u bradi :) 
<SilverSpace> oo ova ima debeu sjedalicu 
<BotaniCar> Da, guzodrz izgleda pouzdano 
<SilverSpace> ja sam dugo dugo imao ovakvu dok nije mezanizam puknuo sad imam neki jeftinjak https://www.ikea.com/hr/hr/catalog/products/40103100/
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: na koliko si kila bio kad je pukla ? Upravo smo s tom poceli raspravu.
<SilverSpace> 110 115
<SilverSpace> rijetko da sam se u to vrijeme spustio ispod 110
<BotaniCar> Hmm, si ju dugo imao ? Mmike veli da on i sin sjede na takvoj bez beda, mozda je tvoja dotrajala od zuba vremena 
<BotaniCar> Also: ima 10 godina garanciju, pucanje mehanizma nije pod garancijom ? 
<SilverSpace> pa da cca deset godina sigurno 
<SilverSpace> ak ne i visee
<SilverSpace> u biti zelezni spoj je pukao 
<BotaniCar> Da, to je dotrajalost, protiv toga nemres nista 
<SilverSpace> ali tako da se nije dao zavariti zbog nezgodnog mjesta
<SilverSpace> probali ali se rastalila plastika u mehanizmu 
<SilverSpace> a nije se to dalo rastaviti jer je bila upresana
<SilverSpace> inace te sa mrezom na naslonu jedu majice moras neku navlaku staviti gore :) 
<BotaniCar> Nemam beda s tim, radim gol :)
<SilverSpace> znaci depilacija na leđima 
<BotaniCar> Nego, jesi preselio sadrzaje s google+ silver ? 
<BotaniCar> Kamo ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jesam zipao i skinuo na racunalo 
<SilverSpace> nis znacajno osim nekih fotki 
<BotaniCar> Aha, mislio sm da si odabrao novi online dom :) Znaci, ides i ti na InstaGram :)
<SilverSpace> ne idem 
<SilverSpace> ukinut cu si internet :)
<BotaniCar> Oces, oces, jedino kad netjek pocne gigabajte trositi na pornjavu pa ti ga ISP ugasi :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Pricamo neki dan doma i pita me zena zakaj ne stavim PIN na porno kanale. Rek'o, zakaj bi to vlastitom djetetu napravio ? :) 
<obrut> bolje da gleda porno kanale na telki nego na sve ovo sto se nadje na internetu :)
<BotaniCar> Bolje da gleda gay porn nego da igra neku online igru koja ima chat :) 
<BotaniCar> Less toxic
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: e samo da ti kazem kakvu sam rakijetinu dobio unutra je Habanero Chocolate papricica ne smijes disati kad pijes 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> O lebac ti ...jedem :) 
<obrut> nikad necu zaboravit kad smo na faxu isprobavali dekodiranje satelitskog programa pomocu tv kartice :) to ono jos u analogiji radilo bez problema... cimer dofuro tv karticu, ja dofuro prijemnik, okacili se na tanjur od gazdarice kod koje smo zivjeli... a pridruzio se i docimer... i saltam ja po programima, nadjem nesto scramblano, kazem cimeru pali misko, ovaj pokrene dekodiranje kad ono gay porn, lik guzi drugog... a vidis doci
<BotaniCar> Znas onaj osjecaj kad otvoris domacu viljamovku, pa cijela soba zamirisi po kruskama ? Ovo mi zvuci potpuno suprotno :) 
<BotaniCar> obrut: fali nam teksta !!!!!!!!!
<obrut> BotaniCar: bez brige, tu je stalo :)
<BotaniCar> Nemres tako, jel se docimer izvukao iz ormara ili ? 
<SilverSpace> lol https://www.dx.com/p/usb-flash-drives-mini-cool-condom-model-memory-card-flash-disk-2605671
<jelly> ne miješati sa https://int3.cc/products/usbcondoms
<BotaniCar> 32GB stick za manje od 7 baksi ? :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: sa 256Gb chipom iz treće smjene, da
<BotaniCar> jelly: to, to :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: https://www.dx.com/p/zsuit-m29-mini-portable-metal-usb-30-flash-drive-32gb-usb-flash-memory-stick-pendrive-silver-2089958
<jelly> ovaj kupit kad neka kolegica pita imam li usb za posudit
<BotaniCar> ja jos gledam ovaj ka si ti linkao jelly , bas dopadljivo
<jelly> <tekst> USB 3.0 <slika> USB 2.0
<jelly> ko tu koga
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Ja nikog - nemam kondome ! :) 
<jelly> ja imam toliko stari paket da je vjerojatno rok istekao
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji proc imas na tom novom kompu?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, si presao na nextcloud?
<SilverSpace> Ryzen 5 2400G 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: sve budem-budem , pa nisam
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a povray?!
<Mmike> BotaniCar, mene izludi s apdejtima :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nmre se automatizirati ili se ne usudis ? 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesam tam ti je na spisku 
<jelly> jel vi te klaude držite javno dostupne ili samo iza VPN-a?
<BotaniCar> moj je potpuno otvoren
<Mmike> jelly, moj je javno dostupan
<Mmike> ssl i to, al' od svukudug
<jelly> SSL ne štiti od greške u softveru
<Mmike> SilverSpace, fakat, jesi
<Mmike> SilverSpace, thnx :)
<Mmike> jelly, a sta sad 
<obrut> jelly: ni vpn ne stiti od greske u (vpn) softveru : )
<obrut> btw. ja svoje cloud pizdarije neke imam otvorene, neke ne... ovisi o mogucoj steti :)
<BotaniCar> obrut koju metodu procjene rizika koristis ? :D
<obrut> PP/CS :)
<BotaniCar> <3
<Mmike> Neeeeeeeego, omram se pohvalit - sutra mi dolaze momci pogledat za optiku :)
<Mmike> HT, doduse, jer Iskon ne moze jos, al'i to je korak naprijed :)
<jelly> ti koji dolaze na teren su isti momci u svakom slucaju
<jelly> Mmike: a 50 dana od zahtjeva je proslo, to nije za pohvalit se
<Mmike> jelly, ma....
<Mmike> 50 dana im je trebalo da mi objasne da HT ne zeli postavljati instalaciju u zgradu za Iskon
<Mmike> i to tek kad sam slucajno Zvoneta sreo i malo porazgovarao s njim.
<jelly> lol
<Mmike> al'sam zato si narucio iskon doma!
<Mmike> rekli su 2 tjedna, pa cemo sad vidjet kak' ce to ic :D
<hrvoje> nije lako s telekomima, jelda? :-|
<BotaniCar> TIL kak se peru bitcoini https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptocurrency_tumbler 
<datase> ^ Cryptocurrency tumbler or cryptocurrency mixing service is a service offered to mix potentially identifiable or 'tainted' cryptocurrency funds with others, so as to obscure the trail back to the fund's original source. Tumblers have...
<SilverSpace> ah
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/qYKtOOtTdNs
<datase> ^ YouTube :: AMAZING! Blue Angel 6 Take off :: Duration: 00:40 :: Views: 5,021 uploaded by spencerhughes2255 :: 298 likes :: 5 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> hrvoje: radije bi se s bandicem udruzio nego s ovima
<jelly> ... da mi vec ne daju placu svaki mjesec jeli :-)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ne znam zakaj si ovo linkao, ali sjajno je :)
<jelly> #onokad zvuk clipa jer je amplituda ubila input 
<BotaniCar> Pokusao sam pustiti 4K video na nekakvoj 10 godina staroj radeonki :) Ne znam bufferira li youtube ili GPU :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nemogu prestati slusati taj zvuk preleta :)
<hrvoje> jelly: a znam, al kud baš Bandića hahaha :)
<BotaniCar> Veli frend jucer "jebate, pa ovi mladi ni ne znaju da je Zagreb ikad imao nekog drugog gradonacelnika osim Bandica" :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hrvoje> a čak ni stariji ne pamte tko je bio prije :)
<jelly> hrvoje: koga drugog iz lokalne samouprave da tjera ljude da povlace gradski dark fiber i naprave komunalni ISP
<jelly> nek uvede propis svaki put kad se raskopava cesta mora se polagat fiber :-)
<BotaniCar> Briljantno ! 
<BotaniCar> Tutnes mu bubu u uho "Krimilane, slusaj me sad dobro: kad postavis fiber, daj ga u najam ISPovima, ali ne spustaj cijenu komunalnih usluga zbog toga"
<SilverSpace> https://twitter.com/AMAZlNGNATURE/status/1092073271057698817
<SilverSpace> traktor 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne ne, napravi KrimISP
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Pa da! Jebo dark web, kupujmo domace ! 
<jelly> BotaniCar: SmartVodovod, sa fiberom
<jelly> ili fiber iz wca, drito u steker
<BotaniCar> To je to ! 
<ledeni> 🇭🇷 .weather zagreb,croatia
<ledeni> .weather zagreb,croatia
<datase> Zagreb,HR(lat,lon=45.81,15.98) - Condition: Clouds - scattered clouds. Temperature 6.0°C/43°F (6.0 to 6.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 60% Pressure at sea level: 1028hPa Visibility: 10km
<hrvoje> jelly: e da je više fibera i da je to manje komplicirano oko papirologije i sveg ostalog ... možda bi si imao zašto apgrejdati sa 100 mega na gigu doma ethernet :)))
<jelly> pa po doma imam gigu, samo na van nemam
<hrvoje> e na van i je najinteresantnije :)))
<jelly> NB-IoT https://www.computerbase.de/2019-02/deutsche-telekom-nusim-iot/ 
<obrut> jelly: HT nudi NB-IoT, ali jos nisam skuzio kako se tocno integrira
<obrut> bas sam prekjucer narucio jedan MCU koji ima podrsku za doticni pa cim stigne idem do HT-a pricat da ocem aktivirat :)
<jelly> al tarifa 25 sim-ova za semzore 199 eur, neloše 
<jelly> plus, signal svugdje di ima signala, moš stavit u šumu i alertirati kak susjed krade drva
<jelly> (ovo, nažalost, nije hipotetski slučaj)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WbblpLfKCo&t=0s&index=5&list=PLDFbn0_RyGtNS714xPpAsXr-C7eHxnW1m
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Leo Martin - Sve nase mladosti (Otpisani) - (Audio 1976) HD :: Duration: 03:34 :: Views: 14,264 uploaded by PGP RTS - Zvanični Kanal :: 119 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> pa da... HT ima neku jebenu tarifu, tipa 3 kune mjesecno za 500 byteova podataka sto je meni skroz dovoljno za neke potrebe... a 3 kune nije neka para :)
<hrvoje> hehe 500 bajtova :)) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWblpsLZ-O8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: A Mind Is Born (256 bytes) :: Duration: 02:22 :: Views: 160,679 uploaded by lftkryo :: 2,661 likes :: 17 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<obrut> upravo doso mail da mi je posiljka poslana i dobio tracking kod :) vjerojatno je za 2-3 dana doma...
<obrut> hrvoje: pa da, ak dobro zapakiras podatke, svasta se strpa u 500 bajtova i stvar je dovoljna za cijeli mjesec :)
<obrut> hmm, ispricavam se, 500 kb :)
<obrut> iako je i byteova dovoljno za neke djidje ;)
<hrvoje> 500 bajtova = 4000 bitova po 30 dana je oko 133 bitova dnevno ili oko 11 bitova na sat... pa dosta se može signalizirati i s tim :)
<obrut> pa da :) a onda kad vidis da su u igri kilobajti... podataka koliko ti srce zeli :)
<SilverSpace> ubijem se u kiselom zelju ali i ono poslije ubije mene 
<obrut> i ti ubijes sve u okolici ? :)
<SilverSpace> skoro :)
<SilverSpace> Vlasnik kanadske kripto-mjenjačnice preminuo i u grob ponio lozinku za milijune dolara
<SilverSpace> lol
<obrut> rodbina vjerojatno kopa po papiricima, biljeznicama, postitima i hard diskovima :)
<SilverSpace> 190 miliona
<SilverSpace> malo mi to smrdi lik je umro u iznenada u indiji 
<obrut> smrdi ti jer si jeo kiselo zelje i prdno :)
<jelly> jel to dobro za giht
<obrut> prdit ? ne znam, nisam pito doktoricu
<jelly> ZELJE
<jelly> kiselo
<obrut> super su ove captche... odaberi sve fotke na kojima je benzinska pumpa... a fotke ko da ih je slikala slijepa i gluhonijema baba
<obrut> otkud da ja znam na kojim fotkama je faking benzinska
<obrut> vis, nemam pojma za kiselo zelje :) nisam nigdje procito da se ne smije nit je tko spominjao
<obrut> ja ga jedem
<jelly> ja uvijek odaberem jednu krivo, neće se na mojem trudu njihov AI učit...!!
<jelly> P.S. ako AI negdje u budućnosti pročita logove, samo sam se šalio
<obrut> hahaha :)
<obrut> upravo si doso na spisak :)
<SilverSpace> statistika gdje sam najvise na netu https://i.imgur.com/y3Mq03Y.jpg
<datase> ^image/png 920x320 67.3KiB :: 2 views :: safe for work
<jelly> to ko oni futuristi kojima je (jedan od glavnih) strah(ova) da će ih AI 100% precizno simulirati i mučiti
<SilverSpace> najcesce googlam 
<jelly> ili to možda već radi?!?!?!?!
<SilverSpace> http://gis.zrinjevac.hr/
<SilverSpace> i ovi koriste osm a da to nigdje nisu naveli 
<SilverSpace> zgofno sva stabla se vide
<obrut> fak :) ima i vrsta stabla... skroz cool
<SilverSpace> da bas gledam i visnja tu u parku je upisana
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> sljedece na redu je da naprave sloj s lokacijama sisatih zena sumnjivog morala
<hrvoje> obrut: koja bi javna tvrtka bila zadužena za to? :))) (serviran zicer, samo trebaš zakucati)
<obrut> e to to :) ne znam koja firma, slozicu im ja gis aplikaciju ak treba :)
<hrvoje> ne znam, meni sad padaju na pamet neki domovi zdravlja i kakve medicinske sestre :)))
<SilverSpace> pervenjaci 
<obrut> ajde ajde, kao ne bi zavirio u tu bazu jel ima sto u susjedstvu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> vise ne bi google bio broj 1 na onom tvom grafu :)
<SilverSpace> viš netko je vec ucrtao bandicevu zicaru tj trasu
<obrut> cujem da ce zbog zicare razvalit ono djecje igraliste kod tunela :P
<SilverSpace> nisam tam bio godinama 
<SilverSpace> od kad stare zicare nema
<SilverSpace> Ruski film “T-34”
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/owurRP3koMw
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Т-34 — Трейлер (2019) :: Duration: 02:37 :: Views: 1,103,341 uploaded by iVideos :: 8,769 likes :: 1,641 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/PAZeDJUnZzk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Несокрушимый. Военный фильм. 2018г. :: Duration: 01:25:30 :: Views: 8,406,663 uploaded by Александр :: 39,274 likes :: 10,105 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> TIL: treiler se veli treiler na ruskom
<SilverSpace> svakakvih idiota ima sad me lik nazove sa nekog besplatnog broja i pita kako ste danas gospodine
<obrut> pa jesi mu reko da si se najeo kiselog zelja i da ti se prdi cijeli dan ? :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: jesi li ti kad ovdje neke polcice radi https://jlcpcb.com/
<obrut> SilverSpace: nisam, al znam jednog koji je... 
<jelly> neko testirao 12TB hitači diskove i md raid, Iustin Pop: HGST HUH721212ALN600 https://k1024.org/posts/2019/2019-02-03-HGST-HUH721212ALN600/
<obrut> ovo da su enkriptirani na hdd levelu je skroz ok.. :) jedino, da se nesto ne sjebe s firmwareom pa ostanes bez podataka :)
<obrut> ai 12 TB nije lose... mozda bi stale moje pizdarije od doma :)
<jelly> cnema ih kod nas, samo senetic, 3200kn komad
<jelly> also neloše za 7200rpm hdd: 200 iops
<SilverSpace> puf
<Mmike> jelly, ti trosis nfs4 gdje?
<Mmike> kak napravim nfsv4 export? Sto god da napravim, na klijentu kad opizdim nffstat -m, dobijem vers=3
<Mmike> program 100003 version 4 is not available
<Mmike> pa mrvu ti krusnu
<Mmike> skuzio
<Mmike> kad mountam, ne smijem path napisati, nego mountam /
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-05
<jelly> ne, nemam pojma o nfs v4
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<BotaniCar> 97% sam zapunio inodeove \o/
<jelly> optimalno
<BotaniCar> Hoce mi pocistiti sav /proc ako unistim sve zero-lenght fajleke iz orbite ? :) 
<jelly> da li /proc postoji ako je hardverska platforma sublimirana u plin ili plazmu?
<BotaniCar> Ha, obrisao 2 stara kelnera i inode usage pao na 44% .. pa koji kua ?! 
<SilverSpace> jutr
<jelly> volt.ws -- 86KB chat client... steta sto je vaporware
<BotaniCar> Zgodno izgleda, si ziher da ne bu nikaj od toga jelly  ? 
<jelly> ne, al...
<jelly> "download soon"
<SilverSpace> kupio ssd i nakon 5 godina i tri racunala ubuntu frisko instaliran 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi stavio cosmic? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lts
<jelly> koji je cosmic?
<SilverSpace> 18.10
<SilverSpace> https://twitter.com/crash_motogp/status/1091203280653320193
<SilverSpace> ovo bolje zvuci od onih kosilica f1
<SilverSpace> Mmike: na 18.04 mi radi unity pa njega stavim  
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nema unityja mislim od 17.04
<Mmike> ili od 17.10
<Mmike> ovo kaj imas je gnome3 koji izgleda k'o unity
<Mmike> imas to isto i na 18.10
<SilverSpace> ne ima unity mozes ga istaliati
<SilverSpace> gnome mi je bezveze
<jelly> a xfce?
<SilverSpace> jelly: naviko na unity pa mi se ne da nista drugo 
<SilverSpace> fali mi u gnome stari workspace
<SilverSpace> ovaj mi je bezveze
<jelly> xfce ima slične workspaceove
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak si instalirao unity?
<Mmike> jelly,  a MATE
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> meni mate skroz kul, xfce mi nekak, potrgan, nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sudo apt install ubuntu-unity-desktop
<Mmike> SilverSpace, uh, to je stari neodrzavani ruzni... :)
<SilverSpace> ali radi 
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> valjda :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> iskon i ht debili
<Mmike> zove me lik pred par dana da ce doc instalirat internet
<Mmike> kaze 'mi smo od HTa'
<Mmike> reko, jebeno
<Mmike> sad dodje lik, eto nas, veli
<Mmike> reko ok
<Mmike> dodjem u haustor, nema nikog
<Mmike> zovem nazad, veli on, pa na adresi smo
<Mmike> reko, kojoj? veli on 'antuna soljana 9'
<Mmike> reko ne, 'gustava krkleca 9'
<Mmike> veli on, ne , meni pise antuna soljana
<Mmike> reko, jeste vi iskon ili HT
<Mmike> HT veli on, nemamo mi veze s iskonom
<Mmike> reko, onda gustava krkleca
<Mmike> veli on, ne, pise mi tu 'splivalo d.o.o, antuna soljana'
<Mmike> reko, onda ste od iskona
<Mmike> veli on 'aha, jesmo'
<Mmike> pa pucat :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<obrut> haha :)
<BotaniCar> http://www.kur.ac/ # samo kazem.
<jelly> Mmike: sta zna dete za koju firmu radi, ono uzme i instalira
<Mmike> jelly, thnx :)
<Mmike> jelly, proradilo :)
<Mmike> vileni, radi sve :) s mikrotikom :)
<Mmike> ok, sad idem na zasluzeni rucak
<obrut> Mmike: de tu pricu stavi negdje na web da mogu podijelit s drugima :)
<jelly> Mmike: kaj imas samo dejtu?
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<Mmike> samo intergent, nista telefon, nista tevelizija
<Mmike> vileni, oni vlantagovi su ok
<jelly> ti vlan tagovi su ok samo za iskon ftth.naked tip usluge.
<jelly> (dakle iskonove usluge preko HT optike)
<jelly> (i to ne gigabitne optike "najnovije generacije" jer je to terastream, a HT jos ne daje terastream nikome drugome AFAIK)
<obrut> Mmike: ovo sto je trajalo 50 dana ? ceko si Iskon da ti uvedu optiku pa je ispalo da ne moze ?
<jelly> obrut: ma jok, ovo je na drugoj lokaciji di je vec imao optiku samo je preswitchao optiku sa HT na Iskon
<jelly> obrut: u uredu i dalje nema nista 
<obrut> aha :)
<jelly> Mmike: sad razmisljam da budes bezobrazan, uvedes HT u zgradu, pa ak HT nama javi da je dostupno i za iskon, raskines sa HT-om i uzmes iskon ;-D
<jelly> obrut: nije da ne može, neg neće, izgleda
<obrut> kad vec spominjes ovo "uvedes HT u zgradu"... kak se to radi ? :)
<obrut> ja bi ih uveo uz zgradu... dobim terastream bez problema :)
<jelly> uzmes uslugu od njih, onda oni uvedu
<obrut> pa kak da uzmem kad kazu "usluga nije dostupna na lokaciji" ? :)
<jelly> nikak, mora biti dostupna prvo :-D
<obrut> pa uvedeno u zgradu meni zvuci kao dostupno :P
<jelly> e sad.  NAVODNO HT stavi da je dostupna za HT čak i ako nisu još ušli u zgradu nego samo imaju ispred
<obrut> to nesto frisko ? :)
<jelly> to zaključujem po trenutnom stanju za Majkovu lokaciju za ured G. Krkleca 9
<jelly> jer tamo još nisu "ušli" nego je on prvi, a kao dostupno
<obrut> super mi je, za provjeru dostupnosti unesite telefonski broj, ja upisem... e pa ne mozemo, upisi adresu... da nemam njihovu telefonsku liniju, ne bi nis reko :P
<obrut> evo, i dalje kazu da nisu :P
<obrut> da zgrada ima 3 kata i 6 stanova, ne bi nis reko... al zgrada ima 14 katova, milju stanova, zgrada koja je fizicki naslonjena na moju ima optiku
<obrut> vidim  ja da cu morat provlacit kabele do susjedne zgrade
<jelly> di... kak upišeš adresu ak nemaš broj?
<jelly> ja to nemrem nać na javnom webu
<obrut> pa upisem broj pa mi ovaj javi nemore, upisi adresu... i onda ekipa jos oce da upisem ime i prezime... e pa necu, mogli ste provjerit po broju koji sam prije upiso
<jelly> ne smiju povuć ime i prezime, nisi dao privolu :-)
<obrut> dakle, tu sam upiso broj... https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/max-paketi/optika
<jelly> ali ja nemam broj! :-D
<obrut> a ispod toga imas link "provjera po adresi"
<jelly> nemam ispod "provjera po adresi"
<jelly> idem upisati 012345678
<BotaniCar> ja imam
<obrut> onda ti ne valja browser :P
<jelly> doduše imam aktivno bar 2 adblockera :-)
<jelly> i njemačku ip adresu
<BotaniCar> bar jedan od njih dobro radi 
<jelly> ma radi predobro
<BotaniCar> obrut: da mi te bilo vidjeti kad si usao u marketing i viknuo "imam vam dobro ime za uslugu, turbo, to mi je i nick na IRCu" :) Aplauz i obligatorni TA-DAM-DUSH 
<obrut> pa da mi je turbo nick zna dosta zaposlenih u HT-u :)
<jelly> ali niko ne zna ko je obrut 
<BotaniCar> velim, ne zove se usluga tako bez vraga :) 
<BotaniCar> http://speedtest.ht.hr/ !! Whaaat , a ja tamo onaj ooklin koristim :) 
<obrut> bas radim s HT-om neki projektic, a drugu stranu price radi neka firma iz Mostara ili otkud vec, i odma prvi sastanak, predstavlja nas zenska iz HT-a... bla bla ime i prezime, ali zovite ga turbo :)
<BotaniCar> Ti si sam svoj brend ! :) 
<SilverSpace> eh da smo mi ovakve mixere imali kad smo radili tulume :) http://bit.ly/2DaHfn4
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: na tulume se islo pit' i probat' nekaj ubosti, ako se dobro sjecam :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: kazes, ak si sto mixao, bio je to pelin i piva :)
<BotaniCar>  Taknekak :) 
<obrut> a probat nekaj ubosti je uvijek zavrsilo na probanju :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nisi pio ak si mislio ubost 
<obrut> cuvo se metak za sljedeci put :)
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahahahaha
<BotaniCar> Ispalio sam metak u WC :) 
<SilverSpace> tak nekak 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> usb spreman 
<SilverSpace> sad treba samo ugraditi ssd
<SilverSpace> a tak mi se ne da
<BotaniCar> Pusti za sutra, cuvaj posao 
<SilverSpace> lol a tak vi to radite na poslu :)
<BotaniCar> Ma ne, citao sam nesto da je za ocvale peMzice jako vazno da imaju osjecaj svrhe, pa eto :) 
<SilverSpace> trebao sam kupiti neki m.2 li svi su skupi a ovi jeftini spori 
<BotaniCar> Nemam osobnih iskustava s M2, kaj nije i najsporiji brutalno brz ? 
<SilverSpace> ne 
<SilverSpace> imas ovih jeftinih koji isto ko i ssd brzinom citanja jedino kaj i tako sto citaju isto i zapisuju sto nije slucaj kod ssd
<SilverSpace> [MB/s] 545
<BotaniCar> https://www.facebook.com/myvideovr/videos/761801237531768/ # ovi njemacki vojnici ... 
<SilverSpace> ovakav bi mi trebao da si traktor za vrt slozim :)
<SilverSpace> bas sad gledam ni u njemackoj nisu ssd jeftiniji tu je cijena negdje u desetak kuna
<BotaniCar> samo znam da mi je MBO tako stara da nema M2 utor i ja tih briga nemam 
<SilverSpace> kod mene dva m.2 utora
<SilverSpace> plus 6 sata
<SilverSpace> isti disk u linksu jeftiniji nego u njemackoj 5kn
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Vraga je isti, to ti je k'o s deterdzentima i nutellom, stari moj :) Njemacko je bolje :)
<hrvoje> sad su im kao to zakonom zabranili, samo baš me zanima hoće li se itko toga pridržavati :)
<BotaniCar> Ako ce provjeravati, onda hoce :)
<Mmike> HTova sluzba za korisnike
<Mmike> nemres nit uslugu kupit od njih
<Mmike> uzas
<jelly> sluzba protivu korisnika
<Mmike> znaci, onaj zahtjev sto sam pred 7-10 dana dao HTju, nakon sto mi je Iskon rekao da nemre - je stsorniran
<Mmike> nitko ne zna zasto :)
<Mmike> onda sam sad trazio novi zahtjev
<Mmike> 30 minuta pricam sa zenom i veli ona na kraju 'ok, znaci DSL'
<Mmike> reko, 'ne, optika!'
<Mmike> veli ona 'aha, optika na bakru'
<Mmike> reko 'ne, OPTIKA, necu bakar, ne spominjete bakar'
<Mmike> veli ona 'al ovo su vam cijene za bakar'
<Mmike> al reko 'optika'
<Mmike> i tak
<jelly> Mmike: storniran je zato da neko ne bi imao loš KPI
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> jelly, valjda - netko mi je skroz krive cijene dao
<Mmike> ono, prave cijene su duplo vece
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak je iskon tak jeftin
<jelly> Mmike: šta znači optika na bakru?!
<Mmike> jelly, nist :0 k'o da ona zna sto je bakar a sto je optika
<jelly> mi se ovdje bavimo s kolegama koji ne znaju kaj je DNS
<jelly> alo radiš u ISP-u
<jelly> nope
<jelly> ok za ovog koji radi u nabavi, ni ja ne znam ništa o viličarima
<obrut> onaj u nabavi zna o vilicarima ? :)
<obrut> vjerojatno iz jubito filmica: ono malo vozilo sto se prevrne kad nesto istovara i onda se sve razbije :)
<jelly> obrut: isto koliko i o dns-u
<hrvoje> to su sve djeca, studenti, dobar dio ih nije nikad vidjelo paricu
<hrvoje> a kad spomeneš optiku misle da pričaš o naočalama
<jelly> nemreš mi bit system architect a ne znati kaj je dns
<jelly> al nije sve loše, od dvoje koji su došli pitati, jedno je skužilo brzo a drugo za 10 minuta
<hrvoje> ah ti arhitekti :)))
<obrut> ijao
<obrut> ja sam mislio da ja ne znam
<hrvoje> to tak uvijek bude, ja isto znam u koliko stvari imam rupe u znanju, ali kaj se sve bavi IT-jem ... da grade kuće rušila bi se svaka druga :)
<jelly> poslao sam Å¡efu link na wikipediju za ovog iz nabave, ali ne en.wikipedia.org nego simple.wikipedia.org
<jelly> +++ATH0
<obrut> treba napravit retart.wikipedia.org i gore stavljat crteze :)
<obrut> s/retart/retard/
<jelly> to je simple
<jelly> "jel mozete pojasniti sto je taj Domain Name System i cemu sluzi, znam da ce me to pitat"
<obrut> sistem za pretvaranje slova u brojke :)
<sillyslux> ascii?
<SilverSpace> odoh složit disk 
<SilverSpace> baj baj
<jelly> <Mithrandir> TIL the ::<> operator in Rust is called the turbofish.
<obrut> nist, vrijeme je za naucit rust :)
<jelly> https://turbo.fish/
<obrut> nema zene doma pa pustam Zappu... susjedi ce me obozavat
<jelly> Franci Blaskovic mi je uvijek bio pulezanski ekvivalent Zappe nekako
<jelly> i z brkovi i s glazbom
<SilverSpace> ah sranje nece podic sa usba ubuntu da bi ga istalirao ugasi monitor 
<SilverSpace> odbija se instalirati :)
<SilverSpace> ha izgleda da ga hebe sata kabel 
<SilverSpace> ovo je ludo 
<SilverSpace> frisko instalirani ubuntu na drugom racunalu isto ne radi iz gruba ode u mrak zgasi monitor
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-06
<BotaniCar> Morgen
<phd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYkwZrNxMdk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Morgen by Ivo Robic 1959 :: Duration: 02:32 :: Views: 22,211 uploaded by jukejointjohnny48 :: 91 likes :: 3 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> jutr
<Mmike> https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/writing-secure-shell-scripts
<BotaniCar> Use SElinux and don't run them as root. KTHXBYE
<SilverSpace> ovak me jos nije ubuntu hebo 
<SilverSpace> nece se instalirati
<Mmike> Iskonchek radi k'o HTjchek :)
<BotaniCar> Imate nekog tko radi/pakira teme za wordpress ? 
<hrvoje> Mmike: ak ti treba provjerit nekaj po adresi za dostupnost, javi :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, kaj? :)
<SilverSpace> i tak  18.10 morao instalirati
<SilverSpace> ruzni gnome 
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo da mi u novoj instalaciji 18.04 ne radi tipkovnica 
<SilverSpace> za sad u 18.10 radi sve osim BT
<hrvoje> Mmike: krivo shvatio, Iskoncheck si napisao ... mislio sam check kao provjera dostupnosti :)
<hrvoje> ne radi mi mozak ujutro (a nekad ni popodne)
<SilverSpace> zamjeni ga ili upgredaj :)
<hrvoje> a napisao sam apt-get upgrade pa mi je rekao error writing to /dev/mozak :)
<BotaniCar> Meni se 'zak nalazi na /dev/urandom , probaj tamo :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: jel bolje uranom ili zero ? :)
<BotaniCar> Random plx :) Nemrem reci da mi je glava bas prazna, autonomni sustavi omogucavaju da disem i to, ali ovaj dio koji se bavi razmisljanjem je dosta kaotican :) 
<obrut> ti bar imas dio za razmisljanje :)
<BotaniCar> Mozda bi bilo optimalnije da nemam i furam instinkte :)
<obrut> pa da... ovo samo unosi pomutnju u bitove :)
<BotaniCar> Uvijek bude brze kad izrezes sloj kompleksnosti van :)
<Mmike> obrut, si kad trosio/radio/koristio/projektirao nesto vezano uz https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enterprise_service_bus ?
<datase> ^ An enterprise service bus implements a communication system between mutually interacting software applications in a service-oriented architecture. It implements a software architecture as depicted in the picture.
<obrut> Mmike: ako pod tim NE mislis na MQ-ove (active/rabbit/hornet/...) koje redovito koristim nego na stvari poput apache camel-a ili ... sjetit cu se kak se zove... onda jesam nesto sitno... ali uvijek sam bio klijent i dobio sam sta trebam slat
<obrut> a ovo sto se ne mogu sjetit kak se zove... ee tibco :)
<Mmike> obrut, nisi nikad slagao neki a-la Camel, ili WSOS2, ili sto vec?
<obrut> nisam slagao, samo se kacio
<obrut> slagao sam activemq, rabbitmq i slicne
<Mmike> ack
<obrut> razmisljao sam o camelu za nesto, a onda sam otisao iz te kompanije :)
<BotaniCar> Ja redovno trgam activeMQ
<Mmike> obrut, a brijes da taj ESB ima smisla danas, ja sam uvijek brijao da je to arhaicna tehnologija iz ranih 2000tih
<Mmike> danas su brija mikroservisi i ine djdidje po tome
<obrut> ja ESB vidim kao wrapper mikroservisa oko MQ-a :)
<jelly> Mmike: sve te poruke moraju nekak doć do mikroservisa
<Mmike> taj ESB je neka ogromna specifikacija
<Mmike> MQ je trivijalan
<Mmike> jel' ima koja alternativa za ESB?
<Mmike> koji kufer je ocpe taj ESB :D
<jelly> to je marketspeak
<BotaniCar> Vecinom specka :) 
<obrut> Mmike: to je u pravilu koncept... alternativa je da smislis nesto svoje
<jelly> pa tamo pise da je to "koncept" a da su implementacije razne
<jelly> what he said
<obrut> sve to mozes napravit sa MQ-om i svojim vlastitim komponentama koje ce pretvarati stvari iz jednog oblika u drugi
<Mmike> obrut, zash bi onda koristio ESB, poput tog Cameala ili cega vec?
<obrut> zato sto uz njega dobijes neki framework da ti bude lakse to implementirat
<Mmike> obrut, a, bil' znao pitat koga za preporuku koji opensors ESB drekec uzeti?
<obrut> padaju mi na pamet dvije osobe... mogu probat pingut... inace uvijek smo radili s komercijalnima jer takve djidje uglavnom koriste vece firme...
<jelly> mi smo jednom davno davno imali developer team koji je napravio svoj ESB
<Mmike> obrut, aj pingni, a i pitaj dal' bi htjeli popit pivu i porazgovarat o mogucnom angazmanu
<Mmike> ovih par koje znam da bi mogli znat su mi ri rekli, doslovno 'odjebi s time, mrsh' :)
<SilverSpace> pih koliko muke 
<jelly> ajmo, ako se otopi 14000 kubičnih kilometara leda, koliko će se dići razina mora?
<SilverSpace> mislis da ce se dic
<jelly> ne da mislim, nego imamo problem
<jelly> matematički problem
<jelly> al ajd, http://www.antarcticglaciers.org/glaciers-and-climate/estimating-glacier-contribution-to-sea-level-rise/ veli za 1mm porasta treba 394.67 km3 leda 
<jelly> što znači da je ovo 4cm
<obrut> srecom pa je antarkticki zid dovoljno visok da se voda ne prelije preko
<dboto> Mmike: ESB je samo generički naziv za servisni sloj kod servisno orijentiranih arhitektura. Termin koji korporativni management koristi kada prodaje "enterprise bull sjit". Jednostavno to u praksi označav servise koje više aplikacija može koristiti neovisno o tehnologiji u kojoj su pisane i aplikacije i servisi.
<jelly> SilverSpace: našli su rupu di vele da se toliko već otopilo
<sillyslux> kako ono, za siguran ssh, ima fail2ban is mozda nesto za pokucanje da se otvori port, je li?
<jelly> ma vpn si složi, kakav port knocking
<jelly> (also, nemam pojma što je najljepše za port knocking :-)
<Mmike> dboto, al' ima sva sila ESB 'servera' ili drekova koje instaliras i onda svoje appove kacis na to
<sillyslux> hm, odma na openvpn znaci
<sillyslux> jel tko izgubio svoj usb sa slikama?
<sillyslux> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-47135528
<sillyslux> Mmike, ti se ono vozis s kajakima?
<Mmike> sillyslux, ne bas
<Mmike> sillyslux, to je ivoks, on je kayak-man
<sillyslux> onda turbo?
<sillyslux> ahh
<jelly> sillyslux: foka je lajkala sve slike i videe
<sillyslux> lolwat?
<sillyslux> foka?
<jelly> tuljan. foka. 
<sillyslux> nis mi to ne kaze :(
<jelly> tuljani ili foke (Phocidae), por. sisavaca iz reda perajara (Pinnipedia) prilagođena životu u vodi
<sillyslux> If they’re yours and you want the USB stick back, it comes with a price. The leopard seal researchers would like some more leopard seal scat please.
<sillyslux> http://www.leopardseals.org/scat-poo-collection/
<jelly> leopard seal nije leopard nego tuljan (foka), jelte
<sillyslux> ah
<jelly> a nije ni pripadnik elitne SEAL postrojbe Leopardi
<sillyslux> i nista od apela
<Mmike> SilverSpace, minecraft je cijeli u Javi?
<Mmike> ili?
<jelly> kaj nije samo server u javi a klijent native
<SilverSpace> fa
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da
<SilverSpace> moram neki mikrofon bolji kupiti 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a kak jak stroj trebaq za to?
<Mmike> jelly, izgflda da ne
<jelly> samo ti treba java kompajler :-)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma ne treba jak 
<SilverSpace> samo ti treba para 
<SilverSpace> 200kn je :)
<SilverSpace> od kad ga kupio microsoft
<obrut> sillyslux: kajakarim i ja, ali ne za pare, samo za gust :)
<sillyslux> eh bravo, jesi izgubio usb?
<obrut> nisam :)
<obrut> stvari su obicno u nepropusnim ruksacima vezanim za kajak, ali ne vjerujem da sam ikad i furo usb stick sa sobom :)
<obrut> ono kad imas custom bazu i zanima te kako napravit nesto nad kolonom i guglas kako to napravit i prvi hit da primjer s kolonom koja se zove tocno kao i tvoja :P
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-07
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> kad ti nesto prestane raditi a ne znas zasto, lud sam vec
<obrut> nesto krivo radis vjerojatno :)
<jelly> kaj je s ovim botovima opet
<SilverSpace> obrut: rijesio google :)
<SilverSpace> nisam jedini majstor kvaris ... srecom :)
<Mmike> O, iskon.
<Mmike> Nemres slat mail preko porta 25 :)
<jelly> već 10-15 godina
<jelly> imaš 587 i 465, koji služe za slanje
<jelly> 25 je za transport između mail servera, nije za end usera
<hrvoje> Nitko ti nigdje ne da port 25, spameri su sve pokvarili :)
<jelly> da, ako imaš statičku ip adresu i biznis uslugu
<jelly> ali jeftinije je uzeti VPS bilo gdje nego od .hr providera tražit statičku IP alokaciju
<hrvoje> yep ... i mora ti se posrećiti da onaj prije tebe nije završio po blacklistama :)
<phd> Mmike: kad ćemo? ;)
<hrvoje> (na vpsu)
<Mmike> jelly, ma znam, al' me iznenadilo
<Mmike> iskon je jedini koji to blokira, koliko znam
<Mmike> al' da, zakaj ne koristim 587 je beyond me :)
<Mmike> hm, pa na laptopima i koristim 587
<Mmike> to samo od doma ne koristim, jer HT ne bloksa 25 :)
<jelly> oni još nisu došli do best practice dokumenta iz 2005
<jelly> pardon 2007 https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5068
<jelly> ima i noviji iz 2018 gdje su direkt-SSL servisi opet preporučen i bolji i ljepši od STARTTLS servisa kao 587 koji su do sad bili bolji i ljepši i preporučeniji
<Mmike> phd na bffu sam danas
<SilverSpace> ah
<obrut> ne sjecam se koliko godina je proslo otkako smo i glavni mail admin i kasnije ja objasnjavali zasto ne davat korisnicima drito 25 (iako ga ja sam koristim :) ) i ne, nema sanse to promijenit... a to nisu dali strucnjaci iz marketinga :P
<SilverSpace> ja mislio novinari 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> obrut: mi smo to rijesili efikasno: testna zabrana je direktno utjecala na smanjenje broja poziva prema korisnickoj
<jelly> na žalost još imam dopušteno neautorizirano slanje za naše korisnike na port 25 na providerov smarthost.  To isto treba ugasit
<jelly> nemaš mail server, nemaš što pričat na port 25
<SilverSpace> prije vise od mjesec dana sam si prebacio na drugu tipku na tipkovnici shortcuts i jos uvijek lupam po staroj 
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY93dRoG6-Q > ne hvala.  čekao sam crtić u 19.15 cijeli dan  (kako obijasnit mojoj kćerci sa 10 crtanih kanala) i onda ovaj papak.  htio sam kojota ili tom&jerry!!!﻿
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Djeco Ivica se zovem :: Duration: 00:14 :: Views: 76,848 uploaded by ToninhoHR :: 236 likes :: 5 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> a jos bolje kad su ga otkazali
<vileni> gledas sat i vidis da nece stici prije dnevnika
<obrut> mene su ko klinca od milja zvali Ivica pa mi je taj crtic bio dosta poseban :) cak je jedan komsija uvijek pjevao to kad me sreo :)
<SilverSpace> nisam do sad znao da se i ovako moze deb paket instalirati sudo apt install ./paket.deb
<Mmike> I tak
<Mmike> otkazali smo HT doma danas :)
<hrvoje> i kaj si uzeo, optiku na kraju ili vdsl?
<Mmike> hrvoje, to k'o da me pitas jesam jeo sniclu ili sojine popecke :)
<Mmike> hrvoje, uzeo sam optiku iskon, dosli HTovci instalirat, rekli da nemrem imat odjednom obje usluge, i samo su na HTov opticki kabl ustekali novi ONT (prije sam imao TP Linkov neki, sad imam neki RAISECOM)
<Mmike> i osli
<Mmike> smijesno je da su to ista dva lika koja su mi tu pred 2-3 godine dosli instalirat HT optiku :D
<Mmike> PID_ERR replay-window backtrack occurred 
<Mmike> to mi openvpn javlja
<Mmike> od kad sam presel na iskona
<hrvoje> Mmike, i ja bi šniclu ali me tjeraju da životarim na soji :))) vidi kakva ti je ruta do openvpn servera, jesu latency i jitter konstantntni i ok?
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-08
<Mmike> hrvoje, moj VPN 'provider' ima oko 100njak endpointa svukud, probao sam ih 20ak, i svi kenjaju
<Mmike> jel' moguce da Iskon to nekako filtriruje?
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> dobrodobas
<hrvoje> Mmike: ne vjerujem, probaj drugi endpoint neki pa vidi jel logira istu poruku... nema filtriranja barem koliko sam upoznat
<dodobas> Meeeeeeeeee-miketalo :)
<jelly> Mmike: možda ima problema sa MTU, pMTUd često ne radi dobro.  Koji vpn protokol i provider?
<Mmike> dodobas, oyyoyoyoyy
<Mmike> hrvoje, na svim endpointima koji sam probao isto - canonicalov vpn radi ok
<Mmike> budem probao neki drugi VPN uzet, ili slozit svoj na nekom lowenboxu
<Mmike> prek vikenda
<Mmike> jelly, pa, probavao sam pingat sa -M do, i ping prodje tek kad je paket 1370 bajti
<Mmike> pa sam citao negdje da mssfix u openvpnu namjestim na 1370-40, sto mi dodje 1330
<Mmike> al' ista stvar
<Mmike> znaci, wget kad potegnem kroz vpn (skidam ubuntu iso image, recimo), to radi
<Mmike> al' ka pokrenem skidanje iso imagea kroz rtorrent, radi 20-30 sekundi, i onda stane na 10-20 sekundi
<Mmike> i tak stalno
<Mmike> a u logu one greske koje sam pejstao, al' se greske ne poklapaju s vremenima kad download stane
<Mmike> na HTju je to radilo sve normalno
<jelly> koji router imas, svoj mikrotik spojen na ont?
<jelly> vpn ti setupira defaultnu rutu, tako da sav rtorrent promet prolazi kroz vpn?
<Mmike> jelly, yup, svoj mikrotik, spojen na onaj Iskonov Raisecom
<Mmike> jelly, vpn vrtim u kontejneru, i da, sav promet prolazi kroz vpn (osim za localni apt-cacher, kojem sam na ruke nagurao rutu preko 10.3.0.1, sto je lxcbr0, ostalo ide kroz ppp0)
<Mmike> tj, pvpnblabla, od vpna
<Mmike> i wget isto stane
<hrvoje> Mmike: ajd okreni openvpn na TCP za probu
<Mmike> hrvoje, yup, ista stvar, samo sto radi malcice sporije (dok radi)
<hrvoje> probaj povećati replay-window parametar, poduplaj
<Mmike> hrvoje, kol'ki je default, nemam to namjesteno opce
<Mmike> hrvoje, povecao na 128 pa na 512
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet
<Mmike> greske i dalje u logu
<Mmike> yup, ista stvar
<jelly> Mmike: koji je to username?
<jelly> Mmike: lakše je debugirat kad je spojen naš router, ako bude trebalo gnjavim da spojiš innbox nazad, ne treba za sad
<jelly> (našao username)
<jelly> Mmike: jel moeš sad probat pita kolega
<jelly> Mmike: samo nemoj prekidati postojeći ppp
<hbogner> jel to Mmike dobio optiku???
<hrvoje> izgleda, ja ljubomoran unatoč problemima sa openvpnom :)
<obrut> kazes, i ja bi optiku makar s openpvn problemima :)
<jelly-home> hbogner: vec je imao optiku doma, sad ce jos dobit i u uredu
<hbogner> jelly-home, znam to, i znam koliko mu je ured udaljen od doma, mogao je sam povuci jedan vod između ta dva mjesta :)
<hbogner> ima drveca izmedju pa je mogao po njemu objesit kablovinje :)
<jelly-home> a doma je presao sa ht optike na _totalno_ drukciju iskon optiku
<hbogner> e to nisam znao
<jelly-home> nemrem ti opisati koliko je drukcija
<jelly-home> drugi vlan
<hbogner> nego dajte meni u firmi sredite optiku
<jelly-home> na kojoj adresi
<jelly-home> skola u novom zg di odrzavam server u fushu je dobila gigabit jucer
<jelly-home> provider: btnet!
<hbogner> prije nekoliko godina ekipa trazila lovu za ukopat vod i to bili spremni platit, ali su trazili X tisuća kuna mjesečno za 10 mega vod
<hbogner> jelly-home, splitska 26, 47000 karlovac
<hbogner> nema dostuipno na adresi, treba prvo ukopat vodove
<hrvoje> eh, a meni su moji dragi kolege rekli da bolje da se preselim jer do tad nikad ne bum videl optiku :)
<jelly-home> ma treba se urotit z Bandićem nema druge
<jelly-home> optika uber alles
<Mmike> jelly, sorry, jebiga, nisam vidio :) 
<Mmike> jelly, mogu probat sad
<jelly> robajp
<Mmike> jelly, isto: http://jebo.me/pas/4v
<Mmike> doduse, za sad torrentira
<jelly> lako za greske u logu, bitno jel se primijeti u stucanju prijenosa
<Mmike> za sad radi
<Mmike> jelly, jos radi
<Mmike> cek da probam nesto 'ozbiljnije' sto nije ubuntu CD
<jelly> kolega iz networkinga je napravio nest ali ne znam sto
<Mmike> jelly, cini se da radi
<Mmike> jelly, reci kolegi da je super i da kad cemo napivo
<jelly> :-)
<Mmike> za sad radi
<Mmike> spornjikavo, doduse, imam 3-4MB/sec max, al' to je vjerojatno do endpointa
<Mmike> bude mse malo veceras jos s time igrao
<Mmike> Preostala glavnica:	0,00 EUR	0,00 HRK
<Mmike> Broj preostalih rata:	0
<jelly> \o/
<hrvoje> Mmike: to je za napit se od sreće :)))
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-09
<Mmike> hrvoje, kojo? :D
<Mmike> multiclient moram slozit, ovo nema smisla vise :D
<Mmike> jelly, jel mora ONT bit skonfiguriran od strane operatera?
<Mmike> odnosno, dal' bi mi HTovski ont radio sa iskonovim user/passwordom?
<hrvoje> Mmike: pa prvo da si otplatio za što god si imao kredit, a i da dobijem optiku isto bi se napio od sreće haha :)))
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> thnx :)
<Mmike> a i jellyju sto radi di radi pa su mi vpn popravili :)
<Mmike> bar se cini tak sad :)
<hrvoje> baš me zanima kaj je bilo, moram pitat :)
<Mmike> I mene, javi kad saznas, plz
<Mmike> DRODOLOBRADALABAS!
<dodobas> MetloMiketalo
<dodobas> jes spojio LTE antene na WIFI konektore ? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, nisam naso jos :D
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> Mmike, ne znam, ne znam zasto su ti uopce promijenili ONT
<Mmike> jelly, pa valjda, kao, onaj je HTovski, ovaj je Iskonovski? :D
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> mislmi, onaj sam zaudzio kao Mario Splivalo, ovaj zaduzujem kao Splivalo Firma 
<jelly> moguce al takitak su svi isti
<Mmike> pa onaj mi je bio ljepsi
<Mmike> stari je TPLink neki, novi je Raisecom :D
<Mmike> ugl, otkazao HT i jucer me zvala tetka da mi mogu dat super ponudu - 199 kuna za 200/100 + Telefon! :)
<Mmike> sto je 50 kuna neg sto sad placam
<Mmike> pa cu u ponedjeljak zvat i pitat jel' mogu to prebacit na novu lokaciju :D
<hrvoje> svugdje si optičar, nije loše! :D
#ubuntu-hr 2019-02-10
<obrut> super je kad dodas hrpu debugging koda i doticno ispise nesto, ali totalno besmisleno..... i onda skuzis da si strpo u krivu metodu... koju frontend slucajno poziva, a ne bi trebo :P
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-03
<dodobas> yutro
<jelly> butro
<dodobas> ivoks: q5, ali ali ali ali ... nakeljen tablet :/
<dodobas> i ona zadnja vrata s potpuno integriranim svjetlima, pa kad otvoris gepek onda imas grozno ravne plohe sa svake strane
<dodobas> detalji :)
<obrut> meni su ove fotografije na tim sajtovima za aute grozni
<obrut> ove koji prikazuju ekipu :)
<dodobas> obrut: prestani gledat autoscout.de :P
<Mmike> autoscout ima Skodu Snowman :D
<Mmike> lol
<obrut> dodobas: mislim na sajtove poput ovog audijevog sto je ivoks linko
<obrut> ekipu u odjelcima i koke u dizajnerskoj odjeci i to :)
<dodobas> obrut: a da, pa cak i u Fiat-u su sretni i zadovoljni na tim slikama :)
<obrut> a vecinu takvih auta voze seljoberi u trenirkama :)
<Mmike> Vish, to je zanimljivo.
<Mmike> Mene nikad nije pretjerano iteresiralo sto drugi misle o mom lifestyleu
<Mmike> Kak se oblacim, kak sam pocesljan, i to sve.
<obrut> i naravno seljoberi u odijelima, tzv politicari :)
<obrut> Mmike: ni mene, mene kolega sreo i reko da me nije prepoznao da izgledam ko beskucnik :)
<Mmike> Al' glavni razlog sto nikad nisam BMWa i/ili Audija (cak nit Golfove) nikad gledao je to sto take aute voze balkan-seljak leute
<Mmike> (cast izuzecima, naravno, al', tih je malo)
<Mmike> Ima hrpa istrazivanja koji pokazuju da covjek koji ima para da kupi Audi ili ekvivalent nekog drugog branda ce odabrati Audi jer misli da ce tako biti bitniji/vazniji
<Mmike> Sad, iz moje perspektive ("jebe mi se sto selo misli") to su debilane, al' eto... 
<Mmike> Uz to kaj je Mazda bolji auto, al' to ne moramo spominjati, naravno :D :D :D
<obrut> hehe :)
<ivoks> dodobas: je, nakeljen tablet, al kaj sad
<ivoks> dodobas: bitno je nema touchscreen :)
<dodobas> ivoks: a nist ... detalji :)
<ivoks> bio sam u praoni jutros
<ivoks> i dosao lik sa bmw x7
<ivoks> to je autobus
<ivoks> i tak gledam ja taj auto
<ivoks> kad dodje lik s bentlyem suv
<ivoks> https://www.bentleymotors.com/en/models/bentayga.html
<dodobas> to je za amerikance .. bio ja u Vegasu kad su imali predstavljenje ... slucajno se poklopili datumi
<ivoks> tak da... idem u praonu u kojoj valjda znaju posao :D
<dodobas> je je i onda zaposle klinca koji to radi preko K ... pa mu padne krpa na pod, pa onda tako s pjeskom/kamencicima po autu ...
<ivoks> ne ne, dobri su ovi
<ivoks> kada vlasnici sami peru, znas da je dobro
<dodobas> al burz, os da ti stavim vosak, a? :D
<dodobas> alo buraz
<ivoks> ovi stavljaju keramiku
<vileni> koja je to praonica?
<dodobas> keramika ? sta ti ostavis auto 3 dana na pranju da stave keramiku ? :)
<vileni> dodobas: ti si rijesio keramiku na volvu? :)
<dodobas> nah, vosak ... 2 puta godisnje
<dodobas> prije zime, poslije zime ... 
<dodobas> i onda napravim full-clean ... sve van, detaljno ciscenje, pa sve unutra
<ivoks> dodobas: jednom u dvije godine ostavim na keramiku
<ivoks> vileni: nemaju web, nemaju reklame...
<ivoks> https://hr-hr.facebook.com/pages/Autopraonica-Bahlen/172220489493400
<ivoks> imaju to
<ivoks> OCI runtime exec failed: exec failed: container_linux.go:345: starting container process caused "exec: \"ulimit -Sn\": executable file not found in $PATH": unknown
<ivoks> jebte docker
<jelly> ulimit je shell builtin, to se nema Å¡ta exec
<ivoks> ae
<ivoks> nema shella
<ivoks> proces se zali da ima neke limite
<ivoks> aha... hm
<ivoks> ulimit se definira izvana
<ivoks> pfff to znacajno olaksava stvari :)
<Mmike> kaj je keramika?
<vileni> premaz za auto
<vileni> https://www.facebook.com/phdetailingzagreb/posts/718030188609420
<vileni> ovi decki cuda rade s tim
<vileni> ali prije nego pocnes razmisljati o tome, ne isplati se :)
<dodobas> samo zvuci da je dobro :)
<Mmike> zakaj ne?
<ivoks> nije jeftino
<ivoks> a opet ako nalets na kamencic, moze proci
<ivoks> ja nemam puno ostecenja na autu od kamencica
<ivoks> jel do premaza ili ne, ne znam
<ivoks> “Tofu contains omega 3 but it is a type that is not as active as animal sources,” says Rossi. Plant-based sources contain a type of omega 3 called alpha-linolenic acid (ALA). For our bodies to be able to do anything particularly useful with ALA, we need to convert it into eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA) or docosahexaenoic acid (DHA). However, humans are not particularly well equipped to do this.
<ivoks> vegan fast food je gori za zdravlje od smeca iz mcdonaldsa
<ivoks> oho, revelation :)
<ivoks> In a meta-analysis of research of iron deficiency in vegetarians, vegans and omnivores, vegans (and in particular women) come out as the highest risk group. One study found that 25% of vegans had very low blood iron levels, compared to 3% of vegetarians and 0% of omnivores. Even more moderate iron deficiencies affect vegans more (30%, compared to 21% of vegetarians and 0% of omnivores).
<ivoks> One also needs to consider what is added to vegan fast food to make it as rewarding and fulfilling as meat equivalents. A vegan burger from KFC in the UK, for example, contains 2.91g of salt compared to 2.02g for their fillet burger or 1.97g for the Zinger burger. There is also more sugar and carbohydrates, and less protein in the vegan burger.
<ivoks> doslovno, smece
<ivoks> hrana za srcani udar
<ivoks> The vegan diet is low in – or, in some cases, entirely devoid of – several important brain nutrients.
<ivoks> oh, no :)
<jelly> ako si istovremeno vegan i bedast, da
<jelly> (a takvih je izgleda neki postotak)
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-04
<dodobas> yutro
<dodobas> bio jutros na benzinskoj natociti auto, pored mene neka zena vozi Ford Mondeo Hybrid, i prica sama sa sobom ... sta ja tocim u ovo, benzin, ja vozim dizel ... pokazao joj da na poklopcu rezervara ima oznaka goriva pa se smirila, al kaze ... joj kako me zivcira ovaj hibrid, ... 'zasto vas zivcira' ... ma zivcira me 
<dodobas> :)
<vileni> haha, zivcira ju sto mora razmisljati ocito :)
<vileni> nisam uopce znao da ima mondeo hibrid :)
<dodobas> random site, random info ... `It's worth noting that most of its natural rivals are plug-in hybrids, with a reasonable electric-only range: the Mondeo hybrid is more like a Toyota Prius in that regard.`
<vileni> meni je najbolja ta kombinacija kao prius, plug-in hibridi trebaju previse infrastrukture
<dodobas> volvo od nedavno ima nesto sto oni zovu mild-hibrid ... kao KERS navodno i to na disel motore a uskoro ce i na benzince 
<dodobas> kao trebalo bi pomoci kod kretanja 
<dodobas> pa su promjenjenj oznake motora D3 -> B3 ... dok su benzinci T3 itd ...
<dodobas> T8 je PHEV s 18km electric only rangea
<dodobas> i 400konja ... al nije mi se sjelo to sto je dual motor ... odnosno nemas AWD nego benzinac pogoni prednju osovinu, a elektrika od nekih 80tak konja, straznju osovinu
<vileni> a za auto koji jako malo ljudi vozi izvan asfaltiranih cesta :)
<dodobas> meni za sad najveci gust ... od Veljuna do Perjasice ... 12km makdama (ponekad i blata) ... niti ne znas da vozis po losoj podlozi ... al treba pazit s 2+tone na sljunku :)
<dodobas> Veljun - Donji Poloj - Cerovnik - Perjasica
<vileni> adaptivni ovjes? aka skupi ovjes :)
<dodobas> yup, zracni
<dodobas> https://www.ipdusa.com/techtips/10083/what-is-four-c-suspension-and-does-my-volvo-have-it
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-NQeh_0x94
<datase> ^ YouTube :: 4 Corner Air Suspension with Active FOUR C Chassis :: Duration: 00:51 :: Views: 31,030 uploaded by Volvo Of Oakville :: 37 likes :: 3 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<dodobas> dosta spama ... idem radit
<obrut> dodobas: vozio sam se tim krajevima s autom, kad smo prvi put isli, po mraku, nikad bili, ne znamo sta nas ceka :) mi smo ili od primislja prema perjasici
<obrut> ijao :)
<dodobas> obrut: da, po mraku ne mozes vozit 70 :)
<obrut> obzirom kamo smo se sve vozili i zavlacili prosle godine, dosao sam do zakljucka da mi treba neki vislji auto s pogonom na sva 4 :P
<obrut> napravio sam po makadamima vise kilometara nego se skupa do sad, a nije da ne idem po makadamima, cak stovise
<dodobas> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/-DVWaBZ4whQ/maxresdefault.jpg ? :)
<obrut> haha :) otprilike :) 
<dodobas> Styer Puch Pinzgauer :)
<obrut> vidjeli smo bas u makedoniji kad smo isli na jedno brdo i onda sparkali prije ciljanog parkinga bas zbog lose ceste neki vojni kamion pretvoren u kamper
<obrut> reko zeni: to nam treba :)
<obrut> oni su naravno parkali gore gdje je najbolje :) nema lose ceste za taj auto :)
<dodobas> yup, takvi naprave svoju cestu :)
<vileni> obrut: TAM 110 ;)
<jelly> neutrinomobile.hr baca stack trace od Magento aplikacije
<jelly> kad sad da kolega kupi SD karticu, kak???
<vileni> ode tamo? :)
<jelly> el znaš koliko ima do tamo
<jelly> (iza ćoška)
<ivoks> skoro sam poslao zenu iz banke u 3pm
<ivoks> vec 4 mjeseca pokusavam dici kredit
<ivoks> minimalan
<ivoks> toliko mali da ide bez hipoteke
<ivoks> i cijelo vrijeme placam izvodjace svojim novcem jer ovi nikako da rijese
<ivoks> i sad ona meni da vidi dodatne uplate vece od iznosa ponude po kojoj sam trazio kredit
<ivoks> rekao sam joj da me sve to skupa iritira i da ako ne dobijem kredit za tjedan dana selim privatni i poslovni racun u drugu banku
<dodobas> ivoks: mozda samo trazit drugu osobu u banci ?
<jelly> slabo radi taj ibmov NAT
<obrut> kakav ibmov NAT ?
<obrut> aha :)
<jelly> e!
<obrut> trebalo mi da skopcam :)
<ivoks> imam neki vrlo zanimljivi problem
<ivoks> i ne znam odakle bi krenuo
<ivoks> ipsec
<jelly> hard pass!
<ivoks> djubrad se poveze
<ivoks> ali se ne mogu pingati po internoj ip adresi
<ivoks> i kad tcpdumpam na 'klijentu', ESP paketi odlaze van
<ivoks> ali ne dolaze na drugu stranu
<ivoks> ali ako pingam sa 'servera' prema 'klijentu', onda vidim pakete kako odlaze sa servera i dolaze na klijenta
<ivoks> vidim kako klijent odgovara
<ivoks> ali odgovor ne dodje do servera
<hrvoje> znaci kak god okrenes ESP u smjeru klijent -> server ti je negdje filtriran po putu?
<ivoks> moguce
<ivoks> server:
<ivoks>     in  c3c7100c (0x00004000),      0 bytes,     0 packets
<ivoks>     out cd9e5592 (0x00004000),  58700 bytes,   517 packets,   304s ago
<ivoks> klijent:
<ivoks>     in  cd9e5592 (0x00004000),  58700 bytes,   517 packets,   271s ago
<ivoks>     out c3c7100c (0x00004000),  60400 bytes,   678 packets,    17s ago
<ivoks> ali izmedju je samo carnet
<ivoks> imam jos jedan VPN, izmedju servera i klijent2
<ivoks> i to radi skroz ok
<jelly> jel to onaj isti CARNet koji ak si Å¡kola transproxyra sav 80/tcp?
<ivoks> ne znam
<jelly> imam glupo pitanje, kaj ak ručno smanjiš MTU na klijentu na ifacetu gdje ide 4500/udp van? 
<hrvoje> probaj instalirat sendip i poslat ESP paket njime i vidi oce ga tcpdump na drugoj strani uhvatiti
<hrvoje> ali ako si vidio paket da je otisao a nije stigao, onda ga je netko pojeo :D :D
 * jelly ne zna ništa o mrežama i uvijek pretpostavlja da je MSU / MTU problem kad se paketi asimetrično pogube
<ivoks> nije MTU
<ivoks> drugacije bi se to manifestiralo
<ivoks> hrvoje: nemrem instalirati jer je to neki embeded linux
<ivoks> 4.14.54-UBNT #1 SMP Wed Nov 20 11:30:55 UTC 2019 mips GNU/Linux
<jelly> uniquity router?
<jelly> ubiquity
<hrvoje> e jeziga, zeznuto ... jel mozes na mreznu tocku ispred servera i pogledati jel se tamo vidi esp paket?
<ivoks> jelly: da
<ivoks> hrvoje: ne mogu
<ivoks> ali sumnjam da dolazi
<ivoks> jer taj isti server prima ESP pakete od drugoga
<jelly> a spojit klijenta na neku drugu mrežu privremeno?
<ivoks> nemrem
<ivoks> to je ruter :)
<ivoks> nije mi fizicki blizu
<ivoks> ma ja mislim da je to do carneta
<ivoks> gledam rutu izmedju strojeva
<ivoks> ide preko privatnih ip adresa
<ivoks> dakle, imaju neki vpn
<ivoks> tko zna kaj su izvodili
<hrvoje> probaj upogonit drukciji tip VPN-a ako ti ubiquity podrzava
<hrvoje> ili ak imas koga u carnetu da ti pogleda :D
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> sendip u ubuntuu ne podrzava ESP
<ivoks>    Modules available at compile time:
<ivoks>               ipv4 ipv6 icmp tcp udp bgp rip ntp
<ivoks> https://www-x.antd.nist.gov/ipv6/sendip.html
<ivoks> kakve su to verzije, isssati
<hrvoje> a joj :(
<ivoks> ma prcat cu carnet
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-05
<dodobas> yutro
<ivoks> oh
<ivoks> umire nam disk S1VSJ90SC28410
<ivoks> dva diska cak
<jelly> oh nose
<ivoks> a lijepo sam rekao nista od samsunga kupovati
<jelly> nema ni jednog HDD vendora koji nije zasrao neku seriju
<jelly> also, ukupno su ostala 2 HDD vendora, i ima jedno 3 prava flash chip vendora
<ivoks> ma stvar je u QA-u
<ivoks> samsung je ocajan
<ivoks> QA ovisi o udaljenosti od kine
<ivoks> sto si joj blize, to ti je QA slicniji njihovom
<jelly> ehehe
<jelly> nemoj da te čuju Korejanci
<ivoks> ma joj
<ivoks> radio sam sa njihovim inzenjerima
<ivoks> tri tjedna proveo u samsung sds
<ivoks> nikad vise kupio samsung proizvod
<ivoks> https://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/svijet/jutarnji-doznaje-sestero-hrvata-u-plutajucem-zatvoru-kraj-obale-japana-tisuce-putnika-zarobljeno-na-brodu-zbog-koronavirusa/9938932/
<ivoks> englezi vele da je od 300 ispitanih 10 zarazeno
<ivoks> Almost 300 of the 3,700 people on the ship, the Diamond Princess, have been tested so far. The number of infected could rise from the 10 so far confirmed.
<jelly> pa kad su svi stisnuti skupa na brodu
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-06
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> o kre 
<vileni> dodobas: burgeri sutra? :)
<jelly> grah danas
<vileni> danas pasticada :)
<jelly> tamo di danas ima pašticada je skupo...
<jelly> https://www.didamarijan.hr/ 62kn restoranska cijena
<vileni> ako je dobra, moze
<hrvoje> jebate kaj su cijene tam narasle, skoro ko tu :)
<vileni> zavisi sto i gdje :) ali u prosjeku 50kn placam gablec
<dodobas> vileni: dje bi burgere?
<dodobas> a cek..
<dodobas> ne kuzim, gdje im je menu?
<kre> oj vileni 
<vileni> dodobas: radnicka? submarine, burgerbar
<dodobas> vileni: ti si u/oko radnicke ?
<vileni> dodobas: da, radnicka37b :)
<dodobas> kad bi isli? prije 12h ? :)
<vileni> dodobas: mozemo blize 13 :)
<vileni> burgerbar je opcija ili 11:45 ili 12:45, izmedju je mala sansa za mjesto, a za submarine neznam
<dodobas> ima neki sastanak u 15:00, sto znaci da se trebam vratit u Buzin
<vileni> do 15 mozes na sastanak u rijeku ako treba :)
<dodobas> aj blize 13, onda nisam bio u submarineu, u burgerbar odem svako malo, al onaj na velesajmu
#ubuntu-hr 2020-02-07
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<jelly> .w maksimir
<datase> Maksimir,HR(lat,lon=45.83,16.01) - Condition: Clear - clear sky. Temperature 7.6°C/46°F (3.9 to 9.0°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 39% Pressure at sea level: 1027hPa Visibility: 10km
<saliknin> Bok
<saliknin> Jel Ubuntu 20.04 LTS
<obrut> je.... do 2030 ! :)
<obrut> to naravno extended maintenance
<saliknin> @obrut wow
<obrut> standardni tam negdje 2024-te
<obrut> a ja na svojim kantama taman prelazim na 18.04 :P
<saliknin> @obrut meni je miner na 16.04
<saliknin> 24/7
<saliknin> Evo vec mjesec dana
<jelly> ja bas gledam bi li digao ovaj laptop sa 16.04 na 18.04.3, .3 je valjda stabilno :-)
<jelly> ili se vratit na debilanu
<jelly> ili kupit T495 a ovaj dat rodbini
